# [Official] +1GHz Overclock Club



## DraganUS

Here is 4 G with E14 100 % OC





Link to verification is in my sig


----------



## Lord Xeb

ALL VOLTAGE IN EVEREST!

Suicide run -
4.0GHz - Q6600 G0 1.55v - 66.66% OC - 1600MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=670880

3.825GHz - Q6600 G0 1.55- 59.37% OC - 1425MHz


3.717GHz - Q6600 G0 1.488v - 54.87% OC - 1317MHz









3.8GHz - e7300 M0 1.42v - 42.48% OC - 1133MHz


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Yea, going to run a stability test overnight to make sure it is 100% stable. Going to put NB Voltage to 1.31V, should be enough. Couldn't get 4Ghz stable for a suicide shot, so I can't post my 1.5Ghz overclock









Good luck getting those extra 200Mhz!

I'll have to wait for a time when I can afford H2O and prolly a bios update for an unlocked NB multiplyer.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
Here is 4 G with E14 100 % OC
Link to verification is in my sig


----------



## dacomputernerd

Here's my entry. Kelvyn is my first name just FYI if you were wondering about "KELVYN C2D"

Processor Model: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale
Stepping: E0
Voltage: ~1.42v

*A new best CPU speed for me:* (42.4% Increase)
4500.11 MHz (500.01 * 9)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=679650 (Suicide run)

Also here's my best FSB OC. (62% Increase)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=473200


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

what's hard about a 1GHz OC?









24/7 OC...


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 







what's hard about a 1GHz OC?
24/7 OC...

Nothing if you have the right platform and cpu.


----------



## almighty15

Mine









*20 runs Linx stable* :










*CPU-Z Validation* : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=646455

This is just over 50% iirc?


----------



## nolonger

DraganUS, I'm going to need the voltages before I can post your result.

Lord_xeb, I'm going to need validation for your 3.8Ghz overclock on the Q6600 and the E7300.

Dacomputernerd I'm going to need stable proof of that overclock on the E8500 so I can put you up on the top ten.

T3h_Ch33z_Muncha, I'm going to need stable proof and validation for that overclock on your E5200.

List is updated with what you guys gave me.


----------



## almighty15

You say that it needs to be stable to be in top 10, Lord_Xeb has a few results there with his Q6600 at 4Ghz, he is 1st in the list but hasn't provided proof of it being stale









And my E6300 isn't a Core 2 Duo it's a Pentium Dual Core


----------



## nolonger

His 3.8Ghz is in the Top 10, not the 4Ghz one. His 4Ghz is number one in the general ranking which accepts suicide shots. Top 10 is just for the greatest percentage overclock over stock that is stable.


----------



## bluebunny

heres my i7








Batch #: 3844A717
Stepping: D0
1.2vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=680753


----------



## nolonger

Bluebunny added to the list.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Processor Model: Intel Core i7 920
Stepping: D0
Voltage: 1.35
Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=628345 suicide run
Stable Overclock Screenshot:


----------



## dennyb

CPUZ validation
1.408 volts
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=643901


----------



## dennyb

Validation only
1.52 volts
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=679036


----------



## igob8a

Processor Model: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Stepping: E0
Voltage: 1.21 (a lil more in BIOS, forgot exactly/too lazy to check)
Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=610713
Stable Overclock Screenshot:









I do have it stable up to 4.5ghz, but I don't have a screenshot of the stability test so this is fine for the time being haha


----------



## bluebunny

did a suicide run and got 4.6GHz without HT
tried to prime it but it was not stable
too bad my board has a mental block after a 220clk
had the weirdest thing happen to me you would think that the BSOD error 124 would mean more vcore but when i lowered the vcore from 1.42 to 1.39 it actually got in the OS. any way heres my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=681277


----------



## nolonger

List is updated. If you guys have any suggestions to make, toss 'em at me.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Add me:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=626549
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=654732


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher* 
Add me:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=626549
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=654732

I'll need your core voltage on the E8400 before I can add you to the list for that processor.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
i'll need your core voltage on the e8400 before i can add you to the list for that processor.

1.3625v


----------



## nolonger

Added to the list.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Processor Model: *Q9650*
Stepping: *E0*
Voltage: *1.3750v*
Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=657047
Stable Overclock Screenshot:


----------



## OSDCrusher

^^^ Sweet.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher* 
^^^ Sweet.

Thanks dude


----------



## nolonger

You're on the list.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
You're on the list.









Thanks dude


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
DraganUS, I'm going to need the voltages before I can post your result.

Lord_xeb, I'm going to need validation for your 3.8Ghz overclock on the Q6600 and the E7300.

Dacomputernerd I'm going to need stable proof of that overclock on the E8500 so I can put you up on the top ten.

T3h_Ch33z_Muncha, I'm going to need stable proof and validation for that overclock on your E5200.

List is updated with what you guys gave me.

I do not have a validation for my e7300..... for some reason it got lost (I saved the file) and I had traded the e7300 for this quad. I can do the validation for my quad though.... But you can take my word on the e7300. I bet my all my rep on here that that is true down to the tooth.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I do not have a validation for my e7300..... for some reason it got lost (I saved the file) and I had traded the e7300 for this quad. I can do the validation for my quad though.... But you can take my word on the e7300. I bet my all my rep on here that that is true down to the tooth.

I need a validation for the quad at 3.8Ghz. I guess since you provided proof it's stable with the correct screenshot, it's alright.


----------



## dennyb

Could I get an update please?
voltage= 1.536
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=682631


----------



## 21276

I have two,

E7200 at 4ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600086

Q6600 at 3.6ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=629712


----------



## voltz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=663448


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Server at 4.456GHz (Stock 3.06GHz)
P4 EMT64 524

I will post validation later.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
I have two,

E7200 at 4ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=600086

Q6600 at 3.6ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=629712

Your E7200 doesn't have voltages on the validation so I can't add you to the list, sorry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Server at 4.456GHz (Stock 3.06GHz)
P4 EMT64 524

I will post validation later.

Alright, waiting on validation so I can put you on the list.

Others have been added/updated.


----------



## el gappo

1.6 ghz overclock unstable, but 1ghz is easily stable. 2,4 to 4.0ghz link in my sig


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
1.6 ghz overclock unstable, but 1ghz is easily stable. 2,4 to 4.0ghz link in my sig









Sorry mate, Intel processors only. I might make an AMD list too in the future, but not right now.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Your E7200 doesn't have voltages on the validation so I can't add you to the list, sorry.

Alright, waiting on validation so I can put you on the list.

Others have been added/updated.

I will do it tomorrow... Last time I had the server at 4.456 I didn't have an Anti-Virus app installed... WHY does EVERY AV mess my OC's???


----------



## 102014

here is my 1.5ghz oc

E5200 M0
1.44v vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=683873

its prime stable, i dont have a screnie atm, but il do a couple hours of prime in the morning and post here when done


----------



## nolonger

List is updated.


----------



## igob8a

Almost a 2ghz oc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684635


----------



## Boyboyd

Original thread is now locked, just thought i'd pop my head in here.

Processor Model: Intel Q6600
Stepping: G0
Voltage: 1.4725
Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684660
Stable Overclock Screenshot: http://i30.tinypic.com/331376r.png

That's 35 hours, 31 minutes prime stable. I love my Megahalem. I'm working on lowering the voltage now.


----------



## dennyb

I think this will be all I'm gonna get from this chip--
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684322
Thanks, nolonger--reps


----------



## go4life

Here is my 2034mhz overclock on my 920 D0







(this was at 1.43v, didn't try less)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599752

and here is my 1667mhz overclock on my E8600







(this was at 1.6v or something)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497913


----------



## nolonger

There we go, list is up to date. This week I'll clean it up and make sure I get all the naming scheme how I want it. Thanks for posting scores!


----------



## computeruler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684881
me want in


----------



## Adhmuz

4.0 GHz Stable i7, Validation and for the stress I hope a 15 run maximum IBT on 16 threads will do for stability.


----------



## stevenma188

Q6600 @ 4Ghz
I am running it at 3.6 Ghz for 24/7 usage.


----------



## awdrifter

Processor Model: Intel Q6600 (stock 2.4ghz)
Stepping: G0
Voltage: 1.38v at 100% load
Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=426171









Screenshots and validation are copied over from the old thread.


----------



## nolonger

List is updated.


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

No Q9550's on the (new)list yet? well allow me to be the first then.

Running my E0 @ 3.85GHz 453x8.5 with BIOS vcore at 1.21250v, vdroop controlled.










CPU-Z Validation

tank you berry much!

/NwP


----------



## dennyb

Oops , I did get a little more
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=688273


----------



## Greensystemsgo

2.4ghz q6600 G0 @ 3.5ghz @ 1.37v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684752


----------



## n00biE5200

E5200 3.512ghz
12.5x281
stable through orthros
i will have proof in the next couple hours
if i can run crysis do i need to run occt?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n00biE5200* 
LOL E5200 3.512ghz
12.5x281
stable through orthros
i will have proof in the next couple hours

Alright, waiting on validation to add to the list. All others updated/added.


----------



## TheShaman

e7200 @3.8Ghz 50% OC


----------



## nolonger

Welcome to the club, all new members!


----------



## nolonger

Bump!


----------



## n00biE5200

Got the validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=692211:)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n00biE5200* 
Got the validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=692211









Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*!


----------



## nolonger

Bump!


----------



## Acroma

I'll bite, Proof in Sig.


----------



## nolonger

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*!


----------



## muledeer

I want in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=696353


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muledeer* 
I want in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=696353

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*!


----------



## muledeer

Thanks


----------



## bk7794

hmm I thought I did the 1ghz overclock club. Owell http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=656720


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
hmm I thought I did the 1ghz overclock club. Owell http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=656720

Could you revalidate that overclock please? Current one is submitted by FAMILY.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Could you revalidate that overclock please? Current one is submitted by FAMILY.









ok sorry bout that http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=696551


----------



## nolonger

Haha no problem!









Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*!


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Haha no problem!









Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*!


AWESOMENESS!!! thanks


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=589318
Ran that for the longest time until I got my new board and am just now beginning to get higher while still being stable.


----------



## nolonger

List is updated! Bump!


----------



## nolonger

Bumpity bump bump!


----------



## Prescott-King

2.5GHz to 4.5GHz


----------



## nolonger

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Prescott-King!


----------



## Prescott-King

thanks man!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Here is mine!


----------



## hometoast

So cpu-z validation is enough? I didn't see "guidelines below" in the OP.

Mine's in my sig. (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684938)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
So cpu-z validation is enough? I didn't see "guidelines below" in the OP.

Mine's in my sig. (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684938)

I'm sorry, I forgot to edit that. CPU-Z validation is enough.

Hometoast and Kevingreenbmx, welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*!


----------



## houseunit

Finally I'm able to join:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=713995


----------



## sodaholic134

Here's a validation of my Athlon II X2 440 (unlocked sempron 140) at 3.833 ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715084

EDIT: They don't seem to list the stock frequency for the chip. Must be because it's unlocked. But, the stock frequency is 2.7ghz.


----------



## animere

Sig Rig

920 > 2.6GHz to 3.8GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715368


----------



## weidass

Check it out








There are two links to the CPUz validation, cos in the 4+Ghz Thread, they seem a bit fussy about screen names. Nevermind.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715425


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animere* 
Sig Rig

920 > 2.6GHz to 3.8GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715368

Could you submit a validation with the screen name "animere" please?

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Houseunit, Sodaholic134 and Weidass!


----------



## animere

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Could you submit a validation with the screen name "animere" please?

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Houseunit, Sodaholic134 and Weidass!

Sorry about that but hey I hit a new record today too:

Sig Rig
i7 920 - *4.0*











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715847


----------



## OSDCrusher

Update:
E8400 @ 4.50 GHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684955


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *animere* 
Sorry about that but hey I hit a new record today too:

Sig Rig
i7 920 - *4.0*











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715847

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Animere!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher* 
Update:
E8400 @ 4.50 GHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=684955

Score updated.


----------



## sodaholic134

Could you update my score.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715499

Thank you.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sodaholic134* 
Could you update my score.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715499

Thank you.

Score is updated!


----------



## nathris

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=717783


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=717783

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Nathris!


----------



## GeforceGTS

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=718067

CPUZ finally allowed me to validate.

Notice the RAM speed







My board doesn't like these blades


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=718067

CPUZ finally allowed me to validate.

Notice the RAM speed







My board doesn't like these blades









At least you're running the RAM below the specified latencies, haha! I'm running 6-6-6-18 (not for long since I'm getting some OCZ memory).









Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, GeForceGTS!


----------



## octopusman21

Count me in







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=717280


----------



## computerfreak09

here is my golden proof of my Q9550 2.83Ghz to 4.0Ghz
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/341...cess2ndtry.jpg


----------



## BASIC.Freak

Well I can get this (too easy, and on stock fan too)
got my Intel Core2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz to 3.704GHz and for 3 weeks now it has been stable

proof

CPU Temps:
Idle - 32C / 89F
100% Load (3 minutes) - 67C / 152F

unfortunately my ram (DDR2 800) had to be under-clocked to stabilize ~460 MHz


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octopusman21* 
Count me in







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=717280

Could you please resubmit the validation with Octopusman21 as the nickname when you submit it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computerfreak09* 
here is my golden proof of my Q9550 2.83Ghz to 4.0Ghz
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/341...cess2ndtry.jpg










Congratulations! I've been reading your thread for a while and I know how happy you are of achieving this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BASIC.Freak* 
Well I can get this (too easy, and on stock fan too)
got my Intel Core2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz to 3.704GHz and for 3 weeks now it has been stable

proof

CPU Temps:
Idle - 32C / 89F
100% Load (3 minutes) - 67C / 152F

unfortunately my ram (DDR2 800) had to be under-clocked to stabilize ~460 MHz

Wow, 460MHz is some serious underclocking, you sure it's the RAM not the northbridge that's unstable? Usually when you decrease the load on the northbridge by lowering the RAM speeds it gains some stability.

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Computerfreak09 and Basic.Freak!


----------



## Deano12345

1Ghz OC on stock cooler









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=719120


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deano12345*


1Ghz OC on stock cooler









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=719120


Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Deano12345!


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Deano12345!


Thanks


----------



## lockhead

Can I join?










Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=718691


----------



## Deano12345

Nice VID lockhead









Good OC


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lockhead*


Can I join?










Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=718691


Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Lockhead!


----------



## lockhead

thanks


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lockhead*


thanks










Welcome to the club man


----------



## NoGuru

NoGuru E8400 @ 4.93[/color]


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


NoGuru E8400 @ 4.93[/color]


Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, NoGuru!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, NoGuru!


Thank you, it's good to be here. I want to thank my friends and family, and most of all the support of all my fans here at OCN









Edit: I forgot about this one. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592408


----------



## Andr3az

Here's my OC: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=719472


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Thank you, it's good to be here. I want to thank my friends and family, and most of all the support of all my fans here at OCN









Edit: I forgot about this one. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592408

lol,Nice overclock


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Thank you, it's good to be here. I want to thank my friends and family, and most of all the support of all my fans here at OCN









Edit: I forgot about this one. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592408

Added to the list.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andr3az* 
Here's my OC: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=719472

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Andr3az!


----------



## dominique120

Here is my OC on stock voltage
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549397


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dominique120* 
Here is my OC on stock voltage
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549397

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Dominique120!


----------



## BASIC.Freak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Could you please resubmit the validation with Octopusman21 as the nickname when you submit it?

Congratulations! I've been reading your thread for a while and I know how happy you are of achieving this.

Wow, 460MHz is some serious underclocking, you sure it's the RAM not the northbridge that's unstable? Usually when you decrease the load on the northbridge by lowering the RAM speeds it gains some stability.

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Computerfreak09 and Basic.Freak!


Thank You and yes i think it is the ram i have the cheapest ram I could get (probably not that good of an idea)

I plan on buying 8GB (4*2) of some DDR2 1066 to get my clock speed up, and hopefully 4.0-4.3 GHz soon

P.S. I meant to put in 550, missed the 5 (was half asleep)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BASIC.Freak*


Thank You and yes i think it is the ram i have the cheapest ram I could get (probably not that good of an idea)

I plan on buying 8GB (4*2) of some DDR2 1066 to get my clock speed up, and hopefully 4.0-4.3 GHz soon

P.S. I meant to put in 550, missed the 5 (was half asleep)


8GB is going to put quite some stress on the north bridge, don't you think? Going to need more NB voltage.


----------



## KingMaddog

Can I join? I'm working on getting my overclock 24/7 stable. Q9400 3.67GHz-37% overclock.


----------



## computerfreak09

PLEASE can i join?

my Q9550 is FINALLY at 4.0Ghz Stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=722631

41% Overclock


----------



## ruffo

Could I join? 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=722658
I believe thats 42.29%
I was folding while validating


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*


Can I join? I'm working on getting my overclock 24/7 stable. Q9400 3.67GHz-37% overclock. 


KingMaddog, could you please resubmit the validation with the submitted name as "KingMaddog" please?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computerfreak09*


PLEASE can i join?

my Q9550 is FINALLY at 4.0Ghz Stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=722631

41% Overclock


Score is updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ruffo*


Could I join? 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=722658
I believe thats 42.29%
I was folding while validating










Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Ruffo!


----------



## cruisant

I'm in







50% OC








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=723698

cruisant


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cruisant*


I'm in







50% OC








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=723698

cruisant










Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Cruisant!


----------



## KingMaddog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
KingMaddog, could you please resubmit the validation with the submitted name as "KingMaddog" please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=724227


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=724227


Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, KingMaddog!


----------



## Adhmuz

I'm Currently 160th on the list, at 4.0GHz and 50%.
Can you bump me up a little  4.3GHz and 61%


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adhmuz* 
I'm Currently 160th on the list, at 4.0GHz and 50%.
Can you bump me up a little  4.3GHz and 61%









You're up to 76th now!


----------



## NoGuru

I run the 4 GHz club thread and it's a lot of work. Nice job nolonger and reps to you.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
I run the 4 GHz club thread and it's a lot of work. Nice job nolonger and reps to you.









Thank you for the rep! I've been trying to get a 4GHz suicide shot for that thread for a while now, lol!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Thank you for the rep! I've been trying to get a 4GHz suicide shot for that thread for a while now, lol!

LOL what are you settings? I'm sure you can make it.


----------



## nolonger

Well, I have a 300 FSB and 12.5x multiplier. My E5200 is a M0 stepping. My BIOS is version 0410 I think. I have my vCore set to 1.375V on the BIOS which comes out to 1.36V in CPU-Z, loadline calibration is on. My NB is running at 1.39V. RAM is at 800MHz 6-6-6-18 (factory, and yes I know they're horrible) 1.8V. All other settings are on default values.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Well, I have a 300 FSB and 12.5x multiplier. My E5200 is a M0 stepping. My BIOS is version 0410 I think. I have my vCore set to 1.375V on the BIOS which comes out to 1.36V in CPU-Z, loadline calibration is on. My NB is running at 1.39V. RAM is at 800MHz 6-6-6-18 (factory, and yes I know they're horrible) 1.8V. All other settings are on default values.

Well I'm not familiar with the settings on your MOBO but what about you FSB volts? You also have more room on your vcore as long as temps are good.
Instead off using Auto or Default try putting the settings in manually.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well I'm not familiar with the settings on your MOBO but what about you FSB volts? You also have more room on your vcore as long as temps are good.
Instead off using Auto or Default try putting the settings in manually.

Yea, I actually set everything up manually I just meant to say everything else is stock. What is the FSB voltage? FSB Termination? PLL Voltage?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Yea, I actually set everything up manually I just meant to say everything else is stock. What is the FSB voltage? FSB Termination? PLL Voltage?


Ok, FSB is CPU term, and should be just under CPU volts. PLL is what is takes to boot into Windows, usually around 1.50 to 1.60
So if your Vcore in Bios is 1.37 term should be around 1.35 and PLL shoul be around 1.57.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Ok, FSB is CPU term, and should be just under CPU volts. PLL is what is takes to boot into Windows, usually around 1.50 to 1.60
So if your Vcore in Bios is 1.37 term should be around 1.35 and PLL shoul be around 1.57.


Alright, I'll try that once I get my cooler back in my computer, just lapped it!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Alright, I'll try that once I get my cooler back in my computer, just lapped it!


Nice any pics?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice any pics?


I'd be ashamed, I didn't even remove all of the aluminum base, just kinda made it straight (was very convex, took 2:30 to make straight).

EDIT: Ah, what the hell...








You can see where I lapped to from the small copper outline.


----------



## CravinR1

I need to have my son's E2180 added, its at 3.2 ghz (from stock 2.0)


----------



## Retoric

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=727505

Need better cooling for 4GHz+.

CPU batch: L924B514T

Measured voltage vcore DMM: idle 1.438v - load 1.358v


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


I need to have my son's E2180 added, its at 3.2 ghz (from stock 2.0)











Added to the list under your name.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retoric*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=727505

Need better cooling for 4GHz+.

CPU batch: L924B514T

Measured voltage vcore DMM: idle 1.438v - load 1.358v











Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Retoric!


----------



## Matthew Kane

Add mine please

E5300 2.6 stock @ 4.16
~ 8 hrs large FFT Prime 95 stress test stable, and Intel Burn Test
5.74 w/Dryce but crashes (RAM limitation







)

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post7036674


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew Kane*


Add mine please

E5300 2.6 stock @ 4.16 
~ 8 hrs large FFT Prime 95 stress test stable, and Intel Burn Test
5.74 w/Dryce but crashes (RAM limitation







)

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post7036674


Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Matthew Kane!


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

uh add my E8400 OC, in my sig

4.6 GHz


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


uh add my E8400 OC, in my sig

4.6 GHz


Would you like any of your other processors added to the list?

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, FSF-Foxhound!


----------



## Pillz Here

My first overclock. Add me


















*CPU-Z Validation:*http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=733746


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*


My first overclock. Add me


















*CPU-Z Validation:*http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=733746


Could you please resubmit the validation under your forum name?


----------



## Pillz Here

Just updated it in my sig for you.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*


Just updated it in my sig for you.


Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Pillz Here!


----------



## MC21

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734290

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/923/bench1.jpg


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MC21*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734290

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/923/bench1.jpg


Could you please resubmit the validation under your forum name?


----------



## MC21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Could you please resubmit the validation under your forum name?



Sorry, here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734341


----------



## Conspiracy

im confused cuz from the title i guess im dumb i thought it was ppl that OC to 1GHz lol

is this for ppl that have OC more than 1GHz out of their CPU?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Would you like any of your other processors added to the list?

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, FSF-Foxhound!


Nah, Ill keep the highest clocked ones. thx

edit:

actually, my 920, that would be quite a clock increase from 2.66. Please add.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=695851 (4492 MHz)


----------



## toreil

E4500 @ 3749.91 MHz 70.45%
Think my MB is holding me back because temps aren't silly


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MC21* 
Sorry, here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734341

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, MC21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conspiracy* 
im confused cuz from the title i guess im dumb i thought it was ppl that OC to 1GHz lol

is this for ppl that have OC more than 1GHz out of their CPU?

This is for people that got more than 1GHz overclocked out of their CPU. Your E8400 is eligible.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
Nah, Ill keep the highest clocked ones. thx

edit:

actually, my 920, that would be quite a clock increase from 2.66. Please add.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=695851 (4492 MHz)

Could you resubmit that validation under your forum name please? Sorry, I just have to make sure all entries are legitimate.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toreil* 
E4500 @ 3749.91 MHz 70.45%
Think my MB is holding me back because temps aren't silly

Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Toreil!


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

ill have to get there again >:[

alright.


----------



## chatch15117

add me? thanks. 4.2ghz in the sig link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=730632


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


add me? thanks. 4.2ghz in the sig link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=730632


Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Chatch15117! What kind of temps do you get on your Core i7?


----------



## chatch15117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Welcome to the *1GHz Overclock Club*, Chatch15117! What kind of temps do you get on your Core i7?

That's my 24/7 setup. I just did some cooling fixes/mods with my mugen-2 and lowered my linx max temps by 15C! If you wouldn't mind, could you list my updated Sig oc of 4.45GHz? I'm sure i could surpass 5GHz with this cooling setup, but this is the highest BCLK/vcore i am comfortable booting with. The last thing i want is to flush $280+ down the drain just for a CPU-Z validation







. Once i build up the courage to accept some of these job offers I'm getting(i'm just a freshman and don't have good time management skills







) I'll have a greater financial cushion and hopefully get in top 100 for CPU-Z/SuperPi on hwbot.org.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=736403

Edit: Sorry i didn't answer your question. During linx i maxed out at ~78C @ 4.45GHz


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chatch15117*


That's my 24/7 setup. I just did some cooling fixes/mods with my mugen-2 and lowered my linx max temps by 15C! If you wouldn't mind, could you list my updated Sig oc of 4.45GHz? I'm sure i could surpass 5GHz with this cooling setup, but this is the highest BCLK/vcore i am comfortable booting with. The last thing i want is to flush $280+ down the drain just for a CPU-Z validation







. Once i build up the courage to accept some of these job offers I'm getting(i'm just a freshman and don't have good time management skills







) I'll have a greater financial cushion and hopefully get in top 100 for CPU-Z/SuperPi on hwbot.org.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=736403

Edit: Sorry i didn't answer your question. During linx i maxed out at ~78C @ 4.45GHz
























Score is updated. As to time management, you can really only learn from experience. My advice is take the job if you're doing well in school and you'll learn a lot from it.


----------



## QuinnMallory

Like to join up, here is my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734445 . Thanks.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QuinnMallory* 
Like to join up, here is my validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=734445 . Thanks.

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club! How'd you like that Core i7 so far?


----------



## DanielF50

Please could you add me to the list?


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=739329

Q6600 @ 2.4GHz stock, OC'd to 3.4GHz - Going to try higher today









Dan

*edit - 3.6GHz! @ 1.34v








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=739791*


----------



## Skiivari

Add me, add me!

and thats totally stable, havent recovered enough to try a suicide.


----------



## QuinnMallory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club! How'd you like that Core i7 so far?


It's definantly nice, switching from a Pentium 4 to this made the deal even sweeter.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanielF50*


Please could you add me to the list?


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=739329

Q6600 @ 2.4GHz stock, OC'd to 3.4GHz - Going to try higher today









Dan

*edit - 3.6GHz! @ 1.34v








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=739791*


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club! You needed quite a voltage bump to run 3.6GHz from 3.4GHz. I'm a power efficiency freak, so I'd keep the 3.4GHz, haha!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skiivari*


Add me, add me!

and thats totally stable, havent recovered enough to try a suicide.


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club! What temperatures do you get on that? 1.39V must be getting you into some trouble.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QuinnMallory*


It's definantly nice, switching from a Pentium 4 to this made the deal even sweeter.


Yea, I know what you mean. I switched from an Athlon 64 to this E5200 and the difference is just night and day.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

I'm going for a 2GHz overclock... wish me luck. Hopefully my motherboard wont die on me again.. second p5q.. (e8400)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
I'm going for a 2GHz overclock... wish me luck. Hopefully my motherboard wont die on me again.. second p5q.. (e8400)

Good luck man! Your E8400 isn't that far from the 2GHz overclock. Must've been painful to watch that P5Q die, it's a great motherboard. How'd you kill it?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Well, was running linx and heard a hissing, screaming/crying sound, and it shut off, i guess it was a capacitor or something. Didn't post at all after that..

i did not have the cap for the board (cpu socket) so no luck RMA'ing it.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
Well, was running linx and heard a hissing, screaming/crying sound, and it shut off, i guess it was a capacitor or something. Didn't post at all after that..

i did not have the cap for the board (cpu socket) so no luck RMA'ing it.

Do you still have the board? You could probably find the cap that blew up and solder a new one on.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club! You needed quite a voltage bump to run 3.6GHz from 3.4GHz. I'm a power efficiency freak, so I'd keep the 3.4GHz, haha!


Ahh, thank you! & yes it is, and im not currently running it at 3.6GHz as I was stress testing and crashed, ill bump it up tomorow and try a 12+ hour stability test









Dan


----------



## MoMurda

Can I join?! Finally overclocked my cpu over 2.4ghz with a new mobo, any tips on going higher? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=701155
My temps now max at 65 degrees Celsius. My room is probably from 79 to 89 degrees Ferinheight. I now, it gets smoking hot in here with all my electronics in here, got a big fan on me at all times. Its a must.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoMurda*


Can I join?! Finally overclocked my cpu over 2.4ghz with a new mobo, any tips on going higher? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=701155 
My temps now max at 65 degrees Celsius. My room is probably from 79 to 89 degrees Ferinheight. I now, it gets smoking hot in here with all my electronics in here, got a big fan on me at all times. Its a must.










I'd recommend finding your maximum stable FSB (watch out for FSB holes on that board), set it to that with the maximum multiplier and try to make it stable by upping the vCore. First you might want to get a beefier cooler, though.

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## MoMurda

Yeah I was scared to go higher cus the cooler sucks. What cooler would you recommend? Not too pricey though. Is the corsair h50 any good?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Do you still have the board? You could probably find the cap that blew up and solder a new one on.

ill try, ill look into that later. st


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoMurda*


Yeah I was scared to go higher cus the cooler sucks. What cooler would you recommend? Not too pricey though. Is the corsair h50 any good?


Here's a review on it. I'd say it's pretty good for the ease of use if you want to get into liquid cooling. If you want to stay with air, you could go with a TRUE or the Prolimatech Megahalems.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


ill try, ill look into that later. st


Cool, keep us updated!


----------



## GreekSniper

P4 630 Prescott 3.0Ghz OC @4.2ghz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=743927


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreekSniper*


P4 630 Prescott 3.0Ghz OC @4.2ghz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=743927


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club! Does that processor bottleneck the 8800GT at all?


----------



## dennyb

Could I get an update please?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=752270


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Could I get an update please?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=752270

^This is number 2 in the world on air by the way.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Could I get an update please?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=752270

Sure, score is updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
^This is number 2 in the world on air by the way.









Wow, I didn't know that! Absolutely amazing job, Dennyb!


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Could I get an update please?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=752270



Show off :swearing:


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Could I get an update please?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=752270


MY GOD


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


MY GOD











Don't encourage the lad...

He's not the messiah, he's a very, very naughty boy!!


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


^This is number 2 in the world on air by the way.











C'mon mate, I didn't get that and he only beat me by 8MHz. Admit it NG, you love him -









Just jokes - I meant worship...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


C'mon mate, I didn't get that and he only beat me by 8MHz. Admit it NG, you love him -









Just jokes - I meant worship...


He is like my little brother, only 20 years older then me. When and if you beat him I shall give you praise to.


----------



## dennyb

Can little brother get an update?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=756696
Thanks + reps


----------



## dennyb

Need another one--Thanks
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=757905


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Need another one--Thanks
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=757905


Sure thing, thread is updated!


----------



## DanielF50

Can I get a update?

3.83GHz @ 1.4v - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=761840

A huge jump from 1.32v @ 3.6GHz :|... Amazing idle temps though, 21-26*c on all cores









Trying 4GHz next!









*EDIT

66.6925% Increase! aka 4.0GHz (like) @ 1.56v (dislike)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=761925

EDIT*

PS. The other day it was freezing so I decided to open up the windows and let the cold air in... am I crazy? No, but the CPU temps I got were


















Dan


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
Can I get a update?

3.83GHz @ 1.4v - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=761840

A huge jump from 1.32v @ 3.6GHz :|... Amazing idle temps though, 21-26*c on all cores









Trying 4GHz next!









*EDIT

66.6925% Increase! aka 4.0GHz (like) @ 1.56v (dislike)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=761925

EDIT*

PS. The other day it was freezing so I decided to open up the windows and let the cold air in... am I crazy? No, but the CPU temps I got were


















Dan

Must've been freezing in the house when you opened the window, haha! Your entry is updated. You should have tested for load temperatures since idle temperatures can be off by as much as 10ÂºC. Would be nice to see an air cooler at roughly the same temperatures as water.


----------



## Lord Xeb

4.0 on my Q6600!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=670880

Once I get better cooling, I hitting for 4.1-4.2


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
4.0 on my Q6600!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=670880

Once I get better cooling, I hitting for 4.1-4.2

Have updated that score.









What happened to your folding, by the way? I remember looking at my top 5 threats and you disappeared!


----------



## Lord Xeb

My Grandma past away so I have not been on, but I will be coming on your ass soon enough because I just started folding again.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
My Grandma past away so I have not been on, but I will be coming on your ass soon enough because I just started folding again.

I'm sorry to hear.

Worry not, I have just bought my GTX 260 so I'll be folding away, haha!


----------



## Lord Xeb

JERK! Um, by chance, what are you doing with your HD4770? I want a new one to see if I can hit my 1100MHz core again and keep it stable without killing it!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
JERK! Um, by chance, what are you doing with your HD4770? I want a new one to see if I can hit my 1100MHz core again and keep it stable without killing it!

Oh I'm selling it locally. Wouldn't sell it on OCN since I can get around U$170 for it in Brazil vs. U$70 on OCN.

This one isn't a great overclocker either, max I hit was 845/1000MHz and it was crashing because it got above 75ÂºC even at 100% fan speed.


----------



## Lord Xeb

You have to flash it to the ASUS TOP bios then adjust the voltage via software Then get a mushashi


----------



## udreamibuild

Hey guys. just want to be on the list. I'm doing mine with stock cooling. 1.25v and a load temp of 50c

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=763200


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


You have to flash it to the ASUS TOP bios then adjust the voltage via software Then get a mushashi










Haha I'll just sell it off and be happy with my GTX 260.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *udreamibuild*


Hey guys. just want to be on the list. I'm doing mine with stock cooling. 1.25v and a load temp of 50c

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=763200


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN forum name please?


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Must've been freezing in the house when you opened the window, haha! Your entry is updated. You should have tested for load temperatures since idle temperatures can be off by as much as 10ÂºC. Would be nice to see an air cooler at roughly the same temperatures as water.










Thanks for the update!









It was lol! Bloomin' 4*c here the other day, rediculously cold as it was then warm the next day, im so confused with the weather these days! :/

And yeah, I know, sorry, I forgot to do that but I will try it when we have another cold day









Dan


----------



## udreamibuild

Here is the right one. Sorry, my first time validating

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=765147


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielF50* 
Thanks for the update!









It was lol! Bloomin' 4*c here the other day, rediculously cold as it was then warm the next day, im so confused with the weather these days! :/

And yeah, I know, sorry, I forgot to do that but I will try it when we have another cold day









Dan

Haha waiting on further validations!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *udreamibuild* 
Here is the right one. Sorry, my first time validating

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=765147

Sure, no problem mate. Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Moparman

Ok so here is my Q9550 on air @ 4.1ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=765116


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moparman* 
Ok so here is my Q9550 on air @ 4.1ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=765116

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club! Have you tried running with only two ram sticks for a CPU-Z validation? Four of them might be putting too much stress on your NB making you loose stability.


----------



## freddy-b

Add me!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766291


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freddy-b*


Add me!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766291


A little demanding. What about "please".


----------



## Jus'Chillin'

Only just realized what this thread is about









There's some pretty awesome %'s happening here. 100% + woop!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Where is my name in the list!


----------



## Mr.BSEL

Can I be added please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=767102


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freddy-b*


Add me!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766291


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$SpEEdFreAk$*


Only just realized what this thread is about









There's some pretty awesome %'s happening here. 100% + woop!!


Haha yea, for sure! Some very nice overclocks here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Where is my name in the list!


You're on the list with two different processors.








Just ctrl+f Lord_Xeb.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.BSEL*


Can I be added please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=767102


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club. That E4300 just seems to be hitting the top ranks, doesn't it?


----------



## Maddog7771

I have a 1GHz OC. I will post a link later. I have my E7200 running at 3.66GHz.

FSB 1630 or 400x9
CPU Volt 1.320v no Volt drop

Ram 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2.0v


----------



## nolonger

Nice overclock, does your board allow you to go any further?


----------



## Maddog7771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Nice overclock, does your board allow you to go any further?

Stably NO. But I think it is because I got one of the first batches. I got my E7200 in September of 08 and they came out that month. M0 revision I think. This thing is such a weird OCer. In order to hit 3.66GHz all I have to do is bring my cpu voltge to 1.320v and bring the fsb to 1630 and set the multi to 9 any other setting like a 9.5 multi and lower fsb and USTABLE. I can hi 3.55GHz at 1.250 volts but I must stay at max lolz.


----------



## nolonger

That's the infamous FSB holes in the nVidia chipset boards. You can probably hit higher overclocks if you increase your multiplier by .5, keep the same FSB and maybe up the vcore some.


----------



## PlUgOuT

Can i join in?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=804795


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PlUgOuT*


Can i join in?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=804795


Sure, I'll just need you to resend the validation under your forum name, please!


----------



## SonDa5

Let me in!!

53% increase.










[email protected] GHZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=785898


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


Let me in!!
53% increase.








[email protected] GHZ
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=785898


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock club! Are you running that overclock 24/7 or just suicide shot? Vcore seems kinda high for 24/7.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock club! Are you running that overclock 24/7 or just suicide shot? Vcore seems kinda high for 24/7.



24/7


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SonDa5*


24/7











Wow, something I'd never try.







1.52V is way too much for me, heck, even 1.4V is too much.


----------



## reidmarc

can you add me please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=805151


----------



## PlUgOuT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Sure, I'll just need you to resend the validation under your forum name, please!


Oh sorry my bad! Duh!









There you go!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=805192


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reidmarc*


can you add me please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=805151


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PlUgOuT*


Oh sorry my bad! Duh!









There you go!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=805192


Sorry mate, you don't qualify, need an extra 5MHz!


----------



## MonsterRP

Hello Everyone, I would like to join the club! heres my validation pic, and i also have my proof link in my sig, Thanks!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonsterRP* 
Hello Everyone, I would like to join the club! heres my validation pic, and i also have my proof link in my sig, Thanks!









I think you need to get a CPU-Z validation with your name on it.
Sorry if I'm out of place nolonger.
I think you should state that in the first post.


----------



## SniperXX

Can I be added?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=798163


----------



## sailerboy

Can i be added?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=811183


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MonsterRP*


Hello Everyone, I would like to join the club! heres my validation pic, and i also have my proof link in my sig, Thanks!










Can you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name please?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think you need to get a CPU-Z validation with your name on it.
Sorry if I'm out of place nolonger.
I think you should state that in the first post.


Nah, I'm glad you noticed! I'll put that on the first post.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Can I be added?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=798163


Very nice overclock! That i7 must be flying! Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sailerboy*


Can i be added?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=811183


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## MonsterRP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Can you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name please?


Not a problem, here ya go, also changed the name in my proof link.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=812548

Thanks Again


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MonsterRP*


Not a problem, here ya go, also changed the name in my proof link.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=812548

Thanks Again










Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Brooks4282

Hello Everyone, Here is my submission.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=812841

and at 4.5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=812988


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brooks4282* 
Hello Everyone, Here is my submission.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=812841

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## michintom

Can you add me to OP?








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=813146


----------



## Tristanguy1224

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=770583
Still trying for higher clocks..... not stable yet above 4048.... still a respectable OC from 2833


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


Can you add me to OP?








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=813146



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tristanguy1224*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=770583
Still trying for higher clocks..... not stable yet above 4048.... still a respectable OC from 2833


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Halos

Well









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=812525

4830 MHZ vs 2800 MHz


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Halos*


Well









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=812525

4830 MHZ vs 2800 MHz










Very nice! 4.8GHz! Were you using DICE or LN2?

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Halos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Very nice! 4.8GHz! Were you using DICE or LN2?

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


















THX

NO, it was water cooling, with ICE @outdor(temp about 4-5 degrees, becouse it is cold in Croatia at this tome of year







). temps @ IDLE 3C, @ load 54 C. (Voltage is super high..but







).

Even 3870x2 didnt went above 48c per core


----------



## Riskitall84

Add me! Validation in my sig


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Halos*









THX

NO, it was water cooling, with ICE @outdor(temp about 4-5 degrees, becouse it is cold in Croatia at this tome of year







). temps @ IDLE 3C, @ load 54 C. (Voltage is super high..but







).

Even 3870x2 didnt went above 48c per core










Ah, awesome! Sounds like a winner chip, you should try with DICE!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riskitall84*


Add me! Validation in my sig










Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Halos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Ah, awesome! Sounds like a winner chip, you should try with DICE!


I have FSB wall @ 470









Thx man, cya.

BTW is there an SuperPI 1M contest on forum?

edit: THX


----------



## nolonger

Don't know of a contest, but the Intel CPU Stable Overclock for OCN requires you to post a SuperPi 1M result on the submission. You can check there for times on processors like yours.


----------



## Ahmad Rady

E5200 @ 4.200 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=816243


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Took some time and therefore forgot, but here is the validation for my 4.8GHz from 3.06GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808749
1808MHz OC


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Halos* 
I have FSB wall @ 470









Thx man, cya.

BTW is there an SuperPI 1M contest on forum?

edit: THX

No contest currently but check out the Benchmark section, there is a Super Pi thread and always benchmarking contests going. In fact you just missed one but another should be starting soon.


----------



## BlankThis

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715729

~B~


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ahmad Rady* 
E5200 @ 4.200 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=816243

Very nice overclock, those R0's just kick M0 butt!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
Took some time and therefore forgot, but here is the validation for my 4.8GHz from 3.06GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808749
1808MHz OC

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=715729

~B~

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## ihackamac2

sign me up, validation in my sig too, turned it back down to 3.8 for everyday stuff. was p95 stable at 4009 though just wanted it to last and 200mhx lower saved me 13 degrees


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Halos*


I have FSB wall @ 470









Thx man, cya.

BTW is there an SuperPI 1M contest on forum?

edit: THX


with that board.. p35 ain't going over 470 probably. P45 can take you to 500+


----------



## Halos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
with that board.. p35 ain't going over 470 probably. P45 can take you to 500+

You misunderstod me...CPU has an Wall of 473 fsb.









My mobo can take over 500FSb


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Halos*


You misunderstod me...CPU has an Wall of 473 fsb.









My mobo can take over 500FSb










you've tried and gotten there?


----------



## Old_newb

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824244


----------



## Halos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


you've tried and gotten there?


Yes, i tried









Mobo isnt holding me back, it is the CPU. But i am happy, 4.0ghz @ 1.36v


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Old_newb*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824244


You're missing 1MHz!


----------



## H-man

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=822587
Stock is 2.6ghz
(Dropped back 300 mhz because I don't need the heat yet.)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=822587
Stock is 2.6ghz
(Dropped back 300 mhz because I don't need the heat yet.)


Could you resubmit the validation under your OCN name please?


----------



## Old_newb

its clocked at 3.665
stock is 2.66*
confused


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Old_newb*


its clocked at 3.665
stock is 2.66*
confused


I'm sorry I didn't realize that. Your name will be on the list in a second!







Welcome!!

EDIT: Updated.


----------



## H-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Could you resubmit the validation under your OCN name please?


I'll do that tonight, I keep the fans under 1000 rpms.


----------



## Old_newb

np mate, was becomming a bit confused


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


I'll do that tonight, I keep the fans under 1000 rpms.


Silent computer build? 1000 RPM must be inaudible.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Old_newb*


np mate, was becomming a bit confused


Haha I apologize, my mistake.


----------



## H-man

I'm restarting to change the RAM multiplier...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Silent computer build? 1000 RPM must be inaudible.


Almost, the GPU cooler is just begging to be modded. (I need to remove the heatsink to remove the shroud)


----------



## H-man

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=826264
There It is! 
NB is the problem in terms of stability.


----------



## smash_mouth01

does this overclock qualify for the 1GHZ club ?, or does it have to be 1 Ghz on each core.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=791458


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


I'm restarting to change the RAM multiplier...

Almost, the GPU cooler is just begging to be modded. (I need to remove the heatsink to remove the shroud)


You might just need to get an aftermarket cooler. The stock cooler on my GTX 260 is really noisy too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=826264
There It is! 
NB is the problem in terms of stability.


You sure it's the NB at only 290MHz FSB? Might be the unlocked core.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


does this overclock qualify for the 1GHZ club ?, or does it have to be 1 Ghz on each core.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=791458


Has to be 1GHz on each core.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Well that sucks balls, I'll have to wait till I get my 720 BE.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


Well that sucks balls, I'll have to wait till I get my 720 BE.


Post back when you do, I'd love to add you to the list!


----------



## H-man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
You sure it's the NB at only 290MHz FSB? Might be the unlocked core.

Yes, the NB HT and RAM multis were at their lowest, (5,5,2) When they were set to keep them at their proper frequencys it would BSOD...
I haven't unlocked the 4th core, I get a 9c BSOD error code.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
Yes, the NB HT and RAM multis were at their lowest, (5,5,2) When they were set to keep them at their proper frequencys it would BSOD...
I haven't unlocked the 4th core, I get a 9c BSOD error code.

Try raising the NB Voltage by a tad, should get you a couple more MHz.


----------



## H-man

I guess you want to see another PH II in the 4Ghz club?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
I guess you want to see another PH II in the 4Ghz club?

Yes I do, Lol!


----------



## IAMR2D2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818977

(someone else had R2D2 so I added IAM)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IAMR2D2* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818977

(someone else had R2D2 so I added IAM)









Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!







I'm sure you can take that E5300 beyond 4GHz.


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Yay can i join the 1Ghz over clock club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829356

e5200 @ a sexy 4.600Ghz ;D


----------



## IAMR2D2

Thanks! I've been trying to get it over 4, but am probably going to have to ask for some expert tips here.


----------



## dopey

i7 920 4.4 ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829570


----------



## Code-Red

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829649


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat* 
Yay can i join the 1Ghz over clock club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829356

e5200 @ a sexy 4.600Ghz ;D









Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dopey* 
i7 920 4.4 ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829570

What voltage are you running at? What cooling? Very nice overclock!

Welcome to the 1Ghz Overclock Club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Code-Red* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=829649

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Toonshorty

E5300
2.6GHz to 3.6GHz
vCore: 1.365v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832731

Going for 4GHz after I finish this [email protected] work unit XD


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toonshorty* 
E5300
2.6GHz to 3.6GHz
vCore: 1.365v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832731

Going for 4GHz after I finish this [email protected] work unit XD

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club! Good luck with 4GHz! Should only need about 1.4V.


----------



## sexybastard

i7 920 stock 2.66ghz

overclock 4.4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=831565

I'll try to get a screen shot at 4.6ghz...


----------



## SgtSpike

I can haz top 10?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=284729
Stock 1.86ghz, OC 3.74ghz


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
I can haz top 10?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=284729
Stock 1.86ghz, OC 3.74ghz

epic FSB.

when i had that cpu my max FSB on my P5N-E SLI was 475.

nice


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
i7 920 stock 2.66ghz

overclock 4.4ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=831565

I'll try to get a screen shot at 4.6ghz...

Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
I can haz top 10?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=284729
Stock 1.86ghz, OC 3.74ghz

Welcome to #9!







Very nice FSB! What was your NB voltage at?


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?

will do.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?

Welcome to #9!







Very nice FSB! What was your NB voltage at?

Thanks.







NB voltage was whatever the max would go to... I think +.3v? I had it running at +.2v for a 24/7 overclock afterward, but it died after a year or so. Have an RMA replacement in there currently, and am going a little easier on the OC now.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Thanks.







NB voltage was whatever the max would go to... I think +.3v? I had it running at +.2v for a 24/7 overclock afterward, but it died after a year or so. Have an RMA replacement in there currently, and am going a little easier on the OC now.









Haha can't have been a pleasant expression to see the motherboard die, glad you got a replacement though!


----------



## sexybastard

validated cpuz at 4.5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832827


----------



## Toonshorty

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832829

New OC

E5300
2.6GHz --> 4GHz
vCore: 1.425v

although I set a vCore of 1.425v in the BIOS CPU-Z only reports a max of 1.4v being output which suggests a 1.025v vDroop.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
validated cpuz at 4.5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832827

Wow, CPU must be toasting at 1.44V! That Rampage II Extreme just seems to be the king of i7 overclocking, doesn't it?
Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toonshorty* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832829

New OC

E5300
2.6GHz --> 4GHz
vCore: 1.425v

although I set a vCore of 1.425v in the BIOS CPU-Z only reports a max of 1.4v being output which suggests a 1.025v vDroop.

Score is updated! Try lowering the voltage some, 1.4V is awfully close to the 1.45V max if you ask me.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Wow, CPU must be toasting at 1.44V! That Rampage II Extreme just seems to be the king of i7 overclocking, doesn't it?
Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!

lol yeah to get from 4.4 to 4.5 i needed increase vcore from 1.36 to 1.44v. 4.2ghz requires just 1.32v so thats my 24/7 overclock.

not worth it at all... but for a quick cpuz validation its ok lol

and yes RIIE is quite the overclocker.

edit: yay 3rd fastest i7!


----------



## roast

Heres my Validation. Its a C2D E7200 2.53, overclocked to 3.6 - thats a 42% overclock. Can I be added to the club please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833425









Thanks,
Mick.


----------



## sean11978

here you go heres my max oc on my e5200 on air didnt validate cause the voltages were way to high and i bluescreened 5 seconds later


----------



## flowtek

i'll just post my stable setting









E7200 Btach# Q814...
9x423 for 3.8Ghz
1.25v





















wish to join the club too









flo


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roast* 
Heres my Validation. Its a C2D E7200 2.53, overclocked to 3.6 - thats a 42% overclock. Can I be added to the club please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833425
http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/833425.png

Thanks,
Mick.

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sean11978* 
here you go heres my max oc on my e5200 on air didnt validate cause the voltages were way to high and i bluescreened 5 seconds later http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/7074/damno.png

Very nice overclock! Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
i'll just post my stable setting









E7200 Btach# Q814...
9x423 for 3.8Ghz
1.25v

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/833451.png

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=833451http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/833451.png

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/4828/e72003800.png

wish to join the club too









flo

How about take that processor to the top ten?








Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
How about take that processor to the top ten?








Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









i did with my old E2140 (still using it and going stronger).. #5 at front page







, now i dont think this e7200 will get closer to that without LN









thx mate









flo


----------



## davek

Well I'm too lazy to actully get anything to validate it with, but my sig rig is still running stable on a 100%, 1.6GHz OC.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
i did with my old E2140 (still using it and going stronger).. #5 at front page







, now i dont think this e7200 will get closer to that without LN









thx mate









flo

I don't mind some LN2 action!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *davek* 
Well I'm too lazy to actully get anything to validate it with, but my sig rig is still running stable on a 100%, 1.6GHz OC.

Once you get a validation, let me know and I'll post up your results! Validation only really takes a couple of seconds.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Q6600 @ 3.8Ghz


----------



## SgtHop

I believe I belong in here. Got a 1.51GHz increase.

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772247


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=672470


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Q6600 @ 3.8Ghz


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I believe I belong in here. Got a 1.51GHz increase.

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772247


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=672470


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## sean11978

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I believe I belong in here. Got a 1.51GHz increase.

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=772247


hell of a oc man


----------



## SgtHop

Actually got it higher, 1.63GHz over stock: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=836383


----------



## Richenbals

I posted this from earlier this year in my attempt at 100% OC, on air. I hit just under the 100%, but was only stable enough to boot and would crash after 30 seconds of stress test. I decided to scrap the idea and save my cpu's life, but still managed to achieve a _decent_ OC.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Actually got it higher, 1.63GHz over stock: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=836383

Wow, that is absolutely amazing! Could you resubmit the validation under your OCN name please?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richenbals* 
I posted this from earlier this year in my attempt at 100% OC, on air. I hit just under the 100%, but was only stable enough to boot and would crash after 30 seconds of stress test. I decided to scrap the idea and save my cpu's life, but still managed to achieve a _decent_ OC.











Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## SgtHop

Oh damn and blast! That was supposed to be under my OCN name. I'll change it when I get home, I'm at school right now.


----------



## nolonger

Haha no problem mate!


----------



## OVRCLKR

Q6600 2.4 ---> 3.4Ghz


----------



## drBlahMan

Please count me in... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=823461 *45% increase*


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OVRCLKR*


Q6600 2.4 ---> 3.4Ghz



Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


Please count me in... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=823461 *45% increase*










Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## SgtHop

You'll have to put me up for a W3520. Just now booting at 3.78GHz. 
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=839046

EDIT: Just booted 4.2.
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=839007


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
You'll have to put me up for a W3520. Just now booting at 3.78GHz.
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=839046

EDIT: Just booted 4.2.
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=839007

Could you resubmit the i5 score under your OCN username?

Added the W3520 score to the list!


----------



## SgtHop

No, unfortunately. It was a Q9650, but it's no longer in a system that can provide the power to boot 4.77, lol. If I get a new PSU I'll try overclocking it again.

EDIT: I got the W3520 to 4.3: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=840331


----------



## epidemic

Here is my q9550 at 3.83

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=840339


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Halos*


Yes, i tried









Mobo isnt holding me back, it is the CPU. But i am happy, 4.0ghz @ 1.36v










WOW !U have my ex-ex MOBO!!!Great one isnt it?
6300 u mean the new one right?2,8ghz stock ?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


No, unfortunately. It was a Q9650, but it's no longer in a system that can provide the power to boot 4.77, lol. If I get a new PSU I'll try overclocking it again.

EDIT: I got the W3520 to 4.3: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=840331


Score is updated!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epidemic*


Here is my q9550 at 3.83

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=840339


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## SgtHop

I found my 4.63 validation, lol. I noticed I was only down for 4.54 or something. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=836383
EDIT: Oh, damn and blast! That was the bad one. Cancel that, lol.


----------



## kow_ciller

e8400 @ 4.8ghz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=681303


----------



## dafour

E6550 3.50Ghz 1.39v








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=841316


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kow_ciller*


e8400 @ 4.8ghz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=681303


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dafour*


E6550 3.50Ghz 1.39v








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=841316


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


----------



## marsey99

hey bro can you add these to the list too please m8










[email protected]


[email protected]


----------



## TekWarfare

Intel E6700 2.67GHz stock, Overclocked to 3.67GHz, It's a shame about the high VCore.


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=841877


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


hey bro can you add these to the list too please m8










[email protected]


[email protected]



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TekWarfare*


Intel E6700 2.67GHz stock, Overclocked to 3.67GHz, It's a shame about the high VCore.


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=841877


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Tek, that's some really high voltage you need for a 1GHz overclock, wow! Must've been quite an achievement to see it finally boot eh?


----------



## dafour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=842408


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dafour*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=842408










Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!










Thanks









Now to move on toward my goal of 5ghz on air.


----------



## pheoxs

My e6400, e7200, and P4 631 have all hit 1Ghz overclocks, but I only have a validation laying around for the P4 but that should still work









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818981

Once I get my DS3 instead of this PoS P5N I'll be joining the 2ghz and hopefully the 3ghz club, haha (tough they don't exist on here)


----------



## headcase9

My first overclock









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844200


----------



## setter

My i7 920 @ 4.0ghz










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844541


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcase9*


My first overclock









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844200


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *setter*


My i7 920 @ 4.0ghz










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844227


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


----------



## Starman27

Here's my entry

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844502


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


Here's my entry

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844502


Could you resubmit the validation under your OCN name please?


----------



## setter

Correct ocn name listed in cpuz validation now.


----------



## Starman27

Sorry, here ya go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844755


----------



## pheoxs

Can I update mine? Pushed a bunch farther, hoping to break 5.5 and then 6ghz by the end of the week.

5.07ghz run:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844637


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


Can I update mine? Pushed a bunch farther, hoping to break 5.5 and then 6ghz by the end of the week.

5.07ghz run:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844637


Nice job there. What kind of cooling?


----------



## TyrantTru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=845036

I love my old quad


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nice job there. What kind of cooling?


Currently thats on Air. Setting up a DICE pot hopefully in the next couple days.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *setter*


Correct ocn name listed in cpuz validation now.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


Sorry, here ya go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844755


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


Can I update mine? Pushed a bunch farther, hoping to break 5.5 and then 6ghz by the end of the week.

5.07ghz run:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=844637


Score is updated. Can't wait to see this under DICE!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TyrantTru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=845036

I love my old quad










Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


----------



## 3volvedcombat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=854983

4.505Ghz overclock from 2.83Ghz i dont know the percentage but i know its over 1Ghz overclock


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Q9650 3.0 -> 4.095Ghz (4.1)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=861580


----------



## oxymorosis

Why not?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=787901


----------



## marsey99

update









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=860957


----------



## Salman8506

Here's Mine

E5200:4.25Ghz Validation
E7300:3.88Ghz Validation
Q6600:3.52ghz Validation
Pen D: 4Ghz validation


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=854983

4.505Ghz overclock from 2.83Ghz i dont know the percentage but i know its over 1Ghz overclock


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amdkillsintel*


Q9650 3.0 -> 4.095Ghz (4.1)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=861580



Quote:



Originally Posted by *oxymorosis*


Why not?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=787901



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salman8506*


Here's Mine

E5200:4.25Ghz Validation
E7300:3.88Ghz Validation
Q6600:3.52ghz Validation
Pen D: 4Ghz validation


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *marsey99*


update









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=860957


Score is updated!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Add me









Q6700 up to 3.79GHz baby. Will post validation tonight!


----------



## StretchNuts

I would like to join in on the fun with a 70% OC on my E5200 bringing it up from 2.5GHz to 4.25GHz. Validation is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=865706


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Add me









Q6700 up to 3.79GHz baby. Will post validation tonight!

Waiting on validation!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *StretchNuts* 
I would like to join in on the fun with a 60% OC on my E5200 bringing it up from 2.5GHz to 4.0GHz. Validation is in my sig.

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Waiting on validation!









Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!










3volvedcombat||q9550||4630Mhz||Corsair H50 P&P 

This q9550 I can hands down say is golden lucky.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Waiting on validation!










Ops forgot... I'll try again tonight


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat* 
3volvedcombat||q9550||4630Mhz||Corsair H50 P&P

This q9550 I can hands down say is golden lucky.

I just hear it begging for LN2! Score is updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Ops forgot... I'll try again tonight

Haha no problem!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Haha no problem!


You gotta be kidding me! I was sitting AT my desktop, I SAW this thread, and was like "Oh I need to validate real fast", and somehow I DIDN'T!

Agh!


----------



## Zzyzx

Only 41.48%, but it's good enough for me.


----------



## Salami991

Highest I can get under 1.3v:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=873524
Thanks


----------



## headcracker

I am 20Mhz away from a 1Ghz overclock lol









Edit: woops intel section.

Backs out slowly.


----------



## SgtHop

Not to worry, sir, there are other AMDs on the list. You're welcome here.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *headcracker*


I am 20Mhz away from a 1Ghz overclock lol









Edit: woops intel section.

Backs out slowly.


Ahahaha!!!!


----------



## SgtHop

I find it ironic that AMD+nVidia uses an Intel processor. The irony would be maximized if he also had an ATI and an Intel SSD.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I find it ironic that AMD+nVidia uses an Intel processor. The irony would be maximized if he also had an ATI and an Intel SSD.

Heyhey! AMD was the top dog when I registered!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
You gotta be kidding me! I was sitting AT my desktop, I SAW this thread, and was like "Oh I need to validate real fast", and somehow I DIDN'T!

Agh!

Haha, hate it when that happens!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zzyzx* 

Only 41.48%, but it's good enough for me.



Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salami991* 
Highest I can get under 1.3v:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=873524
Thanks









Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
I am 20Mhz away from a 1Ghz overclock lol









Edit: woops intel section.

Backs out slowly.

You're welcome to post your result! This is not restricted to Intel only.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
This is not restricted to Intel only.

orrly??? When i posted mine they got ignored









here you go then
2.4 stock on air btw
had that to 4.25 cant find my validation

2.7ghz stock h2o


3.4 stock h2o


Got plenty more where that came from. oh and btw do my nb clocks count?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


orrly??? When i posted mine they got ignored









here you go then 
2.4 stock on air btw
had that to 4.25 cant find my validation

2.7ghz stock h2o


3.4 stock h2o


Got plenty more where that came from. oh and btw do my nb clocks count?










Couldn't upload the first validation since the link isn't under your OCN name. All others are in. Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## el gappo

never noticed that whoopsie. cheers for letting me know. will that do? checksum valid etc http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=910870


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


never noticed that whoopsie. cheers for letting me know. will that do? checksum valid etc http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=910870


Will do. Score is posted.


----------



## el gappo

Cool








I'm so going to take that number 1 spot with an amd chip


----------



## maximus7651000

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=577597

it's also the first one in my sig.


----------



## headcracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


You're welcome to post your result! This is not restricted to Intel only.


Oh right, thank you









Well I will post my result if I ever get that extra 20Mhz lol


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maximus7651000* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=577597

it's also the first one in my sig.

Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


----------



## usmcz

nolonger - great thread +rep to you

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859050

Intel Xeon W3520


----------



## SgtHop

Bah! I need to get a new desk so I can continue my crusade of beating you, USMC.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usmcz*


nolonger - great thread +rep to you

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859050

Intel Xeon W3520


Thank you!
Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Bah! I need to get a new desk so I can continue my crusade of beating you, USMC.


Would be fun to watch! Clocking wars!


----------



## psi_guy

i7-920 at 4.0ghz 100% stable

prime95 suicide test stable for 8+ hours holding under 85*c

validation in my sig


----------



## SgtHop

They will be had, NL, they will be had. You know what I did with my 9650. You know I'll push it until I can push it no longer (lol, punny).


----------



## Cpyder

Core i7 920 @ 4.00GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=875553


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Omg. I validated! I just couldn't find the thread to post the link! :swearing:


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psi_guy* 
i7-920 at 4.0ghz 100% stable

prime95 suicide test stable for 8+ hours holding under 85*c

validation in my sig

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
They will be had, NL, they will be had. You know what I did with my 9650. You know I'll push it until I can push it no longer (lol, punny).











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cpyder* 
Core i7 920 @ 4.00GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=875553

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Omg. I validated! I just couldn't find the thread to post the link! :swearing:










Something just doesn't want you to be admitted to the 1GHz Overclock Club, eh?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Omg. I validated! I just couldn't find the thread to post the link! :swearing:










Just write down the last six numbers for the validation and I will make the link for you


----------



## nathris

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=875996


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=875996


Need another 10MHz!








I calculate based on CPU-Z reported speed, which is 2.67GHz.


----------



## Cpyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!










Thank you!


----------



## xFALL3Nx

my 1.11ghz overclock









link:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859699

wait.... is this just intel?


----------



## SgtHop

Nope, just not many AMD users come across the thread.


----------



## nolonger

Thread is updated and has been moved to General Processor Discussion so everyone knows AMD and Intel are welcome!


----------



## DraganUS

Sign me up there.

E1400 100% on Air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=498623


----------



## AMD+nVidia

That's awesome-sauce right there!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


Sign me up there.

E1400 100% on Air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=498623


Could you resubmit the validation under your OCN name? Also try to push an extra couple of MHz and you'll be in top 10!


----------



## niclope420

edited to include my name
4.2 ghz

About 5 hrs so far for prime (all i've had time for







).

My first overclock, coming off a pentium 4 3.0 and boy does this fly by comparison(i love it!!!)









Lapped a Thermalright ultra 120 extreme(true) and have so far seen what I believe are good numbers
idle temps 29c
Load 63c (cpu not core, core is about 70 max ) under full load prime 95

I've actually achieved lower volts and am testing now(writing this with a laptop). running 1.3125 (have tested lower with turboV and I know it could pass lower)

I am thoroughly impressed with the 920 chip, even though I have limited knowledge of overclocking and comparisons of from chip to chip, but I think this thing is a marvel. Its so effortless.

intel 920 4.2
thermalright true
Asus P6t deluxe V2
Corsair 6gb dominator gt 2000mhz (overkill i know, but i'm hoping they become useful with the intel 6 core- 1366 and I can find another set cheap for 12gb)
EVGA 9800GTX+ (Raedon 5850 coming soon)
Corsair 750 Power supply
Seagate 1.5tb
Antec 1200

idle 29
Load 63 69-70 core


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *niclope420* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=885181

4.2 ghz

About 5 hrs so far for prime (all i've had time for







).

My first overclock, coming off a pentium 4 3.0 and boy does this fly by comparison(i love it!!!)









Lapped a Thermalright ultra 120 extreme(true) and have so far seen what I believe are good numbers
idle temps 29c
Load 63c (cpu not core, core is about 70 max ) under full load prime 95

I've actually achieved lower volts and am testing now(writing this with a laptop). running 1.3125 (have tested lower with turboV and I know it could pass lower, 1.27-1.29 maybe at that speed- i'm hoping)

I am thoroughly impressed with the 920 chip, even though I have limited knowledge of overclocking and comparisons of from chip to chip, but I think this thing is a marvel. Its so effortless.

intel 920 4.2
thermalright true
Asus P6t deluxe V2
Corsair 6gb dominator gt 2000mhz (overkill i know, but i'm hoping they become useful with the intel 6 core- 1366 and I can find another set cheap for 12gb)
EVGA 9800GTX+ (Raedon 5850 coming soon)
Corsair 750 Power supply
Seagate 1.5tb
Antec 1200

idle 29
Load 63

Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?

Your temps seem pretty cool for 4GHz! Do you have HT off?


----------



## redhat_ownage

current rig 1.04ghz over
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=885936

old intel rig 1.5ghz over
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=156590


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Cool








I'm so going to take that number 1 spot with an amd chip










You're 1.1 GHz to reach my Sempron's OC percentage-wise







check 30th place


----------



## niclope420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?

Your temps seem pretty cool for 4GHz! Do you have HT off?


I was running with all the fan's on full. Plus its a climate controlled environment(its a even 68-70F)

I have left the hyper threading off, Speed step(turbo aswell) disabled.

I spent hours lapping the thermalright, which was so tedious- though I recommend the product as it cools well. I think I am going TEC or Corsair HD50 Next(part water cooled).

Thanks

I have resubmitted my cpu validation.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
You're 1.1 GHz to reach my Sempron's OC percentage-wise







check 30th place

nice clock man







gonna get a 2.4 700e again and shoot for 5ghz


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *niclope420*


I was running with all the fan's on full. Plus its a climate controlled environment(its a even 68-70F)

I have left the hyper threading off, Speed step(turbo aswell) disabled.

I spent hours lapping the thermalright, which was so tedious- though I recommend the product as it cools well. I think I am going TEC or Corsair HD50 Next(part water cooled).

Thanks

I have resubmitted my cpu validation.




Go for a full blown liquid cooling kit, it'll probably last you much longer and if you want to upgrade you'll only have to get a new rad or new blocks for more liquid cooling goodness.

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


nice clock man







gonna get a 2.4 700e again and shoot for 5ghz










108.33% overclock would get you 7th place!


----------



## sdla4ever

my best so far

Sdla4ever i7 920 @ 4.357 GHz 61.05%


----------



## Patch

Cool club. I have a few 100%ers.

149% - 7.968 Ghz Celeron 352

133% - 7.019 Ghz Pentium 4 631

103% - 7.020 Ghz Celeron 360

A few more 1 ghz + clocks in my sig, but not 100%. (though my 920 is really close)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


my best so far

Sdla4ever i7 920 @ 4.357 GHz 61.05% 


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Cool club. I have a few 100%ers.

149% - 7.968 Ghz Celeron 352

133% - 7.019 Ghz Pentium 4 631

103% - 7.020 Ghz Celeron 360

A few more 1 ghz + clocks in my sig, but not 100%. (though my 920 is really close)


Welcome to #1! Added all the validations in your signature to the list. You only get one top ten position, though.


----------



## NoGuru

Nolonger what do you do to change the number ranking on the front page?
I can't imagine you doing that one at a time.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Nolonger what do you do to change the number ranking on the front page?
I can't imagine you doing that one at a time.


There's actually a very handy list code for that. Just use the [ list=1] tag. For example:

NoGuru
Nolonger

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[list=1][*]NoGuru[*]Nolonger[/list]

[/CODE]


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


There's actually a very handy list code for that. Just use the [ list=1] tag. For example:

NoGuru
Nolonger

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[list=1][*]NoGuru[*]Nolonger[/list]

[/CODE]


That's what I was looking for, thank you. rep to you.


----------



## ShortySmalls

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890554 one of my 2gb sticks of ram died so i had to use a crappy spare stick


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=890554 one of my 2gb sticks of ram died so i had to use a crappy spare stick


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Did you RMA the faulty stick?


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Did you RMA the faulty stick?


nah, i only paid like $50 for the set lika year ago, and im sure ive voided its warranty. Had them in my other machine few months ago m2n32-sli mobo and was pushing them at 1400 mhz at 2.4 volts









EDIT: for chirstmas i might be upgrading to a i5 and getting some new DDR3 to go with it and a new mobo ofc, so going for a week with 3 gb in single channel not that mucha biggie.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls* 
nah, i only paid like $50 for the set lika year ago, and im sure ive voided its warranty. Had them in my other machine few months ago m2n32-sli mobo and was pushing them at 1400 mhz at 2.4 volts









EDIT: for chirstmas i might be upgrading to a i5 and getting some new DDR3 to go with it and a new mobo ofc, so going for a week with 3 gb in single channel not that mucha biggie.

Oooh i5! Shiny!


----------



## doctor killer

hey hey I got a new OC that classifies in the +1Ghz : Q6700 @ 2.66 GHz OCed @ 3.71 GHz
139 % overclock 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892921


----------



## smash_mouth01

I have one to add here it is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892945.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doctor killer*


hey hey I got a new OC that classifies in the +1Ghz : Q6700 @ 2.66 GHz OCed @ 3.71 GHz
139 % overclock 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892921


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


I have one to add here it is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892945.


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?



So you want me to change the name of my pc ?.
Now the bloody thing is giving me a validation error:1.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


So you want me to change the name of my pc ?.
Now the bloody thing is giving me a validation error:1.


Try redownloading CPU-Z.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


So you want me to change the name of my pc ?.
Now the bloody thing is giving me a validation error:1.


You can add your name on the validation tab of CPU-Z.


----------



## smash_mouth01

I spotted that silly me but now I can't validate at all, I'll download a different copy.


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Try redownloading CPU-Z.


+1 cheers that fixed it , and here's the one with my handle on it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=895213


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smash_mouth01*


+1 cheers that fixed it , and here's the one with my handle on it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=895213


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## smash_mouth01

Why thank you it's a privilege being here, now for my next trick/challenge 4.0Ghz.


----------



## Izvire

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=896017


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=896017


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Vixtor

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=897129

almost 1GHz more (missing 10MHz)








still a 42.52% overclock


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vixtor* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=897129

almost 1GHz more (missing 10MHz)








still a 42.52% overclock









Increase your FSB by 1MHz and you'll be able to join the club!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

4Ghz on my E7500
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=898458


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


4Ghz on my E7500
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=898458


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Platinum

3.835GHz on my Athlon II X4 620
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=893064


----------



## mtbmike777

mtbmike777

4.53GHz i7 D0 2.67GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892054

thanks
mike


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
3.835GHz on my Athlon II X4 620
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=893064


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbmike777* 
mtbmike777

4.53GHz i7 D0 2.67GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=892054

thanks
mike

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!










Thank you for adding us.


----------



## Vixtor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Increase your FSB by 1MHz and you'll be able to join the club!


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=901966


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


Thank you for adding us.










Thank you for submitting an entry!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vixtor*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=901966











Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## flipmatthew

me, corei7 920 @ 4.0ghz, do i need proof? cpuz isnt working right now


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipmatthew*


me, corei7 920 @ 4.0ghz, do i need proof? cpuz isnt working right now


Yes, CPU-Z validation is necessary to go in the list.


----------



## Vixtor

I guess i'm the first Q8xx member in this club


----------



## ShortySmalls

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=908156 looking to move up on the list, just got this new stable overclock today


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vixtor* 
I guess i'm the first Q8xx member in this club









Grats, they're not great overclockers from what I've heard, so having a 1GHz overclock on one is pretty good!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=908156 looking to move up on the list, just got this new stable overclock today

~50 positions gained from a 50MHz overclock, nice! A lot of people have overclocks in the 50% range so every megahertz counts! List is updated.


----------



## ShortySmalls

do suiside unstable overclocks count to get higher on the list?


----------



## Mobsta21

In my signature i got my E6400 to 3.5


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


do suiside unstable overclocks count to get higher on the list?


Yes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mobsta21*


In my signature i got my E6400 to 3.5


I will add your entry as soon as I get back on my PC. Post will be edited.


----------



## ShortySmalls

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=914810 theres a 3.825 Ghz link around 59% overclock should bump me up higher on the list. Trying to get me a 4ghz link to plave here









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=914831 heres the 4ghz link i told you i would get hehe







, its running 23*c idle, and will run occt for like 10 min with temps hitting 37*c 100% load. gota love the antec 1200 and zigmatec


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=914810 theres a 3.825 Ghz link around 59% overclock should bump me up higher on the list. Trying to get me a 4ghz link to plave here









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=914831 heres the 4ghz link i told you i would get hehe







, its running 23*c idle, and will run occt for like 10 min with temps hitting 37*c 100% load. gota love the antec 1200 and zigmatec


Holy ****! What are your ambients?

List is updated.


----------



## [Teh Root]

Q6600 @ 3.4 GHz



Validation Link: Validation Link


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Teh Root]*


Q6600 @ 3.4 GHz



Validation Link: Validation Link


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Holy ****! What are your ambients?

List is updated.

front of the case is right against my window screen, and its snowing outside


----------



## NETio

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=922089

I can also accomplish the same thing stably with 205x20. That OC's my RAM a bit but I am trying to get 8-8-8-24 timings the way it is now.


----------



## bk7794

hey mine is in my sig under the Q9550. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=918601


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NETio* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=922089

I can also accomplish the same thing stably with 205x20. That OC's my RAM a bit but I am trying to get 8-8-8-24 timings the way it is now.

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!








Unless you run a specific application that favors lower timings over greater bandwidth, I'd recommend running 205x20. A small increase in RAM frequency often performs better than lower timings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
hey mine is in my sig under the Q9550. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=918601

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## coltsrock

hey mine is in my sig too. run my E8400 at 4.0 constant and the highest was 4.2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=613127


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coltsrock*


hey mine is in my sig too. run my E8400 at 4.0 constant and the highest was 4.2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=613127


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## NauthiX

Woohoo!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=934303


----------



## n00biE5200

i would like to reenter after selling my old processor and getting a new one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=934341


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NauthiX*


Woohoo!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=934303











Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *n00biE5200*


i would like to reenter after selling my old processor and getting a new one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=934341


Second entry submitted! Welcome again!


----------



## ShortySmalls

monday when i get my i7 860 in the mail, ill get my self a 1ghz overclock on it so i can make the club again


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


monday when i get my i7 860 in the mail, ill get my self a 1ghz overclock on it so i can make the club again










Ooo haha! I'd be happy to add you once again to the list!







Can't wait to see what you can get out of that chip.


----------



## linkin93




----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 










Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Dilyn

I'm only .6 Ghz away from going from 2.66 to 3.66. So badly wanna join!!!

I'll see if I can squeeze anything more out of this chip.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I'm only .6 Ghz away from going from 2.66 to 3.66. So badly wanna join!!!

I'll see if I can squeeze anything more out of this chip.

Worst case scenario you get a CPU block and try DICE for the first time.









I can try to help you with getting that 1GHz Overclock. What are your settings ATM?


----------



## thebest

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=940693

3.4GHz from 2.4GHz Stable

-Edit-


----------



## adizz

add me in







in sig


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thebest*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=940693

3.4GHz from 2.4GHz Stable

-Edit- 



Quote:



Originally Posted by *adizz*


add me in







in sig


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## thebest

thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Worst case scenario you get a CPU block and try DICE for the first time.









I can try to help you with getting that 1GHz Overclock. What are your settings ATM?


Mmmmm DICE









Here are My MIT Settings. I've tried to get to 3.8, but I can't get it stable on LinX or Orthos at 1.39 vcore, and I don't wanna go higher than that as the temps scrape 75C under LinX at 1.39.


----------



## nolonger

Well, the overclock doesn't have to be stable for you to join the list, so a suicide shot is fine. I bet you can get a 4GHz validation at 1.39V.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Well, the overclock doesn't have to be stable for you to join the list, so a suicide shot is fine. I bet you can get a 4GHz validation at 1.39V.


Good to know...


----------



## NauthiX

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=943149


----------



## cl04k3d

hi nolonger,
Please add me E7200 @ 4.53
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=925552


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NauthiX* 
Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=943149

Score is updated. Nice overclock, what are you getting on SuperPi runs?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
hi nolonger,
Please add me E7200 @ 4.53
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=925552

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!








Your motherboard overclocks pretty well, 533MHz FSB is nothing to make little of at all.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

[ISM]-BlueDragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=943193


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!








Your motherboard overclocks pretty well, 533MHz FSB is nothing to make little of at all.


Thanks dude, had I actually messed with the voltages more, I probably could of had a higher fsb...but then I thought, what's the point? lol
Since I got an i7 now, my Mobo, Chip, and Ram are just sitting around till I get the required Rep points to sell em.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


Thanks dude, had I actually messed with the voltages more, I probably could of had a higher fsb...but then I thought, what's the point? lol


What's the point of having a 4GHz i7 if you don't fold? Braggin rights!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


[ISM]-BlueDragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=943193










Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## cl04k3d

I need to find out how to fold, because I usually leave my computer on at night. Anyone help?
I got an i7 because I got a very good deal on one from a good guy on here!


----------



## SyncMaster753

q6700 @ 4GHz (with 8gb ram







)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=767123


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


I need to find out how to fold, because I usually leave my computer on at night. Anyone help?
I got an i7 because I got a very good deal on one from a good guy on here!


Happy to help setup another folder! Here's a guide on VMWare folding for your CPU. To fold on your GPU just download the GPU2 client from Stanford here.
If you have any questions take a quick look at the Folding @ Home Essential Threads and don't be afraid to ask questions on the [email protected] forum, we're there to help.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyncMaster753*


q6700 @ 4GHz (with 8gb ram







)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=767123


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


----------



## cl04k3d

Also, add me on my i7! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=943664

i7 920 @ 4.4GHz!

Thanks!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
Also, add me on my i7! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=943664

i7 920 @ 4.4GHz!

Thanks!

Added.


----------



## ShortySmalls

want to add my new i7 to the list. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=948607 thanks


----------



## JeevusCompact

Add me plz.
Default 3.4
OC 4.420MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=953219

Edit:
I am no longer over 1 ghz oc, I have swapped to a Q9550.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Default: 1.86
OC: 2.99
Benchmark
Validation


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls* 
want to add my new i7 to the list. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=948607 thanks


Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
Add me plz.
Default 3.4
OC 4.420MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=953219


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan* 
Default: 1.86
OC: 2.99
Benchmark
Validation









Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Thanks







.


----------



## Jura55ic

Default 2.4
OC 4ghz
Validation
voltage in rig sig


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jura55ic* 
Default 2.4
OC 4ghz
Validation
voltage in rig sig

Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Default: 2.67ghz
OC: 4.0ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=954722


----------



## Jura55ic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


How do I do that? do have to rename my computer?

Edit: nvm I see how ya do it.









Will do it Monday when I get back home on laptop at moment sat in Hotel.


----------



## ShortySmalls

160: ShortySmalls - Intel C2Q Q6600 2.4GHz @ 3650.23 MHz - 66.72% Increase

you can remove this one, theres already a better one higher up on the list from my Q6600.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*


Default: 2.67ghz
OC: 4.0ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=954722


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


160: ShortySmalls - Intel C2Q Q6600 2.4GHz @ 3650.23 MHz - 66.72% Increase

you can remove this one, theres already a better one higher up on the list from my Q6600.


Removed, sorry about that.


----------



## NoGuru

Update me please, not much but I am happy.
4.95 GHz


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Update me please, not much but I am happy.
4.95 GHz

Updated!


----------



## Arghness

AMD Athlon 64 x2 4400+

Name: Arghness

Stock: 2300mhz
OC: 3312mhz

30.555% increase

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=961086


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arghness* 
AMD Athlon 64 x2 4400+

Name: Arghness

Stock: 2300mhz
OC: 3312mhz

30.555% increase

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=961086

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## cl04k3d

nolonger hows it going man, i got another update for you if you don't mind updating me.









i7 920 @ 4.63 GHz at only 1.352v!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959256

This is as high as I dare take it on air, I know it can do more but my mobo and cooling are limiting me atm. I will update when I get my tax return and get way better stuff...I know my chip will hit 5ghz sooner or later xD


----------



## cdoublejj

1ghz oc club, I hate you guys. /sarcasm


----------



## flowtek

that destroyer will bring urs up to 4.0 - 4.2 suicide, just dont forget to take screenshot + cpuz validation









flo


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


nolonger hows it going man, i got another update for you if you don't mind updating me.









i7 920 @ 4.63 GHz at only 1.352v!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=959256

This is as high as I dare take it on air, I know it can do more but my mobo and cooling are limiting me atm. I will update when I get my tax return and get way better stuff...I know my chip will hit 5ghz sooner or later xD


Seems like you've got a golden chip there! Score is updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*


1ghz oc club, I hate you guys. /sarcasm


Don't hate us, get LN2 and join us! Lol.


----------



## Dilyn

Almost got 3.6 stable, but the memory is having issues








I'm so close... And now that I have my push pull and shroud going on, I should be able to get nice temps with it as well!


----------



## nolonger

Very nice! The DK is a pretty good heatsink and it should be able to withstand 3.6GHz no problem. Try loosening the timings on the memory.


----------



## wickedout

You can add me to the list. Thanks!


----------



## nolonger

Could you please submit a validation from CPU-Z under your OCN name? Trying to keep the list with only CPU-Z validations.


----------



## wickedout

Here you go! My bad!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wickedout* 
Here you go! My bad!



Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## JeevusCompact

You may remove me, I am no longer running over 1ghz with PD945, Swapped out to a Q9550.

Here is my original link.
http://www.overclock.net/general-pro...ml#post8194239

Thanks Again.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


You may remove me, I am no longer running over 1ghz with PD945, Swapped out to a Q9550.

Here is my original link.
http://www.overclock.net/general-pro...ml#post8194239

Thanks Again.


It's alright if you're not running the processor anymore, what counts is the achievement. If you want I could still remove you from the list.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
It's alright if you're not running the processor anymore, what counts is the achievement. If you want I could still remove you from the list.

you may keep it there, I don't mind







.


----------



## nolonger

Thought so.


----------



## Schoat333

Add another i5-750 to the club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=968367


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## steven937595

would a Q9550 (stock 2.83GHz) overclocked to 3.82GHz count lol?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=971095


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


would a Q9550 (stock 2.83GHz) overclocked to 3.82GHz count lol?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=971095


Nope, sorry! Gotta get those 5MHz!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*




















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schoat333*


Add another i5-750 to the club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=968367


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Typhoeus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975176


----------



## Typhoeus

update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979374


----------



## nolonger

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## JeevusCompact

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975300
CPU Clock4020.6 MHz (original: 2833 MHz, overclock: 42%)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=975300
CPU Clock4020.6 MHz (original: 2833 MHz, overclock: 42%)


Welcome back to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## JeevusCompact

TY Sir.


----------



## Bartmasta

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=920739

4295.74 MHz [Stock - 2800 MHz] 65.18% overclock


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=920739

4295.74 MHz [Stock - 2800 MHz] 65.18% overclock

Could you resubmit the validation? Big red X...


----------



## cl04k3d

Update, not much extra but its probably the most ill ever get.

i9 920 @ 4.72
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980126

Take it easy nolonger


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


Update, not much extra but its probably the most ill ever get.

i9 920 @ 4.72
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=980126

Take it easy nolonger










Updated! What were you using to cool that??


----------



## cl04k3d

I use air cooling, I got it running at 4.51 24/7 now.


----------



## nolonger

That's insane! You gotta get it under DICE!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

e6600 stock [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=233587

Q6600 stock [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=376275

Pentium D 945 stock [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=144989


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


e6600 stock [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=233587

Q6600 stock [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=376275

Pentium D 945 stock [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=144989


Sorry, the Pentium D is not eligible. The E6600 was not validated so I couldn't add it to the list.

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Bartmasta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Could you resubmit the validation? Big red X...

it always happens for AMD cpus

it's not like I faked it or anything man, I'm not even sure if that's possible

but when you validate phenom IIs at high clocks they will always get this problem.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
That's insane! You gotta get it under DICE!

I wouldn't know where to begin to do something like that...I'd have to read up how it's done and how much it costs.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


it always happens for AMD cpus

it's not like I faked it or anything man, I'm not even sure if that's possible

but when you validate phenom IIs at high clocks they will always get this problem.


That was supposedly fixed on the newest CPU-Z.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl04k3d*


I wouldn't know where to begin to do something like that...I'd have to read up how it's done and how much it costs.


Start here! Should cost about U$100 for the pot, U$10 for insulation and U$30 for enough DICE I'm guessing. Only thing you can't reuse is the DICE.


----------



## NoGuru

Update on my P4 651 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=981909


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Sorry, the Pentium D is not eligible. The E6600 was not validated so I couldn't add it to the list.

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!










Ya i didnt even pay attention to the pd starting clock my bad i have another e6600 one didnt even notice the color of it at the top.

e6600 [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=243867


----------



## Capwn

I got this the other night just playing around with some settings. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979768


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Update on my P4 651 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=981909


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Ya i didnt even pay attention to the pd starting clock my bad i have another e6600 one didnt even notice the color of it at the top.

e6600 [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=243867

Updated both.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
I got this the other night just playing around with some settings.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979768

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## wheth4400

Add me please I7 860 2.8 stck OC'D to 4.0GHZ 
Validation Link
Stability Proof


----------



## Bartmasta

I have tried the newest CPU-z versions and it didn't work

can you just add me


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


Add me please I7 860 2.8 stck OC'D to 4.0GHZ 
Validation Link
Stability Proof










Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bartmasta*


I have tried the newest CPU-z versions and it didn't work

can you just add me


Eh, I figure your HWBot scores can't be lying. Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## TedKelly

...


----------



## nolonger

Sure, post the validation you would like added, when you have a sec.


----------



## Bartmasta

here's another one

stock 2.4 GHz

OC 3422 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=580569


----------



## cl04k3d

You should start to form a 2GHz Overclock club because 1GHz is wicked easy now.


----------



## Bartmasta

you would need more than air/water for 2ghz


----------



## Nburnes

I'd like to be in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=984205

Ram speed sucks though.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nburnes*


I'd like to be in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=984205

Ram speed sucks though.


Could you resend the validation under your OCN name please?


----------



## Daney

Does the overclock need to be stable or is a validation just fine?


----------



## nolonger

Just a validation is fine.


----------



## Bartmasta

thanks for adding my p4 submission


----------



## dog5566

can you pop me on your list too









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=987889


----------



## Capwn

What the hey . Throw me on there as well . Thx








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979768

Stock @ 3.2


----------



## S.M.

In my sig.

2.0->3.5


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S.M.*


In my sig.

2.0->3.5


How did you get that to 3.5? I have mine running at 3.2 and it gets toasty ..... granted I just have a Zalman 9500 on it and not a Xig


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dog5566* 
can you pop me on your list too









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=987889


Quote:


Originally Posted by *S.M.* 
In my sig.

2.0->3.5

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
What the hey . Throw me on there as well . Thx








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=979768

Stock @ 3.2

You're already on the list!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
How did you get that to 3.5? I have mine running at 3.2 and it gets toasty ..... granted I just have a Zalman 9500 on it and not a Xig

I'd expect the Xiggy to be much better at cooling than the Zalman 9500 (although I could be wrong). But then, those Pentiums are real toasters.


----------



## cl04k3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bartmasta* 
you would need more than air/water for 2ghz

What does that matter? Anyways, I got mine past 2ghz mark on air


----------



## S.M.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


How did you get that to 3.5? I have mine running at 3.2 and it gets toasty ..... granted I just have a Zalman 9500 on it and not a Xig


It never gets above 46c with my xig and OCZ freeze...

My secret is I'm running 1.6v LOL. C1E idle declock is still enabled, though!


----------



## nolonger

186W!!







Wonder how long it would last!


----------



## S.M.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


186W!!







Wonder how long it would last!










I've had it at 320x10 in the summers at 1.44.

But otherwise it's lasted two years.


----------



## nolonger

Warrior chip! Lol


----------



## Schoat333

update

i5-750


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schoat333*


update

i5-750


Score is updated! Nice overclock, that thing must be flying!


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Score is updated! Nice overclock, that thing must be flying!

A little faster. This will likely be the max since I'm on AIR.

i5-750 @ 4.72GHz


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Didn't realize we had a +1GHz club too, here's what I put in 4GHz:

Q9550 E0
471x8.5
4003MHz
1.208V (post Vdroop)

*VALIDATION:*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991233


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schoat333*


A little faster. This will likely be the max since I'm on AIR.

i5-750 @ 4.72GHz


Very nice! I would never use those voltages on a 45nm processor though, too scared!









Score updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Didn't realize we had a +1GHz club too, here's what I put in 4GHz:

Q9550 E0
471x8.5
4003MHz
1.208V (post Vdroop)

*VALIDATION:*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991233











Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## sno.lcn

Here's mine. P4 631 @ 7520MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=461789


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sno.lcn*


Here's mine. P4 631 @ 7520MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=461789


Welcome to #1, sir! Welcome to the top of the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Dilyn

Update me por favor


----------



## ShortySmalls

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=988857 update me plz


----------



## Keyreaper

Hello







I have Phenom X3 8750 Black Edition 2.4Ghz overclocked to 3.4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1003993


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Update me por favor












Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=988857 update me plz


Scores are updated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Keyreaper*


Hello







I have Phenom X3 8750 Black Edition 2.4Ghz overclocked to 3.4Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1003993


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## sodaholic134

Got a new score to throw in there.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1004355


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sodaholic134*


Got a new score to throw in there.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1004355


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## TedKelly

(see below)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TedKelly*


Hey, what's up. Gonna letta brotha in?




Sorry mate, has to be over 1GHz overclock, you'd need 3.6GHz to join.


----------



## TedKelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Sorry mate, has to be over 1GHz overclock, you'd need 3.6GHz to join.



Oh god, I feel stupid now. I had another validation before I tested for stability, I'll start over...


----------



## TedKelly

OK, here ya go... sorry


----------



## TedKelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Sure, post the validation you would like added, when you have a sec.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TedKelly*


OK, here ya go... sorry




Could you resubmit the validation under your OCN name please?


----------



## webguru1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nburnes*


I'd like to be in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=984205

Ram speed sucks though.


Does it still work... you know made by AMD ??


----------



## ROM3000

Hey guys. Here's my modest overclock.


----------



## nolonger

Sorry mate, need another 50MHz to be added!


----------



## ROM3000

Done!


----------



## nolonger

Now I'm going to need that validation to be sent under your OCN name. Sorry, should have told you before.


----------



## ROM3000

Sure thing. Here you go. Sorry about that.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
Sure thing. Here you go. Sorry about that.



Thanks for putting up with my crazy!

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Jura55ic

finally got around to posting it


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jura55ic* 


finally got around to posting it

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Zzyzx

Wanted to update my OC as I switched to an i7 from my Q9550:


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zzyzx*


Wanted to update my OC as I switched to an i7 from my Q9550:



Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Dragonx2x

1016220


----------



## Saaz

Very soon i will join this club


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragonx2x*


1016220


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saaz*


Very soon i will join this club


Waiting on your submission!


----------



## Silent_Hill

I do believe I qualify for this very nice club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=767876


----------



## jthb3

Guess I'll join here..

E5200 @ 3.75(missing pic sorry).

Here is my CPU-z for 3.6ghz overclock


















From E5200 @ 2.5ghz stock


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silent_Hill* 
I do believe I qualify for this very nice club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=767876

Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jthb3* 
Guess I'll join here..

E5200 @ 3.75(missing pic sorry).

Here is my CPU-z for 3.6ghz overclock


















From E5200 @ 2.5ghz stock

Sorry, I need a validation under your OCN name mate. It's pretty quick and painless!


----------



## Saaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Waiting on your submission!


The wait is over. Im here now http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1016638


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saaz*


The wait is over. Im here now http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1016638


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Saaz

Am i gonna be added on the list? Can i use that 1Ghz overclock signature?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saaz*


Am i gonna be added on the list? Can i use that 1Ghz overclock signature?


You are on the list..









Try refreshing the page.


----------



## Saaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


You are on the list..









Try refreshing the page.


Yes im on the list. Thanks


----------



## jthb3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*

Sorry, I need a validation under your OCN name mate. It's pretty quick and painless!










Here









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1016934


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jthb3* 
Here









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1016934

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Dragonx2x

Here is the correct cpu-z validation number - 1017273


----------



## corx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1019184
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9160/1ghz.png

add me!


----------



## Keyreaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Scores are updated.
Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!










Thanks Mate


----------



## linkin93

just added 80mhz to my overclock







that should pust me up to over a 36% overclock


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonx2x* 
Here is the correct cpu-z validation number - 1017273

Score is updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corx* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1019184
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/9160/1ghz.png

add me!









Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keyreaper* 
Thanks Mate









Sure thing, come back with more!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 









just added 80mhz to my overclock







that should pust me up to over a 36% overclock

Score is updated, you're at 38%!


----------



## ShortySmalls

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1029713 abit more outa my i7 860. need my old score updated.


----------



## gtsteviiee

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1029731 Heh, 3 hours into p95 now.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1029713 abit more outa my i7 860. need my old score updated.


Updated! Very nice overclock!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1029731 Heh, 3 hours into p95 now.


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Nburnes

Back. Now with a validation with my username, and also another 100mhz tacked on.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1032113 up from 2.2Ghz


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Your Head Asplode

My CPU still has plenty of headroom, but a combination of an old mobo and RAM that can't do more than 900Mhz is holding it back. Unfortunately, I don't have any upgrade funds or plans to do much more with this rig.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nburnes* 
Back. Now with a validation with my username, and also another 100mhz tacked on.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1032113 up from 2.2Ghz










Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo* 
Your Head Asplode

My CPU still has plenty of headroom, but a combination of an old mobo and RAM that can't do more than 900Mhz is holding it back. Unfortunately, I don't have any upgrade funds or plans to do much more with this rig.

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock club!








That's too bad, having a bottleneck like that must suck so bad!


----------



## Typhoeus

Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1031900


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Typhoeus* 
Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1031900

Updated!
Was that done under air?!


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Updated!
Was that done under air?!


Coolermaster Hyper TX3, 15$ shipped =P. My ambient temps were -2c tho lol.


----------



## nolonger

Garage overclocking ftw! Lol.
Nice deal on the Hyper TX3, by the way.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*


Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1031900


Very nice OC!

Was that a stable oc, or just for fun?

Im going to try for 5GHz soon. Just need to find the time to play with bois settings.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schoat333*


Very nice OC!

Was that a stable oc, or just for fun?

Im going to try for 5GHz soon. Just need to find the time to play with bois settings.


it was stable enough for some wPrime sPi1m and geekbench runs, temps weren't good enough for me to really test stability tho.


----------



## nolonger

That chip should shine under water.


----------



## blatsha92

link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991128

47%


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blatsha92* 
link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=991128

46%










Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!








What temps are you getting? Volts seem kinda high.


----------



## blatsha92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!








What temps are you getting? Volts seem kinda high.

ehh never really got a chance to stress test it (sort of a suicide shot, may be able to get higher if i tried for a suicide run), its not stable, the highest i can get stable is my current 3.51GHz on 1.4750 where i get about 30c idle and up to 45-50c in 50 Linx tests


----------



## nolonger

Ah, those seem like bearable temps. Guess those 300MHz won't give you much performance anyway, 3.5GHz on a quad is already pretty amazing.


----------



## blatsha92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Ah, those seem like bearable temps. Guess those 300MHz won't give you much performance anyway, 3.5GHz on a quad is already pretty amazing.


yea i'm not too worried about it, i'm thinking about giving 4.0 one more shot, i've gotten close but could never get into the OS at that, with a lot of tweaking i might be able to get it for a quick validation


----------



## nolonger

Yea, same thing I've been trying for. Gave it 2-3 tries and then gave up. I gotta learn how to tweak my system better.


----------



## H-man

I'm Shooting for 4.1 Ghz, I'll post when I have time.


----------



## NoGuru

Here's a new chip I got 5.06 GHz on air


----------



## SgtHop

Now that's more like it. Go for 5.5.


----------



## Dragonx2x

Id : 1042309


----------



## murderbymodem

http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...rclocking.html

You can add me to the club, and maybe help me get higher


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragonx2x*


Id : 1042309


Updated!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...rclocking.html

You can add me to the club, and maybe help me get higher










Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









First thing I'd say is remove the mismatched pair of RAM. Second, you could try loosening timings on those. What's the voltage on them? At 487MHz they could very well be the bottleneck. What is your NB Voltage set to?


----------



## Typhoeus

Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1046433


----------



## aroc91

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1046451


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*


Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1046433


Updated!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1046451


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


----------



## Dragonx2x

ID : 1048521

Im getting close to the 5.0 gHZ mark.


----------



## CULLEN

Add me!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1048529

Memory has not been fine tuned, only stable for about 6-7hrs Prime. 1 volt bump might do the charm!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonx2x* 
ID : 1048521

Im getting close to the 5.0 gHZ mark.

Updated!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CULLEN* 
Add me!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1048529

Memory has not been fine tuned, only stable for about 6-7hrs Prime. 1 volt bump might do the charm!

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









From my experience it's always 2 volt bumps, because my motherboard likes to play mind games.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1049022


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1049022


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Hi, Add me please.
Pentium 4 HT 630 3.0Ghz @ *4.00Ghz* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1038564
E7500 2.93Ghz @ *4.10Ghz* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1049305


----------



## The Spectator

Hi, can you add me please?

2.66Ghz Core i5-750 @ 4.0Ghz, 24/7 stable OC. Running a little hot under load (~78C), but a better cooler should sort that out!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1051441

Thanks!


----------



## Brooks4282

submission

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1056705


----------



## Enfluenza

uh how am i suppost to OC 300mhz more? i cant do it!
i'll work on it..


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Hehehe

I have a 2GHz overclock... does that get my e-peen any bigger?

Validation for my E5200 @ 4.512GHz here.

And it wasn't even a suicide run.


----------



## greggtr316

i5-750 @ 4.01ghz (for now)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1056356


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk-nVidia*


Hi, Add me please.
Pentium 4 HT 630 3.0Ghz @ *4.00Ghz* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1038564
E7500 2.93Ghz @ *4.10Ghz* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1049305


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Spectator*


Hi, can you add me please?

2.66Ghz Core i5-750 @ 4.0Ghz, 24/7 stable OC. Running a little hot under load (~78C), but a better cooler should sort that out!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1051441

Thanks!


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!








A better cooler will help for sure. Are you running push-pull?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brooks4282*


submission

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1056705


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


uh how am i suppost to OC 300mhz more? i cant do it! 
i'll work on it..


You can do it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Hehehe

I have a 2GHz overclock... does that get my e-peen any bigger?

Validation for my E5200 @ 4.512GHz here.

And it wasn't even a suicide run.


You, sir, have a huge e-peen! Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *greggtr316*


i5-750 @ 4.01ghz (for now)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1056356


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!







Can't wait to see how high you can take that chip.


----------



## The Spectator

Cheers nolonger, once the 1156 bracket arrives for my Xiggy Thor's Hammer I'm probably going to hook it up as push/pull. I'll try both configurations and decide whether the extra noise is worth it!

But yeah, the Domino ALC needs to go.

Not sure what to do with the orientation though, a few people I've seen with Silverstone FT-01s tend to have the CPU cooler taking in air from the intake fan at the top and blowing it downwards, but I'm not sure what that would do to my already hot 4870...


----------



## nolonger

Exhaust out the top would be best IMO. Post results with the Xiggy!


----------



## xserpint

Ignore this post then.


----------



## SgtHop

I do believe it has to be validated with your OCN name. They may take a computer name, but I mean, it's the second line of the first post.


----------



## razr7

finally reached this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1079064


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr7*


finally reached this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1079064


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## NoGuru

Here is a new CPU for me. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1083318


----------



## SamuelL421

Add me please!
Finally got around to OC'ing my i7







- 4ghz


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Here is a new CPU for me. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1083318

Added your score. Nice job on that Q9550!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamuelL421* 
Add me please!
Finally got around to OC'ing my i7







- 4ghz

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## CL3P20

couple for me...

E8400 @ 5.44ghz/605fsb: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1032235

Celeron 478skt 2.4ghz @ 3.65ghz: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/930765_cl3p20_cpu_z_celeron_s478_2.4ghz_3687_mhz


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
couple for me...

E8400 @ 5.44ghz/605fsb: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1032235

Celeron 478skt 2.4ghz @ 3.65ghz: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/930765_cl3p20_cpu_z_celeron_s478_2.4ghz_3687_mhz

Added those scores. That's an amazing FSB you got on the E8400, wow!


----------



## Riks

1ghz Q6600 @ 3.431

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1091335


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riks*









1ghz Q6600 @ 3.431

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1091335


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


----------



## Salami991

Pretty much 4GHz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1091637


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salami991*


Pretty much 4GHz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1091637


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## CL3P20

more for me..

e7400 @ 4.5ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467434

E2160 @ 3.02ghz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=324243

E6320 @ 3.01ghz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=322940

..have more but no CPU-Z validations for them..only benchies


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
more for me..

e7400 @ 4.5ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467434

E2160 @ 3.02ghz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=324243

E6320 @ 3.01ghz
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=322940

..have more but no CPU-Z validations for them..only benchies









If you have screenshots with the CPU-Z screen open, I can still add those other CPUs. Added those scores!


----------



## Riks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?

np

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1097346

(voltage has been changed cuz it wasn't stable)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riks*


np

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1097346

(voltage has been changed cuz it wasn't stable)


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## The Spectator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Exhaust out the top would be best IMO. Post results with the Xiggy!


Well I did a bit of research on the matter and have decided to go with the north/south configuration for the heatsink, keeping the top fan as an intake. Still need to see what it does for my graphics card, but i removed an HDD cage to make sure it gets better airflow from the front fan.

Anyway, I have no idea why I even bothered with the Domino ALC, just fitted the Xig Thor's Hammer and for starters it's a hell of a lot quieter, and it's idling 10 degrees cooler than the Domino! At this rate, I'll be able to add another fan and go push/pull without much increase in noise!


----------



## nolonger

Results sound pretty amazing, I had no idea the Xiggy was that good.


----------



## The Spectator

or that the domino was that bad!


----------



## money11465

i3 530: 4.12GHZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=993817


----------



## Bima Sylirian

I believe I have one in my sig.








I'll submit the Pentium validation later.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *money11465* 
i3 530: 4.12GHZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=993817

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian* 
I believe I have one in my sig.








I'll submit the Pentium validation later.

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club! I added your Pentium D to the club as well since it was eligible.


----------



## Prise

Hi there,

555 to 4.2 - just barely over 1Gig.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1118318


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prise* 
Hi there,

555 to 4.2 - just barely over 1Gig.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1118318

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Q9650 E0 4,05Ghz


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!*









Q9650 E0 4,05Ghz












Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## tkv55

hello e2140,1.6ghz overclocked to 3.2,ghz stock cooling ga p35 dsl-3stable for weeks have not shut it of yet runs 24/7


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tkv55*


hello e2140,1.6ghz overclocked to 3.2,ghz stock cooling ga p35 dsl-3stable for weeks have not shut it of yet runs 24/7










I'd love to know the settings you used for this since (after you post cpuz confirmation so you're added)


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tkv55* 
hello e2140,1.6ghz overclocked to 3.2,ghz stock cooling ga p35 dsl-3stable for weeks have not shut it of yet runs 24/7









Need a CPU-Z validation to be added!









I just recently got the requirement to join the club on my Core i5.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

does it count if i go further than 1GHz? i went up about 1.3GHz - validation in my sig

PM me


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*


does it count if i go further than 1GHz? i went up about 1.3GHz - validation in my sig

PM me


Over 1GHz counts. I'm going to need you to validate under your OCN name, please.


----------



## Jeffaruni

My Pentium E6300

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1118901

4.41 GHz from 2.8 Stock


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeffaruni*


My Pentium E6300

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1118901

4.41 GHz from 2.8 Stock


Are you enjoying that E6300? They're awesome overclockers! You should try for some HWBot.org points, I bet you could rack some up for team Overclock.net

Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## NoGuru

Since where talking about E6300's here you go http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1135765


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Since where talking about E6300's here you go http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1135765

Where do you get so many CPU's?









Added your impressive score, as always! Keep 'em coming, NoGuru!!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Where do you get so many CPU's?









Added your impressive score, as always! Keep 'em coming, NoGuru!!


I have a CPU tree outside.
I just pick them up here and there, look for good deals, OC them and sell them.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have a CPU tree outside.
I just pick them up here and there, look for good deals, OC them and sell them.


I'm trying to grow one myself, but the cost of a dewar, LN2, a pot and one or two CPU's makes it hard to get the seed going.

Do you usually make or loose money on these CPU's?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I'm trying to grow one myself, but the cost of a dewar, LN2, a pot and one or two CPU's makes it hard to get the seed going.

Do you usually make or loose money on these CPU's?

It depends on how well it overclocks. If it is just an average chip, I'll just sell it for what I paid for it. If it is a great overclocker, I may give it a little bump to the price, but I try and stay fair.


----------



## johnny13oi

I have my Intel Celeron E3200 Wolfdale normally at stock 2.4Ghz running at 3.6Ghz.

50% overclock (1.2Ghz)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1140524


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It depends on how well it overclocks. If it is just an average chip, I'll just sell it for what I paid for it. If it is a great overclocker, I may give it a little bump to the price, but I try and stay fair.


Ah very nice! So that's how you got your Q9550 (damn, that thing's a beast!)? Do you usually sell on OCN or eBay or what? I gotta sell my Core i5 locally and wanted some tips on how I can make the ad attractive, it's an alright clocker.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny13oi*


I have my Intel Celeron E3200 Wolfdale normally at stock 2.4Ghz running at 3.6Ghz.

50% overclock (1.2Ghz)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1140524


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## DaRookie

I'd like to join

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1140693


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaRookie*


I'd like to join

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1140693


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


----------



## DaRookie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


Here ya go http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1140693


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaRookie*


Here ya go http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1140693


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1145269
3.2 to 4.2!!

VW


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

I've got an e5300 oc'd to 4.03 with just an aftermarket cooler...

edit:
I'll show my proof in a bit. I gotta get into windows. This, of course, is a stable clock and what I use right now. I prolly could even go higher. It seemed to be a golden chip, cause I only touched the voltage once, got to 40 without modding the voltage, but it was slightly unstable.


----------



## onnetz

2.8 to 4.2 on a pentium dual core E6300
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1131553


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Over 1GHz counts. I'm going to need you to validate under your OCN name, please.


durrr... im slow... how do i do that?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*


durrr... im slow... how do i do that?


In the validation tab of CPU-Z you can change your PC name to your OCN name


----------



## Dream Desire

i7 975 3.33ghz - 5.13ghz - 65% overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1128392


----------



## AyeYo

Can I join?

2.93ghz to 4.30ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1166638

47% increase, if I calculated it right...


----------



## alffjeld

hi
i have my q9650 @4005 now
validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1167676

alfi


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
In the validation tab of CPU-Z you can change your PC name to your OCN name









ok done.. revalidated my CPU @ 4.1GHz... i had to bump up the bus speed a bit with Turbo V evo


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Also had to re-validate so it shows my OCN name: 3.2-4.213 (31.656% increase according to my math)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1178912


----------



## Nemesis_2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha* 







what's hard about a 1GHz OC?









24/7 OC...

Whats hard about not trolling? Nothing if you have brains and respect for peoples overclock.


----------



## NoGuru

Here is my latest chip Nolonger, and thanks again for all you hard work. +rep bud.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177596


----------



## murderbymodem

I love this club. I love looking at the OP, there are some CRAZY overclocks towards the top of that list. I need to get around to working on getting my E6300 further up the list. I never feel like swapping it out with my Q6600 to do some OCing


----------



## jj775

I would like to join the club


----------



## Sethy666

Can I play too?

Validation in sig. Currently running 3.8 Ghz 24/7.


----------



## radaja

may i join please.

*my intel i3-530*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1070506

*[email protected] DDR3-2024 10-11-10-24 1t [email protected]*
*SuperPi 1m and cachemem*









*my intel i7-920*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1155708

*[email protected] w/1.37v w/HT on DDR3-1720 8-8-8-21 1t*
*LinX 20 runs completed-Vista x64*









*Prime95 Blend 2hrs stopped-XP x86*









*i7-920 at [email protected]*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1179334

*[email protected] Prime 10m*









* * * * * * * *


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jj775*


I would like to join the club










Could you please submit a CPU-Z validation? I don't want to link to pictures as proof anymore since they can be moved. Thank you!

Thread is up to date. I apologize for not updating it earlier.

Welcome to all the new members!

A huge thank you to everyone who's keeping this club alive and with a constant stream of new members. A 1GHz Overclock isn't all that hard nowadays, but it's an important mark every overclocker should achieve.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Hey! did ya get my post? how come im not int he list? i revalidated wit my name


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker* 
Hey! did ya get my post? how come im not int he list? i revalidated wit my name

You are on the list.









Or did you want to be on another processor besides the Core i7 860?


----------



## Deluded

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1190125

Was able to boot in windows at 5Ghz, but was unstable. I'll try again later.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deluded*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1190125

Was able to boot in windows at 5Ghz, but was unstable. I'll try again later.


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









I assume this wasn't on air?


----------



## Deluded

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









I assume this wasn't on air?


This was on air.









Hyper 212+.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## nolonger

Oh wow! I'm impressed!
You should try that CPU under DICE!


----------



## Deluded

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Oh wow! I'm impressed!
You should try that CPU under DICE!









Not yet.









Got too many things going on at the moment... Might try it next semester when I have more time.

Either way, you can expect me to try again, to get a validation at 5Ghz.


----------



## nolonger

Keep us updated! I'm not the P55 wiz, but I have some knowledge and I might be able to help you with stability problems.


----------



## 8800GT

please add me...not a great oc but my cheap mobo is limiting me rofl
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1194632


----------



## guinaom1

*CPU-Z validation : *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1154566


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8800GT*


please add me...not a great oc but my cheap mobo is limiting me rofl
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1194632


Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!









That's the same overclock I stationed at for my E5200 (now my brother's). The only thing is I needed 1.36V since this is an M0.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guinaom1*


*CPU-Z validation : *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1154566


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


----------



## DraganUS

I totally posted my OC on first page and he forgot to add me to the list


----------



## 8800GT

ah. yes well it seems my overclock is limited at 300fsb exactly. adding .15 voltage doesnt even let me do 1 more fsb. im guessing its a mobo limit, im using a g41-m7 biostar i bought on sale for 19$.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8800GT*


ah. yes well it seems my overclock is limited at 300fsb exactly. adding .15 voltage doesnt even let me do 1 more fsb. im guessing its a mobo limit, im using a g41-m7 biostar i bought on sale for 19$.


Yea it is your mobo. I was able to push my e5200 to 346 FSB with UD3P.


----------



## 8800GT

gigabytes are personally my favourites, unfortunately after buying 4 4890's, the well had run dry







the e5200 was only 31$ also on sale.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

please add me, i would like to be the part of this club :] The cpu-z validation is in my sig :]


----------



## bluebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*


please add me, i would like to be the part of this club :] The cpu-z validation is in my sig :]


not a bad OC. what batch is your proc??
i only need 1.288 for 4200MHz. my batch is in my siggy
im just curious


----------



## TheOcelot

Check the 4 GHz one in sig


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluebunny*


not a bad OC. what batch is your proc??
i only need 1.288 for 4200MHz. my batch is in my siggy
im just curious

















my batch is 3951A723, and wow, u have a nice batch right there ;] i guess my batch is average for the 930's. i can hit 4 ghz w/ 1.248 V but i just like seeing the big number ROFLMAO


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
please add me, i would like to be the part of this club :] The cpu-z validation is in my sig :]

Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheOcelot* 
Check the 4 GHz one in sig









Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
You are on the list.









Or did you want to be on another processor besides the Core i7 860?

oh srry didnt see it


----------



## manooti

[email protected] 3.430Ghz


----------



## Dilyn

I would like to update my score.

Changed the FSB and multi, got it stable, RAM is OCed... It's awesome


----------



## anon-nick

e4400 2ghz ---> 3ghz










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1210260


----------



## epmatsw

Got mine!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1215443


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*






Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*


oh srry didnt see it











Quote:



Originally Posted by *manooti*


[email protected] 3.430Ghz













Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I would like to update my score.

Changed the FSB and multi, got it stable, RAM is OCed... It's awesome











Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


e4400 2ghz ---> 3ghz










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1210260



Welcome to the new members of the 1GHz Overclock Club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *epmatsw*


Got mine!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1215443


Could you please resubmit the validation under your OCN name?


----------



## flipd

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1216212

I finally hit it after negotiating with my temperatures for quite some time.


----------



## Dsrt

Finally









Validator Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1216686


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Nice!!!!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1216212

I finally hit it after negotiating with my temperatures for quite some time.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dsrt*


Finally









Validator Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1216686




Welcome to the 1GHz Overclock Club!


----------



## aravi_992

my 1ghz overclock on q9550








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1209522


----------



## SimpleTech

Parents' PC:


----------



## jacobthellamer

All it took was a little bit of water


----------



## redhat_ownage

3.2-->4.3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1130926
and 3.2-->5.1 that dont count cuz im ******ed and forgot to get a dump


----------



## Redhead

Oh hai!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=976423

Good enough?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aravi_992*


my 1ghz overclock on q9550








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1209522


Even though that's incredibly close to 1GHz, it's not 1GHz, can't add ya, sorry!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Parents' PC:













Welcome to the club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


All it took was a little bit of water





















Submission has to be under your OCN name, sorry mate!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


3.2-->4.3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1130926
and 3.2-->5.1 that dont count cuz im ******ed and forgot to get a dump


















Hehe, that's why the first thing I do when overclocking is save a validation file of every higher clock achieved.

Welcome!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redhead*


Oh hai!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=976423

Good enough?










Looks perfect! Welcome!


----------



## xd_1771

Eh, just for the heck of it, count me in








2.8 -> 4.06


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


Eh, just for the heck of it, count me in








2.8 -> 4.06


Added! Welcome!









How do you like that 1055T? I have a friend considering an upgrade to that from a 965.


----------



## NoGuru

Hey Nolonger how yo doing brother? Here is my first 100% OC http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1231940


----------



## radaja

heres my i7-870 that im selling at 4.5GHz HT on
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1226142


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hey Nolonger how yo doing brother? Here is my first 100% OC http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1231940


Doing great, just picked up my CPU pot!









Welcome to the top 10!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


heres my i7-870 that im selling at 4.5GHz HT on
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1226142


Welcome to the club!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Doing great, just picked up my CPU pot!









Welcome to the top 10!


Thanks! My pot comes in tomorrow







.


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


may i join please.

*my intel i3-530*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1070506

*[email protected] DDR3-2024 10-11-10-24 1t [email protected]*
*SuperPi 1m and cachemem*









*my intel i7-920*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1155708

*[email protected] w/1.37v w/HT on DDR3-1720 8-8-8-21 1t*
*LinX 20 runs completed-Vista x64*









*Prime95 Blend 2hrs stopped-XP x86*









*i7-920 at [email protected]*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1179334

*[email protected] Prime 10m*









* * * * * * * *



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Doing great, just picked up my CPU pot!









Welcome to the top 10!

Welcome to the club!










*nolonger*,thanks for the warm welcome but wasnt i already a member?


----------



## nolonger

Hehe I knew the name sounded familiar.









My apologies!


----------



## jacobthellamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Submission has to be under your OCN name, sorry mate!


Better?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


Better?





















Yup! Welcome!


----------



## subliminally incorrect

123


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Hehe I knew the name sounded familiar.









My apologies!


no problem,quick question is it only one per person?
just wondering why my i3-530 and i7-920 isnt on the first page.
or maybe im missing it?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


no problem,quick question is it only one per person?
just wondering why my i3-530 and i7-920 isnt on the first page.
or maybe im missing it?


Nope, I have like 8 or 10 entries.
It may just be hard to find. Try and calculate the percentage and you will most likely see them.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
no problem,quick question is it only one per person?
just wondering why my i3-530 and i7-920 isnt on the first page.
or maybe im missing it?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Nope, I have like 8 or 10 entries.
It may just be hard to find. Try and calculate the percentage and you will most likely see them.

He's right, I can't see it either. I must've forgotten to edit my text file with all the entries when I got my computer back. Later today I'll figure that out. Thanks for pointing that to me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *subliminally incorrect* 
123

Could you please resubmit the validation in your sig under your OCN name?


----------



## radaja

thanks,i went over it like three times but there are so many 
at one point i even lost the 870 submission,and thats when 
i decided to ask.so many to go through


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


thanks,i went over it like three times but there are so many 
at one point i even lost the 870 submission,and thats when 
i decided to ask.so many to go through










I use ctrl+f to search the names. Should be fixed now.


----------



## radaja

*nolonger*,thanks for the awesome tip.worked like a charm,all the radaja's were highlighted.


----------



## pieisgood2

add me. overclocked a q9300 from 2.50ghz to 3.56ghz


----------



## boyka

add me .validation down there.


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Hehe, that's why the first thing I do when overclocking is save a validation file of every higher clock achieved.

Welcome!










first time on dice i got antsy...
and umm ive been in the 1ghz oc club for a few years
ive already got 2 other entries


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


*nolonger*,thanks for the awesome tip.worked like a charm,all the radaja's were highlighted.


Hehe









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pieisgood2*


add me. overclocked a q9300 from 2.50ghz to 3.56ghz



Quote:



Originally Posted by *boyka*


add me .validation down there.










Welcome to the club!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


first time on dice i got antsy...
and umm ive been in the 1ghz oc club for a few years
ive already got 2 other entries










I seem to be welcoming established members a lot lately.


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

can i join? 44% oc here. when im plain' games, i use this oc, when im browsin and listenin to music and shi, im usin 3.6 ghz with no extra voltage. heres the validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1224389


----------



## radaja

got another one to add nolonger

*i7-980x*
*[email protected] w/1.37v w/HT on DDR3-1720 8-8-8-24 1t*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248206

*Prime95 Blend 1hr 19m running*









*Prime95 Blend 1hr 19m stop*


----------



## Havokr505

Hi could I have these 2 added to the list please?

My Old AMD Phenom II 920...Found the Pic on My USB...
http://img35.imageshack.us/i/ocrecord.png/

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1210477

My AMD Opteron 165 is to come....


----------



## NoGuru

Almost for got this one. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1246548
That is on air, but she will be getting DICE in a couple weeks.

And a big thanks for maintaining the thread nolonger!


----------



## boyka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Almost for got this one. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1246548
That is on air, but she will be getting DICE in a couple weeks.

And a big thanks for maintaining the thread nolonger!


1.68v Lol . thats free kill cpu


----------



## boyka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Cheetah*


can i join? 44% oc here. when im plain' games, i use this oc, when im browsin and listenin to music and shi, im usin 3.6 ghz with no extra voltage. heres the validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1224389


you restart pc just for change OC? to play games? lol


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Cheetah* 
can i join? 44% oc here. when im plain' games, i use this oc, when im browsin and listenin to music and shi, im usin 3.6 ghz with no extra voltage. heres the validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1224389

Added to the list!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *radaja* 
got another one to add nolonger

*i7-980x*
*[email protected] w/1.37v w/HT on DDR3-1720 8-8-8-24 1t*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248206

*Prime95 Blend 1hr 19m running*









*Prime95 Blend 1hr 19m stop*









Added! Nice processor!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Havokr505* 
Hi could I have these 2 added to the list please?

My Old AMD Phenom II 920...Found the Pic on My USB...
http://img35.imageshack.us/i/ocrecord.png/

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1210477

My AMD Opteron 165 is to come....

Only added the second since the first validation isn't under your OCN name. Welcome!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Almost for got this one. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1246548
That is on air, but she will be getting DICE in a couple weeks.

And a big thanks for maintaining the thread nolonger!

Nice processor! Your DICE sessions promise to be awesome! Can't wait!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boyka* 
1.68v Lol . thats free kill cpu

Nah, I've put 1.7V on a 32nm processor: they're more resilient than you think.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boyka* 
you restart pc just for change OC? to play games? lol









Sure, why not? Pretty quick with OC profiles on many boards!


----------



## pancing

HEHE


----------



## Retoric

Retoric - Intel core i5 650 3.2GHz @ 4613.77 MHz - 44% Increase

This is my 24/7 setup.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1244146


----------



## topdog

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 at 3687 Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1231956


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

nice gpu combo u have too, topdog







cheers!


----------



## SgtMunky

Here's my overclock, Q6600 2.66Ghz > 4Ghz proof in sig

Will be re-doing the 4.1Ghz overclock tonight, as I have been running at 4Ghz for gaming lately, and the lower side of the voltage wall keeps the temps down, proof on the way though


----------



## guinaom1

OC 4.321 in the sig








i7 btw.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1272355


----------



## PapaSmurf

Add me to the list please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1272558


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retoric*


Retoric - Intel core i5 650 3.2GHz @ 4613.77 MHz - 44% Increase

This is my 24/7 setup.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1244146



Quote:



Originally Posted by *topdog*


Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 at 3687 Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1231956











Added both of your scores!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemunky*


Here's my overclock, Q6600 2.66Ghz > 4Ghz proof in sig

Will be re-doing the 4.1Ghz overclock tonight, as I have been running at 4Ghz for gaming lately, and the lower side of the voltage wall keeps the temps down, proof on the way though











Quote:



Originally Posted by *guinaom1*


OC 4.321 in the sig








i7 btw.


I need CPU-Z validations under your OCN names to add you to the list!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1272355



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Add me to the list please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1272558


Added both of your scores too!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thank you.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Thx what # am I?!
I got 194 and 206th...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


Thx what # am I?!
I got 194 and 201st...


Beats me by a mile. I'm 283.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Beats me by a mile. I'm 283.


206 my bad







!
But I still dont see it...just my 3800 OC


----------



## Kvjavs

Can I be added?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1266419


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


206 my bad







!
But I still dont see it...just my 3800 OC


#316. Just do a quick ctrl+f and it should be easy to find.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Can I be added?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1266419


Welcome!


----------



## Kvjavs

woo! thanks =)


----------



## Shogon




----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shogon*





Nice work and nice chip!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shogon*





Welcome!


----------



## NoGuru

Http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1280989


----------



## nolonger

Nice CPU you got there!







Added!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Nice CPU you got there!







Added!

Thanks bro. I hope I get to do some DICE runs soon.

Edit: I have 9 in the list


----------



## PapaSmurf

Show off.


----------



## nolonger

Hehe yea, you have a lot of processors on the list. Maybe I need to start up the 2GHz Overclock Club?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Show off.









Shorty


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just wait till I find my cpu-z validations for my Opty 165's @ 2.9, 2.95, and 3.1 and my E6420 @ 3.3. I'll get closer hot stuff.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1288743


----------



## Tribulex

See link below in sig:

1 ghz oc of 1055t from 2.8 to 3.85


----------



## jacobthellamer

New Processor









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290535


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1288743


Welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tribulex*


See link below in sig:

1 ghz oc of 1055t from 2.8 to 3.85


Validation must be under your OCN name to be added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobthellamer*


New Processor









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290535


Nice processor! Added!


----------



## battlecryawesome

thanks,
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290666


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


thanks,
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290666


I checked HWBot and you ran this under AIR?! If so, that's one freaking awesome score! Still a nice score if run under DICE, though.


----------



## el gappo

So close but yet so far







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248953


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


So close but yet so far







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248953


Hehe a measly 2MHz overclock could yield you the #1 spot in the club!


----------



## el gappo

Yeah... That's annoyed me lol. I was rattling off some benchmarks for a deadline so it wasn't maxed. I might wack it back in tomoz and do it with 1 stick o ram


----------



## spiderm0nkey

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290769

Working on pushing it up to 4gHz at the moment


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Yeah... That's annoyed me lol. I was rattling off some benchmarks for a deadline so it wasn't maxed. I might wack it back in tomoz and do it with 1 stick o ram










Good luck!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290769

Working on pushing it up to 4gHz at the moment










Welcome to the club!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I checked HWBot and you ran this under AIR?! If so, that's one freaking awesome score! Still a nice score if run under DICE, though.


wow really, Its air, I bought the coolermaster cooler,25$
Thanks


----------



## battlecryawesome

Here is my new score.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1306032


----------



## pancing

Can i join
im like 1.025ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pancing*


Can i join
im like 1.025ghz










Read the very first post in this thread and follow the instructions for joining.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1297264
Thats a 2ghz overclock








Working on getting it higher, but no luck yet.

3.7ghz 24/7 though, also a 1ghz overclock but a bit cooler


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sweet.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 







Sweet.

Thanks








Now I need to work on the 3ghz overclock...


----------



## mm67

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1305832


----------



## nolonger

Updated scores!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Wow you are fast at updates. unlike other clubs.
got a new one.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307223


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Wow you are fast at updates. unlike other clubs.
got a new one.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307223

Hehe I just have a pretty efficient way of updating the results.

Somebody hand this guy a CPU pot? Please?

Are you submitting to HWBot? You could make some serious points if you keep this up.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Ya, I just did..I'm not sure how much longer my chip will keep going.
when i changed mobo s I did nt have any more paste so I am using Axel
grease that I found in the garage.
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...6_mhz?new=true


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Ya, I just did..Im not sure how much longer my chip will keep going.
when i changed mobo s I did nt have any more paste so I am using axel
grease that I found in the garage.
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...6_mhz?new=true

What








seriously









But if it works...


----------



## battlecryawesome

Yes ,I'm not sure if it works as good, but so far so good. see core volts in my link.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Yes ,I'm not sure if it works as good, but so far so good. see core volts in my link.

wait, 1.9v with grease as tim? you have balls....








That'll smell pretty funny I guess...


----------



## battlecryawesome

Is that alot.lol jk..hehehehe


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
wait, 1.9v with grease as tim? you have balls....








That'll smell pretty funny I guess...









Big brass ones.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Big brass ones.









Brass balls








Are they polished?


----------



## Pir

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307366

Should be enough for the 1 Ghz club


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307366

Should be enough for the 1 Ghz club










It would have been if you had followed the instructions on the first page.


----------



## Pir

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307414

Fixed, took some time to figure out what was wrong with the validation








Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307414

Fixed, took some time to figure out what was wrong with the validation








Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Ya, I just did..I'm not sure how much longer my chip will keep going.
when i changed mobo s I did nt have any more paste so I am using Axel 
grease that I found in the garage.
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...6_mhz?new=true


What happened to the tube of TIM I gave you?
And don't smoke that chip, you can put it under my DICE pot!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What happened to the tube of TIM I gave you?
And don't smoke that chip, you can put it under my DICE pot!


All that was in that tube was enough for one time. So you know me I used it twice,lol
under your Dice pot? I thought you retired for the summer?I knew you could nt stay away.. that reminds me, I still have to post the pic of you benching at your kitchen counter, it was cool.
here s new score .
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307824


----------



## nolonger

Updated. Score just keeps getting more and more impressive.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
All that was in that tube was enough for one time. So you know me I used it twice,lol
under your Dice pot? I thought you retired for the summer?I knew you could nt stay away.. that reminds me, I still have to post the pic of you benching at your kitchen counter, it was cool.
here s new score .
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307824

man, if i knew you were looking for or needed TIM i would have suggested to come over. i got a few tubes of the stuff here.. MX-2, MX-3, Ceramique, OCZ Freeze and some Thermalright crap....

Axle grease.... MMM, that smell, can't you smell that smell...


----------



## B-roca

I Hope to join this club soon with a 4ghz AMD Phenom II 945 C3 but at the moment i'm happy at 3.7 ghz and really can be bothered trying to kill this new quad core XD maybe in a couple of months


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

A little update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1309204
4.732 ghz


----------



## nolonger

Talk about TIM I gotta order some. I only have a little amount of AS5 and a tube of Ceramique I use for my dry ice sessions. The problem is after every session I have to reapply the TIM.


----------



## jj775

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1312640

I am in







1ghz on cpu and northbridge.


----------



## Ibage

Got my i5-750 up to 4GHz
Validation here:

Also in sig


----------



## PapaSmurf

Ibage, please re-read the first post in this thread and fix your validation. It has to be in your OCN user name.


----------



## avercros

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1300991


----------



## Ibage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Ibage, please re-read the first post in this thread and fix your validation. It has to be in your OCN user name.

Fixed Validation


----------



## topdog

Here's another for you

Intel E2160 at 4252.46 Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1296006


----------



## HunT3R.!

Got my i7 860 running @ 4.18GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1313789


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *topdog* 
Here's another for you

Intel E2160 at 4252.46 Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1296006










Welcome to the top 10!









Everyone else has been added to the list.


----------



## NoGuru

Dam I got bumped off top 10. Nice work though!


----------



## nolonger

Go get yer spot back!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Dam I got bumped off top 10. Nice work though!

And how long will it take for him to regain it. I'm betting by this time next week he'll be right back up there.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Go get yer spot back!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And how long will it take for him to regain it. I'm betting by this time next week he'll be right back up there.


I don't have that chip anymore. I am looking for a replacement one though.
Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## HunT3R.!

Yo, can you update me bro? I hit 4.2GHz last night








also updated my memories.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1315706

Thanks!


----------



## battlecryawesome

I got a new chip, well new to me.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1315357


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


I got a new chip, well new to me.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1315357


damn, that 6420 is pretty decent... i knew i should of kept it...


----------



## battlecryawesome

lol, I'm about done with it if you want it back, I'm going to find a new dual core and bench that.
Thanks for the good deal Dave.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
I got a new chip, well new to me.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1315357

Another one is going to bite the dust if you keep giving them those kind of volts on air. tsk, tsk.


----------



## PapaSmurf

That is just insane. If I tried that with my ThermalRight SI-128 it probably wouldn't last long enough to run CPU-Z.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
That is just insane. If I tried that with my ThermalRight SI-128 it probably wouldn't last long enough to run CPU-Z.

He's doing pretty good for only learning how to OC a few months now, but I have told him to try and keep the V's under 1.5 while on air and he keeps going way past that.

I think I'm going to have to tell him again then hit him with a tazer gun so he remembers this time.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
He's doing pretty good for only learning how to OC a few months now, but I have told him to try and keep the V's under 1.5 while on air and he keeps going way past that.

I think I'm going to have to tell him again then hit him with a tazer gun so he remembers this time.









Yeah no doubt. I do doubt it's scaling well with such high volts on air tho







Over 1.8 on mine on phase was bad for performance. Not gonna complain tho, he is right up my behind


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
lol, I'm about done with it if you want it back, I'm going to find a new dual core and bench that.
Thanks for the good deal Dave.

hey no problem on the deal, i have other dual's here but my water setup will be done this weekend, then i'm gonna play around with the E6750 and E8500 and a new GTX460


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1317297

4787.9GHz 
Getting a bit harder to go higher, time to go subzero


----------



## nolonger

Once you go sub-zero, you never go back!









Figured I'd update my submissions too.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1316031
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1272324
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1316036 (this is not my processor, but it was done on a joint session with Bynext, a friend of mine who doesn't participate in HWBot competitions)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1242706


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Once you go sub-zero, you never go back!









Figured I'd update my submissions too.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1316031
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1272324
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1316036 (this is not my processor, but it was done on a joint session with Bynext, a friend of mine who doesn't participate in HWBot competitions)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1242706

Awesome overclocks








I'll have an i3 540 fryday or monday, and I hope to overclock that too.
Lets see if I can get some better results than with the i7


----------



## nolonger

Haha yea! My i3 530 has been in the mail for two weeks approximately, should be here any time.


----------



## jj775

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1317297

4787.9GHz
Getting a bit harder to go higher, time to go subzero









Is that with the h50? Thats impressive man.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
Is that with the h50? Thats impressive man.









Ye, its with the h50








And the tems idle are about 50c.
I couldnt even think of hitting speeds like this, thought I would max at ~4.3ghz.
Now on to the 4.8ghz, cpu doesnt like me anymore I guess...


----------



## Zenophobe

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1320601

Q9550 2.83 - 4.01

Currently testing for stability so far so good.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## jj775

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Ye, its with the h50








And the tems idle are about 50c.
I couldnt even think of hitting speeds like this, thought I would max at ~4.3ghz.
Now on to the 4.8ghz, cpu doesnt like me anymore I guess...










Look slike I need fans like yours to make the h50 perform.


----------



## KoolGuy

I would like to gain access to this club please










AMD 550 has a stock of 3.1 GHZ


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jj775* 
Look slike I need fans like yours to make the h50 perform.

Do you have earplugs?









They make an awefull noise, but performance is guaranteed. I'm not using push pull Ultra kaze though, wish I had a second one...







Only using the kaze at one side, and an other scythe fan on the other side. Some sort of 1900rpm fan with 120mm mounting though it is a 140mm fan. Forgot the name...


----------



## mavihs

Here is mine:-
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1152339


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Orestes

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1329384










Still working on 100% stability though


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orestes* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1329384










Still working on 100% stability though









when you open cpuz, change the name from your computer name to your forum name..

Quote:

Submitted by CHRIS-PC | Tue, 03 Aug 2010 23:12:46 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orestes* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1329384










Still working on 100% stability though









Yup, validation has to be under your OCN name.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

might as well add mine too.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1228565


----------



## nolonger

Welcome!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Welcome!

thank you !!


----------



## Nautilus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1334152

Q9550 @ 4.0 That's more than 1Ghz


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Guess i can add another....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1276391


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nautilus* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1334152

Q9550 @ 4.0 That's more than 1Ghz









The 1GHz refers to 1GHz ABOVE the stock speed, not the top clock speed as in 4.00 - 2.83 = 1.17. But you are good to go with that.


----------



## nolonger

Updated! Expect this club to become the 2GHz Overclock Club soon!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Updated! Expect this club to become the 2GHz Overclock Club soon!

hehe, and what about the 3ghz overclock club?
Lets see if my i3 will allow me to do some crazy stuff








I'll have it tomorrow


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't stand a chance at reaching 2gig let alone 3.


----------



## nolonger

Hehe. I can only make clubs of marks I have achieved.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

the i7 let me do 2.1 ghz, and I guess the i3 will go higher than 5ghz.
First have to try it out though, cant say a single thing before it's here


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Hehe. I can only make clubs of marks I have achieved.









Show off.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


the i7 let me do 2.1 ghz, and I guess the i3 will go higher than 5ghz.
First have to try it out though, cant say a single thing before it's here










My i3 530 did 4.7GHz with 1.45V on air. It has a VID of 1.2V. You should expect great things from these chips! I think 5GHz may be hard on air, but should fly by that on DICE.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Show off.










I rarely ever get a chance to, so I take it when possible!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


My i3 530 did 4.7GHz with 1.45V on air. It has a VID of 1.2V. You should expect great things from these chips! I think 5GHz may be hard on air, but should fly by that on DICE.


We'll see. If I cant get higher on air I'll use the H50. Thats what helped me over 4.5ghz with the i7. 3k ultra kaze drops the i7 temps ~10c







from the normal sflex 1.9k pushpull.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
My i3 530 did 4.7GHz with 1.45V on air. It has a VID of 1.2V. You should expect great things from these chips! I think 5GHz may be hard on air, but should fly by that on DICE.


their was a i3 530 on dice at 6.5 lol


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liighthead* 
their was a i3 530 on dice at 6.5 lol

Like said, these things are insane! I can't wait to freeze mine!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Like said, these things are insane! I can't wait to freeze mine!

hmm, might have to look into one...

anyways, playing around with my E8500 with stuck temp sensors at 40c.
although the radiator temp is 12.8c and the copper water block base is 16.8c.
readings from a Mac Tools ET7612 inferred thermometer.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1335948


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

4335.16 MHz (510.02 * 8.5) on the E8500 wasn't good enough...

4624.92 MHz (486.83 * 9.5) that's a little better...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336438


----------



## Dilyn

I need to hit at least 4 GHz now to get back into this club with my new chip








I think I can do it though


----------



## Dilyn

I am double posting to bump this thread.


















For my new chip. Xeon E3110.

kthxbai


----------



## Havokr505

Can i be added to the list?

AMD Phenom II 1055T @ 4.34Ghz - 1.55V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1261303


----------



## nolonger

Updated!!


----------



## Dilyn

An update for that last one there. 
Hit 4.25


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341184

good for 12 points.
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...3_mhz?new=true


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341184

Now you are just showing off.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I wish I knew enough to show off.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

1.792...









now lets see 4.2mhz on 1.6v


----------



## battlecryawesome

Um, thats a mis print.Should read 1.50...


----------



## VW_TDI_02

I'd like my overclock to be updated. It's up from the stock 3.2 to 4.514 now.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1322374


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
I wish I knew enough to show off.

4.293GHz on a Q6600 is showing off. Mine won't even boot into Windows at 3.293.

But it's a good kinda showin' off.


----------



## airdraft

put me in this
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1312862


----------



## razr m3

can i be put in?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1275778


----------



## nolonger

Sorry mate, need the validation under your OCN name.


----------



## xBlitzerx

Add meh! (link in sig)


----------



## el gappo

this thread annoys me massively every time I see it now lol


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx* 
Add meh! (link in sig)

Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
this thread annoys me massively every time I see it now lol

Hehe! Might be time to ride that processor again?


----------



## el gappo

It's gone to another home







need to find a half decent conroe or summet.


----------



## nolonger

That's too bad! :S Get one soon so I can place ya in the first spot.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343845

I have better don't submit this yet nolonger.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343845

Geez Trace. Wow.


----------



## Dilyn

Dice pots are the best for suicide runs.


----------



## ocman

nolonger, please add me in the list for E5200 @ 4500.33 MHz. a bit more than 80% increase.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm trying to make it to 4.5 (9x500) but I can't get it right. Boots up, but I think I'm missing something... Can't get into Windows (crashes at loading Windows screen). So now I've gotta do some tinkering, thinking, and questioning everyone I know.


----------



## nolonger

Updated!

NoGuru, you're tearing this club apart!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Pentium 4 540

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346465


----------



## Th0m0_202

my thingo is in my sig


----------



## Dilyn

I request an update!


----------



## topdog

Here's a few more from me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1347285

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1246171

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331445

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1289961

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1227756


----------



## nolonger

Updated!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topdog*


Here's a few more from me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1347285

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1246171

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331445

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1289961

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1227756


No other way to say it: impressive results!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Updated!

NoGuru, you're tearing this club apart!










Thanks nolonger.

Here is an update on that E8500. I'm going to bench it again in a few then something else.

Here is one to add http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348286


----------



## Mr Pink57

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349612


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## Jelah

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1338490

i7 930 @ 4.515 (61.25%), gotta post one with HT on once i get my loop running







Was cooking with my Ven-X when HT was off, so i cant imagine what it would have been like with it on


----------



## nolonger

Welcome!

These things have a ridiculous heat output, not surprised your Venomous X was frying.


----------



## kenshinsars




----------



## nolonger

Sorry mate, must be a valid.canardpc link and be under your OCN name.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Welcome!

These things have a ridiculous heat output, not surprised your Venomous X was frying.










Thanks









Yeah I'm really looking forward to getting it under some h2o so i can go all out


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1343901


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Updated!

I just want to thank you again for all the work you put into keeping this club, and other clubs up to date. It takes a lot of free time and effort.

Lets not forget to REP the people who put time into things that help us compare and improve our clocks.


----------



## blooder11181

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1290669

my first 1ghz oc for amd cpu


----------



## nolonger

Thanks NoGuru! Comments like that make the time updating this thread totally worth it!

Score is updated, Blooder! Welcome!


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359324


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359324

Daaamnnn,,,
















CPU-Z Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) rank: 29th out of 735, good for 23.0 points.

Well done....


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks brother.


----------



## nolonger

Amazing frequency! Updated!

NoGuru, you never cease to amaze me.


----------



## FiX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1360914
ON stock cooling


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FiX* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1360914
ON stock cooling









Hahahahaha! What were your temps like? Had to be roasting


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Amazing frequency! Updated!

NoGuru, you never cease to amaze me.


Thanks brother! Maybe someday we can do a bench session together.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FiX*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1360914
ON stock cooling










Updated!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Hahahahaha! What were your temps like? Had to be roasting










Maybe not, those Phenom II heatsinks are actually pretty beefy from what I know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks brother! Maybe someday we can do a bench session together.


Hope so! That would be awesome!


----------



## battlecryawesome

This is the best club...imo.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362135


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
This is the best club...imo.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362021

oh someone got a E8500?


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
oh someone got a E8500?

Now if i can just buy your cpu ill be happy...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362216

Not to bad... still messing around with this one though....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Scary man.


----------



## Dilyn

Dear God man


----------



## topdog

Another for ya

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362962


----------



## Jelah

I cant hit 4.7 with my 930









I dropped the BCLK down and moved the memory multiplier up to x8 and it turns out my stupid ram wont even do 1333, i tried setting it to 1.64v, then Dram termination and all the vref's too 0.82v still would post, so i loosened timings to 10-10-10-24, and still no post


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelah* 
I cant hit 4.7 with my 930









I dropped the BCLK down and moved the memory multiplier up to x8 and it turns out my stupid ram wont even do 1333, i tried setting it to 1.64v, then Dram termination and all the vref's too 0.82v still would post, so i loosened timings to 10-10-10-24, and still no post









What are the timings it's rated for? I had a problem with my G. Skills that if I loosened them too much they would become unstable.

Thread is updated!


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
What are the timings it's rated for? I had a problem with my G. Skills that if I loosened them too much they would become unstable.

Thread is updated!

They are rated for 1600Mhz @ CL 9-9-9-24, and 1.5V, do you think it could maybe have something to do with my current bios? Its a beta bios by Gigabyte, and i did have compatibility issues with this ram before i changed to it. (missing 2gb) There is another bios that has been released since, but its also a beta, should i try that? Or maybe an older one? I also tried doing it with the 9-9-9-24 and it was a no go


----------



## Razi3l

Can you join if you have a GPU @ 1Ghz? Not trolling btw am just curious lol


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razi3l* 
Can you join if you have a GPU @ 1Ghz? Not trolling btw am just curious lol

This club is for people who have overclocked their cpu's 1 ghz past the stock frequency, so pretty much no


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razi3l*


Can you join if you have a GPU @ 1Ghz? Not trolling btw am just curious lol



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


This club is for people who have overclocked their cpu's 1 ghz past the stock frequency, so pretty much no


If you could overclock your GPU by 1GHz I'm betting they would let you join.


----------



## Dilyn

There's a thread in the GPU section dedicated to people who have put their core clocks beyond 1 GHz if that's what you're asking about.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


They are rated for 1600Mhz @ CL 9-9-9-24, and 1.5V, do you think it could maybe have something to do with my current bios? Its a beta bios by Gigabyte, and i did have compatibility issues with this ram before i changed to it. (missing 2gb) There is another bios that has been released since, but its also a beta, should i try that? Or maybe an older one? I also tried doing it with the 9-9-9-24 and it was a no go










Try to keep Vrefs at stock. Select a speed as close to stock (yet under it) and let your motherboard set timings. Keep 1.5V. If that doesn't work, try flashing to an older BIOS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razi3l*


Can you join if you have a GPU @ 1Ghz? Not trolling btw am just curious lol


If you could overclock the GPU 1GHz above stock I wouldn't mind adding you at all.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


If you could overclock the GPU 1GHz above stock I wouldn't mind adding you at all.










That's what I thought. That would be a heck of an accomplishment.


----------



## terence52

i want in








got my 620 to 3.66ghz
stock speeds: 2.6ghz
my validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366609


----------



## nolonger

Updated! I just noticed the club has gone over 500 members!


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


If you could overclock the GPU 1GHz above stock I wouldn't mind adding you at all.










In my dreams..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Another to be added...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367647


----------



## PapaSmurf

Finally got my E6430 back up to 3.2GHz. Can't find the other Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 it used to have on it so I had to use the stock heatsink from my Q9550 on it for now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367715


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## 12Cores

Please add me E6500 Wolfdale 4.0ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368077


----------



## PapaSmurf

12Cores, you need to change the name in your CPU_Z validation from Luke to 12Cores.


----------



## 12Cores

Done.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368097


----------



## Metonymy

Stock: 2.8Ghz
OC: 4.00Ghz










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1365176


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Try to keep Vrefs at stock. Select a speed as close to stock (yet under it) and let your motherboard set timings. Keep 1.5V. If that doesn't work, try flashing to an older BIOS.


No luck







I tried 3 different bios versions, tried letting the mobo set the timings and i cant get it running at 1333 let alone 1600, no matter what i do. I started a thread at the Gskill tech forum, so I'm waiting to see what they have to say about it.. I have a feeling its gonna be an RMA


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


Done.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368097


Much better.


----------



## ghabhaducha

Add me please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368260


----------



## NoGuru

This is an update, #104 on the list. Thanks for all the work NoLonger!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368157


----------



## Kryton

Socket 939 X2 4200 Toledo - Stock speed = 2200MHz (11x200)
Overclock speed = 3421MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=576866


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1373457


----------



## TheOcelot

Dayum girl you fine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366539


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
This is an update, #104 on the list. Thanks for all the work NoLonger!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1368157

It does not say for some reason, but it's a E6600.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1372178

Dayum, that is impressive and crazy for air.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Im back on water now. thank s trace.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376596


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1376596


Well Done


----------



## Blueduck3285

Blueduck3285
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377624


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Blueduck3285
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377624


You need to have your OCN user name in the actual CPU-Z validation screen. See the first post in the 4GHz Overclock Thread in my sig for details on how to do that if you don't know how.


----------



## Chuckie

Here's my 1Ghz OC
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1288169







[/IMG]


----------



## PapaSmurf

Chuckie, please see the post directly preceding yours.


----------



## NoGuru

I think this is an update. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379427


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats pretty insane NoGuru, sweet clocks!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You need to have your OCN user name in the actual CPU-Z validation screen. See the first post in the 4GHz Overclock Thread in my sig for details on how to do that if you don't know how.


I have multiple machines, I use the machine name, as is the name of the machine in my Sig, so I know which ones are for which. But if I must, I can do it over again.


----------



## lordikon

i7 930 @ 3.828Ghz w/1.21v Vcore. 36.7% OC.

I can hit 4.05Ghz stable, but I'm SMP folding right now and I'll lose a lot of credit if I reboot to get a CPU-Z of it.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379642


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Thats pretty insane NoGuru, sweet clocks!

Thanks Bastiaan, you always give me nice props.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285* 
I have multiple machines, I use the machine name, as is the name of the machine in my Sig, so I know which ones are for which. But if I must, I can do it over again.

Look at the front page. He clearly states that it is a requirement.


----------



## nolonger

Sorry for the long time without updates, but I was on a trip. Thread is updated. If your score isn't there, it wasn't accepted and you need to correct your submission. Thanks for the help PapaSmurf!


----------



## PapaSmurf

No problem.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Blueduck3285
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1382551


----------



## pioneerisloud

You know, I don't think mine was ever added







.

Opteron 165 @ 3.36GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=562701
1.80GHz stock, 86.38% increase, which should put me in spot #55 if the list is up to date.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
You know, I don't think mine was ever added







.

Opteron 165 @ 3.36GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=562701
1.80GHz stock, 86.38% increase, which should put me in spot #55 if the list is up to date.

That's probably because this is your first post in the thread. They couldn't have added you until you did.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379541
xD


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383654


----------



## konga056

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383993


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384301

still playing around with this one...


----------



## nolonger

Updated and wow! This thread has already reached 100 pages!


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1385242

From 2.8 to 4.3, Thats 1.5 ghz and a little over 50% increase.


----------



## nolonger

Updated! How do these new Core i5 760's compare to the 750's overclock-wise?


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Updated! How do these new Core i5 760's compare to the 750's overclock-wise?

I have no idea. I just got this thing put together Thursday. I switched from AMD over to Intel because I broke my AM3 board taking the stock heatsink off after doing some temperature benchmarks. I ripped the CPU out of the socket. Asus did RMA the board but I said to hell with AMD and their cheap ass plastic sockets.


----------



## Poisoner

Update, last one for me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1385294


----------



## nolonger

Updated! It seems Core i5 760's overclock a lot better. I saw validations for 4GHz on Core i5 750's that used the same voltage as your 4.3GHz validation.


----------



## CL3P20

updates for me...

E8400 @ 5.72ghz, 1.66vcore on DICE
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio....0ghz_5720_mhz

E2160 @ 3.02ghz, air cooling
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio....8ghz_3021_mhz

E6320 @ 3.01ghz, air cooling
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...86ghz_3010_mhz


----------



## Allenssmart

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1386394


----------



## afunyun

I was offline when I did it









If you really need a validation I could do it again and validate but I don't feel like it now, so here's a screeny.









This was my first OC on this proc as well. Just upped bclk to 200 and saved bios lol. Gotta love the 750.

Edit: I let the board set the voltage so idk if that's what's needed or what the board figured would be stable


----------



## nolonger

Updated!

Afun, I need the validation. You can save a validation while offline by pressing the F7 key.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

if your offline or use an OS that lacks some standard features for benching do this.

F7 or save validation to your hard drive. the file is a .cvf file and then once online go to
http://valid.canardpc.com/
type your user name, email addy and browse for the file then click validate.... done.

i usually copy them file to a flash drive and load in on another machine


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
if your offline or use an OS that lacks some standard features for benching do this.

F7 or save validation to your hard drive. the file is a .cvf file and then once online go to
http://valid.canardpc.com/
type your user name, email addy and browse for the file then click validate.... done.

i usually copy them file to a flash drive and load in on another machine

I do this too.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Add my i7 930 to the list.

stock 2.8GHz now at 4.2GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1387079


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## afunyun

K got a validation and higher clock + lower voltage so all is good

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1387925


----------



## nolonger

Updated!


----------



## NoGuru

WAIT.....sorry http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388067


----------



## nolonger

Updated! You're not gonna stop 'till you have benched all 775 processors, aren't ya?







Awesome score as always.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Updated! You're not gonna stop 'till you have benched all 775 processors, aren't ya?







Awesome score as always.

Well I only have one left to bench and it's in my main rig, when I get to it it should prove to be epic, at least I think it will be.

As always thanks for all your hard work, and +rep. Bench on my friend!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Well I only have one left to bench and it's in my main rig, when I get to it it should prove to be epic, at least I think it will be.

As always thanks for all your hard work, and +rep. Bench on my friend!

Your support is always appreciated! Hope we can face off in a competition some time!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Your support is always appreciated! Hope we can face off in a competition some time!









I may look into the chip you have, and a i5 750.

Edit: Just checked and I have 13 in the club so far. Oh yeah I forgot I have some P4's I may do as well.


----------



## nolonger

i3 530's are fun, but they suck for clocking memory high. Core i5 750's are fun and have pretty good performance. Problem is they're no good for wPrime. The best P55 processor IMO is the Core i7 860. It's fun to bench, amazing IMC and can run pretty much any benchmark and do well. Besides that it'll run 3D amazingly well, beating Core i7 920 scores most times.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
i3 530's are fun, but they suck for clocking memory high. Core i5 750's are fun and have pretty good performance. Problem is they're no good for wPrime. The best P55 processor IMO is the Core i7 860. It's fun to bench, amazing IMC and can run pretty much any benchmark and do well. Besides that it'll run 3D amazingly well, beating Core i7 920 scores most times.

very good to know, cause i just got me a Tpower i55 and was going to get an i3 530 to play around with first then i5 750 or i7 xxx .... not sure yet

i have some A-Data DDR3 2000G here now but was going to order in a few weeks the A-Data DDR3 2200+


----------



## battlecryawesome

I like this chip.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388210


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


very good to know, cause i just got me a Tpower i55 and was going to get an i3 530 to play around with first then i5 750 or i7 xxx .... not sure yet

i have some A-Data DDR3 2000G here now but was going to order in a few weeks the A-Data DDR3 2200+


I'm pretty sure they use the same chip, which means you'd be getting the same overclock. If you can reach 1900MHz 7-7-7-20 on your memory you have Elpida Hypers and there's no reason to buy any other kit of memory. I would start with the higher end chip as it seems to be easier to play with because of the stronger IMC. Easier to get good results.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


I like this chip.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388210


Updated!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
I like this chip.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388210

Nice work meatbag!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thanks T-bag.hehehe


----------



## SyveRson

I'll join with my Q9550.

Stable - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1390368

Not so stable - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1384928


----------



## ocman

Hi all, I want like to join this club! But I was wondering if there's a 2GHz Overclock Club around that I can join too?







Anyone? Maybe a name change would suffice.

My E5200 OC record validation is in my signature! Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi all, I want like to join this club! But I was wondering if there's a 2GHz Overclock Club around that I can join too?







Anyone? Maybe a name change would suffice.

My E5200 OC record validation is in my signature! Thanks!









I don't see one. You could always start one yourself if you feel up to the task of updating it when new members join. But be warned that people tend to get upset when someone does start a club and then abandons it and stops updating it.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I don't see one. You could always start one yourself if you feel up to the task of updating it when new members join. But be warned that people tend to get upset when someone does start a club and then abandons it and stops updating it.

Thanks PapaSmurf, I know... I know.

Since I'll be sticking with my current mobo for the next 5-6 years... I'll probably be looking after the ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo club along with the good buddies I met here on OCN.









How about grouping a list for 2GHz OC? and make this club's name a bit lengthy?


----------



## nolonger

I've been debating closing the 1GHz Overclock Club and opening a 2GHz Overclock Club. Having both would be hard to update actively as I don't have much time.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Instead of closing it see if someone is willing to take it over.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I like that idea.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I like that idea.

me too.... I'm down


----------



## nolonger

Contacted Robilar about it!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Time to get my Q6600 OC'd by 1GHz then.


----------



## nolonger

Gonna be added by another owner this time!









Good luck on managing the thread Xtreme!


----------



## PapaSmurf

That's why I was doing it, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. It will post at 3.6, but it won't boot into Windows.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Instead of closing it see if someone is willing to take it over.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I like that idea.

I lol'd.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You'll laugh at anything.


----------



## Dilyn

Pretty much


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Gonna be added by another owner this time!









Good luck on managing the thread Xtreme!

Thanks.....


----------



## NoGuru

Whoa, lot of stuff going on here. Congrats on the club Xtreme. So is the 2GHZ club going to happen?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Whoa, lot of stuff going on here. Congrats on the club Xtreme. So is the 2GHZ club going to happen?

Thanks.... and i think he's working on the 2ghz club as we speak...


----------



## Dilyn

Well, I won't be able to make that one till some DICE runs...








I totally forgot to talk to my friend about those


----------



## PapaSmurf

Here's my Q6600. Finally got it to do something worthwhile. Lapped IHS and lapped SI-128 with a CM BladeMaster fan on a Gigabyte P35-DS3L board.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1391009

Should be the first under the new regime.

Edit: Crap, linked to the wrong one. This is the correct one at 3.419 from 2.40.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Here's my Q6600. Finally got it to do something worthwhile. Lapped IHS and lapped SI-128 with a CM BladeMaster fan on a Gigabyte P35-DS3L board.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381992

Should be the first under the new regime. Should be a 33.5% increase if my math serves me right.

Nice, keep pushing her, and eventually she will bend over.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Here's my Q6600. Finally got it to do something worthwhile. Lapped IHS and lapped SI-128 with a CM BladeMaster fan on a Gigabyte P35-DS3L board.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381992

Should be the first under the new regime. Should be a 33.5% increase if my math serves me right.

yes i think your correct. 3419.93/2400 = 1.4249 so 42.49% increase.
i will update soon and most likely will split between amd and intel


----------



## PapaSmurf

Linked to the wrong one. Link fixed to show the 3.419GHz OC.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Updated.......


----------



## Wazige

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1392930


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wazige*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1392930


Updated.....


----------



## SyveRson

This is as far as the ram I had on the board would go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395028

Helped me waste a little time.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395616


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395616

nice.....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

all updated .... nice clocks... keep em coming


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395452


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395452









figures.... after spending all that time and now.... j/k

update coming soon.


----------



## PcKiller

I just did this, and here is the link to prove it. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1396440


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 







figures.... after spending all that time and now.... j/k

update coming soon.

There's always someone isn't there.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Nice thread. XtremeCuztoms, are you calculating all the percentage increases on your own?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1258193

~114.77%


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
Nice thread. XtremeCuztoms, are you calculating all the percentage increases on your own?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1258193

~114.77%

yes..

115.54%


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Well imo the exact stock clock is 1866.67MHz(7x266.67)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
Well imo the exact stock clock is 1866.67MHz(7x266.67)









well imo... i took over the thread and the formula was figured like

4009.16 MHz / 1860


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
There's always someone isn't there.









lol, and its usually me.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Someone has to do it.


----------



## Dilyn

I miss getting updated in this thread.

I want to break the top 100, but that ain't happenin' with this VID


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i got one to add for myself too...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1397016


----------



## PapaSmurf

Okay. You can add it. I checked to make sure it meets the requirements.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Okay. You can add it. I checked to make sure it meets the requirements.

















now i need to come over by your thread and update the link...


----------



## Riskitall84

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1358930


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

All updated....


----------



## miahallen

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=856906


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=856906

Nice..... hope i can see numbers like that with my i5 760... i will update in the next day or two...


----------



## nolonger

Won't be easy, I can give you that. 254MHz BCLK is nothing to show a stick at. I'm sure if you give it enough time (and the right hardware) you can do it, though! Good job Miahallen!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well at 215 BCLK i get into windows but it seems windows gets corrupted or something, i get ton's of errors and cpuz takes like 5 min to load... gotta figure that out


----------



## nolonger

What are you running your VTT, vCore, PLL, multi, memory? I'm pretty sure you can reach 230MHz with any processor, just gotta get the settings right.


----------



## 21276

Got another one! Kind of old, but forgot about this thread,

i7 920 D0 at 4.6GHz, took an annoying 1.496v, but enough for a validation.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888898


----------



## PCSarge

ooh ooh add me o.o my validation is in the link in my sig

and now to make fun of speed!

FOUR WHOLE GIGGLEHERTZ!

lol







that is all









sadly i lost my validation for my old E7400...or id post up that four gigglehertz too


----------



## nolonger

Submission doesn't comply to the rules.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Submission doesn't comply to the rules.









gimmie a minute ill do it again for your enjoyment









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1399354

there, excuse the 1.37v, its under a folding load atm, it bumps up the 0.2v when a full cpu load is on
oh and i get to laugh, thats also on an xmp memory profile, so no turbo


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Won't be easy, I can give you that. 254MHz BCLK is nothing to show a stick at. I'm sure if you give it enough time (and the right hardware) you can do it, though! Good job Miahallen!

Thanks....that was obviously done with extreme cooling







LN2 in this case.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
What are you running your VTT, vCore, PLL, multi, memory? I'm pretty sure you can reach 230MHz with any processor, just gotta get the settings right.

Definitely not. I've only played with 4 Lynnfield CPUs but only 2 of them could break 230MHz bclock....one topped out at about 223MHz and the most recent one I bought has problems past about 212MHz.......each CPU is different.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miahallen* 
Thanks....that was obviously done with extreme cooling







LN2 in this case.









Definitely not. I've only played with 4 Lynnfield CPUs but only 2 of them could break 230MHz bclock....one topped out at about 223MHz and the most recent one I bought has problems past about 212MHz.......each CPU is different.









Really? My Core i3 530 and Core i7 860 managed above 230MHz. A Core i5 750 I tried did also. What board were you using? I can't remember if the Core i5 650 did or not, long time since I used that.


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Really? My Core i3 530 and Core i7 860 managed above 230MHz. A Core i5 750 I tried did also. What board were you using? I can't remember if the Core i5 650 did or not, long time since I used that.

These are the boards I've played with....

Gigabyte P55-UD3R
Gigabyte P55A-UD3R
Gigabyte P55A-UD6
Gigabyte P55A-UD7
Gigabyte H55M-UD2H
Gigabyte H55N-USB3
MSI P55-GD80
Asus P7P55D-E Deluxe
My favorite has been the P55A-UD7....but the UD7 and the MSI board were the best overclockers of the bunch. Here is a four way comparison I did a few months ago:
http://www.overclockers.com/gigabyte...king-ud3r-ud6/


----------



## Mr.Pie

add me in please!
stock at 2.4ghz....OC'ed at 4ghz now
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1401245


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miahallen*


These are the boards I've played with....
Gigabyte P55-UD3R
Gigabyte P55A-UD3R
Gigabyte P55A-UD6
Gigabyte P55A-UD7
Gigabyte H55M-UD2H
Gigabyte H55N-USB3
MSI P55-GD80
Asus P7P55D-E Deluxe
My favorite has been the P55A-UD7....but the UD7 and the MSI board were the best overclockers of the bunch. Here is a four way comparison I did a few months ago:
http://www.overclockers.com/gigabyte...king-ud3r-ud6/


Wow, I wish I could compare my P55 FTW 200 with those. With that then I believe you in that it's hard for CPU's to reach 230MHz BCLK. Guess I've been lucky with my processors.


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Wow, I wish I could compare my P55 FTW 200 with those. With that then I believe you in that it's hard for CPU's to reach 230MHz BCLK. Guess I've been lucky with my processors.

Or I was *unlucky* with a couple of mine


----------



## nolonger

Could be that too, need more information to know for sure.


----------



## SSS

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1408817
run 2 day 100% on a zalman 9700 under 60c


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SSS* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1408817
run 2 day 100% on a zalman 9700 under 60c

cool... i will be updating later this evening...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

all updated..... thanks everyone !!


----------



## ikem

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674043

it doesnt have ikem on the top... it has my computers name though... all specs match...

anyway i think this amd has hit its limit


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ikem* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=674043

it doesnt have ikem on the top... it has my computers name though... all specs match...

anyway i think this amd has hit its limit

the validation name in CPUZ must match your forum name... if you go to the 1st page there is an animation that shows you exactly how to do it..
it takes all of 5 seconds to change your name to your forum name and re-validate..


----------



## radaja

heres my E8600








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1393755


----------



## ikem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
the validation name in CPUZ must match your forum name... if you go to the 1st page there is an animation that shows you exactly how to do it..
it takes all of 5 seconds to change your name to your forum name and re-validate..

well that was a long time ago... and since then had a head crash and when i push it back up to 272 fsb win 7 just dies. o well...

Ikem


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1413042


----------



## timw4mail

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1382184


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418028


----------



## mm67

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419136


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418617


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418617

Good job man!

Little update:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1419427


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thank you sir , right back at ya.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

will update tomorrow.. got a few to do i see...


----------



## Orestes

re-submit. changed computer name to ocn login. (a bit late, been out of country).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1420999


----------



## knutselman

My best results (far away from stable...):










Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1421947


----------



## NoGuru

Dave you going to update the tread soon?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Nog. you gone text me back soon? lol


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Dave you going to update the tread soon?

yup....


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









*EDIT*:

Done.... this make you happy bca and Noguru? <<


----------



## radaja

got a new i7-920








will try higher soon

*[email protected] w/1.34v HT ON DDR3-1720 7-7-7-20 1t*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426377

*Prime95 Blend 1hr 20m running*









*Prime95 Blend 1hr 20m stopped*


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1382184

during my updates i saw this one and didn't add it.
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz
your OC was Freq : 4013.29 MHz (200.66 * 20)
for the 1 GHz thread you would need 4.2GHz

otherwise all updated.....
and since i am updating i will add this one too radaja


----------



## radaja

thank you very much,i know its hard work keeping threads like these updated.
and i do appreciate all your efforts


----------



## Brandonxcore

Q9550 E0 3.834.8Mhz

^_^

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1429312


----------



## airdraft

nvm


----------



## Gnavox

1050 mhz overclock running at 10+ hours of Prime95 blend test.


----------



## drnip

Celeron LGA775 352 @ 7,680.09MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1425845


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drnip* 
Celeron LGA775 352 @ 7,680.09MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1425845

wow.... Nice clock..

should be updating tonight...

Thanks guy's


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1437348


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drnip* 
Celeron LGA775 352 @ 7,680.09MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1425845

Whoa, Daddy.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drnip* 
Celeron LGA775 352 @ 7,680.09MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1425845

but was it stable??


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Onions* 
but was it stable??

stable enough to validate... that's bout all that matter's...


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1437422

L8tr,

HaMMeR=GoM=


----------



## matt_s989

Holy crap it lives! I remember starting the original thread







It sure has grown, congrats to all


----------



## drnip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


but was it stable??


I'm a bencher. Stable to me is passing whatever bench/utility/application I am running, so yeah it was stable.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Couple of updates. Hit a new high on my Q6600 today while running it on my EP45-UD3P. Just had to give it a whirl on a better board before I sold the board. 3672.36 MHz (408.04 * 9). 409 * 9 and it BSOD's even with more voltages. Considering I could barely hit 3.4 on my other boards (P35-DS3L and 965P-DS3) I'm okay with that.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1438602

Also, an updated Q9550 from before I sold it. 4402.73MHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1402668


----------



## ehume

Stable at 4011MHz, which is a 1211MHz OC:


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Stable at 4011MHz, which is a 1211MHz OC:










eHume, can you give me the link for the validation?
your OC is at 43.25% Increase, i just need the link for the main page.
updating tomorrow..... been busy moving.


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366900
on air

Stable enough to bench.

Could proabably have validated higher.

EDIT:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445553

thats the i7, nothing special, but it does qualify


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
eHume, can you give me the link for the validation?
your OC is at 43.25% Increase, i just need the link for the main page.
updating tomorrow..... been busy moving.

I think this is the one:


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reflex99* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1366900
on air

Stable enough to bench.

Could proabably have validated higher.

EDIT:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445553

thats the i7, nothing special, but it does qualify

gotcha...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
I think this is the one:



thanks...

updating tomorrow.... thx guys


----------



## Lerkah

http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/z...g?t=1285554921

Just purchased a XSPC RX360 to bring loop temps down down a bit more, going to push it even further this weekend, hopefully 4.5ghz


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Count me in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1448527


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x1x50Jayx1x* 
Count me in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1448527

ok, but you have to change your validation name.

Quote:

Submitted by JORDAN-PC | Tue, 26 Oct 2010 04:16:17 +0200 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.55
should be a validation from *x1x50Jayx1x*
see the 1st page for animation on doing it correctly...

updates coming soon.. just super busy trying to get everything ready to move into a new house


----------



## Bal3Wolf

sence it only says stable enught to do the vali heres my best so far.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426684


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
sence it only says stable enught to do the vali heres my best so far.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1426684

excellent....


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1451702


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lerkah* 
http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/z...g?t=1285554921

Just purchased a XSPC RX360 to bring loop temps down down a bit more, going to push it even further this weekend, hopefully 4.5ghz









is it possible for you to give me a validation link instead of a photobucket screen shot? see the 1st page of the animation to see how the submission is done. once i have the link i can add you.
Thanks.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

all updated.... sorry for the delay... moving sucks..


----------



## Dannyboone81

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455791

I can go a little higher I just don't. I don't get higher then 50c. I run this OC daily and it's stable.

I3 the little CPU that could.


----------



## ikem

finally 3.808ghz on a locked mult....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459579


----------



## DJ4g63t

I'd like to join please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1443745


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dannyboone81* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455791

I can go a little higher I just don't. I don't get higher then 50c. I run this OC daily and it's stable.

I3 the little CPU that could.

You'll probably need to resubmit yours with your actual OCN User Name in the Submitted By field as per the instructions found in the first post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ikem* 
finally 3.808ghz on a locked mult....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459579


Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t* 
I'd like to join please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1443745

You two look good from what I can see. XTreme is in the middle of moving and might not be around to add you to the list for a few days.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

just finishing all my moving... just finally got internet back this evening... should be updating very soon.. thanks for the assistance Papa..


----------



## PapaSmurf

No sweat. I know how moving can be.


----------



## Jelah

Unacceptable. trollface.jpg


----------



## =DMG-42=

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1462548

From stock 3.06ghz to 4.485ghz. Math points to 46.28% OC?


----------



## REPINS

Hey gang,

C2D E7400 @ 4Ghz stable in prime now 8 hrs tested. Max temp 63 avg 55.

Validation in sig.


----------



## appleg33k85

1.8GHZ OC woot woot

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1464027

BTW thanks for suggesting the 1GHZ club


----------



## REPINS

Well done!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

will update this evening... thanks


----------



## mannyfc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1459163

yeah!


----------



## REPINS

Well said!!!!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

All Up 2 Date... Bumpage !!


----------



## DJ4g63t

Update me plz. This should be good for roughly a 6% increase over my previous submission

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1479463


----------



## Menace

Here is my overclock on an E2180. Shame, I remember having it at 3.2Ghz however after an hour of playing with it I just cant it stable at 3.2, oh well I'll just settle at 3.0Ghz







. I'm trying to set-up a classic SLI system on this board with 2 9600GTs although I need a longer SLI cable







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1480487


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1481232


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1481232


Hide your CPU's! This man is on a rampage!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

wow, 4.7ghz on a q9550?


----------



## Nutty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


wow, 4.7ghz on a q9550?










With 1.8 volts on 45nm.

That must have been getting toasty.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

HI everyone! Im in!!

Ill update this later because i know I can get higher. (5ghz????)

][/URL]


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yugimt*


With 1.8 volts on 45nm.

That must have been getting toasty.










Its closer to 1.9v








I would love to see that him doing that in real


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1448855

Please add me on next update? Nothing as good as THAT awesome OC.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That not bad at all alancsalt, I'm pretty sure you didnt use something like dice or ln2 to cool your cpu


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1448855

Please add me on next update? Nothing as good as THAT awesome OC.


Hey those are my exact settings except ram speed! Good job. Have you gotten that stable?


----------



## alancsalt

No, not stable. Even with water, we've hit summer and ambients over 27C. So far I need too many volts to stay stable and still be cool. Temps hit 92C in Prime in this weather for that clock, with more volts.
Have to wait for a cold snap.


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


No, not stable. Even with water, we've hit summer and ambients over 27C. So far I need too many volts to stay stable and still be cool. Temps hit 92C in Prime in this weather for that clock, with more volts.
Have to wait for a cold snap.


Yeah I think i need to stick mine by an open window so i can hit 5ghz LOLz. my temps soar when i start getting around 1.5v. Thats still not a bad OC for a 950.from what ive read they seem to be hit or miss.


----------



## RagingCain

May I join? Also is this stable only 1 GHz OC?

4.264 GHz Stable Validation

4.51492 GHz Suicide

Not bad for air







and AMD


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

updates coming tomorrow...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

all updated EXCEPT...
post 1157
post 1161
post 1163
post 1168

seems we have reached the max allotted characters per post.... so we are at 90000 now.. i will contact a Mod to resolve this...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Please let me know what you find out. I'm running into the same problem with the 4gig club.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Please let me know what you find out. I'm running into the same problem with the 4gig club.

K.. keep ya posted


----------



## Fizztastic

Easy stuff
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1490201


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

In! Need some conversation about acceptable voltages but here we are. A little love for all the C2Q folks out there...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1490267


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

There seems to be an issue with 90,000 characters per post on this forum and this club has surpassed that max amount by a ton..... so my hands are tied and i can't update or add anyone else until i get some assistance from Mod's here..

these posts still need to be added.
post 1157, 1161, 1163 and 1168 and any up till this point..
i am hoping that this issue can be resolved soon so i can continue on with adding everyone... so don't hesitate, keep submitting and i will keep them all on file until this issue is resolved..

Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
There seems to be an issue with 90,000 characters per post on this forum and this club has surpassed that max amount by a ton..... so my hands are tied and i can't update or add anyone else until i get some assistance from Mod's here..

these posts still need to be added.
post 1157, 1161, 1163 and 1168 and any up till this point..
i am hoping that this issue can be resolved soon so i can continue on with adding everyone... so don't hesitate, keep submitting and i will keep them all on file until this issue is resolved..

Thanks











PM.


----------



## ehume

Perhaps you could transfer the list to a Google spreadsheet.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Perhaps you could transfer the list to a Google spreadsheet.

ya.. myself and another member were just talking about it...
i could... do google doc's but man, 200+ entries...








married, kids, work, holiday's... i guess i could work on it for a few months in my free time

565 entries...


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
ya.. myself and another member were just talking about it...
i could... do google doc's but man, 200+ entries...








married, kids, work, holiday's... i guess i could work on it for a few months in my free time

Hmm.

Edit your post. Copy the block. Paste it into a word processing program and save it.

Then try pasting the block into a spreadsheet and see if it will automatically format itself. If so, great.

If the text block does not automatically format itself in the spreadsheet, go back to your word processor and select the entire block. Then do a convert-to-table operation.

After the text has been converted into a table, select the entire table, copy it and paste it into your spreadsheet. This time it will automatically format itself.

Voila! Done, with no typing.


----------



## ducrider

In please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1471094


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Hmm.

Edit your post. Copy the block. Past it into a word processing program and save it.

Then try pasting the block into a spreadsheet and see if it will automatically format itself. If so, great.

If the text block does not automatically format itself in the spreadsheet, go back to your word processor and select the entire block. Then do a convert-to-table operation.

After the text has been converted into a table, select the entire table, copy it and paste it into your spreadsheet. This time it will automatically format itself.

Voila! Done, with no typing.

That would actually work very well!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ducrider* 
In please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1471094

gotcha... will add you when i can.

and ya i will look and see what will be the easiest option. of coarse i would like to make this look a little cleaner so maybe a spread sheet is the only true way to do it.

hmm... i wonder if anyone wants to make some $$ doing it for me?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
hmm... i wonder if anyone wants to make some $$ doing it for me?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Get to work.lol, jk
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1493469


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Get to work.lol, jk
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1493469

you sir will be added last... dead last..








nice clock fo sho... 6,100.24MHz and no boints...?


----------



## battlecryawesome

lol, It cost me $40 in l2n for no boints.. awesome.lol


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
you sir will be added last... dead last..








nice clock fo sho... 6,100.24MHz and no boints...?

Trace said he might stop by and I might be able to for just a bit.
What time will you be thrashin?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well i went to 2 Meijer's and no dice.... all sold out.
pot is ready, mounted, everythings a go, heading out around 9am on a journey to find dice..

oh.. i be thrashin bout 12:30 or 1pm... stop by... should be epic


----------



## Dilyn

Don't you have to be 18+ to buy DICE?
I can legally get that stuff next October. Now I just need to find a pot and someone who's willing to do some runs with me


----------



## battlecryawesome

lol, I don't think they card?


----------



## Dilyn

Maybe you just look so old that they don't even bother


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thats about right, plus I use the self scan at meijer


----------



## Dilyn

Sneaky snake!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Maybe you just look so old that they don't even bother



















i don't think they card.... Gonna hit Walmart in the morning before i hit Krogers.
if my other pot was here i could bench 775 and 1366..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Ask and you shall receive. You might need to tweak it a bit, but it should get you started.

To do it from your first page you first need to copy the actual code from the post, then edit out the LIST information (the (LIST), (*), etc), then paste that edited code into a message without saving it. Click on preview post, open your word processor, set it to landscape and legal paper, then copy and paste the PREVIEW into it. Highlight all of it then select Convert Text to Table, 3 columns, Autofit to contents, then let 'er rip. You have to do some editing as some of the names don't always fit correctly. When that is done, open your spreadsheet, align your three columns so the info will fit, then paste the table into the SS.


----------



## Sean Webster

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1496002

First OC 100% stable 24/7


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


lol, I don't think they card?


They card me everytime







even if I use the self scanner.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Maybe you just look so old that they don't even bother










You sir get a super applause for that!


----------



## battlecryawesome

I thought that got by you,, dang


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


I thought that got by you,, dang


LOL, you wish.
From now on if we go somewhere together I will call you Dad from now on.


----------



## battlecryawesome

lol


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

U scan today i had to wait for assistance.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Ya, every time.


----------



## Onions

100% stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1496077


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onions*


100% stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1496077



Quote:



there seems to be an issue with 90,000 characters per post on this forum and this club has surpassed that max amount by a ton..... So my hands are tied and i can't update or add anyone else until i get some assistance from mod's here..

These posts still need to be added.
Post 1157, 1161, 1163 and 1168 and any up till this point..
I am hoping that this issue can be resolved soon so i can continue on with adding everyone... So don't hesitate, keep submitting and i will keep them all on file until this issue is resolved..

Thanks


lol..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


They card me everytime







even if I use the self scanner.

You sir get a super applause for that!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL, you wish.
From now on if we go somewhere together I will call you Dad from now on.










I don't even know how old he is


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I don't even know how old he is









I think he is older then me by a year or two.

We have know each other since we were about 16.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think he is older then me by a year or two.

We have know each other since we were about 16.


And you're pretty young.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Hes like 18 I think.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


And you're pretty young.


90% of the people on OCN are pretty young. Not that many of them my age that I have run across.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Hes like 18 I think.


Now I know you're lying to me if you're talking about NoGuru









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


90% of the people on OCN are pretty young. Not that many of them my age that I have run across.


When I say pretty young I mean younger than you not yet in their forties


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


90% of the people on OCN are pretty young. Not that many of them my age that I have run across.


And what age would that be old man? I myself am 31.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


When I say pretty young I mean younger than you not yet in their forties










I hit my forties while you were still pooping you diapers.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


And what age would that be old man? I myself am 31.


31 is still a kid to me. My oldest daughter turned 30 last month. I remember when the first personal computers were released and have actually owned many of the dinosaurs that people around here talk about while they were still cutting edge.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I hit my forties while you were still pooping you diapers.









You're like, 56.


----------



## alancsalt

Maybe need an Ancient Overclockers thread, but then what's the threshold for entry? 45? 50? 55? More? Less?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
Maybe need an Ancient Overclockers thread, but then what's the threshold for entry? 45? 50? 55? More? Less?

Ey, sonny? Why let the youngsters in?


----------



## battlecryawesome

I will tell you Im under 40, well for this year anyways.....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Ey, sonny? Why let the youngsters in?

So I wouldn't be a junior member?

(Darned ninjas)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You're like, 56.

Not for much longer.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Not for much longer.










i feel 56, does that count?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Not for much longer.

yes.gif

I find it hilarious that I'm 17 and have common interests with all you "old" people


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 








i feel 56, does that count?

I do to..


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would LOVE to only feel 56. Haven't felt that young in over 10 years.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
yes.gif

I find it hilarious that I'm 17 and have common interests with all you "old" people









You'll be asking us old guys to buy you booze in a few years so you HAVE to be nice to us.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
You'll be asking us old guys to buy you booze in a few years so you HAVE to be nice to us.









I know where my parents keep the liquor









Naaah after seeing the alcoholism my family succumbs to, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna stay far away from that stuff.


----------



## ducrider

When is the OP gonna get updated.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
There seems to be an issue with 90,000 characters per post on this forum and this club has surpassed that max amount by a ton..... so my hands are tied and i can't update or add anyone else until i get some assistance from Mod's here..

these posts still need to be added.
post 1157, 1161, 1163 and 1168 and any up till this point..
i am hoping that this issue can be resolved soon so i can continue on with adding everyone... so don't hesitate, keep submitting and i will keep them all on file until this issue is resolved..

Thanks

As above?


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I know where my parents keep the liquor









Naaah after seeing the alcoholism my family succumbs to, I'm pretty sure I'm gonna stay far away from that stuff.

Your not supposed to be that smart at 17, Trace and I were not..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Your not supposed to be that smart at 17, Trace and I were not..

I'm a genius


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
As above?

from post 1157 up till now, any submissions haven't been added... this weekend i will convert all 600 submissions into a new format and redo this entire thread...
it's gonna take a little bit to complete. so bear with me on this one...


----------



## ZFedora

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1491974

From 3GHz stock to 4GHz


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502642


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502642

nice...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502642

That would make a 2GHz Club?!


----------



## SunBakedEmoKid

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503132


----------



## charliehorse55

See Sig. i5 660 @ 5 GHz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


That would make a 2GHz Club?!


I don't think there is one yet, but someone should start one if there isn't.


----------



## Dilyn

Someone asked if there was one yet... But we told him to go make one.
Don't think that one ever happened.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Someone asked if there was one yet... But we told him to go make one.
Don't think that one ever happened.


Yep, I was going to make one, but never got around to it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll start one if I'm sure that someone will join. I just don't want to waste my time if no one is going to join.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502642


Was that on DICE? If so you should LN2 that thing.


----------



## HobieCat

1055t on air
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458778


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Was that on DICE? If so you should LN2 that thing.


That thing was as tough as the 9550. but ya it was on dice and It might go to 3.8 on L2N for me. I see others got a lot higher.

Do it smurf, I got a ton of subs ill fire at ya ..


----------



## PapaSmurf

The 2GHz Club is now open for business. WHo's going to be the fist member?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

can i close this one now?


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtremecuztoms*


can i close this one now?


no.


----------



## Dilyn

Of course not!









Some of us aren't as good as these other dudes!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


can i close this one now?


There are more mid-range overclockers than high range overclockers.
2GHz will be more exclusive.
Please don't give up on the 1GHz, after all, I can only get 1.4 above stock ATM.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'm not closing it... i need to convert all of the entries into a doc file because the 1st post is too large and the Mod's here seem like they are unable to help.

So at this time, i am unable to update the entries. I will when time permits but with over 600 entries to do manually it is going to take some time.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


I'm not closing it... i need to convert all of the entries into a doc file because the 1st post is too large and the Mod's here seem like they are unable to help.

So at this time, i am unable to update the entries. I will when time permits but with over 600 entries to do manually it is going to take some time.


Maybe you can start removing some of the over 2 ghz guys and move them over and that would free up some room here.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Maybe you can start removing some of the over 2 ghz guys and move them over and that would free up some room here.


That is an option.... And maybe this weekend i will go through all of the entries and see what i can do for the time being.

thanks for the input.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducrider*


Maybe you can start removing some of the over 2 ghz guys and move them over and that would free up some room here.



Doesn't work that way.


----------



## alancsalt

You could get a mod to insert a second post at the start, and split the list? No good?


----------



## battlecryawesome

get a mod to...lol goodone


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


You could get a mod to insert a second post at the start, and split the list? No good?


I've tried doing this for over a week now... Honestly they seem like theey care less about helping.

Removing the 2nd post and continuing it there would be ideal, then when i re do everything i could split the entires up somewhat.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yes, please don't close this one as I'm not even eligible for the 2GHz Club that I started. How's that for irony.


----------



## KingT

Q9550 @ 4.3GHz

Q9550 @ 4.3GHz screen shot

Sign me in..

CHEERS..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Xtreme, make two separate place holder posts and let Robilar know and he will merge them into the 2nd spot for you. When he did it for me I just made a post that said:

*Placeholder for Robilar*

then I PM'd him with a link to the post. A bit later that day I that placeholder post was in the 3rd spot where I needed it. He knows about it and is expecting your message.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

updated a few things.....

post #1
will be all 775 chips.

post #2
will be 1156 and 1366

post #3
will be all AMD

after they are all separated i will go thru them all and group them together with correct models.

anyone that submitted an entry after *post #1157* you haven't been added as of yet but i should be able to get you all added by Sunday...

thank you all for your patience !!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now you're cookin'.


----------



## Deluded

How about making a 2 Ghz OC club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503572

Done on hyper 212+. Good times.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deluded* 
How about making a 2 Ghz OC club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503572

Done on hyper 212+. Good times.

We already did that. Read back a few posts and you see. Link is in my Sig.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deluded* 
How about making a 2 Ghz OC club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503572

Done on hyper 212+. Good times.









There's an echo round here!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Finally broke over the 1GHz barrier. Actually, I'm 1.23GHz over now







.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1504433

That is a 44% overclock from my stock 2.8GHz







. So count me in!!!









































































EDIT:







I just realized I'm STILL holding the #2 spot for the AMD processors with my Opty







. Add my Athlon quad to the list please







.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
There's an echo round here!









I think that way too many people just jump directly to the last page of a thread and don't read anything but the first post, if they even read that.


----------



## Deluded

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
We already did that. Read back a few posts and you see. Link is in my Sig.

Oh oops, thanks for the heads up. GOnna post there too.


----------



## Deluded

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I think that way too many people just jump directly to the last page of a thread and don't read anything but the first post, if they even read that.

Oh yeah, that's exactly what I did.







Reading every post becomes troublesome when there is more than a few hundred of posts.


----------



## reflex99

Is 1GHz for CPU only?

What if you get a 1GHz oc on your ram or northbridge or something?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deluded* 
Oh oops, thanks for the heads up. GOnna post there too.









That's why it's always a good idea to read the first 10 posts and the last 20 posts prior to making one of your own in a thread. If more people did that they would find that 80% of their questions are already there in longer threads like this.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reflex99* 
Is 1GHz for CPU only?

What if you get a 1GHz oc on your ram or northbridge or something?

Considering this is under "General *PROCESSOR* Discussions", I could only guess







.


----------



## reflex99

Processors are connected to the ram and NB

It was just a crazy thought


----------



## PapaSmurf

IINM, that has been brought up before in this or one of the other OC Clubs. From what I remember the consensus was if you can do it and verify it they would try to incorporate it into the list. I know that I would do it in the 4GHz Club and 2GHz Club that I run if someone could provide some verification.


----------



## reflex99

4GHz ram would be epic


----------



## Dilyn

I would demand video evidence of 4GHz RAM, tbh


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


4GHz ram would be epic


I'm thinking that DDR4 might make that possible, but I would love to see someone go for it now.


----------



## alancsalt

Oh yeah, the 4GHz RAM Club....


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I would demand video evidence of 4GHz RAM, tbh










How long does this video have to be?

Does a giant fireball count as proof?


----------



## nolonger

Wondering if I can get my RAM to 2333MHz. I bet I can with the right IMC.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I say go for it.


----------



## Menace

I got a E5200 this week and here are my results. I think I can go higher but my board doesn't like the FSB to go over 1120.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1505051


----------



## ChosenLord

Hey Count me in,

I did have it at 4.26 but with the addition of delta fans it became unstable,

running a solid 4 atm.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1505104


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChosenLord* 
Hey Count me in,

I did have it at 4.26 but with the addition of delta fans it became unstable,

running a solid 4 atm.










see the 1st page, i need a validation link in order to add you to the list.

I still have to update..... So please realize that nothing has been added after post 1157

i should be updating this weekend.


----------



## ChosenLord

updated with link, sorry man


----------



## ehume

RAM OC'ing. Has anyone heard of RAM at 3GHz? That would be fascinating.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


RAM OC'ing. Has anyone heard of RAM at 3GHz? That would be fascinating.


I thought running my 800 ram at 1001 was fairly impressive. I can't even imagine running it at 1800.


----------



## ehume

I wonder what it would take to get 2500MHz spec RAM to run 3000MHz.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


How long does this video have to be?

Does a giant fireball count as proof?


The idea is that it survives


----------



## Blindsay

Ill join









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506107

gonna try for the 2GHz club though soon


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HobieCat* 
1055t on air
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458778


Quote:

Submitted by GREG-16FA2A5C39 | Mon, 01 Nov 2010 01:50:19 +0100 | Rejected by CPU-Z 1.55
please see the very 1st post on the process. for some unknown reason CPU-Z rejected it anyways... Hmm

re do it with you forum name please before i can add you.......

update on the OP...

the 1st post is now 775's.... if you see something out of place like an i5 entry with 775's lemme know... been at this for 4hrs and kinda going cross eye'd...

to this point including Blindsay's entry i have everyone's entries copied and ready to fill in.

i need to take a breather and walk away for a bit, i was going to the store to get some dry ice but after 4hrs of this that idea is gone....

so, i will update tonight / tomorrow and will post when updated. there are still a lot of things to do with all 3 posts on the 1st page but this is a good starting point for myself and for the person(s) that take over this thread someday.....

thanks to everyone for your patience..


----------



## battlecryawesome

Its not your fault its all backed up, prioritize, 1st bench with dice, 2nd rest, 3rd update thread.. 4th time with fam..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Its not your fault its all backed up, prioritize, 1st bench with dice, 2nd rest, 3rd update thread.. 4th time with fam..


















the man with all the answer's...
i spent a good share with the family today.... divided from across the room while they cheered for Michigan and I cheered for the Victor's....

probably getting dice tomorrow.. installed tiny vista on my Velociraptor so i could doing some PCMark tomorrow...


----------



## battlecryawesome

Nice, but no love for U of M? lol well state won.. yay,lol i dont really care.My new sdd will be here next week and my 3300 if the shipper will ever ship it,


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
please see the very 1st post on the process. for some unknown reason CPU-Z rejected it anyways... Hmm

re do it with you forum name please before i can add you.......

Win 7 SP1 CPU-Z rejection usually can be fixed by changing the compatibility setting for CPU-Z


----------



## saint19

Can I join?

Phenom II X6 1090T

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1476317


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506417

my e8500 / x48-dq6 from across the room.....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Man........... i was on a roll so kept going....

it's official..............

*Updated To This Post !!*


----------



## Dilyn

Have a







, on me


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quick. Someone post a new validation.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Quick. Someone post a new validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1504474










My old one is better tho







.


----------



## murderbymodem

In a few days I'll be trying to OC my E6300 with a better motherboard and ram than my original attempt. I can't wait to see if I can climb up the ranks here a bit









I'll be trying with a DFI LP JR P45-T2RS if anyone has any advice for me.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1504474










My old one is better tho







.

You know he's going to blame me for putting you up to it don't you?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Man........... i was on a roll so kept going....

it's official..............

*Updated To This Post !!*


Thanx for the Xtreme effort! Well done.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
Thanx for the Xtreme effort! Well done.

I second that. I know how much work it takes to do it.


----------



## crantana

I figured this would belong here.......
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503041


----------



## battlecryawesome

Ditto,, I ll have to Rep him for the work..


----------



## crantana

and this one too.....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501425


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I second that. I know how much work it takes to do it.

Thanks Sir...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crantana* 
I figured this would belong here.......
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503041

Wouldn't you know it... spend 4+ hrs doing this and all of a sudden some knucklehead comes along and wants to be added....








since i still have every thing opened..... adding you now kind sir...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
Ditto,, I ll have to Rep him for the work..

Thank You Kindly...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crantana* 
I figured this would belong here.......
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503041


Quote:


Originally Posted by *crantana* 
and this one too.....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501425

Among other places. I can think of three more clubs they belong in.

Wait. That means I would have to start working again.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crantana* 
I figured this would belong here.......
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1503041

Added............. All Updated....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

All Updated.............. Again...

Added This 1 For Ya crantana
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1501425


----------



## alancsalt

Heh heh heh









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506517

Sorry


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm not gettin' involved now.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
Heh heh heh









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506517

Sorry



















I'll update in a bit... watching Training Day..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Updated.... Added....


----------



## JoshuaaT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506591
1055T @ 4.228


----------



## fbmowner

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506592

E6600 Conroe 2.4 @ 3.4 =D


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoshuaaT* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506591
1055T @ 4.228


Quote:


Originally Posted by *fbmowner* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506592

E6600 Conroe 2.4 @ 3.4 =D

add you 2 later this afternoon.....

Thanks


----------



## Menace

I got skipped in the last update so here is my E5200 again:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1505051


----------



## alancsalt

Errr, ahhhhh, ummmmmm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1507205


----------



## PinkPenguin

Go on then:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1231635


----------



## Dilyn

As soon as I get my MIT page printed off...
Overclocking galore


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


As soon as I get my MIT page printed off...
Overclocking galore










Get to work! I wanna see some serious business.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

updated... to this point..


----------



## ducrider

Great new layout.


----------



## Dilyn

How did I neglect this...


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1510111


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
How did I neglect this...



Nice OC Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1510111

Nice as well...

should be updating maybe tonight.

Thanks Guys and Gals


----------



## ikem

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1511456

just breaking it in


----------



## Shigshwa

Count me in:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1511635


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
Nice OC Dilyn

Damn FSB wall gets the better of me








Never thought I'd actually be able to hit it!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
How did I neglect this...



Good one!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Damn FSB wall gets the better of me








Never thought I'd actually be able to hit it!









The only wall you hit was the Heat wall. I can beet you the chip will go much higher under the frozeness of a pot. I would say 575ish FSB.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Wait till it get's down around 0F and either put the computer in an outside window or out on the porch. I'm betting you can get a couple hundred more MHz that way with a little work.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
Good one!









Took a bit of tinkering









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
The only wall you hit was the Heat wall. I can beet you the chip will go much higher under the frozeness of a pot. I would say 575ish FSB.

Come over with a pot









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Wait till it get's down around 0F and either put the computer in an outside window or out on the porch. I'm betting you can get a couple hundred more MHz that way with a little work.

Yeah... I should try that.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Come over with a pot








.


I may just do that


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I may just do that










Feel free. My Christmas Break is open


----------



## PapaSmurf

I need to move to MI, but I couldn't deal with watching the Lions and the Pistons.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I need to move to MI, but I couldn't deal with watching the Lions and the Pistons.


we live here and can't stand to watch them either....
heck they even give tickets away at an alarming rate just to fill the seats.
got 4 tickets to Sunday's game for the Lions against the Bears but we know who will when this game.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm hoping the Lions pull it out. I don't want the Bears to win with Cutler. Can't stand that clown.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I need to move to MI, but I couldn't deal with watching the Lions and the Pistons.

I live here but I try my hardest to avoid any and all mentions of sporting events related and unrelated to the Lions and Pistons


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


How did I neglect this...




Updated yet Xtreme









DP


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Updated yet Xtreme









DP










umm... not yet. soon.. shopping online, helping the economy..


----------



## Dilyn

The economy can help itself









Take your time. I thought I had remembered seeing an update, and I was searching for mine to see if it was there. Turns out my mind was playing tricks on me


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i have them copied and ready. i was editing the entire 1st post in a text doc i have and removing some of the code to shrink it down so i could convert to google docs better. update tonight before i jump off here tho


----------



## Dilyn

Sweet.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

updated !!!


----------



## Dilyn

Sweet. I'm now #180


----------



## saint19

Hi man.

Can you update mine please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1513402


----------



## 420Assassin

Well pushed my old 939 rig to a 1GHz oc.. no where near stable but got a cpuz validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1514705


----------



## fbmowner

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515162

Ill be pushing for over 4.0 once i get my new cooler in!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Hi man.

Can you update mine please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1513402



Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


Well pushed my old 939 rig to a 1GHz oc.. no where near stable but got a cpuz validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1514705



Quote:



Originally Posted by *fbmowner*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515162

Ill be pushing for over 4.0 once i get my new cooler in!


all updated....


----------



## battlecryawesome

Go to bed Dave..


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms* 
all updated....









Sweet thnx man much appreciated


----------



## Lundric

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1516532


----------



## ttaylor0024

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1522150

1090T to 4.2GHz


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttaylor0024*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1522150

1090T to 4.2GHz



Quote:



Submitted by TOSHTAYLOR-PC | Mon, 06 Dec 2010 23:03:40 +0100 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.56


Hey, please see the 1st post on how to validate correctly please. Once validated the correct way I will add you.

Thx


----------



## HunT3R.!

Please update my OC, name's HunT3R.!, i7 860 you'll find me on the list

I figured this would be better to post my 24/7 stable OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1528874

Cheers


----------



## AdmRose

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532807


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lundric* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1516532


Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
Please update my OC, name's HunT3R.!, i7 860 you'll find me on the list

I figured this would be better to post my 24/7 stable OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1528874

Cheers


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdmRose* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1532807

get all you guys on Monday... was going to tonight but this "Snow" put a hamper on things..


----------



## Maelthras

Alright here in my 1ghz overclock, opened the window while it's -15f outside, it default went to my computer name and I couldn't change it because the id was the same, but I always put my online name+my motherboard as my computer name.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1533891


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maelthras*


Alright here in my 1ghz overclock, opened the window while it's -15f outside, it default went to my computer name and I couldn't change it because the id was the same, but I always put my online name+my motherboard as my computer name.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1533891


You can change your ID right on the validation tab of CPU-Z.


----------



## Maelthras

alright here, redid it, took me like 20 minutes to get it cold enough. 20c at the core.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534039


----------



## PapaSmurf

Maelthras said:


> Alright here in my 1ghz overclock, opened the window while it's -15f outside, it default went to my computer name and I couldn't change it because the id was the same, but I always put my online name+my motherboard as my computer name. [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1533891


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1533891[/url][/quote[/URL]]


NoGuru said:


> You can change your ID right on the validation tab of CPU-Z.


 Instructions for doing that is right there in the very first post.


----------



## alancsalt

Maelthras said:


> alright here, redid it, took me like 20 minutes to get it cold enough. 20c at the core. [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534039


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1534039[/url][/quote[/URL]] Good one.


----------



## eloverton2

here is my entry: 1090t @ 4.27 folding 24/7:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1535981


----------



## brianfast

Alright here is my modest i5 750 at 3.675 ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1536131


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Updated.... to here. Thanks all. sorry for the delay..


----------



## dennyb

Mr. Xtreme, may I join please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1537542


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11663586*
> Mr. Xtreme, may I join please?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1537542


yes sir.... i will update and add you tonight


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

added dennyb.. updated.


----------



## PapaSmurf

..


----------



## Liighthead

^ dam dude... nice work!


----------



## Sirius

My entry:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1539175

2.8 GHz stock


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


My entry:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1539175

2.8 GHz stock










Nice.... I'll add you tonight.


----------



## eloverton2

update: 1090t 4.3ghz 1+ hr stable on prime before i decided that was good enough for me:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1537879


----------



## OC96junkie

Im at 4.2, Ill download cpuz when i get home and validate.. 60% increase? 2.6 ->4.2


----------



## beoagate

My entry:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1536573

2.66 Stock, 4.01 OC

~50% increase


----------



## Babdi

Mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543001


----------



## MightyMission

may i join ?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;11693937*
> may i join ?


If you read the rules for joining in the very first post in the thread and post a CPU-Z Validation Link that conforms to them you can. That submission doesn't meet the criteria.


----------



## Pieiam

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543324

Count me in.

50% OC


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirius;11670278*
> My entry:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1539175
> 
> 2.8 GHz stock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;11678646*
> update: 1090t 4.3ghz 1+ hr stable on prime before i decided that was good enough for me:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1537879


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beoagate;11683144*
> My entry:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1536573
> 
> 2.66 Stock, 4.01 OC
> 
> ~50% increase


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Babdi;11693792*
> Mine
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543001


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightyMission;11693937*
> may i join ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieiam;11698110*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543324
> 
> Count me in.
> 
> 50% OC


^^
50.07% To be exact...
updates coming tomorrow, Been crazy benching E8400, i5 750, i5 760, i7 920, i7 950...


----------



## Pieiam

Yay I just changed the postioning of my CPU cooler so its horizontal. Temps are now 72C degrees at load using Prime95. But during gaming its at a cool 60C







)

Ok now running at 4.4ghz. Seeing as i got this cooler for $30 shipped (Aus prices)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543827


----------



## dennyb

If I could trouble you for an update

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1547019


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11719826*
> If I could trouble you for an update
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1547019


Looks like denny strikes gold again with another great chip.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11724676*
> Looks like denny strikes gold again with another great chip.


Thanks NoG, I have been very lucky. I owned and benched 3 chips in the last 18 months and they have all been excellent. That has been extremely helpful (being good ones) coz I'm not really a very good overclocker. Just glad the chips make up for it.


----------



## dennyb

Pretty sure this is it for this chip

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1548593


----------



## dennyb

I guess the old girl had a bit more hiding in there

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550303


----------



## PapaSmurf

You guys just never quit do you.







:


----------



## ehume

No. Quitting is not part of the OCN gene set.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11741715*
> I guess the old girl had a bit more hiding in there
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550303


Steller!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks like they aren't going to be updating this thread any longer.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11746841*
> Looks like they aren't going to be updating this thread any longer.


?!?!?


----------



## PapaSmurf

No updates in over a week.


----------



## Dilyn

Maybe he forgot.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yeah right.


----------



## alancsalt

Isn't it just that XtremeCuztoms has been doing ForumWars? Like he's busy...?


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Here is my increase!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551564


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

65+ hrs a week of work.
7 client computer repairs and builds
3 new rig's for me
forum wars
Christmas / Holiday week (family/friends/work/life)

I haven't forgotten at all and have everyone listed to be added. But some of us have lives outside of OCN.

but since there seems to be an issue, someone contact a Mod and they can have the thread. To many time are there certain people that can't deal with me updating it on a weekly basis, to them it has to be daily. so, for those without jobs or lives outside of this forum please take it over or i will close it


----------



## O.CModderz

Here's my entry.

Processor :Intel Core I5 760 2.8Ghz
Voltage: 1.256V

My best CPU speed : (47.5% Increase)
4130.65 MHz







(206.53 * 20)







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551829


----------



## dennyb

^^^^^ just a heads up . It won't work --you must validate using your OCN name . See first page


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


65+ hrs a week of work.
7 client computer repairs and builds
3 new rig's for me
forum wars
Christmas / Holiday week (family/friends/work/life)

I haven't forgotten at all and have everyone listed to be added. But some of us have lives outside of OCN.

but since there seems to be an issue, someone contact a Mod and they can have the thread. To many time are there certain people that can't deal with me updating it on a weekly basis, to them it has to be daily. so, for those without jobs or lives outside of this forum please take it over or i will close it


Awww poor Xtreme
















I can take over if'n you want...


----------



## Arctucas

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551805


----------



## eloverton2

i could help also. what if we had more than one editor? that way we'd have two or three people here to tell people that their validation is wrong lol.


----------



## Dilyn

I don't think that you can have more than one person editing a thread.
If we had a Google Docs page, however, it would work.


----------



## eloverton2

i prefer the current method. the amd 4 ghz club has an unorganized google doc and its kills me... thats one thing i love about this thread and the 4 ghz club is the organization. xtreme does an excellent job.


----------



## battlecryawesome

xtream does a great job so did Nolonger and so would Dylin..All good ppl.


----------



## Machiyariko

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381147

Oh yeah 4.7


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


i prefer the current method. the amd 4 ghz club has an unorganized google doc and its kills me... thats one thing i love about this thread and the 4 ghz club is the organization. xtreme does an excellent job.


The Red Tide has an excellent Google Docs spreadsheet









Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


xtream does a great job so did Nolonger and so would Dylin..All good ppl.


Thanks mate


----------



## DJ4g63t

Just got my sons E3300 stable at 3.5GHz. I'm sure I'll be pushing this little guy farther when I toss stability out the window.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551993


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11752884*
> The Red Tide has an excellent Google Docs spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate


as soon as he has a Mod switch it, the thread will be his. Im sending his the format now. GL


----------



## dennyb

Thanks for doing a great job Xtreme


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11755335*
> Thanks for doing a great job Xtreme


no problem... thanks for the patience.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;11755335*
> Thanks for doing a great job Xtreme


seconded. excellent job. i don't understand why everybody throws such a fit just bc their name isnt added to the list as soon as they post...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;11755380*
> seconded. excellent job. i don't understand why everybody throws such a fit just bc their name isnt added to the list as soon as they post...


Same here. What possible difference could a week or a few days make. It's not like somebody missed a paycheck. It's a line of type that doesn't mean all that much......now I'm ranting


----------



## reaper~

Can I join, please...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1552197

And yeah, everyone has life outside the forums. lol They need to realize that.


----------



## Sirius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;11755376*
> no problem... thanks for the patience.


My 1055T score never got added D:


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1552216


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;11752234*
> xtream does a great job so did Nolonger and so would Dylin..All good ppl.


Thanks Battle!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirius;11755653*
> My 1055T score never got added D:


No one has been added for the last week or so, dating back prior to when you first posted. That's what all the hubbub is about.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ya you never got added because i can't add people every single day. i guess if i didnt work and sat home on the computer all day i might to able to do that.


----------



## PapaSmurf

The problem was the "will be updated tonight" or "will update tomorrow" posts with no update.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11756845*
> The problem was the "will be updated tonight" or "will update tomorrow" posts with no update.


seems like you're the only one that had issues with it. sorry i couldn't live up to your expectations.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11756845*
> The problem was the "will be updated tonight" or "will update tomorrow" posts with no update.


The real problem is I'm supposed to be building my parents computer/christmas present for them to open tomorrow and I'm half in the bag and can't seem to get off of OCN


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;11756933*
> seems like you're the only one that had issues with it. sorry i couldn't live up to your expectations.


If you think that you haven't read todays other posts.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11746841*
> Looks like they aren't going to be updating this thread any longer.


^^







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11746854*
> ?!?!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11746869*
> No updates in over a week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11746871*
> Maybe he forgot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11746888*
> Yeah right.


^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11747765*
> Isn't it just that XtremeCuztoms has been doing ForumWars? Like he's busy...?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;11751478*
> 65+ hrs a week of work.
> 7 client computer repairs and builds
> 3 new rig's for me
> forum wars
> Christmas / Holiday week (family/friends/work/life)
> 
> I haven't forgotten at all and have everyone listed to be added. But some of us have lives outside of OCN.
> 
> but since there seems to be an issue, someone contact a Mod and they can have the thread. To many time are there certain people that can't deal with me updating it on a weekly basis, to them it has to be daily. so, for those without jobs or lives outside of this forum please take it over or i will close it


Hmm. Well there you have it.


----------



## Dilyn

As soon as I get control of this thread...









Xtreme has PMed me the format that he uses for each post and has also sent a link to the very first post that needs to be added. So ya'll will be in as soon as I get a mod over here


----------



## alancsalt

Xtreme, sorry to see you go. Dilyn, may everything go smoothly.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


As soon as I get control of this thread...









Xtreme has PMed me the format that he uses for each post and has also sent a link to the very first post that needs to be added. So ya'll will be in as soon as I get a mod over here










Good luck with the thread Dilyn!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


The real problem is I'm supposed to be building my parents computer/christmas present for them to open tomorrow and I'm half in the bag and can't seem to get off of OCN










LOL, yeah I was benching last night half in the bag. Did pretty good though.
Somehow I think build a PC would be a lot harder though.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL, yeah I was benching last night half in the bag. Did pretty good though.
Somehow I think build a PC would be a lot harder though.


yeah my patience weren't exactly the greatest in that condition but I got it done and didn't break anything LOL.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Good luck with the thread Dilyn!


Thanks


----------



## kingofyo1

Well I guess I'll go ahead and post mine up:

Kingofyo1: 31%
stock clock 3200mhz
OC 4214mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1553986


----------



## skatingrocker17

4Ghz on Core i7 930. Stock 2.8Ghz. 42% overclock.
Validation
Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17;11776633*
> 4Ghz on Core i7 930. Stock 2.8Ghz. 42% overclock.
> Validation
> Merry Christmas Everyone.


Rocker, your validation is not correct.

it say's this
Quote:


> Submitted by PARKER-PC | Sun, 26 Dec 2010 04:59:13 +0100 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.56


Parker-pc should read skatingrocker17... see the 1st post of the way to do it.


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Hi here's my validation
i5 750 @ 4.41Ghz, 60.54% OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1403107


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;11776716*
> Rocker, your validation is not correct.
> 
> it say's this
> 
> Parker-pc should read skatingrocker17... see the 1st post of the way to do it.


Sorry, I went back and changed it but I most of just reposted the same link.
Here's my new validation.


----------



## TG Goose

oh man, can I join this club?

Q6600 stock 2.4 GHZ now OC'd to 3.402 GHZ! 42% overclock ( i think, i cant find my calculator)


----------



## battlecryawesome

Yes ,just validate with cpuz.


----------



## TG Goose

here is my validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559209


----------



## SteveClay

i have my AMD athlon II @ 3.41GHz


----------



## selectstriker2

Heres my i7 970 at 4.550 GHz on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1562360

and my previous i7 920 at 4.279 Ghz on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559371


----------



## dennyb

I think my request for an update might have been overlooked during the transition period this past week. From pg 139 --post 1387

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550303

No hurry just wanted to say something incase it got overlooked


----------



## Dilyn

I actually haven't begun updating anything just yet mate








I will be starting from where Xtreme left off, which is right here. I see that you have a post immediately after his, so I take it that they are both the same...?

There are some changes coming to this list


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sirius*


My entry:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1539175

2.8 GHz stock










You've been added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


update: 1090t 4.3ghz 1+ hr stable on prime before i decided that was good enough for me:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1537879


You've been added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *beoagate*


My entry:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1536573

2.66 Stock, 4.01 OC

~50% increase










You've been added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babdi*


Mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543001


You've been added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MightyMission*


may i join ?











You'll need your OCN name in the Submitted by field. Check the OP for how to do this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pieiam*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543324

Count me in.

50% OC


You've been added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pieiam*


Yay I just changed the postioning of my CPU cooler so its horizontal. Temps are now 72C degrees at load using Prime95. But during gaming its at a cool 60C







)

Ok now running at 4.4ghz. Seeing as i got this cooler for $30 shipped (Aus prices)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543827


Added this entry as well









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


If I could trouble you for an update

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1547019


Added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Pretty sure this is it for this chip

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1548593


Added that one









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


I guess the old girl had a bit more hiding in there

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1550303


Man you're on a roll









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive*


Here is my increase!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551564


Added!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *O.CModderz*


Here's my entry.

Processor :Intel Core I5 760 2.8Ghz
Voltage: 1.256V

My best CPU speed : (47.5% Increase)
4130.65 MHz







(206.53 * 20)







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551829










Added you as well









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arctucas*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551805


I'm sorry but you'll need to change the name in the submitted by field. See the OP to figure out how to do that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Machiyariko*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1381147

Oh yeah 4.7


Added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Can I join, please...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1552197

And yeah, everyone has life outside the forums. lol They need to realize that.


Added to the list









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallen Angel -X*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1552216


Added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


Well I guess I'll go ahead and post mine up:

Kingofyo1: 31% 
stock clock 3200mhz
OC 4214mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1553986


Added to the list









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*


Hi here's my validation
i5 750 @ 4.41Ghz, 60.54% OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1403107


Added!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*


Sorry, I went back and changed it but I most of just reposted the same link.
Here's my new validation.


There you go








Added!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SteveClay*


i have my AMD athlon II @ 3.41GHz


You'll be needing an actual validation link. The banner link in your sig isn't enough.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selectstriker2*


Heres my i7 970 at 4.550 GHz on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1562360

and my previous i7 920 at 4.279 Ghz on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559371


Added both of them!

Please be aware

All these entries that I have added have been added to a Google Docs page that I have been working on. I have finished all entries in the AMD and 1156 socket spreadsheets. I need to get to work on the 775 socket (will take a while, as there are more than 400 entries to do). The 1366 socket entry is nearly completed. I just need to copy over all the remaining information. 
After Chipp gives me complete control of the first three posts, I will be adding these spreadsheets to them. 
The reason for the addition of a spreadsheet instead of the standard way of doing it is because there is a character count limit on posts. Somewhere around 10,000. I would like to avoid this, if at all possible. Plus, I'm already updating the list for the Red Tide using a Google Docs Spreadsheet, and I find it to be a much easier and simpler process









If you have any objections to this change, please give a reason as to why you feel this isn't necessary... I'm more than willing to consider any new ideas.

I don't think that I'll be making any more changes to this club. The criteria for getting in will remain the same as it always has been, and it is up to MY discretion. There is to be no arguing about whether or not I will let you in. If I don't find that your validation is satisfactory, you won't get in. That is that.

If you find anything wrong with any of these entries (the percentage increase is incorrect, the validation link is bad, etc.), PLEASE feel free to inform me by either posting here or sending me a PM. I will change it as soon as I can.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


Just got my sons E3300 stable at 3.5GHz. I'm sure I'll be pushing this little guy farther when I toss stability out the window.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551993



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG Goose*


here is my validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1559209


As for you two...
Seeing as both of these chips are LGA 775, You will be added to the 775 spreadsheet once I begin working on it. I imagine I will have a good portion done by Saturday (hoping to do at least the first 200 entries), so please be patient with me. 
TG Goose, I will let your validation slide this time. Please try to make it say TG Goose instead of GOOSE-PC, though. I may not be as lenient next time


----------



## PapaSmurf

The character limit is 15,000 per post. I remember going thru that a few months back on the 4gig club.

One major advantage to the embedded Google Doc is that more than one person can have access to being able to edit the Google Doc so the updating load can be shared.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


The character limit is 15,000 per post. I remember going thru that a few months back on the 4gig club.

One major advantage to the embedded Google Doc is that more than one person can have access to being able to edit the Google Doc so the updating load can be shared.


Another reason to do it.
That way, if for some reason I am unable to perform updates for some reason, I can allow another person to update the list for me, without having to wait for the thread ownership to change.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Another reason to do it.
That way, if for some reason I am unable to perform updates for some reason, I can allow another person to update the list for me, without having to wait for the thread ownership to change.


Exactly. I considered going that route with the 4gig club, but the way the entries are formatted there I was going to have to start all over and re-enter all of the information for each one individually. That was going to be too much work so I stuck with the way it was. At least the way this one is formatted it isn't that difficult to convert to a spreadsheet. I did that for Xtreem before he was able to get the extra pages, but he ended up not using them.


----------



## Dilyn

Yeah I looked at the 4GHz club and was amazed at how many entries were there. 
I'm wondering why that one has more than this one, seeing as this one is much easier to get into


----------



## PapaSmurf

I can think of several possibilities. First, the 4gig club has been around a couple of months longer. Another is that some people might misinterpret the 1GHz and not even bother to read the thread at all. Some might not feel a 1gig OC is enough of a challenge to bother with. Some might think that a 4GHz OC sounds more impressive. More people might have put the 4gig link in their sigs. But who knows for sure.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I can think of several possibilities. First, the 4gig club has been around a couple of months longer. Another is that some people might misinterpret the 1GHz and not even bother to read the thread at all. Some might not feel a 1gig OC is enough of a challenge to bother with. Some might think that a 4GHz OC sounds more impressive. More people might have put the 4gig link in their sigs. But who knows for sure.


for people who have chips w/ higher clocks at stock, 4 ghz is easier to get to. for example an amd phII 970 comes stock at 3.5, so 4ghz is only 500 mhz away, however to get a 970 to 4.5 is a little more of a challenge...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


for people who have chips w/ higher clocks at stock, 4 ghz is easier to get to. for example an amd phII 970 comes stock at 3.5, so 4ghz is only 500 mhz away, however to get a 970 to 4.5 is a little more of a challenge...


I can see that as well. But with some cpus it's the exact opposite. I had no problems getting an E2180 from 2GHz to 3GHz. I didn't even need to raise any voltages to do it. Getting it to 4gig was another matter, especially on air.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I can think of several possibilities. First, the 4gig club has been around a couple of months longer. Another is that some people might misinterpret the 1GHz and not even bother to read the thread at all. Some might not feel a 1gig OC is enough of a challenge to bother with. Some might think that a 4GHz OC sounds more impressive. More people might have put the 4gig link in their sigs. But who knows for sure.


Oh yeah. I can totally see that...
Less for me to do









Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


for people who have chips w/ higher clocks at stock, 4 ghz is easier to get to. for example an amd phII 970 comes stock at 3.5, so 4ghz is only 500 mhz away, however to get a 970 to 4.5 is a little more of a challenge...


True.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I can see that as well. But with some cpus it's the exact opposite. I had no problems getting an E2180 from 2GHz to 3GHz. I didn't even need to raise any voltages to do it. Getting it to 4gig was another matter, especially on air.


And with my E7300 @ 2.66 GHz stock, it was a REAL challenge to get to 4 GHz.


----------



## el gappo

555BE 3.2ghz stock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1558037

Guess I need first on 775 now huh


----------



## PapaSmurf

Holy crap gappo. Volt much?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Holy crap gappo. Volt much?


1.8? That's nothing


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


1.8? That's nothing










What cooling did you use for that?


----------



## el gappo

h50 with gentle typhoons


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


h50 with gentle typhoons


Impressive, I hope can do the same with my LCS.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


555BE 3.2ghz stock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1558037

Guess I need first on 775 now huh


I don't even know how to respond to this.
That's like... What? >100% increase for sure... 
7028.32/3200 = 2.19645








119% increase.


----------



## boredgunner

Intel Core i5 760 at 4.2 GHz.



Nothing abnormal here, but > 1 GHz overclock it is.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner;11834694*
> Intel Core i5 760 at 4.2 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing abnormal here, but > 1 GHz overclock it is.


Added to the list


----------



## adamlau

Count me in







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1565928


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11831487*
> Yeah I looked at the 4GHz club and was amazed at how many entries were there.
> I'm wondering why that one has more than this one, seeing as this one is much easier to get into


A lot probably don't understand that it's the 1GHz Above Stock Overclock Club, and if they don't bother to look, they don't find that out ...


----------



## TheBigC

Do I have to be running stable in order to get in... because I can PROBABLY make it to 4.4ghz take a pic then switch back to 4.0ghz...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigC;11857410*
> Do I have to be running stable in order to get in... because I can PROBABLY make it to 4.4ghz take a pic then switch back to 4.0ghz...


Nope, just need the CPU-Z validation.


----------



## TheBigC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;11857417*
> Nope, just need the CPU-Z validation.










lol okay brb gonna try to reach 4.3...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlau;11839782*
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1565928


In








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigC;11857410*
> Do I have to be running stable in order to get in... because I can PROBABLY make it to 4.4ghz take a pic then switch back to 4.0ghz...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;11857417*
> Nope, just need the CPU-Z validation.


Exactly. Simply need a CPU-z validation that complies with the rules outlined in the OP and you're all set!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigC;11857441*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol okay brb gonna try to reach 4.3...


Awaiting your submission


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigC;11857441*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol okay brb gonna try to reach 4.3...


Good luck!


----------



## AMD20x6

Hmm, why not:



Edit: Same freq, higher FSB (1.96GHz)

I can push it to 3.8GHz but only at non-24x7 voltages and lower FSB, the above is my 24x7 OC.


----------



## TheBigC

GRR I can get up to 4.3ghz but after about 10 seconds it blue screens D=


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243

New highscore for the 1156 sector (by GHz)

lol at your HDDs


----------



## alancsalt

That seems kinda impressive.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11858589*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243
> 
> New highscore for the 1156 sector (by GHz)
> 
> lol at your HDDs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11858919*
> That seems kinda impressive.


That definitely is impressive. Shows what a difference going to 32nm can make. The highest I've seen an i7 8xx do on air is 4.7GHz, with an 875k and a Silver Arrow.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11858589*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243
> 
> New highscore for the 1156 sector (by GHz)
> 
> lol at your HDDs


Nice Dice Run fo sho..


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11858919*
> That seems kinda impressive.


thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;11859013*
> That definitely is impressive. Shows what a difference going to 32nm can make. The highest I've seen an i7 8xx do on air is 4.7GHz, with an 875k and a Silver Arrow.


That was on dry ice. I really want to try an i7 or i5 45nm, but atm i am dirt poor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;11859046*
> Nice Dice Run fo sho..


thanks, i tried to get into your 6GHz club, but i can't boot past 5.4, and 5.578 crashed the second after i saved that validation


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570787


----------



## nolonger

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1435851 - Update
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445571
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417073
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1469389
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1374842

Forgot to add these.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Someone's been busy. Nice work there nl.


----------



## reflex99

woot i have a better i5 650 OC than nolonger









edit-and i used less volts


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11867290*
> woot i have a better i5 650 OC than nolonger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit-and i used less volts


Hehe I noticed. Very nice clocks! Was that on DICE or LN2? This chip has more in it, but I was cut halfway through the session due to condensation issues. Think I killed part of the IMC due to too high VTT (I was at around 1.525V).

Board and CPU work fine if I only keep RAM in the last slot of RAM, all three nearest to the CPU and I get code 16.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD20x6;11858252*
> Hmm, why not:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Same freq, higher FSB (1.96GHz)
> 
> I can push it to 3.8GHz but only at non-24x7 voltages and lower FSB, the above is my 24x7 OC.


Very nice! I'll get you added in just a little bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigC;11858561*
> GRR I can get up to 4.3ghz but after about 10 seconds it blue screens D=











I hate it when that happens.
I have faith in you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11858589*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1567243
> 
> New highscore for the 1156 sector (by GHz)
> 
> lol at your HDDs


Look at that sexy post.
Will be added shortly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11866505*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1570787


Look at you go








You'll be added soon enough as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;11866977*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1435851 - Update
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1445571
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1417073
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1469389
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1374842
> 
> Forgot to add these.


Busy busy busy








Will be added









I have NOT been neglecting this thread. School started up again today









But I do think that everyone should go check out the AMD post.
I think that those colors should be changed to reflect more red though









Next up is the 1156 and 1366 sockets. I noticed a major flaw in the spreadsheet that I will be fixing, and so I will HOPEFULLY have those up by tomorrow or Wednesday night. The latest will be by Saturday (you can stop bugging me now Denny







).
The 775 group will have to wait a little bit


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I have NOT been neglecting this thread. School started up again The latest will be by Saturday (you can stop bugging me now Denny







).
The 775 group will have to wait a little bit


----------



## Dilyn

EDIT
There you go Denny. The second to last most updated spreadsheet for the 1156 socket. I'll add everyone else who posted to their individual spreadsheets, change the colors on the AMD one, and then work on 1366.


----------



## reflex99

make spreadsheet bigger ploz


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*











EDIT
There you go Denny. The second to last most updated spreadsheet for the 1156 socket. I'll add everyone else who posted to their individual spreadsheets, change the colors on the AMD one, and then work on 1366.


Nice work Dilyn.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11881171*
> make spreadsheet bigger ploz


I'll do that when I get home from school.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

I'd like to be added to the AMD list







not bad for a C2 revision on a suicide run.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1574500


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;11881447*
> Nice work Dilyn.


Danke








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kratthew D. Kraids;11887516*
> I'd like to be added to the AMD list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad for a C2 revision on a suicide run.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1574500


Very nice.

Maybe I can get the 1366 socket finished before I go to see my movie


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Maybe I can get the 1366 socket finished before I go to see my movie










Get on it! What movie, Tron?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Get on it! What movie, Tron?


Was going to go and see Red, but that isn't going to work out


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

Thanks Dilyn


----------



## |WD-40|

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1471292

Core i7 930 D0 Batch #: 30008A997 - Air Cooled for test (now water cooled)
CPU Clocked at: 4009.9 MHz
Voltage: 1.24375 V (Vdroop off)
Idle Temps: 44-38-41-37
Load Temps: 97-96-92-89
HT: On


----------



## battlecryawesome

dude, thats the funniest AV i have ever seen,lmao


----------



## |WD-40|

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


dude, thats the funniest AV i have ever seen,lmao


Thanks lol.


----------



## Dilyn

That's awesome.
Adding you soon


----------



## |WD-40|

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|WD-40|*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1471292

Core i7 930 D0 Batch #: 30008A997 - Air Cooled for test (now water cooled)
CPU Clocked at: 4009.9 MHz
Voltage: 1.24375 V (Vdroop off)
Idle Temps: 44-38-41-37
Load Temps: 97-96-92-89
HT: On












Updated with a screen shot w/ water cooling.


----------



## Ando

655K @ 5Ghz

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio..._655k_5000_mhz


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *|WD-40|*


Updated with a screen shot w/ water cooling.


Looks like you have uneven contact. 8ÂºC difference between cores is not okay.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ando*












Checked the URL and it's there








But I'm not entirely sure if I can accept that name there in the validation. 
Maybe we should take a vote on this?

If you can direct me to your HWbot profile and show that you've got other validations under your OCN name, I will be willing to accept it.


----------



## alancsalt

Ando vs DANDO2-PC? Your call, but better if it says Ando....


----------



## Ando

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Ando vs DANDO2-PC? Your call, but better if it says Ando....



have a look at the HWbot link









http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...5k_5069.47_mhz


----------



## Dilyn

I will accept that!
It's already been done once before, so precedent would allow for it anyways.

You will be added to the list shortly mate


----------



## Ando

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I will accept that!
It's already been done once before, so precedent would allow for it anyways.

You will be added to the list shortly mate










Cheers man







(I put Ando on the second one anyways







)


----------



## RevyYYYe

Here's my final stable one http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1576765


----------



## Ando

*E8500*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...17ghz_4700_mhz










*E7200*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...hz_4303.97_mhz










*E2220*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...ghz_3850.2_mhz










WOW - I have hit 1Ghz + oc on every RETAIL CPU I have owned


----------



## |WD-40|

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Looks like you have uneven contact. 8ÂºC difference between cores is not okay.


The block it tightened evenly, and the block is also flat.
I believe the temp variation is due to the fact that I did not, and will not lap my CPU.

Looking around though, I found that it is every common for the i7 chips to vary between core temps so I'm not worried about it. The 4GHz stability Club listings on the EVGA website shows this too. 
Almost every post, thought some larger then others, has differences in core temp.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RevyYYYe*


Here's my final stable one http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1576765










Adding it after I finish this post









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ando*


*E8500*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...17ghz_4700_mhz










*E7200*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...hz_4303.97_mhz










*E2220*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...ghz_3850.2_mhz










WOW - I have hit 1Ghz + oc on every RETAIL CPU I have owned











These will be added once I finish the LGA 775 spreadsheet, which will more than likely be before I have exams (exams start January 19th). I hope to have the list finished by Next week Saturday. 
Will bookmark your post to keep it as a reminder that it needs to be added









Everyone should go checkout the 1366 socket post


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ando*


have a look at the HWbot link









http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...5k_5069.47_mhz


I wasn't saying it wasn't impressive. Certainly impressive









It's up to the person managing the thread. Your OCN user name was there, with a bit of extra camouflage...


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

I know I was just added but I pushed my 550 a little further.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1577356


----------



## A-Dub

Here's my C3 PII [email protected] 4949mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Tad confusing with Kratthew D. Kraids banner at bottom of your post. Assume you meant to post http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1577275

or


----------



## dixson01974

AMD 560 BE 5.0ghz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1477239


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kratthew D. Kraids;11909096*
> I know I was just added but I pushed my 550 a little further.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1577356


Nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A-Dub;11909720*
> Here's my C3 PII [email protected] 4949mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11910081*
> Tad confusing with Kratthew D. Kraids banner at bottom of your post. Assume you meant to post http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1577275
> 
> or


Thanks for that mate. Saved me the trouble of typing in that link down there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974;11911057*
> AMD 560 BE 5.0ghz.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1477239


Very nice.

All added!


----------



## jcw138

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1583283


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcw138;11942629*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1583283


Welcome to the club


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

testing on air and testing memory around 2200

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1584682

73.03% Increase..
not bad on air i guess.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;11949282*
> testing on air and testing memory around 2200
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1584682
> 
> 73.03% Increase..
> not bad on air i guess.


Very nice!








Updated


----------



## Will29j

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1582938

I'd like to join please.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Will29j*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1582938

I'd like to join please.


Welcome to the club


----------



## jhaze84

Just made it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585396


----------



## XtachiX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585883

can i join?


----------



## HiLuckyB

i5 750 4.0GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587575


----------



## Drenlin

This doesn't have to be stable, correct? I've had my 635 bench stable at 3.8, so I'm sure I can at least validate at 3.9...

Do all of my cores have to be active?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drenlin;11968298*
> This doesn't have to be stable, correct? I've had my 635 bench stable at 3.8, so I'm sure I can at least validate at 3.9...
> 
> Do all of my cores have to be active?


It only has to be stable long enough to get the CPU-Z Validation. Unless I'm mistaken no, not all of the cores need to be active.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;11967077*
> i5 750 4.0GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587575











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drenlin;11968298*
> This doesn't have to be stable, correct? I've had my 635 bench stable at 3.8, so I'm sure I can at least validate at 3.9...
> 
> Do all of my cores have to be active?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11973681*
> It only has to be stable long enough to get the CPU-Z Validation. Unless I'm mistaken no, not all of the cores need to be active.


Exactly. I am willing to accept any validation so long as it meets all requirements as outlined in the OP. Some clubs are more stringent with their requirements, but this club is for anyone who manages to get a validation of 1GHz over stock clocks


















(Images courtesy of alancsalt. Thanks again mate







)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Like your new images there buddy. Alan does some nice work doesn't he.

Please add this Q9550 to the list when you get a chance. It's a different cpu than the other one.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585440

Also please add my E2180.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538483


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;11974897*
> Like your new images there buddy. Alan does some nice work doesn't he.
> 
> Please add this Q9550 to the list when you get a chance. It's a different cpu than the other one.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1585440
> 
> Also please add my E2180.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1538483


He sure does!
Post bookmarked for when I finish the LGA 775 spreadsheet (or get to work on it







).
I have exams to prepare for, and so I'll have a lot of work to do this week. That and a AP Language paper. So I will hopefully get half of the LGA 775 sheet done this weekend. Sorry it's taking so long guys


----------



## Adhmuz

I need to be undated, I now have a 960, everyday at 4.2 GHz and the highest I could validate thus far is 4.5 heres the  I will eventually push it further but for now thats as high as it wants to go.

Thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz;11987181*
> I need to be undated, I now have a 960, everyday at 4.2 GHz and the highest I could validate thus far is 4.5 heres the  I will eventually push it further but for now thats as high as it wants to go.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mannyfc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587784
exciting stuff


----------



## ttaylor0024

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1591359

Stable as a rock!


----------



## bluesky2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc;11988002*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587784
> exciting stuff


sexy stuff!!


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Here is my newest oc.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1496162


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

wow... nice


----------



## roflolol

w00t! STABLE!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1591590


----------



## Drenlin

Finally got it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1592134

Nowhere near stable, and I had to get my room well below freezing to do it, but doggone it, I got 3.9GHz with a C2 chip and a Hyper 212+.









Major thanks to eloverton2...I'd still be fiddling with it without his help.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drenlin;11993954*
> Finally got it!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1592134
> 
> Nowhere near stable, and I had to get my room well below freezing to do it, but doggone it, I got 3.9GHz with a C2 chip and a Hyper 212+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major thanks to eloverton2...I'd still be fiddling with it without his help.


You need to re-read the instructions again. You need to have your OCN User Name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission as per the first page.


----------



## Drenlin

Missed that bit :/

Is this ok?








edit: In case there's any question, the date is wrong because I had to clear the CMOS during this.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Did you read the instructions? The requirement is a link to a valid CPU-Z Validation with the OCN User Name, not a screen shot which is too easy to fake. I can't speak for the club owner, but I doubt that a SS will be acceptable as it has never been in the past.


----------



## Drenlin

I know....I failed. I kinda' ignored that picture since most clubs just have some kind of graphic in the OP.

I figured posting it up was worth a shot though, since I don't exactly have a common hardware setup. Finding a duplicate with an OC that high would be impossible.

Ah well..guess I'm off to try again :/


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dilyn will have to make the final decision. He might be more lenient than others are. But a FYI, most, if not all of the OC clubs here at OCN require a valid CPU-Z Validation in the OCN User Name. It's pretty much the standard.


----------



## Dilyn

I will be doing an update as soon as I get home from my workout guys. 
I'll look at everything then.


----------



## robbo2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593257

woooooo


----------



## roflolol

w00t! NOWHERE NEAR STABLE









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593074


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1587784
exciting stuff


Post bookmarked for when I finally do finish the LGA 775 spreadsheet









Nice increase on that E7300 mate. Wish mine would've gone that high!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttaylor0024*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1591359

Stable as a rock!


Welcome to the club









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*


Here is my newest oc. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1496162










Post bookmarked









Quote:



Originally Posted by *roflolol*


w00t! STABLE!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1591590


Very nice









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drenlin*


Finally got it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1592134

Nowhere near stable, and I had to get my room well below freezing to do it, but doggone it, I got 3.9GHz with a C2 chip and a Hyper 212+.









Major thanks to eloverton2...I'd still be fiddling with it without his help.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You need to re-read the instructions again. You need to have your OCN User Name in the submitted by field of the CPU-Z submission as per the first page.


HEY! That's my job! 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Did you read the instructions? The requirement is a link to a valid CPU-Z Validation with the OCN User Name, not a screen shot which is too easy to fake. I can't speak for the club owner, but I doubt that a SS will be acceptable as it has never been in the past.


I'm going to have to go with precedent on this one, mate. Sorry, but I can't accept your screenshot.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593257

woooooo


Very nice









Quote:



Originally Posted by *roflolol*


w00t! NOWHERE NEAR STABLE









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593074


Good thing stability is a non-issue with this club









All spreadsheets have been updated up to this point!


----------



## roflolol

EVEN LESS STABLE, EVEN MOAR WIN







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593650


----------



## reflex99

stable = validation secure

nice work


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roflolol*


EVEN LESS STABLE, EVEN MOAR WIN







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593650


You are now ranked fiftieth of all 1366 chips


----------



## gildadan

not super epic but first time I have been able to do it.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1596797


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Put me in the 1156 game!

i3 530 4.4GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1186849

i3 550 4.61GHz:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1596468


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gildadan*


not super epic but first time I have been able to do it.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1596797


Post bookmarked








Beginning work on the LGA 775 club now. I have about forty five minutes, let's see how far I can get









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Put me in the 1156 game!

i3 530 4.4GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1186849

i3 550 4.61GHz:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1596468


----------



## NoGuru

i7920 @ 5.31 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599909


----------



## alancsalt

Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600601


----------



## railfan844




----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12037474*
> i7920 @ 5.31 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599909


i7 950 at 4.83GHz. Impressive. What did you use for cooling?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Update max with this chip







It will run all day @ 4.0GHz Hope my i7 875K will do more








i5 750 4.4GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1602085


----------



## RussianJ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1602169
PII 965 4.4 STABLE @ 1.432


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12047796*
> i7 950 at 4.83GHz. Impressive. What did you use for cooling?


That's not at 4.83 it's at 5.31. Dry Ice.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;12049014*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1602169
> PII 965 4.4 STABLE @ 1.432


You need to redo that with your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field as per the first post in the thread.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i got a few toys coming soon...
Celeron 347 & Pentium 4 631 & Asus Commando.

so i will have sub's soon.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;12047796*
> i7 950 at 4.83GHz. Impressive. What did you use for cooling?


That sounds like my overclock with NoGuru quoted. Just in case u were asking me, water.


----------



## reflex99

where'd ya find a commando?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12050364*
> where'd ya find a commando?


a good friend.


----------



## reflex99

awwwww ain't that sweet


----------



## ckybam3

so the question is does 1155 get added since almost every k chip can get 1ghz over stock?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;12051441*
> so the question is does 1155 get added since almost every k chip can get 1ghz over stock?


almost every 1366 and 1156 can get over 1GHz stock too


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12057404*
> almost every 1366 and 1156 can get over 1GHz stock too


I'd go as far as saing EVERY SB "K chip" can reach 1GHz Overclock.


----------



## reflex99

mine cant
at 129blk


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12059062*
> mine cant
> at 129blk


Haha yea, that would be tough, but it's the reason you get a K processor, to avoid that.


----------



## ckybam3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12057404*
> almost every 1366 and 1156 can get over 1GHz stock too


ok so then you answered my question. I want my name on moar lists duhhh


----------



## roflolol

Just COULD NOT get into 2 Ghz club. I increased my frequency by 1953 Mhz, but that was a beast in itself.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604188


----------



## PapaSmurf

When you start with a CPU clocked that high to begin with it's difficult to get a 2GHz over stock OC.


----------



## Dilyn

I will do an update tomorrow after school guys








Half days for the rest of the week because of exams. I've just been out for hours on end these past couple days and haven't had the energy to update lists.

I brought all of you some cookies. I hope that we can still be friends


----------



## PapaSmurf

What. No milk? How are we supposed to dunk them?


----------



## Dilyn

Still friends?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now you're talkin'.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


When you start with a CPU clocked that high to begin with it's difficult to get a 2GHz over stock OC.


brb, getting 5.4 on my proc. (2GHz OC)


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


brb, getting 5.4 on my proc. (2GHz OC)


It's been 5 hours now. Glad I'm not cut and bleeding to death and have you say "BRB".


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12037474*
> i7920 @ 5.31 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1599909












We have a new #1 for 1366 chips, my friends!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12040768*
> Update:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1600601












Nice little increase








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;12048732*
> Update max with this chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will run all day @ 4.0GHz Hope my i7 875K will do more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5 750 4.4GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1602085












You're now the fourteenth highest of 1156 socket chips








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflolol;12060473*
> Just COULD NOT get into 2 Ghz club. I increased my frequency by 1953 Mhz, but that was a beast in itself.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604188












How unfortunate








But a very nice increase nonetheless mate. Great job. That's something to be proud of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *railfan844;12045605*












You're going to need more than just a picture. I need an actual CPU-z link my friend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;12049014*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1602169
> PII 965 4.4 STABLE @ 1.432












You're going to need to see the OP for how to change the name field mate. Cannot accept HAF-PC.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12050346*
> i got a few toys coming soon...
> Celeron 347 & Pentium 4 631 & Asus Commando.
> 
> so i will have sub's soon.


That'll be exciting!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;12051441*
> so the question is does 1155 get added since almost every k chip can get 1ghz over stock?


I think I'm gonna go ahead and allow all entrants who can get over 1GHz. This club will not discriminate against any CPU. It just won't be as awesome an achievement for them as it is for the rest of us








I'll add something to the OP about it.


----------



## ckybam3

I am in then

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1605551


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckybam3;12066669*
> I am in then
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1605551


Speak of the Devil!









I just added something about you fellas to the OP









Making a new spreadsheet. You'll be added to a post soon enough.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflolol;12060473*
> Just COULD NOT get into 2 Ghz club. I increased my frequency by 1953 Mhz, but that was a beast in itself.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1604188


If Asus has a software OC utility you might try booting into Windows one or two steps down from your top Bios OC then use the utility to bump it up one notch at a time till you get there. That's what I did with my E2180. Took several tries to get there and a bit of experimenting to determine what bios OC to start with, but I ended up getting there.

You might want to try disabling all but one core of the CPU in the bios and only use 1 stick of ram. That will quite often allow you to squeeze an extra 50 to 100MHz out of an OC.


----------



## ckybam3

I am still working on my max oc but my 4.5 is my 247 oc. Will update when I get my max oc. I got alot more room to work with. Temps arent even hitting mid 50s yet.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Well here's my i7 875K @4.0 HT on 1.188v idle 1.223 Full load








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606213


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Well here's my i7 875K @4.0 HT on 1.188v idle 1.223 Full load








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606213


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606285


----------



## Luminosity47

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606297 direct link, or click on pic


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606285




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luminosity47*




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606297 direct link, or click on pic












Post bookmarked for when I finish the Socket 775 spreadsheet









EDIT
An update on the 775 spreadsheet...
Some of the Validation links are either broken or lead to the wrong place (wrong posts, incorrect CPU-z Links, etc.). Several of the first 50 links fall into this category. Please do not bite my head off about them








I will try to fix them as best I can. But since most of these entries were made long before I was even apart of this thread, I cannot promise any accuracy in fixing them. If I cannot find the proper link, I will simply put an *N/A* in the field and move on. These are the *only* entries allowed to have an N/A for a validation. Please do not attempt to give me a screenshot. I require a validation link.

Again, thank you for your patience. I hope to finish at least the first hundred entries by Thursday evening.


----------



## animal0307

I fought for this one. Took me about a month. When I get get some cash saved up for a new rig I'll lap and suicide this chip but for now here is my e7200.









24 hours prime and 50 IBT tests and I call that stable.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606285


Wowie! Lottavolts! A Quake3 impressive.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Wowie! Lottavolts! A Quake3 impressive.


I have reverse vdroop after a certain point, and i don't know why.

That is actually like 1.58 in bios

LLC off


----------



## alancsalt

Did you have any other monitoring (like hwmonitor) to see if it said the same? The bios is still young.

Oh yes, 5GHz Club?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Did you have any other monitoring (like hwmonitor) to see if it said the same? The bios is still young.

Oh yes, 5GHz Club?


multimeter confirms that it is true lol

error 404: reflex cannot find 5GHz OC club

i know it is here somewhere


----------



## PapaSmurf

http://www.overclock.net/general-processor-discussions/678487-5ghz-overclock-club.html


----------



## ckybam3

could I get an update pls?

5ghz now

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606347


----------



## KingT

Please update my score..

Validation link

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

BCA thanx for the props..

Same back to you..









CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ckybam3*


could I get an update pls?

5ghz now

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1606347












Quote:



Originally Posted by *animal0307*


I fought for this one. Took me about a month. When I get get some cash saved up for a new rig I'll lap and suicide this chip but for now here is my e7200.









24 hours prime and 50 IBT tests and I call that stable.














Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Please update my score..

Validation link

CHEERS..





















*animal0307* and *KingT*, your posts have been bookmarked for when I finish the 775 Socket spreadsheet


----------



## Gyn3c0l0g15t

Theres the link









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608413

Thanks.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Got my i7 875k to 4.4 almost 4.5 when I get a day off ill get it to 4.6







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608082


----------



## yuksel911

nice overclocks


----------



## KingT

Dilyn update my score again please..

It's not much but it counts..









Validation link

CHEERS..


----------



## Ranger1230

got mine over-clocked a little passed the 1GHz mark:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1613913


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Been working on this for awhile, would run Orthos and OCCT, but couldnt make it through Intel Burn test. Played with the voltage and here we are.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1612583








[/IMG]


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb*


Been working on this for awhile, would run Orthos and OCCT, but couldnt make it through Intel Burn test. Played with the voltage and here we are. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1612583


This thread is not about "Stable 1GHz OC"..

You just need to be 1GHz above stock CPU freq,validate OC and that's it..

Still good work you got there..









CHEERS..


----------



## blooder11181

the pentium g6950 is at 4ghz will try 4.2ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb*


Been working on this for awhile, would run Orthos and OCCT, but couldnt make it through Intel Burn test. Played with the voltage and here we are.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1612583


As King said, it only needs to be stable long enough to get the CPU-Z Validation. There are a couple of Stable OC Clubs here at OCN somewhere (not sure where though).

Unfortunately you didn't follow instructions and put your OCN user name in the Submitted By field like it states in the first post so you'll need to redo it.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Thanks PapaSmurf> redone for submission.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1614467


----------



## PapaSmurf

That should work.







:


----------



## A-Dub

Here's a few more from some recent benching sessions:


----------



## Bastyn99

Was fooling around with my new I5 760 and Rasa kit









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616548


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12112436*
> This thread is not about "Stable 1GHz OC"..
> 
> You just need to be 1GHz above stock CPU freq,validate OC and that's it..
> 
> Still good work you got there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..










well dang. If I had know that. I think I will try getting 4.2 then.


----------



## MiskatCitnamor

i7 950 @ 4.41ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616939


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gyn3c0l0g15t*


Theres the link









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608413

Thanks.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Got my i7 875k to 4.4 almost 4.5 when I get a day off ill get it to 4.6







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1608082












Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Dilyn update my score again please..

It's not much but it counts..









Validation link

CHEERS..











Post bookmarked









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ranger1230*


got mine over-clocked a little passed the 1GHz mark:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1613913












Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-Dub*


Here's a few more from some recent benching sessions:









































Lots of submissions









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*


Was fooling around with my new I5 760 and Rasa kit









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616548












Quote:



Originally Posted by *MiskatCitnamor*


i7 950 @ 4.41ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1616939





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


the pentium g6950 is at 4ghz will try 4.2ghz


Eagerly awaiting your submission


















Sorry for the scarcity of updates guys








Trying to work on the 775 spreadsheet now.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Just so you know you put both of my i7 875k as i5's


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Just so you know you put both of my i7 875k as i5's










Fixed


----------



## Turbo16

Can I join the club
P4 Northwood [email protected] 3.6ghz on air with TT Sonic tower
cpu-z validation link


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb*


Thanks PapaSmurf> redone for submission.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1614467










what about, I wanna be picked


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1620601


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;12155450*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1620601


Looking forward to your follow up scores.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;12155450*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1620601


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12156120*
> Looking forward to your follow up scores.


Me too, he has only had 1366 for about one day:drink:


----------



## jhaze84

Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1602445


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thanks guys. Ive been reading all day, I feel electric now.lol


----------



## CL3P20

couple for me.. some old some new

655k @ 6.23ghz - LN

980x @ 4.49ghz- air


----------



## Terdog

I would like to join, here my CPU-Z Validation link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1633596


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;7061051*
> The question has been brought up:
> 
> I have made the decision to admit all chips that can reach 1GHz overclocks or higher. I will not discriminate against any specific chip or socket, no matter how easy it may be to attain these speeds. Their overclocks just won't be as large accomplishments as the overclocks on the older socket chips.


That sounds like a good plan to me. Now that you have set the precedent I'll follow along with my clubs.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terdog;12233835*
> I would like to join, here my CPU-Z Validation link
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1633596


That CPU-Z shows you are underclocked by 300MHz, not overclocked by 1GHz. I think you posted the incorrect CPU-Z validation.


----------



## XtachiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That CPU-Z shows you are underclocked by 300MHz, not overclocked by 1GHz. I think you posted the incorrect CPU-Z validation.


i think he needs to be running the cpu at 100% during validation because of his bios settings his mult. goes down to 6 and i believe it should be 8


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


i think he needs to be running the cpu at 100% during validation because of his bios settings his mult. goes down to 6 and i believe it should be 8


It would take a lot more than that to get a 1GHz OC. With the 8 multi they would need a fsb of 457 and they only have it set to 385. EIST doesn't change the fsb, only the multi.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Sign me up

4.42ghz 1075T


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84;12162558*
> Can I join?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1602445











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbo16;12148836*
> Can I join the club
> P4 Northwood [email protected] 3.6ghz on air with TT Sonic tower
> cpu-z validation link











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb;12151449*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about, I wanna be picked












All of your posts have been bookmarked for when I (finally) finish the Socket 775 spreadsheet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;12155450*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1620601











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;12164797*
> couple for me.. some old some new
> 
> 655k @ 6.23ghz - LN
> 
> 980x @ 4.49ghz- air












Second place on the 1156 socket








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terdog;12233835*
> I would like to join, here my CPU-Z Validation link
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1633596












That is an underclock, not an overclock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;12244169*
> Sign me up
> 
> 4.42ghz 1075T


----------



## KingT

@ *Dilyn*

When you're going to update LGA 775 chart?

You were the one who complained the most about XtremeCustom not updating this club often enough and now when he has handed over this club to you it seems that you're not doing any better..

It has been over a week since I have submitted my latest OC and still no update on the chart..

CHEERS..


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Ya...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *Dilyn*

When you're going to update LGA 775 chart?

You were the one who complained the most about XtremeCustom not updating this club often enough and now when he has handed over this club to you it seems that you're not doing any better..

It has been over a week since I have submitted my latest OC and still no update on the chart..

CHEERS..


Would you like to add nearly 500 people to a chart


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Would you like to add nearly 500 people to a chart










Do your work man..walk the walk..









CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

Smurf was the one who went a bit crazy









This is volunteer work, my friend. I will work on the list now.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;12250362*
> Smurf was the one who went a bit crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is volunteer work, my friend. I will work on the list now.


Then please do..









And Papa does his job at 4GHz OC and 2GHz OC clubs pretty damn good so..









CHEERS..


----------



## Dilyn

I just remembered about a post that Papa made a LONG time ago. 
Searched through the thread and found it









I'll copy it into a spreadsheet and put that one up right now. Then I'll add all the latest Socket 775 submissions to it in the new format, and then work on converting Papa's into the correct style.
Thank you so much, Papa.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I just remembered about a post that Papa made a LONG time ago. 
Searched through the thread and found it









I'll copy it into a spreadsheet and put that one up right now. Then I'll add all the latest Socket 775 submissions to it in the new format, and then work on converting Papa's into the correct style.
Thank you so much, Papa.










No problem.


----------



## murderbymodem

I see I've been bumped down to 70!? Oh well, I guess that's still pretty high up there









I've been trying to get higher with that E6300, I even have better ram now (1066 while I had 800 before) and a P45 board (DFI LANParty Jr P45-T2RS, while I had a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L before) and I can't even get to 3.4GHz like I did on the older setup.









Running it at 3.2 (it's stable) right now, so I guess it works, but I'm confused as to why I can't get as high as before


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I see I've been bumped down to 70!? Oh well, I guess that's still pretty high up there









I've been trying to get higher with that E6300, I even have better ram now (1066 while I had 800 before) and a P45 board (DFI LANParty Jr P45-T2RS, while I had a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L before) and I can't even get to 3.4GHz like I did on the older setup.









Running it at 3.2 (it's stable) right now, so I guess it works, but I'm confused as to why I can't get as high as before










I know nothing of LANParty boards, so I can't help









I'd say that anything past rank 100 is great for this socket









If anyone knows of a fast way to copy only portions of each cell and paste them into other cells, PLEASE let me know. Otherwise, thiere is going to be a LOT of ctrl+x ctrl+v


----------



## PapaSmurf

That LanParty board has a lot more settings in the bios than your old GigaByte P35-DS3L does so it's going to take some experimenting to get the right settings. I haven't used a DFI board since S 462 and 939 and have no idea what to advise on one of their S775 boards. You might want to post a help thread in the Intel Motherboards Forum here to see if anyone has any ideas. I can't imagine it not being able to OC that E6300 as well as the P35-DS3L did.


----------



## Dilyn

With the assistance of a SavageBunny, we have managed to finish formatting all of the Socket 775 spreadsheet!








Those who have helped shall be getting an honorable mention in the OP, and you can all expect an update by ten o'clock!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Those who have helped shall be getting an honorable mention in the OP, and you can all expect an update by ten o'clock!


including me?

Nice...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


With the assistance of a SavageBunny, we have managed to finish formatting all of the Socket 775 spreadsheet!








Those who have helped shall be getting an honorable mention in the OP, and you can all expect an update by ten o'clock!


Nice work everyone!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


including me?

Nice...


All previous owners will be mentioned as well








So far I only know of two though. Yourself and NoLonger.









Battlecryawesome does NOT love my spreadsheet. Because of him, all of the validations have been off








Update might be tomorrow now because of all the snags I've run into with those.

EDIT
Alright so I've finished nearly half of the Socket 775 sheet. 
I will be finishing it up tomorrow as soon as I can... Although My girlfriend may be coming over. I'm sure you all will understand any delay








If everything goes according to plan, this should be done by Saturday. The list will be fully updated with all entries I've received, the spreadsheet will be in the OP, and everything will be cleaned up. 
Thank you all again for your patience


----------



## Dilyn

Just a friendly bump. No motive behind it or anything, I promise


----------



## KingT

@ *Dilyn*

Nicely done..









Now word of advice..you should leave only the best score on the sheet if it's done on the same system (CPU+mobo) and by the same OCN member and erase the old lower ones..

Now I in particular have 3 different scores but done with the same system..

Just update the score with the best one as it would be better to keep the sheet nice and clean..

CHEERS..


----------



## Ceej

New to the forums, finding all the cool clubs









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627083


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice work on the 775 Doc..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *Dilyn*

Nicely done..









Now word of advice..you should leave only the best score on the sheet if it's done on the same system (CPU+mobo) and by the same OCN member and erase the old lower ones..

Now I in particular have 3 different scores but done with the same system..

Just update the score with the best one as it would be better to keep the sheet nice and clean..

CHEERS..


I don't quite thing I can do that at this point








I don't really have a problem with showing how people have progressed with their overclocks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ceej*


New to the forums, finding all the cool clubs









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627083












Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Nice work on the 775 Doc..


Thank you


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *Dilyn*

Nicely done..









Now word of advice..you should leave only the best score on the sheet if it's done on the same system (CPU+mobo) and by the same OCN member and erase the old lower ones..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I don't quite thing I can do that at this point








I don't really have a problem with showing how people have progressed with their overclocks.


I agree.


----------



## baker18

e3300 @ 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638916


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baker18*


e3300 @ 5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1638916


----------



## razr m3

Phenom II X4 955 @ 4.22GHz
200*21 w/ 1.4625V and about as stable as a sandcastle in the rain.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1639663


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3;12276410*
> Phenom II X4 955 @ 4.22GHz
> 200*21 w/ 1.4625V and about as stable as a sandcastle in the rain.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1639663


----------



## reflex99

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a44zz/

1GHz OC on my 6870 memory (effective clock).

IIRC a while back, you said that you would accept anything with a 1GHz OC.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12279636*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a44zz/
> 
> 1GHz OC on my 6870 memory (effective clock).
> 
> IIRC a while back, you said that you would accept anything with a 1GHz OC.












Firstly, this is in the Processors section. GPUs are not included here.
Secondly, I said that I would be accepting anything with a 1GHz OC with the fact that only CPUs were allowed in as a given prerequisite.

That said, there is a 1GHz OC on GPU Core club somewhere around here, but you must also present a 15 minute or so Furmark test to prove stability to get in.


----------



## reflex99

hater. Ima go try the 4/5GHz OC club.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12279636*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a44zz/
> 
> 1GHz OC on my 6870 memory (effective clock).
> 
> IIRC a while back, you said that you would accept anything with a 1GHz OC.


I think it was nolonger that stated that he would if there was sufficient proof back when he ran the club, but I don't recall Dilyn or XTreemCustomz (when he had it) saying they would. I know I stated that I would in my clubs, but I doubt anyone is going to OC their vid card or ram 2GHz above stock or 4GHz total anytime soon.


----------



## reflex99

My GPU is above 4GHz on memory (effective clock) at stock.

TriXX won't go high enough to break 2GHz i need 1550MHz to do that, and it only gives me 1500....ugh


----------



## Dilyn

I will not be accepting GPU overclocks for this club


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12280019*
> My GPU is above 4GHz on memory (effective clock) at stock.
> 
> TriXX won't go high enough to break 2GHz i need 1550MHz to do that, and it only gives me 1500....ugh


Anything that is already 4GHz Stock wouldn't qualify as it wouldn't be overclocked when it reached 4gig.


----------



## bennieboi6969

can i be added http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627257


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12280369*
> can i be added http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627257


----------



## ezveedub

Request to add

I7 860 2.8Ghz @ 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1637738


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Request to add

I7 860 2.8Ghz @ 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1637738


----------



## Fiwb587

i5 2500k @4.390GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643400
not a big accomplishment I know but it's my first OC


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641728


----------



## Jelah

oops


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shuojinz;12302946*
> i5 2500k @4.390GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643400
> not a big accomplishment I know but it's my first OC











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12304876*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641728











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah;12306658*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1643866


----------



## Jelah

Feels bad man

Lol


----------



## Dilyn

Why'd you decide to go with the 950?


----------



## breenemeister

Please add me to the club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1646808

Thanks,


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;12323333*
> Why'd you decide to go with the 950?


Geez, they aren't all "bad". They're the cheap one now. i7-960 nearly double price where I am. There are a small number that need silly volts though.

(Course, looking after the 950 OC club, you'd have to expect me to defend 'em)


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm in for 5.4

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622708

If i had watercooling i could run that 24/7. Sadly, i don't. and i hit 70 degrees on air at 5. lol


----------



## Jelah

Killed my 930 with some water/ bad psu/ bad mobo


----------



## PapaSmurf

That sucks.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1646980

I really dont expect more with all the RAM slots filled.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister;12325522*
> Please add me to the club.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1646808
> 
> Thanks,












It needs to be at 3.8 GHz mate. Sorry, but you hit validate at the wrong time








I hate it when that happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12326264*
> Geez, they aren't all "bad". They're the cheap one now. i7-960 nearly double price where I am. There are a small number that need silly volts though.
> 
> (Course, looking after the 950 OC club, you'd have to expect me to defend 'em)


I didn't say they were, I was just wondering why you decided to get rid of the 930 and get a 950. But now it looks like the 930 died, and so you figured why not get a 950








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12326527*
> I'm in for 5.4
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1622708
> 
> If i had watercooling i could run that 24/7. Sadly, i don't. and i hit 70 degrees on air at 5. lol












Good job Boyd








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE;12327619*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1646980
> 
> I really dont expect more with all the RAM slots filled.












It's beautiful


----------



## alex1234556

can i apply

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1647195


----------



## Jelah

Yep, oh well, I'm having a hard time deciding what to do, I cant choose between Mountain Mod case, a tj07, finding a golden 1366 chip on rfd or hwc, buying a dice pot, or getting a 775 board and cpu to mess around with and get the pot for that later (RIIIE has 775 and 1366 block mounts) so many options


----------



## Does10Things

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1648414


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex1234556;12328564*
> can i apply
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1647195


Sure


























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah;12331235*
> Yep, oh well, I'm having a hard time deciding what to do, I cant choose between Mountain Mod case, a tj07, finding a golden 1366 chip on rfd or hwc, buying a dice pot, or getting a 775 board and cpu to mess around with and get the pot for that later (RIIIE has 775 and 1366 block mounts) so many options


Do all of them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Does10Things;12336522*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1648414


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;12327928*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be at 3.8 GHz mate. Sorry, but you hit validate at the wrong time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it when that happens.


Let's try this again. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1648736

I fired up Prime95 to guarantee it this time. I was too lazy to go into BIOS again and bump it up.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister;12339374*
> Let's try this again. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1648736
> 
> I fired up Prime95 to guarantee it this time. I was too lazy to go into BIOS again and bump it up.












Now THAT is what I like to see! Dedication


----------



## baker18

i3 530

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1648907


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Do all of them










Hahahaha good thinking, I actually just stumbled across a few 920's that clock pretty well, I think I'm going to pick one of them up this weekend, then next move will probably be a used 775 set up, just gotta wait for a EP45-UD3P and a E8600 to pop up cheap somewhere, then throw the 775 rig in my 932, and pick up either a MM case or TJ07 for my main rig, then all's I need is a pot so I can do some extreme benching







My wallets going to hate me by the time I'm finished.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baker18;12341667*
> i3 530
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1648907





















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah;12344039*
> Hahahaha good thinking, I actually just stumbled across a few 920's that clock pretty well, I think I'm going to pick one of them up this weekend, then next move will probably be a used 775 set up, just gotta wait for a EP45-UD3P and a E8600 to pop up cheap somewhere, then throw the 775 rig in my 932, and pick up either a MM case or TJ07 for my main rig, then all's I need is a pot so I can do some extreme benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallets going to hate me by the time I'm finished.


If Lady Fate decides to smile at me this time, I'll be doing something similar








Good luck with all that mate. The TJ07 looks so BA...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah;12344039*
> Hahahaha good thinking, I actually just stumbled across a few 920's that clock pretty well, I think I'm going to pick one of them up this weekend, then next move will probably be a used 775 set up, just gotta wait for a EP45-UD3P and a E8600 to pop up cheap somewhere, then throw the 775 rig in my 932, and pick up either a MM case or TJ07 for my main rig, then all's I need is a pot so I can do some extreme benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallets going to hate me by the time I'm finished.


ESP in the EP45-UD3 thread is going to be selling his UD3P IINM. You might want to contact him to see what kind of a deal you can make with him if he hasn't sold it already.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


ESP in the EP45-UD3 thread is going to be selling his UD3P IINM. You might want to contact him to see what kind of a deal you can make with him if he hasn't sold it already.


Ugghhhh I totally would buy all of that if he was in Canada







Shipping will be ridiculous though, and I don't have any funds on paypal, gotta pay with EMT









Thanks for the tip anyway though Papa


----------



## PapaSmurf

Yeah. That cross border shipping can be a real you know what at times.


----------



## usmccueball

Ooohhh, I wanna be in the club.









i7 950 @ 4.32GHz - 41% OC


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usmccueball*


Ooohhh, I wanna be in the club.









i7 950 @ 4.32GHz - 41% OC


----------



## Jplaz

Phenom II x2 555
3.2 to 4.29
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1041503_


----------



## Sith78

Here is my validation  Add me please


----------



## Lostintyme

Here is mine. 1.06GHZ over stock. I am using a Scythe Mugen 2 with a single GELID Wing 12 PL fan on it. I am currently running prime95 and temps have not gone past 33C.


----------



## TwistedDane

IÂ´m in









TwistedDane
E8400 CO @ 4428.02 MHz ~ 45% OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1651967


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654686


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jplaz;12354385*
> Phenom II x2 555
> 3.2 to 4.29
> http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1041503_


Since HWBot accepted it...

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sith78;12354883*
> Here is my validation  Add me please











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostintyme;12358473*
> Here is mine. 1.06GHZ over stock. I am using a Scythe Mugen 2 with a single GELID Wing 12 PL fan on it. I am currently running prime95 and temps have not gone past 33C.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedDane;12360549*
> I´m in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TwistedDane
> E8400 CO @ 4428.02 MHz ~ 45% OC
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1651967


Nice job!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12376928*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654686


Beautiful!


----------



## Rustynails

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654869 <---


----------



## SilverFire

SilverFire, checking in with a 4.2ghz OC. So far I've only done multiplier and voltage adjustments....can't wait to get the NB up as well.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655371


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rustynails*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654869 <---












Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverFire*


SilverFire, checking in with a 4.2ghz OC. So far I've only done multiplier and voltage adjustments....can't wait to get the NB up as well.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655371












Submitted by SilverFire | Mon, 14 Feb 2011 13:32:09 +0100 | *Rejected* by CPU-Z 1.56

Sorry mate


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;12380606*
> SilverFire, checking in with a 4.2ghz OC. So far I've only done multiplier and voltage adjustments....can't wait to get the NB up as well.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1655371


"Rejected by CPU-Z" can often be fixed in Win 7 by going to the compatibility tab of the shortcut and changing os compatibility.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656309

testing on a Asus Commando


----------



## SilverFire

Ok, try again.

Ran it in Vista SP2 Comp mode.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656431


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;12388424*
> Ok, try again.
> 
> Ran it in Vista SP2 Comp mode.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656431


Let me guess. You're using the Pre-release SP1 of Windows 7 right?


----------



## animal0307

WHOO)!!! 775 spread sheet!!!


----------



## SilverFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12388487*
> Let me guess. You're using the Pre-release SP1 of Windows 7 right?


Build 6770, or 6771, can't remember offhand.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;12389107*
> Build 6770, or 6771, can't remember offhand.


That's what caused it. CPU-Z doesn't recognize it which is why it rejects it and why using any of the compatibility modes takes care of it.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Another test on the Commando.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656522

was displeased with this one... but oh well, moving on to another..


----------



## AMDMAXX

Add me please 1155 socket... valid link posted.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656640

Screenshots:


----------



## sockpirate

Here ya go !

EDIT: 5GHZ validation link


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12387065*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656309
> 
> testing on a Asus Commando












BEAST!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;12388424*
> Ok, try again.
> 
> Ran it in Vista SP2 Comp mode.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656431











You might hate me for this...









Needs to be a minimum of 4.2GHz. Sorry mate, you're .02 MHz away








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;12388536*
> WHOO)!!! 775 spread sheet!!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12389487*
> Another test on the Commando.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656522
> 
> was displeased with this one... but oh well, moving on to another..












A 102% increase is no laughing matter








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDMAXX;12390929*
> Add me please 1155 socket... valid link posted.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656640
> 
> Screenshots:












Man those things OC like crazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12408274*
> 
> 
> Here ya go !












Welcome aboard me hearty


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverFire*


Ok, try again.

Ran it in Vista SP2 Comp mode.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656431


.02MHz - If you pull the submit screen to one side while validating and watch the OC cycle up and down a bit you may be able to catch it by hitting submit when it's above the magic number? All the best...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


.02MHz - If you pull the submit screen to one side while validating and watch the OC cycle up and down a bit you may be able to catch it by hitting submit when it's above the magic number? All the best...


It sucks when I have to do that but rules is rules









it helps to stress test while hitting submit, as that will increase your CPU's speed to the maximum it can go instead of downclocking and cycling around like it normally will.
Or you can raise the FSB a couple notches and do it the lazy man's way


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


.02MHz - If you pull the submit screen to one side while validating and watch the OC cycle up and down a bit you may be able to catch it by hitting submit when it's above the magic number? All the best...


Or just OC it one more step to give you a bit of breathing room. I can see having to fiddle like that to get a 2gig over stock OC, but a 1gig? It shouldn't be necessary to cut it that close unless you are try to validate an old S462 Athlon.


----------



## hellfire72

E6600 at 3.71ghz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1664233


----------



## Boyboyd

Im thinking about getting that rasa 240 kit so i can run my suicide run speeds all the time.


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Add me in please.. 3.99 and climbing

validate


----------



## Schnupper

E8500 E0 at 4.2GHz


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

testing this one...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668556


----------



## Kryton

Pushing it and will get one shortly.

EDIT:
Here it is.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672922


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;12462358*
> Pushing it and will get one shortly.


Put Kryton into the name field rather than bones, to be sure to be sure







Ah, ninja'd ag'in


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12462510*
> Put Kryton into the name field rather than bones, to be sure to be sure


Already done since that's what happened to the first one and redid the validation for a better result.









EDIT: Actually you got double-ninja'ed in both posts.









Next up will be an attempt to get a Socket A in here with a valid entry.
I believe my XP-M 2500 can do it and there's only one way to really know..... I'll give it a shot sometime soon.


----------



## radaja

heres my new i7-970

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1669892

*[email protected] HT ON w/1.36v*


----------



## RussianJ

Latest shot:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668179


----------



## blooder11181

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1670619


----------



## draggy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1671802


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draggy;12481201*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1671802


You'll need to redo that with your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field as per the first post of the thread.


----------



## draggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;12483566*
> You'll need to redo that with your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field as per the first post of the thread.


sorry about that, I missed that part

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672849


----------



## Dilyn

Due to unforeseen circumstances, the list will not be updated until Friday








I am sorry for any issues this may cause for you.
Your understanding is appreciated.


----------



## SkinBob

Here is my submission

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1674534


----------



## BungalowJunkie

Dilyn, I'm retracting my submission.. I'm having some stabilty issues with my OC

Had to downclock to find some stable refs, now I'm running IBT @ 3.84.. if that is good and prime is peachy, then I'll re-submit.

trying to play fair and not cheat the system


----------



## luckypunk

is it a matter of cooling or can some of the same chips just not OC as high?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12508892*
> is it a matter of cooling or can some of the same chips just not OC as high?


its more like
-one of the kind cpu
-some times the same batch of cpus oc the same
or close
-having good quality of hardware for it (mobo; ram) expensive or not


----------



## luckypunk

Its so depressing being only .4ghz away


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


Its so depressing being only .4ghz away










whats is your memory speed right now?
try to low the speed if i can


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie*


Dilyn, I'm retracting my submission.. I'm having some stabilty issues with my OC









Had to downclock to find some stable refs, now I'm running IBT @ 3.84.. if that is good and prime is peachy, then I'll re-submit.

trying to play fair and not cheat the system










Stability is not a requirement. OCN clubs are usually about the peak overclock you can validate rather than what you can get stable. If an OCN club is about stability it says so in the name of the club.

So no need to retract anything, and all the best for your OC!


----------



## luckypunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


whats is your memory speed right now?
try to low the speed if i can


its 5-5-5-15, i cant get it any lower or else i cant POST even if i raise the voltage.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


its 5-5-5-15, i cant get it any lower or else i cant POST even if i raise the voltage.


not the timings the memory speed (533mhz or 667mhz)


----------



## luckypunk

neither, 400mhz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


neither, 400mhz










He wanted to know what it is rated for as in PC2-6400 (DDR2-800) so it's 800MHz ram.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


neither, 400mhz










set in the bios 533mhz (266mhz) or 667mhz (333mhz)


----------



## luckypunk

i cant do either or else it wont POST.


----------



## blooder11181

did you update the motherboard bios?


----------



## luckypunk

the latest is f9 i believe but on that version of the BIOS i can only get to 3.4ghz stable for some reason so i stuck with f7.


----------



## blooder11181

what vcore are you using?

maybe its because you are running unlock cpu
or you need ddr2 1066


----------



## luckypunk

vcore is 1.475v, cpu nb is 2.6ghz @ 1.3v


----------



## The_Punisher

Add please! Here's the link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1676989

And a pic of OCCT 1hr stable. Not required I know, just wanted to show its stable and my 24/7 OC


----------



## Jelah

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677207







Getting close to 2GHz!


----------



## alancsalt

What vcore?


----------



## Jelah

I think around 1.37 or 1.38 in bios, It does 4.0 at 1.275 in bios, might be able to put it a little lower because i think llc is bringing that up at load, but meh, not bad for a c0.


----------



## alancsalt

You're right. Not bad for a CO!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire72;12443358*
> E6600 at 3.71ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1664233










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12444052*
> Im thinking about getting that rasa 240 kit so i can run my suicide run speeds all the time.


Do it! I'm getting the XSPC RS360 kit myself







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie;12458729*
> Add me in please.. 3.99 and climbing
> 
> validate











Nice!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnupper;12461228*
> 
> E8500 E0 at 4.2GHz










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12461808*
> testing this one...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668556


I'm not worthy... I'm not worthy...
Nice to see you got into your elite club















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton;12462358*
> Pushing it and will get one shortly.
> 
> EDIT:
> Here it is.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672922










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radaja;12468571*
> heres my new i7-970
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1669892
> 
> *[email protected] HT ON w/1.36v*


New and already pushing it as far as you can, eh?















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;12471330*
> Latest shot:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668179










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12473173*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1670619


I don't think that I've ever even HEARD of this chip before















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draggy;12487414*
> sorry about that, I missed that part
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672849


This may sound a little... Weird...
But I cannot find the stock speed for this chip








If anyone can find it out for me, that would be great. I will be sending you a PM in case you are not checking this thread!
Otherwise...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkinBob;12498404*
> Here is my submission
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1674534










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BungalowJunkie;12507516*
> Dilyn, I'm retracting my submission.. I'm having some stabilty issues with my OC
> 
> Had to downclock to find some stable refs, now I'm running IBT @ 3.84.. if that is good and prime is peachy, then I'll re-submit.
> 
> trying to play fair and not cheat the system


Aw








Cheating the system?








How do you think I got my 4.75GHz Validation? Definitely not by being stable








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12510634*
> Its so depressing being only .4ghz away


I know the feeling D:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12512499*
> Stability is not a requirement. OCN clubs are usually about the peak overclock you can validate rather than what you can get stable. If an OCN club is about stability it says so in the name of the club.
> 
> So no need to retract anything, and all the best for your OC!


I should really try putting that in the OP if I haven't already








But, it is always up to the person submitting the submission. I will accept whatever submission they wish me to have. If they only want one in the system at a time, so be it. If they only want their stable OCs there, fine by me. It's all up to them. If they don't want a certain submission to be placed because they don't like the fact that it isn't stable, more power to them!
Bungalow, I will gladly uphold your request to retract your last submission. Here's hoping you can get it stable enough for your liking though!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Punisher;12517158*
> Add please! Here's the link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1676989
> 
> And a pic of OCCT 1hr stable. Not required I know, just wanted to show its stable and my 24/7 OC










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah;12518343*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting close to 2GHz!


AWESOME!

























Sorry for the LONG delay guys! I didn't really want to use my Wii to try and update the sheets


----------



## NeRoToXeN

I have a question on this.

I had the computer I'm using atm in my sig oc'd 1ghz at one point in time on air. A link to that is in my sig or here. I was able to get it verified, but the page is no longer available link. If you google cpu-z and show_oc?id=107905 (the latter of the link "boyaah") It brings up my amdgeeks overclocked database dealio seen here.

Would I need to try and go for another suicide, and get it verified, to join? Or would those links provide enough proof?










EDIT: After looking at the other validation links posted above, I put the last digits of my validation link that wasn't working into the links that are working and it shows my validation!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=107905


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeRoToXeN;12527354*
> I have a question on this.
> 
> I had the computer I'm using atm in my sig oc'd 1ghz at one point in time on air. A link to that is in my sig or here. I was able to get it verified, but the page is no longer available link. If you google cpu-z and show_oc?id=107905 (the latter of the link "boyaah") It brings up my amdgeeks overclocked database dealio seen here.
> 
> Would I need to try and go for another suicide, and get it verified, to join? Or would those links provide enough proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: After looking at the other validation links posted above, I put the last digits of my validation link that wasn't working into the links that are working and it shows my validation!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=107905


Well I'm glad you found it


















Draggy's submission has ALSO been added


----------



## blooder11181

review

http://www.legionhardware.com/articl..._x2_550,1.html

oc

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...0-cpu-review/1


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


review

http://www.legionhardware.com/articl..._x2_550,1.html

oc
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...0-cpu-review/1


So you need a H55 board that can do better than 220 bclk to get more than 4.62GHz out of a 32nm Pentium G6950..and it uses less power than AMD

You got a validation for that?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12530554*
> So you need a H55 board that can do better than 220 bclk to get more than 4.62GHz out of a 32nm Pentium G6950..and it uses less power than AMD
> 
> You got a validation for that?












go to page 173


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*











go to page 173


Not yr sig rig - oh well, 4009. You can OC it further then








Interesting chip.


----------



## blooder11181

too many rigs to choose


----------



## Destructor3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1680301

i7 @ 4Ghz Stable on LinX.


----------



## superste2201

Phenom II x2 555 BE, unlocked to 3 cores and overclocked to 4.2ghz. Amazing price to clock performance.

31.25% increase. Not including the extra core.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683749


----------



## HiLuckyB

Update - my best i7 875K - 4621.08 MHz (HT On) But not stable







Just long enough for cpu-z







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683717


----------



## Sethy666

Im up


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683771


----------



## paulharrison123

Here i am, Phenom 1090T 4.4ghz

Can I join?



VALIDATE

Im still rising


----------



## gcampton

Well, I don't see any 555's in that list so here's mine. Only had to add some extra volts to get stable, and still under 50 degree's.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684846


----------



## Xristo

Add me in =D 1.4ghz overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684861


----------



## Jelah

Yayyy finally 2GHz OC









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686124

I think volts were just slightly over 1.4 in bios


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Yayyy finally 2GHz OC









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686124

I think volts were just slightly over 1.4 in bios










CPUZ 1.56 didn't show volts for Asus Rampage Extreme. 1.57 does but not always. Have you tried the ROG-CPUZ?

I just like to see volts somehow.


----------



## ajmidd12

Submitted for acceptance









AMD Phenom II x4 955BE - 4.309GHz @ 1.535v

Air Cooled, for 12+ hours on Prime95 with no errors.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;12560646*
> Add me in =D 1.4ghz overclock
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684861


You need to go back and read the first post to see the requirements for a proper submission so you can be added.


----------



## Jelah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12573778*
> CPUZ 1.56 didn't show volts for Asus Rampage Extreme. 1.57 does but not always. Have you tried the ROG-CPUZ?
> 
> I just like to see volts somehow.


Yeah, I hate not having volts showing too, first thing I tried a while back was the ROG version







its the same though, I usually just run 1.54 unless I'm posting validations on the forum







I'll try to get one in both next time, but its pretty much cross my fingers that I don't bsod doing the one, hahaha seemed alright though, didn't actually crash at all, just couldn't get it to post at 225, think that's my board, not the chip, I'm sure this puppy can do more, just needs some volts in the right place, and maybe some more pci-e freq lovin lol


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superste2201*


Phenom II x2 555 BE, unlocked to 3 cores and overclocked to 4.2ghz. Amazing price to clock performance.

31.25% increase. Not including the extra core.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683749












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Destructor3*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1680301

i7 @ 4Ghz Stable on LinX.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*


Update - my best i7 875K - 4621.08 MHz (HT On) But not stable







Just long enough for cpu-z







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683717












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Im up


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683771












Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulharrison123*


Here i am, Phenom 1090T 4.4ghz

Can I join?



VALIDATE 

Im still rising




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *gcampton*


Well, I don't see any 555's in that list so here's mine. Only had to add some extra volts to get stable, and still under 50 degree's.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684846























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xristo*


Add me in =D 1.4ghz overclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684861













You'll need to change the name in the submitted by field mate. Check the OP for a gif with instructions on how to do this!
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jelah*


Yayyy finally 2GHz OC









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686124

I think volts were just slightly over 1.4 in bios




















Beautiful









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ajmidd12*


Submitted for acceptance









AMD Phenom II x4 955BE - 4.309GHz @ 1.535v

Air Cooled, for 12+ hours on Prime95 with no errors.


----------



## The_Punisher

Why is Badbi at the bottom of the AMD list? He doesn't have a 1hz OC.


----------



## nikkisman69

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1688177

here is my 1ghz o/c


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Punisher*


Why is Badbi at the bottom of the AMD list? He doesn't have a 1hz OC.











Thanks for the heads up on that one. How could I have not noticed... 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nikkisman69*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1688177

here is my 1ghz o/c


----------



## L337Something

Here is my overclock from 3.06 to a full 4025mhz cpuz as followed.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L337Something;12597872*
> Here is my overclock from 3.06 to a full 4025mhz cpuz as followed.












A clock speed of 4,025 MHz is not a 1GHz increase from 3.06GHz.


----------



## Impugningcynic

Nearly 1.4 Ghz OC!
I'm still working on going higher...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690323


----------



## L337Something

Hey guys officially got it 1ghz over i thought 4025 lol was 4.1







but here we are 4140mhz.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L337Something;12605217*
> Hey guys officially got it 1ghz over i thought 4025 lol was 4.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here we are 4140mhz.


you actually need the link, but i did it for you..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690635


----------



## L337Something

This is my most recent legit 4.14ghz Overclock on my i7-950 D0

-edit http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1692323


----------



## alancsalt

Um, that's 4.114, curse those evil numbers!

Edit: I think you meant to post this one...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690635 4139.87MHz


----------



## koekmeister

Heeey guys, hope this is enough









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694066

Greetz Koekmeister


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekmeister;12624954*
> Heeey guys, hope this is enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694066
> 
> Greetz Koekmeister


o.c. 1.2ghz very good


----------



## koekmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12625683*
> o.c. 1.2ghz very good


Thanks.

It wasn't easy but i managed it


----------



## DeereGeff

Add me to the list, Here is my CPU-Z Validation for my i7 @ 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694345


----------



## TwiggLe

I'd like to join up...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1698522

Although does it have to be stable?








Only passes 1 intelburn test run. If I set it for the default of 5 runs it crashes at the 3rd run.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe;12656303*
> I'd like to join up...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1698522
> 
> Although does it have to be stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only passes 1 intelburn test run. If I set it for the default of 5 runs it crashes at the 3rd run.


Stability not a requirement.
Having your OCN name rather than your computer name IS. See the first page of this thread for how to do this.
Your CPUZ says rejected.Right click the CPUZ shortcut/Properties/Compatibility - Change the compatibility to a different OS, that should fix that.


----------



## Inteller

Here's my old X3380

Inteller
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=923109


----------



## Inteller

Here's my old E5640

Inteller
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1326854


----------



## Inteller

My E5620

Inteller
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395120


----------



## Inteller

My current 980X, all on air.

Inteller
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369721


----------



## azy141

azy141
core i7 930
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1699863


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12659124*
> Stability not a requirement.
> Having your OCN name rather than your computer name IS. See the first page of this thread for how to do this.
> Your CPUZ says rejected.Right click the CPUZ shortcut/Properties/Compatibility - Change the compatibility to a different OS, that should fix that.


Alright will take care of that tonight.


----------



## RussianJ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703159
Because 29.3% is just not enough...

That was the same I used to just take back the record 3Dmark06 for my setup








http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15510937


----------



## InvalidUserID

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1698001


----------



## ColdFyre22

Count me in!

i7 930 @ 4010.97 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703899


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, I'm in this one too!

CPU Batch #: 3043A736 (in system Specs)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705379


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inteller;12659761*
> My current 980X, all on air.
> 
> Inteller
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369721


That's a beast of an air cooler you use and 1.6+ volts on the 980? I thought I7's would blow up past 1.5v!!! LOL!

What kind of temps you see at 5GHz fully loaded with that setup?


----------



## ColdFyre22

Updated, 4.2 ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705708


----------



## sumonpathak

E4500 with hyper n520 on top
3.24GHZ
Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705775

let me know it it suffices or not


----------



## DarkRyder

add me in there [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705884


----------



## xxxguillexxx

4.2 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711461


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxxguillexxx*


4.2 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711461


Well done.


----------



## quaaark

Athlon II X3 450 @ 4.304 GHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711565

(Stock: 3.2 GHz)


----------



## giganews35

Add me









CPU-Z

fixed!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giganews35;12747585*
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z


Your submission needs to be in your ocn user-name rather than your computername. See the first page of this thread to see how to do that.


----------



## giganews35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12747781*
> Your submission needs to be in your ocn user-name rather than your computername. See the first page of this thread to see how to do that.


fixed ^^^


----------



## BearStyle

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713975

The Validation Link
The cpu is on air-AC Freezer 64pro


----------



## Cyclops

Count me In:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713019


----------



## Inteller

Nice system Cyclops, I've read a lot of good things about the Sabertooth boards!


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inteller;12759667*
> Nice system Cyclops, I've read a lot of good things about the Sabertooth boards!


Thanks. To be honest I Always get the most expensive piece of hardware available at the time. This time though I set my self for something in the middle. Nothing too crappy sitting at bottom of the range, or anything too expensive like Rampage III or Gigabyte Assassin (As good as they are, just too expensive) , so I went for the sabertooth and it's doing a very good job so far


----------



## virus86

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715126


----------



## Tex1954

Here it is, updated speed info. 4.385 GHz HT ON and stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715296

Batch# in stats in sig below.


----------



## Genjimaru

I would like to join.

i7 930 @ 4.2 Ghz w/ HT on @ 1.35 Vt

Edit: Approx 50% increase.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716631


----------



## virus86

Update please! I wont be passing this speed anytime soon. lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718738


----------



## quaaark

quaaark
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720229


----------



## Genjimaru

Seems this thread has gone silent.


----------



## Liighthead

my board wont let me go above 3ghz.. ( FBS cap FFS! )

getting a new board, hoping to get 1ghz oc lol..
but yeah







gone slient


----------



## Turbo4Banger

I made to 3.8ghz with my q6600 and its 100% prime stable








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727452


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genjimaru*


Seems this thread has gone silent.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


my board wont let me go above 3ghz.. ( FBS cap FFS! ) 
getting a new board, hoping to get 1ghz oc lol..
but yeah







gone slient


I have been told by a mod that this thread will be updated today. Hang in.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I have been told by a mod that this thread will be updated today. Hang in.


Did we lose another club owner?


----------



## alancsalt

Hopefully only temporarily.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12842890*
> I have been told by a mod that this thread will be updated today. Hang in.


yeah i'm going through them bit by bit. i'll get you all in







.


----------



## Cyclops

Sweet.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turbo4Banger*


I made to 3.8ghz with my q6600 and its 100% prime stable








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1727452


As per the instructions on the first page, could you please resubmit that with your OCN user-name in the name field rather than your computer name.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BearStyle*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713975
The Validation Link
The cpu is on air-AC Freezer 64pro


Tough question - your OCN name is BearStyle and computer name is Bear.....


----------



## sumonpathak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;12843738*
> yeah i'm going through them bit by bit. i'll get you all in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


am not in yet

OT:how can i get the avatar you are using?


----------



## alancsalt

Oh my...Only just found out...

You can get that avatar and show support by going here:

Donations in Honor of Syrillian


----------



## General_Jaja

Here we go!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1730571
It's my first ever time overclocking and I was surprised how easy it is... Sorry for my username not being General_Jaja...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Jaja;12863911*
> Here we go!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1730571
> It's my first ever time overclocking and I was surprised how easy it is... Sorry for my username not being General_Jaja...


You should change that in CPUZ between "validate" and "submit" as explained on the first page of this thread.


----------



## General_Jaja

Okay fixed
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1730610
There you go


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## General_Jaja

I'm using stock cooling at the moment until I can afford a Corsair H70 or something else...


----------



## alancsalt

*General JaJa:* They are on par with the better air coolers, with a few air coolers a smidgeon better. Rasa kits are quite good really if you are confident enough, although 2600k may not really need it.

*Folks:* Updates may still take a little while here and I hope ppls can be patient.

I am thinking that because one of our own has been diagnosed with a particularly nasty form of cancer, that this is affecting some members strongly.

That is my feeling anyway, and I can understand it if that is the case.


----------



## Liighthead

what ya reakon my E6320 can get from 1.8ghz to 2.8ghz on a Copper core C2D cooler.. from a e8400...

its doin about 37/35 under load atm.


----------



## Cyclops

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713019

I submited a couple of pages ago, apparently you overlooked it.


----------



## levontraut

add me pls.

775 chipset with q9650 3gig std oced to 4 gig

1GHZ


----------



## Liighthead

=D 1.24ghz oc

E6320 3.1ghz on stock cooler.. with slight attachment

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1730968


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12865744*
> =D 1.1ghz oc
> 
> E6320 3.1ghz on stock cooler.. with slight attachment
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1730968


you are 1.3ghz more


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12865771*
> you are 1.3ghz more


oh mybad







3AM here, 1.24ghz *


----------



## DaTMOBSouLjA

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731313


----------



## Shiftstealth

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731350


----------



## alancsalt

I have access to the 775 spreadsheet ATM, so have updated the following:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*


E4500 with hyper n520 on top








3.24GHZ
Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705775

let me know it it suffices or not





























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


oh mybad







3AM here, 1.24ghz *




























Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*


add me pls.

775 chipset with q9650 3gig std oced to 4 gig

1GHZ



















I accepted this because your OCN name was part of your computer name, but it is better if you validate in your OCN name only as per the instructions on the first page of the thread.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You da man Alan.







:


----------



## alancsalt

I've requested access to the other spreadsheets, but untill I get a reply, hang in there.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

what happened to Dylin?

not that it matters much, here is 1 to add, an update to my i5 760 sub.
5184.75 MHz


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12871656*
> what happened to Dylin?
> 
> not that it matters much, here is 1 to add, an update to my i5 760 sub.
> 5184.75 MHz


He is showing activity two days ago. Must just be real busy.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12877051*
> He is showing activity two days ago. Must just be real busy.


Maybe he met Boxxie in real life and is holed up with her preparing her big comeback videos.


----------



## tada.gan.iarracht1989

Valadation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733497


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tada.gan.iarracht1989*


Valadation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733497












Please see the first page of this thread. It tells there how to make a validation submission in your ocn user name rather than your computer name.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

add me
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=831111


----------



## wahdahale

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733786


----------



## badatgames18

can i be in this club? Could i be added please?

2600k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1730099


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahdahale;12883519*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733786



















I have access to 775 results only ppls, but have a request in for access to the other spreadsheets.


----------



## SpammisT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731538
2600k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734012
920


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaTMOBSouLjA;12868152*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731313


If that is originally a 3.2GHz processor then that isn't quite a 1GHz overclock?

If I'm incorrect here can an AMD-o-phile please say.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Jaja;12863963*
> Okay fixed
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1730610
> There you go


Again, this is not quite a 1GHz overclock? A 2600K is 3.4GHz.


----------



## Liighthead

ouch 0.10ghz off xD


----------



## General_Chris

Heres mine







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734614







)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpammisT;12885082*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731538
> 2600k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734012
> 920


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;12884867*
> can i be in this club? Could i be added please?
> 2600k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1730099


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains;12883027*
> add me
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=831111


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12871656*
> what happened to Dylin?
> not that it matters much, here is 1 to add, an update to my i5 760 sub.
> 5184.75 MHz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth;12868546*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731350


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12865744*
> =D 1.24ghz oc
> E6320 3.1ghz on stock cooler.. with slight attachment
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1730968


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops;12864575*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713019
> I submited a couple of pages ago, apparently you overlooked it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quaaark;12794054*
> quaaark
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1720229


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12785092*
> Update please! I wont be passing this speed anytime soon. lol
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1718738


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genjimaru;12770464*
> I would like to join.
> i7 930 @ 4.2 Ghz w/ HT on @ 1.35 Vt
> Edit: Approx 50% increase.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716631


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;12762444*
> Here it is, updated speed info. 4.385 GHz HT ON and stable.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715296
> Batch# in stats in sig below.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giganews35;12747585*
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z
> fixed!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxguillexxx;12732960*
> 4.2 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1711461


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;12701593*
> add me in there [email protected]
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705884


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdFyre22;12700644*
> Updated, 4.2 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1705708


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InvalidUserID;12685657*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1698001


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;12681845*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703159
> Because 29.3% is just not enough...
> That was the same I used to just take back the record 3Dmark06 for my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15510937


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azy141;12659917*
> azy141
> core i7 930
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1699863


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeereGeff;12651246*
> Add me to the list, Here is my CPU-Z Validation for my i7 @ 4.2Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694345


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekmeister;12624954*
> Heeey guys, hope this is enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1694066
> Greetz Koekmeister


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L337Something;12616086*
> This is my most recent legit 4.14ghz Overclock on my i7-950 D0
> -edit http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1692323


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Impugningcynic;12602681*
> Nearly 1.4 Ghz OC!
> I'm still working on going higher...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690323




















If you find any errors, please post... I'm going to go have a coffee now.

Still have to check Inteller's entries...

BearStyle, could you revalidate and add Style to Bear between "Validate" and "submit", please?

Those who missed out on being 1GHz over in their clock, go on, push it a bit harder....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Chris;12887577*
> Heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inteller;12659721*
> Here's my old E5640
> Inteller
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1326854




















I think this was the only one not done, but please check and let me know if any are missed.


----------



## Liighthead

thanks hopfully have another 1 commin at you soon *glares at E7400 your next.


----------



## vulpecula

Here's mine!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735326

Ran Prime95 Small FFT's and Blend for 12 hours each and 10 iterations of IBT at max stress. Everything has been stable.


----------



## ILX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734294


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulpecula;12890555*
> Here's mine!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735326
> Ran Prime95 Small FFT's and Blend for 12 hours each and 10 iterations of IBT at max stress. Everything has been stable.




















It doesn't have to be stable. We will accept the highest clock you can get to validate. That's for us. Stability is for you...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ILX;12898902*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734294


----------



## cptjharkness

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736301


----------



## Iam4423

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736312


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cptjharkness*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736301












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iam4423*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736312












All done!


----------



## Liighthead

got e7400 to 4ghz ( 1.2ghz oc ) 
in sig







under e6320


----------



## Genjimaru

Woot. thanks for the update alan.

+Rep


----------



## alancsalt

Couldn't let the 1GHz Club stall...


----------



## SpammisT

Thanks for adding me!








I feel at home


----------



## Bkpizza

This is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1737286
Nice club too by the way.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkpizza;12905424*
> This is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1737286
> Nice club too by the way.


----------



## Liighthead

e7400 @ 4.2ghz ( or does it count as 4.19  ? )

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736746


----------



## PapaSmurf

That would be 4199.60. We don't round up around here.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


That would be 4199.60. We don't round up around here.


ahhhhhhh D:

mmmm brb


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptjharkness;12899498*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736301


Gotta love the Vcore on that QX! Now get that thing cranking over 4.5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*









e7400 @ 4.2ghz ( or does it count as 4.19  ? )

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736746



















Climbing...


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Climbing...










>.< carnt get past 400 FBS no idear why lol proably ram D: 
waiting for new cooler


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


>.< carnt get past 400 FBS no idear why lol proably ram D: 
waiting for new cooler










Have you tried running the ram at 1 to 1 instead of 5 to 6? The ram is currently running at 480 so if you drop the memory multiplier from 2.40 to 2.00 it should take the ram out of the equation.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Have you tried running the ram at 1 to 1 instead of 5 to 6? The ram is currently running at 480 so if you drop the memory multiplier from 2.40 to 2.00 it should take the ram out of the equation.


thanks ill give it ago









if i can work out how todo it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


thanks ill give it ago









if i can work out how todo it 


In your bios settings - "DRAM Speed" will be set to 333/667 or 400/800 or similar with "Target Ram Speed" showing underneath. I've never used your board, but found this on the net. It's just a different way of saying 2.0 and 2.4 or 5/6. I assume that if you change that the target speed should change underneath it.

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...d.php?t=721451

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/revie...ng-review.html

These websites might help a bit too.

(I see u bought that mobo off Hung Mung01 in Melbourne.







)


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


In your bios settings - "DRAM Speed" will be set to 333/667 or 400/800 or similar with "Target Ram Speed" showing underneath. I've never used your board, but found this on the net. It's just a different way of saying 2.0 and 2.4 or 5/6. I assume that if you change that the target speed should change underneath it.

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...d.php?t=721451

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/revie...ng-review.html

These websites might help a bit too.

(I see u bought that mobo off Hung Mung01 in Melbourne.







)


heh yeah. u know him? 

ahh ur downunder to








thanks btw


----------



## alancsalt

I was reading OCAU For Sale Forum and saw, that's all. Good luck with it, eh!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I was reading OCAU For Sale Forum and saw, that's all. Good luck with it, eh!


ahh ahk







thanks see what it can do


----------



## cptjharkness

*+++UPDATE+++
Updated OC Speed - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738358*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;12910127*
> Gotta love the Vcore on that QX! Now get that thing cranking over 4.5


Allmost there now. 4.341Ghz Now @ 1.336v V.Core (1.34v V.Core in Bios) and Stable under Intel Burn and Prime95!

Going to take her up to 4.5Ghz Tomorrow when I have some time to run stabilitly and I think I can get it done with 1.375v -1.4v V.Core Stable. I will keep you posted if I manage it.

I love this QX9650, It is an RMA'ed replacment for my 19 month old one that failed after an overclocking run to 4Ghz (The Old QX9650 this one replaced would NOT even do 4Ghz on really high Voltages and months of tweaking settings on all componants) This new one is a monster. Will run stock 3Ghz @ 1.0v and stock all the way to 3.6Ghz and then only tiny ajustments. I know that this series of QX's was overpriced but this chip is worth the money I paid for the original! I just wish I had got this CPU first rather then having a dog of a CPU that was rubbish for OC'ing and needed a ton of voltage to even post. 19 months of hell followed by pure overclocking goodness


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

nice vcore.... i can see that thing going a lot higher... very nice


----------



## black06g85

add a brotha
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1707434

gotta update a new one with the new cards and voltages


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptjharkness;12915206*
> *+++UPDATE+++
> Updated OC Speed - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738358*
> 
> Allmost there now. 4.341Ghz Now @ 1.336v V.Core (1.34v V.Core in Bios) and Stable under Intel Burn and Prime95!
> 
> Going to take her up to 4.5Ghz Tomorrow when I have some time to run stabilitly and I think I can get it done with 1.375v -1.4v V.Core Stable. I will keep you posted if I manage it.
> 
> I love this QX9650, It is an RMA'ed replacment for my 19 month old one that failed after an overclocking run to 4Ghz (The Old QX9650 this one replaced would NOT even do 4Ghz on really high Voltages and months of tweaking settings on all componants) This new one is a monster. Will run stock 3Ghz @ 1.0v and stock all the way to 3.6Ghz and then only tiny ajustments. I know that this series of QX's was overpriced but this chip is worth the money I paid for the original! I just wish I had got this CPU first rather then having a dog of a CPU that was rubbish for OC'ing and needed a ton of voltage to even post. 19 months of hell followed by pure overclocking goodness



















If you're goin' to do that, it was hardly worth me updatin' now was it?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;12915426*
> add a brotha
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1707434
> 
> gotta update a new one with the new cards and voltages



















That puts you in the 775 spreadsheet at 335th out of 474 contenders.


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12915770*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That puts you in the 775 spreadsheet at 335th out of 474 contenders.


thanks lol, need to get some faster ram to push this thing where I'd like to.
running 1900fsb unlinked anything higher and it's not happy at the moment.


----------



## cptjharkness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12915686*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're goin' to do that, it was hardly worth me updatin' now was it?


Ah yes, but tomorrows attempt may fail horribly









lol, Thanks


----------



## cptjharkness

Lol sry, you put me as a Q6600 not QX9650 on the list...
This is the one that needs listing :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738358
Sry to be a pain.


----------



## black06g85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


As per the instructions on the first page, could you please resubmit that with your OCN user-name in the name field rather than your computer name.

.....



well I can vaildate that is whats it's running at, only spent hours on the phone with him getting it stable lol.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *black06g85*


well I can vaildate that is whats it's running at, only spent hours on the phone with him getting it stable lol.


The only validation that is acceptable is a CPU-Z with the OCN user name in the submitted by field.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptjharkness;12919676*
> Lol sry, you put me as a Q6600 not QX9650 on the list...
> This is the one that needs listing :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1738358
> Sry to be a pain.


Sorry. I think that's all fixed now.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *black06g85*


well I can vaildate that is whats it's running at, only spent hours on the phone with him getting it stable lol.


I am sorry. The only acceptable validation is one with the OCN user-name in the name field. Hopefully he can re-validate.


----------



## Turbo4Banger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I am sorry. The only acceptable validation is one with the OCN user-name in the name field. Hopefully he can re-validate.










I will 2night when I get home


----------



## Turbo4Banger

here you go i redid it for ya

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1739428


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbo4Banger;12924291*
> here you go i redid it for ya
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1739428


----------



## Turbo4Banger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12927283*


You put my old speed in


----------



## black06g85

lol you just can't win


----------



## alancsalt

I blame the Twilight Zone. I have no idea how that happened, but is that right now?


----------



## black06g85

I blame global warming


----------



## Turbo4Banger

Lol yea it's good now


----------



## xxxguillexxx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741140


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxxguillexxx;12939275*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741140


----------



## KingT

Update my score please..

*4.5GHz Validation Link* ..

CHEERS..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12943163*
> Update my score please..
> 
> *4.5GHz Validation Link* ..
> 
> CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Please add my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo/[email protected] (446MHz FSB).

Direct Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1745481

And also my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo/[email protected]

Direct link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1582300


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12970891*
> Please add my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo/[email protected] (446MHz FSB).
> Direct Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1745481
> 
> And also my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo/[email protected]
> Direct link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1582300



















2 Win


----------



## Horsemama1956

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731114


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731114


----------



## turrican9

Please update my Q9400 result... [email protected] CPU-Z Validation

Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1746218


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Please update my Q9400 result... [email protected] CPU-Z Validation

Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1746218



















Be honoured if you'd post that achievement at  The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, this is about as fast as I can go with HT-ON without getting insane on the voltages... turns out I had to tweak the IOH etc. voltages 1 or 2 ticks to make it stable with Prime-95.

4.665 GHz HT-ON!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748349

Batch# in the signature...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;12988436*
> 
> Okay, this is about as fast as I can go with HT-ON without getting insane on the voltages... turns out I had to tweak the IOH etc. voltages 1 or 2 ticks to make it stable with Prime-95.
> 
> 4.665 GHz HT-ON!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748349
> 
> Batch# in the signature...



















I wouldn't expect stability at that height (that may just be me..), but damned fine achievement getting there regardless. I even suspect you'll edge that up further...


----------



## Redwoodz

AthlonII X3 450 3.2GHz @ 4.350
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748548


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



I wouldn't expect stability at that height (that may just be me..), but damned fine achievement getting there regardless. I even suspect you'll edge that up further...










Umm, yes, it took about 5 biilion reboots, turn everything else off that may interfere, and then start tweaking. My machine boots fast at 14 seconds off the SSD, but BSOD's take longer to figure out.

My machine lasts about 2 minutes before the cooling system overloads and Coretemp shuts it down... I have some new fans on the way to replace the 35cfm jobs pushing now; then maybe try for 5GHz.

It is a pain, I suspect many subtle problems pushing it that hard... Certainly my cooling system of one triple rad isn't up to the task long term. I have some idea's about that too... but that has to wait.

This is really a work machine and not a toy so I worry about killing the processor. The only way I got it to run long enough to test and report was let it cool off for 15 minutes, boot it, test it, CPU-Z report then ZAP... Coretemp shut it down at 85c in 2 seconds. Coretemp is my monitor and safety mechanism... works great.

Anyway, took about 4 hours of trying to hit that with HT-ON... it can go faster easier with HT-OFF...










PS: Next fun task, see how SLOW I can make it go! LMAO!!!! UPDATE!!! Doesn't run slow worth beans!! And slowest Clk is 100 MHz... so 1.6 GHz about as slow as I got it to run with 12 multiplier (lowest).


----------



## MoonGod12

i7 930 2.8Ghz OC @ 4.22Ghz 24/7 stable 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742511


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonGod12*


i7 930 2.8Ghz OC @ 4.22Ghz 24/7 stable 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1742511


----------



## canna

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1752134

2500K 3.3 GHz -> 4.3 GHz, for a clean 1GHz OC
Prime Stable for 1 hour and counting...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canna;13017224*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1752134
> 
> 2500K 3.3 GHz -> 4.3 GHz, for a clean 1GHz OC
> Prime Stable for 1 hour and counting...


----------



## Dilyn

You are the man, alan









I was hoping that I would have been able to resume all my duties here by today, but that doesn't seem like it will be happening. Maybe by next monday? Fingers crossed.


----------



## ABerd

2500k @ 5.1Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748771


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ABerd*


2500k @ 5.1Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748771


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You are the man, alan









I was hoping that I would have been able to resume all my duties here by today, but that doesn't seem like it will be happening. Maybe by next monday? Fingers crossed.


S'cool. Hope it all works out.


----------



## mikeseth

Add me to the list... Thanks!

2600k @ 4.4GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1753663


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth;13027506*
> Add me to the list... Thanks!
> 
> 2600k @ 4.4GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1753663


----------



## toxaris71

May I be added to the list? Validation HERE

Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toxaris71*


May I be added to the list? Validation HERE

Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Got an EP45-UD3R today and so far it looks like it's going to be a winner. Preliminary testing using an old E6420 that normally topped out at around 3.3, an old original Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro, and an old less than stellar Antec SmartPower 450 I was able to get to 3.5841GHz so far. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1755938

I'm going to try some more tomorrow with the Hyper 212+ and the EarthWatts 430 PSU. I'm hoping to get to 3.7 if I can keep the heat down. But even the 3.584 is a lot better than the 3.200 I submitted for this E6420 last year.

After that I'll stick the Q9550, the good Patriot ram, and the Rosewill PSU on it and see what it can really do.


----------



## Liighthead

nice









i need a new heatsink for my 2nd rig haha n do some more benching 
if i just got a bucket of water, would temps be lower then a stock heatsink? with a waterblock ect ofc. dont have a rad lol

oh yeh, gotta oc this 8400gs sometime soon.. been to bussy O.O ah well wonder how far itll go without dieing


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Got an EP45-UD3R today and so far it looks like it's going to be a winner. Preliminary testing using an old E6420 that normally topped out at around 3.3, an old original Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro, and an old less than stellar Antec SmartPower 450 I was able to get to 3.5841GHz so far. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1755938

I'm going to try some more tomorrow with the Hyper 212+ and the EarthWatts 430 PSU. I'm hoping to get to 3.7 if I can keep the heat down. But even the 3.584 is a lot better than the 3.200 I submitted for this E6420 last year.

After that I'll stick the Q9550, the good Patriot ram, and the Rosewill PSU on it and see what it can really do.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;13045954*
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a new heatsink for my 2nd rig haha n do some more benching
> if i just got a bucket of water, would temps be lower then a stock heatsink? with a waterblock ect ofc. dont have a rad lol
> 
> oh yeh, gotta oc this 8400gs sometime soon.. been to bussy O.O ah well wonder how far itll go without dieing


Without the radiator there wouldn't be any way to cool the water down after it goes through the water block. If you had a big enough bucket (say 50 gallons) and had it super chilled (as in close to the freezing point) if might work, but not from a regular bucket.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13045959*


Thanks, but you missed the E in E6420. (68.x %) No big deal, just whenever you get a chance.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13046148*
> Thanks, but you missed the E in E6420. (68.x %) No big deal, just whenever you get a chance.


Fixed.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Thanks.







:


----------



## r3vo1ution1991

here's my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757086


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r3vo1ution1991*


here's my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757086


----------



## PapaSmurf

Well it looks like it's maxed out at 3648.37 MHz. I was hoping for a bit more, but it just doesn't look like it's going to happen, at least not with the cooling options I have to work with.

3648.37 for 71.28% if my math is correct. Not a big jump, but every little bit helps I guess. At least I'm not moving backwards.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757464


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13045902*
> Got an EP45-UD3R today and so far it looks like it's going to be a winner. Preliminary testing using an old E6420 that normally topped out at around 3.3, an old original Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro, and an old less than stellar Antec SmartPower 450 I was able to get to 3.5841GHz so far. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1755938
> 
> I'm going to try some more tomorrow with the Hyper 212+ and the EarthWatts 430 PSU. I'm hoping to get to 3.7 if I can keep the heat down. But even the 3.584 is a lot better than the 3.200 I submitted for this E6420 last year.
> 
> After that I'll stick the Q9550, the good Patriot ram, and the Rosewill PSU on it and see what it can really do.


The Gigabyte mb I use on my testbed can really crank. Should have gotten a second UD3P for my sig rig rather than the ratty As.s mb I got.


----------



## PapaSmurf

You got that right. The UD3P and UD3R are great boards, especially once you learn all of the bios tweaks. I try, but I'm not even in same area code as guys like NoGuru and some of the others over in the EP45-UD3 thread are. They could probably ring another 200 to 400MHz out of my rigs without working up a sweat.

I've never had good luck with Asus mobos. I've owned several of the Socket 462 and 939 Asus boards and not a one of them was worth a darn. I had better luck overclocking ECS K7S5A boards than I ever did with Asus boards and the same cpus.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13056733*
> Well it looks like it's maxed out at 3648.37 MHz. I was hoping for a bit more, but it just doesn't look like it's going to happen, at least not with the cooling options I have to work with.
> 
> 3648.37 for 71.28% if my math is correct. Not a big jump, but every little bit helps I guess. At least I'm not moving backwards.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757464












We all know you mean UD3P..


----------



## PapaSmurf

No, that's the UD3R I got on Thursday. I have one of each now. The UD3P is my main rig, the UD3R is replacing my P35-DS3L as my Folding Rig/HTPC, and the P35 is replacing my 965P-DS3 as my backup/test/diagnostic rig. The 965P is going to go to my youngest daughter to replace her Biostar TForce6100-939/3800X2 rig and I'll sell the two TForce6100-939's and 3800X2's for whatever I can get for them. Basically, everyone wins but I'm out the money.


----------



## alancsalt

Not that, not connected, just that you wrote UP3P in yr post up there....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Crap. That's what happens when you try to do too many things at once with too little sleep.


----------



## Easter Egg

Hi, this is a Phenom 2 955 running at 4.2G. Stock is 3.2
Can i get in?








valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758403


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Easter Egg;13060297*
> Hi, this is a Phenom 2 955 running at 4.2G. Stock is 3.2
> Can i get in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758403



















I think we can squeeze ya in..


----------



## myrtleee34

i7 930 2.8GHz OC to 3.8GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758434


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *myrtleee34*


i7 930 2.8GHz OC to 3.8GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758434












Nearly all overclock clubs on OCN require validations to be in your OCN user name rather than your computer name. Please read the first page of this thread to read the rules and find how to do this, so you can submit an appropriate validation.


----------



## gboeds

i7-960 3.20GHz @ 4.25GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715316


----------



## RainbowKisser

In In







Intel Core i5 760 2.80Ghz @ 4.01Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758844


----------



## twisted5446

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758950


----------



## HobieCat

I'm not sure if I still have my cpu-z links. Can I just put links to my HWBot submissions instead?

Like this: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...55k_4833.4_mhz

Edit: Found the CPU-z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1644726

i5-655k 3.2GHz @ 4833.4 mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gboeds*


i7-960 3.20GHz @ 4.25GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1715316



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RainbowKisser*


In In







Intel Core i5 760 2.80Ghz @ 4.01Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758844



Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I'm not sure if I still have my cpu-z links. Can I just put links to my HWBot submissions instead?

Like this: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...55k_4833.4_mhz

Edit: Found the CPU-z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1644726

i5-655k 3.2GHz @ 4833.4 mhz



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *twisted5446*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758950












There are a number of Twisted members. Please re-validate and re-submit with your OCN user name and not your computer name as requested in the rules at the beginning of this thread. There are instructions there on how to do this.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i5 650 Dice Test Before LN2
*5590.63 MHz*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13068311*
> i5 650 Dice Test Before LN2
> *5590.63 MHz*



















74.71%


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13068311*
> i5 650 Dice Test Before LN2
> *5590.63 MHz*


screw you.









topping my score by 12mhz......


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;13068569*
> screw you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topping my score by 12mhz......












didn't even realize it until i looked and saw you and NoLonger right in that area.
then i figured.... oh well, i will just top them by a few and call it a day on dice.


----------



## reflex99

kinda wish i hadn't sold the i5 now, so i could go and take it back from you.









i need a job....


----------



## tada.gan.iarracht1989

tada.gan.iarracht1989

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733497


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tada.gan.iarracht1989*


tada.gan.iarracht1989

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733497


Read the first post again. You need to submit a CPU-Z with your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field. I doubt they will accept this one.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tada.gan.iarracht1989*


tada.gan.iarracht1989

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733497












On the first page of this thread are instructions/rules for making an acceptable submission. These rules are almost identical for all OCN overclocking threads. Please repost when ready.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13068311*
> i5 650 Dice Test Before LN2
> *5590.63 MHz*


Could you join the 2GHz OC club with that score?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13068311*
> i5 650 Dice Test Before LN2
> *5590.63 MHz*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13099429*
> Could you join the 2GHz OC club with that score?


Yessiree. Not only could, but should. I'll be offended if he doesn't.


----------



## IndicaNights

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758412

Hello, gonna see if this works over here. thanks


----------



## blooder11181

take a look on my older +1ghz oc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=362429

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=363330

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=377114

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=427018


----------



## OCeaN

i5 2500k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765235


----------



## liamstears

Please add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766327


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758412

Hello, gonna see if this works over here. thanks



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


take a look on my older +1ghz oc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=362429

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=363330

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=377114

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=427018



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCeaN*


i5 2500k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765235



Quote:



Originally Posted by *liamstears*


Please add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766327



















Whew! Gawdamn mammoth stampede! Let me know if I made any errors...


----------



## IndicaNights

Thank You Sir !


----------



## DarkRyder

[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766800


----------



## DarkRyder

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766858 4.8ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13119085*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766858 4.8ghz


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767369
5 minutes after i fired it up







....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767369
5 minutes after i fired it up







....


Yeah, that's why you guys probly shouldn't be allowed. Too easy.


----------



## OCeaN

Updated http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768336


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCeaN;13128412*
> Updated http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768336


----------



## Flynny

Stupid CPU-Z clocked me at 3499.86 instead of 3500. It jumps between those two under load.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768487


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flynny;13129718*
> Stupid CPU-Z clocked me at 3499.86 instead of 3500. It jumps between those two under load.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768487


Pull the submit screen to one side and watch the clock reading. Catch it when it's right because that *is* what you need to get in.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flynny;13129718*
> Stupid CPU-Z clocked me at 3499.86 instead of 3500. It jumps between those two under load.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768487


It isn't CPU-Z causing the problem. The problem is fsb frequency control on motherboards is not absolute and will fluctuate slightly (the better quality boards) or quite a bit (lower quality boards). All CPU-Z does it accurately report the speed at the time you hit the submit button. If one happens to hit the submit button while it's at it's lowest you get a lower than expected clock speed. The converse is also true in that if you happen to hit submit while the fsb frequency is at it's peak you will get a higher than expected clock speed. That's why it's a bad idea to cut things too close. Instead of going for an exact 1GHz OC go for 1.05GHz OC instead so you have enough wiggle room to compensate for the valleys.


----------



## Flynny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13129830*
> It isn't CPU-Z causing the problem. The problem is fsb frequency control on motherboards is not absolute and will fluctuate slightly (the better quality boards) or quite a bit (lower quality boards). All CPU-Z does it accurately report the speed at the time you hit the submit button. If one happens to hit the submit button while it's at it's lowest you get a lower than expected clock speed. The converse is also true in that if you happen to hit submit while the fsb frequency is at it's peak you will get a higher than expected clock speed. That's why it's a bad idea to cut things too close. Instead of going for an exact 1GHz OC go for 1.05GHz OC instead so you have enough wiggle room to compensate for the valleys.


Yea I know it's the motherboard causing it. I just blamed CPU-Z because I did hit submit when it was 3.5, but it jumped down again right after. And my chip refuses to go above 3.5.

Anyways: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768507


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flynny*


Yea I know it's the motherboard causing it. I just blamed CPU-Z because I did hit submit when it was 3.5, but it jumped down again right after. And my chip refuses to go above 3.5.

Anyways: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768507


----------



## Merzki

i7-2600k with HT @ 4.8ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768534


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Merzki*


i7-2600k with HT @ 4.8ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1768534


----------



## musashin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1769793


----------



## DarkRyder

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766824

new clock


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musashin;13138586*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1769793


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;13140137*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766824
> 
> new clock


----------



## BaByBlue69

Below on the right, it is BOINC whom I use quite in daytime, from the hour 8 till hours 12



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1771175


----------



## Run N. Gun

I haven't really tried to push this chip yet (just have been too busy with work and kids).

Here is my Validation.

Thanks!

RnG


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BaByBlue69*


Below on the right, it is BOINC whom I use quite in daytime, from the hour 8 till hours 12.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1771175



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun*


I haven't really tried to push this chip yet (just have been too busy with work and kids).

Here is my Validation.

Thanks!

RnG


----------



## paulharrison123

Update for me, managed to squeeze it out evewn more!!!



4.5 woot!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulharrison123;13174943*
> Update for me, managed to squeeze it out evewn more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 woot!


----------



## paulharrison123

Bugger, just Saint19 thats beating my 1090t score....by 5mhz


----------



## alancsalt

Wait for a cold night, then beat him...


----------



## paulharrison123

Am going to! will get him tonight!

EDIT: Done it, just!


----------



## MrJackson

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777663


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulharrison123;13187757*
> Am going to! will get him tonight!
> 
> EDIT: Done it, just!



















Cold nights give better clocks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJackson;13197155*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777663


----------



## paulharrison123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13198043*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold nights give better clocks


Yea, just simply cannot get it to go into windows at 5.6 boooo! - Fastest 1090T on the list though now yey!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulharrison123;13199471*
> Yea, just simply cannot get it to go into windows at 5.6 boooo! - Fastest 1090T on the list though now yey!


Is there a software overclocking utility that can edge it up without you having to reboot. Just validate at each increase....


----------



## paulharrison123

Gotta be cheating that though? meh ill try it when i get home


----------



## glh00goh

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677108


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulharrison123*


Gotta be cheating that though? meh ill try it when i get home










It is a time honoured method.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *glh00goh*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1677108


----------



## `br4dz-

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778349

5 GHz! Woo!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *`br4dz-;13200704*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778349
> 
> 5 GHz! Woo!


----------



## Flying Toilet

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778555

Nightmare to do with this board, but I got it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778555

Nightmare to do with this board, but I got it


----------



## pun1sh3r1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781274


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pun1sh3r1;13226142*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781274


























You forgot your 1 in yr username, so yr listed as Pun1sh3r


----------



## dragneel




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel;13226275*


























A win for the Riverland region of the "Croweater's" state!


----------



## dragneel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13226390*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A win for the Riverland region of the "Croweater's" state!


Haha yeah, woot XD though i'm not sure if that's something to be proud of, this place is a dump haha.


----------



## jdcrispe95

finally, my system went over 3.64ghz without locking up or anything.

damn speedstep: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781371


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;13226409*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally, my system went over 3.64ghz without locking up or anything.












Read the rules on the first page of this thread and make a submission matching the criteria.


----------



## jdcrispe95

what about now:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781387
it has jdcrispe95 as my username.


----------



## paulharrison123

OOOOSSHHHH again











Getting towards sandy bridge clocks!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;13226488*
> what about now:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781387
> it has jdcrispe95 as my username.



















You'll find yourself at the 43.02% Increase mark....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulharrison123;13226581*
> OOOOSSHHHH again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting towards sandy bridge clocks!!


----------



## paulharrison123

Mr salt, how come im now at 47.37% Increase but still next to the 42% guys?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulharrison123;13226641*
> Mr salt, how come im now at 47.37% Increase but still next to the 42% guys?


Not on my computer Mr Harrison. On my computer you are between just_nuke_em at 47.49% and NeRoToXeN at 45.61%.

One of the quirks of these Google spreadsheets is that they take a couple of minutes to update. I can only guess that you looked a moment too soon.


----------



## paulharrison123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13226690*
> Not on my computer Mr Harrison. On my computer you are between just_nuke_em at 47.49% and NeRoToXeN at 45.61%.
> 
> One of the quirks of these Google spreadsheets is that they take a couple of minutes to update. I can only guess that you looked a moment too soon.


100% Correct, jumped the gun much! much appreciated - thinking of getting a 1055t cos of this thread!


----------



## cdoublejj

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781838

I.R. doing it right?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj;13228344*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1781838
> 
> I.R. doing it right?


Mostly. The catch is that the original chip is 2.66 and your overclock is 3.6491, which doesn't quite make the 1GHz. That means I have to say:


----------



## cdoublejj

ever other boot it reads 3.64 and then next boot 3.66 any one else ever have the bios round off differently some times?


----------



## alancsalt

Yep, natural cycling, just catch it with the submit button when it's on or over....


----------



## slngsht

Pentium D 945 @ 5936 mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735751

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...45_5936.33_mhz

QX6700 @ 4340mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713257

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...9_mhz?tab=info


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Yep, natural cycling, just catch it with the submit button when it's on or over....


Or raise the fsb one more notch.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slngsht*


Pentium D 945 @ 5936 mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735751

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...45_5936.33_mhz

QX6700 @ 4340mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713257

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...9_mhz?tab=info


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1782405

wasn't the greatest but oh well.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13237426*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1782405
> 
> wasn't the greatest but oh well.



















76.38%, even if you did hope for better....


----------



## xPrestonn

I can do cpu-z if you need me to, I just forgot to open it up when I was stability testing.

i5 760 @ 3.81ghz


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*


I can do cpu-z if you need me to, I just forgot to open it up when I was stability testing.

i5 760 @ 3.81ghz


You will definitely need to do that as that is the only acceptable form of submission. See the first post in the thread for details.


----------



## xPrestonn

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784302

There you go. Sorry for not reading thoroughly.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn;13245876*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784302
> 
> There you go. Sorry for not reading thoroughly.


----------



## Spooony

Ahaa scratch the old P4 641 out from the back. Just cleaning out 5 yrs of dust then ill join ya haha


----------



## ehume

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388045



4664MHz on my i7 860. Forgot to post it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13257910*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388045
> 
> 
> 
> 4664MHz on my i7 860. Forgot to post it.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388045



4664MHz on my i7 860. Forgot to post it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*




























Did you notice my Vcore was only 1.392v? I never let it go over Intel's recommended max Vcore. I wonder if we should have a club for that?


----------



## alancsalt

I would have to say, "Be my guest." to that one, being more interested in racing than economy runs. Still, to each his own...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388045



4664MHz on my i7 860. Forgot to post it.


Oh, and my 4 Gig club isn't worthy of a submission?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Oh, and my 4 Gig club isn't worthy of a submission?










Am I not in your club?

Hmm. When I get home I'll post it.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13264511*
> Am I not in your club?
> 
> Hmm. When I get home I'll post it.


Not with that one. I was just messin' with you to some extent anyway.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Not with that one. I was just messin' with you to some extent anyway.


Why not with that one? I sweated to get that OC and stay within Intel's max Vcore for my chip.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Why not with that one? I sweated to get that OC and stay within Intel's max Vcore for my chip.


I meant that you hadn't submitted that OC. I would be proud of that one as well as it's quite impressive. I thought you had submitted something else though. I did some more checking and it looks like you submitted a 4.00404 GHz on an i7 860 back in July before I took over the club, but for some reason it never made it on the list. I've added it and it will be in tonight's update. If this 4.66405 GHz is the same CPU I'll edit that other one to reflect it. Otherwise I'll add it as another entry. You won't even have to post it in the thread.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I meant that you hadn't submitted that OC. I would be proud of that one as well as it's quite impressive. I thought you had submitted something else though. I did some more checking and it looks like you submitted a 4.00404 GHz on an i7 860 back in July before I took over the club, but for some reason it never made it on the list. I've added it and it will be in tonight's update. If this 4.66405 GHz is the same CPU I'll edit that other one to reflect it. Otherwise I'll add it as another entry. You won't even have to post it in the thread.


Actually, I submitted twice: once in February 2010 with an i7 860 (it was my i7 860 #1) on a GA-P55M-UD2 doing 4.2-something at 1.376v Vcore, and on 7/11/10 with cpu #2 on a GA-P55A-UD3P doing 4004MHz. That was my stable everyday OC.


----------



## Razzal

i can haz entry? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786363


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razzal*


i can haz entry? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786363


----------



## dragneel

An update for my original entry.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragneel*


An update for my original entry.


----------



## munaim1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786355


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786355





















That would also be eligible for the 5GHz Club and the 2GHz (above stock) Club. Nice one!









5GHz Overclocking Club For processors overclocked to 5GHz or more.

The 2Ghz Overclock Club That's 2GHz above the stock clock for your processor.

The 4Ghz Overclock Club Processors overclocked to 4GHz or more.


----------



## Mithrandir8

I'd like to add my entry









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1773912


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mithrandir8;13283682*
> I'd like to add my entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1773912


----------



## eskamobob1

Here is my entry... I had to tie 2 190CFM deltas onto the outside of my case to keep my nb cool









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789690


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;13291159*
> Here is my entry... I had to tie 2 190CFM deltas onto the outside of my case to keep my nb cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1789690


----------



## Tex1954

Howdy Alancsalt,

I put together another beater computer to support BOINC and serve my printers... It's built will all the cheaper but good parts I could find.

Used a Thermaltake A60 case and MSI 870-G34 board for this puppy.

Here's my first good run on AIR and it will stay on AIR... lol! Don't ask me if it runs stable yet... I'll let you know if I get it in the 4GHz club too... LOL!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792217









I guess it's okay to have 2 computer systems in here... hope so!

LOL!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13307471*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's okay to have 2 computer systems in here... hope so!
> 
> LOL!


It better be okay as I have 3 in here so far.


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! Yes, many do I guess now that brain wakes up! LOL!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Howdy Alancsalt,

I put together another beater computer to support BOINC and serve my printers... It's built will all the cheaper but good parts I could find.

Used a Thermaltake A60 case and MSI 870-G34 board for this puppy.

Here's my first good run on AIR and it will stay on AIR... lol! Don't ask me if it runs stable yet... I'll let you know if I get it in the 4GHz club too... LOL!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1792217









I guess it's okay to have 2 computer systems in here... hope so!

LOL!




























No worries Tex!


----------



## Jjmunky

I want in. Validation is in my sig.


----------



## wongwarren

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1696297


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren;13316597*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1696297


wongwarren, could you do that validation again, and between validation and submit, replace WARRENWONGYK-PC with wongwarren? I'd just prefer it closer to the username, and if it was just wongwarren-pc I'd probably let it pass, but its really meant to be yr username rather than yr pc name.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jjmunky;13315916*
> I want in. Validation is in my sig.


----------



## codemanrose

i7 970 @4.2ghz
Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1793687


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codemanrose;13337510*
> i7 970 @4.2ghz
> Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1793687


----------



## bstover17

My first overclock! Very excited

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797432

from 3.3ghz to 4.689ghz thats a pretty big increase on air. Ran prime stable and also intel burn test.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bstover17*


My first overclock! Very excited

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797432

from 3.3ghz to 4.689ghz thats a pretty big increase on air. Ran prime stable and also intel burn test.




very nice.... SB is fun to OC on with air.. so efficient.
any you got lots of headroom if you got some decent cooling.


----------



## dasparx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797502

old pc is old =[
Used to run 3.5 no problems


----------



## tool103

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797504


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bstover17*


My first overclock! Very excited

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797432

from 3.3ghz to 4.689ghz thats a pretty big increase on air. Ran prime stable and also intel burn test.





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *dasparx*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797502

old pc is old =[
Used to run 3.5 no problems



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *tool103*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797504


----------



## j.col

hi guys how is this
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1798866
or


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j.col*


hi guys how is this
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1798866
or


It looks about 2MHz short of the 1GHz OC you need.


----------



## j.col

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13354946*
> It looks about 2MHz short of the 1GHz OC you need.


LOL, i know, in the bios it does say 3400 but in windows it says 2mhz less







425 x 8
i will do it again and repost


----------



## PapaSmurf

Try 426 x 8 instead.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

my 1st AMD OC on dice.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797909
on a TA890FXE

my 2nd AMD OC on dice.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797906
on a TA785GE 128M


----------



## milesmutt

I'd like to join, please.


----------



## MrJackson

I think it would be cool to see what cooling was used for each OC in the spreadsheets. Kind of impossible for old data, but new entries it might be doable.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


my 1st AMD OC on dice.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797909
on a TA890FXE












Quote:



my 2nd AMD OC on dice.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1797906
on a TA785GE 128M


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *milesmutt*


I'd like to join, please.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrJackson*


I think it would be cool to see what cooling was used for each OC in the spreadsheets. Kind of impossible for old data, but new entries it might be doable.


Considering I'm just filling in for Dilyn I don't think it would be appropriate for me to make a change like that. Also how do you prove it?


----------



## MrJackson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Considering I'm just filling in for Dilyn I don't think it would be appropriate for me to make a change like that. Also how do you prove it?


It would have to be on the honor system I guess.


----------



## alancsalt

Food for thought.


----------



## j.col

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13356994*
> Try 426 x 8 instead.


i went higher








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1800678
or
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1800535


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j.col;13367242*
> i went higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1800678
> or
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1800535


----------



## IXcrispyXI

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1801167
could possibly go higher if i had better ram


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1801167
could possibly go higher if i had better ram


----------



## Razzal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*




























an update to mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1788015


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzal;13376031*
> an update to mine
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1788015


----------



## j.col

another update








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802209


----------



## eloverton2

update:
[email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802558


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j.col*


another update








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802209


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1801167
could possibly go higher if i had better ram










Slow your RAM down by another multiplier. Perhaps your cpu would run faster. Worth a try.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


update:
[email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802558


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2158228_probn4lyfe_cpu_z_core_i5_2500k_5100_mhz
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2152957_probn4lyfe_cpu_z_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_4400_mhz
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2160038_probn4lyfe_cpu_z_pentium_4_520_4004_mhz

my 3 latest 1GHZ OCs


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1777428
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757196
[URL=]http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1784556
[/URL]
my 3 latest 1GHZ OCs












I've updated these in line with the current rules on the first page of this thread.

Don't know what Dilyn's policy was on this.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13390044*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated these in line with the current rules on the first page of this thread.
> 
> Don't know what Dilyn's policy was on this.












I did a search back and found Dilyn was accepting HWBot validations. Any one wanting to do this please do as Probyn4lyfe has, and link to the HWBot page that includes the CPUZ validation image.


----------



## kill

E5500 @4.1 Ghz. stock is 2.8http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1804038


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill;13398141*
> E5500 @4.1 Ghz. stock is 2.8http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1804038



















49.73% Increase...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13397400*
> I did a search back and found Dilyn was accepting HWBot validations. Any one wanting to do this please do as Probyn4lyfe has, and link to the HWBot page that includes the CPUZ validation image.


They are indeed accepted. So long as they meet all other aspects of the criteria that is.

So... How's it goin'?


----------



## alancsalt

All up to date, and the sun is shining.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13316659*
> wongwarren, could you do that validation again, and between validation and submit, replace WARRENWONGYK-PC with wongwarren? I'd just prefer it closer to the username, and if it was just wongwarren-pc I'd probably let it pass, but its really meant to be yr username rather than yr pc name.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805870


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren;13409631*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1805870



















68.5% increase!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


All up to date, and the sun is shining.










The darn sun is shining here as well, but I wish it wasn't.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i5 650 Update.

H55M-UD2H w/Dragon Skin
Kingpin Cooling F1 Gemini w/LN2
*5875.24 MHz*

Could you update this for me please.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


i5 650 Update.

H55M-UD2H w/Dragon Skin
Kingpin Cooling F1 Gemini w/LN2
*5875.24 MHz*

Could you update this for me please.



















My pleasure. Nice result.


----------



## drufoo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807841


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drufoo*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807841



















31.6959375% gets u a rounded off 31.70% Increase


----------



## mrinnocent

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807932


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807932


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807983

last and final test on this Phenom II X2 555 BE


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1807983

last and final test on this Phenom II X2 555 BE


Holah Molah! 6015.58 MHz! Well, with 1.8v I can understand. What cooling? And what is the default clock on that thing? Did you crack 3GHz OC?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Phenom II X2 555 BE is 3.2GHz stock < Fixed... lolz
Was on Liquid Nitrogen with a Kingpincooling.com F1 Gemini
Temps around -185c


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Phenom II X2 555 BE is 2.7GHz stock
Was on Liquid Nitrogen with a Kingpincooling.com F1 Gemini
Temps around -185c


This is where I have trouble with AMD chips not showing default clocks in CPUZ. I google them, and for this got "AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Callisto 3.2GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W"

This means it is easy to get stock clocks wrong. Can you give me a link for that 2.7 and how it differs from my search result, please?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


This is where I have trouble with AMD chips not showing default clocks in CPUZ. I google them, and for this got "AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Callisto 3.2GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 80W"

This means it is easy to get stock clocks wrong. Can you give me a link for that 2.7 and how it differs from my search result, please?


crap... you're right. i was looking at stats for a Sempron 140 which is 2.7...









kinda late. many many beers, lots of LN2


----------



## animal0307

Not sure if I'm doing it right but I can't get the sig banner to work.

Edit:
Scratch that I can't read... it's getting late. I just copied and pasted. Didn't realize it involved a little bit of work.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


crap... you're right. i was looking at stats for a Sempron 140 which is 2.7...









kinda late. many many beers, lots of LN2


----------



## AoHxBram

Add me 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810762

3.66GHz on my old Core 2 Quad Q9450








wont post my 2600k as it was just too easy on it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*


Add me 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810762

3.66GHz on my old Core 2 Quad Q9450








wont post my 2600k as it was just too easy on it



























Thank you!


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


















Thank you!










NO, thank you


----------



## BlueBeast

I'm an OC noob, so this is a nice milestone.









Stock is 2.8ghz. Overclocked to 3.808 (14 X 272)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812992


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueBeast*


I'm an OC noob, so this is a nice milestone.









Stock is 2.8ghz. Overclocked to 3.808 (14 X 272)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812992












Sorry to say we have a problem "Rejected by CPUZ" on the validation. You got the name part right.

Fixing rejected by may be as simple as changing the compatibity setting on the shortcut properties in Win 7 to something other than the current setting. Otherwise not sure why it would be rejected.

Welcome to the forum though, and hope that glitch can be fixed.


----------



## BlueBeast

Sorry, I didn't even see that.
I don't think it likes my screen name.:lol

Optimus Prime(computer name) works just fine........but bluebeast doesn't. /scratches head/
If this won't do, I'll toy with it some more tonight when I get home.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1812981


----------



## alancsalt

That's a new one on me. Accepts the computer name but not user name. Unfortunately the rules stipulate the user name. Perhaps that name is already in use.
Try "BlueBeast-PC". If the full user name is in the PC name it is accepted by clubs on this site.

Quote:



What you also need to do is click on the *User CP* at the top of this page, then scroll down the left side to the *Add System* link and enter in your system specs in as much detail as possible. By that I mean 2 x 2gig G.Skil PC2-8500 CL5 ram instead of 4 gig ram, etc. That way we have some idea of what we are dealing with. While you are at it, go to the *Edit Your Details* link, then scroll down towards the bottom and fill in the *Where You Live* with at least your country. It makes things so much easier when people know what country you are from when recommending products.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just did a test. BlueBeast worked just fine for me.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814266


----------



## alancsalt

Odd one.

Anyway I think you'll find Dilyn is back, and I can take a back seat on this prob.









Welcome back Dilyn


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13471099*
> Odd one.
> 
> Anyway I think you'll find Dilyn is back, and I can take a back seat on this prob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Dilyn


And I'm sure we are all happy that I'm back









Thanks again mate.

As for BlueBeast's issue: I will accept any sort of variation of the name BlueBeast. For example, a prefix or suffix, a '-PC' at the end or something similar will all count as acceptable entries to me.


----------



## BlueBeast

I just tried 4 more times. I don't know why, but BlueBeast just will not validate on mine. BlueBeast-PC worked the 1st try though. /shrug/

Hopefully I have everything else in order.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814532


----------



## Gakusei

This is fun







Hope to join the 2 Ghz OC club next year with a new build.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815430


----------



## Rystofer

Yo! As we say here in Philly, I hope this will suffice for validation. I know that each GHz achieved seems to have its own rewards but here goes


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rystofer;13488104*
> Yo! As we say here in Philly, I hope this will suffice for validation. I know that each GHz achieved seems to have its own rewards but here goes


A quick look at the first post in the thread would tell you whether it is sufficient or not. For the record, not only will it suffice, it is the correct method.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueBeast;13473758*
> I just tried 4 more times. I don't know why, but BlueBeast just will not validate on mine. BlueBeast-PC worked the 1st try though. /shrug/
> 
> Hopefully I have everything else in order.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1814532


Perfect. Glad you finally got it to work mate

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gakusei;13479051*
> This is fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to join the 2 Ghz OC club next year with a new build.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815430


High expectations for your next build. Good luck mate

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rystofer;13488104*
> Yo! As we say here in Philly, I hope this will suffice for validation. I know that each GHz achieved seems to have its own rewards but here goes


You say that in Philly often?


----------



## Rystofer

Whoo Hooo, Nerdgasm!!!Thanks, I'm baaaaaaack...Makes you wanna build a rig just for overclocking and folding...Hey wait I have and old Koolance EXOS, I could knock the dust off that pull out the old A8N Mobo, I think I still have it...Grab a 939 chip and an old copy of XP and voila...Oh and let not forget my old 8800 pig of and expensive video card I spent $600 bucks on almost 7 years ago and BAM!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Uh oh! OC fever.....


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rystofer;13496852*
> Whoo Hooo, Nerdgasm!!!Thanks, I'm baaaaaaack...Makes you wanna build a rig just for overclocking and folding...Hey wait I have and old Koolance EXOS, I could knock the dust off that pull out the old A8N Mobo, I think I still have it...Grab a 939 chip and an old copy of XP and voila...Oh and let not forget my old 8800 pig of and expensive video card I spent $600 bucks on almost 7 years ago and BAM!!!


Those are still considered powerful video cards.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rystofer;13496852*
> Whoo Hooo, Nerdgasm!!!Thanks, I'm baaaaaaack...Makes you wanna build a rig just for overclocking and folding...Hey wait I have and old Koolance EXOS, I could knock the dust off that pull out the old A8N Mobo, I think I still have it...Grab a 939 chip and an old copy of XP and voila...Oh and let not forget my old 8800 pig of and expensive video card I spent $600 bucks on almost 7 years ago and BAM!!!


You might want to fix your BBcode tags in your sig mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13496887*
> Uh oh! OC fever.....


I've got the fever, and the only cure is overclockin'!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13496892*
> Those are still considered powerful video cards.


The good old days when video cards were simple.


----------



## Scrappy

Phenom II 955 @ 4.28812GHz


----------



## Cyclonicks

here is my 1ghz overclock


----------



## black06g85

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820135


----------



## baj2k

Hi... I'd like to be considered for membership please... here's my "_bona fide_..."

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1824353


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baj2k*


Hi... I'd like to be considered for membership please... here's my "_bona fide_..."

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820567
























I'm going to steal that processor

How in the hell did you manage that on air?


----------



## baj2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*























I'm going to steal that processor

How in the hell did you manage that on air?


The stock Noctua NH-DH14 doesn't move enough air. ~50 - 70cfm per fan iirc. I have the Coolmaster 922 pushing close to 800cfm total (2x200mm+6x120mm not counting PSU fan). That helps alot...

The real trick was fiddling with the amount of Artic MX-4 (took 5 tries to get that right for about 3C drop) and modding the Noctua did the rest. I removed both Noctua fans. I replaced them with 120mm Silverstone 1900rpm 28db 110cfm fans. But the catch is I didn't do the fans the way Noctua does. I have one fan on the front blowing through the Noctua and one fan on the far side pulling through the noctua. The middle fan was removed and that spot is empty. The two 120mm 85cfm fans on the side of the case line up so that they blow right into the center opening of the Noctua where their center fan used to be. I then made an air baffle out of plastic that forces all of the air going through the Noctua out the back fan opening. Cables are all tied back out of the way so I have straight thru airflow. We are moving a *lot* of air (if I did my math right all of the air in my room passes through the Coolmaster 922 once every two minutes - room=12x12x10). This resulted in another 6C-7C temp drop.

Prioir to doing this I was getting high 70's and low 80's on Prime95... this combined setup dropped the temps ~10C across the board so I'm hitting the occational 68C on Prime95.

FYI: I've had it up to 104.5 x 55 for 5747.5MHz (1.55v) but I need to fiddle a bit more with the thermal paste (new brand maybe) because it was stablish at that setting but Prime95 hit 89C so I killed it... I don't plan on running it at this higher setting just wanted to see what she'll do...









*UPDATE*:

I decided to post the pictures in the Intel Air Cooled sub-forum. Didn't want to spam a bunch of pictures over here... here's the link:

Air Cooled 5GHz i7 2600k


----------



## Scrappy

Amazon.com: IC DIAMOND 7 CARAT 1.5 GRAM THERMAL COMPOUND: Electronics From what I've heard this stuff is king.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baj2k*


The stock Noctua NH-DH14 doesn't move enough air. ~50 - 70cfm per fan iirc. I have the Coolmaster 922 pushing close to 800cfm total (2x200mm+6x120mm not counting PSU fan). That helps alot...

The real trick was fiddling with the amount of Artic MX-4 (took 5 tries to get that right for about 3C drop) and modding the Noctua did the rest. I removed both Noctua fans. I replaced them with 120mm Silverstone 1900rpm 28db 110cfm fans. But the catch is I didn't do the fans the way Noctua does. I have one fan on the front blowing through the Noctua and one fan on the far side pulling through the noctua. The middle fan was removed and that spot is empty. The two 120mm 85cfm fans on the side of the case line up so that they blow right into the center opening of the Noctua where their center fan used to be. I then made an air baffle out of plastic that forces all of the air going through the Noctua out the back fan opening. Cables are all tied back out of the way so I have straight thru airflow. We are moving a *lot* of air (if I did my math right all of the air in my room passes through the Coolmaster 922 once every two minutes - room=12x12x10). This resulted in another 6C-7C temp drop.

Prioir to doing this I was getting high 70's and low 80's on Prime95... this combined setup dropped the temps ~10C across the board so I'm hitting the occational 68C on Prime95.

FYI: I've had it up to 104.5 x 55 for 5747.5MHz (1.55v) but I need to fiddle a bit more with the thermal paste (new brand maybe) because it was stablish at that setting but Prime95 hit 89C so I killed it... I don't plan on running it at this higher setting just wanted to see what she'll do...










This sounds marvelous. I'd like to see a pic of the setup with those case fans channeling their air into the heatsink. . . . Please.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13515883*
> This sounds marvelous. I'd like to see a pic of the setup with those case fans channeling their air into the heatsink. . . . Please.


ME too! That is a great achievement on air!!!!

Congrats on that run! Also, I think you have a "Golden CHIP" there... so anytime you want to sell it, just post the fact and I bet many would jump at it!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13514391*
> Amazon.com: IC DIAMOND 7 CARAT 1.5 GRAM THERMAL COMPOUND: Electronics
> From what I've heard this stuff is king.


$3 cheaper and free shipping to boot from SVC. And it's not even close to being king. The IC Diamond 24 is even better as is any number of other TIM like Arctic Cooling MX-2, MX-3, and MX-4 among others. It isn't bad though, but it's a lot more difficult to apply than the AC MX-2,3,4 is.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13514124*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to steal that processor
> 
> How in the hell did you manage that on air?


Am I missing something here?

I did a build for a friend and hit 5.4 on air in just a few minutes.


----------



## alancsalt

There are still ppls who don't realise how much easier Sandy is.


----------



## lun471k

I'd like to be a part of the club please: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1785473


----------



## fredeb

My submission : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821298


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

count me in?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762731


----------



## bshan67




----------



## Adhmuz

Could use an Update, 4.51 GHz up to 4.71 GHz heres the Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822335


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13511915*
> Phenom II 955 @ 4.28812GHz











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonicks;13511970*
> here is my 1ghz overclock











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;13511989*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820135











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baj2k;13514080*
> Hi... I'd like to be considered for membership please... here's my "_bona fide_..."
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820567











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13518927*
> Am I missing something here?
> 
> I did a build for a friend and hit 5.4 on air in just a few minutes.


Indeed. Sandy Bridge is just way too easy, and it seems that most people have yet to realize that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lun471k;13521121*
> I'd like to be a part of the club please: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1785473











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredeb;13521987*
> My submission : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1821298











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bshan67;13522286*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz;13527017*
> Could use an Update, 4.51 GHz up to 4.71 GHz heres the Validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822335


----------



## Panickypress

the stable weet spot







... and not as easy as i thought.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822488


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Guess not


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


the stable weet spot







... and not as easy as i thought.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1822488












Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreakaZoidDK*


Guess not




























I added you, I just forgot to quote your post. My bad mate; you're on the list though.


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

No worries







.. Just thought I would go all drama queen


----------



## DefenderX1

Here's my submission:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1825951


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefenderX1;13557432*
> Here's my submission:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1825951


You'll probably need to redo it with an actual 3.8GHz instead of the 3.799 in that submission.


----------



## Tex1954

Here is my new one... It went so easy here, maybe can hit 5GHz later...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826085


----------



## DefenderX1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You'll probably need to redo it with an actual 3.8GHz instead of the 3.799 in that submission.


How does one overclock a cpu by .001 mhz exactly?


----------



## MrJackson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefenderX1*


How does one overclock a cpu by .001 mhz exactly?


Reboot will do it sometimes.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefenderX1*


How does one overclock a cpu by .001 mhz exactly?


You don't, exactly.

You either watch your OC cycle up and down and catch it at its peak with your validation, OR you raise your bclk by one, and get that to validate.


----------



## DefenderX1

Ok then, for the nit pickers in the group.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826959


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefenderX1*


Ok then, for the nit pickers in the group.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826959


Not meant as nit picking, it's just the requirement that applies to all of the OC'ing Clubs here on OCN.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Here is my new one... It went so easy here, maybe can hit 5GHz later...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826085





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefenderX1*


Ok then, for the nit pickers in the group.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1826959


It's not being nitpicky. If it's .001 MHz away from being 1,000 MHz away, it is not a 1,000 MHz increase. This is the 1 GHz OC Club, not the 999.999 MHz OC Club.









Thank you for redoing it.


----------



## overcc

Here's mine. Linx 0.64 stable. For 365/24/7 use.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827242


----------



## MrJackson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;13564119*
> It's not being nitpicky. If it's .001 MHz away from being 1,000 MHz away, it is not a 1,000 MHz increase. This is the 1 GHz OC Club, not the 999.999 MHz OC Club.


It should be the 1.000 Ghz club then, to match significant digits.


----------



## overcc

I see a lot i7 920 and few i7 975/965/960


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJackson;13566145*
> It should be the 1.000 Ghz club then, to match significant digits.


Why? It doesn't take much to understand that .999 isn't 1. The only people who would argue that point are the ones who are only arguing for the sake of arguing.

Sorry, but that is completely unnecessary. All that is needed is a little common sense and less of a feeling of entitlement.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overcc;13566088*
> Here's mine. Linx 0.64 stable. For 365/24/7 use.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827242











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJackson;13566145*
> It should be the 1.000 Ghz club then, to match significant digits.











I don't _quite_ think that that's necessary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overcc;13566173*
> I see a lot i7 920 and few i7 975/965/960


That's because the 920s are fairly easy to get super high up and get a larger percentage increase on. You'll notice that most of the higher stock clock chips are lower on the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13566355*
> Why? It doesn't take much to understand that .999 isn't 1. The only people who would argue that point are the ones who are only arguing for the sake of arguing.
> 
> Sorry, but that is completely unnecessary. All that is needed is a little common sense and less of a feeling of entitlement.











joke.jpg


----------



## iCrap

Heres mine. 750 @ 3.72... stock 2.66


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;13567490*
> Heres mine. 750 @ 3.72... stock 2.66


where? i see no link


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;13567490*
> Heres mine. 750 @ 3.72... stock 2.66


You need an actual CPU-z Validation link


----------



## iCrap

Omg wow i forgot to post it.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827366

Fail.


----------



## overcc

I have updated my result.

valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827518

However, this passed Linx 0.64 for only 11 min and a Blue Screen of Death appeared.


----------



## systemlayers

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827541
Have only begun experimenting to see if my card can get past 4.5ghz - results don't seem good so far. 4.4 is 100% stable with 12 hours prime95


----------



## overcc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You basically have to try NOT to get to 4GHz on them and any SB system, even with stock cooling. Anything less than 4.5 isn't much of an accomplishment for them.


So, systemlayers, I believe your Vcore can be higher in order to reach higher multiplier.


----------



## systemlayers

I got to 4.5 but had to push 1.4vcore, extreme settings on voltage regulation etc. crashed after an hour of p95
It's either my 16gb of memory or i've got a "bad chip". 
In several places i've seen "only 50% get better than 4.4/4.5ghz"


----------



## overcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *systemlayers;13570149*
> I got to 4.5 but had to push 1.4vcore, extreme settings on voltage regulation etc. crashed after an hour of p95
> It's either my 16gb of memory or i've got a "bad chip".
> In several places i've seen "only 50% get better than 4.4/4.5ghz"


Memory isn't an issue since I have 12GB too.
2500K and 2600K are really easily to get 4.5G+ if you use better cooler.


----------



## Jonnychadootz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827590

Here be's mine


----------



## PapaSmurf

You'll probably need to redo that with your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field of the CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## systemlayers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overcc*


Memory isn't an issue since I have 12GB too.
2500K and 2600K are really easily to get 4.5G+ if you use better cooler.


HR-02 is pretty good.. never breaks 70 with a single fan @ 500rpm on it. I'm running into chip limits as far as i can tell but I may have to play around with memory. Oh well i'm really not worried about going any higher! The difference between 4.4ghz and 5.0 in real world terms is not much performance and higher heat, decreased lifetime etc.


----------



## alancsalt

Stability is not a requirement. These are suicide runs/peak overclocks here. There is an Intel stability club for those so inclined.


----------



## Jonnychadootz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


You'll probably need to redo that with your OCN User Name in the Submitted By Field of the CPU-Z Validation.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827797

There we go


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830033










http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi...50_4926.06_mhz

Water cooling at ambient of 18 degrees C.

Please to update...


----------



## XanderDylan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830473

Here's mine!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


Omg wow i forgot to post it. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827366

Fail.












There you go









Quote:



Originally Posted by *overcc*


I have updated my result.

valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827518

However, this passed Linx 0.64 for only 11 min and a Blue Screen of Death appeared.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *systemlayers*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827541
Have only begun experimenting to see if my card can get past 4.5ghz - results don't seem good so far. 4.4 is 100% stable with 12 hours prime95












Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Stability is not a requirement. These are suicide runs/peak overclocks here. There is an Intel stability club for those so inclined.


That's right. I couldn't care less if your overclock is stable. Most of the highest clocks on the LGA 775 sheet are done with heavy cooling. Stability, for this club at least, is a non-issue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonnychadootz*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1827797

There we go




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830033










http://www.hwbot.org/community/submi...50_4926.06_mhz

Water cooling at ambient of 18 degrees C.

Please to update...




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *XanderDylan*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1830473

Here's mine!


----------



## alancsalt

It was 16 degrees Celsius this morning in sub tropical Oz, so...a small nudge..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1835169


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13624517*
> It was 16 degrees Celsius this morning in sub tropical Oz, so...a small nudge..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1835169


Just where is Oz are you? I remember Cairns and Port Douglas - Wild World and the Daintree Rain Forest - in May 1999. No 16c temps anywhere near there.

Nice run with a 950. Were you worried about 1.6+ Volts?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13626102*
> Just where is Oz are you? I remember Cairns and Port Douglas - Wild World and the Daintree Rain Forest - in May 1999. No 16c temps anywhere near there.
> 
> Nice run with a 950. Were you worried about 1.6+ Volts?


Cairns I'd class as tropical, being above the Tropic of Capricorn. No I'm down near Byron Bay, inland in a valley, the bottom of which can get cold. (Cold for here anyway) We can get one or two frosts a year. Probably sounds puny to those living in snow country.

The volts show more than bios after 1.6v on my board. No, chip death was not on my mind. I was more worried about OS corruption. I keep meaning to get yet another HDD to OC with, one I can reinstall over repeatedly without losing work programs. Once the OS or registry (?) corrupts I cannot OC as far. That's what it seems to me anyway.


----------



## NoGuru

I would throw a drive in your package but it would add so much to the shipping.
Humm, I just might anyway....I'll see what I can do.

Edit: nevermind, you can buy one for cheaper then it would be to send one.


----------



## alancsalt

I bought one today - 2TB/5400 rpm and replaced one of my 500GB/7200rpm data drives with it. Toss in a tube of ceramique if u want (Probably no change left anyway, cheeky of me!)

I find myself hoping for a cold snap, even a frost


----------



## Mudfrog

I'll have to bump mine back up a little tonight. I run it at 920mhz OC every day, another 80mhz is nothing







I'll try to remember to get a validation later.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13624517*
> It was 16 degrees Celsius this morning in sub tropical Oz, so...a small nudge..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1835169


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13629813*
> I bought one today - 2TB/5400 rpm and replaced one of my 500GB/7200rpm data drives with it. Toss in a tube of ceramique if u want (Probably no change left anyway, cheeky of me!)
> 
> I find myself hoping for a cold snap, even a frost


Dang I just read this or I would have thrown some in.

Yeah, partition that drive up to about 50 Gig per partition and throw all the OS's on it.


----------



## alancsalt

Sunny winter's morn in the Southern Hemisphere Sub-Tropics at an ambient of 13 degrees celsius.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838110


----------



## blooder11181

alancsalt go for 6ghz


----------



## alancsalt

need frost or dice or ss or ln2


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13647650*
> Sunny winter's morn in the Southern Hemisphere Sub-Tropics at an ambient of 13 degrees celsius.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838110




















I shouldn't even bother updating you as you're just going to have another validation tomorrow anyways


----------



## alancsalt

You'll just have to delete some.









It'll only be higher tomorrow if the temperature is lower.









I saw 5001MHz. I hit validate. 124 bluescreen. Changing volts didn't help. Just need a new colder day....


----------



## Dilyn

I want to see 5 GHz


----------



## alancsalt

We will see it!!!


----------



## Dilyn

I hope so


----------



## ehume

Alan - only a bit more than 13MHz to reach a 2GHz OC. I'm pulling for you. If the air is dry, try spraying some water into it to chill it by evaporating the droplets.


----------



## chip94

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833397

chip94


----------



## Tex1954

And anotherone...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838691


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94;13650287*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833397
> 
> chip94











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13653150*
> And anotherone...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1838691


----------



## black06g85

new chip, new oc
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833592


----------



## PapaSmurf

First crack at a Celeron 331. Won't even post on my DFI board and trying to get more than 1.41 vcore on my Gigabyte P35-DS3L isn't working out very well. I can tell this is going to be a battle of wills to get anything outstanding out of it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839832


----------



## alancsalt

There's one of those in the oldest computer here, about to be retired, but it's in a useless msi 865gvm3-v mobo....


----------



## PapaSmurf

baker18 sent me two of them to play around with and bench. Didn't spend a lot of time with them yet, but I'll probably give them more of a go tomorrow.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13662439*
> baker18 sent me two of them to play around with and bench. Didn't spend a lot of time with them yet, but I'll probably give them more of a go tomorrow.


Man, with a Biostar i45 you could really crank that thing up. We really need to find you a pot. I bet I can find you a cheap aluminum one, not the best but you can find them under $50 sometimes.

http://www.overclock.net/cooling-products/1019075-f-s-trade-home-made-cpu.html

I bet he would take $40


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13661804*
> First crack at a Celeron 331. Won't even post on my DFI board and trying to get more than 1.41 vcore on my Gigabyte P35-DS3L isn't working out very well. I can tell this is going to be a battle of wills to get anything outstanding out of it.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839832


I don't know how much i7 8xx stuff relates to that Celeron, but mapesdhs recently posted a bit on upping his pch and dll to bring down Vcore (here). I don't know if the Celeron even has those, but it might be a way to inch up the OC. I know I'm going to try it on my 875k.


----------



## Brakien

here is mine!!! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841170


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;13665373*
> Man, with a Biostar i45 you could really crank that thing up. We really need to find you a pot. I bet I can find you a cheap aluminum one, not the best but you can find them under $50 sometimes.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/cooling-products/1019075-f-s-trade-home-made-cpu.html
> 
> I bet he would take $40


The mount is for AM3. How much different would the mounting holes be for S775? I've never owned or used an AM3 board.


----------



## XxRZxX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703928


----------



## vtec

Sign me up plz.
Nothing special here but this was simply high as I could get. I couldn't get 3.2 no matter what I tried. FSB was walling very early (not sure if it was mb or cpu). 1.55v but very stable. This ran 24hrs with prime95 and never got over 62 degrees load on an Artic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro. My temps were never an issue and I went up to 1.6v trying to get 3.3ghz but just wouldn't happen.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841899


----------



## sepheroth003

already in the e21X0 club but please add me. I'm running at a modest 3.3ghz right now, as it seems to give me the best performance with my ram at 990 and 5-5-5-15 timings and low temps that barely go into the 50s.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841504


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brakien;13667012*
> here is mine!!! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841170











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxRZxX;13669526*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703928











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtec;13669631*
> Sign me up plz.
> Nothing special here but this was simply high as I could get. I couldn't get 3.2 no matter what I tried. FSB was walling very early (not sure if it was mb or cpu). 1.55v but very stable. This ran 24hrs with prime95 and never got over 62 degrees load on an Artic Cooler Freezer 7 Pro. My temps were never an issue and I went up to 1.6v trying to get 3.3ghz but just wouldn't happen.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841487












I'm sorry, but that is not a 1 GHz overclock. Try raising the FSB one or two notches, or else run a validation while stress testing it so that the maximum overclock appears in CPU-z.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003;13669666*
> already in the e21X0 club but please add me. I'm running at a modest 3.3ghz right now, as it seems to give me the best performance with my ram at 990 and 5-5-5-15 timings and low temps that barely go into the 50s.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841504





















EDIT
For some bizarre reason, Imageshack decided to delete my copy of the Updated image.
Good thing I still have the original saved in a PM.


----------



## vtec

I'm sorry, but that is not a 1 GHz overclock. Try raising the FSB one or two notches, or else run a validation while stress testing it so that the maximum overclock appears in CPU-z.

Now validated @ 3200.14 MHz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841899


----------



## twisted5446

[/URL]


----------



## MisterMalv

I guess this count's as a 1GHz overclock: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832129

I've had this chip/mobo/ram combo boot to 3.9GHz, but it was about as stable as Stephen Hawkins on stilts.


----------



## alancsalt

Nice metaphor.

Stability is not a requirement.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

mine

5482.97 MHz


----------



## alancsalt

Ambient Temperature 11 degrees C.

*5001.45MHz*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1844465


----------



## SurfBuckeyesBC

I know this is an easy one, but oh well. 2500k at 4.5 GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1843090


----------



## Kieran

My first overclock - Phenom II x4 955 @ 4.2GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847123


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran;13711753*
> My first overclock - Phenom II x4 955 @ 4.2GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847123

















: Congrats. You'll never forget your first one.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vtec;13673417*
> Now validated @ 3200.14 MHz.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1841899











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twisted5446;13673548*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterMalv;13679472*
> I guess this count's as a 1GHz overclock: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832129
> 
> I've had this chip/mobo/ram combo boot to 3.9GHz, but it was about as stable as Stephen Hawkins on stilts.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;13679937*
> mine
> 
> 5482.97 MHz












Very nice! How'd you manage that one mate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13689484*
> Ambient Temperature 11 degrees C.
> 
> *5001.45MHz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1844465












Finally








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SurfBuckeyesBC;13702597*
> I know this is an easy one, but oh well. 2500k at 4.5 GHz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1843090











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran;13711753*
> My first overclock - Phenom II x4 955 @ 4.2GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847123





















Sorry the update took so long guys. Very long weekend, didn't have time to get on the computer long enough to update the sheets. But the deed is done


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dilyn, it looks like you missed my previous submission of a Celeron 331 so I'll post the latest for it. I get to be the first with one of them. I have a second one to play with so maybe it will be even better.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1843028


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13717129*
> Dilyn, it looks like you missed my previous submission of a Celeron 331 so I'll post the latest for it. I get to be the first with one of them. I have a second one to play with so maybe it will be even better.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1843028












Interesting. Sorry about that mate








Looking good!


----------



## PapaSmurf

No sweat. Believe me, I know how it goes. I gotta get one of these sub-zero one of these days. With a 20x cpu multi there is a lot of fsb to play around with on these.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13717253*
> No sweat. Believe me, I know how it goes. I gotta get one of these sub-zero one of these days. With a 20x cpu multi there is a lot of fsb to play around with on these.


This week and next week are going to leave me so exhausted








Exams, yippee.

I so badly want to get some DICE. Maybe some time this Summer I'll manage it.









Good luck to you, and I hope that your ventures are exhilarating.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13714793*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Congrats. You'll never forget your first one.


I remember my first overclocks... I tried changing the Crystal on an XT motherboard... then found out it wouldn't format! Then I glued (soldered) a new clock chip on with a new crystal and micro switch to make it go faster... 5.34MHz IIRC... then I replaced the chip with an NEC V20 and changed crystal to go 8 MHz IIRC...

Those were the days... LOL!










PS: In those days, an XT cost $1399 or so!!! LOL!


----------



## Rowey

Q8400 2.66ghz @ 4.01ghz

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847264


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13718266*
> I remember my first overclocks... I tried changing the Crystal on an XT motherboard... then found out it wouldn't format! Then I glued (soldered) a new clock chip on with a new crystal and micro switch to make it go faster... 5.34MHz IIRC... then I replaced the chip with an NEC V20 and changed crystal to go 8 MHz IIRC...
> 
> Those were the days... LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: In those days, an XT cost $1399 or so!!! LOL!


I remember those days. OC'd my share of the XT's, 80186's, and 80286's by soldering on different clock crystals. Kids today don't know how good they have it OC'ing by just changing bios settings.


----------



## Tex1954

Yes Papa... and they never disassembled the bios to find out they used a software delay loop to time the format write intervals... (like I did) and they never had to write a C-Bios to interface to Cp/M or Mp/M like I did... and don't even know what an S100 based chassis is....

Gosh, I've designed and written the assembler to several hard/floppy disk controllers in my days... sheesh... all old useless talent now...

But, I'll tell you one thing! Todays desktops are better than what powers the space shuttle by far! Todays best systems are better than the original wire-wrapped discrete CPU Cray computers!

And one of the biggest drivers to having more speed is sloppy "C" and other sloppy language coding by developers... great comparison is Linux vs. MicroCrap Windows... Although, I will admit, Windows 7 is better than anything before it for a PNP general use OS....

LOLOL!!!


----------



## mars-bar-man

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847846

Going to try for 4.2Ghz when I've got it back under water.


----------



## penguinlove

Will you take perlmon for validation? I'm just running linux, so no CPU-Z. Here's a screenie of my 3.625 from 2.5 after running mprime for many hours....
/home/jason/Documents/validate-3612.png


----------



## penguinlove

yeah, so much for that. how about this


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13718299*
> Q8400 2.66ghz @ 4.01ghz
> 
> CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847264


Roweyi7, for submissions to most clubs you need to replace your computer name, between "validate" and "submit" with your ocn username.. So revalidate replacing Rhys Rowe with Roweyi7 and you'll be in.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *penguinlove*


yeah, so much for that. how about this


Hea Papa! My new 42.259 GHz Validation! Check it out! ZOOM in close!

http://i.imgur.com/Gt74a.jpg










(sorry, couldn't help myself... )


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice.


----------



## dennyb

Can I join? Oops, I mean add this one in?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1849983


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13721315*
> Hea Papa! My new 42.259 GHz Validation! Check it out! ZOOM in close!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Gt74a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry, couldn't help myself... )


You know, it would be nice if CPUID would make a LINUX version... I do feel poorly that a large segment of LINUX users are left in the dust... I use LINUX myself on my laptop because it's so much faster. Just another reason LINUX isn't so popular I guess...


----------



## Techboy10

Does this work?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850723


----------



## blooder11181

yes it works
need to buy sandybrige hardware


----------



## sepheroth003

I just joined with my e2180 the other day.

Would you please add my new 2500k?

Running 4.6ghz at 24/7 settings. I got it into windows at 5 but havent tweaked it to make it stable yet.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1853697


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003;13760940*
> I just joined with my e2180 the other day.
> 
> Would you please add my new 2500k?
> 
> Running 4.6ghz at 24/7 settings. I got it into windows at 5 but havent tweaked it to make it stable yet.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1853697


You should post your 5GHz. You don't need to get it stable. That's another club.


----------



## 12Cores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1825851

thx!


----------



## mrcool63

here is mine... mrcool63
amd phenom II x4 925 [email protected] revision RB-C2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1857626


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860181

6:30am, 8 degrees C, i7 950 @ 5028.9 MHz (218.65 * 23)


----------



## Tex1954

Nice alan!!!!

:d


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13813089*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860181
> 
> 6:30am, 8 degrees C, i7 950 @ 5028.9 MHz (218.65 * 23)


Congratualtions on cracking 5GHz. Oh, if you could only push the clock up another 41MHz, you'd have a 2GHz OC.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;13718299*
> Q8400 2.66ghz @ 4.01ghz
> 
> CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847264












I'm sorry, but you'll need to change the name of the CPUz validation. Please see the image in the OP on how to do this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mars-bar-man;13718971*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847846
> 
> Going to try for 4.2Ghz when I've got it back under water.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinlove;13719209*
> yeah, so much for that. how about this












Sorry, but I must have a CPUz validation link or some other form of proof (I also accept HWbot submissions).
I am aware of the limitations Linux users face with this, but I'm certain you can somehow find a way to do this







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13738492*
> Can I join? Oops, I mean add this one in?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1849983










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10;13748288*
> Does this work?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850723










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003;13760940*
> I just joined with my e2180 the other day.
> 
> Would you please add my new 2500k?
> 
> Running 4.6ghz at 24/7 settings. I got it into windows at 5 but havent tweaked it to make it stable yet.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1853697










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores;13764486*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1825851
> 
> thx!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrcool63;13794921*
> here is mine... mrcool63
> amd phenom II x4 925 [email protected] revision RB-C2
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1857626










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13813089*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860181
> 
> 6:30am, 8 degrees C, i7 950 @ 5028.9 MHz (218.65 * 23)





















Sorry the update took so long guys


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13816431*
> Congratualtions on cracking 5GHz. Oh, if you could only push the clock up another 41MHz, you'd have a 2GHz OC.


He already tried to slip that one in on me.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;13816640*
> He already tried to slip that one in on me.


Alan, I will no longer accept your submissions until they break the 2GHz OC mark









I'm just kidding, of course


----------



## alancsalt

If I get 5001MHz at 11 degrees C and 5028MHz at 8 degrees C, that's 7MHz per degree, so really, I need a good frost.


----------



## Dilyn

Make it happen.


----------



## bfe_vern

I don't know why I've never added myself here, but here I go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860552


----------



## Starbomba

My first entry, will be posting the update of my i3 OC later, when i OC it a lil more (just 40 MHz more







)

This is my E2160 @ 3.06 GHz, when trying a "why not" run on my HTPC mobo when i found this lil thing on my junkyard while i was lapping my H50+E4500. i wish it could OC my E4500 the same way


----------



## cavemaneca

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863310

Might as well, tho I barely qualify


----------



## IIMaxII

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866096 Heres mine


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIMaxII;13853390*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866096 Heres mine


Please read the first page of this thread for information on how to make a sumbmission that can be accepted and listed by the club


----------



## CalaQuendiR

Another I7 920 with 1GHz OC









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/151q.png/


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfe_vern;13816943*
> I don't know why I've never added myself here, but here I go.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860552











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;13826990*
> My first entry, will be posting the update of my i3 OC later, when i OC it a lil more (just 40 MHz more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> This is my E2160 @ 3.06 GHz, when trying a "why not" run on my HTPC mobo when i found this lil thing on my junkyard while i was lapping my H50+E4500. i wish it could OC my E4500 the same way











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavemaneca;13839900*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863310
> 
> Might as well, tho I barely qualify











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIMaxII;13853390*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1866096 Heres mine












The name is not the same as your OCN name. Please change it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalaQuendiR;13881625*
> Another I7 920 with 1GHz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/151q.png/












I tried to copy the CPUz link from the picture, but it keeps telling me that your validation is invalid. Please try and give me the link.


----------



## CalaQuendiR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by CalaQuendiR View Post
> Another I7 920 with 1GHz OC
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/151q.png/


Strange i dont know why i can't open it either i just made a new one is this work to you ?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/sdfsdfv.png/


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CalaQuendiR*


Strange i dont know why i can't open it either i just made a new one is this work to you ?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/sdfsdfv.png/












It worked that time


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalaQuendiR;13882200*
> Strange i dont know why i can't open it either i just made a new one is this work to you ?
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/sdfsdfv.png/


I have a couple of questions for you. Why not just post the direct link to the CPU-Z instead of going to the trouble of capturing a screen shot, uploading it to Imageshack, then posting that link? That's a lot of extra work for both you and the club owner as they have to screw around to get to the actual CPU-Z page which is what they want and need in the first place. Seems like a lot of wasted effort and time.

Second, if you are going to waste peoples time with using Imageshack, at least have the decency to post a direct link to the IMAGE, not to the page the image is on. Makes things a lot easier for the viewer and they don't have to deal with all of the useless pop-ups ImageShack throws at them. Just look for the *Direct Link* option. You'll find that on the right hand side of the screen under *Links to Share This Image*.

Sorry, but this is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## alancsalt

CalaQuendiR http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1869291

This is what's really wanted, just the URL for a valid validation in yr OCN user-name.


----------



## Tex1954

Man, all these 4.8-5.2GHz Sandies are getting too much credit don't you think?

Dang, I've never got a processor over 4.7GHz long enough to get a validation... just going to have to buy a few bottles of Freeze Spray, cool off the rads and have at it I guess...

LOL!


----------



## atshowturbo

Add me please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870342


5300 MHz @ 1.568 V
Cores: 4. Threads: 8 (Hyper-Threading On)
Loadline Calibration: 100%
Cooling used: Cooler Master V6GT (36 Degrees - Idle)
Full-load temperature - scared to test.
DRAM: 16384MB (4x4GB) 1066MHz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.5 V
Onboard devices - all turned on.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Enough of the Sandy's. How about a Cele @ 5.4GHz on air for a change of pace.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870125


----------



## blooder11181

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Enough of the Sandy's. How about a Cele @ 5.4GHz on air for a change of pace.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870125


Everytime i see a crazy non-Sandy OC, it's a Celly. It's almost like Intel made them _only_ to get crazy OC's. Too bad that, even at that speed, it performs like a Celly









Gratz tho









I might do a suicide run on my E2160, i wanna see how far can i get it when i'm FSB-walled


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Enough of the Sandy's. How about a Cele @ 5.4GHz on air for a change of pace.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1870125












This is a real man's overclock! 
Sandy Bridge makes this way too easy. Nice job, Papa








Hopefully you added that to the 4GHz Club as well as the 2GHz Club?










*NOTE*
I will be on vacation for the next ten days (I leave tomorrow). I have asked alancsalt to watch over the thread for me while I am gone, and I am awaiting his reply. I will miss you all








EDIT
He said yes


----------



## alancsalt

No prob.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


Everytime i see a crazy non-Sandy OC, it's a Celly. It's almost like Intel made them _only_ to get crazy OC's. Too bad that, even at that speed, it performs like a Celly









Gratz tho









I might do a suicide run on my E2160, i wanna see how far can i get it when i'm FSB-walled










With any luck and with decent cooling you should be able to hit 3.4 to 3.6 with it. If you get lucky and have a really good chip and good enough temps possibly 3.8 to 4.0, but that would be an extreme. I took an E2180 to 4.0 on air last winter when it was below 0 F.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*











This is a real man's overclock! 
Sandy Bridge makes this way too easy. Nice job, Papa








Hopefully you added that to the 4GHz Club as well as the 2GHz Club?










*NOTE*
I will be on vacation for the next ten days (I leave tomorrow). I have asked alancsalt to watch over the thread for me while I am gone, and I am awaiting his reply. I will miss you all








EDIT
He said yes










Oh it's making the rounds Dilyn. And have some fun on vacation and don't get into too much trouble.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Oh it's making the rounds Dilyn. And have some fun on vacation and don't get into too much trouble.










Somehow, I cannot see myself getting into too much trouble checking out the filming locations for Twilight


----------



## bfe_vern

Sounds like you are coming out this way. Enjoy your vacation!!!!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bfe_vern*


Sounds like you are coming out this way. Enjoy your vacation!!!!


Going from Seattle all the way down to San Francisco


----------



## liljoejoe54

17 950 4.084ghz @ 1.26V H/T on

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1878742


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liljoejoe54*


17 950 4.084ghz @ 1.26V H/T on

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1878742


----------



## shinigamibob

I'm sure Alan's seen this from the i7 950 OC club and prolly the 4Ghz OC club as well, but I figured I might as well make my mark here too









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850607

i7 950 @ 4.4Ghz, 1.272v HT/off <---Not really stable as of yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


I'm sure Alan's seen this from the i7 950 OC club and prolly the 4Ghz OC club as well, but I figured I might as well make my mark here too









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1850607

i7 950 @ 4.4Ghz, 1.272v HT/off <---Not really stable as of yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## codemanrose

Did a little more tweaking. Here you go! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1880944


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codemanrose*


Did a little more tweaking. Here you go! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1880944



















Ha! Just left a message at the 4GHz Club. I should have waited.


----------



## Pureawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1883175


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pureawesome;13986748*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1883175


----------



## linkin93

HMM I wonder if I can get another 200mhz to qualify for this thread









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1883386



Tada!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13987783*
> HMM I wonder if I can get another 200mhz to qualify for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1883386
> 
> 
> 
> Tada!












Nearly all the Overclock Clubs here want a validation in your OCN user-name, rather than in your Computer's name. Please see the very first post in this thread for instructions on how to do this.


----------



## linkin93

Now I have to reboot and do it again









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1884111



Done!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;13995821*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to reboot and do it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1884111
> 
> 
> 
> Done!



















32.75%Increase, 91 on the AMD chart...


----------



## linkin93

Hehe, pretty happy with myself then ^^


----------



## Evo X

Can I join? 5106.63Mhz on my i5 2500k.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885320


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X;14007214*
> Can I join? 5106.63Mhz on my i5 2500k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885320



















54.75%Increase, Number 6 on the Sandy Bridge chart...


----------



## Evo X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


















54.75%Increase, Number 6 on the Sandy Bridge chart...










Sweet. 6 is my lucky number.


----------



## pangolinman

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886364

24/7 stable overclock


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14018231*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1886364
> 
> 24/7 stable overclock












Nearly all the Overclock Clubs here want a validation in your OCN user-name, rather than in your Computer's name. Please see the very first post in this thread for instructions on how to do this.


----------



## sumonpathak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1871188


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak;14019260*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1871188



















55.82%Increase, taking over the Number 6 spot on the Sandy Bridge chart...


----------



## Dilyn

Yay Alan









I'm back


----------



## Noobfikt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887044


----------



## alancsalt

Apart from a few submissions and the newest CPUZ being glitchy not much to report.









Hope you had a good time


----------



## Papazmurf

Just got a little bit past 1ghz. Will keep pushing further.

CPU Z Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887880


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papazmurf;14036584*
> Just got a little bit past 1ghz. Will keep pushing further.
> 
> CPU Z Validation:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887880


Oh no. There's another one.







How many different ways to spell it are there?









Smurf Village Social Group


----------



## King Who Dat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888394

my first overclock. pretty drastic improvement over 2.8 @ stock. Thanks for all the hard work !


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobfikt;14027363*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887044











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14028225*
> Apart from a few submissions and the newest CPUZ being glitchy not much to report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a good time


I liked it. The first part wasn't too great (went to Washington state to see all of the Twilight stuff).
However, I LOVED San Francisco. We took a walking tour, and the guide knew his stuff. We saw a lot of things that you'd normally never see on a tour bus or something like that.
And Indian Beach in Oregon. Most gorgeous beach I've ever seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papazmurf;14036584*
> Just got a little bit past 1ghz. Will keep pushing further.
> 
> CPU Z Validation:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1887880











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf;14036963*
> Oh no. There's another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many different ways to spell it are there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smurf Village Social Group











That's awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;14044302*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1888394
> 
> my first overclock. pretty drastic improvement over 2.8 @ stock. Thanks for all the hard work !












You're welcome


----------



## sick70malibu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889154

Just hit 4.01 tonight


----------



## PapaSmurf

Nice.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sick70malibu;14055342*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889154
> 
> Just hit 4.01 tonight





















That's awesome.


----------



## Olepolecat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889839


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Olepolecat*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889839


----------



## nz_nails

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890324

my best so far with a below average chip, 1.325 VID


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz_nails;14071193*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1890324
> 
> my best so far with a below average chip, 1.325 VID












Is that a stable, 24/7 oc? If so, that's amazing. Haven't seen many Q6600s get that high...


----------



## munaim1




----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14072386*












Now you have both first AND second place on the 1155 chips


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14072449*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you have both first AND second place on the 1155 chips


----------



## Kokin

Add me to the club









3.2Ghz => 4.5Ghz



I can do 4.2Ghz as a quad, but I'd rather keep my voltages low when unlocked due to VRM failure (it's happened once already).


----------



## sLAIN650

I think this will work...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLAIN650;14088352*
> I think this will work...


On the first page of this thread it describes how to make a valid submission. Your current submission would be rejected.

You need to make a validation in your OCN user-name sLAIN650 rather than your computer name CASEYBRYANT-PC.

The Core i7 4GHz+ Club (poll added) is the only club I know that would accept your submission. All others insist on a validation with user-name.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin;14081078*
> Add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.2Ghz => 4.5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> I can do 4.2Ghz as a quad, but I'd rather keep my voltages low when unlocked due to VRM failure (it's happened once already).











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLAIN650;14088352*
> I think this will work...












Sorry, but as Alan said: you need to have your OCN username in the 'Name' field.


----------



## THE JUDGE

i hope this is the right place heres the linkhttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1894976if you need anything else let me know.


----------



## chronix112

2500k @4.84 Vcore is @ 1.41 with a Hyper 212 cooler http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897430


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chronix112*


2500k @4.84 Vcore is @ 1.41 with a Hyper 212 cooler http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1897430












Very nice!

Welcome to OCN


----------



## THE JUDGE

reposthttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1894976in-case you missed it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THE JUDGE*


reposthttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1894976in-case you missed it.



















Bit cheeky of me, but hey, you're in now!







57.49% Increase...


----------



## THE JUDGE

lol's yea sorry been watching this page waiting.thanks!


----------



## Dilyn

How did I miss that








Thanks Alan








Sorry Judge


----------



## THE JUDGE

No worry's just glad i'm in!


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

another one for me.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_*


another one for me.














Place 200, right on the dot! Very nice.










Please note that I will be going on a mission trip for all of this week. I will be asking Alan to (yet again) take my place for me








This should be the last time I am gone for extended periods of time this Summer.


----------



## alancsalt

I have my X58A-OC and i7-970 up and running.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1902350

















Now that was easy!









Seriously though, if anyone can show cause why I should not have added my own update, speak now.....


----------



## Dilyn

Looks good to me Alan









With love from my iPhone 4


----------



## alancsalt

Thanks Dilyn!


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

And again...Sorry for not staying a one speed







The more I mess with this thing the more Ghz I get out of it







Hears one for 5.6







:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_*


And again...Sorry for not staying a one speed







The more I mess with this thing the more Ghz I get out of it







Hears one for 5.6







:





















130th place right now, 68.18% Increase!


----------



## Shogon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1857045


----------



## tasospaok123

Here's mine!
[email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1903182


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shogon*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1857045


You already have 4018.32MHz in the chart for this processor?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*


Here's mine!
[email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1903182


----------



## Phenom_955

For a second there I thought this was an old thread about Pentium IIIs and Athlons


----------



## saint19

Can I join (again)? lol










CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257
CPU Manufacturer link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saint19*


Can I join (again)? lol

CPU-Z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1901257
CPU Manufacturer link: http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...f10=&f11=&f12=

Thanks










Um... your validation has the red top and "Rejected by CPUZ" on it. 1.58 has been a fail for Intel validations. I suspect you should try an earlier cpuz.

Anyone else had this prob that can say for sure?

Ah, can see you have submitted elsewhere. See what PapaSmurf says at 4GHz Club....


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Um... your validation has the red top and "Rejected by CPUZ" on it. 1.58 has been a fail for Intel validations. I suspect you should try an earlier cpuz.

Anyone else had this prob that can say for sure?

Ah, can see you have submitted elsewhere. See what PapaSmurf says at 4GHz Club....


Yeah, for some reason 1.58 have that problem with Intel and AMD.


----------



## OCeaN

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1906910


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCeaN*


Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1906910



















23rd for now, 45.45% Increase

saint19, I might wait for Dilyn's return and let him decide on yours. I did note the 6GHz Club accepted. I'm sort of caretaker while OP is on a Mission.


----------



## saint19

Not problem, rules are rules and papa have the latest word.

Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


















23rd for now, 45.45% Increase

saint19, I might wait for Dilyn's return and let him decide on yours. I did note the 6GHz Club accepted. I'm sort of caretaker while OP is on a Mission.










Since it would appear that CPU-z 1.58 is having issues causing many validations to become rejected, I'm going to make an exception for saint19. (You can also thank Bassplayer as he let you into his prestigious 6GHz club and so I'm supporting myself with that decision as well







). 
Welcome to the club, saint19, and congratulations on an amazing overclock









Also, thank you for supplying a manufacturer link; makes it easier on me to find out the stock speed of AMD CPUs because CPU-z will not show it like it does for Intel chips



























Also, I'm back


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Since it would appear that CPU-z 1.58 is having issues causing many validations to become rejected, I'm going to make an exception for saint19. (You can also thank Bassplayer as he let you into his prestigious 6GHz club and so I'm supporting myself with that decision as well







). 
Welcome to the club, saint19, and congratulations on an amazing overclock









Also, thank you for supplying a manufacturer link.
Also, I'm back










Thanks my friend, i think that part of the problem is the new mobo with 990FX chipset that's not well recognized for the program.

Sent from my Android using TapaTalk


----------



## alancsalt

Can see by Stasio's posts at XtremeSystems that 1.58 has been re-released three (?) times already, and still throws errors for some.

I downloaded most recent and works for my UD3R rev2.


----------



## travesty

ill probably try pushing it further, but until then, here's my submission.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

95.51% Increase
Testing will continue on this sucker...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Can see by Stasio's posts at XtremeSystems that 1.58 has been re-released three (?) times already, and still throws errors for some.

I downloaded most recent and works for my UD3R rev2.


Good to hear that it's at least working on some boards. 
Hopefully they can fix the issue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *travesty*


ill probably try pushing it further, but until then, here's my submission. 













Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


95.51% Increase
Testing will continue on this sucker...












Very nice!


----------



## JAM3S121

first overclocking experience 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1911976


----------



## alancsalt

You'll want to redo that and between "validate" and "submit", replace your computer name "JAMES-PC" with your OCN user name "JAM3S121" - then it's right for this club, and a few others....

Sorry to be the one, but beats the rejected logo......


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;14244732*
> first overclocking experience
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1911976












I'm sorry, but your validation needs to be with a CPU speed of at least 4.07GHz to be a full 1GHz overclock.


----------



## JAM3S121

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1913009

didn't realize i needed an extra .07mhz


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1913009

didn't realize i needed an extra .07mhz












An annoying technicality








I've had to reject people because they are .01 MHz off. CPU-z is a bit tricky to get a validation at just the right time. But, you're in now!


----------



## MayCore

Here's mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916030


----------



## iPodder

Just had to increase multiplier.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916617


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1917226


----------



## alancsalt

Hoohoo!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MayCore*


Here's mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916030












Quote:



Originally Posted by *iPodder*


Just had to increase multiplier.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916617












Sandy Bridge is so EASY! It's not even right.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1917226


Didn't beat your previous best? Psssh. Not even interested



























Sorry it took so long guys. Been out of town since 9AM yesterday


----------



## Rp3589

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1919824


----------



## alancsalt

Well done.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rp3589*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1919824


----------



## Rp3589

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dilyn*


----------



## luddd

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916039
in future will try hit 4ghz and more ;] no time for now


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luddd;14319477*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1916039
> in future will try hit 4ghz and more ;] no time for now












I'm sorry, but you need to change the name you used for that validation. See the first post for instructions on how to do this.


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1920261

An improvement.


----------



## 996gt2

I know 1 GHz overclock is not impressive for a 2500K, but perhaps 1.7 GHz is a little better:
(CPU-Z is not reading VCore correctly on Gigabyte P67 boards, btw)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921601


----------



## alancsalt

One of those slow old 1366 things at 5064.31 MHz (i7-970, 24 x 209, X58A-OC, Win 7, 19 degrees C ambient)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921910


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Check this 1 out...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14322924*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1920261
> 
> An improvement.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2;14324712*
> I know 1 GHz overclock is not impressive for a 2500K, but perhaps 1.7 GHz is a little better:
> (CPU-Z is not reading VCore correctly on Gigabyte P67 boards, btw)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921601












It's fairly impressive, yes








Now you're #1 on the 1155 socket. Congrats to you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14325309*
> One of those slow old 1366 things at 5064.31 MHz (i7-970, 24 x 209, X58A-OC, Win 7, 19 degrees C ambient)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921910












Man, what an ancient rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14325525*
> Check this 1 out...











Do want.


----------



## alancsalt

Thanks Dilyn.


----------



## Dilyn

It's the least I could do, seeing as I'm the owner of the club and all


----------



## alancsalt

Well, 5 and 4 have been a bit slower lately..







so







for 1


----------



## Dilyn

They're just lazy


----------



## alancsalt

ol' 1366 i7-970 again with 5100.3 MHz (204.01 * 25)









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1923728


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


ol' 1366 i7-970 again with 5100.3 MHz (204.01 * 25)









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1923728


 Nice work ACS! I take it you hare sub zero now?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14339606*
> ol' 1366 i7-970 again with 5100.3 MHz (204.01 * 25)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1923728





















Man you're on a roll. Keep it up


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14353110*
> Nice work ACS! I take it you hare sub zero now?


That was at ambient 19C - what passes for winter here...and I think I might even be able to improve on it with less cores...









Nobody here but us racing turtles


----------



## NoGuru

You gotta freeze that stuff man, it's a blast. Won't need nearly those volts to hit that high.


----------



## OCeaN

Another update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1925721


----------



## toioiz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1925839

AMD 1100t - 3.3Ghz->4.3Ghz


----------



## rdr09

please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1926877

Thank you.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

4212.66 MHz


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCeaN*


Another update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1925721












Quote:



Originally Posted by *toioiz*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1925839

AMD 1100t - 3.3Ghz->4.3Ghz












Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdr09*


please.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1926877

Thank you.












I know that you might hate me for this, but you're going to need to change your name in the submitted by field in CPU-z. It says rdr08 instead of rdr09








Sorry! I hope you can understand that I need to uphold everyone to the same standards, even though the difference is slight.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


4212.66 MHz


----------



## rdr09

Sorry to waste your time . . . was kind a excited the first time.

this should work.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1927811

thanks.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09;14377817*
> Sorry to waste your time . . . was kind a excited the first time.
> 
> this should work.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1927811
> 
> thanks.












No harm no foul








Welcome to the club.


----------



## slurpee

http://http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930156[/URL]


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurpee;14400909*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930156


Link fixed.

You have the http:// doubled up, so the link doesn't work...and this club is for processors overclocked 1 Gigahertz or more above stock speed, which is not totally obvious at first glance, but there it is.....


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slurpee*


http://http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930156












It appears that you have underclocked your CPU









As alan said, this is a 1GHz OVERCLOCK Club. You need to get your CPU to at least 2.8GHz to be eligible.


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Sempron%2064%203200+%20-%20SDA3200IAA2CN%20%28SDA3200CNBOX%29.html
9x200= 1800

stock speed


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;14406995*
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Sempron%2064%203200+%20-%20SDA3200IAA2CN%20%28SDA3200CNBOX%29.html
> 9x200= 1800
> 
> stock speed












where is your OC?
where is your cpuz screen shot?
this made me








thank you


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14407787*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is your OC?
> where is your cpuz screen shot?
> this made me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


this guy no me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurpee;14400909*
> http://http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930156[/URL]


i think that this guy though that he needed more 1ghz stock cpu to enter.
cpu stock clock


----------



## Dilyn

Silly Xtreme








blooder knows how the game is played


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14408558*
> Silly Xtreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blooder knows how the game is played


Ya Me Silly

5623.51 MHz On Dice @ -72.7c


----------



## victorzamora

My CPU-Z validation here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1933063
Also: Sorry, but my computer's name is Rosco for now...and that shows on CPU-Z validation. I'll change that over later.
AMD Athlon II X4 640 3.0GHz stock OC'd to 4.0GHz, stable, 51C at load.


----------



## Poisoner

I don't know why my entry was removed.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1385294


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *victorzamora*


My CPU-Z validation here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1933063
Also: Sorry, but my computer's name is Rosco for now...and that shows on CPU-Z validation. I'll change that over later.
AMD Athlon II X4 640 3.0GHz stock OC'd to 4.0GHz, stable, 51C at load.












See that you do









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poisoner*


I don't know why my entry was removed.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1385294












Neither do I


----------



## Ihasfip

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1934420

4.3ghz at 1.57v...

D


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihasfip*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1934401

4.3ghz at 1.57v...

D












You'll need to change the name for that validation








See the OP for instructions on how to do that.


----------



## Ihasfip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*











You'll need to change the name for that validation








See the OP for instructions on how to do that.


Fixed.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihasfip*


Fixed.












Nice


----------



## Shogon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1934645

Forget that that lol noticed it wasn't over 1 Ghz, working on 4.39 right now.


----------



## peck1234

3.8 Ghz Stable : )


----------



## alancsalt

Please see the first page of this thread on how to make a valid submission. You need your OCN user name in the CPUZ validation.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon;14434566*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1934645
> 
> Forget that that lol noticed it wasn't over 1 Ghz, working on 4.39 right now.


I'll be waiting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peck1234;14445497*
> 3.8 Ghz Stable : )












As alan said, you need to change the name field in your submission.


----------



## peck1234

3.8 Stable @ 1.35vcore : ) Changed the name in the submission. : P

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1936714


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peck1234*


3.8 Stable @ 1.35vcore : ) Changed the name in the submission.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1936714


Good one..


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *peck1234*


3.8 Stable @ 1.35vcore : ) Changed the name in the submission. : P

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1936714












Excellent.


----------



## scyy

4.5Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1936879


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

5016.94 MHz
Testing on H2O for now, before it goes under LN2 and the August Ice @ Microcenter..


----------



## Shogon

1.375V, 25k linx packet stable


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy;14453041*
> 4.5Ghz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1936879











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14454803*
> 5016.94 MHz
> Testing on H2O for now, before it goes under LN2 and the August Ice @ Microcenter..











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon;14456527*
> 1.375V, 25k linx packet stable


----------



## victorzamora

Alrighty: here's validation with my username.


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1938816

i could go higher, i just need a better cooler cause ive nearly melted this poor chip multiple times during suicide runs.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *victorzamora*


Alrighty: here's validation with my username.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1938816

i could go higher, i just need a better cooler cause ive nearly melted this poor chip multiple times during suicide runs.


----------



## alancsalt

Like shooting ducks in a barrel...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1939030


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Like shooting ducks in a barrel...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1939030












When did you get an i5


----------



## alancsalt

Talked my boss into buying one so I could play with it when he wasn't around


----------



## Akkarin

I believe my old overclock that is in my sig qualifies for this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=229639


----------



## Woodman4392

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1940023

4.6ghz @ 1.35 vcore


----------



## TheWolf

E5645 socket 1366

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1900711

%?

Edit: Do we post all our 1Ghz overclock on every CPU we have gotten over 1GHZ?
I have a big list here: http://hwbot.org/submission/2154331_...k_5407.94_mhz/
see bottom right hand corner on that page for all others over 1Ghz..
Actually that's a short list with only the ones I took time to upload, There were many others, roflol
Edit2: Hmm now that I think of it you might not be able to see them?
I was logged in so they where there for me.

All CPU-Z submissions from The-Wolf

Core i7 2600K 
5407.94 mhz
Core i7 Extreme 980X
5011.6 mhz
Xeon E5645
4637.3 mhz
Pentium 4 519k
4508.39 mhz
Xeon E5620
4416.6 mhz
Core i7 860
4302.2 mhz
Celeron LGA775 325
4274.84 mhz
Xeon X3380
4216.7 mhz
Core 2 Q9650 (3Ghz)
4167.7 mhz


----------



## kevinf

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942162
kevinf


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297

i5-2500K _ 5600.11 MHz (100 * 56)


----------



## XCII

i5 760 from 2.8 to 4.0 (191.32 * 21) on air.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942098


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolf*


E5645 socket 1366

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1900711

%?

Edit: Do we post all our 1Ghz overclock on every CPU we have gotten over 1GHZ?
I have a big list here: http://hwbot.org/submission/2154331_...k_5407.94_mhz/
see bottom right hand corner on that page for all others over 1Ghz..
Actually that's a short list with only the ones I took time to upload, There were many others, roflol
Edit2: Hmm now that I think of it you might not be able to see them?
I was logged in so they where there for me.

All CPU-Z submissions from The-Wolf

Core i7 2600K 
5407.94 mhz
Core i7 Extreme 980X
5011.6 mhz
Xeon E5645
4637.3 mhz
Pentium 4 519k
4508.39 mhz
Xeon E5620
4416.6 mhz
Core i7 860
4302.2 mhz
Celeron LGA775 325
4274.84 mhz
Xeon X3380
4216.7 mhz
Core 2 Q9650 (3Ghz)
4167.7 mhz


You can get anything a Gig over stock listed. Just submit cpuz screens with your OCN user name in their name field.....


----------



## Panickypress

If it's not to mutch trouble.. i have an update for my system








With new ram, mobo, cpu cooler and a ssd... just waiting for BD....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942507


----------



## moneybagz2243

sempron le-1150 AM2 @ 2.95 ghz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1453431


----------



## alancsalt

You need your OCN user-name in your validation for it to be accepted (Replace computer name between validate and submit) See the first page of this thread for details.

Isn't the Sempron LE-1150 a 2GHz chip? If it is you are not quite 1GHz above stock....


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942930

There. If you want to double check, look at my signature.


----------



## dlerch

proof : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942776


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Talked my boss into buying one so I could play with it when he wasn't around

















Oh yeah! I remember that now. Nice job









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akkarin*


I believe my old overclock that is in my sig qualifies for this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=229639












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Woodman4392*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1940023

4.6ghz @ 1.35 vcore












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheWolf*


E5645 socket 1366

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1900711

%?

Edit: Do we post all our 1Ghz overclock on every CPU we have gotten over 1GHZ?
I have a big list here: http://hwbot.org/submission/2154331_...k_5407.94_mhz/
see bottom right hand corner on that page for all others over 1Ghz..
Actually that's a short list with only the ones I took time to upload, There were many others, roflol
Edit2: Hmm now that I think of it you might not be able to see them?
I was logged in so they where there for me.

All CPU-Z submissions from The-Wolf

Core i7 2600K 
5407.94 mhz
Core i7 Extreme 980X
5011.6 mhz
Xeon E5645
4637.3 mhz
Pentium 4 519k
4508.39 mhz
Xeon E5620
4416.6 mhz
Core i7 860
4302.2 mhz
Celeron LGA775 325
4274.84 mhz
Xeon X3380
4216.7 mhz
Core 2 Q9650 (3Ghz)
4167.7 mhz


I'll make a special exception for the majority of these, as they ARE from your HWBot account. Nice overclocks


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevinf*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942162
kevinf












Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942297

i5-2500K _ 5600.11 MHz (100 * 56)












That is beautiful









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


If it's not to mutch trouble.. i have an update for my system








With new ram, mobo, cpu cooler and a ssd... just waiting for BD....
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942507












Quote:



Originally Posted by *moneybagz2243*


sempron le-1150 AM2 @ 2.95 ghz 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1453431












Sorry, but you need to have your OCN username in the name field. See the OP for instructions on how to do this.
Also, if what Alan said is true, you need to do that as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nvidia-Brownies*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942930

There. If you want to double check, look at my signature.












Sorry it took so long guys. I was supposed to get back from my business trip last night, but we had to extend it to today because we hadn't finished all of our stops. But my paycheck is going to be HUGE









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


proof : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942776












I'm sorry, but you need to have your OCN username in the name field on the validation. See the OP for instructions on how to do this.


----------



## XCII

I think I got skipped >_>

i5 760 from 2.8 to 4.0 (191.32 * 21) on air.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942098


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCII;14506124*
> I think I got skipped >_>
> 
> i5 760 from 2.8 to 4.0 (191.32 * 21) on air.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942098












I somehow managed to skip your post! Sorry mate. Added you


----------



## XCII

No problem, thanks!


----------



## Meowski

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1944651


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meowski*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1944651


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This is kind of pointless without stable OC.


----------



## XanderDylan

Can I have mine updated?









Attachment 223682

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1945306


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Q6600 @ 4.0Ghz 1.45v (445*9) P5Q-E
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=440749


----------



## rafety58

I want in this club








3627.1 MHz 39.5% overclock

heres my CPU-Z Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1948504


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XanderDylan*


Can I have mine updated?









Attachment 223682

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1945306












Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Q6600 @ 4.0Ghz 1.45v (445*9) P5Q-E
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=440749












Quote:



Originally Posted by *rafety58*


I want in this club








3627.1 MHz 39.5% overclock

heres my CPU-Z Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1948504


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950841









Now you just know I'm gonna push that up......


----------



## alancsalt

Hmm, not talking eh? Take that!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952234

*4797.4 MHz (533.04 * 9)*


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14569431*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just know I'm gonna push that up......












You beat my overclock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14578471*
> Hmm, not talking eh? Take that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952234
> 
> *4797.4 MHz (533.04 * 9)*












Sorry it took so long. Was messing around trying to setup a Minecraft server with my cousin


----------



## alancsalt

Just joshin'..


----------



## OCeaN

Another update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1953001

Yea I pretty much hit the speed limit on this chip but I manage to lower the vcore and add more ram.


----------



## Dilyn

I know


----------



## alancsalt

E8400/EP45-UD3P Rev 1.1

With the help of this thread: Setting up and voltage terms for EP45-UD3* , that I noticed in PapaSmurf's sig, got one extra increment of fsb before a 7F error.......

*4802.74 MHz (533.64 * 9)*


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCeaN*


Another update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1953001

Yea I pretty much hit the speed limit on this chip but I manage to lower the vcore and add more ram.










[/IMG]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


E8400/EP45-UD3P Rev 1.1

With the help of this thread: Setting up and voltage terms for EP45-UD3* , that I noticed in PapaSmurf's sig, got one extra increment of fsb before a 7F error.......

*4802.74 MHz (533.64 * 9)*





















Are you just going to keep going with this thing?


----------



## reflex99

1036MHz Qualcomm MSM8655 Snapdragon @ 2036MHz


----------



## Dilyn

1) It says 2035, not 2036
2)


----------



## reflex99

Upon further thought, i do have a valid 1GHz. The stock for the processor on the stock kernel is 1024MHz. In this kernel, default is 1036. So i have over 1GHz.

how do i proof this? take a picture with my camera or something? There is no CPUz for Android AFAIK. It isn't bench stable, so i can't really do that for you.

Why would i lie here.


----------



## Dilyn

This Club clearly requires a CPU-z validation link








The closest you'd get is a valid HWBot submission, but I don't think you can do that either


----------



## munaim1

Still rocking 1st place









Here's another: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889020

*EDIT:*
Above didn't have my OCN name so here's another that does: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921027


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


Still rocking 1st place









Here's another: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889020

*EDIT:*
Above didn't have my OCN name so here's another that does: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921027












Just caught your edit









Are you trying to make it difficult for me to pass you when I get my Sandy rig?


----------



## Frijo_cr

Nice Overclocks Congratz, I will try to up my q9750 to 4Ghz


----------



## alancsalt

I've been trying to up it since that post but no go..... at an impasse without applied cold.

I thought maybe taking mch/dram ref off normal, or raising mch, or raising ram volts, or raising cpu volts, or even mch core, but raising any one of them gives lower final oc for this chip/mobo on this day, at 20c ambient.

template attached


----------



## Dilyn

Just raise EVERYTHING


----------



## alancsalt

That didn't work either....


----------



## Dilyn

It always works


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


This Club clearly requires a CPU-z validation link








The closest you'd get is a valid HWBot submission, but I don't think you can do that either










you are a massive party pooper


----------



## alancsalt

Go on then, you try it......I eagerly await the results ....quick, before you sell her


----------



## Zabador

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1953174

This is my first OC.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

updating my new oc







(only by 100mhz but still looks better







)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1953181


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


you are a massive party pooper


I try









Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Go on then, you try it......I eagerly await the results ....quick, before you sell her










Maybe tomorrow. I don't have the patience at this hour to do that









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zabador*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1953174

This is my first OC.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


updating my new oc







(only by 100mhz but still looks better







)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1953181


----------



## alancsalt

Killed off Tiny7 - kept getting 7F errors
Windows XP Home - I have thirty days........

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1955947

*4846.06 MHz (538.45 * 9)*

same MIT


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14608047*
> Killed off Tiny7 - kept getting 7F errors
> Windows XP Home - I have thirty days........
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1955947
> 
> *4846.06 MHz (538.45 * 9)*
> 
> same MIT


----------



## alancsalt

I like PapaSmurf's 73.09$ increase in the 775's


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## ihatelolcats

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1957251


----------



## newbrevolution

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1957490


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution;14621825*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1957490


Submissions should be in the OCN username rather than computer name. You can change this between validate and submit.

If this doesn't make enough sense see the first page of this thread for information on how to make a valid submission....


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats;14618878*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1957251











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution;14621825*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1957490












As alan said, you need to have your OCN username in the submitted field. See the OP for an animated gif on how to do this.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14624233*
> As alan said, you need to have your OCN username in the submitted field. See the OP for an animated gif on how to do this.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I did change did it like four times. It would have my username in the Name field but still have it as Jango when I hit submit???
> 
> I will try a restart and do it again.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Validation in my sig, can i join please?


----------



## Usario

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942525

4.6GHz on a measly 212+


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution;14626957*
> I did change did it like four times. It would have my username in the Name field but still have it as Jango when I hit submit???
> 
> I will try a restart and do it again.


That's strange








Hopefully you can get that fixed. If worse comes to worse, you could always try to submit it to HWbot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo;14630477*
> Validation in my sig, can i join please?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario;14630535*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942525
> 
> 4.6GHz on a measly 212+












What an amazing speed on a 212+


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


That's strange








Hopefully you can get that fixed. If worse comes to worse, you could always try to submit it to HWbot.


Take two...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1958757


----------



## Usario

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


What an amazing speed on a 212+










I'll put it under water sometime soon... then eventually LN2


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14623828*
> Submissions should be in the OCN username rather than computer name. You can change this between validate and submit.
> 
> If this doesn't make enough sense see the first page of this thread for information on how to make a valid submission....


I've read and read and read and I really don't understand you. I really would like it if you would explain it a little slower and not typing as fast mite help?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*


Take two...









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1958757












Much better









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Usario*


I'll put it under water sometime soon... then eventually LN2










That's my ultimate goal with Nurglegasm... If nobody buys it, I'm going to make this the most hardcore server ever


----------



## newbrevolution

:d


----------



## Dilyn

:d


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952965


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952965


"Rejected by CPU-Z 1.58"



















Unless CPU-z is having issues with AMD chips?


----------



## NoGuru

It's because I was using very high NB speeds.

I'm pretty sure you know I don't cheat, and I have never been Rejected in my life so you should edit the previous post!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's because I was using very high NB speeds.

I'm pretty sure you know I don't cheat, and I have never been Rejected in my life so you should edit the previous post!










Never rejected, eh?









I'll accept it this time because of your track record and the fact that CPU-z never seems to be nice to AMD









But I'm keeping that last post the way it is.
Maybe I'll bookmark it


----------



## Barbaroti

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1959945


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Never rejected, eh?









I'll accept it this time because of your track record and the fact that CPU-z never seems to be nice to AMD









But I'm keeping that last post the way it is.
Maybe I'll bookmark it




























LOL, thanks bro! I've got my eye on you.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Barbaroti*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1959945





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


LOL, thanks bro! I've got my eye on you.










Do a run for me or two this weekend. Sucks that I'm missing it! I have a car, gas money... Bloody work gets in the way







. On the bright side, at the rate I'm going, I'll still have this rig when I've got my Sandy build finished! So maybe I can make it to the next one.


----------



## NoGuru

Will do, it will be recorded but that's not the same as being able to chat with people watching. Next time bud.


----------



## alancsalt

"I see nothing–NOTHING!"


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14642874*
> Will do, it will be recorded but that's not the same as being able to chat with people watching. Next time bud.


*fingers crossed*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14646072*
> "I see nothing-NOTHING!"


You didn't see anything


----------



## tatubom1

:thumb:Add me please

•Tatubom1
•AMD Phenom II X6 1075T - 3.0Ghz
•4048.52 MHz
•H80
•http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1960404


----------



## Dilyn

Take that, meatbag....NoG
What is this
I don't even
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatubom1;14648202*
> :thumb:Add me please
> 
> •Tatubom1
> •AMD Phenom II X6 1075T - 3.0Ghz
> •4048.52 MHz
> •H80
> •http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1960404


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


I've read and read and read and I really don't understand you. I really would like it if you would explain it a little slower and not typing as fast mite help?


Submissions .............should............. be.............. in............... the............. OCN............... username.............. rather.............. than.............. computer.............. name...............

You.............. can.............. change.............. this.............. between.............. validate.............. and.............. submit.

If.............. this.............. doesn't.............. make.............. enough.............. sense.............. see.............. the.............. first.............. page.............. of.............. this.............. thread.............. for.............. information.............. on.............. how.............. to.............. make.............. a.............. valid.............. submission....


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14650256*
> Submissions .............should............. be.............. in............... the............. OCN............... username.............. rather.............. than.............. computer.............. name...............
> 
> You.............. can.............. change.............. this.............. between.............. validate.............. and.............. submit.
> 
> If.............. this.............. doesn't.............. make.............. enough.............. sense.............. see.............. the.............. first.............. page.............. of.............. this.............. thread.............. for.............. information.............. on.............. how.............. to.............. make.............. a.............. valid.............. submission....


I think I understand now, but still not 100% sure. I thank you for trying to explain the validation thing as it is almost the same on every thread anyway but do I change the validation to your name or the threads name or my real one or should I just give up and sell my PC and by a PS3? LOL


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


I think I understand now, but still not 100% sure. I thank you for trying to explain the validation thing as it is almost the same on every thread anyway but do I change the validation to your name or the threads name or my real one or should I just give up and sell my PC and by a PS3? LOL


But Wii?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


But Wii?










I just think that if you can't read the OP in a thread and (which some even get angry







when asked to repost) post a validation with your name on it so all can tell that you are not using a validation from some body else's hard work. Well you should just not even try then, as it seems that you are just not smart enough to even fill in a blank space with you screen name, which is about 1 brain cell over breathing


----------



## alancsalt

uh oh, tough love - but sometimes yr just young and full of enthusiasm, and almost tripping over yrself to tell someone/anyone that you made it somehow.....without thinking about such mundane things......


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Bradford1040

Sig and main rig ^^^^



LAN Rig^^^^^ or secondary I of coarse can redo the validation on it if need be but it is my secondary rig as I said and did not know if that was really important or not on that type. I know after I just got done joking around with Alancsalt about the name thing right lol, sorry if she will fail will redo later if that one does my kid is using at the moment


----------



## alancsalt

please replace LANRIG etcetera in that one, yeah


----------



## AsylumSatellite

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961421

Tah dah :3


----------



## PoNGxB

yay!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1962169


----------



## penguinlove

finally reinstalled windows 7 to be able to validate. Why its so important to me? mmmm, dunno.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1962669

cheers!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863917

^ PD 925

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1474363

^ E2200


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963270


----------



## HobieCat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826


----------



## Sonic_AFB

Phenom II X6 1075T 3Ghz to 4.3 Ghz Stable (1.3 Ghz increase)










Phenom II X6 1075T 3Ghz to 4.41 Ghz a little stable (1.41 Ghz increase)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1554866

Bye


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*



Sig and main rig ^^^^



LAN Rig^^^^^ or secondary I of coarse can redo the validation on it if need be but it is my secondary rig as I said and did not know if that was really important or not on that type. I know after I just got done joking around with Alancsalt about the name thing right lol, sorry if she will fail will redo later if that one does my kid is using at the moment





















In that order








You need to have your name in BOTH validations. None of this LANRIG mumbo jumbo









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AsylumSatellite*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961421

Tah dah :3












Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoNGxB*


yay!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1962169












Quote:



Originally Posted by *penguinlove*


finally reinstalled windows 7 to be able to validate. Why its so important to me? mmmm, dunno.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1962669

cheers!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863917

^ PD 925

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1474363

^ E2200





















Very nice overclocks mate!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963270












That submission got you into third place! You kept yourself busy during that event









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826




















And then this came along and knocked NG down to fourth








Very nice!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*


Phenom II X6 1075T 3Ghz to 4.3 Ghz Stable (1.3 Ghz increase)










Phenom II X6 1075T 3Ghz to 4.41 Ghz a little stable (1.41 Ghz increase)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1554866

Bye





























You go on a three day trip and this is what you come back to


----------



## THC Butterz

ooo, can i join please








THC Butterz, AM3 955 BE stock 3.2ghz oc to 4.8ghz


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*




















In that order








You need to have your name in BOTH validations. None of this LANRIG mumbo jumbo











LOL







I know,







I think I even stated that I knew it would fail but was not on it at the moment









I will re-post the Q9550 one soon, but do I just need to post the rejected one again or do you want me to post both again


----------



## alancsalt

Only the rejected need reposting....


----------



## ryanbob1234

In please from 2.4 to 3.5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1968523


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14684037*
> Only the rejected need reposting....


well I have been a reject my hole life lol, But I knew it wouldn't pass as I even wrote under the val link that I did not think it would but my dam kid never lets me on it anymore lol, says it runs great and to stop overclocking it (what,what,what!!!) stop overclocking hell no lol. But sorry for posting what I knew to be invalid but just was board that day anyway.


----------



## ryanbob1234

This thread not get updated anymore?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


ooo, can i join please








THC Butterz, AM3 955 BE stock 3.2ghz oc to 4.8ghz













Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*


In please from 2.4 to 3.5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1968523












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


to stop overclocking it (what,what,what!!!)


Blasphemy! Set that boy straight right this minute!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanbob1234*


This thread not get updated anymore?


Oh, sorry! Forgot to check this thread again








Crap should go check the Red Tide


----------



## bigkahuna360

Here is my 1GHz OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972098

Sorry about the user name...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360;14733774*
> Here is my 1GHz OC
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972098
> 
> Sorry about the user name...












It is imperative that the user name is your OCN user name.
Try again


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14733781*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is imperative that the user name is your OCN user name.
> Try again


Better now?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972185


----------



## luck_e

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972974










Thanks,


----------



## RussianJ

Must go faster still....

Promised new 4.5 on my CHVF so here we go. Aiming for 4.6 tonight.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1977717


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*


Better now?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972185












Much better









Quote:



Originally Posted by *luck_e*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1972974










Thanks,












Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Must go faster still....

Promised new 4.5 on my CHVF so here we go. Aiming for 4.6 tonight.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1977717


----------



## raclimja

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979215


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979349


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Errbody hitting the AMD bandwagon now i see


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Errbody hitting the AMD bandwagon now i see


???? what you mean I have both intel and AMD but I think the sandybridge kinda whooped the x6 phenom pretty bad as far as sales were concerned. I am going way of bulldozer myself but will always run both of the brands my old lga775 is still kicking but in all my games, as well the x4 phenom I am running is doing just as well, but I got the 990fx chipset to take advantage of the 8 core beast they plan to put out who knows it may flop lol, but it will be to all our benefits for it to work well as Intel will step it up and prices will drop (hopefully). I am not a benchmark king, I game so anything that can play games maxed out is fine by me! "But of coarse I would not mind having the top chip on the block for bragging rights lol"


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

a lot of us bencher's prefer AMD over intel with LN2 because 90% of the chips and boards don't have cold bug issues. So turning on anf booting at -196c on an AMD is cake. On intel.... no go at booting at -196c

the last submission from Battlecry was on an AMD... he's always been pro intel but i think he's benched every damn 775 chip made, so time for him to move on to AMD


----------



## battlecryawesome

I have a E2220 sitting here that needs benching but I dont have a good 775 board.
I have a ton to learn with AMD. I dont have a good set up to bench AMD.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

good thing is.......... with BD coming there are lots of decent to good amd boards for sale that are good for overclocking.. case in point my 890fxa-ud5 and is a great oc'ing board


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raclimja*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979215





















The name in the submitted field needs to match your OCN user name. Please see the OP for instructions on how to do this









Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979349












Oh, I see how it is. After you've used up all of what Intel has to offer, you just drop it for the next hot thing. Well.


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


Errbody hitting the AMD bandwagon now i see


AMD is hot, hot, hot!
But whoever develops CPU-z needs to fix the AMD issues. Rejects all of them, and it doesn't show the stock clocks of the CPU like it does for Intel. Makes me rage every time a chip isn't on the list already and I have to Google search the stock speed


----------



## alancsalt

Papa had that trouble - having to look up stock clocks alla time...

I think they're just going to AMD becoz of that Sandy babe.....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14793517*
> 
> AMD is hot, hot, hot!
> But whoever develops CPU-z needs to fix the AMD issues. Rejects all of them, and it doesn't show the stock clocks of the CPU like it does for Intel. Makes me rage every time a chip isn't on the list already and I have to Google search the stock speed


totally agree with the cpuz thing with amd. hated when i ran this club abd had to search and find the info.. and ya they need to fix the rejection issue with amd.


----------



## battlecryawesome

lol Dylin,
You could make it a rule that the the one who posts the AMD cpuz would have to include stock clocks.
Just a thought.


----------



## Bradford1040

"Dilyn;
AMD is hot, hot, hot!
But whoever develops CPU-z needs to fix the AMD issues. Rejects all of them, and it doesn't show the stock clocks of the CPU like it does for Intel. Makes me rage every time a chip isn't on the list already and I have to Google search the stock speed







"

um my AMD validates, what AMD is having the CPU-Z prob's cause my X4 phenom II 970BE isn't one of them I guess. I would like to know so I can maybe clear something up in another thread thanks


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14794605*
> Papa had that trouble - having to look up stock clocks alla time...
> 
> I think they're just going to AMD becoz of that Sandy babe.....


So I'm not the only one









Sandy is too easy. AMD would be far more exciting in that regard. That's why 775 remains my favorite one to see: it actually takes some decent amount of thinking to get a speed that high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14795173*
> totally agree with the cpuz thing with amd. hated when i ran this club abd had to search and find the info.. and ya they need to fix the rejection issue with amd.


I think they're just being lazy








I don't see what makes it so hard to fix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;14795527*
> lol *Dilyn*,
> You could make it a rule that the the one who posts the AMD cpuz would have to include stock clocks.
> Just a thought.


*Firstly*,









Secondly, I could, and I've actually thought of doing it. Maybe I will, I dunno.

I will be gone from Saturday morning to late Monday evening, so there will be an update then








School starts on Tuesday, but I have two free blocks in the middle of the day. So maybe we'll get updates more often!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;14797520*
> "Dilyn;
> AMD is hot, hot, hot!
> But whoever develops CPU-z needs to fix the AMD issues. Rejects all of them, and it doesn't show the stock clocks of the CPU like it does for Intel. Makes me rage every time a chip isn't on the list already and I have to Google search the stock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> um my AMD validates, what AMD is having the CPU-Z prob's cause my X4 phenom II 970BE isn't one of them I guess. I would like to know so I can maybe clear something up in another thread thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14642676*
> It's because I was using very high NB speeds.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you know I don't cheat, and I have never been Rejected in my life so you should edit the previous post!


That's what I've been told, at least


----------



## raclimja

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980905


----------



## battlecryawesome

What a cheater.. lol.. cheaters dont win Nog... jk:typer:


----------



## raclimja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;14799586*
> What a cheater.. lol.. cheaters dont win Nog... jk:typer:


what????????????????????????


----------



## alancsalt

The Papa Solution:

Quote:



Update April 29, 2011: If you submit an AMD processor you must also post a link to the the AMD Product Page (not Wikipedia, forum review, sales flyer, etc.) for tha CPU so I can determine the correct default frequency since it doesn't appear in CPU-Z. If you have any complaints about that talk to CPU-Z about it. I shouldn't have to hunt down the default frequency of your processor for you. And no, just posting what it's supposed to be won't be sufficient. For the same reason we require CPU-Z to provide PROOF of the Overclocked Clock Speed and Default Clock on other processors we need some irrefutable proof of what the default clock speed is on an AMD cpu. Sorry, but that is just way it has to be.


The 2GHz Overclock Club

AMD Desktop Processors

If it helps.........


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja;14799612*
> what????????????????????????


The jk stands for Just kidding.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raclimja*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980905





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


What a cheater.. lol.. cheaters dont win Nog... jk










He is such a cheater! What a terrible role model.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


The Papa Solution:

The 2GHz Overclock Club

AMD Desktop Processors

If it helps.........











I might do that. I mean, I wish I didn't have to, but I might.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raclimja*


what????????????????????????










He was referring to NoGuru's post that I had quoted. Not you


----------



## NoGuru

You guys are crazy!

Well did a little benching tonight http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981221


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


You guys are crazy!

Well did a little benching tonight http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981221












"a little"?









You now have an entry as the seventh highest overclock for the 775 socket. I don't really think that's "a little" bit of benching









Congrats bro.


----------



## RussianJ

battlecryawesome and NoGuru are a bad influence, can not resist...must...bench

Be back once I manage to hit 4.6+ on basic water. I will do it...


----------



## Dilyn

I'll be waiting









NoGuru knocked Battlecryawesome's third entry off the top ten list! I smell a feud comin' on


----------



## NoGuru

I may have to let him borrow my beloved EP45-UD3P so he can get crazy, and trust me he is. I am a little worried about how many volts he would put through my board.


----------



## Dilyn

The only way you're getting that board back is black and in four different pieces.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14803634*
> The only way you're getting that board back is black and in four different pieces.


Yeah, sounds like his MO.









I wounder how many CPU's I have in this club:thinking:


----------



## RussianJ

And I deliver:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981317

Can go higher, but too drugged up. Still feeling the mess from fun hospital stay so another run in the morning when I can think. Anyone know how to get the board to let me use 1.6vcore and up? Keeps popping up as CPU voltage warning in boot


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;14804631*
> And I deliver:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981317
> 
> Can go higher, but too drugged up. Still feeling the mess from fun hospital stay so another run in the morning when I can think. Anyone know how to get the board to let me use 1.6vcore and up? Keeps popping up as CPU voltage warning in boot












The hospital?
wut

A trooper


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14804727*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hospital?
> wut
> 
> A trooper


Got put in for head trauma and all I want to do is go fast.

4.7 and HWbot points in the morning if I can fix voltage...

Edit: it may just be me as I can't focus, but that was 2nd highest 965 so far here?


----------



## Dilyn

Head trauma?
No wonder you want to hit 1.6v+


----------



## alancsalt

Looking at yr sig Dilyn - did you sell Nurglegasm?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;14804631*
> And I deliver:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981317
> 
> Can go higher, but too drugged up. Still feeling the mess from fun hospital stay so another run in the morning when I can think. Anyone know how to get the board to let me use 1.6vcore and up? Keeps popping up as CPU voltage warning in boot


I don't have my Crosshair on the bench right now but I think the setting is OCP overvolt or something like that. Also in the "Boot" menu under boot settings you can turn errors at post off.

Congrats on the awesome Validation:thumb:


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14805476*
> Looking at yr sig Dilyn - did you sell Nurglegasm?


No chance


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;14803555*
> battlecryawesome and NoGuru are a bad influence, can not resist...must...bench
> 
> Be back once I manage to hit 4.6+ on basic water. I will do it...


Im not as bad as Nog, he has a bench set up in his bathroom with the monitor and keyboard on the back of the toilet and to hear him tell it he sits backwards on the toilet to dump all the while running benchmarks and overclocking anything that will boot up..







@ Noguru... heheheeh


----------



## el gappo

You just gave cpu-z dumps a whole new meaning huh...


----------



## battlecryawesome

lmao


----------



## RussianJ

Bah! No 1.6v without dice. Boots at nearly 70c. 4.6 is max on H2O.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;14807634*
> Im not as bad as Nog, he has a bench set up in his bathroom with the monitor and keyboard on the back of the toilet and to hear him tell it he sits backwards on the toilet to dump all the while running benchmarks and overclocking anything that will boot up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Noguru... heheheeh


LMAO! Just got back form class, gotta look up the ICS # on the Dell I was using to use SetFSB on it.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Lets redo mine. 25MHz higher:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963927


----------



## animal0307

I got an update! [email protected] 4.0 on a new board. I'm cooking it with ~1.65v until it dies or I can afford SB. ITB pushes to 95C and Prime is mid 70's

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1982217


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;14808785*
> I got an update! [email protected] 4.0 on a new board. I'm cooking it with ~1.65v until it dies or I can afford SB. ITB pushes to 95C and Prime is mid 70's
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1982217


Please dont.

Please give it to me.


----------



## animal0307

If it survives I will let you know.


----------



## cssorkinman

Here's mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1969045


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1982785

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=640


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;14810234*
> If it survives I will let you know.


an e7200 at 1.65v? dude what? you must have a REALLY bad chip if you need 1.65v to maintain 4ghz. Even my messed up other e5300 could do 4ghz stable at 1.43v, and that one was a bad chip (3.6 needed 1.35v, my current one can do it on 1.29)


----------



## rafety58

Well I was playing around with my overclock and got it a bit higher CPU-Z validation 3718.43 MHz 43% overclock. At these clocks it is benchmark stable but can only last half an hour in prime. I thought my previous was as high as I could go due to no post past 280 bus speed but 283 and up works


----------



## jetboy623

Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1984465


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;14814052*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1982785
> 
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=640


WTH, were did you get that chip?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

He's following your foot steps..








He's coming out of retirement to put the smack down on AMD.
Hope he realizes that with AMD LN2 is almost a must...


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14825339*
> WTH, were did you get that chip?


Its the Pc I built for my IT buddy, Budget motherboard you said to take back,lol. MSI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14825380*
> He's following your foot steps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's coming out of retirement to put the smack down on AMD.
> Hope he realizes that with AMD LN2 is almost a must...


lol, Ya no boints unless you use LN2. Rep for Dave..

http://hwbot.org/submission/2203991_battlecryawesome_cpu_z_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_4257.42_mhz


----------



## mc6415

Not the best, but I'm pleased with it, just let the mobo do it's thing expecting to have to go back and tweak stuff and ended up with: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985415

Odd for some reason doesn't want to validate, this is what I did just before putting my user name in: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985333

EDIT: Finally worked out, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985596


----------



## HiLuckyB

Small Update: 4666.22 MHz with HT On









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985664


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;14828617*
> lol, Ya no boints unless you use LN2. Rep for Dave..
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2203991_battlecryawesome_cpu_z_phenom_ii_x6_1090t_be_4257.42_mhz


There are some decent boints to be had with Dice, but if you want big boints then LN2 is a must.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Ten 4, I need a mobo worth insulating first.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;14835707*
> Ten 4, I need a mobo worth insulating first.


lots of cheap ones out there.... i'd suggest grabbin that 790FXB-M2RS thats on that one place... epic board fo sho...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Better one lower down...


----------



## rafety58

A bit better one here:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986028

I think this is the best this chip will do no amount of voltage will let me go higher.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Hate doing this, but I have an even higher one now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986617

This board + chip + RAM = puresex.









Im hitting this with less Voltage and SB chips.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

that OC could be deadly if you were on a different board i would guess... dont see many people oc'in on G31M-ES2L's


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;14807677*
> You just gave cpu-z dumps a whole new meaning huh...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH;14808757*
> Lets redo mine. 25MHz higher:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963927




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;14808785*
> I got an update! [email protected] 4.0 on a new board. I'm cooking it with ~1.65v until it dies or I can afford SB. ITB pushes to 95C and Prime is mid 70's
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1982217












Your submitted name does not match your OCN screen name








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman;14810508*
> Here's mine
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1969045











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;14814052*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1982785
> 
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=640











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58;14816472*
> Well I was playing around with my overclock and got it a bit higher CPU-Z validation 3718.43 MHz 43% overclock. At these clocks it is benchmark stable but can only last half an hour in prime. I thought my previous was as high as I could go due to no post past 280 bus speed but 283 and up works











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetboy623;14825211*
> Phenom II X4 955BE @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1984465











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14825380*
> He's following your foot steps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's coming out of retirement to put the smack down on AMD.
> Hope he realizes that with AMD LN2 is almost a must...


Do not encourage him! I'll never get a break now -.-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mc6415;14830648*
> Not the best, but I'm pleased with it, just let the mobo do it's thing expecting to have to go back and tweak stuff and ended up with: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985415
> 
> Odd for some reason doesn't want to validate, this is what I did just before putting my user name in: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985333
> 
> EDIT: Finally worked out, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985596












Glad you got it figured out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14833020*
> Small Update: 4666.22 MHz with HT On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985664












Been a while since I've seen an 1156 chip here. And even longer since I've seen that one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58;14836818*
> A bit better one here:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986028
> 
> I think this is the best this chip will do no amount of voltage will let me go higher.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH;14840454*
> Hate doing this, but I have an even higher one now.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986617
> 
> This board + chip + RAM = puresex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im hitting this with less Voltage and SB chips.












I live to update this thread! Never stop posting 775 chips








Nice clocks. I'm jelly.










I sure hope nobody posted while I was updating this.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14847653*
> that OC could be deadly if you were on a different board i would guess... dont see many people oc'in on G31M-ES2L's


Yeah. Only a two-phase board too. Its squeals like a pig.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH;14847898*
> Yeah. Only a two-phase board too. Its squeals like a pig.











maybe it's time to find something a tad bit more dominate...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Well im broke, so unless somebody wishes to donate, this is where it is staying.


----------



## Dilyn

I feel like donating my board to the cause.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Is it GeeBee or A-soos?

EDIT: seriously though. Im as broke as... like i really dont even know how to describe how broke I am.


----------



## Dilyn

I said I feel like doing it, not I'm going to








Maybe if you flew on up here I'd let you mess around with it


----------



## MR KROGOTH

But (michigan?) is like cold?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

if he was doing pent4's and celly's your board would do no good since its limited to 1.4v core... he needs sumtin else.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH;14848125*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But (michigan?) is like cold?


It was nearing 100 last week.
Now it's hovering around the sixties.
Gettin' cool already it seems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14848128*
> if he was doing pent4's and celly's your board would do no good since its limited to 1.4v core... he needs sumtin else.


Well that's a shame


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14848128*
> if he was doing pent4's and celly's your board would do no good since its limited to 1.4v core... he needs sumtin else.












?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14848137*
> It was nearing 100 last week.
> Now it's hovering around the sixties.
> Gettin' cool already it seems.


Its around 90 during the days now. Local wildfires make the sky and sun orange and gray.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

A Commando is a good way to go..... Trust Me !!!
6.7GHz on a Commando for me...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14848501*
> A Commando is a good way to go..... Trust Me !!!
> 6.7GHz on a Commando for me...


Yep, I want to get one just for a rainy day


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;14847894*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your submitted name does not match your OCN screen name


Ya I did this in the 4ghz/S775 threads. Gotta work up the motivation to fix it.


----------



## Dilyn

Laziness is the undoing of all great things


----------



## alancsalt

"Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before you get tired."


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Cyrious

i got a pentium D 945 that needs cookin, but im not going to attempt it until i get some better cooling. My thermaltake cooler that was originally on said 945 has become dirtied over the years, and struggles to contain my wolfdale these days


----------



## designamk1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988934


----------



## pwnography6

My phenom II x4 975 just skimmed it I hope.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1989914

Edit - Nvm skimming it here she is @ 4.89
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1990477


----------



## ginger_nuts

Here is my work in progress

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1990689


----------



## SilverFire

Well, got a new motherboard that actually posts 4.2 when I set it to 4.2ghz.

Here's my validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1993218


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designamk1;14859385*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988934











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnography6;14866374*
> My phenom II x4 975 just skimmed it I hope.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1989914
> 
> Edit - Nvm skimming it here she is @ 4.89
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1990477











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts;14874422*
> Here is my work in progress
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1990689











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverFire;14891253*
> Well, got a new motherboard that actually posts 4.2 when I set it to 4.2ghz.
> 
> Here's my validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1993218


----------



## themast

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988550


----------



## 66racer

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999618

24/7 is 4255mhz though


----------



## Starbomba

Is stability a requirement for the club? If not, here's the absolute max OC my i3 can do on noob water. Maybe if i used 4 GB RAM, move to the north pole or overvolted like a madman i'd beat it, but for now, this'll have to do.

I'm stabilizing something between 4.4 and 4.5 GHz for everyday use tho.


----------



## alancsalt

I like yr instability - well done, a la tropico....


----------



## patrick10

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999830


----------



## Nexus6

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999467


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexus6*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999467


wow.... a ton of horsepower under the hood on that one...
12GB &
GPU1 Type : AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
GPU2 Type : AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
GPU3 Type : AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
GPU4 Type : AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
DirectX Version : 11.0

Very Nice.. !!!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


I like yr instability - well done, a la tropico....


Heat cannot stop a true OCer









After stabilizing my sig rig i feel like burning this lil thing here. Due to next week.


----------



## munaim1

still rocking top spot









It's only a matter of time till alan get's there.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*









still rocking top spot









It's only a matter of time till alan get's there.










you can have the top spot...

5623.51 MHz
knew i should of validated the last 2600k i had... oh well. all gone now, done with SB...


----------



## jetboy623

Is it possible to overclock dual cpus?... As in 2 physically different chips.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


wow.... a ton of horsepower under the hood on that one...
12GB &
GPU1 Type : AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
GPU2 Type : AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
GPU3 Type : AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
GPU4 Type : AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series
DirectX Version : 11.0

Very Nice.. !!!


Time to take the ram up a notch tho


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetboy623;14950455*
> Is it possible to overclock dual cpus?... As in 2 physically different chips.


Yes. Mobo has to let you overclock, but you can.


----------



## jetboy623

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


Yes. Mobo has to let you overclock, but you can.


Okay, thanks.

Oh would I love to Overclock dual i7s.....


----------



## bullet_101

I'd like to get my name on the list so heres my CPUZ validation


----------



## SightUp

Can I get added?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themast;14934248*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988550











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;14939426*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999618
> 
> 24/7 is 4255mhz though











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba;14940837*
> Is stability a requirement for the club? If not, here's the absolute max OC my i3 can do on noob water. Maybe if i used 4 GB RAM, move to the north pole or overvolted like a madman i'd beat it, but for now, this'll have to do.
> 
> I'm stabilizing something between 4.4 and 4.5 GHz for everyday use tho.












Stability is NOT a requirement for this club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patrick10;14941474*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999830











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;14941508*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1999467




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14941741*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still rocking top spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only a matter of time till alan get's there.


I want to see an OC showdown between you two








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14941793*
> you can have the top spot...
> 
> 5623.51 MHz
> knew i should of validated the last 2600k i had... oh well. all gone now, done with SB...












Awww are you giving up?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullet_101;14960706*
> I'd like to get my name on the list so heres my CPUZ validation











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;14968168*
> Can I get added?





















Sorry it took so long guys. School was bloody awful this week


----------



## SightUp

Whats wrong with my siggy here?


----------



## Dilyn

The [/] tags have spaces in them









Cut out the spaces between the [/ color] and [/ thread]

EDIT
Just realized that I could noparse that code box so that the spaces are unnecessary








Feel free to copy the new code from the code box if you don't feel inclined towards deleting the spaces


----------



## Shooting Star

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004085

stock: 2.8ghz
OC: 4.4ghz


----------



## Sniperoflords

here's mine









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004220


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

in


----------



## adadk

Mine.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1009273


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adadk;14984462*
> Mine.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1009273


Interesting, I had a E8700 once. Do you mind telling us were you got it?


----------



## adadk

eBay a year and a half ago.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/269840-asus-rampage-formula-maximus-formula-p5e-176.html#post8373274


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adadk;14994209*
> eBay a year and a half ago.
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/269840-asus-rampage-formula-maximus-formula-p5e-176.html#post8373274


Ahh yes, I remember chating with you a bit. Glad to see you still have it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*









still rocking top spot









It's only a matter of time till alan get's there.











Quote:












I want to see an OC showdown between you two










Well, I'll take that as two compliments, but I'd be lucky to get another 50MHz.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shooting Star;14969500*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004085
> 
> stock: 2.8ghz
> OC: 4.4ghz











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniperoflords;14970565*
> here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004220











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy;14980426*
> in











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adadk;14984462*
> Mine.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1009273











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15001921*
> Well, I'll take that as two compliments, but I'd be lucky to get another 50MHz.


Get a new chip, problem solved


----------



## crunkosaur

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2009136


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013089

this is what happens when i get bored.

I almost killed my mobo in the process cause its VRM's are not meant to withstand a 170W load


----------



## blooder11181

trying to get my sempron 140 to 3.7+


----------



## Khalam

here is mine gents, nothing to fancy but ill get there eventually

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2010594


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013089

this is what happens when i get bored.

I almost killed my mobo in the process cause its VRM's are not meant to withstand a 170W load



another question, how do you know that it was at 170watts? are you using multimeter or is there a program that tells you or last but not least is there a way to figure it out? Thanks I am now curious


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15044905*
> another question, how do you know that it was at 170watts? are you using multimeter or is there a program that tells you or last but not least is there a way to figure it out? Thanks I am now curious


You know how that extreme PSU calculator site has a CPU overclocking wattage calculator? i just used that. Plug in the clock speed you are at and the voltage it is at at that clock, and it will give you a rough number for the load wattage.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15044397*
> here is mine gents, nothing to fancy but ill get there eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2010594


Very nice! My compliments to the chef.


----------



## GhostDog99

add me too (-:


----------



## Khalam

Thanks Bro







im on the eternal hunt for a x59 chip







btw if you know any one selling one let me know, ill pay any money (reasonable of course


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

it's amazing what 1 socket / platform will do to someone.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2009136














Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013089

this is what happens when i get bored.

I almost killed my mobo in the process cause its VRM's are not meant to withstand a 170W load












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


here is mine gents, nothing to fancy but ill get there eventually

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2010594












Quote:



Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*


add me too (-:













That is quite the chip you've got there









Got a lot of 2600k's this time! Nice to see you guys pushing that new platform to its limits.


----------



## Millerboy3

Q6600 G0 3.4Ghz O/C


----------



## rockosmodlife

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2018777


----------



## RickyOG90

here is my cpu-z validation link. I just barely got it over +1ghz overclock but I will get it higher soon though

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024548


----------



## Kryton

OK, went and did this before killing the board I had it in.








I have a CHV on the way back from RMA - For the second time now and maybe this time I'll have a working CHV board.

Won't be trying to abuse that board once it's here, I have other hardware I need to do that do including a certain Socket A chip that just might make the club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2021704


----------



## hc_416

what up, I would like to be added to the club

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024697


----------



## The_ocho

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024716


----------



## TheRedPill

+1.3GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2025977


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millerboy3*




Q6600 G0 3.4Ghz O/C













Quote:



Originally Posted by *rockosmodlife*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2018777












I love your name, by the way









Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*


here is my cpu-z validation link. I just barely got it over +1ghz overclock but I will get it higher soon though

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024548












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryton*


OK, went and did this before killing the board I had it in.








I have a CHV on the way back from RMA - For the second time now and maybe this time I'll have a working CHV board.

Won't be trying to abuse that board once it's here, I have other hardware I need to do that do including a certain Socket A chip that just might make the club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2021704












Quote:



Originally Posted by *hc_416*


what up, I would like to be added to the club

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024697












Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_ocho*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2024716












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRedPill*


+1.3GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2025977












The name in the submitted by field does not match your OCN username. Please fix that


----------



## Darkerson

This is my new 24/7 OC

Athlon II 630
Stock :2.8Ghz
New OC: 3.8Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2025694

Thanks!


----------



## mikeseth

Update:

2600k @ 5GHz / 1.456v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026037


----------



## TheRedPill

Update: +1.3GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026162


----------



## Bradford1040

I think I never put this one up sorry could you update thanks!

This is for my secondary rig


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Woot! 4.0 and about 10hrs stable. Mostly off B-con's template.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2027091


----------



## Shogon

Oh ya did it!


----------



## RickyOG90

hey Dilyn, I raised my overclock some more so heres my update

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2027680


----------



## Matt86

IN!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2031688

Not exactly stable, but without faster RAM no chance. Unfortunatley no lower FSB:RAM ratio.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt86*


IN!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2031688

Not exactly stable, but without faster RAM no chance. Unfortunatley no lower FSB:RAM ratio.


I guess you have 800MHz ram.....some 1066MHz would really help you out there..


----------



## calibrah

Here is my > 1ghz OC 2.83 to 4.0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2032285


----------



## blkhwk20k

2.8 to 4.0 oc with an i7-930

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2032208

max temps holding at 88C on air


----------



## Pigeon

I fall short by 50MHz :'(










Going from a 2.6 > 3.55... 3.6 will never become stable!


----------



## Matt86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15191301*
> I guess you have 800MHz ram.....some 1066MHz would really help you out there..


Exactly, plus Im using 4x 1gb matched Promos and Matched PSC. Im working on getting the RAM stable but no luck so far and I honestly doubt its possible with what I've got. Going to need to luck out and find cheap 1066 RAM.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkerson*


This is my new 24/7 OC

Athlon II 630
Stock :2.8Ghz
New OC: 3.8Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2025694

Thanks!




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeseth*


Update:

2600k @ 5GHz / 1.456v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026037












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRedPill*


Update: +1.3GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2026162












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*




I think I never put this one up sorry could you update thanks!

This is for my secondary rig












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*


Woot! 4.0 and about 10hrs stable. Mostly off B-con's template. 










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2027091












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shogon*




Oh ya did it!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*


hey Dilyn, I raised my overclock some more so heres my update

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2027680












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt86*


IN!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2031688

Not exactly stable, but without faster RAM no chance. Unfortunatley no lower FSB:RAM ratio.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *calibrah*


Here is my > 1ghz OC 2.83 to 4.0

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2032285












Quote:



Originally Posted by *blkhwk20k*


2.8 to 4.0 oc with an i7-930

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2032208

max temps holding at 88C on air












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pigeon*


I fall short by 50MHz :'(










Going from a 2.6 > 3.55... 3.6 will never become stable!


So close D:









I figure I should give ya'll one last update before I turn 18


----------



## alancsalt

Plus rep to ya Dilyn for doing a fine job on the 1GHz Club!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> I figure I should give ya'll one last update before I turn 18


i remember 18.... 21 yrs ago


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15205763*
> Plus rep to ya Dilyn for doing a fine job on the 1GHz Club!











And the same to you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;15206782*
> i remember 18.... 21 yrs ago


You ain't that old









(And I don't mean that in a 'you're old' way. I mean that in a 'I would not have guessed you had that many years' way).


----------



## Panickypress

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041471


----------



## Darksoul844

The highest i can go unlocked
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2039251


----------



## Akkarin

Adding another entry. i7 2600k @ 4.8ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041654


----------



## PR-Imagery

Got a 2600k at 5.1Ghz for yah








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043109


----------



## RainMotorsports

My submission:
CPU-Z - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044630

Also just did a 12 hour prime blend:
   

The cpu-z submission is after a reboot and slight voltage drop meant to get one before and messed up.


----------



## doomlord52

+1.39ghz OC








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2045155


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041471












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darksoul844*


The highest i can go unlocked
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2039251




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akkarin*


Adding another entry. i7 2600k @ 4.8ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041654












Sorry mate. Was rejected by CPU-z.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


Got a 2600k at 5.1Ghz for yah








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043109












Quote:



Originally Posted by *RainMotorsports*


My submission:
CPU-Z - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044630

Also just did a 12 hour prime blend:
   

The cpu-z submission is after a reboot and slight voltage drop meant to get one before and messed up.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


+1.39ghz OC








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2045155





























Hopefully I'll be getting my watercooling gear soon. Which means that soon, I'll have a validation for ya'll to approve


----------



## Panickypress

hello dylan, in the spreadsheet my newest entry you've put in 5420mhz. i would like that to be true but it's only 4520mhz - just to let you know mate


----------



## doomlord52

Im sorry, but you'll need to make a new socket spreadsheet








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2046738









does this even count lol


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

I'm in, 4.419 Gigglehurtz good enough?


















Validation links in the sig.


----------



## Tex1954

I'm in again!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048217


----------



## alancsalt

Onya Tex!


----------



## Tex1954

Hi Alan!!!

I'll work more on it later... I think I can get more out of it...


----------



## alancsalt

Just for fun, seeing the ep45-ud3p can't be set at more than 1.4v in the bios with one of these chips, and even with llc that was drop/drooping to 1.36v this was it......

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049256










Between that validation and this I am deeply saddenned to report the apparent death of my remaining stick of OCZ DDR2 1200MHZ RAM. A moments silence. Now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049386


----------



## cssorkinman

1 ghz overclock on stock voltage
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023600


----------



## SSJSteve

1.2Ghz OC 2.8ghz to 4.01ghz I7 930

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049995


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

I'm already in this with a E6300.. I'll try with a Celeron D 315.. Let's see if I can reach 3.4 Ghz.


----------



## TNTGODZZ

TNTGODZZ: 4.5Ghz 2 core suicide run
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055882


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 13 SpeedShop;15316149*
> I'm in, 4.419 Gigglehurtz good enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation links in the sig.


Wow, is this prime stable or just a boot and not freeze, if stable what are your temps at that voltage, I wish I could hit that number!


----------



## RussianJ

Sigh forgot this bad boy:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981317


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Wow, is this prime stable or just a boot and not freeze, if stable what are your temps at that voltage, I wish I could hit that number!


Stability is not a requirement.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Sigh forgot this bad boy:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981317










Nice job!


----------



## xxredxpandaxx

add me please








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055466


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Stability is not a requirement.


yeah mine wasnt either for the entry but there are some guys on stable 4.5ghz on here in the forums.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


yeah mine wasnt either for the entry but there are some guys on stable 4.5ghz on here in the forums.


There's an Intel Stability Club. Is there an AMD Stability Club? Just wondering.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Got 5 Celerons (PGA478) to send on Suicide runs. Lapped one already, but it's started to stain from exposure to air.

Anyway, as long as my mobo's survive, I should be able to post some results by tomorrow!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


Got 5 Celerons (PGA478) to send on Suicide runs. Lapped one already, but it's started to stain from exposure to air.

Anyway, as long as my mobo's survive, I should be able to post some results by tomorrow!









*snip*


Which mobo?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


hello dylan, in the spreadsheet my newest entry you've put in 5420mhz. i would like that to be true but it's only 4520mhz - just to let you know mate










Fixed the issue mate. Thanks for letting me know!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Im sorry, but you'll need to make a new socket spreadsheet








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2046738









does this even count lol


(I'm going to send you a PM, in case you aren't checking this thread). 
I'm going to assume that this chip is Nehalem, not Sandy? If that's the case, I'm just going to go ahead and put it with the others. I don't really want to make a spreadsheet just for you, and I'm sure you understand









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lucky 13 SpeedShop*


I'm in, 4.419 Gigglehurtz good enough?


















Validation links in the sig.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


I'm in again!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048217











My God.
Alright, rule change time for AMD chips!!!

I am having the most difficult time finding stock speeds for this chip. I'm assuming it's 3.2 GHz, but I'm not going to be making a guess with entries.

From THIS POINT ON, I will REQUIRE AMD users to list their stock clocks if the CPU is not currently on the list. 
Thank you everyone.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Just for fun, seeing the ep45-ud3p can't be set at more than 1.4v in the bios with one of these chips, and even with llc that was drop/drooping to 1.36v this was it......

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049256










Between that validation and this I am deeply saddenned to report the apparent death of my remaining stick of OCZ DDR2 1200MHZ RAM. A moments silence. Now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049386






























Quote:



Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*


1 ghz overclock on stock voltage
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023600












Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJSteve*


1.2Ghz OC 2.8ghz to 4.01ghz I7 930

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049995












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TNTGODZZ*


TNTGODZZ: 4.5Ghz 2 core suicide run
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055882












Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Sigh forgot this bad boy:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1981317


It would appear that one is already on the list mate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxredxpandaxx*


add me please








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055466












Sorry it took so long guys. This week has just been really hectic, and I don't know why


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


(I'm going to send you a PM, in case you aren't checking this thread). 
I'm going to assume that this chip is Nehalem, not Sandy? If that's the case, I'm just going to go ahead and put it with the others. I don't really want to make a spreadsheet just for you, and I'm sure you understand










Hah, yea thats fine. Its a 1st gen i7, so Nehalem.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Hah, yea thats fine. Its a 1st gen i7, so Nehalem.


Disregard the PM you just got then








Will be adding it shortly mate.


----------



## Heedo_yuy

First foray into OC'ing

PII 955 stock is 3.2


----------



## Bradford1040

OK well I have a update but have a small issue CPU-Z doesn't report the FX-8150 right yet so I am not doing suicide runs so not in a rush, should I wait till they update CPU-Z so it reports the CPU right?


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Herp derp, 2nd time in the list



My E6300 was harder to OC.

edit, sorry, 4.5 wasn't good enough.. here's the correct one..


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


Got 5 Celerons (PGA478) to send on Suicide runs. Lapped one already, but it's started to stain from exposure to air.

Anyway, as long as my mobo's survive, I should be able to post some results by tomorrow!



















I have a few myself PM me if you need a few, I think I have some higher P4's then what you got in the picture


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

edit for celerons;

Found out, mobo's are fine, the VGA cable I'm using is fubar. Meh, gotta find a vga cable round here now

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


I have a few myself PM me if you need a few, I think I have some higher P4's then what you got in the picture


I'm not looking to buy any old CPU's. I got these from work for free.







Unless you can give me a free P4.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

i'm close 3.0 stock and 3.8 stock voltage on air, i've got a new target


----------



## HobieCat

I was playing around with my old 1055t the other day and I was able to come up with this:










The chip has a lot more left in it, but I was being limited by the motherboard









But, it's still a pretty decent OC for being a 2.8ghz stock chip.

Edit: Here's the validation link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058177


----------



## XtachiX

just "this"?


----------



## HobieCat

And another









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058389










Stock speed is 3.2ghz


----------



## SubSkip

Add me please.


----------



## knoxy_14

i know its easier but heres mine


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heedo_yuy;15424612*
> First foray into OC'ing
> 
> PII 955 stock is 3.2











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15427269*
> OK well I have a update but have a small issue CPU-Z doesn't report the FX-8150 right yet so I am not doing suicide runs so not in a rush, should I wait till they update CPU-Z so it reports the CPU right?


What kind of issue are you having? Is it not reporting the proper speeds? If it simply isn't showing the right info, I'll accept it if you tell me the proper name and stock speed of the chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan;15462932*
> Herp derp, 2nd time in the list
> 
> 
> 
> My E6300 was harder to OC.
> 
> edit, sorry, 4.5 wasn't good enough.. here's the correct one..












I know that the name in the submitted by field is probably just an acronym version of your OCN name, but I have to ask you to resubmit using your full name. Sorry mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;15486401*
> I was playing around with my old 1055t the other day and I was able to come up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chip has a lot more left in it, but I was being limited by the motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, it's still a pretty decent OC for being a 2.8ghz stock chip.
> 
> Edit: Here's the validation link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058177











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;15486479*
> And another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock speed is 3.2ghz











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SubSkip;15488036*
> Add me please.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knoxy_14;15492475*
> 
> i know its easier but heres mine












Another crazy week in the life and times of Dilyn.


----------



## Maurauder

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074175
AMD Phenom II 960T
Stock:3000mhz
Overclocked:4000mhz


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

CPU-Z wont accept my full name. I submitted my first entry with POTRM, why not the second?


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074019


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


CPU-Z wont accept my full name. I submitted my first entry with POTRM, why not the second?


See http://www.overclock.net/15531469-post965.html It can be done.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076065


----------



## battlecryawesome

Just like alan said, PathOfTheRighteousMan vvv

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076206


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Just like alan said, PathOfTheRighteousMan vvv

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076206

































We are warped muthas ....


----------



## dixson01974

Add another for me please.
Dixson01974
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076427


----------



## lockandloadd

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2075813

i5 760 @ 4.01 ghz.
Stock 2.80 ghz


----------



## Khalam

my first go with the ss, sadly the mb supports up to 1.7v only









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076538


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15538360*
> my first go with the ss, sadly the mb supports up to 1.7v only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076538


Quote:


> 471 MHz (2:6) @ 7-10-10-28


----------



## Khalam

had the ram set to auto... gone get my r3e thursday/friday and ill try to get to 5800 what do you think about that 5650 XC?


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2077202


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15538968*
> had the ram set to auto... gone get my r3e thursday/friday and ill try to get to 5800 what do you think about that 5650 XC?


5652 MHz Looks good, sucks that the board only supports 1.7v tho...
cant wait to see a 5.8'er... !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome;15546330*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2077202


That on air @ 1.704v


----------



## Khalam

Got ma rampage in







tonight im gone make her squeal like a pig







XC what do you think is "safe" volts on ss for that 980x? just for a validation first, at 5.650 i was getting -47C from the evap


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i haven't the slightest idea on a safe range. i couldn't afford a 980x, SS or a rampage if my life depended on it so cant help out.. 
1.7v give or take should be enough i'd say.. ask me about some 775, P55 or SB or maybe some amd... X58 not my specialty.


----------



## Khalam

No worries







thanks anyway

first try on the rampage+ss and i got a nice 100mhz more out of it









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2079777


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2080476


----------



## lockandloadd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockandloadd;15538165*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2075813
> 
> i5 760 @ 4.01 ghz.
> Stock 2.80 ghz


Is this group updated anymore?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lockandloadd;15604963*
> Is this group updated anymore?


yes but no daily.


----------



## langer1972

Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2086566


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Here is my Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088162



2500k at 4.8GHz 1.36v

Thanks!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maurauder*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074175
AMD Phenom II 960T 
Stock:3000mhz
Overclocked:4000mhz












Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


CPU-Z wont accept my full name. I submitted my first entry with POTRM, why not the second?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


See http://www.overclock.net/15531469-post965.html It can be done.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


Just like alan said, PathOfTheRighteousMan vvv

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076206


Well then...
This changes things.

I've been lied to









PathOfTheRighteousMan, I'm going to have to remove all of your entries from the Club that have been submitted as POTRM. Please resubmit them. 
One and only warning; lying is one of my biggest pet peeves.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074019












Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076065












Quote:



Originally Posted by *dixson01974*


Add another for me please.
Dixson01974
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076427












Quote:



Originally Posted by *lockandloadd*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2075813

i5 760 @ 4.01 ghz.
Stock 2.80 ghz












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


my first go with the ss, sadly the mb supports up to 1.7v only









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2076538




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2077202












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


No worries







thanks anyway

first try on the rampage+ss and i got a nice 100mhz more out of it









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2079777




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2080476





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *lockandloadd*


Is this group updated anymore?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


yes but no daily.


This. 
I've been having a very busy life this school year. I'm trying my hardest to update at least once a week. Trying to find more down time so it doesn't have to be such a long wait









Quote:



Originally Posted by *langer1972*


Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2086566












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


Here is my Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088162



2500k at 4.8GHz 1.36v

Thanks!












Sorry the updates are taking so long guys. Busy life and all that. But here's your update, enjoy it


----------



## dstoler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088686

Phenom II X4 840 (Propus Core) 3.2Ghz Stock

SuhWEEEET!


----------



## Khalam

new personal best

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088730


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Fixed


----------



## EsotericSYN

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2092904


----------



## kzone75

Stock speed 3.1GHz. Will tweak a lot more in the near future.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088803 i5 2500k @ 4600 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2093701 AMD Phenom II X4 830 @ 4003.67 MHz (stock speed: 2800 MHz)


----------



## curve_in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2092580


----------



## kikicoco1334

Intel Celeron 352 - 7286.49 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1706310


My SLBEJ 007 - 5156.88 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541534


Intel Pentium 4 631 - 6251.08 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786343


----------



## O.CModderz

Intel Core I5-760
Stock speed 2.80Ghz
Overclock to 3.92Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2104154


----------



## rdr09

Will this work?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2111259

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X3%20715%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDZ715WCJ3DGI.html


----------



## elchucko

Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120326


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam*
> 
> new personal best
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088730




We have a new #1 on the 1155 sheet!
Nice job mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EsotericSYN*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2092904



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> Stock speed 3.1GHz. Will tweak a lot more in the near future.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088803 i5 2500k @ 4600 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2093701 AMD Phenom II X4 830 @ 4003.67 MHz (stock speed: 2800 MHz)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curve_in*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2092580



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*
> 
> Intel Celeron 352 - 7286.49 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1706310
> 
> 
> My SLBEJ 007 - 5156.88 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541534
> 
> 
> Intel Pentium 4 631 - 6251.08 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786343


You are just a boss








Congrats on all the high OCs!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *O.CModderz*
> 
> Intel Core I5-760
> Stock speed 2.80Ghz
> Overclock to 3.92Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2104154



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Will this work?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2111259
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X3%20715%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDZ715WCJ3DGI.html



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088686
> 
> Phenom II X4 840 (Propus Core) 3.2Ghz Stock
> 
> SuhWEEEET!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elchucko*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120326




Sorry for the lack of updates guys







. Busy life is busy.
Hope you all had a fantastic turkey day, and that all those fantastic deals didn't leave you so poor that you couldn't afford the necessities


----------



## Bolt_Thrower_

hears my latest: Athlon x2 4850e @ 3651.3 Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2121037


----------



## kikicoco1334

Thank you very much


----------



## blueevo8

Validation


----------



## stetran

my entry:

Q8200 (2.33ghz) @ 3.4ghz



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2127634

do i qualify?


----------



## wizek

Count me in!


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2124101


----------



## ishimaru

Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2133869 41.89 % Overclock


----------



## cazanon

Mind if i join in?! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2135538


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2139195

My vcore is not right in this cpuz......... was higher

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138982


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2139195
> My vcore is not right in this cpuz......... was higher
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138982











your the vcore king.....

Here's mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140608

E8400
P5K Premium
Hyper 212+
1.48V


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolt_Thrower_*
> 
> hears my latest: Athlon x2 4850e @ 3651.3 Mhz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2121037











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueevo8*
> 
> Validation











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stetran*
> 
> my entry:
> 
> Q8200 (2.33ghz) @ 3.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2127634
> 
> do i qualify?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizek*
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2124101












Welcome to the 1155 sheet mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ishimaru*
> 
> Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2133869 41.89 % Overclock











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cazanon*
> 
> Mind if i join in?! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2135538












I'm sorry, but the username in the Submitted By field does not match your OCN username. Please fix this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2139195
> 
> My vcore is not right in this cpuz......... was higher
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138982











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2139195
> My vcore is not right in this cpuz......... was higher
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your the vcore king.....
> 
> Here's mine
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140608
> 
> E8400
> P5K Premium
> Hyper 212+
> 1.48V
Click to expand...




















After this week, college classes will be over until the ninth. So updates won't be so far apart then








But starting January 9th, I have seven hours a week worth of physics. That'll be interesting.

List updated, hope everyone has been enjoying the holiday season so far.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I forgot this one.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140083


----------



## DF is BUSY

Q6600 - 2.4 stock, OC to 3.5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2146588


----------



## shirouta183

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148183
have my 1.86 e6300 c2d up to 3.15
edit:got it up to 3.185 and i think i finally hit my wall not quiet my 3.2 goal but real close o well
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148277


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shirouta183*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148183
> have my 1.86 e6300 c2d up to 3.15
> edit:got it up to 3.185 and i think i finally hit my wall not quiet my 3.2 goal but real close o well
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148277


If you get It cold you will have no problem Hitting 3.2 or more, heres my old one.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1529364


----------



## shirouta183

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> If you get It cold you will have no problem Hitting 3.2 or more, heres my old one.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1529364


my temps arnt really a issue im at about 50c load toping at 60 its alittle high for my taste but still not terable im just maxing out my ram and ran out of voltage on my board


----------



## battlecryawesome

Oh ok, It not easy to find good ddr2 now a days..but there is 775 ddr3 motherboards. I have one and its great.


----------



## shirouta183

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Oh ok, It not easy to find good ddr2 now a days..but there is 775 ddr3 motherboards. I have one and its great.


i have some 1066 to upgrade my old 800 im going to buy today from someone on here


----------



## Diamondhead

Here's my Phenom II X4 830 3800 MHz OC (2800 MHz stock)
24 hr Prime 95 stable.
CPU-Z Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2171940

Cheers


----------



## alancsalt

Wow, a post!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> I forgot this one.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140083












You're clearly cheating








Nice OC mate. That's quite the acomplishment, beating your highest one as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> Q6600 - 2.4 stock, OC to 3.5
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2146588











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shirouta183*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148183
> have my 1.86 e6300 c2d up to 3.15
> edit:got it up to 3.185 and i think i finally hit my wall not quiet my 3.2 goal but real close o well
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148277











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shirouta183*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148183
> have my 1.86 e6300 c2d up to 3.15
> edit:got it up to 3.185 and i think i finally hit my wall not quiet my 3.2 goal but real close o well
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148277
> 
> 
> 
> If you get It cold you will have no problem Hitting 3.2 or more, heres my old one.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1529364
Click to expand...











Man you're on fire! So many submissions. I think you may hold a record








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diamondhead*
> 
> Here's my Phenom II X4 830 3800 MHz OC (2800 MHz stock)
> 24 hr Prime 95 stable.
> CPU-Z Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2171940
> 
> Cheers












I'm sorry mate, but the name in the submitted field does not match your OCN username. Try again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Wow, a post!


Too bad it wasn't a valid submission


















Long time coming








And look at that. Winter break is almost at an end. I hope you all have had a Merry Christmas, a blessed Hanukkah, a festive Kwanzaa, a Festivus for the rest of us, and I wish you all a very merry New Year. See you in 2012


----------



## alancsalt

Way to go Dilyn, and the same to you!


----------



## Diamondhead

OK... Take 2








This time my CPU-Z validation matches my OC.net user name. (sorry)
AMD Phenom II X4 830 3808 MHz OC (2800 MHz stock)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2172211

Cheers


----------



## solheimhltv

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2172663


----------



## appler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2176883

3.1 to 4.6 XD

wasn't enough for me


----------



## guitarmageddon88

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2175184

boom


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

In, I'll probably bump it up more later.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2183591


----------



## rdr09

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2164788

thank you.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diamondhead*
> 
> OK... Take 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time my CPU-Z validation matches my OC.net user name. (sorry)
> AMD Phenom II X4 830 3808 MHz OC (2800 MHz stock)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2172211
> 
> Cheers











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2172663











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appler*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2176883
> 
> 3.1 to 4.6 XD
> 
> wasn't enough for me











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmageddon88*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2175184
> 
> boom











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp*
> 
> In, I'll probably bump it up more later.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2183591











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2164788
> 
> thank you.





















Welcome to the club everyone








Hope everyone had a great New Year's celebration and I wish you all a great 2012 (at least until we all perish in December







).


----------



## phillyd

yay im finally gonna get in a club









phenom ii 925, 2.8 GHz stock


----------



## amd-dude

Here is my submission:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201580

AMD-FX4100 (3.6ghz) @ 4.6ghz (my 24/7 OC) I'm sure the chip is capable of 5ghz but I don't have the cooling for it right now)

CPU-z kinda shows the FSB @ 199.99 (in the BIOS it is 200x23) don't know why, so the OC is 4599.8 (let me know if you want me to bump the FSB up a bit cause I know....4599.8 is not 4600


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yay im finally gonna get in a club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phenom ii 925, 2.8 GHz stock











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> Here is my submission:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201580
> 
> AMD-FX4100 (3.6ghz) @ 4.6ghz (my 24/7 OC) I'm sure the chip is capable of 5ghz but I don't have the cooling for it right now)
> 
> CPU-z kinda shows the FSB @ 199.99 (in the BIOS it is 200x23) don't know why, so the OC is 4599.8 (let me know if you want me to bump the FSB up a bit cause I know....4599.8 is not 4600












You're right, 4599.8 is NOT 4600 (unfortunately). If you would be so kind as to bump it up, that would be great.


----------



## amd-dude

UPDATED:

amd-dude

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2202275

A little extra...just to make sure


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199099


----------



## Shoplifter216

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2205897


----------



## stalker7d7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1846976

I could get higher if I wanted. I just don't have the money to cover if anything goes terrible wrong...


----------



## rdr09

rdr09

AMD Phenom II X 6 1600T
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200499

Resubmitted

AMD Phenom II X4 960T
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200525

thanks.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd-dude*
> 
> UPDATED:
> amd-dude
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2202275
> A little extra...just to make sure












Nice increase








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199099












You are banned from posting in this thread








How many 775 chips do you have over there man?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoplifter216*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2205897











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stalker7d7*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1846976
> I could get higher if I wanted. I just don't have the money to cover if anything goes terrible wrong...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> rdr09
> AMD Phenom II X 6 1600T
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200499
> Resubmitted
> AMD Phenom II X4 960T
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2200525
> thanks.


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209934


----------



## shirouta183

Just got a new cpu from a friend
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2213178


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Nice increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are banned from posting in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many 775 chips do you have over there man?


lol, I like 775, Funny thing is, is that I have 1155, AM3+ to.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209934











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shirouta183*
> 
> Just got a new cpu from a friend
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2213178












Sorry, but your entry was rejected by CPU-z







Please resubmit. Not entirely sure on what the issue may be though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> lol, I like 775, Funny thing is, is that I have 1155, AM3+ to.


So many chips! Haha. Be sure to give those sockets equal love


----------



## battlecryawesome

Equal love









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214182


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Equal love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214182


Nice, you found a good one at last.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

My 24/7 OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2215697



Still hoping to shoot for a full 2GHz over stock, but I'm happy with this right now.

The air cooling record for a G6950 is 5.2GHz using a Noctua NH-D14. I'm running a H70 with a push-pull setup, so I think (if the chip will cooperate), I can get close.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Ya Greg Ive binned 5 so far.


----------



## vinton13

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2216669


----------



## jakethesnake438

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219164


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219125


----------



## snickers11a

new here, but i figured I'd put my i7 2600k OC in here.









CPU-Z Validation=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222281


----------



## shirouta183

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your entry was rejected by CPU-z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please resubmit. Not entirely sure on what the issue may be though.


hmm odd well ill submit a new one just as soon as i get a new motherboard and can :/


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222220


----------



## micul

here is mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2220356


----------



## eagle982

Just did mine








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2226175

And here is a screenshot also.
http://gyazo.com/fe8e1a082e766e70bf18dd237e9b6408


----------



## Schmuckley

add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2215467


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle982*
> 
> Just did mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2226175
> And here is a screenshot also.
> http://gyazo.com/fe8e1a082e766e70bf18dd237e9b6408


3.3GHz plus 1GHz equals 4.3GHz. - I think you'll have trouble getting past the scrutineer with 4.29GHz...


----------



## eagle982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 3.3GHz plus 1GHz equals 4.3GHz. - I think you'll have trouble getting past the scrutineer with 4.29GHz...


Its automatically 10mhz under, and I see no reason to modify the BCLK. The scrutineer shouldn't really have a problem


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle982*
> 
> Its automatically 10mhz under, and I see no reason to modify the BCLK. The scrutineer shouldn't really have a problem


I'm only 1000mhz under, i don't see why he won't take mine eather.

Grow a pair and overclock that thing


----------



## snickers11a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I'm only 1000mhz under, i don't see why he won't take mine eather.
> Grow a pair and overclock that thing


agreed. this is the 1ghz club, not the "i almost got to 1 ghz but then i decided to lay off and not go the whole way" club


----------



## lone1dog

My best OC yet .











Edited, very sorry for the URL link.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2226324


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lone1dog*
> 
> My best OC yet .


The proof that is required is a CPUZ URL, not an image. An image can be a nice extra, but, as it says on the first page of this thread:
Quote:


> Here you can post your 1Ghz overclock. Simply post a link to your overclock's validation under your forum name to be added to the list!


You should have http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2226324 somewhere in your post to make it easy to enter up for the OP, Dilyn.


----------



## eagle982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I'm only 1000mhz under, i don't see why he won't take mine eather.
> Grow a pair and overclock that thing


How do I push it 10 more mhz without raising the multiplier to 44?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle982*
> 
> How do I push it 10 more mhz without raising the multiplier to 44?


What's wrong with raising it to 44? I got my bosses 2500K up to 5.6GHz with a 56 multi. It doesn't have to be stable and you don't have to be using it 24/7.


----------



## Asustweaker

Here you go, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211897
with a linx 20 pass as well.

4.3ghz , memory: 1865mhz 9-11-9-27.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Equal love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214182












I approve








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> My 24/7 OC.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2215697
> 
> Still hoping to shoot for a full 2GHz over stock, but I'm happy with this right now.
> The air cooling record for a G6950 is 5.2GHz using a Noctua NH-D14. I'm running a H70 with a push-pull setup, so I think (if the chip will cooperate), I can get close.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2216669











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219164











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219125











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snickers11a*
> 
> new here, but i figured I'd put my i7 2600k OC in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Validation=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222281











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222220











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul*
> 
> here is mine
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2220356











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle982*
> 
> Just did mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2226175
> And here is a screenshot also.
> http://gyazo.com/fe8e1a082e766e70bf18dd237e9b6408











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 3.3GHz plus 1GHz equals 4.3GHz. - I think you'll have trouble getting past the scrutineer with 4.29GHz...


This. The scrutineer takes issue.
I have rejected validations that have been .02 MHz away from 1GHz. If it isn't 1GHz, it isn't 1GHz. Simple as that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle982*
> 
> Its automatically 10mhz under, and I see no reason to modify the BCLK. The scrutineer shouldn't really have a problem


Then I see no reason to add you, because you're unwilling to meet the requirements to join.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I'm only 1000mhz under, i don't see why he won't take mine eather.
> Grow a pair and overclock that thing


This. OCN = OVERCLOCK IT NAOW
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snickers11a*
> 
> agreed. this is the 1ghz club, not the "i almost got to 1 ghz but then i decided to lay off and not go the whole way" club


Haha. Yes!

So please, increase your OC so that you meet the minimum requirements to join.
Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> add me
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2215467











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lone1dog*
> 
> My best OC yet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited, very sorry for the URL link.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2226324












Thank you for adding the link








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The proof that is required is a CPUZ URL, not an image. An image can be a nice extra, but, as it says on the first page of this thread:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can post your 1Ghz overclock. Simply post a link to your overclock's validation under your forum name to be added to the list!
> 
> 
> 
> You should have http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2226324 somewhere in your post to make it easy to enter up for the OP, Dilyn.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker*
> 
> Here you go, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211897
> with a linx 20 pass as well.
> 4.3ghz , memory: 1865mhz 9-11-9-27.


----------



## Cee

Finally got hands on unlocked motherboard









From 3.06 to 4.1 on my nippy i3









My entry application for a long wanted ..entry.... to... club ....thing..if that makes sense.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2229199


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923


----------



## eagle982

There lol, 4.4 ghz. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2231281


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What's wrong with raising it to 44? I got my *bosses* 2500K up to 5.6GHz with a 56 multi. It doesn't have to be stable and *you don't have to be using it* 24/7.


:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> :


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle982*
> 
> There lol, 4.4 ghz. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2231281


That's the spirit..


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049


----------



## NoGuru

2.7 is stock http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232696


----------



## appler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232701
(3.1ghz stock)

Can i get updated please.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cee*
> 
> Finally got hands on unlocked motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 3.06 to 4.1 on my nippy i3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entry application for a long wanted ..entry.... to... club ....thing..if that makes sense.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2229199












Welcome to the club mate!
You're the 100th entry to the 1156 socket club. Congratulations








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle982*
> 
> There lol, 4.4 ghz. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2231281












Good man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049












Holy crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> 2.7 is stock http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232696












So. Much. OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appler*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232701
> (3.1ghz stock)
> Can i get updated please.












In


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Saw I was the second-fastest G6950 on the board, decided to up my game.

Don't know how much further the ol' girl will go, but I'm impressed she handled the jump so readily. I could only run at this briefly on air, and the H70 seems to be taking it in stride.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232936


----------



## marbleduck

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232503

Count me in.


----------



## OCScrub

E6400 (2.13 ghz stock) running @ 3.135 ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2236496

Edit: LGA 775


----------



## shirouta183

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your entry was rejected by CPU-z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please resubmit. Not entirely sure on what the issue may be though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shirouta183*
> 
> hmm odd well ill submit a new one just as soon as i get a new motherboard and can :/


finally got my new board and am able to resubmit even managed to get a bit higher this time
may have some more to come also a have a couple p4's 3.0 3.2 and 3.4 520 640 and 630 i think asl well as a e6300 c2d 1.83 and a e2140 pentium dual 1.6

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2239795


----------



## toothman

Username: toothman
CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224466

Exactly +1Ghz


----------



## xzippo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2242878

Exactly +1Ghz


----------



## toothman

Quote:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049


lol wt fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

now i feel like doing more with my 960t


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> lol wt fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> now i feel like doing more with my 960t


That is using extreme cooling, like dice or ln2......


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That is using extreme cooling, like dice or ln2......


It's LN2. Probably idles at -190C


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> It's LN2. Probably idles at -190C


Yep.
Trying to see how is is for 24/7, IDK why, I will never use it for anything other then benching.
So far it's stable at 4.3 1.47v and all 6 cores. Never gets above 53c


----------



## OCScrub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCScrub*
> 
> E6400 (2.13 ghz stock) running @ 3.135 ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2236496
> Edit: LGA 775


^ Been over a week and haven't been added, so repost/bump


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2249010









Has anyone ever submitted an E1400 before?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*
> 
> Saw I was the second-fastest G6950 on the board, decided to up my game.
> 
> Don't know how much further the ol' girl will go, but I'm impressed she handled the jump so readily. I could only run at this briefly on air, and the H70 seems to be taking it in stride.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232936











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232503
> 
> Count me in.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCScrub*
> 
> E6400 (2.13 ghz stock) running @ 3.135 ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2236496
> 
> Edit: LGA 775











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shirouta183*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but your entry was rejected by CPU-z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please resubmit. Not entirely sure on what the issue may be though.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shirouta183*
> 
> hmm odd well ill submit a new one just as soon as i get a new motherboard and can :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> finally got my new board and am able to resubmit even managed to get a bit higher this time
> may have some more to come also a have a couple p4's 3.0 3.2 and 3.4 520 640 and 630 i think asl well as a e6300 c2d 1.83 and a e2140 pentium dual 1.6
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2239795
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toothman*
> 
> Username: toothman
> CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224466
> 
> Exactly +1Ghz











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzippo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2242878
> 
> Exactly +1Ghz











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2249010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever submitted an E1400 before?


I don't believe so. Congratulations!



















Welcome everyone to the club


----------



## eNkrypt

First OC for this chip starting low - 3.3 to 4.5 - Next up is 5.3









Validation Link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2259723

ScreenShot:


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2268382

E4400 (2.00GHz) @ 3579.88 MHz

That'll be best E4400 in the list, out of three, so not one frequently overclocked. It was 124 errors that stopped me. Didn't find a way round it..... that could take awhile...One 2GB stick of GSkill PC2-8800 nowhere near it's limit, but 124 nonetheless.

Hmm, Topdog has a 4110 MHz done with phase up on the Bot. Oh well, mines done on warm air.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Warm Air FTW !!!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Warm Air FTW !!!!


Yar! Still summer on planet bottom...


----------



## TheUbuntuGuy

Built this for a friend. My requirement was to either get it to 5GHz 24/7 or throw it out a window. Gladly I succeeded:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2274441


----------



## dmckoy

my rig
1 ghz stable over stock

link :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278213


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2279113










Just for fun, on a crappy G31/G33 chipset..









On other earlier settings that crappy 800MHz Hyundai ram did 1066MHz...lol (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2279087)


----------



## ollie26

Thought i'd joint the club. Here's my I5 760 @4GHZ

Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2280758

edit: how do i add the 4GHZ signature tags? i added the GTX560TI 448 tags but i can't remember how i did it :/

Thanks


----------



## TrueForm

I want to join! Just Got it stable on 3.8 (stock is 2.8) Cheers!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2285188


----------



## fewtcher

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2288930


----------



## cytoSiN

Link.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ollie26*
> 
> Thought i'd joint the club. Here's my I5 760 @4GHZ
> Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2280758
> edit: how do i add the 4GHZ signature tags? i added the GTX560TI 448 tags but i can't remember how i did it :/
> Thanks


"My Profile" - Top of most pages.
Go down My Profile page to "Your Forum Signature"
"Edit Signature Text"

KO?


----------



## Ishu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2289299


----------



## solheimhltv

Update from solheimhltv

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290580


----------



## xxdmxx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2303182


----------



## Jormapaappa

I want to join: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2310807


----------



## Jimbags

whoa the old e2160 does alright i have one laying here but no mobo







my 2500k clocks nicely tho


----------



## Jimbags

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2310835 in please


----------



## cgull

I'd like to join
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2313224


----------



## phillyd

posting my bd chip here.
so close to 2ghz


----------



## Millz59

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2314674


----------



## dph314

I'd like to join as well









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2318122


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> I quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna take over my clubs for me?


Tell us it aint sooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## CiBi

validation link

I thought i'd finally submit my 1090t here.


----------



## Schmuckley

add meeh..(stock=2.6) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2318271

This one's stock is 3.4 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2295453


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> add meeh..(stock=2.6) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2318271
> This one's stock is 3.4 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2295453


how did you cool those?


----------



## von rottes

AMD Phemon II x4 925 Stock is 2818mhz

(vcore is actually 1.300 set in the bios with a +0.050 over the default 1.250)
Gonna go for 4Ghz soon.


----------



## The Jamm

Can i join please?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320556
stock 2.6ghz


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Jamm*
> 
> Can i join please?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320556
> stock 2.6ghz


that cpu isnt overclocked an entire GHz, only 600MHz


----------



## smex

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130687


----------



## The Jamm

Ok sorry misunderstood the rules.


----------



## AMOCO

You can add me to your if your still updating this thread.
Here is my overclock:
PII x4 960T (Unlocked to x6) @ 4.01



And my CPU-Z:



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2321232


----------



## MiyukiChan

Please do add me. [24/7 OC]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2325150


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> how did you cool those?


click my sig .."bong"


----------



## alancsalt

Hi! This is Dilyn's stunt double helping out....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eNkrypt*
> 
> First OC for this chip starting low - 3.3 to 4.5 - Next up is 5.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation Link:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2259723
> *img snip*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2268382
> E4400 (2.00GHz) @ 3579.88 MHz
> That'll be best E4400 in the list, out of three, so not one frequently overclocked. It was 124 errors that stopped me. Didn't find a way round it..... that could take awhile...One 2GB stick of GSkill PC2-8800 nowhere near it's limit, but 124 nonetheless.
> Hmm, Topdog has a 4110 MHz done with phase up on the Bot. Oh well, mines done on warm air.











Quote:


> TheUbuntuGuy, Core i7-3960X @ 3.30GHz, 51.52% Increase, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2274441










......but Dilyn does not seem to have a Socket 2011 spreadsheet yet. Will attempt to remedy.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmckoy*
> 
> my rig
> 1 ghz stable over stock
> link :http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278213











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2279113
> *img snip* Just for fun, on a crappy G31/G33 chipset..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other earlier settings that crappy 800MHz Hyundai ram did 1066MHz...lol (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2279087)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ollie26*
> 
> Thought i'd joint the club. Here's my I5 760 @4GHZ
> Link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2280758











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> I want to join! Just Got it stable on 3.8 (stock is 2.8) Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2285188











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2288930
> *img snip*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytoSiN*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287857.
> *img snip*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishu*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2289299











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*
> 
> Update from solheimhltv
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2290580











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdmxx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2303182











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2310835 in please











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> I'd like to join
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2313224











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> posting my bd chip here.
> so close to 2ghz











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millz59*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2314674











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'd like to join as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2318122










PC name in validation instead of OCN UserName. See first page of thread for conditions of entry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> *img snip*
> validation link
> I thought i'd finally submit my 1090t here.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> add meeh..(stock=2.6) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2318271
> This one's stock is 3.4 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2295453


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> AMD Phemon II x4 925 Stock is 2818mhz
> 
> (vcore is actually 1.300 set in the bios with a +0.050 over the default 1.250)
> Gonna go for 4Ghz soon.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Jamm*
> 
> Can i join please?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320556
> stock 2.6ghz










Sorry, but 3259.57 MHz is not 1GHz greater than 2600 MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> *img snip*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130687











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> You can add me to your if your still updating this thread.
> Here is my overclock:
> PII x4 960T (Unlocked to x6) @ 4.01
> *img snip*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2321232










It would be very helpful if AMD folks could state stock clocks, considering CPUZ does not, especially for unlocked chips. I assumed 3 GHz....?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Please do add me. [24/7 OC]
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2325150










PC name in validation instead of OCN UserName. See first page of thread for conditions of entry.


----------



## MiyukiChan

Sorry, updated..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2326075


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiyukiChan*
> 
> Sorry, updated..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2326075
> *img snip*


----------



## HobieCat

Huge thanks for maintaining this thread too alancsalt!


----------



## alancsalt

I think Dilyn is a bit over it. If someone else wants to be OP, they should PM Dilyn. I already do five threads with lists, so it's not like I'm actually looking for more....but if someone does take it up, I can cover for them during exams/holidays....


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think Dilyn is a bit over it. If someone else wants to be OP, they should PM Dilyn. I already do five threads with lists, so it's not like I'm actually looking for more....but if someone does take it up, I can cover for them during exams/holidays....


I love you Alan









Yes, if anyone would like to maintain this thread, please feel free to PM me. I have become detached from OCN as of late, unfortunately. But such is the way of things.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheUbuntuGuy*
> 
> Built this for a friend. My requirement was to either get it to 5GHz 24/7 or throw it out a window. Gladly I succeeded:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2274441



















Now with new added 2011 spreadsheet, so come on in all you X79 Overclockers..









Gee Dilyn..


----------



## Schmuckley

Thank You Dilyn!
and Alancsalt,too!
I'd like to help..but my typin's too sloe.


----------



## zoson

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2329925


----------



## The Jamm

Hi all is this a good OC?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330761


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Jamm*
> 
> Hi all is this a good OC?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330761


NO!
Just kidding, yeah looks decent.


----------



## The Jamm

Thanks.


----------



## solheimhltv

Update again

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330986


----------



## fewtcher

I can handle the thread, I wrote Dilyn, but he doesn't answer








Anyway, I notices some mistakes here:
knoxy_14 i5 2500K 3.3GHz 5007.02 MHz 51.72% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2069538

br4dz- i5 2500K 3.3GHz 5000.34 MHz 51.53% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778349

996gt2 i5 2500K 3.3GHz 5014.94 MHz 51.96% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921601

996gt2 must be first, knoxy_14 must be second and br4dz- must be third in here. I found some more mistake, I can rearrange them in a google spread sheet and send them to... To whom should I send it?







Dilyn or alancsalt?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> I can handle the thread, I wrote Dilyn, but he doesn't answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I notices some mistakes here:
> knoxy_14 i5 2500K 3.3GHz 5007.02 MHz 51.72% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2069538
> br4dz- i5 2500K 3.3GHz 5000.34 MHz 51.53% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1778349
> 996gt2 i5 2500K 3.3GHz 5014.94 MHz 51.96% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921601
> 996gt2 must be first, knoxy_14 must be second and br4dz- must be third in here. I found some more mistake, I can rearrange them in a google spread sheet and send them to... To whom should I send it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dilyn or alancsalt?












Next?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*
> 
> Update again
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330986










Guess it's not fair to correct the errors "Future" found without updating yours....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2329925










...and yours....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Jamm*
> 
> Hi all is this a good OC?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330761










...and yours....


----------



## fewtcher

Well I downloaded 775 sheet and updated it here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoR3ZFkWJhG9dFgwbHMtc0VmUmE2cVNENGxoQkZCSEE
I rearranged all the percentages and fixed some of them, as they were miscalculated, there was one that was put on 40%~ and it was actually 50%~








If you don't have time to look at all of it:
Sno.lcn P4 Cedar Mill 631 3GHz 7520.06 MHz 150.66% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=461789 - 150.67%
El Gappo Pentium E2140 1.6GHz 4009.25 MHz 150.57% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1248953 - 150.58%

and

Houseunit Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83 GHz 3825.09 MHz 35.39% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=713995
Lundric Core 2 Duo E6750 2.66 GHz 3600.02 MHz 35.34% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1516532
Freddy b Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66 GHz 3599.87 MHz 35.33% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766291
SubSkip Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83 GHz 3825.31 MHz 35.16% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2069295
fbmowner Core 2 Quad Q9505 2.83 GHz 3824.90 MHz 35.15% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1515162
Coolwaters Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0 GHz 3998.38 MHz 33.28% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=352965

These do not qualify for the club









PS: I must say that I didn't check all of the 775 OCs, I just rearranged all the percentages and checked for miscalculations probably around 30-40% of all the OCs there. They are just too many


----------



## alancsalt

I noticed the .01% variations, but I wasn't going to bother fixing them unless they affected placings. Obviously some past caretakers didn't bother rounding up if the third decimal place was over five.....that would be a mammoth job to check all those. I didn't take it on.

But the ones who did not qualify, they have been summarily executed.

I cant face going through them all. I've got five threads I keep lists in, and I'm only filling in here. Have mercy.

Feel free to list glaring errors. (More than 1%?)

(I take it you have a 775 chip.)

Dilyn will answer eventually.


----------



## fewtcher

Okay then, here are some of the bigger ones:
se7en56 Pentium D 805 2.66GHz 4000.12 MHz 50.00% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=332186
50.38% (20-30 places difference)

Franz Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4GHz 3600.2 MHz 41.67% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=332084
50.01% (120~ places difference)

TheWaxShop Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4GHz 3000.0 MHz 50.00% Increase http://www.overclock.net/1276125-post555.html
It's 3600 MHz, not 3000 (checked the link that is given), the place and percentage is right.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I noticed the .01% variations, but I wasn't going to bother fixing them unless they affected placings. Obviously some past caretakers didn't bother rounding up if the third decimal place was over five.....that would be a mammoth job to check all those. I didn't take it on.
> 
> But the ones who did not qualify, they have been summarily executed.
> 
> I cant face going through them all. I've got five threads I keep lists in, and I'm only filling in here. Have mercy.
> 
> Feel free to list glaring errors. (More than 1%?)
> 
> (I take it you have a 775 chip.)
> 
> Dilyn will answer eventually.


Yeah when I went through and put everything onto a Google Doc spreadsheet, I was more concerned with getting the hundreds of entries over rather than checking everything. I fixed the glaring errors that I discovered, but I didn't search every square inch of the list









Fewtcher, I think you're qualified for the position







I'll PM somebody. Thanks mate, I really appreciate it. Good luck


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Okay then, here are some of the bigger ones:
> se7en56 Pentium D 805 2.66GHz 4000.12 MHz 50.00% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=332186
> 50.38% (20-30 places difference)
> Franz Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4GHz 3600.2 MHz 41.67% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=332084
> 50.01% (120~ places difference)
> TheWaxShop Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4GHz 3000.0 MHz 50.00% Increase http://www.overclock.net/1276125-post555.html
> It's 3600 MHz, not 3000 (checked the link that is given), the place and percentage is right.


Whew! You should have editing rights now - should have gmail telling you that...Also sent a PM to Robilar asking him about transferring OP...so you can edit that if you need to...
In Google, click on Documents - should show everything u have editing rights in?

Thank you Dilyn for your time editing this thread


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Whew! You should have editing rights now - should have gmail telling you that...Also sent a PM to Robilar asking him about transferring OP...so you can edit that if you need to...
> In Google, click on Documents - should show everything u have editing rights in?
> Thank you Dilyn for your time editing this thread


Yep, everything is OK now.








These days the entire list check will be executed















PS: Dilyn, I thank you too. I won't let your trust down


----------



## solheimhltv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's not fair to correct the errors "Future" found without updating yours....


I dont think it was fully stable, and i did not try to run prime. but atleast it didnt bluescreen at superPI. If i had tried prime i think my cpu would have melted, since i use a corsair h70


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solheimhltv*
> 
> I dont think it was fully stable, and i did not try to run prime. but atleast it didnt bluescreen at superPI. If i had tried prime i think my cpu would have melted, since i use a corsair h70


Stability is not a requirement.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Okay then, here are some of the bigger ones:
> se7en56 Pentium D 805 2.66GHz 4000.12 MHz 50.00% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=332186
> 50.38% (20-30 places difference)
> Franz Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4GHz 3600.2 MHz 41.67% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=332084
> 50.01% (120~ places difference)
> TheWaxShop Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4GHz 3000.0 MHz 50.00% Increase http://www.overclock.net/1276125-post555.html
> It's 3600 MHz, not 3000 (checked the link that is given), the place and percentage is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! You should have editing rights now - should have gmail telling you that...Also sent a PM to Robilar asking him about transferring OP...so you can edit that if you need to...
> In Google, click on Documents - should show everything u have editing rights in?
> 
> Thank you Dilyn for your time editing this thread
Click to expand...

And thank you for everything you've done








It was the least I could do for a community that has been so good to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Whew! You should have editing rights now - should have gmail telling you that...Also sent a PM to Robilar asking him about transferring OP...so you can edit that if you need to...
> In Google, click on Documents - should show everything u have editing rights in?
> Thank you Dilyn for your time editing this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, everything is OK now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These days the entire list check will be executed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Dilyn, I thank you too. I won't let your trust down
Click to expand...

I'm sure you'll be great


----------



## fewtcher

*I want to announce that I'll try to check all, and by all I mean ALL entries that are available in the sheets. I've decided to follow Dilyn's descision and leave the entries that are validated by other means than CPU-Z. But I will delete those with inactive/bad sources, like this one:
Madmax22 Core 2 Duo E4300 1.80 GHz 3968.9 MHz 120.49% Increase http://img231.imageshack.us/f/occtrunat3968dh9.jpg/

I will, anyway, write everything that I will take off the list in my posts, so nothing will be forever lost. Also I will collect everything that is taken off and I will put all of it in a single post on page 300, when this thread reaches it, for it is easier to remember









The other thing I have decided was to change Top 10 1GHz overclocks in the first post to Top 1GHz overclocks and put the best overclock achieved in any socket and in AMD there, since all 10 were from LGA 775 and it seemed a bit unfair to me. I hope you like it more that way. I have checked all of them for mistakes, there was mistake only in the top overclock in LGA 775, but I fixed it, so now the top overclocks are calculated right.

Lastly, but not by importance, I want to tell you all, overclockers, that I will try not to mess anything here, like I did a few moments after the thread was assigned to me (I kinda messed the first post, if anyone have seen it - they know what I'm talking about), but I fixed that mess







So I hope that not even one of you will be unhappy with me running the club now.









I wish you all stable and even bigger overclocking in the future








*


----------



## michaelcat41

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2337006 1.1 OC just for this thread


----------



## alancsalt

Sometimes you get a few quiet days.....


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelcat41*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2337006 1.1 OC just for this thread




Congratulations, you are the first with 2700k in the club









@alancsalt, no problems for me, it's only good because I've done most of my preparations


----------



## travesty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> *So I hope that not even one of you will be unhappy with me running the club now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all stable and even bigger overclocking in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


something funny going on here:


just kidding. looks like you're doing a great job maintaining the club. keep up the good work


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travesty*
> 
> something funny going on here:
> 
> just kidding. looks like you're doing a great job maintaining the club. keep up the good work


Thanks














I'll do my best








And it's just that I got the thread assigned to me so I can edit it when I need to, now when I'm managing it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travesty*
> 
> something funny going on here:
> 
> just kidding. looks like you're doing a great job maintaining the club. keep up the good work


That's the date the thread started...a few generations of OPs ago....lol


----------



## travesty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's the date the thread started...a few generations of OPs ago....lol


yeah i realize. i found it funny and thought i'd point it out.


----------



## fewtcher

It's possible that I started the thread, I'm Marty McFly and I was Back from the Future then








I'm going back to checking 1155 sheet now







Good night from me for now


----------



## Schmuckley

add mee









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2334297

Stable?







What's that?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330625 R.I.P.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284794


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> add mee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2334297
> Stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2330625 R.I.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284794




Those are some nice overclocks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?


They keep horses there don't they?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They keep horses there don't they?


Lol







Indeed they do









*Socket 1155 is fully checked and edited now. Fixed 20-25~ miscalculations. Starting work on 1156.*


----------



## jacksonn24

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339199


----------



## michaelcat41

thats a really high voltage what are your temps like?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksonn24*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339199


----------



## AMOCO

Well you can add mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339502


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> Well you can add mine:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339502




You already have a higher achieved overclock in there with this processor:
AMOCO Phenom II X6 1600T 3.0GHz 4015.08 MHz 33.84% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2321232


----------



## mezmenir

Would like to join this one as well, hah









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2321660

1.2Ghz Overclock (4.2GHz Phenom II 1075T- nonsuicide run)


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> You already have a higher achieved overclock in there with this processor:
> AMOCO Phenom II X6 1600T 3.0GHz 4015.08 MHz 33.84% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2321232


Ok,my bad.I didn't remember if I did add one or not,lol


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Would like to join this one as well, hah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2321660
> 1.2Ghz Overclock (4.2GHz Phenom II 1075T- nonsuicide run)













AMOCO: No problem







If you manage to achieve better overclock just post it here and I'll add you


----------



## N4villu5

I'd like to join:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339548


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N4villu5*
> 
> I'd like to join:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339548


----------



## jacksonn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelcat41*
> 
> thats a really high voltage what are your temps like?


that wasnt 24/7 use nor did i run on load...this is 24/7


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343223


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343223



Of course


----------



## alancsalt

E8500 @ 5234.44 MHz (550.99 * 9.5)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344008


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> E8500 @ 5234.44 MHz (550.99 * 9.5)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344008


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344622


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344622













*Deleted entries in Socket 775*
*Updated:*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1506517
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1955947
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1953086
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1952234
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1950841

*Dead validations:*
Xevi Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4 GHz 4013.90 MHz 67.25% Increase http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/1773/405GHz1mdu6.jpg
flowtek Core 2 Duo E2140 1.6 GHz 3401.50 MHz 112.59% Increase http://www.flow-tek.net/E2140%403.4.jpg
Madmax22 Core 2 Duo E4300 1.80 GHz 3968.90 MHz 120.49% Increase http://img231.imageshack.us/f/occtrunat3968dh9.jpg/

*Not validated:*
adam2323 Core 2 Duo E2140 1.60 GHz 2560.00 MHz 60.00% Increase http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh6/adam232389/jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj.jpg


----------



## alancsalt

Sorry, played with it a bit more









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344678


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They keep horses there don't they?


:







:


----------



## AMOCO

I have an update:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344704
(STABLE)


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sorry, played with it a bit more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344678




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> I have an update:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344704
> (STABLE)




AMOCO, sorry, you say updated but I didn't find an entry by you with this processor. Did I missed it or it's your first entry here with this processor in particular?


----------



## colragland

Here's my submission...

CPU-Z link
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2346929


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colragland*
> 
> Here's my submission...
> CPU-Z link
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2346929




Welcome


----------



## Mkilbride

Hmm, don't see alot of AMD's on the list.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> Hmm, don't see alot of AMD's on the list.


Well maybe there aren't as much AMD overclockers out there


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2347366 *5071.56 MHz* (563.51 * 9)



Bit more bracket creep..... I'm trying to squeeze it dry.....


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2347366 *5071.56 MHz* (563.51 * 9)
> 
> Bit more bracket creep..... I'm trying to squeeze it dry.....













I hope you can reach 5100


----------



## alancsalt

squeeeeeeeze... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348552



Finally borked the OS. Unstable at any speed. Need a reinstall......


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> squeeeeeeeze... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348552
> 
> Finally borked the OS. Unstable at any speed. Need a reinstall......




I hoped that you will reach 5100


----------



## esCob4r

i5-2550K Stock - 3.40Ghz

Overclocked - 4.50Ghz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esCob4r*
> 
> i5-2550K Stock - 3.40Ghz
> Overclocked - 4.50Ghz












*Deleted entries in 1155 because higher overclocks by the same person with the same processor are available:*
munaim1 i5 2500K 3.3 GHz 5588.16 MHz 69.34% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921027
munaim1 i5 2500K 3.3 GHz 5550.39 MHz 68.19% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1786355
Khalam i7 2600K 3.4 GHz 5751.80 MHz 69.17% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2010594
battlecryawesome i7 2600K 3.4 GHz 5530.40 MHz 62.66% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214182
alancsalt i5 2500K 3.3 GHz 5150.78 MHz 56.08% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1939030
OCeaN i5 2500K 3.3 GHz 4900.01 MHz 48.49% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1925721
OCeaN i5 2500K 3.3 GHz 4800.01 MHz 45.45% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1906910
OCeaN i5 2500K 3.3 GHz 4500.09 MHz 36.37% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1765235
XtremeCuztoms i7 2600K 3.4 GHz 5482.97 MHz 61.26% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1843072
ckybam3 i5 2500K 3.3 GHz 4500.18 MHz 36.37% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1605551
mikeseth i7 2600K 3.4 GHz 4400.30 MHz 29.42% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1753663
PROBN4LYFE i5 2500K 3.3 GHz 4489.74 MHz 36.05% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1767369
sockpirate i7 2600K 3.4 GHz 4613.48 MHz 35.69% Increase http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1659469

With this sheet 1155 is officialy cleaned.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Mine was Not the same cpu at all, both 2600k . I had 5 of them.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Mine was Not the same cpu at all, both 2600k . I had 5 of them.


I meant that it's the same model








Do you want me to return it?








I'm just trying to keep every entry updated instead of duplicated


----------



## Dilyn

They aren't duplicate entries, they're different ones on a similar model chip.
You've got to keep in mind that each chip has a different stepping, so not every chip will overclock the same. It's a good way of seeing which steppings overclock best, as well as having a fast reference to all of the different chips you've done that have a similar model. A comparison of sorts, if you will.


----------



## colragland

Thanks...


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> They aren't duplicate entries, they're different ones on a similar model chip.
> You've got to keep in mind that each chip has a different stepping, so not every chip will overclock the same. It's a good way of seeing which steppings overclock best, as well as having a fast reference to all of the different chips you've done that have a similar model. A comparison of sorts, if you will.


Well then, I will return them in the sheet, but I'm sure part of them are just duplicates








It was on my mind to clear the duplicates so if someone searches for his entry he will find his best overclock with a given processor, not get confused and find a lower one








Anyway, I keep record of everything I change, so I can return it as it was before








Don't get mad at me please








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colragland*
> 
> Thanks...


You already submitted that one, I added it the previous time, check in the AMD sheet









PS: Returned everything


----------



## Dilyn

I ain't even mad


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> I meant that it's the same model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want me to return it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to keep every entry updated instead of duplicated


It does not matter to me, keep up the good work:thumb:
. I probably should nt of said anything.


----------



## alancsalt

My two 2500K were the same chip, but some will have benched multiple chipz...


----------



## fewtcher

Well I do it for you, so I'll make it however you want








Sorry that I haven't got time to check all the tables and correct the mistakes yet








But little by little I'll finish all the work I have in mind!


----------



## animal0307

Ok so I got bored... Figured I'd try to kill something. P4 640 @ 4.65ghz.

This done on air with a MSI P35 Neo2-FR, Noctua C14, and some budget Crusial 2x1gb stick or 800 mhz ddr2. I was trying to get to 300fsb (4.8) but I had the voltage in the bios pushed to 2.1 and I could barely get it to boot 290 fsb.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Ok so I got bored... Figured I'd try to kill something. P4 640 @ 4.65ghz.
> 
> This done on air with a MSI P35 Neo2-FR, Noctua C14, and some budget Crusial 2x1gb stick or 800 mhz ddr2. I was trying to get to 300fsb (4.8) but I had the voltage in the bios pushed to 2.1 and I could barely get it to boot 290 fsb.


----------



## battlecryawesome

nice oc..


----------



## NinjaToast

WHEW!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351523


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaToast*
> 
> WHEW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351523


----------



## BearKSB

New to the scene









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354551


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearKSB*
> 
> New to the scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354551


----------



## passey

1 GHZ OC


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey*
> 
> 
> 1 GHZ OC


Meant to be a validcanard URL, not a pic. Like this: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355439
But then that is in your pc name, and not your OCN user name.......

See the first page of this thread for entry requirements....


----------



## fewtcher

alancsalt did my job








Yup, you have to put in your name in the validation, not leave it with your computer's name. So if you can just spend another minute to redo this and write your name in the next validation, I'll be glad to add your overclock


----------



## passey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> alancsalt did my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you have to put in your name in the validation, not leave it with your computer's name. So if you can just spend another minute to redo this and write your name in the next validation, I'll be glad to add your overclock


Ok will do when i get home later.


----------



## Darth Oscar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355898


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355898



Nice overclock, is this new processor creating a lot of heat when overclocked?


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Nice overclock, is this new processor creating a lot of heat when overclocked?


On a H100 with just the stock fans I was hitting around 90c at 5 GHz 1.395 volts


----------



## crankdatstereo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359023 i finalliy did it but i swapped my g31 for a p45 mobo and its never been this speedy b4. wooo!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crankdatstereo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359023 i finalliy did it but i swapped my g31 for a p45 mobo and its never been this speedy b4. wooo!



Nice overclock


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359559


----------



## Prpntblr95

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359564


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359559


----------



## crankdatstereo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Nice overclock


thanks mate its only my second build too


----------



## el gappo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160003


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160003












http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2305117/width/213/height/72/flags/








Why don't you give me that processor?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crankdatstereo*
> 
> thanks mate its only my second build too


Every build is important


----------



## Prpntblr95

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359564


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160003


That should be good for 12th place in the WR list on HWbot, but not there....well, not yet anyway...

http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/ (see RH column)

Hmmmmm. 22nd in CPU frequency list but not in WR list....what am I missing?

http://hwbot.org/submission/2233304_el_gappo_cpu_frequency_fx_8150_8060.8_mhz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359564











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That should be good for 12th place in the WR list on HWbot, but not there....well, not yet anyway...
> http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/ (see RH column)
> Hmmmmm. 22nd in CPU frequency list but not in WR list....what am I missing?
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2233304_el_gappo_cpu_frequency_fx_8150_8060.8_mhz


They added him, I checked just now


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They added him, I checked just now


Thank you!

Workin on 5ghz now


----------



## Schmuckley

Did I post this one yet?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351821








Argh..I'm not getting rid of that one







:








Ah yes..I killed an i5 560..that's why my PP is hurtin'


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They added him, I checked just now


Where?



World Record list: http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/ (see RH column)


----------



## NoGuru

For WR you have to choose not to submit as team points.


----------



## alancsalt

Ahhhhhhh! Thank you.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ahhhhhhh! Thank you.


No thank you for all you do!


----------



## tictoc

el gappo is currently #22 on the World Record List

CPU Frequency overclocking records


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Did I post this one yet?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh..I'm not getting rid of that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes..I killed an i5 560..that's why my PP is hurtin'




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Where?
> World Record list: http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/ (see RH column)




Beats me how the rankings there are sorted, neither by percentage nor by FREQ as I calculated :/
PS: I mean how the rankings in the right column are sorted. #2 should be #1 if by FREQ, #3 should be #1 if by %. Dunno


----------



## alancsalt

NoGuru explained above....to get in the WR list you have to give up team points. CPU Frequency list is not World Records, but in that one u get team points.


----------



## andrews2547

Can I join?










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363351


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363351


You just did


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363723 E8500 @ 5282.8 MHz (556.08 * 9.5)


----------



## michaelcat41

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363804 update got 4.7 out of it its blue screening at 4.8 gonna see where the line is when i have freetime in a day or too


----------



## UNOE

I would love to be in this club

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363822


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363723 E8500 @ 5282.8 MHz (556.08 * 9.5)



I didn't delete your previous one since this is made with different mobo, ok?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelcat41*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363804 update got 4.7 out of it its blue screening at 4.8 gonna see where the line is when i have freetime in a day or too



Sorry, can you please reupload it with your nickname, it's uploaded with the computer name








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I would love to be in this club
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363822



Sorry, but your overclock is under 1 GHz, which is the requirement for joining the club. For this processor you must have it overclocked at 4.5 GHz at least for this club. If you can squeeze some more MHz out of it I will be glad to add you


----------



## michaelcat41

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363916


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelcat41*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363916


----------



## WebsterXC

I'd love to join =)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364729

AMD Phenom II x6 @4.3---Stable


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebsterXC*
> 
> I'd love to join =)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364729
> AMD Phenom II x6 @4.3---Stable


----------



## Kvjavs

You have me listed in the 775 category, the CPU used was a 1156


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> You have me listed in the 775 category, the CPU used was a 1156



Sorry about that, I still haven't checked 775 sheet so the mistakes there are not fixed yet








Thank you, if you find more mistakes feel free to let me know


----------



## Kvjavs

No problem







If I find any I'll let you know.


----------



## kzone75

Forgot to update here.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2352317


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Forgot to update here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2352317


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359651


----------



## TrueForm

Update please. I'm now at 4Ghz. (see sig)


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359651



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Update please. I'm now at 4Ghz. (see sig)


----------



## un-nefer

I'd like to join this club too









have an Intel Core i7-2600K CPU overclocked to 5.1Ghz from 3.40GHz stock. That's a 1.7Ghz overclock, or a 50.206% increase so far









Validation link 5107Mhz, submitted with my OCN username.

Screenshot for extra evidence:


Edit: You might have to start a 2Ghz overclock club soon, there are plent of ppl in this club who would make it in - and it'd be more prestigious then 1Ghz overclock club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> You might have to start a 2Ghz overclock club soon, there are plent of ppl in this club who would make it in - and it'd be more prestigious then 1Ghz overclock club


The 2GHz Overclock Club


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The 2GHz Overclock Club


hahaha nice









Before I spend more time trying to reach 5.4Ghz and join the 2Ghz overclock club - was I accepted into this club


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> I'd like to join this club too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have an Intel Core i7-2600K CPU overclocked to 5.1Ghz from 3.40GHz stock. That's a 1.7Ghz overclock, or a 50.206% increase so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation link 5107Mhz, submitted with my OCN username.
> Screenshot for extra evidence:
> 
> Edit: You might have to start a 2Ghz overclock club soon, there are plent of ppl in this club who would make it in - and it'd be more prestigious then 1Ghz overclock club



Yes, of course you were accepted, I just had work in the yard until now and saw your post just now


----------



## Doozy420

Just picked up a i5-3570k 100% OC
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2371792


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> Just picked up a i5-3570k 100% OC
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2371792


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> Just picked up a i5-3570k 100% OC
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2371792


100% OC would be 6.8GHz for that CPU


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doozy420*
> 
> Just picked up a i5-3570k 100% OC
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2371792


31.92% Overclock to be exact


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> 31.92% Overclock to be exact


31.93


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 31.93


31.9288235294118 if you wanna be real fussy...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 31.9288235294118 if you wanna be real fussy...


i knew you'd do that


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 31.9288235294118 if you wanna be real fussy...


----------



## Doozy420

lol thanks for the correction...was a half awake morning that day lmao


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 100% OC would be 6.8GHz for that CPU


gotta love half awake mornings.....also, I am pleased to see lots of activity here...I have lots to learn yet and this is the perfect place


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Yes, of course you were accepted, I just had work in the yard until now and saw your post just now


Awesome man, much appreciated









Edit: Also noticed that the sig code doesn't work - I had to change it to the following for it to work - might make it easier for new members








Code:



Code:


:clock: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club]1GHz [B]Overclock[/B] Club[/URL] :clock:


----------



## abysal

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2373335


----------



## andrews2547

Better OC except it's unstable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2372878

I need better cooling to get any higher


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abysal*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2373335



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Better OC except it's unstable.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2372878
> I need better cooling to get any higher




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Awesome man, much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also noticed that the sig code doesn't work - I had to change it to the following for it to work - might make it easier for new members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :clock: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club]1GHz [B]Overclock[/B] Club[/URL] :clock:


It was like this when they assigned me to the club, I will look at that later today, because I have to go now








Thank you for correcting it anyway!


----------



## Dilyn

Maybe you turned BBcode off.
The way I had it setup, it would work just fine on this site. As far as I'm aware, bracketed items still act as modifiers on this site.


----------



## fewtcher

That I didn't touch, I edited only the first post, haven't touch the thread options. Anyway when I tried to edit the post it became a mess and I was fixing it for like an hour


----------



## alancsalt

Did Huddler, our "content management front end", change it from "plain text" to "rich text"? That screwed up my 5GHz Club first post the first time I edited it after Huddler was implemented. It took me awhile to get to work properly again.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Did Huddler, our "content management front end", change it from "plain text" to "rich text"? That screwed up my 5GHz Club first post the first time I edited it after Huddler was implemented. It took me awhile to get to work properly again.


Yeah, it is rich text now. Should I change it to plain text?


----------



## CoolingFreak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2374962
Under load it is on V1.272.
Stock cooler, I'm going to give it to my bro for his CS:S and CS1.6 gaming, he has a Katana 3 so I'll try getting it to 4.2Ghz stable/suicde.


----------



## dh2311

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2374989

2550k upped from 3.4Ghz to 5Ghz running stable with prime 95 for 12 hours


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolingFreak*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2374962
> Under load it is on V1.272.
> Stock cooler, I'm going to give it to my bro for his CS:S and CS1.6 gaming, he has a Katana 3 so I'll try getting it to 4.2Ghz stable/suicde.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dh2311*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2374989
> 2550k upped from 3.4Ghz to 5Ghz running stable with prime 95 for 12 hours



Your submission is rejected by cpu-z, if you can please try and resubmit it


----------



## dh2311

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375079

Re-done, accpeted now


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Yeah, it is rich text now. Should I change it to plain text?


Once it's changed, it won't change back. You can get at the code by clicking "source" top left of edit box.

In source, your spreadsheet will look like this:

Code:



Code:


[URL=https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHo0OXgzcUVXcXRYMWd4M3gxRHhab1E&output=html&widget=true]https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHo0OXgzcUVXcXRYMWd4M3gxRHhab1E&output=html&widget=true[/URL]

Your "key" will be different of course... this bit: 0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHo0OXgzcUVXcXRYMWd4M3gxRHhab1E

looks OK, tho maybe width a bit much....probably not worth changing...

Anything you can't work out I can try to help. Just ask.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dh2311*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375079
> Re-done, accpeted now



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Once it's changed, it won't change back. You can get at the code by clicking "source" top left of edit box.
> In source, your spreadsheet will look like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL=https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHo0OXgzcUVXcXRYMWd4M3gxRHhab1E&output=html&widget=true]https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_GB&hl=en_GB&key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHo0OXgzcUVXcXRYMWd4M3gxRHhab1E&output=html&widget=true[/URL]
> 
> Your "key" will be different of course... this bit: 0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdHo0OXgzcUVXcXRYMWd4M3gxRHhab1E
> looks OK, tho maybe width a bit much....probably not worth changing...
> Anything you can't work out I can try to help. Just ask.


I will look at it, maybe later tonight, if I can manage to fix it it will be super, if not - maybe I will ask you for your help after all







But I want to try to fix it myself


----------



## RJT

Here's mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375783

-- Doesn't crack 68C on intelburn, max stress level


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Here's mine:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375783
> -- Doesn't crack 68C on intelburn, max stress level


who cares about stability, temps and stress level.... overclock that chip... all you need is stable enough to hit F7 and that's it...


----------



## alancsalt

Places to celebrate stability:
The Core i7 100% Stability Club
Intel CPU Stable Overclock for Overclock.Net

They need you!


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> who cares about stability, temps and stress level.... overclock that chip... all you need is stable enough to hit F7 and that's it...


This is the 1GHz+ overclocking club, not the _"look how fast I can fry my cpu for some massive e-peen!"_ club. 4.7GHz is 1.2GHz above its base clock. I could clock it higher, and have. This is what I run 24/7 and its as fast or faster than a 2600k/2700k @ 5.0GHz on most benchmark tests. End of story.


----------



## alancsalt

E-peen can come from high stable clocks too. It was in no way meant to antagonise. Just saying stability is not a requirement, with irreverent enthusiasm...


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Here's mine:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2375783
> -- Doesn't crack 68C on intelburn, max stress level




No fighting here, unless it's two women. Then I won't interfere


----------



## Dilyn

Only if they're hot


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Only if they're hot


You feel me


----------



## cgull

not sure if you'll accept this old s478 but here goes:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377466


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> E-peen can come from high stable clocks too. It was in no way meant to antagonise. Just saying stability is not a requirement, with irreverent enthusiasm...


It's all good. I actually want to try pushing this chip and see what it can do. I think I lucked out on the binning for this 3770k. With my cooling loop I could probably hit 5.2 GHz at <90C, just to run some benchies, that is...









Cheers


----------



## sumonpathak

will this do?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201313


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> not sure if you'll accept this old s478 but here goes:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377466


I c what you did there..


----------



## The Pro

Here is mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2358512


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> not sure if you'll accept this old s478 but here goes:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2377466



Sorry, but this socket is not allowed in the club








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*
> 
> will this do?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201313



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pro*
> 
> Here is mine
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2358512


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this socket is not allowed in the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats ok, not the first time the bouncer has knocked me back for wearing the wrong shoes


----------



## Fridge09

I'd like to join







I just bought a i7 3770k and overclocked it to 4.6Ghz voltage at 1.288
I used Aida64 to stress as you can see in my picture








username is Fridge09
Here's a link to cpu-z in case,
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2378400


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fridge09*
> 
> I'd like to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a i7 3770k and overclocked it to 4.6Ghz voltage at 1.288
> I used Aida64 to stress as you can see in my picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> username is Fridge09
> Here's a link to cpu-z in case,
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2378400




Stress test is not a requirement for this club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fridge09*
> 
> I'd like to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a i7 3770k and overclocked it to 4.6Ghz voltage at 1.288
> I used Aida64 to stress as you can see in my picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> username is Fridge09
> Here's a link to cpu-z in case,
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2378400
> *img snip*


Honestly, if you want to show your stability, Malcolm would welcome you into the Intel Stable Overclock Club!









The Core i7 100% Stability Club
Intel CPU Stable Overclock for Overclock.Net

He's another quick updater too!


----------



## Fridge09

sweet will do


----------



## Wihglah

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2379981










Can I join?


----------



## Wihglah

double post - d'oh!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2379981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join?


----------



## mrinnocent

i see my old entry was from my old chip...here's my current one








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2193803


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> i see my old entry was from my old chip...here's my current one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2193803




BTW I got myself one of the 212 Evos, but it didn't fit the case, couldn't close the side panel, so yesterday at the garage I was buzzing and working and made two holes for the pipes' ends and now everything fits perfectly







Success yet again


----------



## D3xt3r

This is my Athlon II x4 630
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147700


----------



## felladium

4.5GHz: Steady all day, every day.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2383698


----------



## iPDrop

i5-2500k @ 4.6 -- could probably push it farther, haven't tried


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3xt3r*
> 
> This is my Athlon II x4 630
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2147700



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> 4.5GHz: Steady all day, every day.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2383698



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop ascend*
> 
> i5-2500k @ 4.6 -- could probably push it farther, haven't tried




Please validate your overclock trough CPU-Z validation, as is described in the first post in the thread and submit it again


----------



## Bal3Wolf

[email protected] 24/7 stable
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2383894


----------



## The Pro

Can you change my validation here is my new one:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2384030


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> [email protected] 24/7 stable
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2383894



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pro*
> 
> Can you change my validation here is my new one:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2384030


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Update for my OC
5GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2385118


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Update for my OC
> 5GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2385118


----------



## iPDrop

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2387497 =))


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop ascend*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2387497 =))




If you can please revalidate the clock with your username, not with your computer's name. Thank you








Guide is on the first post in the thread.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> If you can please revalidate the clock with your username, not with your computer's name. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guide is on the first post in the thread.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2387510

Done


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop ascend*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2387510
> Done




Thank you


----------



## iPDrop

Could you update mine please i pushed another 100 mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2390983


----------



## gymtansmush

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2390990


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop ascend*
> 
> Could you update mine please i pushed another 100 mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2390983


----------



## gymtansmush

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2393170

Another overclock validation image. This time with a higher overclock.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2393170
> Another overclock validation image. This time with a higher overclock.


----------



## gymtansmush

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395733

Finally a stable validation of 4.8 for an update.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395733
> Finally a stable validation of 4.8 for an update.





BTW stability is not a requirement for the club


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2395733
> Finally a stable validation of 4.8 for an update.


Honestly, if you want to showcase your stability, Malcolm would welcome you into the Intel Stable Overclock Club!









The Core i7 100% Stability Club
Intel CPU Stable Overclock for Overclock.Net

He's another quick updater too!


----------



## gymtansmush

well it was more...stable to get a picture hahaha. I hit 5.1 today but my validation showed 4.1 while everything else showed 5.1...I'm not sure why though.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> well it was more...*stable* to get a picture hahaha. I hit 5.1 today but my validation showed 4.1 while everything else showed 5.1...I'm not sure why though.


?







Wass iz stable?
Disable cool n quiet and set power options in Windows to High Performance
PS..pics+validation @ 5.1 or it didn't happen








Really for here..validation is good enough







:







:


----------



## gymtansmush

thats what i have..not sure why lol


----------



## Schmuckley

Onnnnnnnnk! It should look like this (pls ignore this validation Mr. Alan)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063267
:







: I had an engineering sample!


----------



## gymtansmush

Yeah I know how to do the validation. I was just showing the CPUID is showing me at 4.1ghz and not 5.1ghz, even when I try and validate it still says 4.1ghz


----------



## alancsalt

I don't think there's a problem with ES chips....but this is fewtcher's thread anyway..


----------



## gymtansmush

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2396049

must be magic!!


----------



## cgull

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2396063


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymtansmush*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2396049
> must be magic!!




Good job








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2396063




Schmuckley, ESs are allowed here, so if you want me to accept your validation anyway, just say it


----------



## grubby99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2402940

AMD PII x4 960T (3.0GHz stock)
24 hour P95 stable (did not run any longer)
Can get it to 4.7GHz, but is not P95 stable and I am only using Hyper 212+


----------



## alancsalt

Then give a 4.7GHz validation, because it does not have to be stable for this thread..


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grubby99*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2402940
> AMD PII x4 960T (3.0GHz stock)
> 24 hour P95 stable (did not run any longer)
> Can get it to 4.7GHz, but is not P95 stable and I am only using Hyper 212+


----------



## grubby99

eh keep getting BSOD. already almost 2am. Just use the 4.32GHz one.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grubby99*
> 
> eh keep getting BSOD. already almost 2am. Just use the 4.32GHz one.


Whenever you get lucky just post it


----------



## sena

Here is the one.
Intel i5 3570K @ 4.7 GHz, 38% OC.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2389720


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Here is the one.
> Intel i5 3570K @ 4.7 GHz, 38% OC.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2389720


----------



## funxion

Intel i5 750 @ 3.8GHz - 42.32% Overclock
CPU-Z Validation

I had it up to 4.2GHz when I first got it, but brought it back down to avoid "overdoing" it


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funxion*
> 
> Intel i5 750 @ 3.8GHz - 42.32% Overclock
> CPU-Z Validation
> I had it up to 4.2GHz when I first got it, but brought it back down to avoid "overdoing" it




To be accepted in the club neither it's required the clock to be stable, neither it's required to be your final clock, so if you have made validation of the 4.2 one - feel free to put it here


----------



## funxion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> To be accepted in the club neither it's required the clock to be stable, neither it's required to be your final clock, so if you have made validation of the 4.2 one - feel free to put it here


Alrighty, thanks bud! I actually am trying to get it back up to 4.0GHz, but I haven't done an CPU OCing for a while (almost 3 years now) and posted in the Intel sub-forum for some help.

Anyhow, it's completely stable at 3.8GHz with no issues:


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Mine!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_Try_Pregame*
> 
> Mine!


----------



## CoolingFreak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2406252
For now


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolingFreak*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2406252
> For now


----------



## CoolingFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


I hope It's not a problem to edit my I5 2500K OC result on the sheet?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2406799


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolingFreak*
> 
> I hope It's not a problem to edit my I5 2500K OC result on the sheet?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2406799





No problems, that's my job


----------



## Prpntblr95

May I get a update please?








i7-2700k [email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415464


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> May I get a update please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7-2700k [email protected]
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2415464




If you can please submit the validation again, but put you nickname instead of your PC name


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> If you can please submit the validation again, but put you nickname instead of your PC name


Yes Sir


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> Yes Sir


"I am no Sir" - The Hound


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> "I am no Sir" - The Hound


I'll redo it as soon as I put in my newest toy








Putting her in now


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> I'll redo it as soon as I put in my newest toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting her in now








































Share with fewtcher








I buy only fans for my old computer, as soon as I put all 5 of them I'll post a picture here so you all can laugh at my modding work


----------



## lordj

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416479

Here.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Here you go...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416239
And it folded for 6 hours at those clocks...


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Share with fewtcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy only fans for my old computer, as soon as I put all 5 of them I'll post a picture here so you all can laugh at my modding work


I'd share but your too far :/

My old gym coach was Bulgarian


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416479
> Here.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71*
> 
> Here you go...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416239
> And it folded for 6 hours at those clocks...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> I'd share but your too far :/
> My old gym coach was Bulgarian


What was his name?








I will pay you the delivery tax


----------



## Prpntblr95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> What was his name?
> I will pay you the delivery tax


Dimitri Aleksandrov

Working on that 5ghz again


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411349


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prpntblr95*
> 
> Dimitri Aleksandrov
> Working on that 5ghz again


Sorry, haven't heard of him -.-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411349




Niiice


----------



## Schmuckley

it made me happy
Dead mobo makes me sad..but..still happy!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Gonna freeze this next week, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2417234


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Gonna freeze this next week, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2417234




Sorry, but can you please submit it again, because it is rejected by CPU-Z?


----------



## MVProgrammer

CPU: AMD FX-8120
Stock: 3.1Ghz
Overclocked: 4.2Ghz
Validation URL


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MVProgrammer*
> 
> CPU: AMD FX-8120
> Stock: 3.1Ghz
> Overclocked: 4.2Ghz
> Validation URL


----------



## iPDrop

Just bumped up another 100 mhz.... can you update mine please?

BTW My name used to be iPDrop_ascend but it was changed to iPDrop, can you update it in the post please, thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2419757


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Just bumped up another 100 mhz.... can you update mine please?
> BTW My name used to be iPDrop_ascend but it was changed to iPDrop, can you update it in the post please, thanks!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2419757





done


----------



## CoolingFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Just bumped up another 100 mhz.... can you update mine please?
> BTW My name used to be iPDrop_ascend but it was changed to iPDrop, can you update it in the post please, thanks!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2419757


That's one hell of a golden chip!
Could you try 5Ghz and tell me VCore please?


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolingFreak*
> 
> That's one hell of a golden chip!
> Could you try 5Ghz and tell me VCore please?


i have been trying for stable 5ghz, the minimum vcore i can do is ~1.416v (1.45vcore on level 2 llc) but atm my cpu will get too hot so i've invested in a corsair h100. I'ma get it tomorrow and go for 5ghz!


----------



## iPDrop

5GHz!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2420636


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> 5GHz!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2420636





Gratz!


----------



## CoolingFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> 5GHz!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2420636


Mind to show me BIOS settings?
+Rep =]


----------



## iPDrop

I can't have it 24/7 yet ima get that h100 installed with p/p setup then hopefully ill be able to keep it at 5ghz. as it is now the only thing holding me back are my temps

yeah im about to go to work but i can take pictures of it tonight and post them


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I can't have it 24/7 yet ima get that h100 installed with p/p setup then hopefully ill be able to keep it at 5ghz. as it is now the only thing holding me back are my temps
> yeah im about to go to work but i can take pictures of it tonight and post them


That would be nice


----------



## iPDrop

Alright after modding my case I have been able to get the h100 installed in my system, with great results!! I think i may have a 24/7 stable 5ghz clock. check out my thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1276116/operation-5ghz-24-7-stable-part-1


----------



## willf92

3570k @ 4.6

Plan to go to 5 eventually

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2422964


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willf92*
> 
> 3570k @ 4.6
> Plan to go to 5 eventually
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2422964


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423575


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423575


is that it?

moar vcore


----------



## battlecryawesome

Here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423590 now get back to work Daver..


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423590 now get back to work Daver..


----------



## Schmuckley

I may as well post this here..not worth a submission for .8 boints








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2420764


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I may as well post this here..not worth a submission for .8 boints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2420764


----------



## Anthony20022

My 1GHz OC: unlocked Phenom II X4 960T (X6 1600T) @ 4GHz (stock is 3GHz).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424016


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> My 1GHz OC: unlocked Phenom II X4 960T (X6 1600T) @ 4GHz (stock is 3GHz).
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424016


----------



## saint19

Here is another one for me











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424138


----------



## HobieCat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424719


----------



## iPDrop

^ haha nice


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Here is another one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424138



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424719


----------



## gsmith2885

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426523

Every time I try to go anymore I freeze up. Its time for a MoBo/CPU/Ram upgrade soon anyway.

EDIT: Of course as soon as I decide to post it I get some success going a bit further.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426593


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsmith2885*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426523
> Every time I try to go anymore I freeze up. Its time for a MoBo/CPU/Ram upgrade soon anyway.
> EDIT: Of course as soon as I decide to post it I get some success going a bit further.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426593


----------



## jsc1973

Finally got there...3601 MHz stable on a locked 1035T Thuban (stock 2600).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427009


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Finally got there...3601 MHz stable on a locked 1035T Thuban (stock 2600).
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427009


----------



## Xoriam

Please add me

I7 950
4.2GHZ rock solid
batchnumber 3021b361
cpuz id

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427308

voltage reads incorrectly I have it set to 1.45


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Please add me
> I7 950
> 4.2GHZ rock solid
> batchnumber 3021b361
> cpuz id
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427308
> voltage reads incorrectly I have it set to 1.45




BTW no need to send me a PM, I check regulary the thread


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> BTW no need to send me a PM, I check regulary the thread


Thanks m8!


----------



## flash2021

excited to join the club!
i5-3570 @ 4.8 GHz for now (1.32 vcore)
using corsair H80 at max

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2431235

thanks guys!


----------



## iPDrop

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2431243










(its gonna read 5.0 soon hopefully







)


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> excited to join the club!
> i5-3570 @ 4.8 GHz for now (1.32 vcore)
> using corsair H80 at max
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2431235
> thanks guys!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2431243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (its gonna read 5.0 soon hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )




Hoping for the best


----------



## iPDrop

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2431379

4.9..... so close...


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2431379
> 4.9..... so close...





Sorry that it didn't go higher


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Please add me
> I7 950
> 4.2GHZ rock solid
> batchnumber 3021b361
> cpuz id
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427308
> voltage reads incorrectly I have it set to 1.45


It turns out sapphire had the LLC setting backwards. I'm now stable 4.2ghz at 1.2875vcore


----------



## 3930K

My 3930K:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434549

Not 100% stable


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> My 3930K:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434549
> Not 100% stable


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> My 3930K:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434549
> Not 100% stable
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## fewtcher

No problem


----------



## fewtcher

*Thank you Dilyn for keeping your work in this thread and helping me







*


----------



## Dilyn

It's the least I could do mate. You're doing a great job


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> It's the least I could do mate. You're doing a great job


I'm pretty lazy actually, but soon I must continue my work on the tables and finish editing and checking the submissions


----------



## m0jj0

Awesome I got my 2600k to 5ghz so happy











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2443816


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0jj0*
> 
> Awesome I got my 2600k to 5ghz so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2443816


----------



## bburrill2012

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2444500


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2444500


----------



## kmac20

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2446611

doh it says 394 instead of 395 i hate that









I also want to point out that i have my oc UNDER VOLTED with that 1GHZ overclock, and stable! stock is 1.31 and I have it at like 1.2875


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2446611
> doh it says 394 instead of 395 i hate that


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2448813


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2448813


----------



## Brandon Alvaro

mine...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432402


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brandon Alvaro*
> 
> mine...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432402


----------



## T-bone Steak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2449820


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T-bone Steak*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2449820


----------



## givmedew

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453392

This is my 960T which runs 4GHz as my daily and the Turbo is stable at 4.3GHz for months


----------



## Fallout323f

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453497


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453497


UH oh...validation needs to be in your OCN username. Change it between validate and submit.....

Hiya Fewtcher, great job you're doing here


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453392
> This is my 960T which runs 4GHz as my daily and the Turbo is stable at 4.3GHz for months



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453497



it's what alancsalt said, please resubmit with your nickname instead of you pc name. In the first page there is a video tutorial :]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> UH oh...validation needs to be in your OCN username. Change it between validate and submit.....
> Hiya Fewtcher, great job you're doing here


Hi, thank you, but I'm just accepting and updating current validations, my other work is still unfinished







You are doing great job in the forum too, as I see


----------



## Schmuckley

MMmm..960T








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> MMmm..960T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441


----------



## Fallout323f

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2454561


----------



## taotree

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2454576
I hope to get it up to 5.0 GHz later when I get my WC kit installed. But 4.8 is well over 1.0 GHz. I have been running at this speed for about a week.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2454561



Sorry for the trouble, I didn't see it last time - you do not meet the requirements for this club, which is your overclock to be at least 1GHz over your processor's stock speed, and your overclock is under 1 GHz. Sorry for the inconvinience








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2454576
> I hope to get it up to 5.0 GHz later when I get my WC kit installed. But 4.8 is well over 1.0 GHz. I have been running at this speed for about a week.


----------



## Matt-Matt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2457417

Took me some time!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2457417
> Took me some time!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


Well that was fast!
Anyway, going to state it once.. Overclocking my RAM/CPU makes my Windows 7 boot quite a bit faster.. (I don't even see the "Welcome" screen it's just the "Windows 7" screen with the animation then bam i'm in windows.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Well that was fast!


Trying my best


----------



## Ghost12

ghost12
fx8120 3.1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2459046

please add me
thanks


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> ghost12
> fx8120 3.1
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2459046
> please add me
> thanks




Sorry that it took me so long, I guess yesterday I forgot to check the thread for new posts


----------



## Ghost12

brilliant. glad to be onboard. thank you


----------



## Kirmz

Chip: i5 3570k
Batch: 3221C161
Volts: 1.256
Valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467842


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirmz*
> 
> Chip: i5 3570k
> Batch: 3221C161
> Volts: 1.256
> Valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467842




Please, resubmit the validation with your nickname instead of your computer's name (USER-PC).


----------



## tyrael2112

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2481946
3.5ghz is stock so I guess this counts?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyrael2112*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2481946
> 3.5ghz is stock so I guess this counts?




It counts. Welcome


----------



## PostalTwinkie

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2473598

3.3 to 4.6, pretty sure I could go more under water....so very tempting!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2473598
> 3.3 to 4.6, pretty sure I could go more under water....so very tempting!


----------



## lurker2501

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2486368


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2486368


----------



## oxcon

i5 2500k 3.3Ghz up to 4.5Ghz...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485242


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxcon*
> 
> i5 2500k 3.3Ghz up to 4.5Ghz...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485242


----------



## oxcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


SWEET!!! I have better fans on order for my H100. Gonna try to push 5Ghz soon XD


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxcon*
> 
> SWEET!!! I have better fans on order for my H100. Gonna try to push 5Ghz soon XD


I hope you hit even higher


----------



## Schmuckley

Me hab-um 960T :







:







..me like









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2484642


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Me hab-um 960T :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..me like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2484642




Me gusta


----------



## lurker2501

update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2487785


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> update http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2487785


----------



## oxcon

update.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2488673


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxcon*
> 
> update.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2488673


----------



## tasospaok123

I already posted a submission with my old Q8400. This is with my current 3770K
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2489561


----------



## Eeyore888

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491015










http://tinypic.com/r/1exjk3/6


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*
> 
> I already posted a submission with my old Q8400. This is with my current 3770K
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2489561



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/1exjk3/6


----------



## ginger_nuts

Forgot to update, but here it is:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2418447

It is CPU-Z 1.6 do you need it to be 1.61?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Forgot to update, but here it is:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2418447
> It is CPU-Z 1.6 do you need it to be 1.61?


----------



## blueem2

Not sure if this counts from 3.4GHz or 3.8GHz (Turboboost). But here is my 3570k at 4.5GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483542


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueem2*
> 
> Not sure if this counts from 3.4GHz or 3.8GHz (Turboboost). But here is my 3570k at 4.5GHz.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483542




It counts from stock speed without Turbo boost


----------



## blueem2

Whooo thanks


----------



## bigberry

Might as well sign up

960T stock 3.0ghz modestly overclocked to 4.0ghz.

Sorry if this is incorrectly formatted.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2494144


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigberry*
> 
> Might as well sign up
> 960T stock 3.0ghz modestly overclocked to 4.0ghz.
> Sorry if this is incorrectly formatted.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2494144


----------



## Reload_X

2500k @4.3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2496550


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reload_X*
> 
> 2500k @4.3
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2496550


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500400


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500400


----------



## falcon2099

First submission for 1Ghz over stock

Core i5-3570K @ 4.413Ghz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon2099*
> 
> First submission for 1Ghz over stock
> Core i5-3570K @ 4.413Ghz




Lol, I keed










Welcome


----------



## passey

Phenom II X6 1075t @ 4.2Ghz with a full custom water loop

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502296


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502123


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502123


Wow buddy good oc


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey*
> 
> Phenom II X6 1075t @ 4.2Ghz with a full custom water loop
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502296


Well, now I know how my Extreme 4 should perform specially with the 8+2 phase VRMs.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Wow buddy good oc


Not sure if serious...


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey*
> 
> Phenom II X6 1075t @ 4.2Ghz with a full custom water loop
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502296



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502123




Long time no see, alan


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Wow buddy good oc
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if serious...
Click to expand...

I would never make fun of your hard overclocking work! Plus I just wanted to say hey and show that I was still alive

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnvosh

New to the club... Second rig sitting @ 4.4GHz now!!  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504745


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> New to the club... Second rig sitting @ 4.4GHz now!!  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504745


You are accepted, I will update the list as soon as possible, because right now gmail blocked my mail for high traffic and is expeted to be unblocked this evening. Sorry for the slow response










*Added


----------



## 4thKor

Will this work?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Will this work?


----------



## shredded

My first 1Ghz OC submission
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2506238
Stock speeds 3.2 (3.8 turbo).
At 5GHz
Also wondering, to reach the 1GHz over stock, do you need to be 1GHz over the turbo?


----------



## battlecryawesome

stock speed and good job.


----------



## shredded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> stock speed and good job.


Thanks! Might go for 5.2Ghz if ive got the nads to push my Vcore up higher.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> My first 1Ghz OC submission
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2506238
> Stock speeds 3.2 (3.8 turbo).
> At 5GHz
> Also wondering, to reach the 1GHz over stock, do you need to be 1GHz over the turbo?




Nice to see this socket getting more submitions


----------



## tycoonbob

Sign me up!

FX-8120 (stock 3.1Ghz) running at 4.3Ghz. Didn't try any higher, but going to once I buy some better case fans!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2507735


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Sign me up!
> FX-8120 (stock 3.1Ghz) running at 4.3Ghz. Didn't try any higher, but going to once I buy some better case fans!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2507735


----------



## aplayerg

I have been testing out my replacement i5 2500k and would like to join!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2507799


----------



## 4thKor

Never been accepted before...


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aplayerg*
> 
> I have been testing out my replacement i5 2500k and would like to join!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2507799




4thKor everything has it's first time


----------



## shredded

gaah. Couldnt get to 5.2Ghz on my 3930k. Hit 5088MHz but prime 95 kicked in before i could save cpuz link. only saved screenshot...

Just couldnt get enough V core to boot 5.2
I pushed it up to 1.54V and disabled all my power saving settings and down clocked my ram. Oh well. 2GHz OC is out of my reach.


----------



## Mr357

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502347

AMD X4 960T - 4415MHz - 47.17% increase


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502347
> AMD X4 960T - 4415MHz - 47.17% increase




47.16*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 47.16*


----------



## CrazyMonkey

My settings for 24/7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2510187

Intel i5 750 - 4100Mhz - 53,56% increase


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> My settings for 24/7
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2510187
> Intel i5 750 - 4100Mhz - 53,56% increase


----------



## Schmuckley

I has noo wun







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509838


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I has noo wun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509838


----------



## fewtcher

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511109


----------



## fewtcher

Suicide updating









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511145


----------



## alancsalt

Hmmm, a brand new suicide! I know another club that would list that too..


----------



## fewtcher

I forgot that there was 5ghz club








This is about the max I could reach, 51 multiplier is the max for my cpu, apparently


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot that there was 5ghz club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the max I could reach, 51 multiplier is the max for my cpu, apparently


My 2600K won't do over 50, but I can boost BCLK by 1 to get 5050MHz ...yet my bosses 2500K chip went to 56 and 5.6GHz for me ........ Go figure!


----------



## fewtcher

Lol. Your boss is lucky








I just got BSOD couple of times at 4.7, so I just lowered to 4.5 for now, because I'm lazy to test to see what I misplaces


----------



## alancsalt

Yep, he's lucky he didn't know about it.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511023


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511023


----------



## Kindredice

Sig. rig

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512105


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> Sig. rig
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2512105


----------



## Jsteele2009

E8400 @ 3.00 GHz to E8400 @ 4.00 GHz



Thanks!~


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsteele2009*
> 
> E8400 @ 3.00 GHz to E8400 @ 4.00 GHz
> 
> Thanks!~


----------



## Turbo16

AMD Phenom II X2 555 @4.2ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517522


----------



## stubass

my I7-2600k
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517533


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbo16*
> 
> AMD Phenom II X2 555 @4.2ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517522



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> my I7-2600k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517533


----------



## Turbo16

Me again with q6600
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520168


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

my crappy Q6600
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519935


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turbo16*
> 
> Me again with q6600
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520168



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> my crappy Q6600
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519935


Yeah, crappy...







Give it to me if it's sooo crappy


----------



## KyadCK

I finally qualify!

My Phenom II x4 970BE (3.5Ghz stock) under an H100.


----------



## whiskeycritic

i7 3820
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520822


----------



## Chorrbs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520781


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I finally qualify!
> My Phenom II x4 970BE (3.5Ghz stock) under an H100.



Please, next time use the same nickname as your oc.net nickname.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whiskeycritic*
> 
> i7 3820
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520822



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chorrbs*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520781


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I finally qualify!
> My Phenom II x4 970BE (3.5Ghz stock) under an H100.


Very fortunate, as most other clubs insist on the entire user-name being present in the validation.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520005 whee..That's all I got out of that thing ..grr.







My board doesn't like cold.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520005 whee..That's all I got out of that thing ..grr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My board doesn't like cold.


Only one of them in the 5GHz Club, dixson01974 at 5016.95 MHz, but lots of the X2 555 ....


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Please, next time use the same nickname as your oc.net nickname.


There is no other Kyad in the world online that I have ever seen. I typically leave off CK as that is just a tag added on, not part of any actual nick. Kyad-Forge, merely adds the name of my rig. Sorry if this was a problem.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Very fortunate, as most other clubs insist on the entire user-name being present in the validation.


Noted, but untrue. This is the only one I have ever seen or joined that is this strict.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Noted, but untrue. This is the only one I have ever seen or joined that is this strict.


All the bolded clubs in my sig are that strict.

The 1, 2, and 4GHz Clubs were always that strict too.


----------



## kill

Heres an update from awhile ago :/

4.42 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810468


----------



## alancsalt

I'll do better down the track. Still new to me. still learning.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521449

4800.01 MHz (100 * 48)


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'll do better down the track. Still new to me. still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521449
> 4800.01 MHz (100 * 48)


try disabling hyperthreading. That often adds some extra strain to the chip. Once said strain is removed you'll have a 5ghz chip for sure.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520005 whee..That's all I got out of that thing ..grr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My board doesn't like cold.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Heres an update from awhile ago :/
> 4.42 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1810468




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'll do better down the track. Still new to me. still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521449
> 4800.01 MHz (100 * 48)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> There is no other Kyad in the world online that I have ever seen. I typically leave off CK as that is just a tag added on, not part of any actual nick. Kyad-Forge, merely adds the name of my rig. Sorry if this was a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noted, but untrue. This is the only one I have ever seen or joined that is this strict.


Your username here is KyadCK, you submit your validations as KyadCK, I add you in the list as KyadCK, not as Kyad-Forge or just Kyad. This is two sided process - you do what is asked of you to be accepted in this club, we check the validation and submit it in the club. It's not a lot of work to change the name in the validation... but it prevents that kind of disscussion.








Have fun OC-ing!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> try disabling hyperthreading. That often adds some extra strain to the chip. Once said strain is removed you'll have a 5ghz chip for sure.


Well, ATM the overclock is a by-product of doing 3DMark11 runs, which hyperthreading and maxed out ram timings help IIRC, neither of which are so great for getting max overclock..
So far (Tri SLI 580) I'm up to P18718 and posting results on HWbot.. 8.3 Global Pts and 1.5 Hardware Pts for that...

New rig, still exploring....

EDIT: 3DMark does a 124 crash at 4.9 so far. Have not been able to tune it out so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521632

4900.86 MHz (100 * 49)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Your username here is KyadCK, you submit your validations as KyadCK, I add you in the list as KyadCK, not as Kyad-Forge or just Kyad. This is two sided process - you do what is asked of you to be accepted in this club, we check the validation and submit it in the club. It's not a lot of work to change the name in the validation... but it prevents that kind of disscussion.


If that is how your club works, fine, but that is not how all of OCN works. I already said sorry for any inconvenience, and all but the last sentence of that post comes off as nothing but rude.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If that is how your club works, fine, but that is not how all of OCN works. I already said sorry for any inconvenience, and all but the last sentence of that post comes off as nothing but rude.


Sorry if it sounded rude, I had no intention of that. I don't want to argue with anyone, I am just trying to do the job that I was put to do







The club isn't mine by the way, I'm just currently managing it








As I see "Kyad" to be pretty unique - I submitted it. Some usernames are not that unique and I won't submit their validation if part of the name is missing or different. And that won't seem fair... to accept someone and reject the other under the same circumstances








If you find any part of my posts offensive or rude - please, forgive me. My intention never was to be rude, it's late night here right now and I'm tired, also English isn't my native language so my dictionary isn't as rich as I would like to, so some sentences may sound rude... just because I can't find a better way to express myself








Good night, kind sir









PS:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> EDIT: 3DMark does a 124 crash at 4.9 so far. Have not been able to tune it out so far.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2521632
> 4900.86 MHz (100 * 49)





I was going to miss your edit, Alan


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If that is how your club works, fine, but that is not how all of OCN works. I already said sorry for any inconvenience, and all but the last sentence of that post comes off as nothing but rude.


It's not meant to be. Usually the first post of a club lays out the conditions of entry. The only overclock club I know of that is looser in terms of acceptance is the i7 4GHz Club. If there are others I just have not yet found them.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Sorry if it sounded rude, I had no intention of that. I don't want to argue with anyone, I am just trying to do the job that I was put to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The club isn't mine by the way, I'm just currently managing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I see "Kyad" to be pretty unique - I submitted it. Some usernames are not that unique and I won't submit their validation if part of the name is missing or different. And that won't seem fair... to accept someone and reject the other under the same circumstances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you find any part of my posts offensive or rude - please, forgive me. My intention never was to be rude, it's late night here right now and I'm tired, also English isn't my native language so my dictionary isn't as rich as I would like to, so some sentences may sound rude... just because I can't find a better way to express myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night, kind sir


Ya, sorry for the hassle. Thanks for adding me anyway.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> *It's not meant to be*. Usually the first post of a club lays out the conditions of entry. The only overclock club I know of that is looser in terms of acceptance is the i7 4GHz Club. If there are others I just have not yet found them.


Ya, I realised that after, but by then I was out getting new screens.


----------



## alancsalt

I love getting new hardware myself.


----------



## fewtcher

And I would love one of you to gift me some hardware








I'm glad that we settled this, have fun oc-ing all, I'm here to serve and accept


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, but we're not allowed to "cyber-beg"!


----------



## J32US

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523243


----------



## shredded

Update!!! 5.1
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2522463


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J32US*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523243



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> Update!!! 5.1
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2522463


----------



## Fallout323f

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524004


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J32US*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523243


Freq : 3999.96 MHz (200 * 20)







..It's not up to me







o wait..this is just 1 ghz club :







: That's moar than 'nuff















to Fewtcher for keeping up with it


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524004



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Freq : 3999.96 MHz (200 * 20)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..It's not up to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o wait..this is just 1 ghz club :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : That's moar than 'nuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Fewtcher for keeping up with it


You thought this is the 4ghz OC club?








I'm waiting for that beer thou, anytime soon?


----------



## PunkX 1

I want in!









Will a screenie do?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> I want in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will a screenie do?




Next time just give the link to the validation. Thank you.


----------



## rayzzr

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520996

i5 2550K 3.4Ghz stock, 4.4Ghz OC - this one is stable and relatively cool. I could run it up to at least 4.7 with this air setup, but I think I'd lose stability fast when fully loaded.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayzzr*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520996
> i5 2550K 3.4Ghz stock, 4.4Ghz OC - this one is stable and relatively cool. I could run it up to at least 4.7 with this air setup, but I think I'd lose stability fast when fully loaded.




Stability is not a requirement, if you can run your OS long enough to validate your OC - you will be accepted


----------



## fishinfiend

Here is my submission to the club.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishinfiend*
> 
> Here is my submission to the club.


----------



## 4thKor

Thought I'd post this. And I'm not done yet!







Aiming for 4.2


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Thought I'd post this. And I'm not done yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aiming for 4.2


----------



## 4thKor

I got to 4.25! Stable fo an hour, but performance in FAH actually dropped, so I've gone back to 4.06.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I got to 4.25! Stable fo an hour, but performance in FAH actually dropped, so I've gone back to 4.06.


----------



## alancsalt

i7 3930K 5050.04 MHz (101 * 50)


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529978

Told ya id do it


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> i7 3930K 5050.04 MHz (101 * 50)




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529978
> Told ya id do it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres my best............on water. Cheers


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my best............on water. Cheers


----------



## MGF Derp

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533047

On 120mm Black Ice GTX Rad.


----------



## HPE1000

Here is my overclock











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533120


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530400
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529748


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530400
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529748


lol I just saw you on the 7.8ghz overclock article, I was wondering how you get away with the they see me trollin thing.


----------



## HPE1000

5ghz 3570k



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533181


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530400
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529748


That is a ballin' Q6600.


----------



## HobieCat

A couple of updates from me:



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2401260



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355010



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2430928



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The last one is bugged


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533047
> On 120mm Black Ice GTX Rad.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Here is my overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533120



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530400



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529748



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 5ghz 3570k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533181




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2401260



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355010



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2430928


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


lol, I saw that one coming


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> lol, I saw that one coming


rofl, NEW WORLD RECORD!!!


----------



## MyFaceHole

*AMD FX-6100:* 1.2Ghz over stock of 3.3GHz. Total clock: 4.5GHz
*Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534075


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> *AMD FX-6100:* 1.2Ghz over stock of 3.3GHz. Total clock: 4.5GHz
> *Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534075


----------



## MyFaceHole

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539944


----------



## ArchDevil

Q9650 3.0GHz @ 4.05Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540935


----------



## derickwm

Never joined in on this, count me in








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436899

SR-2/12 Cores/24 Threads


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539944




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchDevil*
> 
> Q9650 3.0GHz @ 4.05Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540935



Please, resubmit with your OC username.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Never joined in on this, count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2436899
> SR-2/12 Cores/24 Threads




BTW Evga validator?


----------



## ArchDevil

^ Yeah forgot to change the name LOL..
I'll edit with a new one in a few.

EDIT: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541860


----------



## derickwm

Heh. Yeah. I need to do a new one with CPU-Z.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchDevil*
> 
> ^ Yeah forgot to change the name LOL..
> I'll edit with a new one in a few.
> EDIT: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541860


----------



## wrath04

Hello







My first post is this ....
][/URL]


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post is this ....
> ][/URL]




Please, resubmit the validation with your OC nickname.


----------



## wrath04

Oops, my bad










Edit: Thank you very much!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> Oops, my bad


----------



## hermitmaster

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544410


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544318


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544410



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544318




I loled.








Will edit the first post in a moment also







Gratz on the record


----------



## HobieCat

From the OCN Michigan LN2 event yesterday.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544428


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> From the OCN Michigan LN2 event yesterday.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1086797/
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544428


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542228
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542652


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542228



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542652


----------



## Tarnix

Edit:


----------



## Khaled G

Max on stock cooling: 5.0 GHz @ 1.62v ( Idles at 80C ! )
Max Stable: 4.4 (1.24) GHz on stock | 4.7 (1.345) on Hyper 212 Evo


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> Edit:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Max on stock cooling: 5.0 GHz @ 1.62v ( Idles at 80C ! )
> Max Stable: 4.4 (1.24) GHz on stock | 4.7 (1.345) on Hyper 212 Evo


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Pls update me ........On custom water


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Pls update me ........On custom water


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2548952


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2548952


Wow.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2548952


----------



## nowcontrol




----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*


----------



## KyadCK

Another one! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556042

My 970 still lives on in another rig, so I guess it isn't an update per say.

NoWay,HeTotalyGotTheNameRightThisTime.

FX-8320
Stock: 3.5


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Another one! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556042
> My 970 still lives on in another rig, so I guess it isn't an update per say.
> NoWay,HeTotallyGotTheNameRightThisTime.
> FX-8320
> Stock: 3.5


lol, fair enough.









Even a new club for them [OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Another one! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556042
> My 970 still lives on in another rig, so I guess it isn't an update per say.
> NoWay,HeTotalyGotTheNameRightThisTime.
> FX-8320
> Stock: 3.5


----------



## Mellifleur

here is my Phenom II X4 3.4 GHz (just in case) at 4.511 GHz







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556213


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mellifleur*
> 
> here is my Phenom II X4 3.4 GHz (just in case) at 4.511 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2556213


----------



## cam51037

Here's my i7 2600k @ 4.4 GHz. It's set stock at 3.4 GHz, and in the photo, you can see it's running just over 4.4 GHz.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555964

Voltage: 1.315V

Oh yeah, and temperatures: 59-66-66-64


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Here's my i7 2600k @ 4.4 GHz. It's set stock at 3.4 GHz, and in the photo, you can see it's running just over 4.4 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2555964
> Voltage: 1.315V
> Oh yeah, and temperatures: 59-66-66-64




BTW I'm converting all validation links to the shorter links, which are without the show_oc part







It looks better that way IMO


----------



## lurker2501

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559233
hope to hit 5Ghz with my unit soon.


----------



## skitz9417

HERES MINE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559507

http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/4466/cpuat36ghz.png


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> HERES MINE
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559507
> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/4466/cpuat36ghz.png


Hmmmmmmmmm, not quite right....
Quote:


> *The 1GHz Overclock Club*
> Here you can post your 1GHz overclock. Simply post a link to your overclock's validation under your forum name to be added to the list! Please see the animation for submission information


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> HERES MINE
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559507
> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/4466/cpuat36ghz.png




Please, fill your OC nickname in the validation, not your PC user. Refer to the post of alancsalt above me.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres one i forgot about............amd FX-4100 3.6Ghz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres one i forgot about............amd FX-4100 3.6Ghz


----------



## Elyminator

http://valid.canardpc.com/2565040 yay another club to join!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2565040 yay another club to join!


----------



## Jj333 33

Here I've got one

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2365947


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jj333 33*
> 
> Here I've got one
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2365947


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559233
> hope to hit 5Ghz with my unit soon.


What about my update?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559233
> hope to hit 5Ghz with my unit soon.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> What about my update?


It was already added, but I seem to have forgoten to post here







Must have been sleepy then, lol


----------



## wrath04

Was able to squeeze a little more out of this 920 ...Want to Update my speed







Thanks in advance!


----------



## Big-Pete

i7 2600k 3.4ghz up to 4.4GhZ i can haz accept??


----------



## Essenbe

Will this get me in? i7-3770K.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503828


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrath04*
> 
> Was able to squeeze a little more out of this 920 ...Want to Update my speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> i7 2600k 3.4ghz up to 4.4GhZ i can haz accept??



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Will this get me in? i7-3770K.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503828


----------



## tanoury

I'd like to join!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2572867

Thank you!


----------



## Mellifleur

my 3.4 Ghz Phenom II at 4.6 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2572987

Danke


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanoury*
> 
> I'd like to join!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2572867
> Thank you!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mellifleur*
> 
> my 3.4 Ghz Phenom II at 4.6 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2572987
> Danke


----------



## ViSioNx

awee crap. I got 4.4 on a 2.8 regor chip here but I did not change the name. I already took the chip out and put back in my x6







I so wanted to join this club. Any way around the name thing? maybe mah hwbot link?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> awee crap. I got 4.4 on a 2.8 regor chip here but I did not change the name. I already took the chip out and put back in my x6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so wanted to join this club. Any way around the name thing? maybe mah hwbot link?



Sorry, only valdiatons with cpu-z are accepted. If you want to redo it, I will be glad to add you in the club, but before that I can't do anything.


----------



## xzippo

My new cpu stock 3,1 ghz overclocked to 4,6 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/2577084
one month going strong


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzippo*
> 
> My new cpu stock 3,1 ghz overclocked to 4,6 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/2577084
> one month going strong




Please, use your oc.net nickname in the validation.


----------



## ViSioNx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Sorry, only valdiatons with cpu-z are accepted. If you want to redo it, I will be glad to add you in the club, but before that I can't do anything.


Its all good. I am going to try to get it a bit higher today anyways. I will edit this post with the correct validation.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570202


----------



## xzippo

My new cpu stock 3,1 ghz overclocked to 4,6 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/2577366
one month going strong.








oh lolz forgot that


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> Its all good. I am going to try to get it a bit higher today anyways. I will edit this post with the correct validation.


Do not edit your post, submit a new one or I will probably won't see the edit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570202



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzippo*
> 
> My new cpu stock 3,1 ghz overclocked to 4,6 ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/2577366
> one month going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh lolz forgot that


----------



## Schmuckley

TY Mr. Fewtcher







Doing a fantastic job!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> TY Mr. Fewtcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a fantastic job!


Trying my best








You have some nice overclocks and I love to add them


----------



## ViSioNx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2577718

I got this one from the x6 just to get in. I will add the athlon when i stick it back in


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2577718
> I got this one from the x6 just to get in. I will add the athlon when i stick it back in


----------



## OneManHitSquad

url=http://valid.canardpc.com/2577746]







[/url]


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> TY Mr. Fewtcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a fantastic job!


Indeed he is.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneManHitSquad*
> 
> url=http://valid.canardpc.com/2577746]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Indeed he is.


Lol, look who's visiting my humble persona








Legend had been spreading across the countries, legend about a man with the name Alan. Rumors say that he can overclock any chip to 200% of it's potential, yet he lets other people try their best. He's been misterious from the beginning of our era... he's alancsalt.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Lol, look who's visiting my humble persona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend had been spreading across the countries, legend about a man with the name Alan. Rumors say that he can overclock any chip to 200% of it's potential, yet he lets other people try their best. He's been misterious from the beginning of our era... he's alancsalt.


----------



## ckWL

http://valid.canardpc.com/2578095

Put me in coach!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Got your attention?















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2578095
> Put me in coach!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Lol, look who's visiting my humble persona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend had been spreading across the countries, legend about a man with the name Alan. Rumors say that he can overclock any chip to 200% of it's potential, yet he lets other people try their best. He's been misterious from the beginning of our era... he's alancsalt.


Yes indeed ! He is our very own Funny Moderator Man Mr Salt....









Heres a couple of updates....



...











........


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*


----------



## KingT

Man, this used to be a great club to be a part of..









Nowdays with LGA 1155 "K" processors it ain't no fun..









CHEERS...


----------



## ViSioNx

For some people it is very easy. I happen to take alot of pride in this considering I am using low budget hardware







I want to get the 4ghz club as well







which is no prize with the latest chips but if I can hit it with an athlon 2 I will still be proud lol.

Great work on keeping this club going!!


----------



## nuno_p

nuno_p
E8400 @ 4Ghz


----------



## ViSioNx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2578878

Regor 270 @ 4.44









off to the 4ghz club to enter


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuno_p*
> 
> nuno_p
> E8400 @ 4Ghz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2578878
> 
> Regor 270 @ 4.44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off to the 4ghz club to enter


----------



## ripsaw

Hope this is good enough to get me in








][/URL]


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Hope this is good enough to get me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ][/URL]


----------



## DarkStar99

Here's my entry: http://valid.canardpc.com/2591637


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkStar99*
> 
> Here's my entry: http://valid.canardpc.com/2591637


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

My 8320 at 5.2GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2593201


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> My 8320 at 5.2GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2593201


----------



## dragneel

Lmao, a whole year and I only just realized it still has an older OC listed. Here's the one I got fairly soon after.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1788223


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragneel*
> 
> Lmao, a whole year and I only just realized it still has an older OC listed. Here's the one I got fairly soon after.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1788223


----------



## Eeyore888

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2597931

new mobo/ram

Update please


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2597931
> new mobo/ram
> Update please


----------



## Zig-Zag

http://valid.canardpc.com/2601897


----------



## kitoxx

Hello there, this is my 1Ghz + submission, http://valid.canardpc.com/2602012 ..

completely off topic but i overclocked my SE xperia X10 today from 998Mhz to 1.22Ghz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2601897



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitoxx*
> 
> Hello there, this is my 1Ghz + submission, http://valid.canardpc.com/2602012 ..
> completely off topic but i overclocked my SE xperia X10 today from 998Mhz to 1.22Ghz


----------



## DontLookAway

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2602482

Going to try for higher and get up on 2GHz by reseating (it seems abnormally hot), 5.6 here I come.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontLookAway*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2602482
> Going to try for higher and get up on 2GHz by reseating (it seems abnormally hot), 5.6 here I come.


Umm, what are you cooling this with? Because I dont think you are going to do 2ghz just like its nothing.


----------



## DontLookAway

It's water-cooled with an H100, full load temps are still around 70. And I think there's some room for improvement switching my thermal paste. I'm only .5Ghz off







Can't hurt to try it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontLookAway*
> 
> It's water-cooled with an H100, full load temps are still around 70. And I think there's some room for improvement switching my thermal paste. I'm only .5Ghz off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hurt to try it.


I guess, I will love to see the voltage


----------



## alancsalt

only .5Ghz off....

a mere bagatelle


----------



## DontLookAway

It's only at 1.52 right now, we'll see what it can do.


----------



## toughacton

Just found this thread and figured I'd show off my 1 GHz OC on my recently acquired DFI SLI-DR board.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2584915

the Opteron 165 is a 1.8 GHz stock


----------



## Justinator

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2603207 Hope I read right and this fits the rules...


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontLookAway*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2602482
> Going to try for higher and get up on 2GHz by reseating (it seems abnormally hot), 5.6 here I come.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> Just found this thread and figured I'd show off my 1 GHz OC on my recently acquired DFI SLI-DR board.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2584915
> the Opteron 165 is a 1.8 GHz stock



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2603207 Hope I read right and this fits the rules...


----------



## Teufel9000

hey guys heres mine hope you like ^_^

http://valid.canardpc.com/2610121


----------



## hollowxx

hello heres mine =)))



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2610769


----------



## funkmetal

Here's mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/2610780

3770k @ 4.6 Ghz With H100 (Stock is 3.5 Ghz)


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> hey guys heres mine hope you like ^_^
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2610121



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowxx*
> 
> hello heres mine =)))
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2610769



I'm sorry, but your freq is 0.04 lower than what is required for the club







Can you please revalidate your OC with freq at least 4400.00 MHz? I'm very sorry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkmetal*
> 
> Here's mine
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2610780
> 3770k @ 4.6 Ghz With H100 (Stock is 3.5 Ghz)


----------



## HPE1000

Poor guy lol


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Poor guy lol


Yeah, it's very unfortunate to be missing a .04, but it's the club policy


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but your freq is 0.04 lower than what is required for the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please revalidate your OC with freq at least 4400.00 MHz? I'm very sorry


thanks. Heres my updated One for 5ghz at idle. http://valid.canardpc.com/2611355


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> thanks. Heres my updated One for 5ghz at idle. http://valid.canardpc.com/2611355


----------



## saint19

Here is my first one in the blue side.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Here is my first one in the blue side.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706




Always a pleasure to see that kind of OCs


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres my first 2ghz O/C









http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146

http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146



Im very pleased with myself , stoked acutally





















( group whee )


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my first 2ghz O/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2615146
> 
> Im very pleased with myself , stoked acutally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( group whee )


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thank you for the quick update cheers


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thank you for the quick update cheers


Just trying to do my best, mate


----------



## lzf995

http://valid.canardpc.com/2606365


----------



## Teufel9000

update 5.1ghz on my 3570k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2615989


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2606365



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> update 5.1ghz on my 3570k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2615989


----------



## lzf995

thanks









P.S. can u put my name with my sempron 145 @ 4587.33


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Just trying to do my best, mate


You dont need to try...like water.....


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. can u put my name with my sempron 145 @ 4587.33


Next time say "You moron, you forgot to put my name there, you lazy frog!"








Sorry that I forgot it, corrected now, thank you for pointing it out


----------



## lzf995

thank you







, and its fine easy mistake anyone could have done it


----------



## hollowxx

hehe men iam back lol http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2618231 =))


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowxx*
> 
> hehe men iam back lol http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2618231 =))


----------



## f0rteOC

http://valid.canardpc.com/2621150
My AMD A6-3670K at stock speed. (2.7GHz)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2621150
> My AMD A6-3670K at stock speed. (2.7GHz)


This is meant for people who have overclocked 1ghz over stock clocks, so you need 3.7ghz.


----------



## HPE1000

Update

3570k @ 5.1ghz, 1.7ghz overclock (I want 2ghz!!!)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562083


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2621150
> My AMD A6-3670K at stock speed. (2.7GHz)



Sorry, as stated above - here you must have 1ghz or more above your stock speed to join the club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Update
> 3570k @ 5.1ghz, 1.7ghz overclock (I want 2ghz!!!)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562083


----------



## Onex

Here we go
http://valid.canardpc.com/2627014


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> Here we go
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2627014




Merry Christmas


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Im trying to figure out how is it a i7 3770k is able to hit over 6Ghz..Im still trying to get it back to 4.5..but great job on the OC's.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Im trying to figure out how is it a i7 3770k is able to hit over 6Ghz..Im still trying to get it back to 4.5..but great job on the OC's.


With Dry Ice or Liquid Nitrogen cooling it...


----------



## Schmuckley

this might qualify http://valid.canardpc.com/2626919


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> this might qualify http://valid.canardpc.com/2626919


That's a lot of volts for that? Not extreme cooled? Water?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's a lot of volts for that? Not extreme cooled? Water?


He was on Dice and had a lot of issues... Wouldn't play nice... And said it had a bad cold bug.... on Dice


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> this might qualify http://valid.canardpc.com/2626919


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Best 4c 8t I could get at
the time







http://valid.canardpc.com/2530021


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Best 4c 8t I could get at
> the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2530021


http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605
You have a higher and later one submitted already?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605
> You have a higher and later one submitted already?


His previous chip died. This is his new chip not getting as far....


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> His previous chip died. This is his new chip not getting as far....


It's a submission that's older than the newest with his previous chip, but ok, I'll add it. Still seems like some kind of mistake to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Best 4c 8t I could get at
> the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2530021


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

No mistake you have both submissions that was what I was after







thanks maaaate


----------



## stubass

update
http://valid.canardpc.com/2631440









update with better vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/2631463


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> update
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2631440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update with better vcore
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2631463


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Hi all

http://valid.canardpc.com/2631627

Here you go







still trying for 5GHZ but my trusty stable 4.5 will have to do for now


----------



## thymedtd

just made it
valid.canardpc.com/2631665


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Hi all
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2631627
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still trying for 5GHZ but my trusty stable 4.5 will have to do for now



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thymedtd*
> 
> just made it
> valid.canardpc.com/2631665


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2634947

update


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2634947
> update


----------



## skitz9417

3.9 overclock on my phemon x4 955 be http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/captureffr.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kzone75

A week old... http://valid.canardpc.com/2628969


----------



## skitz9417

nice overclock


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> A week old... http://valid.canardpc.com/2628969


nice overclock


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> 3.9 overclock on my phemon x4 955 be http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/captureffr.png/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Must be at least 1 GHz over stock speed for this club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> A week old... http://valid.canardpc.com/2628969


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> A week old... http://valid.canardpc.com/2628969
> 
> 
> 
> nice overclock
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## stubass

pushin the limits now, new cooling needed and scrap the hyper 212 LOL
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2638218


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> pushin the limits now, new cooling needed and scrap the hyper 212 LOL
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2638218


----------



## skitz9417

http://valid.canardpc.com/2638619


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2638619




Sorry, but here you must have at least 1 GHz over your stock speed to join the club. For your processor your overclock must be at least 4.2 GHz (4200 MHz) to be accepted.


----------



## D1G1TALD3ATH

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054699


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2637687


----------



## lurker2501

Slowly climbing to 5Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2639977


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D1G1TALD3ATH*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2054699



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2637687



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Slowly climbing to 5Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2639977


----------



## D1G1TALD3ATH

Yay! part of the club! got the h100i today. about to see what i can get with it.


----------



## lurker2501

upd http://valid.canardpc.com/2640976


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> upd http://valid.canardpc.com/2640976





Gratz


----------



## NFleck

Hello, I'm interested in joining the club. My max multi oc (wthout exceeding 1.55vcore so far has been 4.5GHZ (1.3GHz over stock). I just upgraded from my ASUS M2N32-SLI to a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7, and I want to become more active in the OCN/HWBot communities, and joining the 4ghz and +1ghz OC clubs is step one IMO.








Here's my results from HWBot and CPUz Validation:

Here's my HWBot submission with all required proof(s):

http://hwbot.org/submission/2342259_

CPUz Validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/2640525

PC Pic

_*Note*: Click for enlarged view._

Thanks guys!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> Hello, I'm interested in joining the club. My max multi oc (wthout exceeding 1.55vcore so far has been 4.5GHZ (1.3GHz over stock). I just upgraded from my ASUS M2N32-SLI to a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7, and I want to become more active in the OCN/HWBot communities, and joining the 4ghz and +1ghz OC clubs is step one IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my results from HWBot and CPUz Validation:
> Here's my HWBot submission with all required proof(s):
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2342259_
> CPUz Validation
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2640525
> PC Pic
> 
> _*Note*: Click for enlarged view._
> Thanks guys!


----------



## NFleck

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Roadkill95

Hey guys, first time OC'er trying to squeeze the most of out my trusty 1045T, this is the max stable OC I could manage with my UD3 and Hyper 212 evo.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2637824


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Hey guys, first time OC'er trying to squeeze the most of out my trusty 1045T, this is the max stable OC I could manage with my UD3 and Hyper 212 evo.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2637824




Please, use your OC.net username in your validation


----------



## Bogd4n

[email protected] to 4,8Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2644244


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Please, use your OC.net username in your validation


Sorry

http://valid.canardpc.com/2646558


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> [email protected] to 4,8Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2644244



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Sorry
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2646558


----------



## karanimal

1st post ever









http://valid.canardpc.com/2646676


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karanimal*
> 
> 1st post ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2646676


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karanimal*
> 
> 1st post ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2646676


very nice.

Whats your batch number?


----------



## kesawi

My application


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kesawi*
> 
> My application


----------



## stubass

finally 2GHz over stock booting into windows. not sure why that voltage in CPU-z is so low








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> finally 2GHz over stock booting into windows. not sure why that voltage in CPU-z is so low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2653278





Gratz


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Gratz


----------



## Zeek

http://valid.canardpc.com/2653318


----------



## crazyg0od33

http://valid.canardpc.com/2653317

http://valid.canardpc.com/2653317


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653318



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653317
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653317


----------



## Tarnix

New CPU/RAM/GPU!









semi-stable~
http://valid.canardpc.com/2654479


While trying to go above 5.2...


Spoiler: It's over 9000!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> New CPU/RAM/GPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semi-stable~
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2654479



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> While trying to go above 5.2...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's over 9000!


Can I validate this?









BTW it's 3800 GHz, so it's not over 9000


----------



## airberg

Stock 3700mhz amd fx-4100
Stable boot into windows. BSOD under prime95

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2654454


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airberg*
> 
> 
> 
> Stock 3700mhz amd fx-4100
> Stable boot into windows. BSOD under prime95
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2654454




I think FX-4100 is 3.6 stock?


----------



## airberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> I think FX-4100 is 3.6 stock?


That's what i thought, but when I have it under default settings in bios, it runs at 3.7... prolly cuz turbo mode is turned on... not sure


----------



## caossio

caossio

http://valid.canardpc.com/2656152


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caossio*
> 
> caossio
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2656152


----------



## Bogd4n

Update:
[email protected],9 Ghz @ Air cooling

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2661103


----------



## SeD669

Hey here is my attempt:



And the Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2661173


----------



## ak1lz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2661367


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Update:
> [email protected],9 Ghz @ Air cooling
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2661103




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey here is my attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2661173



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ak1lz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2661367


----------



## CrazyMonkey

[email protected] Air Cooling 100% OC

DFI P35 T2RS
2x1GB PC6400 Gskill HK CL3
Sparkle 6800XT

http://valid.canardpc.com/2664221


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> [email protected] Air Cooling 100% OC
> 
> DFI P35 T2RS
> 2x1GB PC6400 Gskill HK CL3
> Sparkle 6800XT
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2664221


----------



## nuno_p

Here is my new 3570k @ 4.4GHz.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2670327


----------



## cam51037

Pushed my CPU a bit higher to 4.6 GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/2670355 I'm already in the club but with a new validation now.









Stupid chip can't do 4.6 GHz though without a ton of vcore (im expecting). It can do 4.4 on 1.32V 24/7 stable, but can't even run Prime95 for 10 seconds at 4.6 with 1.34V. :/


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuno_p*
> 
> Here is my new 3570k @ 4.4GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2670327



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Pushed my CPU a bit higher to 4.6 GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/2670355 I'm already in the club but with a new validation now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid chip can't do 4.6 GHz though without a ton of vcore (im expecting). It can do 4.4 on 1.32V 24/7 stable, but can't even run Prime95 for 10 seconds at 4.6 with 1.34V. :/


----------



## travesty

recent ln2 run with my old e2180 @ 4.5ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2667630


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travesty*
> 
> recent ln2 run with my old e2180 @ 4.5ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2667630




Awesome!


----------



## Bogd4n

2V in the CPU. Nice.


----------



## travesty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> 2V in the CPU. Nice.


thanks guys









i actually wanted to push the cpu more but it was limited by the P35 motherboard. my DS3L wouldn't post at anything over 460mhz fsb. guess it's time to buy a good P45 mobo


----------



## Bogd4n

I have a gigabyte EP45T-UD3P. It does 540 FSB. I had to try to see max FSB of this board.


----------



## travesty

yeah i actually had a P45-UD3R before a vrm exploded on it. i'm trying to find a P45-UD3R/P to replace it since the P35 board isn't cutting it anymore


----------



## Bogd4n

How did you managed to do that?








Mine is P45*T*, DDR3 support. I'm still learning how it works with an E8400 E0. Untill now, I'm pretty disapointed by the CPU.


----------



## travesty

honestly i'm not sure. that board was put through its paces during ln2 runs so that's probably why it eventually died. one day i went to turn it on and i heard a loud pop and it smelled really bad. the solder pins had shorted out and fused together.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travesty*
> 
> i'm trying to find a P45-UD3R/P


If you find some at reasonable price - share with fewtcher







I'm looking for one too, but ebay is deaon them or they are like $200 without the shipping...


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> If you find some at reasonable price - share with fewtcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for one too, but ebay is deaon them or they are like $200 without the shipping...


200$ for a new one I think...
I've bought mine 2 weeks ago for about 70$,but it's not new. Maybe u should look for a used one.


----------



## fewtcher

I'm looking for used ones







$200 for a used is a bit too much for me


----------



## Bogd4n

Don't you find any for sale on forums?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Don't you find any for sale on forums?


Which forums? In my country's forums there are 0


----------



## Bogd4n

It's hard to find now a good LGA775 board. Before I've bought mine, I found an Asus P5Q3 with some problems at sound board for 50$. When I decided that I want to buy it it was already sold.

And now, back to topic:
E8400 [email protected],8
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674986


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> And now, back to topic:
> E8400 [email protected],8
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674986




"MB Model : EP45T-UD3P" - you want me to suffer, don't you?


----------



## Himo5

Couldn't manage this on air with Llano, but if Trinity does then Richland probably will, too.

A10-5800K 3.8GHz stock, 5GHz OC
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674903


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> Couldn't manage this on air with Llano, but if Trinity does then Richland probably will, too.
> 
> A10-5800K 3.8GHz stock, 5GHz OC
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2674903


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> "MB Model : EP45T-UD3P" - you want me to suffer, don't you?


Well...no. maybe a little.







) I told you before, 70$, shipping included.


----------



## travesty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Well...no. maybe a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I told you before, 70$, shipping included.


or maybe a lot







i just bought a ud3p for $80


----------



## Bogd4n

I think *fewtcher* is in agony right one...







)

Ddr3 or ddr 2 version?


----------



## travesty

ddr2


----------



## alancsalt

Main limitation for me was the ddr2 ram speed. Lowest strap was 2 to 1 so your fsb is limited to whatever your ram sticks will OC to. If you can find any, DDR2 PC2-9600 (1200MHz) is a big help.

The E8600 5592.82 MHz validation in my sig used SS Phase at -42C. Best fsb was 620MHz with an E8400 http://valid.canardpc.com/2287127 (EP45-UD3P)


----------



## fewtcher

Damn, torturing your hardworking club manager, shame on you guys, shame on you!







I bought a PO box in USA and will order one of the mobos in ebay, you'll see!


----------



## Sugi

I would like in on this club as well. I am Sugi with 2700k at x45.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2676779


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I would like in on this club as well. I am Sugi with 2700k at x45.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2676779




Sorry, but you need to push it just a little more for me to accept it, you are 0.12 mhz short to 1GHz OC...







Probably you just need to validate it in a different moment since the clock changes in a small range every second


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you need to push it just a little more for me to accept it, you are 0.12 mhz short to 1GHz OC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably you just need to validate it in a different moment since the clock changes in a small range every second


Ya, I was wondering if that was going to be an issue. I am running a 2 hour stable test from work right now on my home computer. When I get back, I'll resubmit with it at 4.5ghz. Please excuse my ill-timing. XDD

*UPDATE*
My re-entry is as following. Thank you!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2676891


----------



## juretrn

Hi, I would also like to apply for this club







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2678889


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> My re-entry is as following. Thank you!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2676891



Next time make a new post, because there's no way for me to get a notification if you edit your post, and if the next one was on a new page I wouldn't have seen it















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juretrn*
> 
> Hi, I would also like to apply for this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2678889


----------



## Hemi177

5ghz.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2679632


----------



## alancsalt

Somebody mention *5GHz*?


----------



## Hemi177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Somebody mention *5GHz*?


Oh! I suppose I should post there, lol


----------



## alancsalt

Yep, that OC is eligible for the 1GHz, 4GHz and 5GHz Clubs.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HemiRoR*
> 
> 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2679632




gratz!


----------



## Bogd4n

[update]
What I've done last night...








Air cooling, low ambient temp.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2680124


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Next time make a new post, because there's no way for me to get a notification if you edit your post, and if the next one was on a new page I wouldn't have seen it


Ok, understand! Thanks for the acceptance.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2679715 I THINK stock is 2.53 Ghz..Don't quote me on that


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> [update]
> What I've done last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air cooling, low ambient temp.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2680124




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2679715 I THINK stock is 2.53 Ghz..Don't quote me on that


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2679715 I THINK stock is 2.53 Ghz..Don't quote me on that


Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E6600 (4M Cache, *2.40 GHz*, 1066 MHz FSB)


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor E6600 (4M Cache, *2.40 GHz*, 1066 MHz FSB)


Hahah, you still quoted him on that too!


----------



## CrazyMonkey

[email protected] Rock stable 24/7

http://valid.canardpc.com/2683599


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> [email protected] Rock stable 24/7
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2683599




Also fixed some validations around yours


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Also fixed some validations around yours


Have some 2 or 3 more CPU's to kill with this Mobo (Celeron 450, P4 640)... The celeron will have a suicide shot for sure!







Just cost me 5€ (Around $7)


----------



## TheDoctor46

submitting my stable 4.4GHz clock. Will validate higher soon.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2684075


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> submitting my stable 4.4GHz clock. Will validate higher soon.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2684075


----------



## Brizzol

Submitting my 4.5 Ghz o.c.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2684414


----------



## nuno_p

Update to 4.6GHZ.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2684477

http://valid.canardpc.com/2684477


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brizzol*
> 
> Submitting my 4.5 Ghz o.c.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2684414



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuno_p*
> 
> Update to 4.6GHZ.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2684477
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2684477


----------



## slurk2k

this is my current stable clock with air cooling

http://valid.canardpc.com/2692620


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> this is my current stable clock with air cooling
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2692620


----------



## 8bitG33k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2693040

EDITED: http://valid.canardpc.com/2695107


----------



## Name Change

http://valid.canardpc.com/2644359
24/7 Clocks

I was gonna post my old X2 3800+ 939 but unsure if there's a limit of 1 cpu per user..


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2693040



Please, use your OC.net nickname in your validation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2644359
> 24/7 Clocks
> 
> I was gonna post my old X2 3800+ 939 but unsure if there's a limit of 1 cpu per user..




There is no limit in the number of validations you give, it's only that I update your old validation rather than adding a new one when you give a validation with the same cpu or at least the same model


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Please, use your OC.net nickname in your validation.
> 
> 
> There is no limit in the number of validations you give, it's only that I update your old validation rather than adding a new one when you give a validation with the same cpu or at least the same model


New validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2695173


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> New validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2695107



You don't have a clock high enough for the club in this validation. The validation must be both with your name and with at least 1 GHz over the stock speed of your chip.


----------



## chino1974

Here's my submission. Hope all is right









http://valid.canardpc.com/2695160][/url]


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> You don't have a clock high enough for the club in this validation. The validation must be both with your name and with at least 1 GHz over the stock speed of your chip.


1. My OCN username is "8bitg33k"

2. How is 4.5 not 1GHz above 3.5 stock speed of the 3770k?

Let try this one more time, 3's a charm:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2695173

Sorry about the hassle. I should pay better attention next time!


----------



## stringcheese166

http://valid.canardpc.com/2695181


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Here's my submission. Hope all is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2695160][/url]



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> 1. My OCN username is "8bitg33k"
> 
> 2. How is 4.5 not 1GHz above 3.5 stock speed of the 3770k?
> 
> Let try this one more time, 3's a charm:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2695173
> 
> Sorry about the hassle. I should pay better attention next time!



No problem







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stringcheese166*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2695181




Please, use your OC.net username in the validation.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2693847 Netburst powah!


----------



## Name Change

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Please, use your OC.net nickname in your validation.
> 
> 
> There is no limit in the number of validations you give, it's only that I update your old validation rather than adding a new one when you give a validation with the same cpu or at least the same model


Ahh right on.
thx..


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2693847 Netburst powah!


----------



## Animag771

Here is mine:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2698929

i7 3820 @ 4625.12 MHz for a mere 28.5% overclock

Not a GREAT overclock but give me a break, its my first overclock







and honestly I'm a bit afraid to get too crazy on air cooling. Not sure how well my Havik 140 can handle it yet.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animag771*
> 
> Here is mine:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2698929
> 
> i7 3820 @ 4625.12 MHz for a mere 28.5% overclock


----------



## Xecutionr

http://valid.canardpc.com/2699183


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xecutionr*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2699183


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Update for me
5.4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2702270

So close to 2GHz OC


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Update for me
> 5.4GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2702270
> 
> So close to 2GHz OC





I hate it when it's so close... :|


----------



## Jsh900

My i5 2500k

http://valid.canardpc.com/2705468


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsh900*
> 
> My i5 2500k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2705468


----------



## gamer11200

i5-760
http://valid.canardpc.com/2707235


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> i5-760
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2707235


----------



## stubass

first try with a 3770k, just ran 5 runs of IBT
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707506

chip installed today so more to come


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> first try with a 3770k, just ran 5 runs of IBT
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707506
> 
> chip installed today so more to come


hmm the heat bunnies hit at 4.6
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707514



as seen with the max temps


----------



## stubass

prob the best i can get outta this cpu
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707592

might try atleast for 5GHz boot in the cool of the morning.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707506



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707514




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2707592


----------



## slurk2k

Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2708069

Higher bus-speed, higher nb freq, higher ram speed, lower multiplier, same voltage


----------



## stubass

update of 3770k
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2708239


----------



## John Shepard

Been running this one since 2008:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2708335


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> Update:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2708069
> 
> Higher bus-speed, higher nb freq, higher ram speed, lower multiplier, same voltage


----------



## Bogd4n

Another LGA775 CPU.








[email protected] Mhz (1,62V set in BIOS) air cooling.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2710056

The CPU does [email protected] Ghz with 1.300V, so for me it's weird that it needs so much voltage for ~4,2 Ghz.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> Another LGA775 CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] Mhz (1,62V set in BIOS) air cooling.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2710056
> 
> The CPU does [email protected] Ghz with 1.300V, so for me it's weird that it needs so much voltage for ~4,2 Ghz.


----------



## stubass

Dear Mr fewtcher, you forgot my latest update








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> update of 3770k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2708239


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> update of 3770k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2708239




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Been running this one since 2008:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2708335




Thanks for the reminder, stubass, dunno why I missed these two validations... I need to be more careful


----------



## stubass

no problems fewtcher, your still doing a good job


----------



## TheGrayDon10

http://valid.canardpc.com/2709694


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2709694




Please, resubmit with your full OC.net username.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Because the 10 at the end changes everything.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2713023


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> Because the 10 at the end changes everything.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2713023




Sorry for the trouble, I know it's boring to validate a second time, but these are the rules in the club... If I could change it for you - I would, but I can't. It takes you only a second to change the nick in the validation


----------



## Radmanhs

http://valid.canardpc.com/2713759

I want to join! I want to join!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2713759
> 
> I want to join! I want to join!


----------



## desdinova

http://valid.canardpc.com/2716924


----------



## darkapollo

Aww I wanna join but CPUz wont change my user name.. Every submission comes up with my computer name no matter what I type into the NAME field.








-=EDIT=-
FINALLY... Unlocked SEMP145 (2.8ghz)
http://valid.canardpc.com/2717090


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desdinova*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2716924



Sorry, but you haven't reached 1 GHz over the stock speed, you lack 0.08 MHz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkapollo*
> 
> ]Aww I wanna join but CPUz wont change my user name.. Every submission comes up with my computer name no matter what I type into the NAME field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -=EDIT=-
> FINALLY... Unlocked SEMP145 (2.8ghz)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2717090


----------



## desdinova

I've got another test just over 1Ghz here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2714980

But I typo'd my name...


----------



## Modest Mouse

I wanna be a part of the cool kids club


----------



## TSX06

http://valid.canardpc.com/2717573

It hides in the basement


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desdinova*
> 
> I've got another test just over 1Ghz here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2714980
> 
> But I typo'd my name...



I'll accept it this time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> I wanna be a part of the cool kids club



Please, next time give link to the validation for easier acceptance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2717573
> 
> It hides in the basement


----------



## TSX06

1GHz over turbo.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2718822


----------



## clintwilks

url : http://valid.canardpc.com/2719383

meh


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> 1GHz over turbo.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2718822



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clintwilks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> url : http://valid.canardpc.com/2719383
> 
> meh


----------



## Jtrain

http://valid.canardpc.com/2720253

Pushed it over 4GHz today


----------



## Chunin

http://valid.canardpc.com/2720829


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtrain*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2720253



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2720829


----------



## Danny M

http://valid.canardpc.com/2721549


----------



## Stickeelion

hahaha oh dear, I read the title of this thread and thought "who would wan't to run their CPU at 1GHz??" then I read a few posts and I realized it was stock+1GHz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danny M*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2721549


----------



## PedroC1999

FX 6300 @ 5033.64 With A H100i

http://valid.canardpc.com/2725520


----------



## Sam muel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> FX 6300 @ 5033.64 With A H100i
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2725520


MATE... you need to teach me how :L


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam muel*
> 
> MATE... you need to teach me how :L


As in what... il be happy to help


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> FX 6300 @ 5033.64 With A H100i
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2725520


----------



## PedroC1999

Update!

[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/2725948


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Update!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2725948


----------



## PedroC1999

And again...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2726751


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> And again...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2726751


----------



## PedroC1999

Update please!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694

This is a small one but every MHz counts, I can go any higher, its the chips limit


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Update please!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694
> 
> This is a small one but every MHz counts, I can go any higher, its the chips limit





You have a typo in your nick, watch out next time


----------



## PedroC1999

*Correction!

I *CANT* go any higher


----------



## Delirious84

FX-6100 Stock @ 3.3Ghz
My OC 4.4Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2729261


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delirious84*
> 
> FX-6100 Stock @ 3.3Ghz
> My OC 4.4Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2729261


----------



## Delirious84

I'm just glad someone still keeps up with the clubs


----------



## S1lv3rflame

High Enuff?









http://valid.canardpc.com/2729761


----------



## Delirious84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> High Enuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2729761


I mean, you could go a *lil* higher


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delirious84*
> 
> I mean, you could go a *lil* higher


oh boy. I tried. crashed when i tried to validate my 5.5 Clock soo...


----------



## TonicX

http://valid.canardpc.com/2728836 ADD ME PLEASE. 3.5ghz stock


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> High Enuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2729761



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonicX*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2728836 ADD ME PLEASE. 3.5ghz stock



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delirious84*
> 
> I'm just glad someone still keeps up with the clubs


It's my job to do so


----------



## TheGrayDon10

An update http://valid.canardpc.com/2730725


----------



## DaveLT

http://valid.canardpc.com/2731086
 2.26GHz stock


----------



## neyel8r

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2730724


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> An update http://valid.canardpc.com/2730725




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2731086



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neyel8r*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2730724




And one validation from me:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2731641

Rank #3 currently, lol


----------



## Tex1954

http://valid.canardpc.com/2731790

I know, could go higher.. doesn't need to.

LOL!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2731790


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2731790
> 
> I know, could go higher.. doesn't need to.
> 
> LOL!


That's not an i7-950!









Hiya Tex!


----------



## Modest Mouse

http://valid.canardpc.com/2732713

Update


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2732713
> 
> Update


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's not an i7-950!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Tex!


LOL! No it ain't my 950 which is still doing perfectly! It's a new BOINC machine for fun...

How are you? Long time no see I guess... been busy, new job and all that...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2731790
> 
> I know, could go higher.. doesn't need to.
> 
> LOL!


Lmao Tex, my Xeon says hi to your i5 (and more personally to your 950)











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2704567

But i understand your point, that's why i won't be taking my 2600k higher. Plenty enough for what i do with it, even if it's hogging a whole WCing loop (my Xeon is sharing with way too many things







)



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2725772


----------



## DaveLT

4.6GHz is an impressive clock indeed even on nehalem








I'll possibly get hold on some X5560 (Does cost 100$ though) to play with. Low TDP with high multiplier








I know from my experience low tdp chips although they can't handle very high current but they can OC really well. I've got my L5520 up to 3.6GHz on stock voltage stable







Either i got a super golden chip by luck of the hand or the L5520 is a OC'ing beast but i did get very far with 60C temps on 1.2V @ 3.6GHz (In this horrible climate and high altitude with bad paste + bad application i consider it VERY good)
Now what i do is run at 2.4GHz (2.53GHz turbo) and put 0.912V







Gigabyte's old LLC is working well but the set voltage is a bit far off (I set 0.935 or something i think, i BSOD during boot with 0.9V and now i know why but i've read the BSOD code and it is indeed not enough Vcore) but come to think of it in those days you didn't really have digital VRMs yet









I'll continue running p95 for 6 hours and see how stable it is. I knew it, i would have been much happier with a LGA1366 instead of a FX and i really am very happy and satisfied with 4 core HT









I might try cracking 4.05GHz (with 1.2V i'll wager) tomorrow (That's the limit for 225MHz BCLK and if i switch on turbo boost i might get 4275 or i might get a BSOD







)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's not an i7-950!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya Tex!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! No it ain't my 950 which is still doing perfectly! It's a new BOINC machine for fun...
> 
> How are you? Long time no see I guess... been busy, new job and all that...
Click to expand...

Yep, just saying hi. Long time no see, but now I see that you just got swallowed up with boincing.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yep, just saying hi. Long time no see, but now I see that you just got swallowed up with boincing.


Oh heck, I been doing BOINC since 2005... and other distributed computing stuff before that..

I came first to OCN to see about overclocking my 950 and never left... changed BOINC team to OCN and been here ever since...

And Starbomba, man, he got some $$$$ to build what he has... I remember when he was wondering if a P4 was any good...

LOL!










I have 9 machines running BOINC right now and 10 more to assemble one of these days using stackable tech-stations to create my BOINC farm more or less... it's fun...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 4.6GHz is an impressive clock indeed even on nehalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll possibly get hold on some X5560 (Does cost 100$ though) to play with. Low TDP with high multiplier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know from my experience low tdp chips although they can't handle very high current but they can OC really well. I've got my L5520 up to 3.6GHz on stock voltage stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either i got a super golden chip by luck of the hand or the L5520 is a OC'ing beast but i did get very far with 60C temps on 1.2V @ 3.6GHz (In this horrible climate and high altitude with bad paste + bad application i consider it VERY good)
> Now what i do is run at 2.4GHz (2.53GHz turbo) and put 0.912V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte's old LLC is working well but the set voltage is a bit far off (I set 0.935 or something i think, i BSOD during boot with 0.9V and now i know why but i've read the BSOD code and it is indeed not enough Vcore) but come to think of it in those days you didn't really have digital VRMs yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll continue running p95 for 6 hours and see how stable it is. I knew it, i would have been much happier with a LGA1366 instead of a FX and i really am very happy and satisfied with 4 core HT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try cracking 4.05GHz (with 1.2V i'll wager) tomorrow (That's the limit for 225MHz BCLK and if i switch on turbo boost i might get 4275 or i might get a BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I really have no idea on how Intel bins their chips. The X5560 is essentially the same as my W3530, down to the same clock speed and transistor size, yet it has an extra QPI link (and it is faster to boot) and lower TDP (95W VS 130W).









I'm not too interested on the max overclock though. For everyday stuff i'll have it clocked at 4 GHz (212x19 @ 1.3v). When placed together with a 7950+7970, it generates too much heat, even if it is underwater. (i do plan to lap it soon). Also, the 4.6 GHz isn't stable. I did got it stable @ 4.5 GHz (215x21 @1.45v) but it ran way too hot for my liking, when my GPU's are working 100%.

I really loved how it undervolted. I could get 3 GHz off it (133x22) @ 0.985v and i could keep stock speeds without Turbo (2.8 GHz) @ 0.975v. Ran super cold as well.

My next upgrade would be a 980x/990x. That hexa has been calling me for quite a while, and only until now i can affford it. I really wish i could get a 3930k, but getting a x79 mobo which is a sidegrade or an upgrade to what i have, the CPU and 8 GB RAM more would be too much for my wallet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yep, just saying hi. Long time no see, but now I see that you just got swallowed up with boincing.


He's not the only one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> And Starbomba, man, he got some $$$$ to build what he has... I remember when he was wondering if a P4 was any good...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have *9* machines running BOINC right now and *10* more to assemble one of these days using stackable tech-stations to create my BOINC farm more or less... it's fun...


These upgrades were from my own hard earned cash after a bit over a year of saving. I call it an early bday gift









What killed me the most were the GPU's. My P67 combo was roughly $325, and my x58 was around $400 (CPU+Mobo+RAM), but the cards were $750. Still, it's for BOINC (and a bit of side gaming







)

I do remember that as well. My rig was a E6400, and my 9400 GT back when i started BOINC ~3 years ago. Man, time sure flies.

Also, speaking of rich people...


----------



## alancsalt

I thought you lived in a small apartment Tex? If so, must be getting crowded in there.









(or am I getting error messages from my memory cells?)


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! I was in a small apartment, but moved to a house in Kentucky! LOL!

Now I have room to grow and no wife or kids to tell me how to spend my money. Putting together a CPU farm has taken me 7 months of buying everything I can on sale a few pieces at a time... but it will be worth it..










Got ten of these with the stacking parts...


----------



## alancsalt

As long as you guys are enjoying!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> As long as you guys are enjoying!


Hell ya it's fun!

LOL!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> As long as you guys are enjoying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell ya it's fun!
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...

It is indeed


----------



## TSX06

http://valid.canardpc.com/2733598


----------



## DMills

http://valid.canardpc.com/2733617

cpu is actually at 1.45v

first stable setup, never gets above 45C on the h220


----------



## criss969

4GHz i7 920 C0

http://valid.canardpc.com/2733627


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I really have no idea on how Intel bins their chips. The X5560 is essentially the same as my W3530, down to the same clock speed and transistor size, yet it has an extra QPI link (and it is faster to boot) and lower TDP (95W VS 130W).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too interested on the max overclock though. For everyday stuff i'll have it clocked at 4 GHz (212x19 @ 1.3v). When placed together with a 7950+7970, it generates too much heat, even if it is underwater. (i do plan to lap it soon). Also, the 4.6 GHz isn't stable. I did got it stable @ 4.5 GHz (215x21 @1.45v) but it ran way too hot for my liking, when my GPU's are working 100%.
> 
> I really loved how it undervolted. I could get 3 GHz off it (133x22) @ 0.985v and i could keep stock speeds without Turbo (2.8 GHz) @ 0.975v. Ran super cold as well.
> 
> My next upgrade would be a 980x/990x. That hexa has been calling me for quite a while, and only until now i can affford it. I really wish i could get a 3930k, but getting a x79 mobo which is a sidegrade or an upgrade to what i have, the CPU and 8 GB RAM more would be too much for my wallet.










I am using 16GB now with 4GB for my RAMDisk. Just keep in mind that my 60W TDP part has a max recommended current of 80Amps ... apparently, i ain't getting anywhere near that at 3.6GHz anyway









Gainestown parts are a bit different, they may seem like they are harvested the same way but they are a bit different inside. Yours will run at [email protected] although mine won't run any lower than [email protected] peak power consumption is only 30W ... yes 30W


----------



## DaveLT

I finally understand now. It's most likely the L5520 has locked memory multipliers


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2733598



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMills*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2733617



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criss969*
> 
> 4GHz i7 920 C0
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2733627




Please, revalidate with your full OC.net username instead of your pc's name








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2704567



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2725772


----------



## Starbomba

*Welp, checking at the submissions i forgot to update my i3 submission. Sorry 'bout that







*

5.1 GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2382725
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using 16GB now with 4GB for my RAMDisk. Just keep in mind that my 60W TDP part has a max recommended current of 80Amps ... apparently, i ain't getting anywhere near that at 3.6GHz anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gainestown parts are a bit different, they may seem like they are harvested the same way but they are a bit different inside. Yours will run at [email protected] although mine won't run any lower than [email protected] peak power consumption is only 30W ... yes 30W


30w? That's quite the achievement for a Nehalem quadcore with HT. Bet it runs icy cold as well.

Gainestown in itself is a total unknown for me. Same architecture as Bloomfield, down to cache and clock speeds. The only difference would be the second QPI link, making it more useful for DP motherboards. The only other thing that makes it shine is that it seemed more friendly to downclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I finally understand now. It's most likely the L5520 has locked memory multipliers


That would be a bit weird, especially since my own Xeon has unlocked memory multipliers.

Intel is confusing me more everytime. I mean, how hard is to keep a simpler low-power, standard and extreme (6 core) lineup?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> *Welp, checking at the submissions i forgot to update my i3 submission. Sorry 'bout that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 5.1 GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2382725


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> *Welp, checking at the submissions i forgot to update my i3 submission. Sorry 'bout that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 5.1 GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2382725
> 30w? That's quite the achievement for a Nehalem quadcore with HT. Bet it runs icy cold as well.
> 
> Gainestown in itself is a total unknown for me. Same architecture as Bloomfield, down to cache and clock speeds. The only difference would be the second QPI link, making it more useful for DP motherboards. The only other thing that makes it shine is that it seemed more friendly to downclocking.
> That would be a bit weird, especially since my own Xeon has unlocked memory multipliers.
> 
> Intel is confusing me more everytime. I mean, how hard is to keep a simpler low-power, standard and extreme (6 core) lineup?


Icy cold ... not







45C full load because weather's getting pretty bad recently causing 29C ambient temps and air molecular density up here is pretty low








I haven't fitted 80CFM deltas yet but when i do i'll definitely hop for 4GHz stable







And my paste is terrible stock paste and also i f'ed up the thermal paste. I need to apply a small amount in all areas next time, no matter what i do i can't get a thin layer to form on the IHS with my Ice Blade GS (Low mounting pressure, that's for sure)
Gainestown also has another feature, clock for clock they are a bit faster than bloomfield and it downvolts very well but yes my memory multipliers are DEFINITELY locked.
200FSB then i finally got 1600 and that was in triple channel single dimm per channel. Not a IMC problem but a locked IMC multiplier, just for fun i tried 6X multiplier and it stuck at 1600


----------



## criss969

http://valid.canardpc.com/2736066


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criss969*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2736066


----------



## criss969

Thank you! <3


----------



## alancsalt

Doing a great job here fewtcher!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Doing a great job here fewtcher!


Thanks, trying to do my best








Just yesterday I was reading my posts when Dilyn was managing the club... I have so much typos there!


----------



## PedroC1999

You stepped up to the job and got more professional, thats how life works like...


----------



## Chunin

UPDATE:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2737671


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2737671


----------



## preston.murrell

mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/2653136


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preston.murrell*
> 
> mine
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653136




Nice one


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Icy cold ... not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45C full load because weather's getting pretty bad recently causing 29C ambient temps and air molecular density up here is pretty low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't fitted 80CFM deltas yet but when i do i'll definitely hop for 4GHz stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my paste is terrible stock paste and also i f'ed up the thermal paste. I need to apply a small amount in all areas next time, no matter what i do i can't get a thin layer to form on the IHS with my Ice Blade GS (Low mounting pressure, that's for sure)
> Gainestown also has another feature, clock for clock they are a bit faster than bloomfield and it downvolts very well but yes my memory multipliers are DEFINITELY locked.
> 200FSB then i finally got 1600 and that was in triple channel single dimm per channel. Not a IMC problem but a locked IMC multiplier, just for fun i tried 6X multiplier and it stuck at 1600


You complan about 29c, i live on that much and even higher. Try living on average 30c temps, with peaks of 35-37c and up to 40c on summer.









It doesn't run as cold as i imagined. My W3530 undervolted runs @ 52-55c on full load (BOINC/[email protected]), but it is under water with MX-4 as TIM, and that is if my GPU's are not doing anything and my fans are running at full power.

I have always used the center pea dot method, and it's always worked up fine for me. But yeah, if you cannot get the pressure as it should, try using washers and nuts in creative ways. Cheapest way to increase mounting pressure, and it worked with my H50 and H70. I'd also try and see if you can get some good 38mm fans. When undervolted i got it down to 50c on full load and air running a Thermalright Ultima-90, and two Panaflo FBA12G12H fans on push-pull. The noise wasn't deafening (in fact, i love them because they're pretty quiet for the air they push), but it was indeed louder than 6 of my GT's, but i can assume it was because i had it in an open bench setup, and my GT's are caged inside the case.

I really wonder what kind of sorcery Intel used to make Gainestown slightly better than regular Bloomfield on the same architecture, but i'd hate to limit my RAM to 1600 MHz. I might get a cheapo one just to test it, but my definite update will be a hexacore W3670, W3690, X5679, X5690 or 980x.

There is one chip that piques my interest though, the L5630. Quadcore+HT, 2.13 GHz, x17 multi with turbo, 32nm Gulftown and 40w. Should be an awesome clocker, even if it may have locked memory multipliers, and even then, it should reach 1600 MHz with a x8 multiplier.

EDIT: I do wish it had a higher multiplier though, but it looks like, with a bit of fine tuning, it could get pretty efficient power-wise. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1531523


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> You complan about 29c, i live on that much and even higher. Try living on average 30c temps, with peaks of 35-37c and up to 40c on summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't run as cold as i imagined. My W3530 undervolted runs @ 52-55c on full load (BOINC/[email protected]), but it is under water with MX-4 as TIM, and that is if my GPU's are not doing anything and my fans are running at full power.
> I have always used the center pea dot method, and it's always worked up fine for me. But yeah, if you cannot get the pressure as it should, try using washers and nuts in creative ways. I'd also try and see if you can get some good 38mm fans.
> I really wonder what kind of sorcery Intel used to make Gainestown slightly better than regular Bloomfield on the same architecture, but i'd hate to limit my RAM to 1600 MHz.
> There is one chip that piques my interest though, the L5630.


Is your areas temps in farenheit or celsius? 45 degrees is definitely extremely unbearable







We have average 30C temps with peaks of 35 in the day. I'm using some crap stock paste from the package that's got a extremely poor spreadability
Thankfully Deepcool supplied some washers meant for installation on LGA775/1155/1156 platforms, i can use that!









I always wanted AFB1212SHEs (Same pressure and CFM as a FFB1212EHE at lower noise levels and thankfully lower power as well) but i'm swapping my WFB1212Ms for AFB1212Hs soon








You should be able to lock it at 18x multi with 200FSB about the same as a L5520. I'll definitely see so when the prices come down. When the prices come down low enough that's when servers start to phase out hardware, i am doing 2.4GHz @ 0.912V (Could go lower, haven't tried but it's definitely stable) and drawing only 0.83W while surfing and 30W in OCCT and P95, talk about power efficient








But i think L5630 should be able to draw only half of that.

The more impressive ones should be L5640 and L5638. 12 threads














For now i'll stick to gainestown.
*I also want a Deepcool Neptwin Pro (Normal neptwin with nickel plating pipes)







And eventually when i've got the wheat 2x 360s and 1x 480

I'm looking into buying 2X Plextor M5S 128GB SSDs to put in RAID 0 as well as 2X 7870 and a Asus P6X58D Premium (100$!) and a few L5520s(50$ only!) for binning or 1 X5560 that goes for about 100$

Again that's is if when i earn extra cash. I spent quite a lot of my two month savings after having my main system just die on me along with my laptop.







No more laptops for me, not ever anymore.
And the only motherboard this time that i really like is the EX58-UD5! It's got funky character but overclocking is easy on it. Very easy


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> EDIT: I do wish it had a higher multiplier though, but it looks like, with a bit of fine tuning, it could get pretty efficient power-wise. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1531523


If that's a validation, it's


because of the name in the validation


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Is your areas temps in farenheit or celsius? 45 degrees is definitely extremely unbearable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have average 30C temps with peaks of 35 in the day. I'm using some crap stock paste from the package that's got a extremely poor spreadability
> Thankfully Deepcool supplied some washers meant for installation on LGA775/1155/1156 platforms, i can use that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted AFB1212SHEs (Same pressure and CFM as a FFB1212EHE at lower noise levels and thankfully lower power as well) but i'm swapping my WFB1212Ms for AFB1212Hs soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to lock it at 18x multi with 200FSB about the same as a L5520. I'll definitely see so when the prices come down. When the prices come down low enough that's when servers start to phase out hardware, i am doing 2.4GHz @ 0.912V (Could go lower, haven't tried but it's definitely stable) and drawing only 0.83W while surfing and 30W in OCCT and P95, talk about power efficient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i think L5630 should be able to draw only half of that.
> 
> The more impressive ones should be L5640 and L5638. 12 threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now i'll stick to gainestown.
> *I also want a Deepcool Neptwin Pro (Normal neptwin with nickel plating pipes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And eventually when i've got the wheat 2x 360s and 1x 480
> 
> I'm looking into buying 2X Plextor M5S 128GB SSDs to put in RAID 0 as well as 2X 7870 and a Asus P6X58D Premium (100$!) and a few L5520s(50$ only!) for binning or 1 X5560 that goes for about 100$
> 
> Again that's is if when i earn extra cash. I spent quite a lot of my two month savings after having my main system just die on me along with my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more laptops for me, not ever anymore.
> And the only motherboard this time that i really like is the EX58-UD5! It's got funky character but overclocking is easy on it. Very easy


I live on the Caribbean, so i use Celsius. It might be a lovely place to have fun at, but not so much to live on. Still, i wouldn't change it









The L5638 and L5640 look pretty good, though would look at the even-multiplier CPU's, with the right motherboard you can get one extra multiplier (not two). Also, for some odd reason, Nehalem seems to like odd multipliers the best. The best low-power Hexacore would be the L5645, which has a x18 multi, so you could get a forced x19 multi for a 3.8-4.2 GHz OC.

Another CPU i've got my eyes on is the X5698. Despite being a dualcore it eats 130w, but it has a freakishly high multiplier of x33 and the amazing speed of 4.4 GHz (that's got to be the fastest chip Intel has ever made). With a 200 bclk you could try to get a 6600 MHz OC, plus as it only has 2 cores it can be pushed far higher than anything that has 4 or 6 cores due to the lack of complexity even without extreme cooling. I wouldn't be surprised if it could get 5.3 GHz+ on plain air, and more on water. I do heavily doubt it could get to 6 GHz without being a bit extreme, like a TEC or a chiller, it's just too high of a speed. But still, getting 5 GHz+ stable on a non-Sandy (or Clarky i3) architecture on standard cooling would be darned awesome.

For x58 motherboards, very few catch my eye. Aside from the ROG and Classified ones, i do like how the x58A-OC and the G1 series look. The rest from Asus, EVGA and GB look like they tried to imitate the old Lanparty motherboards (and failed). I also like how the Sabertooth x58 looks (i like the Sabertooth series but i despise the Thermal Armor, it looks cheap IMHO).


----------



## DaveLT

What a extreme proc!







The TDPs on the hand ... and clockspeed reminds me of something (*cough* Presler *cough*)
But anyway, i don't really care much for motherboard colors unless it's a full black. They only recently started to make full-black motherboards








Whether the rest look like DFI Lanparty boards or not i don't care, i just want a board with VRMs that run at 40-50C MAXED! (Yeah ... EX58-UD5 does this with not much cooling at all and that's at 3.8GHz 1.2V ... )


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What a extreme proc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TDPs on the hand ... and clockspeed reminds me of something (*cough* Presler *cough*)
> But anyway, i don't really care much for motherboard colors unless it's a full black. They only recently started to make full-black motherboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether the rest look like DFI Lanparty boards or not i don't care, i just want a board with VRMs that run at 40-50C MAXED! (Yeah ... EX58-UD5 does this with not much cooling at all and that's at 3.8GHz 1.2V ... )


Heh, the good ol' P4 days. It's quite surprising my P4 SL6WK eats almost as much power (or maybe more as it doesn't have speedstep) as my 2600k at stock speeds, and generates at least 10c more heat. And the 2600k has a whole "northbridge" on it!

There is one dark mobo that rules them all, and it has been out for a while...











The VRM cooling on my RIIE always kept them @ 49c when running 4.5 GHZ @ 1.45v, the problem is the IOH (i saw it go as high as 80c) since the cooling there was poorly designed. It's a nonisssue for me since i've got it under water. the RIIIBE seems to have fixed that.


----------



## DaveLT

RIIE, awesome








I nearly bought a RIIE


----------



## Wolfram

Here's my application to join! Keeping it quite frosty too.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2739792


----------



## rabidz7

wat if i cant run gpuz due to processor incompatibility.
No amd64
Lots of powerpc 64


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Here's my application to join! Keeping it quite frosty too. Max 43C.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2739792



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabidz7*
> 
> wat if i cant run gpuz due to processor incompatibility.
> No amd64
> Lots of powerpc 64


Sorry, but we accept only cpu-z validations.

Update from me:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2741108


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabidz7*
> 
> wat if i cant run gpuz due to processor incompatibility.
> No amd64
> Lots of powerpc 64


power mac g5 ?


----------



## u3kokypural

http://valid.canardpc.com/2748705


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3kokypural*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2748705


----------



## Brendon1555

Here's my application.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2752309


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brendon1555*
> 
> Here's my application.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2752309


----------



## Bogd4n

A small improvement with another E8400. Air cooling, around 10 C ambient temp, vcore 1.68 V on MM.








I kind of love 775 sk....









So, update:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2750172


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> A small improvement with another E8400. Air cooling, around 10 C ambient temp, vcore 1.68 V on MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of love 775 sk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, update:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2750172


----------



## u3kokypural

Small improvements, but my ram memory stops me for some reason. Windows gives me blue screen error 0x50. I read some threads but couldn't do better clock. If you can give me some tips would be great.

RAM:Corsair XMS2 DDR2 PC8500 2x2GB

http://valid.canardpc.com/2755899


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3kokypural*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2755899


----------



## Chunin

UPDATE:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2756908


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2756908


----------



## IchibahnSLC

Here is my Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2757744


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IchibahnSLC*
> 
> Here is my Validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2757744


----------



## Modest Mouse

Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2754351


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Update:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2754351


----------



## spizzlo

I'd like to join the club. Thanks


----------



## Chunin

And you probably could, had you posted your OC proof as per the requirements


----------



## spizzlo

I'm sorry I can't figure out what I did wrong.


----------



## Chunin

Ugh... Well actually nothing. Im just being a ******. I didnt click the picture youve included in your post since i assumed its in your sig not the actual post... Most people post the direct link to their validation


----------



## alancsalt

He did it right...must have unticked "import images" ....cause "import images kills the link....


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spizzlo*
> 
> I'd like to join the club. Thanks




^ Loled, I'm too tired to even try and understand what's the situation here


----------



## spizzlo

Already have an update. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Bogd4n

LGA775, *E6400*@4032 Mhz, *1,67V* (on MM), *Air cooling*, crappy chip.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2759073


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spizzlo*
> 
> Already have an update. I couldn't help myself.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> LGA775, *E6400*@4032 Mhz, *1,67V* (on MM), *Air cooling*, crappy chip.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2759073


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Well, here it is, not very hard to get to on a chip that already is at 3.5ghz stock, but meh, what can I say, I couldn't even get it to boot at 5ghz and it won't allow me, for some reason, to bump the voltage past 1.55v without getting an over-volt error.

*LINK:* http://valid.canardpc.com/2766517
*PHOTO:*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> Well, here it is, not very hard to get to on a chip that already is at 3.5ghz stock, but meh, what can I say, I couldn't even get it to boot at 5ghz and it won't allow me, for some reason, to bump the voltage past 1.55v without getting an over-volt error.
> 
> *LINK:* http://valid.canardpc.com/2766517
> *PHOTO:*


Maybe PedroC1999 - http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694 or Wolfram - http://valid.canardpc.com/2741445 could help?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2766517


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello, is LLC on? When I go for validations, I turn it off. Also, are you touching your FSB? Is powersavings on?


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hello, is LLC on? When I go for validations, I turn it off. Also, are you touching your FSB? Is powersavings on?


Yes the LLC is set to CPU Ultra High and CPU/NB is set to high. All power settings are off. No I haven't touched my FSB for some reason it just doesn't play well with this chip. I had the Vcore voltage set to 1.55v and in Prime95 it was even overvolting to 1.58v, temperatures were fine Socket 67c/CPU 58c. But it will not stop crashing past after 1hr, 4.5 is really the highest 8hr stable clock I am able to run, and it does not just drop a core while running, the whole PC just freezes. No matter how much voltage I try to give it and even with extreme OV enabled and Volt protection set to off LLC extreme, it won't even boot just gives me an over-volt error and as I have said I could give it more volts and maintain a some what safe temp (62-65 CPU/Socket 72-75c) if it would just let me.
My Motherboard is a Crosshair V Formula


----------



## PedroC1999

Lower LLc to thr setting under the one u got now


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Lower LLc to thr setting under the one u got now


Okay I'll give it a try, thanks for the swift reply.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Still no luck getting to 5Ghz won't even boot, I tried lowering the LLC it still ultimately gets me to the same voltage due to the Vdroop at the lower LLC I had it set to 1.625v,anything more would give me an Over volt error, and it would just run at 1.6 like it did with it set to 1.56v LLC Ultra High. I guess my chip just wasn't destined to get past 4.5ghz(I say 4.5 because it at 4.8 it is not up to my standards of what is stable.) If you have any other suggestions, I'd be happy to try them.


----------



## PedroC1999

Well, I think your chip is poorly binned, funny enough. my FIRST EVER oc was a 5.3GHz one, how funny!


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Well, I think your chip is poorly binned, funny enough. my FIRST EVER oc was a 5.3GHz one, how funny!


Yes, that is what I thought as well because most people are not having to much trouble getting these chips past 4.5, most at 4.7-4.8 and then there are the lucky ones that I have seen (1.49v for 5ghz). I might just pop the 4170 back into my board I was hitting 5.2ghz @ 1.55v though the temps were much higher on my bulldozer chip than my piledriver.


----------



## PedroC1999

My 6300 is poorly binned too, it need 1.48735 for 4.5 Stable.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> My 6300 is poorly binned too, it need 1.48735 for 4.5 Stable.


Well the strange thing is I only need 1.4v(LLC Ultra High=1.42-.3 underload) to reach 4.5Ghz, anything after that it just doesn't matter how much voltage I give it. Though I did get 4.6 2hrs stable @1.5v, but I'm on Air and wouldn't want to keep it at 1.5v 24/7 anyway especially considering I can OC the CPU/NB and HT Link to 2.8Ghz stable @ 1.4 vcore/1.4 CPU/NB and also obtain a wicked RAM overclock(CL6 1866mhz) while having it at 4.5Ghz rather than the wonky, crashing sometimes, 4.6Ghz, stand alone on it's own.


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes its poorly binned, but I will get the future 8core as soon as, so no probs for me.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes its poorly binned, but I will get the future 8core as soon as, so no probs for me.


Well to be honest I was going for a suicide mission here, to give me an excuse to buy a new CPU, and if it weren't for, I'm guessing it is the motherboard that would control over voltage errors, I would have tried for 5Ghz at all cost lol








Oh well just another AMD CPU kicking around my house as a backup I suppose.


----------



## alancsalt

Is there a newer mobo bios you could try?

(Or older...?)


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Is there a newer mobo bios you could try?
> 
> (Or older...?)


There most definitely is an older one, actually several of them, but I am using the latest and greatest, supposedly.








But other than the BIOS I am using there is only one other one that I could try that would officially support Vishera based cores. but luckily you pointed that out, I would have never thought of that. Might give it a go later on tonight.


----------



## toughacton

Ok got a new chip I've been working on and I finally got it high enough to be here







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2770041 This is a socket 939 Athalon 4200 x2 toledo chip that is a stock 2.2Ghz chip running at 3.2Ghz. Took forever to get the validation at this speed, so it isnt stable, but dangit I got it here


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2770041


----------



## umarsa

4.7Ghz from 3.5Ghz - Intel i7 3770k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2773225


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsa*
> 
> 4.7Ghz from 3.5Ghz - Intel i7 3770k
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2773225


----------



## nr9699

http://valid.canardpc.com/2773611
Feels kinda cheap, considering I didn't even have to change the voltages, but I'll take it


----------



## Chunin

Because, if that is your stock voltage, its extremely high...?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nr9699*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2773611
> Feels kinda cheap, considering I didn't even have to change the voltages, but I'll take it



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Because, if that is your stock voltage, its extremely high...?


It's probably just set to "Auto"


----------



## nr9699

Yea, I continued tweaking with it and could get around 1.115v, which was much nicer. My motherboard doesn't have PLL control, so it was hard to drop the voltage low for quick runs.


----------



## Chunin

Thats much better, good job! Btw, would be nice if you could add your rig (since youve already filled everything needed there) to your signature so we all can see it without going to your profile page.


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/2776058

New personal best overclock.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2776058
> 
> New personal best overclock.


----------



## Poisoner

Actually change mine to this one. http://valid.canardpc.com/2776071

I killed my video card after I rebooted with more FSB after that validation so I couldn't edit my post.


----------



## Baku

http://valid.canardpc.com/2778300

4.6
1.35 voltage


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Actually change mine to this one. http://valid.canardpc.com/2776071
> 
> I killed my video card after I rebooted with more FSB after that validation so I couldn't edit my post.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baku*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2778300
> 
> 4.6
> 1.35 voltage




Please, use your oc.net username in your validation.
Sorry for the late submission, I wasn't around these days


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey Fewtcher haven't posted here in ages all is good I hope








HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3930k @ 5105 @ 1.51vcore in the bios
http://valid.canardpc.com/2780661


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey Fewtcher haven't posted here in ages all is good I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3930k @ 5105 @ 1.51vcore in the bios
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2780661




Yup, all good







Gratz on your 1st place in the ranking


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz on your 1st place in the ranking


Very niiiicccceee


----------



## novemberzzz

Hiya, 3820/4.625 1.31 in bios.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2781617


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> Hiya, 3820/4.625 1.31 in bios.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2781617


----------



## KnownDragon

Hey I know this isn't really impressive. But I believe I earned to be in this club. If I don't post this right let me know guys.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2782103











3400 MHz is the original stock speed of this chip the occt shows it.


----------



## TheBlindOne

i would love to join heres my 3770k
http://valid.canardpc.com/2779492

and if you do laptops this was hard work








http://valid.canardpc.com/2782057


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2782103



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindOne*
> 
> i would love to join heres my 3770k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2779492



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindOne*
> 
> and if you do laptops this was hard work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2782057




Sorry, but we don't accept this socket


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Squeezed a bit more








http://valid.canardpc.com/2782610


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Squeezed a bit more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2782610


nice overclock


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> nice overclock


Thanks mate


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Squeezed a bit more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2782610


----------



## Destrto

Stock FX-8120: 3.1Ghz



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2781978


----------



## Modest Mouse

Update: Doin work

http://valid.canardpc.com/2784516

Maybe when I'm not too tired I'll try and bust up into the 2Ghz OC club


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Stock FX-8120: 3.1Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2781978



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> Update: Doin work
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2784516
> 
> Maybe when I'm not too tired I'll try and bust up into the 2Ghz OC club





Wish you luck


----------



## Destrto

Trying to get passed 4.5Ghz currently. Been following the guide here for Bulldozer chips, but i seem to keep hitting a wall. Anytime i try to get higher than 4.5Ghz, i have a tough time keeping it stable under load or testing. Could this just be my Cpu's limit?


----------



## rh pc

That should put me in the 1Ghz overclocked Club. VCore lowered









http://valid.canardpc.com/2785633

@Destrto: save for the ram and video we have the same setup. I have hit 4.4Ghz but cannot get it stable at all. Therefore I do not want to post that result. I am only posting CPU-Z validations when the system runs stable. I would really love to get to 4.4Ghz somehow...currently working on that


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> That should put me in the 1Ghz overclocked Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2785486


Is that your lowest vCore, that is extremely high


----------



## rh pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Is that your lowest vCore, that is extremely high


Not the lowest. I usually run 4.27Ghz @ 1.4265V. It's cause I have been trying to get to 4.4Ghz and forgot to reset voltage for my stable overclock, but it is not really happening though. Anything past 4.3Ghz is virtually impossible.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> Not the lowest. I usually run 4.27Ghz @ 1.4265V. It's cause I have been trying to get to 4.4Ghz and forgot to reset voltage for my stable overclock, but it is not really happening though. Anything past 4.3Ghz is virtually impossible.


Have you tried multiplier OCing it instead?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> That should put me in the 1Ghz overclocked Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2785486
> 
> @Destrto: save for the ram and video we have the same setup. I have hit 4.4Ghz but cannot get it stable at all. Therefore I do not want to post that result. I am only posting CPU-Z validations when the system runs stable. I would really love to get to 4.4Ghz somehow...currently working on that


I'm plenty stable at my 4.5Ghz. It's just trying to reach any higher than that where I run into issues. It may just be that i'm not pushing my vCore quite high enough to get there.. But I'm still trying here and there.


----------



## rh pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Have you tried multiplier OCing it instead?


I have, but I am tinkering with it again right now. Will update shortly...


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> That should put me in the 1Ghz overclocked Club. VCore lowered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2785633


----------



## danilon62

Am I in?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2719756


----------



## Destrto

I have a quick question.. I know it's probably not the right place... But, how do I add these clubs to my Signature??


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Am I in?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2719756



Sorry, you are some mhz short








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> I have a quick question.. I know it's probably not the right place... But, how do I add these clubs to my Signature??


Click on your name, scroll down till you see Signature - Edit signature. Just add the clubs' codes there








PS: The code for this club is in the first post, but I'm not 100% sure if it still works, haven't checked it recently


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are some mhz short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on your name, scroll down till you see Signature - Edit signature. Just add the clubs' codes there


Awesome, thanks.. Where can I find those codes?


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Awesome, thanks.. Where can I find those codes?


Aww, didnt see your edit.. Ill look for those codes in the other threads i've joined.. Thanks for that..


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Aww, didnt see your edit.. Ill look for those codes in the other threads i've joined.. Thanks for that..


No problems dude, we are all here to help each other


----------



## rh pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


Much appreciated. Ok, here is my updated VCore. It is set to 1.368V in the Bios, but on CPU-Z it bounces between 1.404V - 1.416V under full load running prime95. When running Cinebench it stays at 1.368V.

So, that is the lowest possible voltage at 4.2Ghz for me while system is still 100% stable. You would think I have some head room here, but for some reason it drops off so drastically past 4.2Ghz. I need at least 1.476V to get 4.3Ghz and then temps even on water become an issue at 67 degrees and prime usually fails after 25 mins. I will keep at it, but any input would be appreciated!

Here is the updated link below:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2785700


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> Much appreciated. Ok, here is my updated VCore. It is set to 1.368V in the Bios, but on CPU-Z it bounces between 1.404V - 1.416V under full load running prime95. When running Cinebench it stays at 1.368V.
> 
> So, that is the lowest possible voltage at 4.2Ghz for me while system is still 100% stable. You would think I have some head room here, but for some reason it drops off so drastically past 4.2Ghz. I need at least 1.476V to get 4.3Ghz and then temps even on water become an issue at 67 degrees and prime usually fails after 25 mins. I will keep at it, but any input would be appreciated!
> 
> Here is the updated link below:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2785700


Look for your LLC option in BIOS, and set that to Ultra High I believe it was. I notice on my Mobo, if i set it to the highest setting, my Voltages fluctuate more than one step down.

Also, every chip will be slightly different, some run cooler than others, while others require more voltage at the same speeds. Try not to compare others' reports to yours and think you arent doing something right. It may just be that your particular chip responds that way. Just keep an eye on your temps, if they reach that threshold, im betting that will be your limit for that particular cooling method you have.


----------



## rh pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Look for your LLC option in BIOS, and set that to Ultra High I believe it was. I notice on my Mobo, if i set it to the highest setting, my Voltages fluctuate more than one step down.
> 
> Also, every chip will be slightly different, some run cooler than others, while others require more voltage at the same speeds. Try not to compare others' reports to yours and think you arent doing something right. It may just be that your particular chip responds that way. Just keep an eye on your temps, if they reach that threshold, im betting that will be your limit for that particular cooling method you have.


Thanks for this advice!! So far so good!! Current setting: 4.319Ghz @ 1.452V no crashes through 20 mins of prime95 so far







Let's see if there is room for more.

But, 4.3Ghz should be verified here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2785881


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> Thanks for this advice!! So far so good!! Current setting: 4.319Ghz @ 1.452V no crashes through 20 mins of prime95 so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if there is room for more.
> 
> But, 4.3Ghz should be verified here:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2785881


Also, make sure you are aware that it looks like your FSB has been increased a couple of points. That could affect your overall stability as well, depending which method you;re attempting to use to overclock.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2785881


----------



## Kryton

Believe I'm gonna try to get another one in the list tomorrow if I can.

Not saying ATM what it is but I can say there isn't one in the list yet. With some luck, there will be tomorrow.


----------



## TheBlindOne

man seeing alot of good overclocks i like what i see







hehe


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindOne*
> 
> man seeing alot of good overclocks i like what i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe


Me too, I love managing this club, seeing some awesome stuff here


----------



## tasospaok123

Update! An old CPU-Z validation, but i just found out i have not posted this here.
3770K @ 4900Mhz : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424495

And some old validations (originally done for HWBOT submissions,but why not post them here?)

Pentium 4 Prescott @ 4155Mhz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2651457
Q9400 @ 3800Mhz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2443186


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*
> 
> 3770K @ 4900Mhz : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424495




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*
> 
> Pentium 4 Prescott @ 4155Mhz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2651457



We don't allow this socket here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*
> 
> Q9400 @ 3800Mhz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2443186


----------



## Destrto

Update to my recent submission

http://valid.canardpc.com/2788956


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Update to my recent submission
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2788956


Your latest submission is higher than this:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2781978


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Your latest submission is higher than this:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2781978


It's not meant to be a higher clock. Just an update to it. I thought I had uploaded the validation where i overclocked it with just the Multi. My mistake then.. No need to change anything..


----------



## Kryton

UGH!
Board took a dump yesterday when I was getting it ready to go for it.








I'm hoping it's not actually dead but that's a possibility - Giving a trouble code that indicates a RAM problem so for now I'll have to put off what I had planned until later. Too many projects going on ATM to fuss and worry over a single board problem.


----------



## TheBlindOne

Oh no that sucks man hope it's a easy fix


----------



## Kryton

Not a real big deal even if it's dead, I'll just breakout the next board and go again if I want but thanks.









As soon as I get the time I'll try it again with another board and see.


----------



## brutuscat2

Processor Model: Core i7-3770k
Stepping: E1
Voltage: 1.200v
Batch#: 3237B871
Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/2790500


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutuscat2*
> 
> Processor Model: Core i7-3770k
> Stepping: E1
> Voltage: 1.200v
> Batch#: 3237B871
> Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/2790500




The nickname in your validation doesn't match your oc.net nick and you need .08 mhz more to be accepted in the club


----------



## brutuscat2

Now its at 4500.31MHz

Processor Model: Core i7-3770k
Stepping: E1
Voltage: 1.200v
Batch#: 3237B871
Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/2791543


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutuscat2*
> 
> Now its at 4500.31MHz
> 
> Processor Model: Core i7-3770k
> Stepping: E1
> Voltage: 1.200v
> Batch#: 3237B871
> Validation URL: http://valid.canardpc.com/2791543


----------



## Fieldsweeper

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2793020

I would like to be added to this club please


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2793020
> 
> I would like to be added to this club please


----------



## Fieldsweeper

sweeet


----------



## num3ers

let me in...







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2794466


----------



## Modest Mouse

Do you know the secret password?







lol


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Already in different processor(i7-3820);

http://valid.canardpc.com/2794774

Going to try for higher now









Got just under 5 Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2794781


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num3ers*
> 
> let me in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2794466



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2794774



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2794781


----------



## toughacton

Alright, I got a new chip to add. Its another opteron 165 1.8Ghz stock pulling over 3.1GHz on air. This one is stepping CCB1E 0606VPMW (the old submission is a CCBBE 0610DPMW) Really wishing I had some water cooling for this bad boy








Helps if I actually post the CPUZ link







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2794822


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2794822


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/2795226


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2795226


----------



## DarkSamus

Can I get in please?

Thanx goes to HOMECINEMA-PC who helped me to achieve this...
http://valid.canardpc.com/2795441


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Can I get in please?
> 
> Thanx goes to HOMECINEMA-PC who helped me to achieve this...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2795441


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2796312

Sorry fewtcher, I just keep pushing this chip. Suicide funs are so much fun. Trying to hit a 2ghz overclock, just 10mhz shy.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Can I get in please?
> 
> Thanx goes to HOMECINEMA-PC who helped me to achieve this...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2795441


Nice OC! I got up around there to!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2796312
> 
> Sorry fewtcher, I just keep pushing this chip. Suicide funs are so much fun. Trying to hit a 2ghz overclock, just 10mhz shy.





I enjoy seeing you progress further and further


----------



## master256

Please add me to the AMD List:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2797989

AMD FX-8150 from 3600Mhz --> 5124.66 MHz









Enough so far...


----------



## alancsalt

Henceforth, this is the *[Official]* 1GHz Overclock Club, by consent of Enterprise.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master256*
> 
> Please add me to the AMD List:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2797989
> 
> AMD FX-8150 from 3600Mhz --> 5124.66 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough so far...



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Henceforth, this is the *[Official]* 1GHz Overclock Club, by consent of Enterprise.


Wut?


----------



## alancsalt

well, means no one can make a duplicate thread and claim to be original, but also it's recognition that a thread is a "stayer'.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> well, means no one can make a duplicate thread and claim to be original, but also it's recognition that a thread is a "stayer'.


Oh yeah, that's cool


----------



## alancsalt

Just been brought up in the 2GHz Club... What say you to calling it the [Official] *+*1GHz Overclock Club?


----------



## master256

I would say that would be a good Idea, the ' + 1Ghz' makes it clearer what is ment here in this threat

" [Official] 1GHz Overclock Club " sounds a bit like : "...for all pople who manage to clock over 1Ghz..."


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just been brought up in the 2GHz Club... What say you to calling it the [Official] *+*1GHz Overclock Club?


Sounds good to me, but you shouldn't ask me, I'm not the owner, I'm just the manager


----------



## alancsalt

Ok, you might need to edit some other things a little, like sig...


----------



## Boyd

+1Ghz overclock is for example my 3570k 3.4Ghz stock now at 4.4Ghz?

http://ark.intel.com/products/65520

http://valid.canardpc.com/2798150


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

You got it..


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You got it..


yay


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2798150



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ok, you might need to edit some other things a little, like sig...


Done







Let me know if I have to change anything else


----------



## master256

A little update on my speed, wish it was more but at least it gains me a few places in the list i think...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2803157

---
edit:
forget what i said:
How could we just say:

*Set yourself a goal...then crush it*









just wanted 5250Mhz ... I ended up going past 5350Mhz









http://valid.canardpc.com/2803178

personal goal reached for this time








AMD FX-8150 @ 5354.66 MHz @ 1,56V


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master256*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2803178


----------



## novemberzzz

Small update http://valid.canardpc.com/2800886


----------



## KnownDragon

Update please, can get it higher but going to have to tweak the settings to get it stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2793624


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Update please, can get it higher but going to have to tweak the settings to get it stable.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2793624


That's nice for a phenom 2, but stable is overrated. All I care is that it boots into the OS long enough for me to open cpu-z and press F7.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *novemberzzz*
> 
> Small update http://valid.canardpc.com/2800886




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2793624


----------



## beezweeky

Can I join too? My stock clocks for my AMD Phenom II are 3.0Ghz Here is the link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256480


----------



## hawkeye071292

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2803634

AM3+ 8350 [email protected] 4.0Ghz OC'd to 5117.33 MHz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beezweeky*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256480



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2803634


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2802488 3.17 stock


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2802488 3.17 stock


----------



## Lifeshield

3.4ghz stock clock to 4.5ghz overclock.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2803129


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 3.4ghz stock clock to 4.5ghz overclock.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2803129


----------



## KnownDragon

Hate to do this guys but update please.







http://valid.canardpc.com/2807214


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Hate to do this guys but update please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2807214




You haven't submitted this processor before, this is not an update


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't submitted this processor before, this is not an update


Sorry you are absolutely right. Just had this for a few hours tonight.


----------



## bfromcolo

http://valid.canardpc.com/2807898 FX6300 at 4.5, chip will go higher but I'm at the limit of my cooling.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2807898 FX6300 at 4.5, chip will go higher but I'm at the limit of my cooling.


----------



## Destrto

Update -- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2807998


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Update -- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2807998


This ID is valid, but not published


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> This ID is valid, but not published


What do you mean, not published?
When I click to validate a new clock, it gives me a different ID.
This is my original, I believe. HERE


----------



## fewtcher




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> This ID is valid, but not published
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean, not published?
> When I click to validate a new clock, it gives me a different ID.
> This is my original, I believe. HERE
Click to expand...

No one else can see it. We get a blank page with "This ID is valid, but not published"

I believe you have "publish online" unchecked in CPUZ when you validate.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


Ohhhh, I think the tab that says "publish online" was un ticked..

Let me try again..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2808677


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No one else can see it. We get a blank page with "This ID is valid, but not published"
> 
> I believe you have "publish online" unchecked in CPUZ when you validate.


Thanks, I had no idea that had happened.


----------



## alancsalt

That last one is visible.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2808677





Good thing Alan is here to guide us


----------



## IndicaNights

I'm on here ounce for my 955 BE lets see if the new 8350 Qualifies . i think i can even squeeze a lil more out of her if need be .









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2805505


----------



## PedroC1999

Golden Chip, or mis reading?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> I'm on here ounce for my 955 BE lets see if the new 8350 Qualifies . i think i can even squeeze a lil more out of her if need be .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2805505




5 GHz on 1V


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing Alan is here to guide us


Thanks guys for the guide there. Had no idea I had to make sure that box was ticked.


----------



## Curleyyy

I'd love to get added to the list, cheers.

IB 3770k @ 4.6
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2811348


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2811348


----------



## RalphWasntHere

i7 3820 @ 5ghz

http://i.imgur.com/AgVqKyE.jpg

http://valid.canardpc.com/2813239


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RalphWasntHere*
> 
> i7 3820 @ 5ghz
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/AgVqKyE.jpg
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2813239




Please revalidate with the username as it is in OC.net


----------



## RalphWasntHere

i7 3820 @ 5ghz... again

http://valid.canardpc.com/2813396

http://imgur.com/VprJ46e


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RalphWasntHere*
> 
> i7 3820 @ 5ghz... again
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2813396


----------



## agent00skid

http://valid.canardpc.com/2814141

A6-3500 stock clock is 2,1 GHz with 2,4 GHz turbo.


----------



## Legion739

http://valid.canardpc.com/2815158

i5-750 2.67GHz Overclocked to 3.68GHz








(will be taken to 4.5 once I get water cooling







)


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agent00skid*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2814141
> 
> A6-3500 stock clock is 2,1 GHz with 2,4 GHz turbo.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legion739*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2815158
> 
> i5-750 2.67GHz Overclocked to 3.68GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (will be taken to 4.5 once I get water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## GeneratorJ

AMD FX-4100 4.3GHz (Stock 3.3GHz)

http://valid.canardpc.com/2815768


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneratorJ*
> 
> AMD FX-4100 4.3GHz (Stock 3.3GHz)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2815768




For this processor the stock speed is 3.6 GHz, not 3.3


----------



## GeneratorJ

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> For this processor the stock speed is 3.6 GHz, not 3.3






Here is the website I bought the processor









http://www.scorptec.com.au/computer/43165-fd4100wmgusbx

AMD FX-4100, 3.30Ghz, 8MB Cache, Quad Core, 95watt

I'm pretty sure I got it on 3.3GHz until I started OC.


----------



## alancsalt

AMD FX-4100 Quad-Core
Description: Socket: AM3+, Clockspeed: 3.6 GHz, Turbo Speed: 3.8 GHz, No of Cores: 2 (2 logical cores per physical), Max TDP: 95 W
Other names: AMD FX(tm)-4100 Quad-Core Processor
CPU Launched: Q4 2011
CPUmark/$Price: 46.96 Overall Rank: 281
Last Price Change: $85.99 USD (2011-10-28)

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+FX-4100+Quad-Core

Try Googling it.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneratorJ*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I got it on 3.3GHz until I started OC.


Maybe it was underclocked for some reason.


----------



## Galahad

Ok here is my Q9650 stable at 4.3Ghz 1.49v, Too hot for me though so I run at 4.0GHz 1.34v normally.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2816940


----------



## GeneratorJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Maybe it was underclocked for some reason.


Dunno, ohh well, I'll try to push it to about 4.6 or .47 soon.

*I'LL BE BACK!







*


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galahad*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2816940


----------



## Konkistadori

Testing 

http://valid.canardpc.com/2817502


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Testing
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2817502


----------



## Noupoi

Only just found out about this club today.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2198474

If you need a newer validation (it's clocked slightly lower, for stability):

http://valid.canardpc.com/2817815


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noupoi*
> 
> Only just found out about this club today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2198474




Doesn't matter how old is the validation as long as it has your username in it


----------



## KnownDragon

I haven't updated yet but for everyone that has shared their knowledge with me let me








help you out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1396078/what-to-do-when


----------



## GeneratorJ

I'm Back!! With a new OC









http://valid.canardpc.com/2819222

AMD FX-4100 - Stock 3.6GHz - OC to 4.6GHz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneratorJ*
> 
> I'm Back!! With a new OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2819222
> 
> AMD FX-4100 - Stock 3.6GHz - OC to 4.6GHz


----------



## Himo5

I would just like to confirm that Richland has indeed added 300MHz to Trinity.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2823493


----------



## DaveLT

5.3GHz. Wow.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> I would just like to confirm that Richland has indeed added 300MHz to Trinity.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2823493


----------



## TheNegotiator

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2824166


----------



## leoreich

i5-3570K - Stock 3.4GHz - OC 4.5GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2824184


----------



## TheGrayDon10

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2824377


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmgunn*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2824166



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoreich*
> 
> i5-3570K - Stock 3.4GHz - OC 4.5GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2824184



Please, use your OC.net username in the validation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2824377


----------



## Pieisgood2me

FX-6100 AM3+ Stock 3.30GHz Running at 5.03GHz








http://valid.canardpc.com/2825068
http://valid.canardpc.com/2825068


----------



## leoreich

i5-3570K - Stock 3.4GHz - OC 4.5GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2825178


----------



## Justinator

Update and new rig...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2819796


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pieisgood2me*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2825068



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoreich*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2825178



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2819796




Please, use your OC.net username in the validation


----------



## TheGrayDon10

http://valid.canardpc.com/2825658


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2825658


----------



## Justinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, use your OC.net username in the validation


Many apologies, cut and pasted the wrong link...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2819836


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinator*
> 
> Many apologies, cut and pasted the wrong link...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2819836




No worries


----------



## KnownDragon

Update Please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2826698


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Update Please
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2826698


----------



## bigredishott

I don't want to mess with it too much till I can afford some better cooling.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2832470
http://valid.canardpc.com/2832470


----------



## PedroC1999

All these reports about '4.5GHz at under 1v' are rubbish! most the chips ive seen need the same volts as Ivy to get there (maybe a tiny bit less)


----------



## KnownDragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/2831986

New cpu


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> All these reports about '4.5GHz at under 1v' are rubbish! most the chips ive seen need the same volts as Ivy to get there (maybe a tiny bit less)


You see what happens what the Intel fanboys tell you, they massively mislead you


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigredishott*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2832470



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2831986




I will notify alancsalt to add the new socket to the front page now, I guess you will see your submissions tomorrow


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You see what happens what the Intel fanboys tell you, they massively mislead you


All i did was a dirty overclock with stock cooler. This validation was just thirty minutes after os install. I will try 4.5 under one volt and give results.


----------



## alancsalt

Spreadsheet added..


----------



## fewtcher

Dear users, I made some cosmetic changes in the sheets, I tried to match the different sheets' rows and columns so they are the same size and place in all the sheets (except for the validation column in 775 and username column in AMD sockets). So if you open two different sheets in multiple tabs, when you change between the tabs only the letters and numbers will change, the lines of the sheets will be the same









The other thing I changed a bit are the color schemes, the changes are most noticeable in the AMD table - I switched the places of the red and black column. That bright red was straining my eyes, so I tried to make it better as in being the color of only two small columns instead of 3 big columns (like before). I think it's better that way, but if you like it as it was before I will change it back. My hope is that you like it better now









PS: Thanks, Alan, for helping me managing the club


----------



## supamas

http://valid.canardpc.com/2833085
Did I do this right? I think I might have reduced the clock but I can't find on CPUID the result :/ however, I've overclocked my i5 3570k also but switched out for this i7 for now


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supamas*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2833085




Your multiplier is low, while making the validation put a stress test on in the background, under load the multiplier will be at max.


----------



## supamas

http://valid.canardpc.com/2833623
Ok! How about this!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supamas*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2833623
> Ok! How about this!


Thats at 3800MHz, power saving options are still on, try changing the Windows Power to High Performance


----------



## supamas

Hmm.. I changed it to high perfomance and it doesn't seem to have changed anything







in BIOS it is set to 46 multiplier to supposedly give me 4.6


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supamas*
> 
> Hmm.. I changed it to high perfomance and it doesn't seem to have changed anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in BIOS it is set to 46 multiplier to supposedly give me 4.6


Turn of all the C States, and EIST, and ANYTHING related to power management


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Turn of all the C States, and EIST, and ANYTHING related to power management


Sorry Pedro I am new to the Intel chip overclock. I could not get it to work but if someone was using ln2 or dycin they may be able to but I don't have that budget. I have always heard the cooler the chip the less power it needs to push the clock.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Sorry Pedro I am new to the Intel chip overclock. I could not get it to work but if someone was using ln2 or dycin they may be able to but I don't have that budget. I have always heard the cooler the chip the less power it needs to push the clock.


No need to apologize, im just saying, that for a full speed validation, you either need the CPU to be stressed, or make it run 100% all the time (ie disable power saving temporarily)


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/2833952

New validation!


----------



## alancsalt

drag the submit box off cpuz so you can see the clocks
run superpi
when the clocks jump up to maximum, click submit...


----------



## doctakedooty

http://valid.canardpc.com/2834068

Hope that works


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2833952



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2834068


----------



## alancsalt

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2834461


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2834461




I love accepting your validations, it's like having a celebrity in my club


----------



## Destrto

How do you get the Bb code for the cpuz banner to work in the sig? Is it possible?


----------



## alancsalt

Untick "Import images" when you post

Oh, images not permitted in sig....

Fewtcher: It's an honor to post here..I'm a fanboy of the overclock clubs..


----------



## dudesquirrel

http://valid.canardpc.com/2835105


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudesquirrel*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2835105


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Untick "Import images" when you post
> 
> Oh, images not permitted in sig....
> 
> Fewtcher: It's an honor to post here..I'm a fanboy of the overclock clubs..


Gotcha.. Thanks.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Fewtcher: It's an honor to post here..I'm a fanboy of the overclock clubs..











I remember that thing that I wrote about you















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Lol, look who's visiting my humble persona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend had been spreading across the countries, legend about a man with the name Alan. Rumors say that he can overclock any chip to 200% of it's potential, yet he lets other people try their best. He's been misterious from the beginning of our era... he's alancsalt.


----------



## alancsalt

lol


----------



## Blindsay

Count me in please

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2836075


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2836075


----------



## cmchance

Made it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2836265


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmchance*
> 
> Made it!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2836265


----------



## rcoolb2002

http://valid.canardpc.com/2838412


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2838412


----------



## spaniardunited

http://valid.canardpc.com/2842097


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaniardunited*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2842097


----------



## Tarnix

Update of my rig~

http://valid.canardpc.com/2843081


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2835923 stock=1.8


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2843081




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2835923 stock=1.8


----------



## rickcooperjr

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779392 AMD FX 8350 stock 4ghz overclocked to 5.0ghz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickcooperjr*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2779392 AMD FX 8350 stock 4ghz overclocked to 5.0ghz


----------



## PedroC1999

Can you accept a 1GHz above stock HTT









http://valid.canardpc.com/2845019

This thing has a very strong IMC compared to most, so a Golden IMC anyone?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Can you accept a 1GHz above stock HTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2845019
> 
> This thing has a very strong IMC compared to most, so a Golden IMC anyone?


Mmm this chips is 3.5 on stock







Can't accept it as it is now, sorry


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Mmm this chips is 3.5 on stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't accept it as it is now, sorry


i know, was just joking and showing the great IMC I got, may aswell just go back to 1.8v and validate it with both the high clocks and high HTT


----------



## Morfy

This? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2815832 it is older, and i don't think it has my name but w/e


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morfy*
> 
> This? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2815832 it is older, and i don't think it has my name but w/e




Yea, can't accept it without the username, sorry


----------



## KnownDragon

Hey new old cpu for me. Left over from my Mom-N-Laws old puter. Still new to the intel Overclock. http://valid.canardpc.com/2846148


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/2846185


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2846148



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2846185


----------



## Kano

first time over clock running stable with good temps









http://valid.canardpc.com/2847491


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kano*
> 
> first time over clock running stable with good temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2847491




That's right guys, give me more 1150


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://valid.canardpc.com/2845135 I think this qualifies


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2845135 I think this qualifies


----------



## Deeya

I guess my 4.5 Ghz 3570k counts.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2848256

http://valid.canardpc.com/2848256


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeya*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2848256


----------



## TSX06

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2848331


----------



## trapjaw72

http://valid.canardpc.com/2818242


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2848331



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2818242


----------



## Morfy

I'm back







http://valid.canardpc.com/2849089


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morfy*
> 
> I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2849089


----------



## PedroC1999

To help new users...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406269/overclock-club-roundup-index/0_40#post_20322775

Please leave a comment


----------



## fragamemnon

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2816031










@*PedroC1999* I am going to hit that 5.4 and get in your +2 club.








edit: or do I have kill my chip @ 5.8 because of Turbo?


----------



## PedroC1999

Just stock,no turbo


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2816031


----------



## neofury

http://valid.canardpc.com/2847747

Same validation as used for the 5ghz club


----------



## Strata

http://valid.canardpc.com/2853412

3570k Air cooled, 91C max on IBT
Offset OC


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2847747
> 
> Same validation as used for the 5ghz club




That's a nice validation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2853412
> 
> 3570k Air cooled, 91C max on IBT
> Offset OC




91C is a little high


----------



## trapjaw72

really high bro Im at 4.8 max load 63-c on air, is that a stock cooler....?


----------



## PedroC1999

TrapJaw, shut up and go into the BIOS, pick 54x, pick 1.62v, AND DO IT!


----------



## trapjaw72

yes sir right away sir.........


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> yes sir right away sir.........


Just do it lol, won't hurt xD


----------



## trapjaw72

my cpu never hit 5.4 5.0 ghz make at 1.68-V thats it,now my i7 920 cpu hit 4.7 @ 1.45-V an it's co/c1


----------



## PedroC1999

What? but you can boot [email protected] 1.52?


----------



## trapjaw72

nope not at all my cpu loves 4.9 an under does that at 1.32-V


----------



## PedroC1999

Wow, so sorry for the misunderstanding, I was mistaking you for someone else who posted a validation at 5.2 @ 1.52 in the 5GHz club :O


----------



## trapjaw72

LOL all good


----------



## Strata

IVB runs pretty hot, it's an unfortunate known. I rarely hit load though,oso the offset keeps me pretty cool overall. Thought about going for a standard OC, but not on air.


----------



## trapjaw72

run hot but your's is bit higher then should be,even at low volts you hitting 90c I turn down over-clock maybe check sitting's in the bios, my 3570k cpu at 4.9 at 1.4 V load max temp on prime 77c, but if your ok with it........


----------



## Strata

on prime I can hit 4.8 without going much more than 85C, but the same settings on IBT will either crash fail, 4.5 was the only stable IBT OC I could get, but it ran almost 10C hotter than Prime95


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strata*
> 
> on prime I can hit 4.8 without going much more than 85C, but the same settings on IBT will either crash fail, 4.5 was the only stable IBT OC I could get, but it ran almost 10C hotter than Prime95


What version of prime are you on?


----------



## Strata

I can't check right now, I'm at work, but I downloaded the latest one. This was less than a month ago.


----------



## fewtcher

Darn it guys, I open the thread and there are 14 unread posts and I'm like "VALIDATIOOOONS







"... And not even one validation. Such a dissapointment


----------



## Strata

the log on prime 95 says"test program version 25.11", IBT is v2.54

from what I remember reading about IBT, people are getting higher reported temps from it than Prime, even though both say they're at 100% load.


----------



## alancsalt

Not a stability thread. For better advice on this I'd suggest http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=stable


----------



## Dilyn

Long time no see, fewtcher









This is the first time I've overclocked in years. This socket is boring.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2857910


----------



## alancsalt

Congratz Dilyn! Good to see ya round.


----------



## Dilyn

Howdy Alan







And thank you. I figured since I've got a loop on it I might as well attempt to squeeze out some more performance


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Long time no see, fewtcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I've overclocked in years. This socket is boring.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2857910




Hi, Dilyn, how is it going ^_^
It is a nice surprise to see you here again








What socket is interesting for you, 775? I'll admit there is more excitement playing with FSB than the multiplier







Ah, the fun I had with my E2140


----------



## Dilyn

775 indeed! Unfortunately that rig is gone now







Such a good chip and board too! I will sorely miss those days. I never did get to pull anything terribly extreme out of it either. So upsetting.
Ah well. I've got a fantastic rig now anyways. As well as my memories


----------



## fewtcher

Yeaa... I hope intel will come up with new processors that will be fsb overclockable aside from the multiplier


----------



## Dilyn

We can only dream


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Yeaa... I hope intel will come up with new processors that will be fsb overclockable aside from the multiplier


BCLK strap that is (On haswell only K procs ...)







FSB overclocking only exists for FSB-operating systems, Nehalem didn't use FSB anymore


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Yeaa... I hope intel will come up with new processors that will be fsb overclockable aside from the multiplier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCLK strap that is (On haswell only K procs ...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSB overclocking only exists for FSB-operating systems, Nehalem didn't use FSB anymore
Click to expand...

Then we should do away with BCLK and just go straight back to good old FSB


----------



## fewtcher

2500k with FSB 450


----------



## JKin08

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F525748%2Fofficial-4ghz-overclock-club%2F8580%23post_20367312&v=1&libId=e78da2a7-3308-4cf5-9b33-767d39451463&out=http%3A%2F%2Fvalid.canardpc.com%2F2858069&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fusers%2Fsubscriptions%2Findex%2Fview%2Factivity&title=~%3A%20%5BOfficial%5D%204GHz%20Overclock%20Club%20%3A~&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fvalid.canardpc.com%2F2858069&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13733706135098
4.5 with 1.17 V


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn*
> 
> Then we should do away with BCLK and just go straight back to good old FSB


I have no problem with that but if they did that we would get massive bottlenecks







We should go back to Nehalem's BCLK


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKin08*
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F525748%2Fofficial-4ghz-overclock-club%2F8580%23post_20367312&v=1&libId=e78da2a7-3308-4cf5-9b33-767d39451463&out=http%3A%2F%2Fvalid.canardpc.com%2F2858069&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fusers%2Fsubscriptions%2Findex%2Fview%2Factivity&title=~%3A%20%5BOfficial%5D%204GHz%20Overclock%20Club%20%3A~&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fvalid.canardpc.com%2F2858069&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13733706135098
> 4.5 with 1.17 V




Lol link


----------



## JKin08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol link


haha its from my validation last night and im at work


----------



## 32oz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2857861


----------



## trapjaw72

CPU-Z Validator 3.1 2013-07-08 20-20-34.png 267k .png file


I5 2500K CPU AT 4.5 GHZ 1.164 VOLTS........my best over clock at that low of volts..........


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2857861



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2829745




Next time please post a link to the validation, not a picture of it


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/2861443

Return of the Sempron! I got a new motherboard so I'm going to really push that chip now.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2861443
> 
> Return of the Sempron! I got a new motherboard so I'm going to really push that chip now.


That's fantastic!


----------



## becomingmass

i7 2700k 5.0 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2861434


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2861443




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becomingmass*
> 
> i7 2700k 5.0 GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2861434




Nice overclocks guys







Keep it going


----------



## trapjaw72

nice over-clock my friend good job..........


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862165

It is stable at 1.456ish, just set the voltage wrong in UEFi xD

Will certainly update later!


----------



## Ciridae

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862302

3930k @ 4.4GHz stable at 1.240v


----------



## Myyu

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862341

2600k @ 4.5GHz.

Might push it higher when I learn more about offsets.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2862165



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ciridae*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2862302



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myyu*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2862341




Good job, guys, I think I haven't accepted 2 LGA2011 validations in the same day for a long time


----------



## willll162904

question. my i5 3570 chip is 3.4 stock and 3.8 turbo. do u mean 1ghz over 3.8 or 3.4?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> question. my i5 3570 chip is 3.4 stock and 3.8 turbo. do u mean 1ghz over 3.8 or 3.4?


it is 1GHz over the stock, so use a x44 multi at minimum but also keep an eye on the BCLK as it may fluctuate between 99.x and 100.x so it is a good idea to manually set the BCLK at 100.x to be sure or watch CPU-z when you validate to be sure you are at 4400MHz and no like 4399.xx

yes you can set the multi lower and raise the BCLK to like 103 or higher just to validate with a lower multi but that really helpss when you are going for higher validations


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> it is 1GHz over the stock, so use a x44 multi at minimum but also keep an eye on the BCLK as it may fluctuate between 99.x and 100.x so it is a good idea to manually set the BCLK at 100.x to be sure or watch CPU-z when you validate to be sure you are at 4400MHz and no like 4399.xx
> 
> yes you can set the multi lower and raise the BCLK to like 103 or higher just to validate with a lower multi but that really helpss when you are going for higher validations


ok so if i oc to 4 ghz how many ghz oc is that? is it 2 ghz oc or 6 lol


----------



## stubass

600MHz


----------



## trapjaw72

http://valid.canardpc.com/2821295


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/2863633

Could possibly go higher, I just set random voltage I knew was enough, but dont neccasarily want to go any higher :/


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trapjaw72*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2821295



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2863633


----------



## Ssfiril

http://valid.canardpc.com/2840252


----------



## trapjaw72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ssfiril*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2840252


...............hello my friend your volts are way to high. take it too 1.368 will work for sure,you might have a great cpu go even lower on volts..............


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ssfiril*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2840252


Too many volts for just 4.5 ... Take it lower and your CPU will live longer. Intel says above 1.4V is not recommended








I'm sure your rig is stable even with lower volts


----------



## trapjaw72

lol I told him samething brother.........


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ssfiril*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2840252


----------



## seryou92

http://valid.canardpc.com/2867349


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seryou92*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2867349


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/2867480


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2867480


----------



## becomingmass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ssfiril*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2840252


Drop the volts you will be fine running at like 1.3v and holding 4.5 GHz stable plus it will take strain off your cpu so it will live longer


----------



## Turt1e

http://valid.canardpc.com/2869330


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turt1e*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2869330


----------



## john7up

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2870991
My 5ghz









And after just deliding today.. .


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john7up*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2870991


----------



## 316320

http://valid.canardpc.com/2872355


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2872355


----------



## N3C14R

Here's mine.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2872974


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N3C14R*
> 
> Here's mine.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2872974




Lol, seriously guys?

Turt1e 4600.14 MHz
KnownDragon 4600.14 MHz
N3C14R 4600.14 MHz


----------



## chefproject

And another one









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2844934

I don't have any screenshot with the cpuz open but it idles @ 1,000 v and @ full load prime95 x52 it needs a 1,674 v temps around 80°c with full custom waterloop


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefproject*
> 
> And another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2844934
> 
> I don't have any screenshot with the cpuz open but it idles @ 1,000 v and @ full load prime95 x52 it needs a 1,674 v temps around 80°c with full custom waterloop


I'm practicing taps for that chips funeral. Unless those are suicide runs..


----------



## chefproject

It's only for benching but in summertime like now i can't use this profile i don't get it stable. I am benching normally @ x 51 using a 1,564 v to run benches. My 24/7 OC is this one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2705753

No worry, will not fry my good chip lol


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefproject*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2844934


----------



## hawkeye071292

http://valid.canardpc.com/2873290

Update

5.14281 Ghz Voltage 1.536


----------



## Antuna

http://valid.canardpc.com/2873954


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2873290




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antuna*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2873954


----------



## Turt1e

http://valid.canardpc.com/2875077 update


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turt1e*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2875077 update





That's a good improvement, keep it going


----------



## Komis

Cracked 5GHz!!!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2877348


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Komis*
> 
> Cracked 5GHz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2877348




Good job!


----------



## NFleck

New AMD FX-8350 @ 5.2GHz
Stock 4.0GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2880432


----------



## CannedBullets

http://valid.canardpc.com/2883610

FX-6300 at 4.5 ghz. Stock speed is 3.5 ghz.


----------



## MyFaceHole

Update me please!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2752943
5000.39 MHz


----------



## sparkeyjames

Athlon II x4 640 propus core 3.0Ghz overclocked to 4.125Ghz. 1.53 volts. Stable. All 4 cores active.
Please add me to the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2871734


----------



## stubass

Pitifull start to subzero on a Sempron 145 lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2884805


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pitifull start to subzero on a Sempron 145 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2884805


How did the max TDP get up to 419w? Is that just a glitch with CPU-Z?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pitifull start to subzero on a Sempron 145 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2884805
> 
> 
> 
> How did the max TDP get up to 419w? Is that just a glitch with CPU-Z?
Click to expand...

i think it must be a glitch, i didn't even notice lol


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not a stability thread. For better advice on this I'd suggest http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=stable


----------



## steelkevin

i7-860 @ 3807MHz
Vcore: 1.35625V
VTT: 1.3375V
LLC and CPU Spread Spectrum: Auto
...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2884982

Add this so people can see the bad chips and not just the *good ones like this one*









PS: it's all sorts of IBT testing stable and 13hours of prime stable. Max stress Temp 60°C, idles in the low thirties and ambient is a bit above 24°C.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFleck*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2880432



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2883610



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2752943




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkeyjames*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2871734



Sorry, please revalidate with your OC.net nick in the validation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2884805



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2884982




Sorry for the wait, guys, I was on a vacation for a week, all is added now


----------



## Ehpik

Trying to join this club, too.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2885665


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2885665


----------



## Big Texas

http://valid.canardpc.com/2887175

daily OC


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2887175
> 
> daily OC




Please revalidate with OC.net username


----------



## Big Texas

http://valid.canardpc.com/2887203


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2887203




That one doesn't have the full 1 GHz oc that is required... Sorry







Try to validate while your clock is over 4.5 GHz


----------



## Big Texas

http://valid.canardpc.com/2887774

third time's a charm lol


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2887774




Everything's good this time


----------



## macropower

Overclocked: http://valid.canardpc.com/2887851

Regular is 3.8GHz.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macropower*
> 
> Overclocked: http://valid.canardpc.com/2887851


----------



## DimDoc

Overclocked : http://valid.canardpc.com/2891971

Stock is 3.6GHz


----------



## BlackGambit

Took my mini ITX build A10 6800 from 4.1 to 5.15.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2892941

Edit: Realized I had linked an older Validation. Fixed.


----------



## sparkeyjames

Updated with correct info...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2884640


----------



## ginger_nuts

A little high on the volts

http://valid.canardpc.com/bdth7k

http://valid.canardpc.com/bdth7k


----------



## steelkevin

Update with highest stable overclock achieved so far:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2895357


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimDoc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2891971



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackGambit*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2892941



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkeyjames*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2884640



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bdth7k



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2895357




Sorry for the wait... again


----------



## jason387

Add me









http://valid.canardpc.com/2890008


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2890008


----------



## aidhanc

Me too








http://valid.canardpc.com/2894103


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aidhanc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894103


----------



## JohnnyEars

..and me









http://valid.canardpc.com/2897025

http://valid.canardpc.com/2897025


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897025




Gratz







Looks very nice


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2897134
board is capable of pushing chip as far as it goes!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897134
> board is capable of pushing chip as far as it goes!




Very nice







You just owned the 1150 table here, 1.2 GHz over the guy behind you


----------



## JohnnyEars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897134
> board is capable of pushing chip as far as it goes!


WOW! what are you using to cool that (and, yes I just got pwned lol)


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyEars*
> 
> WOW! what are you using to cool that (and, yes I just got pwned lol)


Definitely LN2


----------



## fewtcher

LN2 all the way








Will be out for another week, I'll validate everything as soon as I return is Sunday


----------



## Big Texas

Update me please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2897723


----------



## Blindsay

so if my cpu turbos more than 1ghz over its nominal clockspeed does that count haha


----------



## lzf995

http://valid.canardpc.com/2896824


----------



## steelkevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> so if my cpu turbos more than 1ghz over its nominal clockspeed does that count haha


I'm pretty sure it counts, if the turbo kicks in and you can get a validation, the validation wouldn't show that you're using turbo and this club isn't about stability anyway so yes, I would say without a doubt that it counts.


----------



## steelkevin

Update, figured PCH actually mattered despite what I'd been reading and was able to boot @4528.06 MHz with a 1.15V PCH (this board won't let me go any higher):

http://valid.canardpc.com/2898155


----------



## earnjiang

good info,Kelvyn is my first name just FYI if you were wondering about "KELVYN C2D"


----------



## Shipw22

Alright guys, I have an old Socket 478 P4 (stock 2800MHz) and I was able to push it at least 20%. Sadly, the hard drive puked, so I can't boot Windows. However, I will try to post a pic of the BIOS screen. I know it's not 1GHz, but on stock cooling for a heatsink that came with a 1.6GHz Celeron? Not bad.


----------



## Schmuckley

Update: http://valid.canardpc.com/2898258


----------



## Redwoodz

Sweet! Crucial Ballistix I take it?


----------



## yunshin

http://valid.canardpc.com/hgw9ai


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Sweet! Crucial Ballistix I take it?


yes.."tactical". They're 1 sided, though


----------



## BoredErica

Gee, 1 ghz overclock, this will be hard.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Texas*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2897723




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2896824



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelkevin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898155




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yunshin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hgw9ai



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2898258





Damn







Getting higher every week


----------



## stubass

Sempie again
http://valid.canardpc.com/2899115
unlocked
http://valid.canardpc.com/2899102


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> yes.."tactical". They're 1 sided, though


The tactical are 1 sided, but the other VLP sports aren't.. and I can get them to cas8... I don't understand crucial sometimes.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2899115




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2899102




Nice once, it has been a while since I saw a 100% OC


----------



## Razroid

Here's my entry with a BSEL mod on a old system my friend has given me :3

http://valid.canardpc.com/enh5rp


I have never really figured out if the E2160 was a pentium or a core 2 :/


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razroid*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/enh5rp




Dual core pentium?








There aren't any C2Ds below the 4000 series, I think


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Dual core pentium?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't any C2Ds below the 4000 series, I think


It is a core 2 chip architecture. The e2xxx were all c2d but for marketing names and cache size.


----------



## cgull

E8400 3.00GHz @ 4140.13 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/va9wef


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> E8400 3.00GHz @ 4140.13 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/va9wef


----------



## Tacoma

Here you go









Still trying to reach that magic number 5.0









http://valid.canardpc.com/2899831


----------



## toughacton

Got myself a new chip to play with. It 2GHz stock http://valid.canardpc.com/4q5thu
Not too shabby


----------



## KnownDragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/fae14m Adding a new cpu to my mix.


----------



## nvhanzila

agree.I'll have to wait for a time when I can afford H2O and prolly a bios update for an unlocked NB multiplyer too


----------



## cgull

here's another
e6300
http://valid.canardpc.com/4d6k7n


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> here's another
> e6300
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4d6k7n


That is nice, I think my mobo has my e6320 held back.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> That is nice, I think my mobo has my e6320 held back.


might be able to squeeze a bit more out of it, was hoping for 3.9 but don't think it'll do it on air


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> might be able to squeeze a bit more out of it, was hoping for 3.9 but don't think it'll do it on air


Yeah I am with you on that but not sure I am willing to spend that much on the 775. To me they are easier to oc then the newer intels.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoma*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2899831



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4q5thu



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fae14m



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4d6k7n




That's some nice overclocks I see here








Another 1150 OC for that matter, I'll be adding this socket to the top scores soon


----------



## EtoileYuki

http://valid.canardpc.com/rxr1ta

4.4GHz... This is a real +1GHz Overclock !!!








Well, maybe I'll do some suicide runs this WE


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtoileYuki*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rxr1ta
> 
> 4.4GHz... This is a real +1GHz Overclock !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe I'll do some suicide runs this WE




An exact one, nice


----------



## cgull

http://valid.canardpc.com/y2udt5

couldn't get this above 3.6 on my previous board: p5n-d

but on the gigabyte,.. well I'm stoked.. on air too


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y2udt5
> 
> couldn't get this above 3.6 on my previous board: p5n-d
> 
> but on the gigabyte,.. well I'm stoked.. on air too











Gigabyte is the shizzle









Somewhat a lot of volts thou, no?


----------



## cgull

Yeah, bit too much volts , not stable either.
Dropped to 1.6v for 3.8 giggles, which is stable ,but temps bit high for comfort
Probably drop to 1.4v with 3.6ghz for 24/7

When I get some watercooling kit I'll try for more


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> Yeah, bit too much volts , not stable either.
> Dropped to 1.6v for 3.8 giggles, which is stable ,but temps bit high for comfort
> Probably drop to 1.4v with 3.6ghz for 24/7
> 
> When I get some watercooling kit I'll try for more


Looking forward to see it


----------



## cgull

1090t @ 4.2
http://valid.canardpc.com/48uf0u


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> 1090t @ 4.2
> http://valid.canardpc.com/48uf0u


----------



## TSX06

http://valid.canardpc.com/x0a6vy


----------



## cgull

http://valid.canardpc.com/yv8lar

Dual Core AMD Opteron Processor 170


----------



## ImJJames

http://valid.canardpc.com/jq01g4


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSX06*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/x0a6vy



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jq01g4



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yv8lar


----------



## MCEggrolls

http://valid.canardpc.com/d5qst5

edit: Exactly 1Ghz








Stock fan, 90 C tho


----------



## 50shadesofray

http://valid.canardpc.com/vqak7d


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCEggrolls*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d5qst5



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50shadesofray*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vqak7d


----------



## cgull

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Processor stock 3ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/3fz9gl


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 940 Processor stock 3ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3fz9gl


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

http://valid.canardpc.com/wqu69c


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DxTrEm3Fx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wqu69c


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

Thank you very much! Here is another one? 4.8GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/7z7s6y


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DxTrEm3Fx*
> 
> Thank you very much! Here is another one? 4.8GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7z7s6y












Keep 'em coming


----------



## DxTrEm3Fx

I think I would need water cooled to go any higher. I can play video games at 4.8GHz but I wouldn't want to do any major benchmarking. My CPU would melt. I think, thank god for Auto settings on the ASROCK.


----------



## fewtcher

Oh, yeah, air can't take you very high, the same problem here


----------



## Tcoppock

Add me plz
http://valid.canardpc.com/5rd9n5


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Add me plz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/5rd9n5


----------



## DaveLT

Most awesome LGA1366 OC ever here

I'm so happy now (well worth the 60$ i paid for it) Despite what it's ID is, it's a Xeon L5639
That magical 4GHz wasn't easy. Took me a while to figure out QPI/Vtt voltage was the problem that stopped me from getting past the Windows logo







(And then 2 subsequent BSODs on desktop allowed to be get through to be stable to validate in a file but ended up validating while @ 4GHz ...)
http://valid.canardpc.com/81gqa0

Stock is 2.13GHz btw, check CPU World

Mind you i'm on air! lol


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/81gqa0




Very nice


----------



## JTHMfreak

http://valid.canardpc.com/dx6yg5


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dx6yg5


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Ooh, I want to join!








My first time overclocking on 1155.
http://valid.canardpc.com/gzchbv


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jwilliams01207*
> 
> Ooh, I want to join!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time overclocking on 1155.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gzchbv




Welcome to the fun world of overclocking, where geeks are awesome and sexy chicks are mainly noobs (there are exceptions thou)


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the fun world of overclocking, where geeks are awesome and sexy chicks are mainly noobs (there are exceptions thou)


So i went to my friend's house (A girl, lol) and there i found a X5570 ... Totally wasn't expecting that. And it's UNDER WATER! I've never seen it before but when i checked the clocks ... holy cow. 4.8GHz!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the fun world of overclocking, where geeks are awesome and sexy chicks are mainly noobs (there are exceptions thou)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i went to my friend's house (A girl, lol) and there i found a X5570 ... Totally wasn't expecting that. And it's UNDER WATER! I've never seen it before but when i checked the clocks ... holy cow. 4.8GHz!
Click to expand...

wow that is pretty much = 2nd spot on HWbot








http://hwbot.org/submission/2209104_xpcz_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5570_4835.02_mhz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> wow that is pretty much = 2nd spot on HWbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2209104_xpcz_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5570_4835.02_mhz


Hey Reppy watchya doin ?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> wow that is pretty much = 2nd spot on HWbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2209104_xpcz_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5570_4835.02_mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Reppy watchya doin ?
Click to expand...

hey Goldy, finally preped REXy for some DICE action wed or thurs







man it was very tedious work lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> hey Goldy, finally preped REXy for some DICE action wed or thurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man it was very tedious work lol


Nice one Reppy , nice one








Looking forward to some good results


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> wow that is pretty much = 2nd spot on HWbot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2209104_xpcz_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5570_4835.02_mhz


Pretty much yes. Amazingly when i checked the loop it's far more overkill than what i've seen elsewhere. 1x480 and 1x360 just for a 7970 and that X5570 ... Makes my planned loop look a bit weak now








But i do know even my planned loop is already beyond the point of diminishing returns i think. But i've seen someone with a 480 for a single unlidded 3770k with great temps so i assume ... IT'S A-OK.


----------



## cgull

http://valid.canardpc.com/sygmx0


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sygmx0


----------



## cgull

http://valid.canardpc.com/vzqvk9

and another


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vzqvk9
> 
> and another


----------



## ginger_nuts

Just wanted to add a few more









Phenom II x2 555 (stock 3.2Ghz)
http://valid.canardpc.com/bdth7k

AMD Phenom II X4 955
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2840210

AMD Phenom II X2 B55
http://valid.canardpc.com/ihy9c8

My newest one
FX-8350
http://valid.canardpc.com/ej5ftr

Hoping to take it higher when I can.


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Just wanted to add a few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phenom II x2 555 (stock 3.2Ghz)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bdth7k
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 955
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2840210
> 
> AMD Phenom II X2 B55
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ihy9c8
> 
> My newest one
> FX-8350
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ej5ftr
> 
> Hoping to take it higher when I can.


what's the GA-990FXA-UD3 board like? I'm thinking of getting one , with a 6300


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bdth7k



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2840210



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ihy9c8



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ej5ftr


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> what's the GA-990FXA-UD3 board like? I'm thinking of getting one , with a 6300


I have the rev1.1 and rev4.0

I have had no issues so far on either, but the rev4.0 has the new BIOS where you can use a mouse, for an older person like I, change takes time.









Many people have complained about the rev's in between having issues etc though.


----------



## cgull

http://valid.canardpc.com/m0wvyt

more volts than I wanted to use on a new cpu , but nice to hit that magic number


----------



## Modest Mouse

For some reason your Avatar freaks me out cgull


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modest Mouse*
> 
> For some reason your Avatar freaks me out cgull


ha

well a middle aged man dressed as a school boy should freak you out..
until he picks up that Gibson and starts playing some of the hardest rockin' blues ever

the only way acca dacca could be more legendary is if bon scott was still fronting


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m0wvyt
> 
> more volts than I wanted to use on a new cpu , but nice to hit that magic number




Is this on water?


----------



## cgull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Is this on water?


yeah, for the moment it's on a thermaltake water 2.0 extreme AIO, on my "test bench".. but soon its going into a 750d case with xspc twin 240 goodness

must be a decent chip, got to 4.7 pretty easy.. 5.0 was a little harder , but she made it


----------



## Horsemama1956

http://valid.canardpc.com/qr98z4


----------



## Pawelr98

http://valid.canardpc.com/cg6k4j
Exactly 50% Overclock. It's almost stable but the core #5 is weaker than other cores and refuse to work at 4ghz(cores #5 and #6 are weaker than the others but the #5 is the weakest). But I think I know the solution. The core #5 could pass 1hour small FFT (prime 95) but fails after few minutes in Blend test. So I measured the Vcore.When running blend the Vcore is 1.462V and during small FFT 1.472V (ProbeIT is very useful). So just need to give this cpu another Vcore bump. This means I need to setup a K10STAT for custom CnQ in order to reduce degradation.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qr98z4



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cg6k4j
> Exactly 50% Overclock.




50.01%









PS: The new look of the validation confused me at first


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50.01%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS: The new look of the validation confused me at first*


You and I. Nice but what a change.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2k6l8l


----------



## PedroC1999

Just noticed CPU Z now shows the temperature in validations, awesome for LN"ers like above!!! (Possibly not in this case)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50.01%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS: The new look of the validation confused me at first*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I. Nice but what a change.
Click to expand...

Me three.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Me three.


Me four...

Sent a email to CPU z asking about the newly added temperature feature, now that getting the info isnt a problem, how epic would it be to have a temperature tab on CPU z


----------



## Shipw22

Almost got my old 2.8GHz Pentium 4 up to 3.65GHz, but it has Elementary OS on it so i couldn't have validated if I wanted to.


----------



## fewtcher

Now at least we'll see basically what cooling people use for their overclocks







I'm shedding a tear of joy


----------



## KnownDragon

I have messed around with the new cpuz 1.67 but it seems a bit buggy to me. The temp out put on the validation doesn't match other temp monitoring programs. Also I have found I have to close cpuz out to get another validation. I like the improvements but I think there is still some work before it is perfected.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/rbjpbg


----------



## Blade 117

http://valid.canardpc.com/ksijgl


----------



## DaveLT

Found out why my processor was taking a bit too many QPI volts to be stable








My uncore is too high for a gulftown ... I was using 2x. It should have been 1.5x, all is fine now and i'm using 1800MHz on my RAM








Great now, the L5520 i had before had a locked memory multiplier. Strange


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rbjpbg




Awesome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ksijgl


----------



## fewtcher

http://valid.canardpc.com/108237
http://valid.canardpc.com/107278
http://valid.canardpc.com/156590
http://valid.canardpc.com/105195
http://valid.canardpc.com/148799
http://valid.canardpc.com/246107
http://valid.canardpc.com/580569
http://valid.canardpc.com/106809
http://valid.canardpc.com/879987
http://valid.canardpc.com/111380
http://valid.canardpc.com/85444
http://cdn.overclock.net/5/58/5877fd38_vbattach68498.jpeg

Removed due to socket that's not accepted in the club.
Fixed more validations in the 775 sheet.


----------



## Shipw22

Why isn't socket 478 allowed? You can get some good OC's. Like mine. It's legit. and yes I know it's not quite a 1GHz OC.

3.3 Jiggahertz


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> Why isn't socket 478 allowed? You can get some good OC's. Like mine. It's legit. and yes I know it's not quite a 1GHz OC.
> 
> 3.3 Jiggahertz


Rules are the rules mate
Quote:


> The following CPUs are allowed in the club:
> Socket 775
> Socket 1156
> Socket 1366
> Socket 1155
> Socket 2011
> Socket 1150
> Any AMD chips


----------



## Shipw22

Gah. That's not a good idea. S478 is still pretty good for OC-ing.


----------



## cgull

just over
http://valid.canardpc.com/03hdxw

q9400 @ 3.68

and this is better
http://valid.canardpc.com/36fgqf

q9400 @ 4.0


----------



## toughacton

Used the finally cold weather to squeeze a little more from the opty 170 to get up to 3.25Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/55ddgv Please update if you don't mind.


----------



## pieisgood2

super old

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1226781


----------



## stubass

As mentioned in the 4GHz club... FAIL lol

Here is an epic DICE fail







6-7hours and 6KG of DICE to get such a poor result








http://valid.canardpc.com/d3wilm

The chip just scaled like garbage no matter what I did











better results on air lol


----------



## DaveLT

And then i remember DICE isn't exactly cheap ._. (I know it's 4$ per KG but still ... to get poor results ...)


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And then i remember DICE isn't exactly cheap ._. (I know it's 4$ per KG but still ... to get poor results ...)


Yeah, it is dis-hearting to get a poor result but 15 more various CPU's i have to go so move on to the next.. just disappointed in the first result









BTW here in Thailand i can get DICE for 25 Thai Bhat / KG which is approx 80 cents


----------



## Spectre-

my oc is in my signature


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Yeah, it is dis-hearting to get a poor result but 15 more various CPU's i have to go so move on to the next.. just disappointed in the first result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW here in Thailand i can get DICE for 25 Thai Bhat / KG which is approx 80 cents


Not cheap for the effort you do ... but if it's a high clock then it's a good deal.

but at 80 cents i will just say "SCREW IT!" and go all out!


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/vifi7q








Someday I'll get a good e8500









Actually that one's above avg;best one I've had to date.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/36fgqf




I guess it's the same cpu so I just validated the higher OC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/55ddgv




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pieisgood2*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1226781




That's already been submitted before, it's in the club already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d3wilm




Better luck next time, buddy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> my oc is in my signature




Please, put the validation in your post, as it is easier to be quoted that way. The rejection, thou, comes from the fact that you didn't put your OC.net nickname in the validation, instead there is your PCs' name. Correct this and revalidate for submission








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vifi7q




Yea, "bad" chip, "bad"!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> Why isn't socket 478 allowed? You can get some good OC's. Like mine. It's legit. and yes I know it's not quite a 1GHz OC.
> 
> 3.3 Jiggahertz


It wasn't allowed when I was appointed to manage the club. I just cleaned the validations that were submitted before that. It's an old socket and not worth the separate table, it would get 10~ validations at most and that's it.


----------



## Spectre-

http://valid.canardpc.com/x49fmg

done


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/x49fmg
> 
> done




Nice one


----------



## Shipw22

Darn. Oh well.


----------



## stubass

Feels like it could be a nice chip this time








C2D E8200 using just a CM seidon 120M
http://valid.canardpc.com/9xrzi5

This is a saved profile before I put it under DICE next week


----------



## rabidz7

Well, I overclocked a 1.5GHz stock 7447A to 2.5GHz, it was stable but way too hot. I run it at 2.33 now, but there is no way for me to prove the last overclock, CPUz is x86 only and for widows.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Feels like it could be a nice chip this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C2D E8200 using just a CM seidon 120M
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9xrzi5
> 
> This is a saved profile before I put it under DICE next week




Nice one







Waiting for the dice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabidz7*
> 
> Well, I overclocked a 1.5GHz stock 7447A to 2.5GHz, it was stable but way too hot. I run it at 2.33 now, but there is no way for me to prove the last overclock, CPUz is x86 only and for widows.


CPU-z is x86 and x64, not just x86? Get it from the official site.


----------



## stubass

Cheers, definately going to be a better session than the last one


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers, definately going to be a better session than the last one


The last one was trololo and we were like lololo


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers, definately going to be a better session than the last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one was trololo and we were like lololo
Click to expand...

hahaha







better not jinx it tho


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better not jinx it tho


Crossing my fingers for luck


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better not jinx it tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers for luck
Click to expand...

Cheers, Thursday is the day...









been playing around with some chips on my new toy



Out of 4 celly D's i tried only one would go over 5GHz... temp is read wrong hence why i posted the Pic








http://valid.canardpc.com/91gf7z

E2140
http://valid.canardpc.com/k4gn3v

Still using the CM seidon 120M for testing


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/91gf7z
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k4gn3v




The setup is beast







If only I had money to overclock CPUs... I had to sell my EP45T-UD3P







Now no 775 mobo... So sad


----------



## Shipw22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers, Thursday is the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been playing around with some chips on my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> Out of 4 celly D's i tried only one would go over 5GHz... temp is read wrong hence why i posted the Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/91gf7z
> 
> E2140
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k4gn3v
> 
> Still using the CM seidon 120M for testing


What mobo is that?


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> What mobo is that?


Look into cpu-z validation.


----------



## Shipw22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Look into cpu-z validation.


I feel silly now. I forgot that was there...


----------



## meangreenbean

http://valid.canardpc.com/vumrga

fx8320 @4.5GHz


----------



## Avonosac

That is a whole lot of voltage meangreen...


----------



## stubass

Best I could pull out of this chip!
http://valid.canardpc.com/gp6gav


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> That is a whole lot of voltage meangreen...


No doubt. Going to play around with it more tonight.... I think I just have a junk chip..


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vumrga



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best I could pull out of this chip!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gp6gav




That look good


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/xqlrui


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xqlrui


----------



## stubass

Hopefully i can get this chip to over 4GHz when cold








http://valid.canardpc.com/j2ddyz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hopefully i can get this chip to over 4GHz when cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j2ddyz




Crossing my fingers








Isn't that voltage little bit high thou? Not sure


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hopefully i can get this chip to over 4GHz when cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j2ddyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that voltage little bit high thou? Not sure
Click to expand...

tweaked the voltage so its a bit lower..








http://valid.canardpc.com/6ks8dn

Tho i am temp limited with this cooler and it is a pretty hot day today so hopefully under DICE the chip will perform better


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> tweaked the voltage so its a bit lower..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6ks8dn
> 
> Tho i am temp limited with this cooler and it is a pretty hot day today so hopefully under DICE the chip will perform better


Yea, this winter isn't coming, it's hot here too


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> tweaked the voltage so its a bit lower..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6ks8dn
> 
> Tho i am temp limited with this cooler and it is a pretty hot day today so hopefully under DICE the chip will perform better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, this winter isn't coming, it's hot here too
Click to expand...

Yeah here it should be starting to cool down... December - January is about the only cooler months that it is noticeable and that is still 23-25*C


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Yeah here it should be starting to cool down... December - January is about the only cooler months that it is noticeable and that is still 23-25*C


As you probably know ... It's 28C here on the cooler days and incredibly humid (80-90%) ... and 32C on the warmer days and still being 50-60% humidity


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Yeah here it should be starting to cool down... December - January is about the only cooler months that it is noticeable and that is still 23-25*C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you probably know ... It's 28C here on the cooler days and incredibly humid (80-90%) ... and 32C on the warmer days and still being 50-60% humidity
Click to expand...

yep pretty similar at this time of year, tho it has hit 35 early this week.. not sure what the humidity was tho.

IIRC your in Singapore right?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yep pretty similar at this time of year, tho it has hit 35 early this week.. not sure what the humidity was tho.
> 
> IIRC your in Singapore right?


I know how hot thailand can get. Was there for a week back in 2006 and it hit 40C. Stepping out even a single step means skin baking








Yeah. Singapore


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yep pretty similar at this time of year, tho it has hit 35 early this week.. not sure what the humidity was tho.
> 
> IIRC your in Singapore right?
> 
> 
> 
> I know how hot thailand can get. Was there for a week back in 2006 and it hit 40C. Stepping out even a single step means skin baking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Singapore
Click to expand...

LOL.. Actually that was like my wife when we visited my home in Australia (Central Queensland) temp was mid 30's but what hit her in the sun was the bad levels of UV we have down under. She felt like she was been cooked.

I must get down your way to Singapore, i have only been to the airport LOL


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> LOL.. Actually that was like my wife when we visited my home in Australia (Central Queensland) temp was mid 30's but what hit her in the sun was the bad levels of UV we have down under. She felt like she was been cooked.
> 
> I must get down your way to Singapore, I have only been to the airport LOL


The terminal 3 airport is probably arguably maybe the best thing we have. Probably. The local PC hardware store overpricing will drop your jaws though


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> LOL.. Actually that was like my wife when we visited my home in Australia (Central Queensland) temp was mid 30's but what hit her in the sun was the bad levels of UV we have down under. She felt like she was been cooked.
> 
> I must get down your way to Singapore, I have only been to the airport LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terminal 3 airport is probably arguably maybe the best thing we have. Probably. The local PC hardware store overpricing will drop your jaws though
Click to expand...

So i have been to the airport so I have seen the best







Still want to go down there for a holiday







PC pricing here is pretty bad, i wonder how they compare


----------



## stubass

Can't get this to a 100% OC on AIO, even with setFSB








http://valid.canardpc.com/wbn15l


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Can't get this to a 100% OC on AIO, even with setFSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wbn15l




Some chips just can't do it... >.>
The temp here in January is -5 to -12








The pricing sux thou, Sapphire 290X 4gb is $750 for example...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get this to a 100% OC on AIO, even with setFSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wbn15l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some chips just can't do it... >.>
> The temp here in January is -5 to -12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pricing sux thou, Sapphire 290X 4gb is $750 for example...
Click to expand...

Wow Its been like 9 years since i have been in a place under 20*C LOL, never been in negative temps in my whole life








Oo the 290X's are approx $720 - $750 here as well


----------



## fewtcher

I would have grabbed one for $550, but for $750... Forget it








Well it's cold here, but the snow is beautiful in the winter in the village where I go during vacations








Also the girls want to cuddle a lot more at negative temperatures


----------



## brazilianloser

http://valid.canardpc.com/abzuj9


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/abzuj9


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


Thank You


----------



## davidelite10

http://valid.canardpc.com/6duktq


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidelite10*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6duktq


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

How are ya fewtcher ?

2nd 3930k......

http://valid.canardpc.com/sembeu I think the vcore is nice.........


----------



## Toxtter

This is my first overclocking computer, I can go way higher.
But since I dont really got an better video card for gaming I dont really not to OC more than this.
I runned Prime95 12 hours last night and max temps were 72 Degrees

http://valid.canardpc.com/iksy5h


----------



## Shipw22

I would post one of my Sempron, but I don't feel like it. Just kinda awesome though, because with a Hyper TX3 it can be passively cooled and not even touch 50C after a couple hours of Prime95.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Best 3930k val so far 2nd chip .....

Check it .......

http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm











At least I know what its highest multi is


----------



## stubass

Hey fewtcher,

I must say I prefer a nice warm climate with sexy chicks in bikini's than the cold and snugles









This weeks OC profile to start benching with. Will do the E6300 in the following week








http://valid.canardpc.com/vhuzgc


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I see you have been on a steady diet of rep+ there Reppy


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I see you have been on a steady diet of rep+ there Reppy


And I see you are been on a steady diet of Gold's there Goldy








Or is it coldies... my guess is both


----------



## Sonic_AFB

2500K 3.3Ghz @ 5.4 Ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/2740760


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxtter*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/iksy5h



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fgpwlm




Nice one you got there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I must say I prefer a nice warm climate with sexy chicks in bikini's than the cold and snugles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vhuzgc




Better to touch than to look








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonic_AFB*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2740760




That one got my attention


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Yeah im on a bit of a roll lately with the silicon lottery ! This 3930k is destined to be benched on LN2 its the next logical step


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah im on a bit of a roll lately with the silicon lottery ! This 3930k is destined to be benched on LN2 its the next logical step


Waiting to see the results








Wishing you luck and 6+ GHz


----------



## Pimphare

Hey guys, noob here. Does anyone have some tips on overclocking an I5-3570K with a MSI Z77 MPower mobo? I'm still trying to figure things out in the MSI bios. I feel like the bios in my Gigabyte board was easier though it didn't have the mouse capability. I'm currently using the stock heatsink and fan, but have water cooling in the future plans. I'd like a good starting point. Any link to guides and/or tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## Pimphare

Noob love? Lol


----------



## fewtcher

Well, you can start with this one, I guess. You don't need a specific guide for your processor/mobo, just the basic knowledge for the overclock, after that it's mostly do-and-see







At least that was how I started to learn







Eh, the old days, I was young back then... Good memories, my old P5PL2-E and my E2140 hitting 2.8 GHz on that crappy mobo... That was the stuff


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Well, you can start with this one, I guess. You don't need a specific guide for your processor/mobo, just the basic knowledge for the overclock, after that it's mostly do-and-see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least that was how I started to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, the old days, I was young back then... Good memories, my old P5PL2-E and my E2140 hitting 2.8 GHz on that crappy mobo... That was the stuff


Well I guess I'm a late bloomer at 35. I built my first system last year. Got it all set up, OS and all by myself with a little trial and error and got hooked. I built my second rig this year and it's a lot better than my previous noobie build. lol I'll be water cooling my current system as soon as I've purchased everything I need, so in the meantime I'd like to get some experience with overclocking.









Edit: I shouldn't have said by myself. I got a lot of help from the forums.


----------



## fewtcher

Everyone gets hooked at different time... But once you discover the sweet, sweet world of computer assembling, overclocking and cooling... daym, it gets expensive, but it's fun!


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Everyone gets hooked at different time... But once you discover the sweet, sweet world of computer assembling, overclocking and cooling... daym, it gets expensive, but it's fun!


Expensive it is! But hey, you got to put the money somewhere. Might as well spend it on something you like!


----------



## stubass

Couldn't make 4GHz..... Might be time to make use of this Dewar I have








http://valid.canardpc.com/b8ssft


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/b8ssft





Very good!


----------



## DJ4g63t

My HTPC with an E8500 and an old Gigabyte P35 mobo I had sitting in my basement for years







All this on a Hyper 212. I'm actually quite surprised. This mobo and Hyper 212 combo also drove a Q6600 up to 3.4GHz without breaking a sweat.

http://valid.canardpc.com/dscl15

Just ran a quick IBT just to show max temps (20C ambient). I never see over 50C under normal use.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dscl15


----------



## Pimphare

http://valid.canardpc.com/xb9mcf

IntelBurnTest v2.54
Created by AgentGOD

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz
Clock Speed: 3.54 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 4
Total System Memory: 8138 MB

Stress Level: Standard (1024 MB)
Testing started on 11/22/2013 2:29:41 AM
Time (s) Speed (GFlops) Result
[02:29:55] 8.298 107.7243 3.526496e-002
[02:30:07] 8.221 108.7270 3.526496e-002
[02:30:19] 8.221 108.7337 3.526496e-002
[02:30:31] 8.200 109.0097 3.526496e-002
[02:30:44] 8.229 108.6262 3.526496e-002
[02:30:56] 8.186 109.2005 3.526496e-002
[02:31:08] 8.158 109.5730 3.526496e-002
[02:31:20] 8.168 109.4394 3.526496e-002
[02:31:32] 8.234 108.5597 3.526496e-002
[02:31:45] 8.206 108.9291 3.526496e-002
Testing ended on 11/22/2013 2:31:45 AM
Test Result: Success.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xb9mcf


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


Thanks! I finished a 9 hour blend test with Prime95 a moment ago.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Main thread Nov 22 02:53] Mersenne number primality test program version 27.7
[Main thread Nov 22 02:53] Optimizing for CPU architecture: Core i3/i5/i7, L2 cache size: 256 KB, L3 cache size: 6 MB
[Main thread Nov 22 02:53] Starting workers.
[Main thread Nov 22 11:56] Stopping all worker threads.
[Main thread Nov 22 11:56] Execution halted.

[Nov 22 02:53] Worker starting
[Nov 22 02:53] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #1
[Nov 22 11:56] Torture Test completed 875 tests in 9 hours, 3 minutes - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
[Nov 22 11:56] Worker stopped.

[Nov 22 02:53] Worker starting
[Nov 22 02:53] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #2
[Nov 22 11:56] Torture Test completed 899 tests in 9 hours, 3 minutes - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
[Nov 22 11:56] Worker stopped.

[Nov 22 02:53] Worker starting
[Nov 22 02:53] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #3
[Nov 22 11:56] Torture Test completed 898 tests in 9 hours, 3 minutes - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
[Nov 22 11:56] Worker stopped.

[Nov 22 02:53] Worker starting
[Nov 22 02:53] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #4
[Nov 22 11:56] Torture Test completed 895 tests in 9 hours, 3 minutes - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
[Nov 22 11:56] Worker stopped.


----------



## stubass

These P4 cedar's can be harsh to OC on a cheap AIO lol Need cold








http://valid.canardpc.com/ds5j0t
Again a funny temp reading


----------



## stubass

Just for the fun while waiting to bench my next chip
http://valid.canardpc.com/z4l4tj


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ds5j0t
> Again a funny temp reading



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z4l4tj




Isn't -1C the minimum temp it shows?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Just for the fun while waiting to bench my next chip
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z4l4tj


What are you using for cooling? Liquid nitrogen???


----------



## stubass

That was just with a CM Seidon 120M AIO.... Some reason the temp readings seem to be wierd with CPU-z... had some with that AIO at -1C, some around 60C... with Dice i have had temps like 5C to 26C xD


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> That was just with a CM Seidon 120M AIO.... Some reason the temp readings seem to be wierd with CPU-z... had some with that AIO at -1C, some around 60C... with Dice i have had temps like 5C to 26C xD


I was about to say give me some tips! That would be outrageous!


----------



## Aleslammer

Stock is 2400MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/ryiaqi


----------



## Deni

Here is mine:



This is stable every day clock.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ryiaqi




4C








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deni*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kecvuz


----------



## Spencer12

I've got my FX 8320 at 5 Ghz running Cinebench right now. Stock clock is 3.5 Ghz. I just thought "Hmm, I wonder if it'll load Windows at this voltage. Probably not..." and to my surprise it actually did.

I just finished the single-threaded test and it scored 1.31. According to Anandtech, that's within .06 of a Sandy Bridge i5 2400. Honestly, that's a bit sad on AMD's part because this has a HUGE clockspeed advantage. Since it's an 8 core though, I can't be that mad.







Good to know my Kerbal Space Program won't lag as hard if I decide to run it at this CPU speed. Still, darn single-threaded games! *shakes fist*

http://valid.canardpc.com/4gbmw4

I'll see if I can do more, since I'm in Windows at 5 Ghz with a really low voltage. I've heard that some people can't get it to load Windows at 5 Ghz with anything but 1.5+ volts. However, this chip ran P95 for hours at stock volts at 4.3 Ghz, so you never know! Let's see if Cinebench crashes. Don't want to run P95 for very long as the heat might be a bit too much considering the situation.

EDIT: Rather than my PC crashing, Cinebench threw me an error and quit multiple times in a row. Weird.. I say MOAR VOLTS


----------



## DaveLT

Just keep in mind Cinebench is still Intel-bias despite what Alatar claims otherwise


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spencer12*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4gbmw4




Nice volts


----------



## jason387

The benefits of winter...


Validation Link- http://valid.canardpc.com/thyzya


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> The benefits of winter...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation Link- http://valid.canardpc.com/thyzya


Is the stock bus speed of the FX-6300 set at 200Mhz or did you increase it?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Is the stock bus speed of the FX-6300 set at 200Mhz or did you increase it?


Just changed the multi. Left the bus at 200. Why? Will it still count here?


----------



## agent00skid

Them volts!









valid.canardpc.com/jzjbr6

Still the same as before, just higher clock.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Just changed the multi. Left the bus at 200. Why? Will it still count here?


Oh yeah, you're fine here. I was just wondering. I have a FX 6100 from an older rig, but couldn't remember the bus speed. My Intel chip is set at 100Mhz.


----------



## jason387

The Fx 6300's overclock quite well.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/thyzya



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agent00skid*
> 
> valid.canardpc.com/jzjbr6


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Oh yeah, you're fine here. I was just wondering. I have a FX 6100 from an older rig, but couldn't remember the bus speed. My Intel chip is set at 100Mhz.


One does not simply confuse Intel Bus Speed and AMD Bus Speed multiplier ...


----------



## agent00skid

My name! :O

You wrote jason387 in the table next to my A6. :O


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agent00skid*
> 
> My name! :O
> 
> You wrote jason387 in the table next to my A6. :O


Ugh, sorry, fixed... Dunno where's my mind


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> One does not simply confuse Intel Bus Speed and AMD Bus Speed multiplier ...


Understood. Just curious as to how jason387 went about his overclock is all. No comparison.


----------



## rabidz7

whut is this amd thing every1 is talkin abut?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabidz7*
> 
> whut is this amd thing every1 is talkin abut?


Google it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Understood. Just curious as to how jason387 went about his overclock is all. No comparison.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Understood. Just curious as to how jason387 went about his overclock is all. No comparison.


Yeah I know you got confused. The FX 6300 has an unlocked multi


----------



## Spencer12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice volts


Thanks for accepting me so quickly!

It was getting a bit toasty for my liking so I couldn't *quite* get it stable. It was still giving me errors at 1.43 volts or so, and I was hitting about 62 on the core temp. I guess a single tower cooler w/ a 120mm fan isn't extreme enough.

Maybe I should get get a big hose and a fan to push air in from outside. The lows are getting below zero degrees Fahrenheit now. That could make things interesting.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Yeah I know you got confused. The FX 6300 has an unlocked multi


I didn't get confused, but rather couldn't remember the bus speeds of the FX series chips. I have an unlocked FX 6100 that I'm not using right now. It's from my previous build and I never got around to overclocking it. I'll put that rig back together eventually and toy with it.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I didn't get confused, but rather couldn't remember the bus speeds of the FX series chips. I have an unlocked FX 6100 that I'm not using right now. It's from my previous build and I never got around to overclocking it. I'll put that rig back together eventually and toy with it.


The FX 6100 was from the bulldozer line of chips. They overclocked faired well but I think topped out around 4.4-4.5Ghz.


----------



## Buckley19

http://valid.canardpc.com/csmuem


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckley19*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/csmuem


----------



## Dreamxtreme

http://valid.canardpc.com/kzqz3n


----------



## stubass

Didn't perform as well as I was hoping, another poorer chip but oh well lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/s9t1gk


----------



## Banedox

Just picked up a old x58 Xeon W3520 (same as old 920 D0) stock 2.67ghz

Hit 4ghz @ 1.224vcore, gonna try to down the voltage now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/k90qlb

8 hour stress test with prime nine as well


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kzqz3n



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s9t1gk




Another 100%+








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k90qlb


----------



## ObscureParadox

My entry with my little E5200 on DICE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2818987


----------



## stubass

On a CM sedion 120M AIO, Temps are out as usual lol... Few more to test them make one cold







A different chip to the last one








http://valid.canardpc.com/msy0zw

PS Tried 2 more 352's and well not so good to put it politely


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2818987



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/msy0zw




Do you have a chip that is under 5GHz?


----------



## p5ych00n5

May I join:

Phenom II 1090T @ 3.2 GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/j20f3f


----------



## DaveLT

http://valid.canardpc.com/uchkn1
I saw the second placing on HWBot ... Not entirely happy so i did this.
Sadly my X58 is not happy with 210MHz BCLK


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uchkn1
> I saw the second placing on HWBot ... Not entirely happy so i did this.
> Sadly my X58 is not happy with 210MHz BCLK


Hey Dave, try lowering your mulitplier by 1 and hitting 210 BCLK and then try 221 and such, I was able to get a midely stable at 221 with a lower muliti and you can try upping the PLL voltage by about .10 from base settings...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Hey Dave, try lowering your mulitplier by 1 and hitting 210 BCLK and then try 221 and such, I was able to get a midely stable at 221 with a lower muliti and you can try upping the PLL voltage by about .10 from base settings...


That's a good info. Thanks!







Problem with my board is at 210*20 and even with increased voltages it would just hang somewhere. Strange.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's a good info. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with my board is at 210*20 and even with increased voltages it would just hang somewhere. Strange.


I can understand strange... I am running a W3520 right now and it does 4ghz at like 1.22 volts, but it dosent like my BCLK going much higher I can post at 211 at 20x multiplier instead of 22 but require like 1.4 volts, I just got a new EVGA X58 Classy board So gonna try that out later this week. Good Luck!

But gosh I feel so out of date, I only know about overclocking with the tried and true X58 chipset! I've read up on the newer stuff gosh does it sound easier....


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I can understand strange... I am running a W3520 right now and it does 4ghz at like 1.22 volts, but it dosent like my BCLK going much higher I can post at 211 at 20x multiplier instead of 22 but require like 1.4 volts, I just got a new EVGA X58 Classy board So gonna try that out later this week. Good Luck!
> 
> But gosh I feel so out of date, I only know about overclocking with the tried and true X58 chipset! I've read up on the newer stuff gosh does it sound easier....


Newer stuff ... no problem. Just hit up on multiplier and then slowly increase voltage lol


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Newer stuff ... no problem. Just hit up on multiplier and then slowly increase voltage lol


Yeah no kidding for some reason I wish it would get complicated again....


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Yeah no kidding for some reason I wish it would get complicated again....


6-cores and tougher overclocking is keeping me from going to X79


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j20f3f



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uchkn1


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


WooHoo


----------



## Schmuckley

fewtcher..still dooin' it!







http://valid.canardpc.com/llyyjn


----------



## ikjadoon

Done!









http://valid.canardpc.com/g9n1dt


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/llyyjn




Schmuckley - still rockin' it!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/g9n1dt


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


Hooray!


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> fewtcher..still dooin' it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/llyyjn


Good gosh!! Liquid nitrogen???


----------



## EpicFlightMan32

http://valid.canardpc.com/a9y84h


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicFlightMan32*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a9y84h


----------



## stubass

Old one you have on the P5E3 prmeium
http://valid.canardpc.com/k4gn3v

Update:
13MHz more FSB on a Rampage Extreme
http://valid.canardpc.com/0c606z


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0c606z




Lol killer voltage for the poor pentium


----------



## nathanblandford

http://valid.canardpc.com/abu849

my i5 4670k overclock


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathanblandford*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/abu849
> 
> my i5 4670k overclock


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Got my i7-3820 here...
http://valid.canardpc.com/fu8vhe

Will be doing some AMD benching over the holidays as well, see if I can get that 6300 to do 5ghz


----------



## Avonosac

Nice, I just got a 3820 myself, going to be putting that one up over 4.6 for another entry here, probably try for 5.1+ for the 5ghz club too


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avonosac*
> 
> Nice, I just got a 3820 myself, going to be putting that one up over 4.6 for another entry here, probably try for 5.1+ for the 5ghz club too


They overclock surprisingly well, I was able to get 5Ghz stable to run a bunch of benchmarks, but I find it doesn't like sharing the frequency with the RAM.


----------



## Avonosac

Yea, I need to find a good OC and pair it with a decent memory clock at least 1866+ with cas8/9 if possible.

That will be enough for me.


----------



## rh pc

Sitting @ 4.76Ghz and going for more...

http://valid.canardpc.com/uzzzt9


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fu8vhe



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uzzzt9




Please, revalidate with your oc.net username


----------



## Gunderman456

Add me to the club!

A 1.1GHz Overclock on a Haswell i7 4770k which makes-up part of my new rig "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" (build log in sig).

Verification Link; http://valid.canardpc.com/nqbh4z


----------



## Avonosac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Add me to the club!
> 
> A 1.1GHz Overclock on a Haswell i7 4770k which makes-up part of my new rig "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" (build log in sig).
> 
> Verification Link; http://valid.canardpc.com/nqbh4z


Going to need to resubmit that with your own OCN name as the PC name for it to be accepted.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nqbh4z




Lol I see his name here, maybe he changed it with revalidation


----------



## Avonosac

I guess, wasn't showing up for me... I guess its right now


----------



## Gunderman456

Thanks!


----------



## rh pc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, revalidate with your oc.net username


Sorry about that. Here you go. Also, got my 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz running @ 1872Mhz









http://valid.canardpc.com/ncs6xh


----------



## stubass

Chip didn't perform like i hoped. Oh well next one








http://valid.canardpc.com/6mhkre


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ncs6xh



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6mhkre




You are always unhappy with 100%+ overclock


----------



## stubass

True there is some good in a 100% OC but not the best bench session I have had.... still fun tho


----------



## jdsdk

cpu-z validation link:http://valid.canardpc.com/nji8dt


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdsdk*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nji8dt


----------



## rh pc

This is 100% stable right now. http://valid.canardpc.com/w18mip

I have been able to run heaven benchmark at 5Ghz, but prime95 crashes within minutes. I will keep playing around with settings, I do want to join that 5Ghz club


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rh pc*
> 
> This is 100% stable right now. http://valid.canardpc.com/w18mip
> 
> I have been able to run heaven benchmark at 5Ghz, but prime95 crashes within minutes. I will keep playing around with settings, I do want to join that 5Ghz club


----------



## djthrottleboi

http://valid.canardpc.com/ivlz7x i

i'm stable been running this for a month or 2 but got new mobo on the way so i will be going higher than this when i get it.
i want to go 5.2GHz


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ivlz7x i
> 
> i'm stable been running this for a month or 2 but got new mobo on the way so i will be going higher than this when i get it.
> i want to go 5.2GHz


Hey mate,

Was just wondering why you decided to overclock with the FSB because that is just more trouble than it's worth with those chips IMHO. Also I really hope you are keeping that CPU nice and cold because I know those things can get hotter than the fiery pits of hell when they have that much voltage going through them


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Hey mate,
> 
> Was just wondering why you decided to overclock with the FSB because that is just more trouble than it's worth with those chips IMHO. Also I really hope you are keeping that CPU nice and cold because I know those things can get hotter than the fiery pits of hell when they have that much voltage going through them


i wanted to throw a little into the ram as well but when i go over 5.0 i will cut down on the fsb and use a little more multiplier. i'm using 1866 ram though. i modded the bios and oc'ed the gpu's as well.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ivlz7x


----------



## cdoublejj

http://valid.canardpc.com/hz5au7

i tired for 4ghz but, i can barley get it stable enough to boot windows before bsoding.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hz5au7
> 
> i tired for 4ghz but, i can barley get it stable enough to boot windows before bsoding.


What's the max clocks you've benched your Phenom II x6 at?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What's the max clocks you've benched your Phenom II x6 at?


http://valid.canardpc.com/chb57v

i can get it to boot and even run a for a minute or two @ 4.5 ghz but, it bsods and i can't/don't know hwo to get it stable.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/chb57v
> 
> i can get it to boot and even run a for a minute or two @ 4.5 ghz but, it bsods and i can't/don't know hwo to get it stable.


Always wanted to see how your Phenom II x6 could go up against a FX 6300. Max OC to Max OC. Want to try?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Always wanted to see how your Phenom II x6 could go up against a FX 6300. Max OC to Max OC. Want to try?


4.5 is the limit. i really only go for playable fps which for me moot since i only have HD4850 crossfire. i know i'm boring. though if i could 4.5 stable 24/7 and it held (air cooling) i'd be happy. it usually bsods with memory error, it thinking IMC but, then again i don't know any better HT link and NB and all that. (so maybe a chance). it gets more stable when shove loads of volts at it though.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> 4.5 is the limit. i really only go for playable fps which for me moot since i only have HD4850 crossfire. i know i'm boring. though if i could 4.5 stable 24/7 and it held (air cooling) i'd be happy. it usually bsods with memory error, it thinking IMC but, then again i don't know any better HT link and NB and all that. (so maybe a chance). it gets more stable when shove loads of volts at it though.


Want to run benches?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hz5au7


----------



## TheReaper1416

Here's my overclock i think i doubled the base clock speed of 1ghz. http://valid.canardpc.com/dplhgz


----------



## djthrottleboi

man down i'm at stock right now cause i just got my new mobo but i will be at 4.9GHz by the end of the night.


----------



## M2NSLI

Heres my overclock!

http://valid.canardpc.com/qareri


----------



## djthrottleboi

back at 4.9GHz. perfect.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaper1416*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dplhgz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M2NSLI*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qareri



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> back at 4.9GHz. perfect.


Nice, going stable?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, going stable?


yep same settings as before and got even better 3dmark score now that this mobo doesnt have bent pins in the socket http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7729836 and the cpu val http://valid.canardpc.com/5imasj


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Finally got around to OC'ing it, it dies when putting the CPU under full load, but it can run GPU benches and gives them quite a boost from the standard clock.

http://valid.canardpc.com/afga9x

UPDATE; It seems my knowledge and expertise end here









http://valid.canardpc.com/w2n68q


----------



## stubass

Not too shabby








http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s


----------



## ginger_nuts

A small update with better voltage, I think I can still go higher









http://valid.canardpc.com/xjhl9t


----------



## Yeroon

I think I'm allowed to enter, i got 5.046GHz and the base clock for my a10-6790K is 4.0GHz. Might try for more when I clean the pump out. In my Epoxy SFF case.
http://valid.canardpc.com/6ppp5n


----------



## SpecialEffect

Im pretty sure im allowed to apply









http://valid.canardpc.com/z9quk7


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w2n68q



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/slw60s



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xjhl9t




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeroon*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6ppp5n



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z9quk7


----------



## ticklemedaly

How about me?

i7 4770K

http://valid.canardpc.com/8v2c6m


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Got an update on my FX-6300
http://valid.canardpc.com/m3w0sf


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ticklemedaly*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8v2c6m



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaquitasAbsum*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m3w0sf


----------



## PuNkPoEtS

http://valid.canardpc.com/mezi24

FX-6300 3.5Ghz stock OC to 4.515Ghz with 1.362v

and it is very stable as i have it as a 24/7 OC


----------



## darkninja

http://valid.canardpc.com/19c0rx

Put me in coach!

Stable on Asus Axe Gold Cooler. Voltage is actually reading wrong, it shows at 1.4V under load in HW monitor


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuNkPoEtS*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mezi24



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkninja*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/19c0rx




Nice ones


----------



## darkninja

Cheers! I'm honestly surprised I got it that high on Air, This cooler is unbelievable, a 1 Ghz OC and its only at 35 degrees under load 

To be honest the Cooler size is a bit offputting though, cannot have the side of the case on or the PSU inside the case due to its monstrous size.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkninja*
> 
> Cheers! I'm honestly surprised I got it that high on Air, This cooler is unbelievable, a 1 Ghz OC and its only at 35 degrees under load
> 
> To be honest the Cooler size is a bit offputting though, cannot have the side of the case on or the PSU inside the case due to its monstrous size.


 Sure seems big, but for that good cooling I would sacrifice the space too...


----------



## darkninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Sure seems big, but for that good cooling I would sacrifice the space too...


Aye, I'd take the hit in space for it anyday!
Dimensions: 139 x 133 x 130 (W x H x D)
5500cm squared surface area. and only 14 db its quiet too. Honestly the best air cooler I've ever used.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkninja*
> 
> Aye, I'd take the hit in space for it anyday!
> Dimensions: 139 x 133 x 130 (W x H x D)
> 5500cm squared surface area. and only 14 db its quiet too. Honestly the best air cooler I've ever used.


14dB is the "rated" spec. it's never ever near 14dB at full speed









My deepcool neptwin with just 2 fans on is still incredibly long 126X136X159mm With the 3 fan treatment that goes up to 126X161X159 ._.


----------



## darkninja

Aye, sorry, I meant rated. I can't even hear the thing unless I'm folding or running P95!"

And blimey. Thats a monster. we should start a group: "We like em big"


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkninja*
> 
> Aye, sorry, I meant rated. I can't even hear the thing unless I'm folding or running P95!"
> 
> And blimey. Thats a monster. we should start a group: "We like em big"


You start, I join


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

I want in!









http://valid.canardpc.com/0r930v


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0r930v


----------



## miklkit

Methinks this qualifies.
http://valid.canardpc.com/3wxxr2

It was a suicide run. In IBT AVX it was running at 1.64v and 68C.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


Woot, sig time!

Thanks!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3wxxr2




Yup, it qualifies


----------



## Indiegreg

http://valid.canardpc.com/rgnnfn

here you are!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rgnnfn


----------



## Himo5

Kaveri http://valid.canardpc.com/denxbc


----------



## Horsemama1956

Went up from 4.5 to 4.7. Moved my H60 from the back of my case to thetop and it dropped temps like 10 degrees so I can now safely run it at 4.7 under 60 degrees.
http://valid.canardpc.com/a4pb1g


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Went up from 4.5 to 4.7. Moved my H60 from the back of my case to thetop and it dropped temps like 10 degrees so I can now safely run it at 4.7 under 60 degrees.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a4pb1g


you can go 4.8. I had the same cooler at 4.9GHz vcore 1.440 77C it will be a little higher but 80C is the safe point. lol nvrmind just noticed you have an amd and i dont know how thoes temps work so diregard.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/denxbc



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a4pb1g


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

FX-6300 at 4.5 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/82cb4p

This was the highest overclock I could get that was prime95 stable across all 6 cores.


----------



## Jawwwwsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> FX-6300 at 4.5 GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/82cb4p
> 
> This was the highest overclock I could get that was prime95 stable across all 6 cores.


I have the exact same set up, also running 4.5Ghz. I found Prime95 not to be very good with AMD FX chips though mate, I'd run something else for stability tests.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/82cb4p




Sorry, but the overclock has to be at least 1000.00 MHz higher than the stock clock, revalidate until it shows 4500.00 MHz or more


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> FX-6300 at 4.5 GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/82cb4p
> 
> This was the highest overclock I could get that was prime95 stable across all 6 cores.


up 1mhz on the fsb. i really hate when the boards cut 0.5 ~1 or more on fsb


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> up 1mhz on the fsb. i really hate when the boards cut 0.5 ~1 or more on fsb


lol i'm actually trying to see how far i can get a locked cpu. i5-3330 lol its my experiment and sadly you have to use the fsb and you dont get much room but yet maybe i can get around 104 bclk


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/2l929z


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2l929z


----------



## Roy360

http://valid.canardpc.com/jdkav6

CPU gets wonky after 4.9GHz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jdkav6


----------



## stubass

So close to 6GHz on with 1 Core








http://valid.canardpc.com/3biiiu


----------



## Horsemama1956

Update

http://valid.canardpc.com/swmdej
http://valid.canardpc.com/swmdej


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3biiiu




Nice one! Noticed the temp though, is this on regular water, LN2?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/swmdej


----------



## stubass

DICE,.. I wouldnt trust that temp reading in the validation.







I have seen temps like 1*C on water before lol


----------



## esqueue

http://valid.canardpc.com/0r2w58

24/7 clock


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> DICE,.. I wouldnt trust that temp reading in the validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen temps like 1*C on water before lol


Yeah I try to not trust it very much, but was surprised








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esqueue*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0r2w58


----------



## Jelah

Messing around with my parents computer:

http://valid.canardpc.com/cynzi9

Pretty easy to OC this chip, just bumped the volts up a little bit and increased the multiplier. I was trying to hit 5GHz but I'm afraid to break anything on their computer


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jdkav6
> 
> CPU gets wonky after 4.9GHz


Pushed up the voltage an extra 0.2V

http://valid.canardpc.com/59y8vp


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jelah*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cynzi9



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/59y8vp


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/s69hjg


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s69hjg




Nice one


----------



## djthrottleboi

As a update i am going from a i5-3570k to a i7-3770k so i will have to redo my oc. if you want you can remove me for the time being till i get the new overclock. rofl the same day i get it i will be at 5.0GHz like i got this one too. hell i was at 4.9GHz by night time and it was my first time ocing.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> As a update i am going from a i5-3570k to a i7-3770k so i will have to redo my oc. if you want you can remove me for the time being till i get the new overclock. rofl the same day i get it i will be at 5.0GHz like i got this one too. hell i was at 4.9GHz by night time and it was my first time ocing.


Why would I remove it, the club is for OC records, not for current/stable overclocks







Don't worreh bud


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Why would I remove it, the club is for OC records, not for current/stable overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worreh bud


oh lol then my 3770k just shipped hope i get it thursday.


----------



## hoevito

I'm hoping this would qualify









http://valid.canardpc.com/3q1v2l


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> I'm hoping this would qualify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3q1v2l


i have noticed that asus mobos can run a oc at a lower vcore than gigabytes


----------



## alancsalt

Anyone else think Gigabyte fumbled it a bit with mobos after X58?

Used to be better support could win you over despite a smidgeon lower benchmarks, but that gap has widened.(?)


----------



## ginger_nuts

That holds true, even on the AMD side of things.


----------



## djthrottleboi

yeah its really dissapointing. i think it is because gigabyte worries more about cutting costs than anything. they seem to always have som noname company making something for them for cheaper then for the next 6 months they end up putting out bios updates to fix their messups shame too. i love this z77x-ud5h


----------



## ObscureParadox

I had a 990FX-UD5 board, jesus what a load of crap that was XD


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I had a 990FX-UD5 board, jesus what a load of crap that was XD


poor gigabyte. they were doing so good.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoevito*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3q1v2l




I loved my EP45-UD3P and the EP45T-UD3P at the time, but after them no more GB mobos... but the videocards, oh, the videocards, that's where you love GB now


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> I loved my EP45-UD3P and the EP45T-UD3P at the time, but after them no more GB mobos... but the videocards, oh, the videocards, that's where you love GB now


their fans are so quiet


----------



## stubass

Gigabyte X79 meh, 6-series botched.. picked up thier game with 7-series boards, UD3H and higher are great overclocking boards and the Z77X-UP series best VRM's of that era... cant comment on AMD tho...


----------



## tr3v

First OC experience. http://valid.canardpc.com/11ukbj


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr3v*
> 
> First OC experience. http://valid.canardpc.com/11ukbj




Sorry, but your OC has to be exactly or more than 1 GHz (1000.00 MHz) over your default clock


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr3v*
> 
> First OC experience. http://valid.canardpc.com/11ukbj


your in luck unless you have the stock cooler on it you should be able to do 4.6GHz easily just experiment as the computer wont start and it will go back to bios asking to restore defaults or enter bios if you mess up. gotta love gigabyte. this i5-3570k is my first oc and i got it to 5.0GHz but i have a custom water loop. i hit 5.2GHz but brought it down as my loop cant handle the temps. but just watch your temps and be sure to add enough vcore to be stable. you have the right mobo for it. Piece of advice google the oc's for the cpu and look at the vcore settings and the clock speeds they have on their rigs and it gives you a reference point to start with. just dont go off the settings from a asrock as they have had reporting issues. and dont use a asus mobo's settings either as they seem to oc with less vcore than gigabyte mobo's. If you have a gpu then set the cpu's gpu clock down to 400 and that will drop some heat for you as that was the only thing they really made better on the 4th gen cpu's. all they did was increase the gpu power which other than the the max tdp being increased is as a result, tends to be worthless for most as we use nvidia or amd cards. they may have changed other things but i haven't notice anything yet.


----------



## tr3v

Sorry for the hassle. http://valid.canardpc.com/w37anc Here's me at 4.5GHz


----------



## Schmuckley

z87x-OC is a *very* good board


----------



## rabidz7

http://valid.canardpc.com/88l0b2


----------



## djthrottleboi

ok got the 3770k and am about to intsall it. will be posting my oc in a couple hours.

update: ok lol so i went off my 3570k settings and went straight to 4.8GHz and it actually works perfect its really stable. http://valid.canardpc.com/1xpcq0


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr3v*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w37anc



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabidz7*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/88l0b2



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1xpcq0


----------



## rabidz7

Updated for 4.7GHz whit lowa voltz http://valid.canardpc.com/z6t3v4


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> z87x-OC is a *very* good board


I don't have much experience with it myself, but a couple of friends of mine got them when they first came out and they had numerous problems with them mainly relating to bios issues I believe. The boards had a nasty habit of not wanting to boot on many occasions until they cleared CMOS god knows how many times. It got to the point where it actually became a relief that the board booted instead of being a normality, not something I would personally expect from an OC board anyway. Once again I will say this is with their experience not mine.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabidz7*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z6t3v4


----------



## Sgt Bilko

FX 8350 @ 5238.63 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I don't have much experience with it myself, but a couple of friends of mine got them when they first came out and they had numerous problems with them mainly relating to bios issues I believe. The boards had a nasty habit of not wanting to boot on many occasions until they cleared CMOS god knows how many times. It got to the point where it actually became a relief that the board booted instead of being a normality, not something I would personally expect from an OC board anyway. Once again I will say this is with their experience not mine.


They need BIOS from TeamAU page


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/rufyll


----------



## f0rteOC

http://valid.canardpc.com/n771t2
VCore was actually set at 1.55V


----------



## Sevilla

OC: http://valid.canardpc.com/8nyr6e


----------



## Horsemama1956

update for new CPU. Thanks.

http://valid.canardpc.com/7d73jb


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> update for new CPU. Thanks.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7d73jb


hows the temp on those things?


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> hows the temp on those things?


Hits the 70's in Aida, games 50-65 depending on the game. I've got the uncore at 4.2Ghz now as well. Kind of surprised tbh, though temps were pretty hot before I went out and grabbed some MX-2 and reapplied the TIM. I didn't think I was going to get past 4.2Ghz on the old crap I had.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Hits the 70's in Aida, games 50-65 depending on the game. I've got the uncore at 4.2Ghz now as well. Kind of surprised tbh, though temps were pretty hot before I went out and grabbed some MX-2 and reapplied the TIM. I didn't think I was going to get past 4.2Ghz on the old crap I had.


yeah i was going to get the 4770k but then i decided not to as all they did was work on improving the gpu and i use nvidia cards so it was a waste of money and i got a 3770k since i have a 3570k. i didn't want to buy a new mobo.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Just a quick test on DICE with the CPU, it isn't the best so if it is a dud when I try LN2 on it then it will just get relegated to my 24/7 rig and run @4.5GHz for the rest of its life. Don't really want to be forking out for another one but I have a particular CPU in mind anyway









http://valid.canardpc.com/hpn47p


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tw1cy4



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rufyll



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0rteOC*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n771t2



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevilla*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8nyr6e



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7d73jb



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hpn47p


----------



## stubass

not the best of chips








http://valid.canardpc.com/vanu2m


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vanu2m




Still good


----------



## Shipw22

My chip stock hangs around 2.77GHz, so this is a 1GHz OC. I also did it with the other core unlocked (it's not defective!







). This is also on stock voltage.

Stock: http://valid.canardpc.com/sqj2bx

Unlocked: http://valid.canardpc.com/h5fbw9


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> My chip stock hangs around 2.77GHz, so this is a 1GHz OC. I also did it with the other core unlocked (it's not defective!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This is also on stock voltage.
> 
> Stock: http://valid.canardpc.com/sqj2bx
> 
> Unlocked: http://valid.canardpc.com/h5fbw9


Technically speaking though for the hardware itself, the stock clock is 2.8GHz so I don't think this will be accepted.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Technically speaking though for the hardware itself, the stock clock is 2.8GHz so I don't think this will be accepted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> My chip stock hangs around 2.77GHz, so this is a 1GHz OC. I also did it with the other core unlocked (it's not defective!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This is also on stock voltage.
> 
> Stock: http://valid.canardpc.com/sqj2bx
> 
> Unlocked: http://valid.canardpc.com/h5fbw9


push it 18MHz more you can do it as you are almost there. Is that the highest multiplier?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> My chip stock hangs around 2.77GHz, so this is a 1GHz OC. I also did it with the other core unlocked (it's not defective!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This is also on stock voltage.
> 
> Stock: http://valid.canardpc.com/sqj2bx
> 
> Unlocked: http://valid.canardpc.com/h5fbw9




Sorry, but ObscureParadox is right, stock on this chip is 2.8 GHz







You have to push it a bit more to be accepted here


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but ObscureParadox is right, stock on this chip is 2.8 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to push it a bit more to be accepted here


its only 19MHz you can do it. just up bclk a little more.


----------



## Shipw22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Technically speaking though for the hardware itself, the stock clock is 2.8GHz so I don't think this will be accepted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> push it 18MHz more you can do it as you are almost there. Is that the highest multiplier?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but ObscureParadox is right, stock on this chip is 2.8 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to push it a bit more to be accepted here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its only 19MHz you can do it. just up bclk a little more.


Sadly, that's as high as it will go. After that, the northbridge gives me the flipper. Wish it didn't. But it's not too bad. It seems that most Semprons only hit 3.5GHz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> Sadly, that's as high as it will go. After that, the northbridge gives me the flipper. Wish it didn't. But it's not too bad. It seems that most Semprons only hit 3.5GHz.


you did good i was hoping you could get it can you raise the multiplier or is that the highest? i never oc'ed a sempron before.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its only 19MHz you can do it. just up bclk a little more.


Have you tried lowering the NB multiplier at all? Having said that I have played with a very similar model of motherboard to the one you have and seem to remember the FSB limit being around the 270-275 mark.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Have you tried lowering the NB multiplier at all? Having said that I have played with a very similar model of motherboard to the one you have and seem to remember the FSB limit being around the 270-275 mark.


he tried he got bclk to 270


----------



## Schmuckley

It ought to go higher than that.
Drop RAM/NB/HT straps down
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2251132 I'd bet that guy was using icewater but..


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> It ought to go higher than that.
> Drop RAM/NB/HT straps down
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2251132 I'd bet that guy was using icewater but..


Completely different motherboard though. On another board then it would be easy.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Completely different motherboard though. On another board then it would be easy.


I've seen nvidia ddr2 chipsets do 350 ref clock
790fx go higher but..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> I've seen nvidia ddr2 chipsets do 350 ref clock
> 790fx go higher but..


well if he is willing to exeriment he can get it but seeing that he has a sempron those aren't the best of cpu's so i'm assuming he doesn't want to risk losing it. I would be satisfied with what i have in that situation as its comfortable.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Oh he definitely could with a bit more tweaking I'm sure, but I think around the 300FSB mark will be the absolute limit.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Oh he definitely could with a bit more tweaking I'm sure, but I think around the 300FSB mark will be the absolute limit.


better safe than sorry semprons bite and if he has one then he is on a budget like me or young.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2664819


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2664819


i see you dropped the multiplier once more to get a higher bclk


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2664819


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i see you dropped the multiplier once more to get a higher bclk


Nope that is the stock multiplier on Sempron 130s







Didn't realize there were C3 130s though till now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Nope that is the stock multiplier on Sempron 130s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize there were C3 130s though till now.


same here


----------



## megaocher

Can I get in?
http://valid.canardpc.com/t9mrv4


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megaocher*
> 
> Can I get in?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t9mrv4




Sure


----------



## Faroth

4,7Ghz - stock is 3,5Ghz

1,2Ghz improvement









EDIT: http://valid.canardpc.com/prv2ff

Just for safty


----------



## Bogd4n

May I post here also if I have 2+ Ghz over stock? If yes, here it is:

E2140 @3808

http://valid.canardpc.com/kinp8c


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faroth*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/prv2ff



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kinp8c




Nice one and yes, you can post as big OC as you want, no upper limit


----------



## Shipw22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> well if he is willing to exeriment he can get it but seeing that he has a sempron those aren't the best of cpu's so i'm assuming he doesn't want to risk losing it. I would be satisfied with what i have in that situation as its comfortable.


Yeah, I really don't want to lose the little guy. At least I was lucky, since the other core wasn't defective, and I was able to OC that, still with stock voltage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> Yeah, I really don't want to lose the little guy. At least I was lucky, since the other core wasn't defective, and I was able to OC that, still with stock voltage.


smart man better safe than sorry.


----------



## Ziglez

http://valid.canardpc.com/usxbau

Was running at 4.498.95, didn't know if you would accept that, so i had to bump it up haha.
Currently running 4.5ghz stable at 1.24v


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/usxbau
> 
> Was running at 4.498.95, didn't know if you would accept that, so i had to bump it up haha.
> Currently running 4.5ghz stable at 1.24v


very good job when you go custom loop you can join the big guys. wait till i get my crate rig setup then you will see me at 5.0GHz


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> very good job when you go custom loop you can join the big guys. wait till i get my crate rig setup then you will see me at 5.0GHz


Well, running prime95 i get 76c max at 1.25v for 4.6ghz, so i could probably go 4.7? idk, what is the highest you would go on a aio system.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Well, running prime95 i get 76c max at 1.25v for 4.6ghz, so i could probably go 4.7? idk, what is the highest you would go on a aio system.


4.7GHz but i like to walk on the wildside. A Aio has what it takes to get you 4.7GHz just remember every 0.005 = 1C


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/usxbau


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz

Do I get to join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/p0klzy

stock clock on the 760k is 3.8

Just noticed CPU-Z has my temp showing 91.4 when bios and the ASRock Utility show around 64C.... weird


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buzzbuzzbuzz*
> 
> Do I get to join?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/p0klzy
> 
> stock clock on the 760k is 3.8
> 
> Just noticed CPU-Z has my temp showing 91.4 when bios and the ASRock Utility show around 64C.... weird




Sorry, it has to be at least 1000.00 MHz higher than stock clock


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it has to be at least 1000.00 MHz higher than stock clock


So you're saying I missed it by 2.11mhz? Weak sauce.


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buzzbuzzbuzz*
> 
> So you're saying I missed it by 2.11mhz? Weak sauce.


That's why i did 4.6, because at 4.5 it was l ike 4.98 or something lol.


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> That's why i did 4.6, because at 4.5 it was l ike 4.98 or something lol.


I'll blow past my previous mark in a couple weeks. I was a little worried about heat- ASRock's utility and speed fan agreed at 48C idle and 64C at full load. But right now I'm using an old mATX case with only 1 80mm intake and one 80mm exhast fan.

I figured if AMD can call 3792mhz 3.8ghz then I could call a 998mhz gain 1ghz


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buzzbuzzbuzz*
> 
> I'll blow past my previous mark in a couple weeks. I was a little worried about heat- ASRock's utility and speed fan agreed at 48C idle and 64C at full load. But right now I'm using an old mATX case with only 1 80mm intake and one 80mm exhast fan.
> 
> I figured if AMD can call 3792mhz 3.8ghz then I could call a 998mhz gain 1ghz


you could just up bclk a little bit then you dont need to go a full whatever your current bclk is as that little bit you upped it will add to the total.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> That's why i did 4.6, because at 4.5 it was l ike 4.98 or something lol.


you could have just upped bclk a little bit lol.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/s90mnd
http://valid.canardpc.com/l8quyc


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz

Let's try again. Stock clock on my 760K is 3.8

http://valid.canardpc.com/0zt4yp


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buzzbuzzbuzz*
> 
> Let's try again. Stock clock on my 760K is 3.8
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0zt4yp


thats a good oc you can reduce bclk a little if that runs too hot for you.


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats a good oc you can reduce bclk a little if that runs too hot for you.


Temps are good- CPU-Z for some reason reads much higher than the bios, Speedfan, and the ASRock Utility. They all have me at a 41C idle and 64C max


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buzzbuzzbuzz*
> 
> Temps are good- CPU-Z for some reason reads much higher than the bios, Speedfan, and the ASRock Utility. They all have me at a 41C idle and 64C max


depends on if cpu-z iks going off the cores and the other programs are going off the main cpu temp(which will be 10C cooler than the core temps.)


----------



## ObscureParadox

CPU-Z very rarely reports accurate temps, not sure why they included the feature.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> CPU-Z very rarely reports accurate temps, not sure why they included the feature.


lol


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/s90mnd



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/l8quyc



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buzzbuzzbuzz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0zt4yp




That's another story now


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> CPU-Z very rarely reports accurate temps, not sure why they included the feature.
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

So true, i have had testing of a CPU on a AIO cooler and the CPU-z validation reports -1C lol like this one
http://valid.canardpc.com/d9xg17


----------



## ObscureParadox

Here is another one of mine, -1c reported too when in reality it was closer to about -80c. Of course it would never work at those temps, but I would expect it to show what would be displayed in bios which I think goes down to about -30c and sticks but I wouldn't quote me on that.

http://valid.canardpc.com/77z93n

Edit : might as well add this result too.

http://valid.canardpc.com/qz88k6


----------



## PedroC1999

http://valid.canardpc.com/e6c1jp

Less vCore and more MHz, loving it
-Not going any further


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/e6c1jp
> 
> Less vCore and more MHz, loving it
> -Not going any further


Sorry lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/hw6iab


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d9xg17



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/77z93n



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qz88k6



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/e6c1jp




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hw6iab


----------



## ObscureParadox

For fewtcher, just so you know my 1600T submission is actually a 960T, just gives that name when extra cores are unlocked.


----------



## alancsalt

Is there a 1600T that is not an unlocked 960T? It wouldn't matter AFAIK. We have always listed them as CPUZ calls it.


----------



## ObscureParadox

There is no such thing as a 1600T or a 1605T, it's just what comes up when you've unlocked a 960T.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> There is no such thing as a 1600T or a 1605T, it's just what comes up when you've unlocked a 960T.


sweet you have a 3 in 1 cpu dude


----------



## fewtcher

Well it's a good way to keep them separated - unlocked and locked ones. Since it's not a *wrong* model report - there's no problem here, at least not one that I see?
















And yeah, we list as CPU-Z reports ^^


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/hq67zc


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hq67zc


One of the new CPUs you got?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hq67zc
> 
> 
> 
> One of the new CPUs you got?
Click to expand...

yeah, and the only one i have tried with both testing with the AIO cooler then decided to try it with DICE... should be on Ln2 soon if some people come through for me with discount prices..


----------



## Lust

heres my 4770k at 4.7

http://valid.canardpc.com/9w8kqc

edit: just got 4.8 stable on 1.3 volts

http://valid.canardpc.com/rs8e7h

gonna go for 4.9 after


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hq67zc



Nice one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lust*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rs8e7h


----------



## solrflare

solrflare

Core i7-870 (stock 2.93GHz) OCed to 4.3GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/r6pppl


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solrflare*
> 
> solrflare
> 
> Core i7-870 (stock 2.93GHz) OCed to 4.3GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/95nzpu


----------



## solrflare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*


Yeah buddy!

Z87 board should be here tomorrow. Time to OC!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solrflare*
> 
> Yeah buddy!
> 
> Z87 board should be here tomorrow. Time to OC!


Skype me once you get it, I wanna (get you to) have fun with this


----------



## MrJeffrey

Hey here mine (stock 3200Mhz) amd 955be
http://valid.canardpc.com/ysuvvj


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solrflare*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/r6pppl




Nice















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrJeffrey*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ysuvvj


----------



## DiaSin

Here you go! i5-3570k at 4.7ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/j762tg


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j762tg


----------



## dtodorov7

Q6600 at 4Ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/g9jb1p


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtodorov7*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/g9jb1p




It's nice to see a fellow Bulgarian here







I thought I was the only one xD


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see a fellow Bulgarian here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was the only one xD


good now we can get you to join in the conversations that rarely happen around here lol.


----------



## jb2008

Got 4.9 off of my 4820k.

http://valid.canardpc.com/mf8j7i


----------



## acanom

Only 4,6 with my 4770k but more to come after delidding

http://valid.canardpc.com/26wn8u


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jb2008*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mf8j7i



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acanom*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/26wn8u



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> good now we can get you to join in the conversations that rarely happen around here lol.


That would be a feat to accomplish! xD







I'm so lazy to chat sometimes hahaha







With all my movies







... I don't have much time left now


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a feat to accomplish! xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so lazy to chat sometimes hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the torrenting... I mean legal purchasing of my movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I don't have much time left now


lol tpb or kickarse i like tpb better.


----------



## hftjmac

5.0 ghz on my 2700k. 3 hours of prime 95 small FFT testing so far. going to try and bump it down from 1.47 to 1.46 vcore but in case that isnt stable figured I would just get this done since its not planned to be used as an every day clock.

http://valid.canardpc.com/bc2z7b


----------



## dtodorov7

My father's Pentium D 820







300 x 14 at 1.48v

http://valid.canardpc.com/jiulns


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hftjmac*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bc2z7b




Nice one, hope you can put down to 1.46







Is this on water?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtodorov7*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jiulns


----------



## hftjmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


Yeah, but its not the best loop. My case is pretty restrictive rad wise and I didnt want to get into any heavy modding so only have a 120 and 240 for my CPU and 2 VGA cards. At.1.47 was maxing out at 84 on cores 2 and 3. Ran a 2 hour test at 1.465 and it was stable maxing at 82 degrees on 2 and 3.


----------



## 8320verclocked

Been lurking for a while so i thought id make my first post here

8320 @ 4.6Ghz stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/82y0q3


----------



## toughacton

Recently started clocking my third Opteron 165. Its a LCBQE 0722 and its a beaut! http://valid.canardpc.com/k20b7b This is a totally unoptimized run on air (I'd run only 2 sticks of RAM and lower the HT if I were getting serious) I actually haven't tested the bclk limit of this board yet and I get the feeling that this CPU will rub right up against it








If you want to replace the 3060MHz submission I have on here you can, as that particular 165 was given away as a prize in my 939 OC comp last year. Or you can make a new entry, whatever you want to do.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8320verclocked*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/82y0q3


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> Recently started clocking my third Opteron 165. Its a LCBQE 0722 and its a beaut! http://valid.canardpc.com/k20b7b This is a totally unoptimized run on air (I'd run only 2 sticks of RAM and lower the HT if I were getting serious) I actually haven't tested the bclk limit of this board yet and I get the feeling that this CPU will rub right up against it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to replace the 3060MHz submission I have on here you can, as that particular 165 was given away as a prize in my 939 OC comp last year. Or you can make a new entry, whatever you want to do.


You need to get hold of a Lanparty board dude. Seriously amazing 939 boards and I had loads of fun on mine until the capacitors went. Need to replace them sometime soon actually.


----------



## toughacton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> You need to get hold of a Lanparty board dude. Seriously amazing 939 boards and I had loads of fun on mine until the capacitors went. Need to replace them sometime soon actually.


I have 2 Sli-dr boards. One won't post and the other has a cap thats going bad on it. I know its fun though







Got my 170 to 3.25 as listed in this thread on that board. Besides I'm not sure what the DFI max bclk is but 350 is pretty good no matter the board. Also wondering why mine wasn't added? Did i miss something in the validation?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k20b7b




Sorry, sorry, my bad, sometimes I start entering a validation while doing some other stuff and it takes like an hour and apparently you posted while I was adding the previous validation and I didn't see it. Good thing you complained, you guys have to keep me in check sometimes


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, sorry, my bad, sometimes I start entering a validation while doing some other stuff and it takes like an hour and apparently you posted while I was adding the previous validation and I didn't see it. Good thing you complained, you guys have to keep me in check sometimes


if you guys keep him talking in the thread he wont miss a beat. lolz


----------



## fewtcher

Hahaha you want to wake up the spamboy in me?







Don't wake me up up up up up up, don't wake me, don't wake me uuup








I don't usually join the conversations because I myself am not confident that I'm competent enough in the overclocking, still learning and just reading everything, adds up to my knowledge base


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Hahaha you want to wake up the spamboy in me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't wake me up up up up up up, don't wake me, don't wake me uuup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually join the conversations because I myself am not confident that I'm competent enough in the overclocking, still learning and just reading everything, adds up to my knowledge base


talking will help you learn even faster. we love to brag about our builds so asking us one question will make us tell you the whole story lol.


----------



## LostKauz

here is mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/dqqh6s


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/kun3z7


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dqqh6s




Sorry, but the OC has to be exactly 1000.00 MHz or more higher than the stock clock of your CPU








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/kun3z7




Another 100%+, I like those :3

dj, that's a good idea actually, I should listen to your advice then


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz*
> 
> here is mine:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dqqh6s


up bclk just a little you only need +2MHz more.


----------



## Tweakin

http://valid.canardpc.com/cjpv10


----------



## Insane569

Finally got something good.
http://valid.canardpc.com/n38ryx
I rock 4.4ghz everyday. But that's my max.


----------



## Asianinja11

http://valid.x86.fr/xgag9f

stock clock is 3.5ghz but this is my everyday clock at 4.5ghz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjpv10



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n38ryx



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asianinja11*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xgag9f


----------



## Razzaa

http://valid.canardpc.com/aqtm8h


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/aqtm8h


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/ev925l


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ev925l




Ow, gratz, new socket record


----------



## Dan706

Posting my basic every day i7 930 stable OC. Cooled with a H55 in Push with a single SP120 PWM.

It's an old machine, but it's still kicking.

http://valid.x86.fr/k2u4tt


----------



## nOmnomNOM3

Validation
http://valid.x86.fr/7c4j95
AMD FX-8120 Stock Clocks are 3.1GHz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan706*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k2u4tt



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nOmnomNOM3*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7c4j95


----------



## danilon62

Stock clock is 3.5GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/xdf4zv

thats 1GHz over stock!

Been running that for a month or so without issues


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xdf4zv


----------



## philhalo66

5GHz 1.452V
http://valid.x86.fr/jwj7c9


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jwj7c9


----------



## skitz9417

heres my mine

http://valid.x86.fr/zlzu6g


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> heres my mine
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zlzu6g


----------



## DJ4g63t

I've been messing around with a Xeon X5460 in my 775 P45-UD3P and got it stable up to 4.27GHz pretty easily so far









http://valid.x86.fr/tn8lpc

Edit: I just reread the rules and figured that this 771 CPU might not count even though its running in a 775 mobo. Those rules were made long before the 771 to 775 mod was around so I figured I throw it out there anyways.


----------



## philhalo66

Phenom II x3 710 3.82GHz 1.55V
http://valid.x86.fr/fx8bkc


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fx8bkc



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> I've been messing around with a Xeon X5460 in my 775 P45-UD3P and got it stable up to 4.27GHz pretty easily so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tn8lpc
> 
> Edit: I just reread the rules and figured that this 771 CPU might not count even though its running in a 775 mobo. Those rules were made long before the 771 to 775 mod was around so I figured I throw it out there anyways.




Hi, sorry, but the OC group depends on the CPU socket, not on the motherboard socket, so I can't accept this validation... The rules weren't written by me, I just follow them







A nice clock nevertheless


----------



## philhalo66

Phenom II x3 710 prime95 stable at 3.6 1.48V
http://valid.x86.fr/qmb7u3


----------



## neyel8r

just needed to update after hitting a higher clock recently...

http://valid.x86.fr/s1hh3y


----------



## TechPcGamer

how is this


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> how is this


You need to hit the validation button in CPUz and in the name field type your OCN username and then validate it. Then post the link in this thread, See the animation on the first post.


----------



## TechPcGamer

ok ops


----------



## TechPcGamer

ok how is this is this right http://valid.x86.fr/k3g14q


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> ok how is this is this right http://valid.x86.fr/k3g14q










now just wait for fewtcher to accpet it and your in


----------



## TechPcGamer

ok cool i did have it at 4.7ghzs but i figered 4.5 is just fine atleast till i get off air cooling


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> ok cool i did have it at 4.7ghzs but i figered 4.5 is just fine atleast till i get off air cooling


and get the sig code and put it in your sig.


----------



## TechPcGamer

hoe do i put the codes on my ocn jw still new 2 ocn


----------



## TechPcGamer

how


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> how


So since you are new i want to tell you what i was told when i was new to help you. instead of posting twice post once and if you look at a old post there is a pencil in the bottom left corner. you can use that to edit your post and add to it if you forget or want more to add. use that instead of double posting because it makes a thread cleaner. look on a clubs first page for the codes. some clubes codes aren't polished but you can insert the url from them into a working clubs codes allowing you to have symbols on each club.

Edit: dont forget to put your rig in your sig. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## TechPcGamer

ok my bad


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> ok my bad


put your rig in your sig so if we help you we know what you have. plus you get to show off your build that way too. http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## TechPcGamer

ok but how do i put my cpu z in my sig its not working when i copy it off my cpu z online


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> ok but how do i put my cpu z in my sig its not working when i copy it off my cpu z online


you dont need cpu-z in your sig just the rig


----------



## TechPcGamer

i want 2 put my cpu z on my ocn like u can on diff fourms


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> i want 2 put my cpu z on my ocn like u can on diff fourms


I suggest you look over the forum rules and facts instead of posting in this overclocking thread, you will be able to find the answers to your questions there and if you had already read it before you signed the Terms of Service agreement at the beginning, you would know that you can't put external images in your signature.

Here is a link to the Terms of Service.
Here is the link to the New Members Section.

After you read over those you should be all caught up on everything you can and can't do, and how to do them/avoid them.

Welcome to OCN and see you on the forums!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qmb7u3



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neyel8r*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/s1hh3y



You need to put your OCN username in the validation, please refer to the gif in the first post of the thread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nygamer101*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/k3g14q




I see 18 new posts in the thread and I'm like "OMG, how long have I been off?! " and then I see only 3 validations - whew, not much work









Thanks, *stubass*, for clearing up to nygamer101 what he needed to fix to be accepted


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> You need to put your OCN username in the validation, please refer to the gif in the first post of the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see 18 new posts in the thread and I'm like "OMG, how long have I been off?! " and then I see only 3 validations - whew, not much work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, *stubass*, for clearing up to nygamer101 what he needed to fix to be accepted


and now welcome to the club nygamer101


----------



## TechPcGamer

thanks and im part of 4ghzs club 2


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/mhpat7

Didn't bench too good tho, couldn't drive 2 sticks of RAM at a reasonable overclock the scores were better on single channel


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mhpat7
> 
> Didn't bench too good tho, couldn't drive 2 sticks of RAM at a reasonable overclock the scores were better on single channel


http://ark.intel.com/products/27210/Intel-Xeon-Processor-5050-4M-Cache-3_00-GHz-667-MHz-FSB i got 2 of these coming.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mhpat7
> 
> Didn't bench too good tho, couldn't drive 2 sticks of RAM at a reasonable overclock the scores were better on single channel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/27210/Intel-Xeon-Processor-5050-4M-Cache-3_00-GHz-667-MHz-FSB i got 2 of these coming.
Click to expand...

Nice, going to do the 771 - 775 mod hey







i can't since both my boards are X48's which the mod doesn't seem to work on this chipset.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice, going to do the 771 - 775 mod hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't since both my boards are X48's which the mod doesn't seem to work on this chipset.


I have a few older boards I should do this on


----------



## djthrottleboi

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice, going to do the 771 - 775 mod hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't since both my boards are X48's which the mod doesn't seem to work on this chipset.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> I have a few older boards I should do this on


I bought them in a auction for cheap but don't have any mobos or stuff for them yet. I want to use one and get rid of the other


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mhpat7




100% OC - not a good one. Man I hate you, you make me feel worthless with my 60-70% OCs


----------



## Martyfish78

http://valid.x86.fr/erzjtc


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice, going to do the 771 - 775 mod hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't since both my boards are X48's which the mod doesn't seem to work on this chipset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few older boards I should do this on
Click to expand...

You should and then OC them to the max... more cheap chips to play with








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice, going to do the 771 - 775 mod hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't since both my boards are X48's which the mod doesn't seem to work on this chipset.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> I have a few older boards I should do this on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ] I bought them in a auction for cheap but don't have any mobos or stuff for them yet. I want to use one and get rid of the other
Click to expand...

I hear P45's work great for this mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fetcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mhpat7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% OC - not a good one. Man I hate you, you make me feel worthless with my 60-70% OCs
Click to expand...

LOL - Your not worthless and thanks fetcher, yeah it may look good on paper but in reality it is pretty average for the chip cold.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> You should and then OC them to the max... more cheap chips to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - Your not worthless and thanks fetcher, yeah it may look good on paper but in reality it is pretty average for the chip cold.


looking for a mobo on ebay as a side project. what brand should i got with? asus.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> You should and then OC them to the max... more cheap chips to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - Your not worthless and thanks fetcher, yeah it may look good on paper but in reality it is pretty average for the chip cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking for a mobo on ebay as a side project. what brand should i got with? asus.
Click to expand...

IMO Gigabyte P45's tho Asus P5Q line ups should work

wait some of these might be out of your budget









Prob best to find some boards that meet your needs and check here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club
or here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus

no-one has done a decent list yet i think.. i just go and friends success stories


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> IMO Gigabyte P45's tho Asus P5Q line ups should work
> 
> wait some of these might be out of your budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prob best to find some boards that meet your needs and check here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club
> or here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus
> 
> no-one has done a decent list yet i think.. i just go and friends success stories


they are cheap on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/sch/Motherboards-/1244/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Asus+P5Q and http://www.ebay.com/sch/Motherboards-/1244/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=gigabyte+p45 i might be wrong for this but are they authentic coming from china?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> IMO Gigabyte P45's tho Asus P5Q line ups should work
> 
> wait some of these might be out of your budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prob best to find some boards that meet your needs and check here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club
> 
> or here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus
> 
> no-one has done a decent list yet i think.. i just go and friends success stories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are cheap on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/sch/Motherboards-/1244/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Asus+P5Q and http://www.ebay.com/sch/Motherboards-/1244/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=gigabyte+p45 i might be wrong for this but are they authentic coming from china?
Click to expand...

I have nerver had any problems with pc parts from China plus they are close to so shipping i save on. That GB link scroll down and look at some of the EP45-UD3P boards.. They are a solid board and are known to work with the mod. IIRC @pioneerisloud and others use them.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I have nerver had any problems with pc parts from China plus they are close to so shipping i save on. That GB link scroll down and look at some of the EP45-UD3P boards.. They are a solid board and are known to work with the mod. IIRC @pioneerisloud and others use them.


then i think i will get that thank you so much. i am looking at it now.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martyfish78*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/erzjtc


----------



## Martyfish78

Thx


----------



## MCEggrolls

Updated clock
http://valid.canardpc.com/xag3b5


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCEggrolls*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xag3b5


----------



## DiaSin

Mine needs updating. Had to drop down to 4.6ghz. For some reason 4.7 isn't as stable with the 7970 as it was with my old GTX 470.

http://valid.x86.fr/rcsrz4


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Mine needs updating. Had to drop down to 4.6ghz. For some reason 4.7 isn't as stable with the 7970 as it was with my old GTX 470.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rcsrz4




You have to use your OCN username in the validation, not your pc name.
That aside, you don't need to update here to your current clock, this club keeps your highest achieved clock with a given chip, not your current one







If you want I can update yours to be the new lower clock (if you give a validation with a proper username listed), but there's really no need for that. It's not required by the club's rules


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> You have to use your OCN username in the validation, not your pc name.
> That aside, you don't need to update here to your current clock, this club keeps your highest achieved clock with a given chip, not your current one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want I can update yours to be the new lower clock (if you give a validation with a proper username listed), but there's really no need for that. It's not required by the club's rules


Nah. Keep the higher one. I'm sure I will eventually find the right settings to get it stable again. I suspect it may just be something to do with the AMD beta driver I'm running, because the switch to this card is when it became unstable.
FYI my username IS there. Its in the parentheses "JEFF-PC (DiaSin)" just like it was on my entry validation.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> FYI my username IS there. Its in the parentheses "JEFF-PC (DiaSin)" just like it was on my entry validation.


Oh, yeah, my bad.








But I saw it's lower so I was going to reject it anyway


----------



## DanelM

http://valid.x86.fr/cy2xm6


----------



## ginger_nuts

I have managed 3.6 Ghz on a E4500

http://valid.canardpc.com/l958zy

Still need to figure out this whole memory speed stuff right


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanelM*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cy2xm6



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/l958zy


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz

Update: 4970.7mhz

X4 760K stock speed 3800mhz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buzzbuzzbuzz*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0z32z6


----------



## DanelM

http://valid.x86.fr/4arc7u

Updated my overclock a bit. Will try for 5 GHz when I have a day off to fool around with some other settings.


----------



## Luciano2572

http://valid.canardpc.com/iz657i
i7 920 @4ghz 24/7
H100 on minimum speed all the time


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanelM*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4arc7u



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciano2572*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/iz657i




I hope you reach higher clock, Danel, I'll be waiting to see an update


----------



## Millenna

Hi,

just want to know if ou can add me to the list :

http://valid.x86.fr/2n53ni (CPU-Z i7 4820k 5087.54 MHz)

Thank's


----------



## SRICE4904

http://valid.canardpc.com/fm4bcg
Add me please


----------



## hokochu

I want to be in this club too guys

http://valid.canardpc.com/9vemgj

alls I had to do is press a button and it was done. kind of lazy with this rig, but I bet I could clock this beast upwards of 5ghz


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokochu*
> 
> I want to be in this club too guys
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9vemgj
> 
> alls I had to do is press a button and it was done. kind of lazy with this rig, but I bet I could clock this beast upwards of 5ghz


why lazy? why get a enthusiast series to not be enthusiastic.


----------



## hokochu

I am enthuastic about my rig. 4.5 ghz is just seems a bit easy I guess because the rig is so nice









I guess the hard part was building...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokochu*
> 
> I am enthuastic about my rig. 4.5 ghz is just seems a bit easy I guess because the rig is so nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the hard part was building...


lol ikr and i bet you can go higher. if you used the asus autotuning feature i bet you could run higher clocks at the voltage you are currently at.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millenna*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2n53ni



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fm4bcg



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hokochu*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9vemgj


----------



## JourneymanMike

This should barley make it.









http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite

Stock would be 4GHz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6ceite


----------



## Magic Sjefke

Still work in progress but this is my first +1GHz oc

http://valid.x86.fr/7rgu4g


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magic Sjefke*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7rgu4g


----------



## OverClockIsLife

http://valid.x86.fr/zlksva


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClockIsLife*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zlksva




You have to put your OCN username in the validation for the validation to be accepted


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> You have to put your OCN username in the validation for the validation to be accepted


what if he made you laugh?


----------



## alancsalt

Rules are in the first post of this thread, also how to put your ocn name in the validation when you validate.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Rules are in the first post of this thread, also how to put your ocn name in the validation when you validate.


i was just joshing


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what if he made you laugh?


I'd thank him, but still won't be accepted


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> I'd thank him, but still won't be accepted


rofl you are good then. good catch.


----------



## JeremyFenn

Hey hey, I have an FX-8350 that I pushed to 5.16Ghz, validation link is in my sig. it's the same I used for the 5Ghz club.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Just going to dumb all my valid submissions here









http://valid.canardpc.com/syykmm
http://valid.canardpc.com/77z93n
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2818987
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2611896
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534050
http://valid.canardpc.com/z9h5pm
http://valid.canardpc.com/jgkl2s
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2366844


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JeremyFenn*
> 
> FX-8350




Please put the link in the post next time so I can quote it properly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/syykmm
> http://valid.canardpc.com/77z93n
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2818987
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2611896
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534050
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z9h5pm
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jgkl2s
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2366844




lol


----------



## Bogd4n

One litle Xeon:









http://valid.canardpc.com/jtlvfg

Air cooling as usual, 1.2375V vcore, 1,34V MCH.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> One litle Xeon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jtlvfg
> 
> Air cooling as usual, 1.2375V vcore, 1,34V MCH.


lol i was watching your progress in the other thread. good job with the mod.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> One litle Xeon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jtlvfg
> 
> Air cooling as usual, 1.2375V vcore, 1,34V MCH.




Sorry, but this is a socket 771 CPU, which is not accepted by the club rules








Good clock though


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> One litle Xeon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jtlvfg
> 
> Air cooling as usual, 1.2375V vcore, 1,34V MCH.
> 
> 
> 
> lol i was watching your progress in the other thread. good job with the mod.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Trying for more, problem is that I don't have too much time now to tweak more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> One litle Xeon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jtlvfg
> 
> Air cooling as usual, 1.2375V vcore, 1,34V MCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this is a socket 771 CPU, which is not accepted by the club rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good clock though
Click to expand...

Thanks man. I forget that 771 not allowed.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## fewtcher

Ah, not a problem at all. I appreciate every overclock posted here, despite being accepted or not, as it is a delight for my eyes to see the variety of them


----------



## Bogd4n

In this case I will post more results got with 771 cpus.








I don't mind if my results are'n added to a table. But il will be nice to create some club where we can see what everybody else manage to do with these cpus.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> In this case I will post more results got with 771 cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind if my results are'n added to a table. But il will be nice to create some club where we can see what everybody else manage to do with these cpus.
> 
> Sent from Acer S500


Did you reach your wall? Maybe dropping the multi can give you more room.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Did you reach your wall? Maybe dropping the multi can give you more room.


I doubt it, that CPU is probably very close to its FSB limit. Best thing to do would be to up the CPU PLL volts and the VCore a bit to maybe get the last few MHz out of it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I doubt it, that CPU is probably very close to its FSB limit. Best thing to do would be to up the CPU PLL volts and the VCore a bit to maybe get the last few MHz out of it.


oh so they dont get too high? whats the common highest fsb? also he doesn't need water then?


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> In this case I will post more results got with 771 cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind if my results are'n added to a table. But il will be nice to create some club where we can see what everybody else manage to do with these cpus.
> 
> Sent from Acer S500
> 
> 
> 
> Did you reach your wall? Maybe dropping the multi can give you more room.
Click to expand...

I am not sure if I hit a FSB wall or my overclocking skills needs to be improved.








As for the multiplier, only 6x was available.
The rise of the cpu voltage didn't help me at all. I booted with fsb 523 and then from windows I set it to 526. After 10 sec it freezes.
I don't think that temperature was the problem because I was using TRUE and high rpm fans.
Meanwhile, I have found some tweaks for my mainboard that could help me go higher. Also, on extremesystems, one guy has done 580 fsb with this model of xeon.

I will try again later, now I am trying to make a L5420 stable at 550 FSB.
The main problem is that now I don't have free time for overclocking.

P.S. Sorry for my bad English. Hope you understand me.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## THEFATTIE

http://valid.canardpc.com/c2kghb

Hey guys, can I join?


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/a2w0k7


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> oh so they dont get too high? whats the common highest fsb?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> I am not sure if I hit a FSB wall or my overclocking skills needs to be improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the multiplier, only 6x was available.
> The rise of the cpu voltage didn't help me at all. I booted with fsb 523 and then from windows I set it to 526. After 10 sec it freezes.
> I don't think that temperature was the problem because I was using TRUE and high rpm fans.
> Meanwhile, I have found some tweaks for my mainboard that could help me go higher. Also, on extremesystems, one guy has done 580 fsb with this model of xeon.
> 
> I will try again later, now I am trying to make a L5420 stable at 550 FSB.
> The main problem is that now I don't have free time for overclocking.
> 
> P.S. Sorry for my bad English. Hope you understand me.
> 
> Sent from Acer S500


keep that thread updated as i am interested in your progress.


----------



## Aleslammer

Been playing with some AMDs

AMD Athlon 64 5200+ X2 Brisbane 2600Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/dgn7hz

AMD Athlon 64 3800+ X2 Windsor 2000Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/nv9735

AMD Opteron 1212 2000Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/a0sdjq

AMD Opteron 1214 2200Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/9pdw4m

AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2300 1900Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/h20xju

AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Lima 2200Mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/jv390d


----------



## ObscureParadox

One more for the collection









I think that might be the 775 record taken here too









http://valid.canardpc.com/9akk2u


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Been playing with some AMDs
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 5200+ X2 Brisbane 2600Mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dgn7hz
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 3800+ X2 Windsor 2000Mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nv9735
> 
> AMD Opteron 1212 2000Mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a0sdjq
> 
> AMD Opteron 1214 2200Mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9pdw4m
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2300 1900Mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/h20xju
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 3500+ Lima 2200Mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jv390d


Thats excellent!

I have a Windsor 3800+ and a 4200+ Brisbane, and I cant get either to go above 3ghz. The highest I got was 2.8 GHz with 1.5v for 4200+.

Please, share your wisdom.

*In?*


----------



## Aleslammer

@ Truedeal

Thanks

Have more than a few AM2s that act the same way. For the Windsors look for the ADO in the product #, F3 stepping, The 4200 Brisbane the average air OC at the Bot is 2971, water at 3090 with high air at 3770 basically luck of the draw and knowing your stepping codes to help improve your chances.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> One more for the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that might be the 775 record taken here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9akk2u


You have a nice chip there. What was the real voltage and what cooling did you used?

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> You have a nice chip there. What was the real voltage and what cooling did you used?
> 
> Sent from Acer S500


Cheers mate







Real voltage was about 1.82V, didn't need that much I don't tbink but I wanted to be safe. Cooling was done with a Single Stage unit at about -50c


----------



## jon6113

Here is mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/4p7m0l


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEFATTIE*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c2kghb



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a2w0k7



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dgn7hz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nv9735
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a0sdjq
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9pdw4m
> http://valid.canardpc.com/h20xju
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jv390d



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9akk2u



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/23n0rl




Please, put your OCN username in the validation.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon6113*
> 
> Here is mine.http://valid.canardpc.com/4p7m0l


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Please, put your OCN username in the validation.


*Okay.*


----------



## imreloadin

Here's my AMD Athlon x4 750K

http://valid.canardpc.com/utr7a5

She is still on air too by the way


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> Here's my AMD Athlon x4 750K
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/utr7a5
> 
> She is still on air too by the way


That's a fairly decent chip, nice work


----------



## FlavianFemmorte

I feel like this was a gimme, but here it is: http://valid.x86.fr/1bx7g8

I really should download the latest service pack for windows lol, I just reformatted.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlavianFemmorte*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like this was a gimme, but here it is: http://valid.x86.fr/1bx7g8
> 
> I really should download the latest service pack for windows lol, I just reformatted.


wow that is low vcore. i'm sitting at 1.310 for that clock.


----------



## FlavianFemmorte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wow that is low vcore. i'm sitting at 1.310 for that clock.


Yeah this thing has surprised me









I've hit 5.2GHz once (never attempted it again) with hyperthreading and such on with *I think* 1.2V? The temps were really high.
I should try and push the OC on this chip the right way lol. It seems to be better than the "average" 3770k


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlavianFemmorte*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wow that is low vcore. i'm sitting at 1.310 for that clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this thing has surprised me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've hit 5.2GHz once (never attempted it again) with hyperthreading and such on with *I think* 1.2V? The temps were really high.
> I should try and push the OC on this chip the right way lol. It seems to be better than the "average" 3770k
Click to expand...

yeah at 1.520 i run at 83C being the hottest unless i am crunching or folding. yet i want to run 5.2GHz with 1.460. unfortunately gigabyte mobo's seem to need more vcore.


----------



## Shipw22

Can you let Socket 478 CPU's into the club? I have one itching to be let in.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nv0ace



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/utr7a5



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlavianFemmorte*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1bx7g8


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> Can you let Socket 478 CPU's into the club? I have one itching to be let in.


'

@fewtcher Why exactly ARE there sockets that are not allowed?


----------



## yh8404

Here's mine:
http://valid.x86.fr/1qjtr8
from 3.6Ghz, in case you needed that.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> Can you let Socket 478 CPU's into the club? I have one itching to be let in.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> @fewtcher Why exactly ARE there sockets that are not allowed?
Click to expand...

That answer predates Fewtcher and myself. It would have been an early OP's decision... The older 4GHz Club has 6 Socket 478 entries. Maybe the original OP for this club didn't think that was a significant number.

I assume you need a cut-off point somewhere, or you'd be including sockets 0 to 7/Super7, Slot 1, then Sockets 370, 423, 463, and 478.

There is no obligation to include early CPU sockets, and I assume the cut-off point was chosen by the original OP.

Fewtcher is an unpaid volunteer, and does an *excellent* job of keeping this thread updated.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tmcclelland455*
> 
> Can you let Socket 478 CPU's into the club? I have one itching to be let in.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> @fewtcher Why exactly ARE there sockets that are not allowed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That answer predates Fewtcher and myself. It would have been an early OP's decision... The older 4GHz Club has 6 Socket 478 entries. Maybe the original OP for this club didn't think that was a significant number.
> 
> I assume you need a cut-off point somewhere, or you'd be including sockets 0 to 7/Super7, Slot 1, then Sockets 370, 423, 463, and 478.
> 
> There is no obligation to include early CPU sockets, and I assume the cut-off point was chosen by the original OP.
> 
> Fewtcher is an unpaid volunteer, and does an *excellent* job of keeping this thread updated.
Click to expand...

though he doesn't talk enough. we are going to get him nerddrunk.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yh8404*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1qjtr8




Hello, you need to have exactly 1000.00 MHz or more than your stock clock to be accepted








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> '
> 
> @fewtcher Why exactly ARE there sockets that are not allowed?


Hi, though Alan already answered that, I'll confirm - I just follow the same rules that applied when they made me the manager of this club. I do and will include new sockets when they come out, but if the OP thought the line would be socket 775 - I'll just keep it that way.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Fewtcher is an unpaid volunteer, and does an *excellent* job of keeping this thread updated.


Oh, thank you, but I'm doing only exactly what I'm supposed to do, after all that's why I told Dilyn that I have the time and desire to keep the club. It's better for me too, because that way at least I know I *have to* check overclocks often. Good for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> though he doesn't talk enough. we are going to get him nerddrunk.


LOL







I don't usually drink, but I'll make an exception in this case then


----------



## yh8404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, you need to have exactly 1000.00 MHz or more than your stock clock to be accepted


lol that was pretty dumb of me. Off by .25 MHz !
anyways i'm stable now at 4.714.
hope this works!

http://valid.x86.fr/hvzgg1


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yh8404*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hvzgg1


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yh8404*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1qjtr8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, you need to have exactly 1000.00 MHz or more than your stock clock to be accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> '
> 
> @fewtcher Why exactly ARE there sockets that are not allowed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, though Alan already answered that, I'll confirm - I just follow the same rules that applied when they made me the manager of this club. I do and will include new sockets when they come out, but if the OP thought the line would be socket 775 - I'll just keep it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Fewtcher is an unpaid volunteer, and does an *excellent* job of keeping this thread updated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, thank you, but I'm doing only exactly what I'm supposed to do, after all that's why I told Dilyn that I have the time and desire to keep the club. It's better for me too, because that way at least I know I *have to* check overclocks often. Good for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> though he doesn't talk enough. we are going to get him nerddrunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually drink, but I'll make an exception in this case then
Click to expand...

i dont either. thats why we are getting nerdrunk. lol mountain dew and chips.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i dont either. thats why we are getting nerdrunk. lol mountain dew and chips.


Maaaan, sounds awesome














Throw in a few RedBulls and CPUs and we are having an OC party


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i dont either. thats why we are getting nerdrunk. lol mountain dew and chips.
> 
> 
> 
> Maaaan, sounds awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in a few RedBulls and CPUs and we are having an OC party
Click to expand...

we got amd sempron heatsinks for coasters.


----------



## Mandalore

I have two enteries to day gents:
http://valid.canardpc.com/azd18e
http://valid.canardpc.com/0xbyxi


----------



## Clausius

Count me in? http://valid.x86.fr/7pph2z


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandalore*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/azd18e
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0xbyxi



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clausius*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7pph2z


----------



## Gunderman456

Hi Folks;

By endless Stress Testing/Benching, I have proven that in upping VCore and if required in tandem with VCCIN you can reach previously unattainable overclocks on the GPU.

Please refer to the last two pages of "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" Build Log (in sig) for irrefutable proof!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Hi Folks;
> 
> By endless Stress Testing/Benching, I have proven that in upping VCore and if required in tandem with VCCIN you can reach previously unattainable overclocks on the GPU.
> 
> Please refer to the last two pages of "The Hawaiian Heat Wave" Build Log (in sig) for irrefutable proof!


this is a cpu thread though.


----------



## jason387

I got a new boot frequency








http://valid.x86.fr/nl89ks


----------



## K62-RIG

Can I join the club

http://valid.x86.fr/f4hs66


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nl89ks




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/f4hs66


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/pxw4nw


----------



## Bogd4n

Nice FSB man. How high does it go on air?


----------



## ObscureParadox

another one for the collection

http://valid.canardpc.com/2955di


----------



## riika

First go at it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/lvxjc6


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> First go at it!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lvxjc6


I wish I could get 3.6GHz with 1.25 V


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pxw4nw



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2955di



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lvxjc6


----------



## riika

A few hours of tweaking later, and I've got this. I don't think I'll want to clocking any higher without putting it underwater though!

http://valid.canardpc.com/yvf9hj


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yvf9hj




Nice update, sent you a lot of places up


----------



## soulwrath

http://valid.x86.fr/ng688r


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ng688r


dude you are shy of 1GHz OC by 1MHz... manully set your BCLK to like 100.5


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ng688r
> 
> 
> 
> dude you are shy of 1GHz OC by 1MHz... manully set your BCLK to like 100.5
Click to expand...

this^


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ng688r




As stubass has suggested you should raise your bclk just a bit so you can pass the requirement of 1000.00 MHz above stock


----------



## soulwrath

that .02 block LOL


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> that .02 block LOL


Well the rules are clear, we have had even closer to the 1000.00 MHz validations before, I think something like 999.90 above stock or something like that. Rules are rules


----------



## Vario

I7 3770k @ 4.8 from 3.5
+1300 mhz
fully prime95 loaded cpu-z validation
http://valid.x86.fr/479yr6


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/479yr6


----------



## koekwau5

Not the worlds best CPU (requires 1.35V to be LinX stable @ 4.5Ghz) but I'm happy with my 1Ghz overclock achievement:
http://valid.canardpc.com/42t4v5


----------



## Vario

I have seen many that are worse than that, and owned a couple Ivys that couldn't even reach 4.5 so its not a bad 4770k at all.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> I have seen many that are worse than that, and owned a couple Ivys that couldn't even reach 4.5 so its not a bad 4770k at all.


It does run Prime95 12 hour stable at 1.33125V but I'd rather up it a lil cuz I need round numbers or else I go nuts. And just to make shure it'll run properly with a lil' more vcore =)

But as seen above it really needs to be 1.000Mhz up to be accepted. So guess I gotta change my bCLK a lil and make a validation. Brb.

Edit: Tried upping the multiplier by one and it booted without issues. Even SuperPi goes sub 8 secs (7.862) @ 1M ohh yeah!

http://valid.canardpc.com/8u6390


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8u6390




Thanks for saving me the trouble to post another rejection because of a couple of MHz







Nice clock


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> It does run Prime95 12 hour stable at 1.33125V but I'd rather up it a lil cuz I need round numbers or else I go nuts. And just to make shure it'll run properly with a lil' more vcore =)
> 
> But as seen above it really needs to be 1.000Mhz up to be accepted. So guess I gotta change my bCLK a lil and make a validation. Brb.
> 
> Edit: Tried upping the multiplier by one and it booted without issues. Even SuperPi goes sub 8 secs (7.862) @ 1M ohh yeah!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8u6390


Well if you are in the 7.8 range with haswell at 4.6 ghz you are almost equivalent to my ivy at 4.7ghz which runs a 7.8. At 4.8ghz, I run 7.597s. I think at 4.6 ghz, I run a 8.00. Right now at 4.5ghz daily and I run a 8.190s. So there is some performance improvement clock for clock between ivy and haswell generations.


----------



## ObscureParadox

http://valid.canardpc.com/d1s8ai

One more


----------



## Insane569

Hi there.
http://valid.canardpc.com/4qjk7a


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d1s8ai




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane569*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4qjk7a


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

And another for x58 Xeon @ 4ghz. Thank You!

http://valid.x86.fr/r18t4y


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/r18t4y


----------



## Teplous

is i possible to overclock a tablet? specifically a Lenovo IdeaTab K3 Lynx 11.6-Inch 64 GB Tablet
i just want to go like .2Ghz higher


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teplous*
> 
> is i possible to overclock a tablet? specifically a Lenovo IdeaTab K3 Lynx 11.6-Inch 64 GB Tablet
> i just want to go like .2Ghz higher


I think there are apps that let you overclock tablets, google it and you probably will get lucky with that


----------



## Teplous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> I think there are apps that let you overclock tablets, google it and you probably will get lucky with that


cool thanks i'll try that out


----------



## ObscureParadox

http://valid.canardpc.com/d6ra6j

Improved slightly with the E2160, got a new 2011 record to post too as soon as I find it XD


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d6ra6j
> 
> Improved slightly with the E2160, got a new 2011 record to post too as soon as I find it XD





Nice, I hope you keep upping that one, 160%


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I hope you keep upping that one, 160%


I think that is literally all I can get from the CPU. The CPU absolutely wouldn't budge after that


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I think that is literally all I can get from the CPU. The CPU absolutely wouldn't budge after that


Darn it. It's still a most impressive clock though


----------



## jaydude

http://valid.canardpc.com/vx8mtp



3570k currently running at 4.5ghz/1.295v OC Genie does the rest









4.5ghz is my benching and gaming profile, I usually have it running at 4.2ghz/Auto Voltage "OC Genie FTW"


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vx8mtp




Sorry, if you can please revalidate with your OCN username in the validation instead of your PC's name


----------



## soulwrath

http://valid.x86.fr/035jir


----------



## stubass

Chip hit a wall








http://valid.canardpc.com/k06y92


----------



## astralhash

Here is my validation for my +1Ghz overclock.

Intel Core i5 4670K,

From 3.4Ghz > 4.7Ghz @ 1.2v.

Please include me in the club!

http://valid.x86.fr/qcvv9b


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Chip hit a wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k06y92


Get yourself an M0, the FSB wall on them is much higher than the L2s


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Chip hit a wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k06y92
> 
> 
> 
> Get yourself an M0, the FSB wall on them is much higher than the L2s
Click to expand...

Hmmm, maybe i have an M0, I have 6 e4300's but thought this was the best of that bunch lol

Finally got my RAM issues sorted... I think i borked both BIOS so I pulled both BIOS chips and replaced them with the ones on my dead REX and now dual channel works fine.. i really dont have a clue as to why LOL


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hmmm, maybe i have an M0, I have 6 e4300's but thought this was the best of that bunch lol
> 
> Finally got my RAM issues sorted... I think i borked both BIOS so I pulled both BIOS chips and replaced them with the ones on my dead REX and now dual channel works fine.. i really dont have a clue as to why LOL


That might be the case, not every M0 will have a higher FSB wall it's just that in most cases they do.

That is a bit odd, might have just had a corrupted bios?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hmmm, maybe i have an M0, I have 6 e4300's but thought this was the best of that bunch lol
> 
> Finally got my RAM issues sorted... I think i borked both BIOS so I pulled both BIOS chips and replaced them with the ones on my dead REX and now dual channel works fine.. i really dont have a clue as to why LOL
> 
> 
> 
> That might be the case, not every M0 will have a higher FSB wall it's just that in most cases they do.
> 
> That is a bit odd, *might have just had a corrupted bios*?
Click to expand...

Yeah i think so







seems odd too lol


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/035jir



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k06y92




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qcvv9b




Please, next time fill in your full OCN username though instead of your PC's name


----------



## Feurrado

My valid of CPU-Z

http://valid.x86.fr/fmlpfl










Thanks


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feurrado*
> 
> My valid of CPU-Z
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fmlpfl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


You need to change the submission name to your forum username


----------



## Feurrado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> You need to change the submission name to your forum username


done bro!

http://valid.x86.fr/12wism


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feurrado*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/12wism




Thanks, Paradox


----------



## christoph

add me please

http://valid.x86.fr/40zirx

http://valid.x86.fr/40zirx


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/40zirx


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*










Calm yourself buddy, fast movements will cause an increase in the CPU temperature


----------



## Feurrado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


----------



## emissary42

http://valid.canardpc.com/41cuua


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emissary42*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/41cuua


----------



## 4lek

Some results of mine:

http://valid.x86.fr/s4qjuc *e5-1650v2*

http://valid.x86.fr/0zg7jq *e5-1650*

http://valid.x86.fr/gtsnl0 *2600k*

http://valid.x86.fr/2z5ru8 *4930k*

May i join?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> Some results of mine:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/s4qjuc *e5-1650v2*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0zg7jq *e5-1650*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gtsnl0 *2600k*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2z5ru8 *4930k*
> 
> May i join?


Of course


----------



## sjwpwpro

Could I be added. Got a great 955 B.E. (stock 3.2GHz) that is stable right now at 4.2 and I am sure I can get it to go farther. Here is the link:

http://valid.x86.fr/kd2i4i


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kd2i4i











You have a mistake in your username, but as it is minor it's not a problem. Just noting it


----------



## KnownDragon

New Cpu. http://valid.x86.fr/wan4s9


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> New Cpu. http://valid.x86.fr/wan4s9




Nice cpu







Is it behaving good?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it behaving good?


Yes it is, at least to me. Only trouble it gives is when I just use bsclk overclock.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Thanks, and that is funny to me. I have that name on everything and I have been here a few years and that is first time that I realized that its spelled wrong and that is only because you pointed it out. LOL. I t is supposed to be "sjwpwrpro" with the "r". Thanks I'll get to fixing it.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Thanks, and that is funny to me. I have that name on everything and I have been here a few years and that is first time that I realized that its spelled wrong and that is only because you pointed it out. LOL. I t is supposed to be "sjwpwrpro" with the "r". Thanks I'll get to fixing it.


Well that's me, always nitpicking


----------



## Jeronbernal

Here's my i7 4790k at 5023.29mhz @ 1.39v
http://valid.x86.fr/1635xd

Thanks guys


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Here's my i7 4790k at 5023.29mhz @ 1.39v
> http://valid.x86.fr/1635xd
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## stubass

made 5.1 cooling not good to run bencheis
http://valid.canardpc.com/mufkbn

And a quick 4670k test
http://valid.canardpc.com/iaiuvm


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> made 5.1 cooling not good to run bencheis
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mufkbn
> 
> And a quick 4670k test
> http://valid.canardpc.com/iaiuvm




Nice ones


----------



## djthrottleboi

be back with 5.0 soon but i'm a lot closer to getting 5.2 if this cpu can handle it.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> be back with 5.0 soon but i'm a lot closer to getting 5.2 if this cpu can handle it.


Hope it does


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Hello there. Here's my E7200

http://valid.x86.fr/ytrjjz


----------



## gagarin77

Hi guys, I'm not exactly sure if this will be accepted.
intel Xeon X5450 E0 LGA 771 CPU overclocked on LGA775 motherboard (thanks to 771->775 mod)

http://valid.canardpc.com/v3xu0t


----------



## tjb423

FX 8320 4.5 GHz http://valid.x86.fr/0ks5br


----------



## Om3gA

E7500 on 4 GHz, thah's +1 GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/rm6j24


----------



## yudodisamd

FX 6350
http://valid.x86.fr/46xt4d


----------



## ObscureParadox

Here's another for the collection : http://valid.canardpc.com/c9xu58


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ytrjjz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm not exactly sure if this will be accepted.
> intel Xeon X5450 E0 LGA 771 CPU overclocked on LGA775 motherboard (thanks to 771->775 mod)
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v3xu0t




Hi, sorry, but only CPU's that are on socket 775 are accepted in the 775 socket table








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjb423*
> 
> FX 8320 4.5 GHz http://valid.x86.fr/0ks5br



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Om3gA*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rm6j24



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yudodisamd*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/46xt4d



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c9xu58




Really nice one


----------



## ObscureParadox

ty bro.

Got another AMD one to submit too









http://valid.canardpc.com/dnpre1


----------



## tjb423

Jesus, what kind of cooling do you have for your FSB????


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> ty bro.
> 
> Got another AMD one to submit too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dnpre1


Awesome one















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjb423*
> 
> Jesus, what kind of cooling do you have for your FSB????


He is using Ln2 thus the cold from Ln2 will spread keeping the NB nice and cold.


----------



## Jeronbernal

So far here's my settings and what i've found to be stable, via aida64, realbench, some prime95, and alot of real use application testing

Core Speed 4798.9Mhz
Core Voltage 1.288V
i set the ring to 40x MIN, and 44x MAX

voltage is set to manual, and i'm using a ASUS Z97 Deluxe

i currently have XMP on with my 32gb Dominator Platinum 2133mhz ram

is there anything else setting wise i can change to lower my voltage more? or should i change my ring to anything else? what do you guys do to dial in your overclocks? i only understand asus "uefi" lingo, so please bare with me if i ask what something is X_X still getting use to overclocking as it is lol

hopefully after i have this CPU all dialed in i can move onto my GPU's !

thanks guys for all your help


http://valid.x86.fr/vdkvxe


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> ty bro.
> 
> Got another AMD one to submit too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dnpre1




Awesome one :O


----------



## tjb423

I wish I had noticed that he was an "Extreme Overclocker" smh...


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome one :O


Haha cheers! I want to get all of the records before long, 1156 is next on my list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjb423*
> 
> I wish I had noticed that he was an "Extreme Overclocker" smh...


Yeah a little LN2 always helps. Although the Sempron hit its limit a little too early for my liking, will give it another go another time and see what I get


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/tcs10b


----------



## Decheka

http://valid.x86.fr/qswuye Here's mine on closed loop cooling. Still in the works


----------



## Alastair

Hey Guys. Here some numbers cause I would like to join in. 5.4GHz for a maximum validation. Please excuse the "Benchmarking PC" name. That is done on Windows 7 bench drive. I do all my everyday stuff on my Windows 8 HDD.


My best Cinebench 11.5 run was with 5.25GHz.


My best Cinebench R15 score at 5.1GHz


and my 24/7 clocks of 5GHz.








http://valid.canardpc.com/fc9xs8

yeah yeah 4.997GHz but I can't help that when I set 250MHz base clock I only get like 249.8MHz.









or this one http://valid.canardpc.com/yzzpau


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/mii7ig


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tcs10b



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decheka*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qswuye



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yzzpau



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mii7ig




Nice new 1150 CPUs guys


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tcs10b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Decheka*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qswuye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/yzzpau
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mii7ig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice new 1150 CPUs guys
Click to expand...

here we go again! http://valid.canardpc.com/zi8bjs


----------



## djthrottleboi

Ok no matter what i do this mobo won't let the cpu go over 4.8GHz never take a a rma replacement from asus. I hit 5.1 with the gigabyte mobo but not with the asus. I am running 4.8 stable at a lot lower vcore though.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zi8bjs





Nice update









@djthrottleboi Maybe you just happened to get a bad sample.


----------



## ObscureParadox

mot going to be accepted but I just wanted to share this percentage overclock with you guys









http://valid.canardpc.com/np0r5h


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zi8bjs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @djthrottleboi Maybe you just happened to get a bad sample.
Click to expand...

the cpu will still do 5.1 and maybe more if i had the cooling on the gigabyte mobo but this asus is crap and it won't allow me to run above 4.8GHz first time with asus and they made a bad impression since i had to deal with their rma service. i should have stuck with gigabyte.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> mot going to be accepted but I just wanted to share this percentage overclock with you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/np0r5h


Over 200% increase! :OO


----------



## Millenna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> mot going to be accepted but I just wanted to share this percentage overclock with you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/np0r5h


Wohoooo that really nice good job


----------



## 8320verclocked

Could mine be updated please

http://valid.canardpc.com/dztui6


----------



## Jugurnot

Id like to throw this in, also stable enough for IBT

http://valid.x86.fr/ermvng


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8320verclocked*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dztui6




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ermvng


----------



## ciobanulx

I would like to join the club









http://valid.canardpc.com/sb3th3


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ciobanulx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/sb3th3




Sorry for the late acceptance


----------



## JambonJovi

I'm just gonna leave this here...

Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/jg2jnh

Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 @ 3.67GHz

My first ever +1GHz overclock.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> I'm just gonna leave this here...
> 
> Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/jg2jnh
> 
> Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 @ 3.67GHz
> 
> My first ever +1GHz overclock.




Man I love QXs


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love QXs


Thanks









They're great fun alright.


----------



## joder

This is all I need, right?

http://valid.canardpc.com/jsr2j7


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> This is all I need, right?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jsr2j7


the sweet spot.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joder*
> 
> This is all I need, right?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jsr2j7


----------



## stubass

Pretty poor Pentium on LN2 lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pretty poor Pentium on LN2 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j


Wow that seems way to dire to be just the CPU, what VCIIN did you use for that speed?

Edit : Also this wasn't with a 1:1 Cache:CPU speed ratio was it?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pretty poor Pentium on LN2 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that seems way to dire to be just the CPU, what VCIIN did you use for that speed?
> 
> Edit : Also this wasn't with a 1:1 Cache:CPU speed ratio was it?
Click to expand...

2.6V

Cache x40

The chip is a dud like most i think


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Tried messing around with different memory configs and speeds?


----------



## stubass

3rd session was another failure but this time my fault... bad mount on the pot i would say... thermo was reading around -100C but couldn't get anywhere so i ran XTU at a measly 5.2 i tested and temps in XTU were pushing +100C









http://valid.canardpc.com/neq066


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 3rd session was another failure but this time my fault... bad mount on the pot i would say... thermo was reading around -100C but couldn't get anywhere so i ran XTU at a measly 5.2 i tested and temps in XTU were pushing +100C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/neq066


Just out of curiosity, what's the power draw of the Pentium at 1.7V ?

Good luck in your efforts anyways. Might want to grab a different chip alright.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 3rd session was another failure but this time my fault... bad mount on the pot i would say... thermo was reading around -100C but couldn't get anywhere so i ran XTU at a measly 5.2 i tested and temps in XTU were pushing +100C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/neq066
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, *what's the power draw of the Pentium at 1.7V* ?
> 
> Good luck in your efforts anyways. Might want to grab a different chip alright.
Click to expand...

I am really not sure








Thanks still have a few to try.. this one i will try again as i know it is good and still runs fine.. lucky i guess


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I am really not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks still have a few to try.. this one i will try again as i know it is good and still runs fine.. lucky i guess


No worries. Keep at it


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/neq066




Nice ones from stubass, as always


----------



## cgull

g3258

http://valid.canardpc.com/4yflb0


----------



## REAPER XD

Would getting an i7 4790K to 5 GHz count?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4yflb0



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Would getting an i7 4790K to 5 GHz count?


Of course, why wouldn't it?







Just make sure it's at least 1000.00 MHz over, not like 999.80 MHz over stock xD


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Of course, why wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure it's at least 1000.00 MHz over, not like 999.80 MHz over stock xD


Ahh okay, was just making sure it wasn't 5.4GHz because is the 4.4 turbo. I'll see what my chip can do for me


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Of course, why wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure it's at least 1000.00 MHz over, not like 999.80 MHz over stock xD
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh okay, was just making sure it wasn't 5.4GHz because is the 4.4 turbo. I'll see what my chip can do for me
Click to expand...

I'll be right with ya as soon as ma chip arrives.


----------



## stubass

This chip might do ok underLn2
http://valid.canardpc.com/uar0rb


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> This chip might do ok underLn2
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uar0rb


Put it on the lowest multi and try for max FSB, that will be your biggest limiting factor.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> This chip might do ok underLn2
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uar0rb




Hope you get it over 130%








I will watch closely (bandit)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> This chip might do ok underLn2
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uar0rb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get it over 130%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will watch closely (bandit)
Click to expand...

@fewtcher maybe this 4790k can get me that 5.2GHz i have been shooting for and couldn't reach with the 3770k.


----------



## stubass

Thanks Fewtcher.. we will see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> This chip might do ok underLn2
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uar0rb
> 
> 
> 
> Put it on the lowest multi and try for max FSB, that will be your biggest limiting factor.
Click to expand...

hey dude, yeah i will do this as i always do... just didnt get round to it at 3am


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> @fewtcher maybe this 4790k can get me that 5.2GHz i have been shooting for and couldn't reach with the 3770k.


Hmmm, maybe, maybe, I'm crossing my fingers for that


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> @fewtcher maybe this 4790k can get me that 5.2GHz i have been shooting for and couldn't reach with the 3770k.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, maybe, maybe, I'm crossing my fingers for that
Click to expand...

thanks got the cpu and mobo now just waiting on case and os.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thanks got the cpu and mobo now just waiting on case and os.


Awesome, hope to see the validations soon


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thanks Fewtcher.. we will see.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> This chip might do ok underLn2
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uar0rb
> 
> 
> 
> Put it on the lowest multi and try for max FSB, that will be your biggest limiting factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dude, yeah i will do this as i always do... just didnt get round to it at 3am
Click to expand...

@ObscureParadox well turns out i hit a wall x6 @ 440MHz.... oh well still might run it cold and see.. Maybe just DICE this one


----------



## PoormansPC

I haven't really tried pushing it any further, but I have a feeling I could get to 4.8

Stock is 3.5
http://valid.x86.fr/cmejjh


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @ObscureParadox well turns out i hit a wall x6 @ 440MHz.... oh well still might run it cold and see.. Maybe just DICE this one


I would probably expect to see about 475-480MHz with dry ice then.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @ObscureParadox well turns out i hit a wall x6 @ 440MHz.... oh well still might run it cold and see.. Maybe just DICE this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably expect to see about 475-480MHz with dry ice then.
Click to expand...

i would hope so, still undecided as i may use Ln2 but the gains might be a waste of ln2


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i would hope so, still undecided as i may use Ln2 but the gains might be a waste of ln2


Well to put it into perspective, I have an E2160 that does 475MHz FSB on Air, 510MHz FSB on -50c Single Stage and then only managed 512MHz FSB on -140c LN2









I would probably keep that one for DICE and wouldn't waste LN2 on it personally.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoormansPC*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cmejjh


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i would hope so, still undecided as i may use Ln2 but the gains might be a waste of ln2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to put it into perspective, I have an E2160 that does 475MHz FSB on Air, 510MHz FSB on -50c Single Stage and then only managed 512MHz FSB on -140c LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably keep that one for DICE and wouldn't waste LN2 on it personally.
Click to expand...

Yep i saw you mention this somewhere else so yeah i think i will just DICE this chip.


----------



## stubass

3419B302 boots @ 4.9... and using GTL hold up without crash @ 5.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/prpc03

And 3418B987 boots at 5.0 without GTL
http://valid.canardpc.com/9t22bk

Both chips uncore @ x40



Simple testbench...


----------



## ObscureParadox

I think me and topdog have 3419B302s at home too but I have to check. If it is then we didn't get very impressive results with any of them.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/prpc03
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9t22bk




Omg now you have 3 of the same validations XD


----------



## djthrottleboi

Working my way up there I hit a road block but will be moving again soon as i learn this platforms extra stuff. http://valid.x86.fr/sjn95c


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...


Awesome result man.









At what temperature were you running that chip ?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp




Lol, getting closer to the 100% mark


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome result man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At what temperature were you running that chip ?
Click to expand...

Around -100C








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, getting closer to the 100% mark
Click to expand...

Thanks fewtcher


----------



## FireHunter

Hi

http://valid.canardpc.com/ffdedv

Next Month I will receive my Xeon X5470, and then try to put it 1GHz+!!


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...


Good stuff mate, what did you do different this time around? More volts here/there or just better mounting and more cold for this one?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff mate, what did you do different this time around? More volts here/there or just better mounting and more cold for this one?
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.... pretty much better mounting, better thermocouple as i damaged the other one shaving insulation of it making it fit in the hole in the pot... fresh tub of gelid so all may have had something to do with it. Pot mount test for as you said around 3 mins was a 4-5*C delta between thermo and BIOS and more cold...


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireHunter*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ffdedv


----------



## stubass

Update on the same chip
http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw


----------



## djthrottleboi

Ok amazon is sending me a replacement cpu hopefully this one doesn't have some defect that prevents it from being completely stable over the turbo ratio.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Update on the same chip
> http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw





Awesome, even higher









@djthrottleboi, crossing my fingers for you


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Update on the same chip
> http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, even higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @djthrottleboi, crossing my fingers for you
Click to expand...

me too either the cpu has a issue or the motherboard but that cpu was stable over 5GHz and stable at 4.8GHz but it would still bsod no matter the vcore amount at ridiculous amounts of voltage.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Update on the same chip
> http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw


What's the batch number on that one???

Probably good for Super Pi 32M @ 5.8GHz or so


----------



## mypcisugly

http://valid.x86.fr/tbh29d
sig rig on air so far going to try to get more


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Update on the same chip
> http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw
> 
> 
> 
> What's the batch number on that one???
> 
> Probably good for Super Pi 32M @ 5.8GHz or so
Click to expand...

Cheers, this one is 3418C001


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tbh29d




Keep up the good work


----------



## mypcisugly

ty ty


----------



## djthrottleboi

Got another cpu today and am having the same issue so either its the board or I am missing something I should be tweaking on this platform.


----------



## DiaSin

I can't get mine stable above 4.5 anymore.. It's driving me mad, back when I was on the old GTX 470 I had 4.7 stable on this chip and board.. anyone have any idea why changing to a more powerful GPU would make my OC unstable?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I can't get mine stable above 4.5 anymore.. It's driving me mad, back when I was on the old GTX 470 I had 4.7 stable on this chip and board.. anyone have any idea why changing to a more powerful GPU would make my OC unstable?


not sure but its possible that this kingpin is affecting it maybe because of power draw even though I have a evga supernova g2 1300w so could be same for you or something its a possibility.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers, this one is 3418C001


Oh very nice mate, good batch that one. Got one arriving within the next week or so myself. Not sure if you have a good kit of MFR to test with but the IMC on this batch is pretty strong too if you want to give that a go?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers, this one is 3418C001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh very nice mate, good batch that one. Got one arriving within the next week or so myself. Not sure if you have a good kit of MFR to test with but the IMC on this batch is pretty strong too if you want to give that a go?
Click to expand...

Sorry, i dont have any MFR yet, only samsung 2gbit D-rev which i have to test again at 2666 CL9 with superPI 32M as only boot tested at CL9..

the best OC i could get with one of these sticks on air was
http://valid.canardpc.com/7qq4hk


----------



## mypcisugly

well not stable at 5ghz but i can validate







But it is stable at 4.8 :drunken:http://valid.x86.fr/y7egf9


----------



## stubass

Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V








http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe


----------



## fatphatboy88

4764.52 MHz at 1.375v is about all it will let me do
http://valid.x86.fr/vpd5vn

It is very happy at 4500mhz at 1.25v which I run it at all the time. Temps never go over 55C. Keeps it nice and quiet. Being new to overclocking I am very pleased with my results.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe







stubass, listen to that song and try it again, goddammit !

Push it to the limit!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stubass, listen to that song and try it again, goddammit !
> 
> Push it to the limit!
Click to expand...

Love the song and love the movie..


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Love the song and love the movie..


There you go.

Tony Montana didn't get to where he did by playing it safe!









Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any damage that may be caused to the CPU.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Love the song and love the movie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go.
> 
> Tony Montana didn't get to where he did by playing it safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any damage that may be caused to the CPU.
Click to expand...

ohhh, i was going to send you a bill lol....

"first you get the money, then you get the power, then you get the woman" OR "first you find the right CPU, then you get the Ln2, then you get the Overclock"


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> ohhh, i was going to send you a bill lol....
> 
> "first you get the money, then you get the power, then you get the woman" OR "first you find the right CPU, then you get the Ln2, then you get the Overclock"


Wise words my man


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> ohhh, i was going to send you a bill lol....
> 
> "first you get the money, then you get the power, then you get the woman" OR "first you find the right CPU, then you get the Ln2, then you get the Overclock"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise words my man
Click to expand...

Amen brother


----------



## blooder11181

off-topic
because page number

long live 486 cpus (they did)


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> off-topic
> because page number
> 
> long live 486 cpus (they did)


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y7egf9



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatphatboy88*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vpd5vn


----------



## wes1099

wes1099
4670k - 4.5Ghz
http://valid.x86.fr/dauiq8


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> wes1099
> 4670k - 4.5Ghz
> http://valid.x86.fr/dauiq8


----------



## Mike The Owl

I've applied for the 5ghz club so I should join this one as well.......

http://valid.canardpc.com/vzuq40



Thanks to all the guys at [OFFICIAL] FX-8320/FX-8350 Vishera Owners Club who helped me get started.

Mike the Owl


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vzuq40




Good job, buddy


----------



## Mike The Owl

Cheers mate, have a beer!


----------



## Feurrado

there Is

http://valid.canardpc.com/pdb66z


----------



## timerwin63

Pentium G3258, 3.2 stock @ about 4.6. Pushing for 4.8 by next weekend, 5 by the weekend after that. There's a "+2Ghz" club, right?

Edit: Forgot link: http://valid.x86.fr/5sz9me


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feurrado*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pdb66z



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5sz9me











Sorry, was away for the weekend









PS: Yes, there's a +2GHz club, it's just buried in the category as it's more rare for entering


----------



## wes1099

here is an update on my 4670k. Got it to 4.7Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/cutqke

For some reason CPU-Z sayus 0.168v when I had set it to 1.36v


----------



## tbob22

Old 860 at 4.51








http://valid.x86.fr/4kckcg

Voltage is not too bad, bios is set to 1.4v. Probably could take this CPU pretty far with better cooling.


----------



## SRICE4904

Already a member of this club








Just got a new Mobo and stress testing my 2500k








http://valid.x86.fr/h2zfe4


----------



## stubass

This one is batch number 3418B987! The chip looks good and these validations were done with a x40 uncore. Only thing is the chip bugs at - 50C around about so not benched under Ln2.











5GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/siw5fd

5.1GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/hut5pm

No GTL or Multi up button was used.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cutqke




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4kckcg



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/h2zfe4



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hut5pm




Awesome validations, nice to update other sockets' sheets from time to time too


----------



## ObscureParadox

Op needs to be updated, 2011-v3 needs putting in and my Sempron submission is missing from the AMD section :'(


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Op needs to be updated, 2011-v3 needs putting in and my Sempron submission is missing from the AMD section :'(


Can you please link me those?








Will add 2011-v3 in a few days, gotta check it out too, I've missed that one


----------



## ObscureParadox

http://valid.canardpc.com/dnpre1

Yeah nobody has added any 2011-v3 results just yet so no real rush


----------



## MunneY

Ok, so I'm up over a GHz right?

http://valid.canardpc.com/8yeite


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, so I'm up over a GHz right?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8yeite


Hot damn. That'll put you in the +2 club, right?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Hot damn. That'll put you in the +2 club, right?


I guess if they put it in based off base clock :-D!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Hot damn. That'll put you in the +2 club, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if they put it in based off base clock :-D!
Click to expand...

they do


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dnpre1




It's already been accepted, it's right on the top? XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8yeite




Thanks to @alancsalt for creating the 2011-v3 sheet


----------



## alancsalt

Just can't help myself...

For those who haven't noticed:

Those @ notifications, the syntax is

Code:



Code:


[@]username[/@]

, but you don't even have to type it in yourself as there an *@* in the post editing toolbar that will do it for you ...


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just can't help myself...
> 
> For those who haven't noticed:
> 
> Those @ notifications, the syntax is
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [@]username[/@]
> 
> , but you don't even have to type it in yourself as there an *@* in the post editing toolbar that will do it for you ...


Oh, okay, thanks


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> It's already been accepted, it's right on the top? XD


I can see the record but I can't see the submission on the actual sheet?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I can see the record but I can't see the submission on the actual sheet?


Should be okay now, I think we didn't have the old sheet replaced with the new one


----------



## SRICE4904

I decided to hit 5ghz for the heck of it, no stability tests ran.
http://valid.canardpc.com/8i3g0l


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I can see the record but I can't see the submission on the actual sheet?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be okay now, I think we didn't have the old sheet replaced with the new one
Click to expand...

The spreadsheet was up before there was a thread submission. I PMed Munney to say I'd already used his 5GHz Club submission in the +1GHz spreadsheet as an opening example for the 2011-3 socket, so he then provided a submission after. I don't understand what ObscureParadox is trying to say there.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The spreadsheet was up before there was a thread submission. I PMed Munney to say I'd already used his 5GHz Club submission in the +1GHz spreadsheet as an opening example for the 2011-3 socket, so he then provided a submission after. I don't understand what ObscureParadox is trying to say there.


Issue is fixed now. Basically I could see the result had been accepted as it was the AMD percentage record, but at the time El Gappos result was still on the top of the spreadsheet since it hadn't been updated.


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, you were talking the AMD spreadsheet and I was thinking Intel 2011-3 .. gotcha..


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SRICE4904*
> 
> I decided to hit 5ghz for the heck of it, no stability tests ran.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8i3g0l



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Issue is fixed now. Basically I could see the result had been accepted as it was the AMD percentage record, but at the time El Gappos result was still on the top of the spreadsheet since it hadn't been updated.


Actually it's not that it wasn't updated but I apparently forgot to replace the links to the new AMD sheets and left the old link there, which links to the old sheet and they are no longer updated.







Must've been going on for a while, good that you noticed.


----------



## timerwin63

Forgot to update my G3258. This was run a while ago. Will post another in the coming hours.
http://valid.x86.fr/fxagkx

EDIT:
And another quick and small update on my G3258. I should be able to get 5 by the end of the weekend. (He says yet again)
http://valid.x86.fr/uvug2c


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Forgot to update my G3258. This was run a while ago. Will post another in the coming hours.
> http://valid.x86.fr/fxagkx
> 
> EDIT:
> And another quick and small update on my G3258. I should be able to get 5 by the end of the weekend. (He says yet again)
> http://valid.x86.fr/uvug2c


VCCIN is very improtant on these chips, you might need to use 2.2V to get 5GHz at a reasonable voltage.


----------



## NixZiZ

http://valid.x86.fr/2lrxuj


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quick suicide run, stock 4.0,

http://valid.canardpc.com/st6swj

Just an update.

Mike the Owl


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> VCCIN is very improtant on these chips, you might need to use 2.2V to get 5GHz at a reasonable voltage.


Tried 2.3 with no luck, gave up and set it at 4.6 for 24/7.


----------



## bobsaget

2500k at 4.5ghz. By no means an extreme OC but my CPU is not the best out there + very small case.
Fully stable after 16h of P95









http://valid.canardpc.com/54sfsv


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/uvug2c




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2lrxuj



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/st6swj


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> VCCIN is very improtant on these chips, you might need to use 2.2V to get 5GHz at a reasonable voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried 2.3 with no luck, gave up and set it at 4.6 for 24/7.
Click to expand...

here's for your hard work


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> 2500k at 4.5ghz. By no means an extreme OC but my CPU is not the best out there + very small case.
> Fully stable after 16h of P95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/54sfsv


Think I got forgotten, unless I'm missing something


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/54sfsv



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Think I got forgotten, unless I'm missing something


Apologies, I didn't see that! Thanks for the reminder, added it right away ^^


----------



## bobsaget

Thanks!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Ive got one for you. The Name of my pc is Jester-Pc but my name on here is The Cautious One. I will do it again if need be.

http://valid.canardpc.com/v1t18z


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ive got one for you. The Name of my pc is Jester-Pc but my name on here is The Cautious One. I will do it again if need be.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v1t18z


You do need to. Thats gonna be denied.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Ive got one for you. The Name of my pc is Jester-Pc but my name on here is The Cautious One. I will do it again if need be.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v1t18z




Yeah, sorry, the name must at least contain your OCN username in it


----------



## timerwin63

He put a fixed link up on the 4Ghz Club:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/46xbxv
> 
> Mo Betta??


Dunno if I can put that in for him or not... (Don't know if I _should_ do that for him or not, either.)


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> He put a fixed link up on the 4Ghz Club:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/46xbxv
> 
> Mo Betta??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if I can put that in for him or not... (Don't know if I _should_ do that for him or not, either.)
Click to expand...

He needs tp up his BCLK up to like 100.01 as he is abit over a MHz shy of been 1GHz over stock.. it must be 4500MHz +


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> He put a fixed link up on the 4Ghz Club:
> Dunno if I can put that in for him or not... (Don't know if I _should_ do that for him or not, either.)


You don't have to do me any favors. Ill get it for sure. Ill boost up to 4600mhz.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Here yall go! http://valid.x86.fr/1zw5bt


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Here yall go! http://valid.x86.fr/1zw5bt













@timerwin63, thanks for the effort, would've accepted that validation if his clock was high enough and I don't see a problem in giving his link here, unless he has something against it, of course


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @timerwin63, thanks for the effort, would've accepted that validation if his clock was high enough and I don't see a problem in giving his link here, unless he has something against it, of course


Id say I could try 4.7ghz. but I can only boot into windows at 4.7ghz. I've had trouble trying to establish a stable clock there for around 4 months. Should I wait for another approval? Because I am ready to sport that badge


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Id say I could try 4.7ghz. but I can only boot into windows at 4.7ghz. I've had trouble trying to establish a stable clock there for around 4 months. Should I wait for another approval? Because I am ready to sport that badge


The way I get my highest validations is by disabling C-States and EIST, then jumping into CPU-Z. as fast as I can. Probably not the best method, but you don't have to run anything stressful for the validation to go.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> The way I get my highest validations is by disabling C-States and EIST, then jumping into CPU-Z. as fast as I can. Probably not the best method, but you don't have to run anything stressful for the validation to go.


I understand yet in my case I would rather be able to say that my processor can actually run the clock for a stable period in order to be able to operate the system in gaming and my other applications. I wouldn't push a clock to say It could for 5 mins. I want to be able to take off domes on Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor at a certain clock without my rig BSODing on me you know?

SO is it ok if I rock the +1 in my siggy?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I understand yet in my case I would rather be able to say that my processor can actually run the clock for a stable period in order to be able to operate the system in gaming and my other applications. I wouldn't push a clock to say It could for 5 mins. I want to be able to take off domes on Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor at a certain clock without my rig BSODing on me you know?
> 
> SO is it ok if I rock the +1 in my siggy?


Yeah, I totally get that. It's why I really didn't want to push my chip to 5.4, and run it at 4.7 for 24/7 clocks.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Yeah, I totally get that. It's why I really didn't want to push my chip to 5.4, and run it at 4.7 for 24/7 clocks.


I would love to see 5.0ghz on my 4770k but I am pretty sure that I would either run..... NVM scratch that: It just can't do it. I have delidded and whatnot but I am having trouble with it accepting a voltage and being able to output over 4.7ghz. I definately did not win the silicon lottery on my first processor (4770k) but I am happy with the speed increase I have been able to achieve on my first build. Not to mention the knowledge that I have aquired on my journey of this first build.







Happy Humpday too!! Its the middle of the week already!!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> SO is it ok if I rock the +1 in my siggy?


Of course








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> I would love to see 5.0ghz on my 4770k but I am pretty sure that I would either run..... NVM scratch that: It just can't do it. I have delidded and whatnot but I am having trouble with it accepting a voltage and being able to output over 4.7ghz. I definately did not win the silicon lottery on my first processor (4770k) but I am happy with the speed increase I have been able to achieve on my first build. Not to mention the knowledge that I have aquired on my journey of this first build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Humpday too!! Its the middle of the week already!!


Gaining knowledge and achieving higher clocks was the best feeling back when I had just starting looking into OCing.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaining knowledge and achieving higher clocks was the best feeling back when I had just starting looking into OCing.


What's the best feeling now??


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> What's the best feeling now??


Seeing others improve all the time and managing this club's OC tables







I just don't have the kind of money to upgrade my hardware and overclock different processors, otherwise I'd be overclocking more and more myself too


----------



## Shnaz

http://valid.canardpc.com/1z4ncd

Glad I can be a part of the party! was a long day to finally get this chip to over +1ghz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shnaz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1z4ncd
> 
> Glad I can be a part of the party! was a long day to finally get this chip to over +1ghz




Welcome and good luck for your future overclocks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shnaz*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1z4ncd
> 
> Glad I can be a part of the party! was a long day to finally get this chip to over +1ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and good luck for your future overclocks!
Click to expand...

got ram but at 4.8GHz still as broke 2 fingers so haven't oc'ed or anything.


----------



## Rayleyne

http://valid.canardpc.com/bvimvc


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bvimvc


----------



## jumpy2219

http://valid.x86.fr/avg9mg

Took some hard work to get here, i benchmarked my 760K with CineBench before verification. Technically a +1 ghz overclock lol, original max clock speed was 3.8


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jumpy2219*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/avg9mg
> 
> Took some hard work to get here, i benchmarked my 760K with CineBench before verification. Technically a +1 ghz overclock lol, original max clock speed was 3.8




Good one







 Yeah, it is +1 GHz, no worries


----------



## yonathan

http://valid.x86.fr/mntw8r

Can i join?







Original clock speed was 3.5 GHz.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yonathan*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mntw8r
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original clock speed was 3.5 GHz.




Please, revalidate using your OCN username in the validation


----------



## DiaSin

I thought I ought to post this here in addition to the Windows 10 club..

Regarding CPU-Z not working in the Windows 10 Technical preview, I reached out to CPUID and was informed that they plan to release a Win10 compatible version tomorrow.









On another bright note.. I finally got my 4.6ghz OC stable again. Still trying to get back to the 4.7ghz I originally registered for this club with...


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I thought I ought to post this here in addition to the Windows 10 club..
> 
> Regarding CPU-Z not working in the Windows 10 Technical preview, I reached out to CPUID and was informed that they plan to release a Win10 compatible version tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another bright note.. I finally got my 4.6ghz OC stable again. Still trying to get back to the 4.7ghz I originally registered for this club with...


Awesome, thanks for sharing the info here as well








Hope you get to 4.7 and higher too for update of your validation


----------



## yonathan

http://valid.x86.fr/6p3a7b

Now it's properly published







. Missed the part about the OCN name at first.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yonathan*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6p3a7b
> 
> Now it's properly published
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Missed the part about the OCN name at first.




Now everything seems right


----------



## CtXPL

http://valid.x86.fr/9w3z3d validation, base 3.5ghz

http://puu.sh/ceapP/99c5a89253.jpg clock and temps, things get spicy hot but thats just AMD


----------



## DotBeta

http://valid.canardpc.com/bkd21n

stock clock 3.2ghz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9w3z3d validation, base 3.5ghz
> 
> http://puu.sh/ceapP/99c5a89253.jpg clock and temps, things get spicy hot but thats just AMD




Sorry, but the clock speed has to be at least 1000.00 MHz higher than the stock clock in order to be accepted







Clock just a bit higher to ensure 1 GHz overclock submission








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bkd21n
> 
> stock clock 3.2ghz


----------



## CtXPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9w3z3d validation, base 3.5ghz
> 
> http://puu.sh/ceapP/99c5a89253.jpg clock and temps, things get spicy hot but thats just AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but the clock speed has to be at least 1000.00 MHz higher than the stock clock in order to be accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clock just a bit higher to ensure 1 GHz overclock submission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DotBeta*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bkd21n
> 
> stock clock 3.2ghz
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You're kidding. Right? How is that not acceptable? Its .0023 off of 4.5ghz. That's completely negligible and quite frankly, kind of dumb.

But whatever, http://valid.x86.fr/x7aj0k


----------



## jumpy2219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> You're kidding. Right? How is that not acceptable? Its .0023 off of 4.5ghz. That's completely negligible and quite frankly, kind of dumb.
> 
> But whatever, http://valid.x86.fr/x7aj0k


Well this club is called the +1 GHz club, so although you may be close youre still not there, im sure you can easily just bump the bus speed up a little and you'll be fine.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> You're kidding. Right? How is that not acceptable? Its .0023 off of 4.5ghz. That's completely negligible and quite frankly, kind of dumb.
> 
> But whatever, http://valid.x86.fr/x7aj0k




Well it may be .23 off of the 1000.00 MHz needed here, but if we accept yours we'll have to accept someone with 0.24 off because he'll say it's just 0.01 under yours and it's not fair to not accept him, then someone with 0.25 off, then before you know it we'll be accepting people with 950 MHz over stock speed. To be fair to everyone and to maintain the purpose of the club's name, the lower border is 1000.00 MHz over stock. Sorry for the trouble, I know it's frustrating to have to go and change settings and then revalidate and write another post in the thread...


----------



## DR4G00N

http://valid.canardpc.com/fn3lvr

stock: 2.667GHz
oc'ed: 4.420GHz

66% overclock


----------



## titankiller

http://valid.x86.fr/rjsmnr

Cpu 4 ghz stock


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fn3lvr



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *titankiller*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rjsmnr


----------



## Crnogorac

A8 6600k, stock clock 3.9GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/hzcwh3


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crnogorac*
> 
> A8 6600k, stock clock 3.9GHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hzcwh3


----------



## ultrasparc

FX-8320E .. Stock clock is 3.2GHz .. O/C'd to 4.419GHz .. Stable with 12 hour P95 Blend test and acceptable temperatures on air.

Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/9vjx3r


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultrasparc*
> 
> FX-8320E .. Stock clock is 3.2GHz .. O/C'd to 4.419GHz .. Stable with 12 hour P95 Blend test and acceptable temperatures on air.
> 
> Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/9vjx3r




Please, revalidate with your OCN username in the validation


----------



## ultrasparc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Please, revalidate with your OCN username in the validation


Sorry about that, will do when I get home this evening.


----------



## ultrasparc

Let's try that again ->

FX-8320E .. Stock clock is 3.2GHz .. O/C'd to 4.419GHz .. Stable with 12 hour P95 Blend test and acceptable temperatures on air.

Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/mgz3wf


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultrasparc*
> 
> Let's try that again ->
> 
> FX-8320E .. Stock clock is 3.2GHz .. O/C'd to 4.419GHz .. Stable with 12 hour P95 Blend test and acceptable temperatures on air.
> 
> Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/mgz3wf


----------



## Diabedo

Ok I finally got around to OC'ing my machine and here is my validation under my OC.net handle.

i7-4770k stock 3.5/3.9 turbo OC'ed at 4.59 at 1.296v
temp idle: 39c
temp under load (CoD Ghosts Multiplayer ultra settings): 55c

http://valid.x86.fr/saw7c9


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diabedo*
> 
> Ok I finally got around to OC'ing my machine and here is my validation under my OC.net handle.
> 
> i7-4770k stock 3.5/3.9 turbo OC'ed at 4.59 at 1.296v
> temp idle: 39c
> temp under load (CoD Ghosts Multiplayer ultra settings): 55c
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/saw7c9


----------



## Rabit

Humble X4 740 @ 4,47 GHZ

http://valid.x86.fr/dcgfz7

Stable


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> Humble X4 740 @ 4,47 GHZ
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dcgfz7
> 
> Stable


----------



## ThornTwist

I want to join this club but I'm having troubles validating my CPU-Z. All I have to do is increase the BCLK by .1 and I'm golden. When i try to validate my CPU I encounter an error and windows shuts down the program. Does anyone know why this happens?


----------



## fewtcher

What error do you encounter?


----------



## ThornTwist

NVM, It works now, maybe I just had to restart my PC? Also could be a combination of reparking threads on my CPU and then restarting, IDK.

Here is the validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/dxzcqg

http://valid.x86.fr/dxzcqg


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> NVM, It works now, maybe I just had to restart my PC? Also could be a combination of reparking threads on my CPU and then restarting, IDK.
> 
> Here is the validation:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dxzcqg
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dxzcqg




Awesome







Glad it worked this time


----------



## AsusJunkie

Can i join?
http://valid.x86.fr/1a2adt


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> Can i join?
> http://valid.x86.fr/1a2adt




Of course, welcome


----------



## DR4G00N

I may be adding my old a8-3870k to this club (or +2GHz oc club) once I get my new cooling system built. (Hint: it's sub-zero)


----------



## fewtcher

You can add it to both, buddy


----------



## DR4G00N

Only problem is that this chip sucks at oc'ing even with igpu disabled (1.5v for only 3.5GHz







). But that was on air , so i'm hoping switching to a SS Phase-change system will allow me to get higher with the same voltage







.


----------



## fewtcher

Crossing my fingers over here, I always enjoy a high OC


----------



## stubass

Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..








http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293




It's a good one nevertheless, +2GHz OC


----------



## T0B5T3R

3770K @ 4700
http://valid.x86.fr/23x8is


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> 3770K @ 4700
> http://valid.x86.fr/23x8is


----------



## Xoriam

I'll be posting my x5660 within the next week I hope.


----------



## fewtcher

Will be expecting it


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.x86.fr/wkgbfk
Woo-hoo


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wkgbfk
> Woo-hoo











Nice volts going on there


----------



## RickyOG90

hey guys! I used to have my q9550 overclock on here, but recently I decided to do a +1ghz overclock boost on my current 4770K, so heres my cpu-z validation of my 4770k at 4.5ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/sp2mmm


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*
> 
> hey guys! I used to have my q9550 overclock on here, but recently I decided to do a +1ghz overclock boost on my current 4770K, so heres my cpu-z validation of my 4770k at 4.5ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sp2mmm




Sorry, but you are lacking 1.05 MHz for the validation to be accepted







Usually turning up the bus by 1 for the validation does the trick


----------



## RickyOG90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you are lacking 1.05 MHz for the validation to be accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually turning up the bus by 1 for the validation does the trick


tried that by increasing the bus by just 1+mhz and it ended up giving my computer a 0x124 bsod so forget it. I'll come back if I decide to do 4.6 instead. Its crazy that Core Temp says the bus is at 100mhz giving me 4500.00mhz, but cpu-z just wants to say 99.98 -_-


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you are lacking 1.05 MHz for the validation to be accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually turning up the bus by 1 for the validation does the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried that by increasing the bus by just 1+mhz and it ended up giving my computer a 0x124 bsod so forget it. I'll come back if I decide to do 4.6 instead. Its crazy that Core Temp says the bus is at 100mhz giving me 4500.00mhz, but cpu-z just wants to say 99.98 -_-
Click to expand...

Try 100.01 MHz on the BCLK instead of a full 1 MHz.. that should push you over.. 100.01 is what i use btw. hope that works for you


----------



## RickyOG90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Try 100.01 MHz on the BCLK instead of a full 1 MHz.. that should push you over.. 100.01 is what i use btw. hope that works for you


I Just tried it and cpu-z still says the Bus speed is at 99.98mhz =/ Such irritation that cpu-z shows a lower bus speed than in the bios. Thanks for trying to help though stubass


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Try 100.01 MHz on the BCLK instead of a full 1 MHz.. that should push you over.. 100.01 is what i use btw. hope that works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Just tried it and cpu-z still says the Bus speed is at 99.98mhz =/ Such irritation that cpu-z shows a lower bus speed than in the bios. Thanks for trying to help though stubass
Click to expand...

yeah i know what you mean... damn it still reads it wrong...

try the Gigabyte skin cpu-z if you havernt already.. i have know idea why but that one seems to work for me with a 100.01 BCLK..


----------



## RickyOG90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yeah i know what you mean... damn it still reads it wrong...
> 
> try the Gigabyte skin cpu-z if you havernt already.. i have know idea why but that one seems to work for me with a 100.01 BCLK..


oh nice i never noticed that one! but sigh.... unfortunately it didnt change anything. the gigabyte cpu-z shows a bus of 100mhz but the clock at 4499mhz -_-
I validated the gigabyte cpu-z to show the crazy error and it shows what the regular cpu-z shows and I also took pics of the BIOS showing that I did put 100.01mhz for the bus =/


----------



## The Pook

this club is too easy now









should be the 2ghz or 100% OC club.

Already in the club years ago for my E6300 but have more entries









X4 605e ... stock 2.3Ghz @ 3.8Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553329
61% OC

Zosma 960T @ "1095T" 4.8Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434202
62% OC

X4 620 ... stock 2.6Ghz @ 4.1Ghz
http://valid.x86.fr/lwam3f
63% OC


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> this club is too easy now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be the 2ghz or 100% OC club.
> 
> Already in the club years ago for my E6300 but have more entries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X4 605e ... stock 2.3Ghz @ 3.8Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553329
> 61% OC
> 
> Zosma 960T @ "1095T" 4.8Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434202
> 62% OC
> 
> X4 620 ... stock 2.6Ghz @ 4.1Ghz
> http://valid.x86.fr/lwam3f
> 63% OC


Maybe u could go and post http://www.overclock.net/t/875250/official-2ghz-overclock-club


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yeah i know what you mean... damn it still reads it wrong...
> 
> try the Gigabyte skin cpu-z if you havernt already.. i have know idea why but that one seems to work for me with a 100.01 BCLK..
> 
> 
> 
> oh nice i never noticed that one! but sigh.... unfortunately it didnt change anything. the gigabyte cpu-z shows a bus of 100mhz but the clock at 4499mhz -_-
> I validated the gigabyte cpu-z to show the crazy error and it shows what the regular cpu-z shows and I also took pics of the BIOS showing that I did put 100.01mhz for the bus =/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Hot damn, i have no idea why it is doing that sorry...







I am still using version 1.7 but will try this ver 1.71 out on my haswell bench once it is dry.. bit wet atm from a ln2 session i tried today.

But you can see here it works for me with ver 1.7..
http://valid.canardpc.com/ub3smd


----------



## RickyOG90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hot damn, i have no idea why it is doing that sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still using version 1.7 but will try this ver 1.71 out on my haswell bench once it is dry.. bit wet atm from a ln2 session i tried today.
> 
> But you can see here it works for me with ver 1.7..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ub3smd


nice thats a good overclock, and indeed... but its alright, later on I might consider doing a 4.6ghz overclock just so i can get that out of the way, but for now Im content at 4.4ghz for the long term for the most part. Thanks for the help though! It is very much appreciated


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyOG90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hot damn, i have no idea why it is doing that sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still using version 1.7 but will try this ver 1.71 out on my haswell bench once it is dry.. bit wet atm from a ln2 session i tried today.
> 
> But you can see here it works for me with ver 1.7..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ub3smd
> 
> 
> 
> nice thats a good overclock, and indeed... but its alright, later on I might consider doing a 4.6ghz overclock just so i can get that out of the way, but for now Im content at 4.4ghz for the long term for the most part. Thanks for the help though! It is very much appreciated
Click to expand...

No problem and goodluck


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553329
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434202
> http://valid.x86.fr/lwam3f




@RickyOG90, very strange that CPU-Z still reads it as 99 MHz..







I hope you reach those 4.6 GHz in this case buddy


----------



## Xoriam

Got a new processor.

Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4,632mhz
http://valid.x86.fr/1utp1m


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Got a new processor.
> 
> Intel Xeon X5660 @ 4,632mhz
> http://valid.x86.fr/1utp1m




Very nice


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Hi...

This is what I´ve manage to get as lower voltage on the CPU @ 5Ghz... Excellent CPUI batch I think!

http://valid.x86.fr/xu8qgk

And this is what I've got for 24/7 on the lowest voltage:

http://valid.x86.fr/e6z38u


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Hi...
> 
> This is what I´ve manage to get as lower voltage on the CPU @ 5Ghz... Excellent CPUI batch I think!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xu8qgk
> 
> And this is what I've got for 24/7 on the lowest voltage:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/e6z38u


turn off spreadspectrum to eliminate rounding.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xu8qgk




That's a voltage I'd want for a 5GHz OC!


----------



## 8320verclocked

Gone from 8320 to Pentium G3258

Got 4.5Ghz stable but looks like its a hungry chip

http://valid.x86.fr/pakvht


----------



## T0B5T3R

update !

3770k on 4.9 GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/gh9yl1


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8320verclocked*
> 
> Gone from 8320 to Pentium G3258
> 
> Got 4.5Ghz stable but looks like its a hungry chip
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pakvht


That chip looks hungry indeed..I wouldn't vest too much in it..looks like outer wafer..
but I bet it still feels better for daily than 8320.

http://valid.x86.fr/108x9w
mine t'aint the greatest either..but i still like it









I just closeted x79 i likes it so good


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8320verclocked*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pakvht



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gh9yl1




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/108x9w
> mine t'aint the greatest either..but i still like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just closeted x79 i likes it so good




Hey there, SchmuCKEY =DD New validation name looks cool







Btw thanks to you I didn't miss @8320verclocked's validation, I was going to only see @T0B5T3R's


----------



## T0B5T3R

thx 4 update

5GHz aren't stable








more than 1,375v vcore I do not want to give with water cooling


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> thx 4 update
> 
> 5GHz aren't stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more than 1,375v vcore I do not want to give with water cooling


No need to be stable to give a validation, as long as you can get one!


----------



## T0B5T3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> No need to be stable to give a validation, as long as you can get one!


I post only the results are stable


----------



## Schmuckley

validation fail


----------



## alancsalt

schmuckey









What the 'L were you thinking of?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> schmuckey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the 'L were you thinking of?


Got me rofling too


----------



## Xoriam

wait what haswell @ 1.9vcore for 4,5 ghz?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> validation fail


dont feel bad i put 1.75v the other day instead of 1.15v trying to dial in my turbo settings as the default and I wondered why when i boot to windows the fans ramped to max and i even spent 20 minutes in gigabytes SIV trying to adjust the fans rofl. I shut down to go change the fans manually and thats when i noticed i was running at 56C.


----------



## Makki

http://valid.x86.fr/gpnipj


I did it this time little bit more for daily









Edit: Today little bit more, never underestimate addiction to overclock
http://valid.x86.fr/kd996l


----------



## T0B5T3R

next update

3770K @ 4.93 Ghz (prime stable!)

http://valid.x86.fr/fe1grx


----------



## ThornTwist

http://valid.canardpc.com/0qi8b9

http://valid.x86.fr/0qi8b9


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ti8vmx
> 
> This might be at its max with this mobo. But its still my daily.


don't touch the BCLK, put it back to 100MHz to avoid any trouble


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> don't touch the BCLK, put it back to 100MHz to avoid any trouble


That was made with Asus EFI Optimal setting in Pre-bios thing. I updated my last post with this new one


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gpnipj



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fe1grx




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0qi8b9


----------



## qlekaj

Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/vh6ihk

http://valid.x86.fr/vh6ihk


----------



## Nephalem

Just clocked this yesterday, stable for everyday use (haven't benched yet) and the temps made no noticeable increase from stock on just the Intel cooler









http://valid.x86.fr/0y0u1r


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vh6ihk



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0y0u1r




Sorry, but you don't have a full 1GHz OC here, you need a bit more to be accepted


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Sorry, but you don't have a full 1GHz OC here, you need a bit more to be accepted


Fine by me that was my stable 24/7 OC, in CPU-Z it was fluctuating that 1.7 MHz, anyone have any idea why?

But anyway here's my 4.6 (waited til it actually said 4.6 not 4598.83 or whatever)
http://valid.x86.fr/c4hzrq


----------



## Nomadskid

Intel G3258 running at 4.29Ghz. Stock is 3.2Ghz
Validation link: http://valid.x86.fr/jivrf0


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/c4hzrq



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jivrf0



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> waited til it actually said 4.6 not 4598.83 or whatever


Been there, buddy, been there...


----------



## Makki

I have to update mine here too








http://valid.x86.fr/vd5sux


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> I have to update mine here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vd5sux





Nice upgrade :3


----------



## qlekaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


Thanks a lot mate....


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qlekaj*
> 
> Thanks a lot mate....


Haha no problem, that's my job


----------



## igotamd

http://valid.x86.fr/yliwqz

haha im in with 4.5ghz at 1.27v! fx6300! thanks!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igotamd*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yliwqz
> 
> haha im in with 4.5ghz at 1.27v! fx6300! thanks!


----------



## psychedelicode

valid.canardpc.com/nxhaux
1.1ghz overclock STABLE on a HP DV6


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychedelicode*
> 
> valid.canardpc.com/nxhaux
> 1.1ghz overclock STABLE on a HP DV6


----------



## psychedelicode

Well 2.6Ghz is pretty good but it was too easy...So, I decided to see what this little laptop could really do. I hit 3128Mhz @1.300Vcore 95.1c max under load. Stable for 3 hours in prime. I would go higher but the board won't let me have any more than 1.3Vcore. Oh well, now I just have to figure out how to cool this little beast.
Validation here: http://valid.x86.fr/mkyrm5


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychedelicode*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mkyrm5


----------



## darkapollo

Fresh minty FX-8350 5.05Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/x10459


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkapollo*
> 
> Fresh minty FX-8350 5.05Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/x10459


----------



## Tamoya

Just OC'd my i7-3770k stock 3.5Ghz to OC 4.5Ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/63ujiy


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamoya*
> 
> Just OC'd my i7-3770k stock 3.5Ghz to OC 4.5Ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/63ujiy


----------



## mattliston

My request to be added! Phenom II x6 1035T stock: 2.6GHz, OC @ 3.613GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/j6p65n

Trying to find my max air on this cruddy OCZ Vanquisher. Hits 60*C at this OC, still got 11*C rated to go


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> My request to be added! Phenom II x6 1035T stock: 2.6GHz, OC @ 3.613GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j6p65n
> 
> Trying to find my max air on this cruddy OCZ Vanquisher. Hits 60*C at this OC, still got 11*C rated to go



Can you please revalidate using your full OCN username?


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> My request to be added! Phenom II x6 1035T stock: 2.6GHz, OC @ 3.613GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j6p65n
> 
> Trying to find my max air on this cruddy OCZ Vanquisher. Hits 60*C at this OC, still got 11*C rated to go


Don't go over 60c on Phenoms dude, not recommended for longevity anyway.


----------



## mattliston

AMD specs say 71* max CPU temp.

When my cpu is hitting 60*C my cores are only doing 49*C


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> Can you please revalidate using your full OCN username?


http://valid.x86.fr/bi2pay

not used to using this username


----------



## Nomadskid

http://valid.x86.fr/xb1cp2

Back again with an 8350. 4.0 GHZ stock 5.06 GHZ OC


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bi2pay
> 
> not used to using this username




Certainly not a hard problem to fix, fortunately








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xb1cp2


----------



## darkapollo

Wow. How are you even getting it to boot at 5Ghz on 1 volt?


----------



## Nomadskid

1 Volt? I have it set to 1.5375 volts


----------



## Nomadskid

Oh wow, I guess when I hit validate it decided to be at 1 volt. I can revalidate if needed.

Here you go. http://valid.x86.fr/q7q13e


----------



## darkapollo

I always look at the 8350's to see how someone else is clocking theirs and if I can do something to improve mine.


----------



## ObscureParadox

fewtcher give me until this time next year to take the percentage record for every socket except the 2011 ones.

I will start by working on 1366 next month


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> fewtcher give me until this time next year to take the percentage record for every socket except the 2011 ones.
> 
> I will start by working on 1366 next month

















Sure thing, buddy, will be looking forward for this accomplishment









@Nomadskid no need for revalidation (if you meant for the acceptance of the validation), I think he was just surprised at the volts


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> fewtcher give me until this time next year to take the percentage record for every socket except the 2011 ones.
> 
> I will start by working on 1366 next month


I challenge you to do this on socket A on AIR lol


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> I challenge you to do this on socket A on AIR lol










It's gonna be craaazy


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be craaazy


There are only two chips I know of on socket A that could get close. And they require the most solid of motherboards lol

NOT TELLING!!!!!


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> I challenge you to do this on socket A on AIR lol


That would be too easy, I could maybe get 200% on air?

I already have the AMD record anyway


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> That would be too easy, I could maybe get 200% on air?
> 
> I already have the AMD record anyway


Which chip? I thought only 2 available were ever able to glide over a 1GHz OC without a chance of a puff of smoke


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Which chip? I thought only 2 available were ever able to glide over a 1GHz OC without a chance of a puff of smoke


If I manage to find one to buy I'll let you know


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> I challenge you to do this on socket A on AIR lol


Lol, I think you challeng the wrong person...that, if he get a solid chip.


----------



## Ish416

http://valid.x86.fr/sgwd5e

8350 - 5.2Ghz


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Lol, I think you challeng the wrong person...that, if he get a solid chip.


I said socket A sucka!!!


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> I said socket A sucka!!!


Still trying to find the CPU for sale anywhere


----------



## saint19

I am sure that in my country I can find a lot of those...


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I am sure that in my country I can find a lot of those...


If you ever find one let me know


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> If you ever find one let me know


1) AXDA2000DUT3C > XP 2000+
2) AX1600DMT3C > XP 1600+
3) Not sure of model > Sempron 2400+

That's what I found in a quick search...


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> 1) AXDA2000DUT3C > XP 2000+
> 2) AX1600DMT3C > XP 1600+
> 3) Not sure of model > Sempron 2400+
> 
> That's what I found in a quick search...


It's an AMD Geode NX-1250 I'm after


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> It's an AMD Geode NX-1250 I'm after


What models are you looking for?


----------



## ObscureParadox

Just the NX-1250 either the ANXL1250FYC3S or the ANXL1250FYC3F.

They're the only 2, 667MHz stock clock and can go 3GHz+


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> It's an AMD Geode NX-1250 I'm after


Dammit! you cant choose a 9watter to start with, that is too easy!!

lol ((







))


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ish416*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sgwd5e
> 
> 8350 - 5.2Ghz


----------



## AsusJunkie

http://valid.x86.fr/8zj46d updated overclock


----------



## Darkstar2

http://valid.x86.fr/86x80w sure i qualify


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8zj46d updated overclock




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkstar2*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/86x80w sure i qualify


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8zj46d updated overclock


Is it stable at that voltage? Just curious. 1.48 volts, you must be keeping that chip cold!


----------



## AsusJunkie

yeah passed 12 hour prime 95 test and 8 hour Intel burn test....i use a single stage phase cooler.....temps were at -43c evap temp full load....


----------



## Darkstar2

Sweet thanks


----------



## fewtcher

http://valid.x86.fr/t49ic8

Fixed about 40 bent pins and ran the Z77 Sabertooth, just thought I'd share here







:3


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusJunkie*
> 
> yeah passed 12 hour prime 95 test and 8 hour Intel burn test....i use a single stage phase cooler.....temps were at -43c evap temp full load....


Which phase cooler? I am looking into getting a bit more serious about overclocking, now that I have a P4 631, a P4 D 925, an athlon x2 4000+, a phenom 9750 quad, and this phenom 1035T to kill







. Got the P4 631 to 4.2 right off the bat, but since I couldnt keep it cold during prime95 (trying max stable for folding) didnt validate. I try to validate 24/7 clocks only, keeps me from playing tipsy toe on the edge lol


----------



## 5291Crash

Just noticed this Club in a Signature and wanted to drop my old Sempron i had that achived a 1GHz OC years ago

All the information i have on it is in this thread
Here

Its most recent Validation from Nov 25 2009
Here

Now i see that its not "signed" to "me" not even sure that was possible back then

Closest i have to legitimize the claim is the picture in my post #33

Hoping that will suffice since the processor is now just a spare in a drawer.

Oh ya and that was all on the STOCK HSF


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5291Crash*
> 
> Just noticed this Club in a Signature and wanted to drop my old Sempron i had that achived a 1GHz OC years ago
> 
> All the information i have on it is in this thread
> Here
> 
> Its most recent Validation from Nov 25 2009
> Here
> 
> Now i see that its not "signed" to "me" not even sure that was possible back then
> 
> Closest i have to legitimize the claim is the picture in my post #33
> 
> Hoping that will suffice since the processor is now just a spare in a drawer.
> 
> Oh ya and that was all on the STOCK HSF


Sorry, but only actual validations with your username can be accepted, even if a screenshot was good enough (it isn't, but if it was) it must have your username somewhere on it :/ Sorry


----------



## 5291Crash

Guess once BGB is over I will toss it in the 990fx and see what I can net with a non stock cooler lol


----------



## stubass

Not the best of chips in testing but then again i still need to learn the BIOS on this board... basically it is just vcore and multi.
http://valid.canardpc.com/985yjw


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Not the best of chips in testing but then again i still need to learn the BIOS on this board... basically it is just vcore and multi.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/985yjw




Still a nice one on the new socket


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Here's my i5 4690K doing more than 1GHz above stock speeds for everyday use:

http://valid.canardpc.com/fs3avz


----------



## Nwanko

3770k 4.5Ghz
http://valid.x86.fr/4pdq2b


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Not the best of chips in testing but then again i still need to learn the BIOS on this board... basically it is just vcore and multi.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/985yjw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a nice one on the new socket
Click to expand...

yeah, i shouldnt complain









extra 100MHz @ same volts
http://valid.canardpc.com/y2hycw


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fs3avz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nwanko*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4pdq2b



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y2hycw


----------



## Viking396

Here is my entry...

Validation link - http://valid.x86.fr/izpibx


----------



## Viking396

I forgot to use my forum name, here is a new validation with the correct name.

http://valid.x86.fr/vure7u


----------



## Hequaqua

Hequaqua
i7-4770k 3.5ghz
OC 4.5ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/qi1mwz

For whatever reason that validation didn't show my voltage.

I think this one does:

http://valid.x86.fr/ur9l30


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hequaqua
> i7-4770k 3.5ghz
> OC 4.5ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qi1mwz
> 
> For whatever reason that validation didn't show my voltage.
> 
> I think this one does:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ur9l30


Out of curiosity what voltage is that? The link appears to have missed that, unless you indeed did this with .016v







in which case that is very impressive
You edited the post between me seeing it and typing my response


----------



## T0B5T3R

update

http://valid.x86.fr/u1zv9g


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Out of curiosity what voltage is that? The link appears to have missed that, unless you indeed did this with .016v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in which case that is very impressive


I'm not sure what happened. I did the validation twice. When I looked at the first one, I really didn't notice the voltage. It was only after I started looking at other members validations did I notice it. It only shows the .016 in the one field. The other is blank. That is why I went back and redid the validation.

Odd right?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Out of curiosity what voltage is that? The link appears to have missed that, unless you indeed did this with .016v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in which case that is very impressive
> You edited the post between me seeing it and typing my response


No problem....sorry.


----------



## the matty

bit late to the party but here i am with a 4.5GHz 8320: http://valid.x86.fr/acf2ml

a mix of both multi and FSB for this


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vure7u



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ur9l30



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/u1zv9g




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/acf2ml




Sorry for being a bit late, was waiting for my new PSU to arrive and didn't have a pc







Nice overclocks all :3


----------



## Viking396

Update, finally got over 4.7GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/hhx6xf


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Update, finally got over 4.7GHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hhx6xf


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Looks like this E5700 isn't going to do much, at least on air. More voltage causes it to crash at a lower clock. Oh well, fun while it lasted.

Now to put it back in the computer I'm giving to my ex-sister-in-law.

http://valid.canardpc.com/qmctir


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Looks like this E5700 isn't going to do much, at least on air. More voltage causes it to crash at a lower clock. Oh well, fun while it lasted.
> 
> Now to put it back in the computer I'm giving to my ex-sister-in-law.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qmctir


Was this valid done on air? If so that's really not a bad CPU at all. Those things don't get above 5GHz much anyway.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Looks like this E5700 isn't going to do much, at least on air. More voltage causes it to crash at a lower clock. Oh well, fun while it lasted.
> 
> Now to put it back in the computer I'm giving to my ex-sister-in-law.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qmctir
> 
> 
> 
> Was this valid done on air? If so that's really not a bad CPU at all. Those things don't get above 5GHz much anyway.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's on air. It's an old ThermalRight SI-128SE with a Yate Loon D12SH-12 fan that I'm using with a bolt thru kit from Sidewinder Computers (when he was still in business).

Had a little better luck with an E8400 though. I either need a zub-zero day here or an alternative cooling solution to really give these things a thorough thrashing, but I do what I can with what I have to work with.

Hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas and a Happy Holiday.

http://valid.canardpc.com/1x0396


----------



## ObscureParadox

Honestly though, the E5700 overclock is a lot more impressive, might be worth checking the max FSB for that chip to see if it's worth taking cold. If you can get around 340FSB then you have a good chance of getting a very high clock from it going cold. That is if that's something you'd like to do of course.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I can't seem to find my validation, it's an older score on my 3960. Having a heck of a time trying to get the 5900 series anywhere.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1921080

FF


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Looks like this E5700 isn't going to do much, at least on air. More voltage causes it to crash at a lower clock. Oh well, fun while it lasted.
> 
> Now to put it back in the computer I'm giving to my ex-sister-in-law.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qmctir


Think your's is pretty good for a 5 series..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502123


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Looks like this E5700 isn't going to do much, at least on air. More voltage causes it to crash at a lower clock. Oh well, fun while it lasted.
> 
> Now to put it back in the computer I'm giving to my ex-sister-in-law.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/qmctir
> 
> 
> 
> Think your's is pretty good for a 5 series..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502123
Click to expand...

But you threw a lot less voltage at yours. While we both achieved about the same increase in MHz, yours was a better percentage increase.

Wonder what that E5200 would have done with more voltage.


----------



## Mark Huntsman

I have been running this for past half year stable, i may go a bit higher, but not for now, maybe when i change my cpu waterblock. It is water cooled only for about 3 months now and i was able to get this clock also on my old CM 612.

http://valid.x86.fr/v31wqg


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> But you threw a lot less voltage at yours. While we both achieved about the same increase in MHz, yours was a better percentage increase.
> 
> Wonder what that E5200 would have done with more voltage.


I still don't think you realize just how good your E5700 was









The E5xxx R0 chips do seem to bug out at 335MHz FSB quite often, so the E5200 went as far as you'd expect really.

At the end of the day the only difference between the two chips is the multiplier which is why you were able to get your E5700 higher because those chips hit a FSB limit pretty damn quickly.


----------



## PuNkPoEtS

http://valid.x86.fr/db19yf

here is an update as i got a new CPU this week


----------



## saint19

Another one for add to the list...

i5-4670k @ 5.7GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/8r1v8r


----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay, finally got a handle on the EVGA FTW bios.

Pulled out most of my hair, no nails left but I had fun right??? RIGHT!!! lolz

Looks like I managed to get a decent chip. I'm still working on lowering the voltages and haven't gotten the gpu on water as the block is on

it's way...

Nothing but adjusting the vcore and boost: http://valid.canardpc.com/pedf5f

4.589 Ghz 5960x using an EVGA X99 FTW. Looked at my loop and decided if I change a cpl of things i'll get slightly better flow rates.

I thought I had a 4.6 validation but have to look on the desktop, as I haven't received the email yet...

Anyway, looking forward to the gpu block getting here and improving the cooling a bit more.

Anyone here have the same board who knows a bit more about adjusting the ring and vsa voltages? I'm hoping to get it to 5 if the cooling

works out like I hope, not holding my breath, very happy with the chip so far as it is
!









FF


----------



## mattliston

Is your reference clock being super stubborn? you could hit 5GHz easy with a minor ref clock bump. Shouldnt need hardly any more vcore, if any, if you bump your clock to 110 you will be over 5GHz


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/lmmja2


----------



## fishingfanatic

Mostly lack of experience with the EVGA bios. The 1st thing that threw me was having to adjust the multiplier b4 adjusting core freq.

If I didn't do it right it would revert to some preset, or so it seemed to.

Ring voltage and VSA are the 2 I've read about that help, something about anything over 4.5 needs these adjusted for stability,...

Don't recall specifically.

1.25 for ring? 1.3 for vsa?

Sorry, still pretty green...







Thanks for the help!









Found my 4.6 val. I'll post it later. Those are some amazing scores folks!!!

Almost forgot, I'll be trying the extra vcore voltage later today.

FF









Almost forgot Merry Xmas and Happy New Year everyone!!!









4.6 validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/faxy6z


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862349


----------



## fewtcher

Ok guys I accepted everyone, sorry for the late validation and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you ^_^


----------



## Sexy Beast

http://valid.x86.fr/wx2t9c


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexy Beast*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wx2t9c


assuming that's a suicide run or is that a daily driver? did you do anything in particular to cool the VRM's?


----------



## Sexy Beast

I think i just hit a Vdroop there :O


----------



## Sexy Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> assuming that's a suicide run or is that a daily driver? did you do anything in particular to cool the VRM's?


no I didn't


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexy Beast*
> 
> no I didn't


ah, right, yeah i just ask because im seeing a wall of 1.41v on my board (which is the same board as you're on) and that's why i was wondering if there was anything in particular you had done to cool the VRM's


----------



## Sexy Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> ah, right, yeah i just ask because im seeing a wall of 1.41v on my board (which is the same board as you're on) and that's why i was wondering if there was anything in particular you had done to cool the VRM's


What do u mean with that wall? u can't go higher or u have to give much more voltage for just a little clock increase?


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexy Beast*
> 
> What do u mean with that wall? u can't go higher or u have to give much more voltage for just a little clock increase?


as in at the current state i can't go past 1.41V but i suspect that's more a cooling problem than anything else, im going to try more fans and moving one of my AF120's to the side of the case and see if that helps, id love to get 4.6 or 4.7 stable but if not it'd be nice to get the 4.5 im on at the moment as proper 'bomb proof' stable so to speak as it isn't 100% stable but in games and the like it works and doesn't crash (apologies for the delay too)

if i can get 4.7 stable i might push a bit on the FSB and try for 5GHz


----------



## Sexy Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> as in at the current state i can't go past 1.41V but i suspect that's more a cooling problem than anything else, im going to try more fans and moving one of my AF120's to the side of the case and see if that helps, id love to get 4.6 or 4.7 stable but if not it'd be nice to get the 4.5 im on at the moment as proper 'bomb proof' stable so to speak as it isn't 100% stable but in games and the like it works and doesn't crash (apologies for the delay too)
> 
> if i can get 4.7 stable i might push a bit on the FSB and try for 5GHz


Did u try the cooling solution mike took ? The one with the fan at the back of the mobo pulling air through the heatsink of the vrm's ?
could help u a little or replace the heat conductor pad with some good paste? I'm using 4400 mhz with base clock of 220, because my cooler isn't that good and I have to set the voltage from 1.35v to 1.39 to get 4500 mhz stable.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexy Beast*
> 
> Did u try the cooling solution mike took ? The one with the fan at the back of the mobo pulling air through the heatsink of the vrm's ?
> could help u a little or replace the heat conductor pad with some good paste? I'm using 4400 mhz with base clock of 220, because my cooler isn't that good and I have to set the voltage from 1.35v to 1.39 to get 4500 mhz stable.


i have a fan blowing over the back of the socket (that actually helps allot) and a fan on the side panel blowing down onto the board, im doing the one at the back of the I/O on thursday when i have a day off so hopefully with that i should be able to get more


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexy Beast*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wx2t9c


----------



## Sexy Beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> i have a fan blowing over the back of the socket (that actually helps allot) and a fan on the side panel blowing down onto the board, im doing the one at the back of the I/O on thursday when i have a day off so hopefully with that i should be able to get more


Good luck







But dont expect thaaat much since its a 4+1 phase board.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexy Beast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> i have a fan blowing over the back of the socket (that actually helps allot) and a fan on the side panel blowing down onto the board, im doing the one at the back of the I/O on thursday when i have a day off so hopefully with that i should be able to get more
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But dont expect thaaat much since its a 4+1 phase board.
Click to expand...

eh he might be able to do something spectacular. he just wont be able to save as much power while doing it.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexy Beast*
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But dont expect thaaat much since its a 4+1 phase board.


i might just have a good chip, got 4.7GHz so far and im trying for 4.8 and 4.9


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh he might be able to do something spectacular. he just wont be able to save as much power while doing it.


power is of no concern for me, the only reason i use this board is because i need small and i didn't have much money at the time (and still don't XD )


----------



## the matty

in any case these are my results so far: http://valid.x86.fr/r2p6ju


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> eh he might be able to do something spectacular. he just wont be able to save as much power while doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> power is of no concern for me, the only reason i use this board is because i need small and i didn't have much money at the time (and still don't XD )
Click to expand...

I know i was just speaking on the mentioning of the 4+1 as its only necessary to have a high phase count when you are aiming for a precise voltage amount or power saving features.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I know i was just speaking on the mentioning of the 4+1 as its only necessary to have a high phase count when you are aiming for a precise voltage amount or power saving features.


precisely, seems 4.7 is my max multi OC, time for some FSB stuff now


----------



## the matty

forget the FSB stuff XD my chip or board seems to not want to go past 4.7GHz, eh well im happy with that either way, 4.7 on a 4+1 phase VRM is something to be pleased with XD


----------



## mattliston

Dont get stuck into 4+1 phase things. That does not mean the board will be bad or good at overclocking.

Temperature is gonna be the killer, not phase type. Temperatures are what will tell you you are overstepping the limit in most cases.

I say slowly keep moving up if temps allow







Make 4.9GHz a goal yo


----------



## ObscureParadox

But bad phases = less consistent supply of voltage to the CPU = better chance of an overclock failing.

This is especially true when you're pushing a lot of watts through the system like you would be with a piledriver CPU


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> But bad phases = less consistent supply of voltage to the CPU = better chance of an overclock failing.
> 
> This is especially true when you're pushing a lot of watts through the system like you would be with a piledriver CPU


This is true however realistically not many people will run anything over 4.7GHz and that still leaves room so generally i would say phase is not so important. 4.8 is a grey area and 4.9 and above will be more phase reliant as you will need precise voltage manipulation.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> in any case these are my results so far: http://valid.x86.fr/r2p6ju


If this is meant to be accepted you'd have to change your name in the validation to your OCN username


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Dont get stuck into 4+1 phase things. That does not mean the board will be bad or good at overclocking.
> 
> Temperature is gonna be the killer, not phase type. Temperatures are what will tell you you are overstepping the limit in most cases.
> 
> I say slowly keep moving up if temps allow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make 4.9GHz a goal yo


a good point, that said temps aren't really the issue im finding, i have gotten higher and it booted and the like but then crashes before there's any load but the temps weren't bad at all it's more just that it crashes before i can do anything with it, what im going to do however is attempt one last change tonight and hope that it helps for like 4.8 or 4.9







worth a shot but i am looking into atx boards with decent VRM's cheap (second hand naturally but no less than an 8+2, so far not going badly) since this board is lacking there and in other places anyways
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> But bad phases = less consistent supply of voltage to the CPU = better chance of an overclock failing.
> 
> This is especially true when you're pushing a lot of watts through the system like you would be with a piledriver CPU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> This is true however realistically not many people will run anything over 4.7GHz and that still leaves room so generally i would say phase is not so important. 4.8 is a grey area and 4.9 and above will be more phase reliant as you will need precise voltage manipulation.


well if im honest id like to try for 5 but as is said it is the fine voltage adjustments that are stopping that i believe, if the board costs like £45 (which it's looking at doing) then id be happy with it even if it still only got 4.7


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> If this is meant to be accepted you'd have to change your name in the validation to your OCN username


if i remember correctly i've already been accepted in but ill do it in any case







that was really just more a so far but not so much for validation XD but ill put another up in a mo


----------



## the matty

and here you are sire: http://valid.x86.fr/7j3hra my OCN name on it


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> and here you are sire: http://valid.x86.fr/7j3hra my OCN name on it





You were accepted, but it's an update and your place in the table went a good lot of places up







Every bit counts and helps, whenever you manage to squeeze a little more out of your CPU you can throw a validation in here for an update


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were accepted, but it's an update and your place in the table went a good lot of places up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every bit counts and helps, whenever you manage to squeeze a little more out of your CPU you can throw a validation in here for an update


well im doing some things to better cool the VRM's tonight, see if i can't get a few hundred more out of it







at the moment it doesn't seem to like anything over 4.7 but i suspect it's because it needs more VRM cooling so ill be doing that tonight and pushing for more, if i can get 5 out of it (which im doubting i will) id be chuffed, worth a shot in any case, one plus too is this is all on low noise adapters on the fans, can take them off and that should be my temps down a bit too


----------



## mattliston

Dont forget, you can get a small amount of cooling effect by throwing some airflow on the back of the motherboard. Might only count for 1-2*C but its a change none the less:thumb:


----------



## the matty

well then, it wasn't easy but i managed it XD the big 5

http://valid.x86.fr/0kv5x2


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> well then, it wasn't easy but i managed it XD the big 5
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0kv5x2


now get it stable and we're good to go. take that 4+1


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> now get it stable and we're good to go. take that 4+1


it's mostly stable, it's difficult to get much stable on a 4+1 (though i am looking at a new board soon with some luck) but it runs in games fine, was just playing metro 2033 a bit ago


----------



## mattliston

You may find it a bit more stable if you drop the multi half or one point and use the reference clock to keep above 5GHz I have found on my 1035T processor that it can use less voltage at 225x12 (2.7GHz) and be as stable as stock 200x13 (2.6GHz) This was during a session where I was trying to find the lowest voltage required for stock operation, I was also curious, because I see people calling both sides out, multi versus REF clock voltage requirements

Please not this is on my own 6 core. I have no idea if it is a general principle, or if its just something that works for lower clocks.

I do know I was at 1.45 volts when I was trying to touch 4GHz with all 6 cores in operation. This bottom of the barrel 6 core is fairly hungry for voltage


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> You may find it a bit more stable if you drop the multi half or one point and use the reference clock to keep above 5GHz I have found on my 1035T processor that it can use less voltage at 225x12 (2.7GHz) and be as stable as stock 200x13 (2.6GHz) This was during a session where I was trying to find the lowest voltage required for stock operation, I was also curious, because I see people calling both sides out, multi versus REF clock voltage requirements
> 
> Please not this is on my own 6 core. I have no idea if it is a general principle, or if its just something that works for lower clocks.
> 
> I do know I was at 1.45 volts when I was trying to touch 4GHz with all 6 cores in operation. This bottom of the barrel 6 core is fairly hungry for voltage


ill give that a bash tonight thanks


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> well then, it wasn't easy but i managed it XD the big 5
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0kv5x2





I wish you to reach even higher clocks


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you to reach even higher clocks


i don't want to push it past 1.55V which is the safe max for this CPU, if i get a board with better power phases then ill be trying for more speed if not 5GHz with less volts


----------



## PapaSmurf

Don't think I ever got around to submitting this one. E7500 at 4.762GHz. Couldn't quite push it to a full 2 Gig over.

http://valid.canardpc.com/n5ak5t


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Don't think I ever got around to submitting this one. E7500 at 4.762GHz. Couldn't quite push it to a full 2 Gig over.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n5ak5t




It's high nevertheless


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> fewtcher give me until this time next year to take the percentage record for every socket except the 2011 ones.
> 
> I will start by working on 1366 next month


As promised









http://valid.canardpc.com/dig61f

That should be 1366 done if a little late.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> fewtcher give me until this time next year to take the percentage record for every socket except the 2011 ones.
> 
> I will start by working on 1366 next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dig61f
> 
> That should be 1366 done if a little late.
Click to expand...

nice one


----------



## ObscureParadox

Cheers stu


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Cheers stu


I might have to Join in on this race for the year starting 775


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I might have to Join in on this race for the year starting 775


That sounds like a challenge mate









I need to go and rebench my E2160. I refuse to believe that only get the exact same overclock on single stage as I can on LN2 so I must have been doing something wrong.

I mean it is highly possible that I had just hit the limit of the CPU but I still don't want to believe it


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I might have to Join in on this race for the year starting 775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a challenge mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go and rebench my E2160. I refuse to believe that only get the exact same overclock on single stage as I can on LN2 so I must have been doing something wrong.
> 
> *I mean it is highly possible that I had just hit the limit of the CPU but I still don't want to believe it*
Click to expand...

LOL, i am like that too









Will be a great challenge matey









Apart from all the chips i have to test, the local marketplace here is flooded with older gen chips at pretty crazy prices too


----------



## ObscureParadox

I'm looking forward to this now, a bit of friendly competition is always good, helps us push our scores on the bot too









I think you might have the 1150 one nailed though, I don't think my C001 is capable of 6.3GHz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> As promised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dig61f
> 
> That should be 1366 done if a little late.




Nice one


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I'm looking forward to this now, a bit of friendly competition is always good, helps us push our scores on the bot too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might have the 1150 one nailed though, I don't think my C001 is capable of 6.3GHz


here here to that, friendly comp
















that Pentium I cant reacl the batch of hand, will haveto look it up but i do know my C001 was pretty poor... couldnt even do 5GHz on test set up...


----------



## juniordnz

Can I join the club? http://valid.x86.fr/496ztw


----------



## mattliston

I think you need an OC of some sort. Bump it to 101 lol

EDIT why stop at 45?


----------



## Vici0us

4770K @ 4.5GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/15l9vp


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/496ztw



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/15l9vp


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Can I join the club? http://valid.x86.fr/496ztw


What temps you got? I think you can go higher with multi.

BTW I was able to achieve 4.8 on 2500k on air with temps around 65°C, also 4,9 under water, but recently after sending 660s to rma i am unable to change multiplier above 33 in bios, i dont know what went wrong with my P67 sabertooth and i am a bit afraid to flash new bios, but if there will be no toher options, i will do it at work with backup power, so there will be lower chance of bricking my mobo.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> I think you need an OC of some sort. Bump it to 101 lol
> 
> EDIT why stop at 45?


I have a very, very, very lazy chip. I'm afraid of what I might need to push it any further since 1.35V is already high(ish).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> What temps you got? I think you can go higher with multi.


Temps are very good with H80i set to silent mode. In the 65-75 degress even on very hot days here where the room temp might reach 30-35 degress Celcius. (Yeah, that hot here).

I had to make a 0.075 jump in Vcore from 4.4 to 4.5. And at this point I'm not really sure where the "safe area" for these DCs is, and since I'm planning to keep this processor for a good time, I'm afraid to push it and it start to degrade fast. I really wish I could get 4.5 under 1.300 but it seems to be impossible with this terrible one I got.

Damn you, silicon lottery.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I think you may have missed my submission for the Haswell-e 4.65. Not sure if that one is there , but pretty sure 6.02 should be there.

I should probably submit my 3960 which gets to 5 ghz...

http://valid.canardpc.com/xal8b6

Must've forgotten to put my fishingfanatic sig on there...

FF


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> I think you may have missed my submission for the Haswell-e 4.65. Not sure if that one is there , but pretty sure 6.02 should be there.
> 
> I should probably submit my 3960 which gets to 5 ghz...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xal8b6
> 
> Must've forgotten to put my fishingfanatic sig on there...
> 
> FF


I didn't forget but I told you that you must use your OCN username in the validation instead of your PC name (DAVE-PC)







If you could revalidate with your username there - I will accept your validation in a heartbeat


----------



## GrimDoctor

How can I get the extra little bit of GHz to get to a straight 4.5?
I'm guessing it won't count like this?

i4770k @ 4.5~GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/46cp75


----------



## juniordnz

BCLK 100.1 will do the trick.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> BCLK 100.1 will do the trick.


Thanks, I'll give it a go


----------



## GrimDoctor

@juniordnz so I went a bit further, actually forgot you said 100.1 lol, and did 100.4! Though I haven't had much luck going beyond 4.5 before, I haven't played with the BLCK much before, I've always left it. What is a safe level to go to?

http://valid.x86.fr/mc7acm


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @juniordnz so I went a bit further, actually forgot you said 100.1 lol, and did 100.4! Though I haven't had much luck going beyond 4.5 before, I haven't played with the BLCK much before, I've always left it. What is a safe level to go to?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mc7acm


its better to bring the memory multi down if you are going to try some Bclk overclocking. Not safe to start with memory maxed out.


----------



## juniordnz

I have almost zero knowledge about bclk overclocking, sorry.

But I don't think it makes it possible to overcome stability barriers voltage wise does it? I mean, If you're not stable at 4.5ghz / 1.3vcore using multi you also won't be using bclk, right?

Bclk overclocks cpu, memory and gpu altogether, so I guess it must be much, much more complicated than multiplier overclocking.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its better to bring the memory multi down if you are going to try some Bclk overclocking. Not safe to start with memory maxed out.


Would running at 100.1 BLCK with my normal x45 @ 1.32 be ok/safe if stable?
I don't think I can go much more anyway.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its better to bring the memory multi down if you are going to try some Bclk overclocking. Not safe to start with memory maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> Would running at 100.1 BLCK with my normal x45 @ 1.32 be ok/safe if stable?
> I don't think I can go much more anyway.
Click to expand...

that is fine, I run all my rigs with 100.1 BCLK and benches as well.. benches even higher while benching..


----------



## GrimDoctor

@stubass @djthrottleboi thanks









I'll consider this my official entry then as it's passed my initial bench tests that would break very quickly if not stable, plus the only change to my usual clock (used for 9 weeks now) is the BCLK from 100.0 to 100.1 so I'm thinking it shouldn't make a massive amount of difference from what's been said so far - that's what logic would tell me, but I'm not experienced with messing with BLCK so I don't really know.

GrimDoctor - i4770k 4.5GHz @ 1.32v

http://valid.x86.fr/rlwmmi



Did one of these for good measure: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5499046
Not my best score but it is a bit warm in today in Australia so the ambient is about 4-5c higher.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @stubass @djthrottleboi thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll consider this my official entry then as it's passed my initial bench tests that would break very quickly if not stable, plus the only change to my usual clock (used for 9 weeks now) is the BCLK from 100.0 to 100.1 so I'm thinking it shouldn't make a massive amount of difference from what's been said so far - that's what logic would tell me, but I'm not experienced with messing with BLCK so I don't really know.
> 
> GrimDoctor - i4770k 4.5GHz @ 1.32v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rlwmmi
> 
> 
> 
> Did one of these for good measure: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5499046
> Not my best score but it is a bit warm in today in Australia so the ambient is about 4-5c higher.


Really today's warmer? After a certain temp I don't pay attention and say "friggin hot"








Nice OC, now I have to go home and fiddle around with my 4770K to beat it


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Really today's warmer? After a certain temp I don't pay attention and say "friggin hot"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice OC, now I have to go home and fiddle around with my 4770K to beat it


I am one of those strange people that likes heat and summer so it's only a little warmer to me







lol








Go for it, I am pretty sure I can't get anymore out of it. I'm only on air (NHD15) but I don't think water would make much difference anyway.
My CPU goes well along with my GPU OC and it doesn't crash for gaming or the work I do on it (most work than games also) so I couldn't be happier really!









PS, and the 80% humidity today isn't helping...that's the one thing I do hate though...give me a dry heat any day!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its better to bring the memory multi down if you are going to try some Bclk overclocking. Not safe to start with memory maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> Would running at 100.1 BLCK with my normal x45 @ 1.32 be ok/safe if stable?
> I don't think I can go much more anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is fine, I run all my rigs with 100.1 BCLK and benches as well.. benches even higher while benching..
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its better to bring the memory multi down if you are going to try some Bclk overclocking. Not safe to start with memory maxed out.
> 
> 
> 
> Would running at 100.1 BLCK with my normal x45 @ 1.32 be ok/safe if stable?
> I don't think I can go much more anyway.
Click to expand...

^ this though lately i just haven't bothered with bclk because of my psu. I find that its better to drop memory multi 1 step below xmp's rating and then oc that amount though but that should wait for now till you get more of a nderstanding about what bclk affects.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I am one of those strange people that likes heat and summer so it's only a little warmer to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it, I am pretty sure I can't get anymore out of it. I'm only on air (NHD15) but I don't think water would make much difference anyway.
> My CPU goes well along with my GPU OC and it doesn't crash for gaming or the work I do on it (most work than games also) so I couldn't be happier really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, and the 80% humidity today isn't helping...that's the one thing I do hate though...give me a dry heat any day!


I'm only on the Stock cooler but I might do a Suicide run just long enough to Validate it. I'm rather hopeful as I can hit the 4.5 at 1.25v So imagine what 1.3+ on a suicide could do


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I'm only on the Stock cooler but I might do a Suicide run just long enough to Validate it. I'm rather hopeful as I can hit the 4.5 at 1.25v So imagine what 1.3+ on a suicide could do


The 1.32 is the only way I could be stable and it's going nicely. Pretty nice that yours can do it lower though


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> The 1.32 is the only way I could be stable and it's going nicely. Pretty nice that yours can do it lower though


Yeah, I ran it at 1.25v 4.5 GHz for a few weeks until I started playing WoW again with Draenor. That thing drives he CPU hard, it was still stable, just far too loud for my tastes








Being able to do 4.5 in general is a good thing with these chips from what I've read


----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay, np.

FF


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mc7acm




I usually accept the one with the highest clock, if you want me to accept the latter one just tell me though


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> I usually accept the one with the highest clock, if you want me to accept the latter one just tell me though


Go the last one, I prefer to have stable scores logged, same rule for my graphics cards


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Go the last one, I prefer to have stable scores logged, same rule for my graphics cards


Done


----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay, I think this should do, got it a bit higher. Still working on fine tuning on a new bios, slow, but steady improvement.

Reduced my voltage 10mv and got 120 mhz higher so far...Anyway, fishingfanatic this time.









http://valid.canardpc.com/er0cl7



FF


----------



## stubass

Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet

http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz


That's not pushing it? Jesus H Christ I think you win.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz
> 
> 
> 
> That's not pushing it? Jesus H Christ I think you win.
Click to expand...

lol, more volts if it scales well should go higher.. even higher if i disable HT and maybe 2 cores for the sub and lowest uncore


----------



## looniam

in please

i7-3770K @4.598 (1.272v passed 12 hours of prime @ 72c or less)









http://valid.x86.fr/pnylm8


----------



## terryj92

I am noob trying hard haha. I want to try and get 4ghz with a air cooled Q6600 ha.... At the min i am +1.2ghz above stock. But had to remove some ram as they were only 800mhz sticks.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/er0cl7



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pnylm8


----------



## terryj92

Forgot to include link ... woops http://valid.canardpc.com/hdvse2


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terryj92*
> 
> Forgot to include link ... woops http://valid.canardpc.com/hdvse2




Happens, no worries


----------



## Moparman

I want to join. The subs in my Sig. Also my new E5 [email protected] 24/http://valid.x86.fr/s1b34k


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz


What sort of temps was that with?

I got a 6GHz valid myself with my 4790K on DICE so was just curious as to what sort of temps yours needs?


----------



## JohnITRW

Here is my submission, http://valid.canardpc.com/ve6nlr

Basics
Rampage V Extreme
5960x @ 4624.92Mhz (Stock is 3000.00Mhz)


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of temps was that with?
> 
> I got a 6GHz valid myself with my 4790K on DICE so was just curious as to what sort of temps yours needs?
Click to expand...

hey mate, i didnt check minimum temps but that was at -105C.. 6GHz on DICE is awesome matey, nice one and volts did you need to validate?


----------



## ObscureParadox

The file is on the hard drive somewhere, I need to boot the system back up to get it off and find out. I would imagine 1.7v

I don't think it needed that much though as I hit a wall at 6GHz on DICE and was just pumping volts to try and get past it


----------



## Fifth Horseman

3930k @ 4.7ghz air cooled at 30c

http://valid.x86.fr/2va4ur


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifth Horseman*
> 
> 3930k @ 4.7ghz air cooled at 30c
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2va4ur


Is that temp at load? Because its quite hard to believe, as most of us is posting temps during prime95 or IBT, and those are quite higher, even under water.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> The file is on the hard drive somewhere, I need to boot the system back up to get it off and find out. I would imagine 1.7v
> 
> I don't think it needed that much though as I hit a wall at 6GHz on DICE and was just pumping volts to try and get past it


thats cool mate... no need to did it up.. 1.7V on DICE is awesome, love to see what your chip will do on Ln2


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/s1b34k



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ve6nlr



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifth Horseman*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2va4ur


----------



## PapaSmurf

Spent the afternoon torturing some hardware. Fingers are still frozen from the air cooling at low ambient temps and might have killed my good old Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3l in the process.

Intel Celeron 420 @ 3120 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/9b8qgz

Intel Celeron 341 @ 4597 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/gz87sq

Intel Core 2 E6300 @ 3528 MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/t6qxb4

Nothing spectacular, but what the heck.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark Huntsman*
> 
> Is that temp at load? Because its quite hard to believe, as most of us is posting temps during prime95 or IBT, and those are quite higher, even under water.


I sit anywhere from 25c-31c at idle above post was taken after the comp was on for about 2 hours. Under full load stress test I am at 55c-60c depending on ambient temp, so yes it would be hard to believe under full load, but then again I never stated that above. I like to think my temps are really good I have a ultimate air-lovers set up.

Custom Corsair Air 540 with 3x140mm, 5x120mm, 3x80mm and a Noctua D-15


----------



## Mark Huntsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifth Horseman*
> 
> I sit anywhere from 25c-31c at idle above post was taken after the comp was on for about 2 hours. Under full load stress test I am at 55c-60c depending on ambient temp, so yes it would be hard to believe under full load, but then again I never stated that above. I like to think my temps are really good I have a ultimate air-lovers set up.
> 
> Custom Corsair Air 540 with 3x140mm, 5x120mm, 3x80mm and a Noctua D-15


Sorry, i just assumed that those temps are at load, and i would wish for you to have them, but i just assumed wrong, simply because most of people state only load temps. Anyway impressive temps at load with that overclock, but nh-d15 is simply a monster of an aircooler.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Spent the afternoon torturing some hardware. Fingers are still frozen from the air cooling at low ambient temps and might have killed my good old Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3l in the process.
> 
> Intel Celeron 420 @ 3120 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9b8qgz
> 
> Intel Celeron 341 @ 4597 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gz87sq
> 
> Intel Core 2 E6300 @ 3528 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/t6qxb4
> 
> Nothing spectacular, but what the heck.




Doesn't need to be the best out there


----------



## xaeryan

In please. On air:

http://valid.canardpc.com/d5ljb1

Batch X438B104, so far so good, still finding stable voltage limits... I think this bad girl is gonna be entirely thermally limited on air.


----------



## s7Design

Here is mine http://valid.x86.fr/emqx2w


----------



## s7Design

And one more with my P4 HT http://valid.x86.fr/peaqgk


----------



## SamuelITRW

Just playing around with my new Vietnam Chip. Don't think I needed this much voltage but it was just to join the club

i7-4790K

http://valid.canardpc.com/dmp2ds


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d5ljb1



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s7Design*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/emqx2w



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s7Design*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/peaqgk



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dmp2ds


----------



## DamselinDistres

Just got mine to 5.0! (4930k) its running at 1.48v (shows 1.512 on cpuz)

http://valid.x86.fr/tkz97v

Thank you guys for all the help!
(just got it a little higher up!)

http://valid.x86.fr/tkz97v


----------



## stubass

Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..








http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> Just got mine to 5.0! (4930k) its running at 1.48v (shows 1.512 on cpuz)
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tkz97v
> 
> Thank you guys for all the help!
> (just got it a little higher up!)
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tkz97v




The links are identical, if you meant you had an update in clock you gave the wrong link, I think








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch and 6c/12t RAM 3000CL15..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ht2r17




Woah


----------



## looniam

It does seem cpu-z needs restarted to "unlink" from the last validation.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> It does seem cpu-z needs restarted to "unlink" from the last validation.


Yeah but it can update once the same validation, so maybe he did give an updated link


----------



## DamselinDistres

Oops sorry! Thank you so much! Really appreciate you taking your time to do this.


----------



## Detoxification

http://valid.x86.fr/hbdrd5


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detoxification*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hbdrd5


you need to get a few more mhz there bud


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detoxification*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hbdrd5


Yeah, sorry, ObscureParadox is correct, you need to get it at least to 4400.00 MHz :/


----------



## fishingfanatic

Started playing around with the 4930k and got it to 4.806 so that's no too bad.

http://valid.canardpc.com/rp5qb4



FF


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rp5qb4




Nice, keep up the good work


----------



## fishingfanatic

Thanks! I've learned quite a bit here, without u folks i don't think I wouldn't have gotten anywhere near what i'm able to now.

Thanks again to all for the help, input,... Constructive criticism welcomed, to a point! lol

FF


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Thanks! I've learned quite a bit here, without u folks i don't think I wouldn't have gotten anywhere near what i'm able to now.
> 
> Thanks again to all for the help, input,... Constructive criticism welcomed, to a point! lol
> 
> FF


The guys here helped me too when I was just entering the overclocking world








It's a great community ^_^


----------



## DamselinDistres

Love this community!!! Here's my HTPC, got it up to 5.1Ghz ! http://valid.x86.fr/z5tq76

Thanks again!


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> Love this community!!! Here's my HTPC, got it up to 5.1Ghz ! http://valid.x86.fr/z5tq76
> 
> Thanks again!


That's a pretty damn good CPU you got there dude, the perfect candidate for some LN2 action. If it scales I wouldn't be shocked to see maybe 7.8GHz out of it.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> Love this community!!! Here's my HTPC, got it up to 5.1Ghz ! http://valid.x86.fr/z5tq76
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty damn good CPU you got there dude, the perfect candidate for some LN2 action. If it scales I wouldn't be shocked to see maybe 7.8GHz out of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## DamselinDistres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> That's a pretty damn good CPU you got there dude, the perfect candidate for some LN2 action. If it scales I wouldn't be shocked to see maybe 7.8GHz out of it.


Thanks! Is LN2 liquid nitrogen? If so how much does that cost? Sorry new to overclocking lol


----------



## DamselinDistres

Just got my G3258 to 4.9Ghz at 1.472! http://valid.canardpc.com/tx2kbj


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> Thanks! Is LN2 liquid nitrogen? If so how much does that cost? Sorry new to overclocking lol


Yeah it's liquid nitrogen. That will set you back around $1.50 a liter if conversion rates are anything similar to here in the UK.

It's an expensive hobby on the whole since there is a lot you can get for it, but it does become very addictive and once you start it's very difficult to stop. Have a look on HWBot.org if you're interested in overclocking and benchmarking properly!


----------



## Detoxification

http://valid.x86.fr/9yz3rr

there we go 4.5ghz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/z5tq76



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tx2kbj



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detoxification*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9yz3rr


----------



## gordesky1

http://valid.x86.fr/jiy8yi


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jiy8yi


----------



## fishingfanatic

Amazing scores folks!!!









FF


----------



## ktokto

http://valid.x86.fr/1uj5bz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktokto*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1uj5bz


----------



## GhettoFied

Here's mine! 4690k, 4.6ghz on 1.35 vcore with a Cryorig R1 Ultimate on an MSI Z87 Mpower.

http://valid.x86.fr/fn95yd


----------



## GrimDoctor

I recently swapped my motherboard from the Maximus VII Hero to the Z97 Deluxe. I clocked for 4.6GHz (higher than the Hero's 4.5GHz) and it's running stable in benchmarks/stresstests but CPUz is telling me 1601.35 MHz???
http://valid.x86.fr/dzb1ab

Turns out this UEFI puts things in a slightly different place to the old one as well as defaults some power save features even in manual mode. Sorted and pushing for more now.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhettoFied*
> 
> Here's mine! 4690k, 4.6ghz on 1.35 vcore with a Cryorig R1 Ultimate on an MSI Z87 Mpower.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fn95yd




Please, revalidate with your OCN username ^^


----------



## GhettoFied

http://valid.x86.fr/pbcrvs
Fixed, sorry


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhettoFied*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pbcrvs
> Fixed, sorry


----------



## ktokto

Intel Celeron 347 @ 4374mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/6v58dk
Intel Core2 Duo E4500 @ 3238mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/m0fw45
Update Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4697mhz http://valid.x86.fr/p2ftlv


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktokto*
> 
> Intel Celeron 347 @ 4374mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/6v58dk
> Intel Core2 Duo E4500 @ 3238mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/m0fw45
> Update Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4697mhz http://valid.x86.fr/p2ftlv


----------



## stubass

Same X437B298 batch...
http://valid.canardpc.com/tpnktf


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same X437B298 batch...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tpnktf


----------



## gagarin77

Hi, I would like to join the club

Intel Celeron 440 (LGA775) @4112.54 MHz with box cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/hl76lk


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hl76lk




Lol box cooler, is this CPU melting?


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol box cooler, is this CPU melting?


No, actually it runs pretty cool:


----------



## mrgnex

Hi I have a AMD FX8320 at 4.7 GHz and 1.35 volts. Yeah I know the voltage is low but it is stable and I can't do 4.8 GHz for some reason..
Here is the link: http://valid.x86.fr/xeviji


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagarin77*
> 
> Hi, I would like to join the club
> 
> Intel Celeron 440 (LGA775) @4112.54 MHz with box cooler
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hl76lk


Hells bells XD

Turn down the volts dude, there is no way the CPU actually needs that much voltage for 4GHz, you should be fine with 1.6v max


----------



## gagarin77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Hells bells XD
> 
> Turn down the volts dude, there is no way the CPU actually needs that much voltage for 4GHz, you should be fine with 1.6v max


It actually needed around 1,7V. I increased it, because I was trying to see if I can overcome the walling and I was messing with other staff to get a better feeling of different settings.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Hi I have a AMD FX8320 at 4.7 GHz and 1.35 volts. Yeah I know the voltage is low but it is stable and I can't do 4.8 GHz for some reason..
> Here is the link: http://valid.x86.fr/xeviji




As long as it's stable you are fine


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it's stable you are fine


Yeah 4.7 is stable but I cant get 4.8 stable sadly enough.. I was sure I was gonna hit 5.0..


----------



## Robitussin

So here's my submission, it's been awhile I just redid my loop a bit and the OC all over again. I got up to 4.7ghz but wasn't as stable within my personal comfot levels of vcore so went back down to 4.5ghz for 24/7.



http://valid.canardpc.com/bx1jmb - 4.5 validate


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robitussin*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bx1jmb


----------



## Jeebus87

Someone help me join the 1Ghz club with my Pentium 3 800Mhz Coppermine SLOT1. How does one go on preparing it so it stays cool? Because its got this heatsink and green plastic makes sure the case fan sucks the warm air from it. But not sure how to ghetto rig a fan to it or what. P3 are like a rarity, I saw some on ebay going over 100 bucks LOL I think my P3 800Mhz might become more worthy in next few years? Maybe?

My machine is Dell Optiplex GX300. Anyway to hack the bios to enable me to lock PCI/AGP? If I can't lock then I can't raise FSB high enough.








Its got 1GB ECC 800Mhz RAM, 4GB HDD, 3GB HDD, ATI 9200 128MB AGP, Windows XP, Floppy A, CD ROM,


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeebus87*
> 
> Someone help me join the 1Ghz club with my Pentium 3 800Mhz Coppermine SLOT1. How does one go on preparing it so it stays cool? Because its got this heatsink and green plastic makes sure the case fan sucks the warm air from it. But not sure how to ghetto rig a fan to it or what. P3 are like a rarity, I saw some on ebay going over 100 bucks LOL I think my P3 800Mhz might become more worthy in next few years? Maybe?
> 
> My machine is Dell Optiplex GX300. Anyway to hack the bios to enable me to lock PCI/AGP? If I can't lock then I can't raise FSB high enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its got 1GB ECC 800Mhz RAM, 4GB HDD, 3GB HDD, ATI 9200 128MB AGP, Windows XP, Floppy A, CD ROM,


There is absolutely 0 chance of ever getting too 1.8GHz with that CPU i.e. +1GHz above stock. But if you want to run the CPU above 1GHz it shouldn't be too much of a problem with the right motherboard but that's also the other issue you have. I don't see there being any way to overclock on your motherboard unless you have some luck with clockgen?


----------



## PapaSmurf

Agreed.


----------



## Dieselbird

http://valid.x86.fr/mtae6n


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mtae6n


----------



## DR4G00N

Got a new one for you.
Xeon X5650 @ 4.01GHz 1.275v

http://valid.x86.fr/th93s1


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Got a new one for you.
> Xeon X5650 @ 4.01GHz 1.275v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/th93s1




Haven't opened the 1366 table for a long time


----------



## mrgnex

Hey I got higher than last time!
http://valid.x86.fr/wffw0v


----------



## DR4G00N

Small update.

Xeon X5650 @ 4.3 GHz 1.35v

http://valid.x86.fr/kccz8n


----------



## K Derp

http://valid.x86.fr/6f26ms

Intel Xeon X3440 @ 4006.55 MHz 1.44V


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K Derp*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/nrvieh
> 
> Intel Xeon X3440 @ 4006.55 MHz 1.44V


not sure if it's just me but i get ''this id is valid but not published''


----------



## K Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the matty*
> 
> not sure if it's just me but i get ''this id is valid but not published''


Fixed, thanks.


----------



## the matty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K Derp*
> 
> Fixed, thanks.


glad to have been of use XD


----------



## T0B5T3R

new CPU

http://valid.x86.fr/hr7f8w


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wffw0v




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kccz8n




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K Derp*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6f26ms



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hr7f8w


----------



## T0B5T3R

update

http://valid.x86.fr/rgc7in


----------



## tbob22

New x5670. 4.6ghz @ 1.35v.








http://valid.x86.fr/mnnmi2


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> update
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rgc7in




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> New x5670. 4.6ghz @ 1.35v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mnnmi2


----------



## Benchmarker

Intel Core I7 4770K 4.6GHz @ 1.223v

http://valid.x86.fr/izyrbg


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I managed to get my 5960 to 4.702. A small gain of 40mhz, but it gets me to 4.7! yay:thumb:

http://valid.canardpc.com/bc7qe3

FF


----------



## meloun97

My overclocked FX 8120 from 3,1ghz 1,3v to 4,2ghz 1,36v - http://valid.canardpc.com/m1hchp


----------



## majesty413

Long time
E2140+DFI P965S oc 3.2Ghz


----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay, starting to get things running a little higher thanks to some better tim.









5960x @ 4.8 1.433 v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/0lbr12



Time to drag the wife's system into the benching chamber, mwahaha. Actually the 3960 I can get to 5 ghz.

FF


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarker*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/izyrbg



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloun97*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m1hchp



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0lbr12





I'm curious how high you can go








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majesty413*
> 
> Long time
> E2140+DFI P965S oc 3.2Ghz


Can't really do anything without a validation buddy


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, I'm curious as well. At the moment I'm looking to reduce the voltage for that oc rather than push it any further.

FF


----------



## tbob22

A bit of fun with my "new" platform.








http://valid.canardpc.com/14m4sd

Edit: Sorry forgot I posted at nearly the same speed. No need to update, although this is actually somewhat stable.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> A bit of fun with my "new" platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/14m4sd
> 
> Edit: Sorry forgot I posted at nearly the same speed. No need to update, although this is actually somewhat stable.





Every bit counts


----------



## fishingfanatic

Very nice !









FF


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hi, could I get an update plz. 5960 @ 4.9 @ 1.507 v









http://valid.canardpc.com/m7sfnz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Hi, could I get an update plz. 5960 @ 4.9 @ 1.507 v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m7sfnz





Gladly updating it


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every bit counts


Thanks!


----------



## davcc22

can i join for the verry first time? http://valid.x86.fr/hyr1jk rock solid stable as well


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> can i join for the verry first time? http://valid.x86.fr/hyr1jk rock solid stable as well




Welcome!
I accepted this time with no problem, but please make sure next time to put your OCN username in the validation exactly as it is here


----------



## Lantian

I would like to join, here's my daily setup http://valid.canardpc.com/iyggmk


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> I would like to join, here's my daily setup http://valid.canardpc.com/iyggmk


----------



## jacqlittle

Hello!

I would like to join the club: http://valid.x86.fr/ff06da

The base clock of my processor is 3200MHz.: http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=851&f1=AMD+FX+8-Core+Black+Edition&f2=&f3=&f4=1024&f5=AM3%2b&f6=&f7=32nm&f8=&f9=&f10=False&f11=&f12=True

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacqlittle*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I would like to join the club: http://valid.x86.fr/ff06da
> 
> My base clock of my processor is 3200MHz.: http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=851&f1=AMD+FX+8-Core+Black+Edition&f2=&f3=&f4=1024&f5=AM3%2b&f6=&f7=32nm&f8=&f9=&f10=False&f11=&f12=True
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Welcome


----------



## fishingfanatic

Wow, this is getting to be a BIG club.

Congrats and welcome.









FF


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Wow, this is getting to be a BIG club.
> 
> Congrats and welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


This one and the 4 GHz club are the easiest to get into so we have a lot of members


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome


Thanks...


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah and a club I'm sure everyone is more than happy to get into !









I know I was.

Maybe I should get out more....
















FF


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Yeah and a club I'm sure everyone is more than happy to get into !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I was.
> 
> Maybe I should get out more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


It's the first OC club I ever joined, little later found out they were looking for somebody new to manage it and BAM - took the spot







At least that got me to regulary be amazed by clocks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> This one and the 4 GHz club are the easiest to get into so we have a lot of members


This one can still be enough of a challenge to be interesting, even with some of the newer cpus. 4 gig on the other hand is all but assured these days. You have to try NOT to make that one unless you are working with older platforms.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> This one can still be enough of a challenge to be interesting, even with some of the newer cpus. 4 gig on the other hand is all but assured these days. You have to try NOT to make that one unless you are working with older platforms.


True, true, especially since most CPUs start off at 3.2+ GHz. In AMD's case sometimes you enter the 4 GHz club just by buying the cpu


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> This one can still be enough of a challenge to be interesting, even with some of the newer cpus. 4 gig on the other hand is all but assured these days. You have to try NOT to make that one unless you are working with older platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> True, true, especially since most CPUs start off at 3.2+ GHz. In AMD's case sometimes you enter the 4 GHz club just by buying the cpu
Click to expand...

^^this. *looks at 4790k box*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> This one can still be enough of a challenge to be interesting, even with some of the newer cpus. 4 gig on the other hand is all but assured these days. You have to try NOT to make that one unless you are working with older platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> True, true, especially since most CPUs start off at 3.2+ GHz. In AMD's case sometimes you enter the 4 GHz club just by buying the cpu
Click to expand...

I thought 4 GHz at stock wasn't accepted, that there had to be at least some overclock involved?

http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/official-4ghz-overclock-club ...not the 4GHz Stock Club..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> This one can still be enough of a challenge to be interesting, even with some of the newer cpus. 4 gig on the other hand is all but assured these days. You have to try NOT to make that one unless you are working with older platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> True, true, especially since most CPUs start off at 3.2+ GHz. In AMD's case sometimes you enter the 4 GHz club just by buying the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought 4 GHz at stock wasn't accepted, that there had to be at least some overclock involved?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/official-4ghz-overclock-club ...not the 4GHz Stock Club..
Click to expand...

lol but who would run that 4ghz at stock? Most people would oc it anyway.


----------



## alancsalt

There is always at least one loophole hunter...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There is always at least one loophole hunter...


lol you are right that would be quite a loophole. 5ghz club with 9590 lol


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I thought 4 GHz at stock wasn't accepted, that there had to be at least some overclock involved?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/official-4ghz-overclock-club ...not the 4GHz Stock Club..


Set FSB to 100.1, get it to 4004 MHz








LMAO!

PS: About the loophole hunter... That'd be me, always, every occasion I get


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I thought 4 GHz at stock wasn't accepted, that there had to be at least some overclock involved?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/official-4ghz-overclock-club ...not the 4GHz Stock Club..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set FSB to 100.1, get it to 4004 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> PS: About the loophole hunter... That'd be me, always, every occasion I get
Click to expand...

lol thats what i was thinking


----------



## Fiery

http://valid.canardpc.com/xamh49 here is my link, for some reason CPU-Z says im only running 4938.97mhz but if you look at the multiplier you'll see that it actually is 4400mhz. dont know why it does that. does it need to be a 24/7 OC to be added to the list or just validated?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiery*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xamh49 here is my link, for some reason CPU-Z says im only running 4938.97mhz but if you look at the multiplier you'll see that it actually is 4400mhz. dont know why it does that. does it need to be a 24/7 OC to be added to the list or just validated?


Just a validation is needed, not stable OC, but it needs to be at least 1000.00 MHz above stock speed. Why not try to make the FSB 100.1 just for the validation, it will get you above the 4.4 GHz mark.


----------



## Fiery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Just a validation is needed, not stable OC, but it needs to be at least 1000.00 MHz above stock speed. Why not try to make the FSB 100.1 just for the validation, it will get you above the 4.4 GHz mark.


here this will do right? http://valid.x86.fr/slnu20


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiery*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xamh49 here is my link, for some reason CPU-Z says im only running 4938.97mhz but if you look at the multiplier you'll see that it actually is 4400mhz. dont know why it does that. does it need to be a 24/7 OC to be added to the list or just validated?


its a haswell thing lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> This one can still be enough of a challenge to be interesting, even with some of the newer cpus. 4 gig on the other hand is all but assured these days. You have to try NOT to make that one unless you are working with older platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> True, true, especially since most CPUs start off at 3.2+ GHz. In AMD's case sometimes you enter the 4 GHz club just by buying the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought 4 GHz at stock wasn't accepted, that there had to be at least some overclock involved?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/official-4ghz-overclock-club ...not the 4GHz Stock Club..
Click to expand...

That's one of the things I was running back when I ran the 4 gig club. I was trying to decide what the minimum OC over stock needed to be but never came up with an solid answer. In the end I basically decided that TurboBoost counted as fase clock not an overclock so I wasn't going to accept any cpu's that had a Base Clock or Turbo Boost of 4gig or above. Once Sandy Bridge came about it was essentially over. Personally I would not have accepted any of those or later cpus or any cpu with a base clock or turbo boost oveer 3.5GHz, but the previous person had already started letting them in so I couldn't really stop accepting them. I'm glad I don't have to deal with that any longer. The 1 gig and 2 gig over stock seems to be more appropriate these days as one will always have to do some real overclocking to get into them, especially the 2gig club.

I'm working on a couple of old Socket 939 cpus at the moment. Just gotta swap the cpu bracket from one of my old Biostar boards to my Epox which OC's better. and find the S939 bracket for my ThermalRight 128SE. Wish I had some of my old DFI Ultra D (nForce 3 chipset) Opty 165 CPU-Z's available in my OCN user name. Had a couple of them at 3.3GHz from stock 1.8GHz. That was when OCing was still a challenge and more of an Art than a Science.


----------



## Yuniver

http://valid.x86.fr/75mq6j

Do you think with my chip, I could potentially push to 5.5Ghz long enough to get a validation? Also what would be the absolute highest I should take vcore to? I tried all the way up to 1.49v at 51x and it wasn't enough.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiery*
> 
> here this will do right? http://valid.x86.fr/slnu20




Yep, perfect








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/75mq6j
> 
> Do you think with my chip, I could potentially push to 5.5Ghz long enough to get a validation? Also what would be the absolute highest I should take vcore to? I tried all the way up to 1.49v at 51x and it wasn't enough.




Does it boot on the x50 and with what voltage? You have posted a x47 one and going straight for x51 is a big, big step to make


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/75mq6j
> 
> Do you think with my chip, I could potentially push to 5.5Ghz long enough to get a validation? Also what would be the absolute highest I should take vcore to? I tried all the way up to 1.49v at 51x and it wasn't enough.


No is your answer effectively. You'd need to have some sub zero cooling on the chip in order to get 5.5GHz.


----------



## Fred B

Hope it is not a problem with 2 cores disabled , i like dual cores









http://valid.x86.fr/2rspau


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fred B*
> 
> Hope it is not a problem with 2 cores disabled , i like dual cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2rspau




Nope, not a problem, as long as it helps you to validate


----------



## Xaltar

Not at all impressive for a G3258 but it fits the criteria for the thread

http://valid.x86.fr/vkv8n3

I have had it up to 4.6 but don't feel like messing with my settings again to do a validation there.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Not at all impressive for a G3258 but it fits the criteria for the thread
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vkv8n3
> 
> I have had it up to 4.6 but don't feel like messing with my settings again to do a validation there.




Well if you happen to put it at 4.6 don't forget to put up a validation here


----------



## Xaltar

Thanks, I'm waiting on a new PSU, I will try pushing for more once it gets here


----------



## Xylonjay

Can I join the club? http://valid.x86.fr/6bu0dd


----------



## Xylonjay

Oops, realized I made a mistake by validating anonymously so I revalidated using my OCN... Am I able to join the club? http://valid.canardpc.com/x6invc


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Oops, realized I made a mistake by validating anonymously so I revalidated using my OCN... Am I able to join the club? http://valid.canardpc.com/x6invc


You need just a tiny bit more overclock, it should be at least 4200.00 MHz so I can accept you







Try raising the bus speed with 0.1, it should do the trick?


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I gave the 4960 another shot and managed to get it it to 4.9.

Here's the validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/32kbkf

FF


----------



## Xylonjay

Okay, I think I got it. I bumped up my voltage to 1.3 and multiplier to 22 to achieve a stable 4.3 overclock.

http://valid.x86.fr/qbbcn6


----------



## Xylonjay

Ugh...I was in a rush and used my real name and not my OCN name. Here's my last submission. I am running at 4.3Ghz now







http://valid.canardpc.com/7b3bln


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It's over 1Ghz OC'd!

Xeon X5650 LGA 1366 2.66GHz

Core: 4.4GHz, 1.525V idle, 1.47V under load
UnCore: 3.4Ghz, 1.35V
RAM: 2000MHz 9-9-9-24 1T, 1.5V
BCLK: 200 (199.5 in CPUz)

http://valid.x86.fr/t2utr5


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/32kbkf




Awesome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Ugh...I was in a rush and used my real name and not my OCN name. Here's my last submission. I am running at 4.3Ghz now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7b3bln



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> It's over 1Ghz OC'd!
> 
> Xeon X5650 LGA 1366 2.66GHz
> 
> Core: 4.4GHz, 1.525V idle, 1.47V under load
> UnCore: 3.4Ghz, 1.35V
> RAM: 2000MHz 9-9-9-24 1T, 1.5V
> BCLK: 200 (199.5 in CPUz)
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/t2utr5


----------



## fishingfanatic

Thanks again! lol

As b4, not possible without the help of folks on here, especially jpmboy, Obscure Paradox, and a host of others whose names I can't seem

to recall atm. Ahhh, djthrottleboi is another who comes to mind.









FF


----------



## Jsh900

http://valid.x86.fr/vi4yju


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jsh900*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vi4yju


----------



## JambonJovi

Updated max OC after lapping my QX 6700









http://valid.x86.fr/dkpbjz


----------



## emissary42

BCLK testing

http://valid.canardpc.com/ktjppd


----------



## Nomadskid

I got one coach http://valid.x86.fr/rinfx3


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Updated max OC after lapping my QX 6700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dkpbjz




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emissary42*
> 
> BCLK testing
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ktjppd



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I got one coach http://valid.x86.fr/rinfx3


----------



## DR4G00N

UPDATE!

X5650 @ 4828.16MHz 1.4825v, 1.3v VTT.
http://valid.canardpc.com/jq76hn


:O I just noticed I could also submit this in the +2GHz club!!!!!!


----------



## DashLambda

My 24/7 OC on my GLaDOS RIG:
http://valid.x86.fr/ddg1rt


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> UPDATE!
> 
> X5650 @ 4828.16MHz 1.4825v, 1.3v VTT.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jq76hn
> 
> 
> :O I just noticed I could also submit this in the +2GHz club!!!!!!





Yep, go for it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DashLambda*
> 
> My 24/7 OC on my GLaDOS RIG:
> http://valid.x86.fr/ddg1rt


----------



## Almost Heathen

I'd like to finally join. Long overdue.









My 24/7: 2600k 4.5ghz @ 1.344v
http://valid.x86.fr/kf9pg9

I wish I'd gotten a validation for this one. Oh well:


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almost Heathen*
> 
> I'd like to finally join. Long overdue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 24/7: 2600k 4.5ghz @ 1.344v
> http://valid.x86.fr/kf9pg9
> 
> I wish I'd gotten a validation for this one. Oh well:


----------



## ktokto

Update http://valid.x86.fr/u60ah3


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktokto*
> 
> Update http://valid.x86.fr/u60ah3


----------



## Slay

http://valid.x86.fr/wbe7am

Too bad it gets limited by my RAM, I swear It could go to 5GHz if not for that.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wbe7am
> 
> Too bad it gets limited by my RAM, I swear It could go to 5GHz if not for that.




It's time for some new RAM then


----------



## Quantum Reality

Pentium G3258 box!









http://valid.x86.fr/12ee1d


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Pentium G3258 box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/12ee1d


----------



## Slay

Not worth it since upgrading to Skylake


----------



## Friction

My 24/7 3770K @ 4.6Ghz (1.28V)
http://valid.x86.fr/v3rayj


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> My 24/7 3770K @ 4.6Ghz (1.28V)
> http://valid.x86.fr/v3rayj


----------



## toughacton

Finally got a good FM1 board so i can start pushing my chips and since some were criminally underclocked here is my first effort. I think this chip can do more







Its just figuring out which part is giving me trouble at the high bclk. http://valid.canardpc.com/cb7n7h

The A6-3620 is a 2.2Ghz stock with a 2.5Ghz turbo. If I have to beat the turbo speed let me know and I think I can do that pretty easily.


----------



## SiberianGhost

Can you add me?









Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4.5Ghz 1.24 with Hyper 212 evo

http://valid.x86.fr/hid56y


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toughacton*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cb7n7h



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiberianGhost*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hid56y


----------



## SiberianGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SiberianGhost*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hid56y
Click to expand...

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## fewtcher

No problem


----------



## ROKO__

23.png 1623k .png file


http://valid.canardpc.com/x2mvk2

I underclock to 4600 because of some issues..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> 23.png 1623k .png file


I'm guessing that you want to join, but to do that you'll need to follow the instructions spelled out in the first post of this thread. It also looks like you aren't running Windows so that could be a problem as the required CPU-Z validation can only be obtained from within Windows. There is an alternative though and that is by booting to one of the rescue cds like FalconFour or Hiren's. See http://www.overclock.net/t/525748/official-4ghz-overclock-club/9400_20#post_22492172 for more information or post here if you have any questions about how to go about it.


----------



## ROKO__

So cpu-g under Linux show correct info, but can't validate.


----------



## Xaltar

i-Nex supposedly has a validation feature though I couldn't figure out how to use it in the 10 or so minutes I took to check out the app on my Lubuntu lappy. I didn't like the layout either, its a little convoluted and badly labeled though that is likely due to the fact that it isn't developed by a native English speaker. It does show all the pertinent information however.

i-Nex can be found here along with install instructions for most of the major linux distros: http://i-nex.linux.pl/install/


----------



## fewtcher

Yeah, sadly we need the validation to be made following the thread's instructions ^^


----------



## spin5000

Don't 99.999% of CPUs made in the past 15 years come stock at over 1GHz? I'm not sure I get this thread...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Don't 99.999% of CPUs made in the past 15 years come stock at over 1GHz? I'm not sure I get this thread...


Read the first post as that explains it all. In fact, it's absolutely essential to actually read a thread (or at the very least the first few posts in a thread) prior to posting in it.


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Don't 99.999% of CPUs made in the past 15 years come stock at over 1GHz? I'm not sure I get this thread...


There needs to be a minus rep button for this post!


----------



## spin5000

Oh 1 GHz over stock hahaha I got it. Lol wow, complete blonde moment.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

heres my [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/mia12m

will boot my 2600k up to validate its 5ghz overclock later.


----------



## fin1977

Here's my effort fx-8350 on stock fan!

Bet ya getting board of these 8350s lol


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> heres my [email protected]
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mia12m
> 
> will boot my 2600k up to validate its 5ghz overclock later.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fin1977*
> 
> Here's my effort fx-8350 on stock fan!
> 
> Bet ya getting board of these 8350s lol




Lol blonde moment


----------



## Tarnix

I am back, this time with Intel.









http://valid.x86.fr/cz08q8
edit: Bleh OCN forum doesn't like image links.
http://valid.x86.fr/cz08q8


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarnix*
> 
> I am back, this time with Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cz08q8
> edit: Bleh OCN forum doesn't like image links.
> http://valid.x86.fr/cz08q8




Yeah, it doesn't like image links, still it's not such a big deal since I can see the link when I quote


----------



## looniam

window's snipping tool - upload to OCN always works for me in a pinch . .just saying.


----------



## Lantian

My new 24/7 clocks
http://valid.x86.fr/pa7dja


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> My new 24/7 clocks
> http://valid.x86.fr/pa7dja


----------



## Xylonjay

Upgraded to the Sabertooth 990FX and upped my OC to 4.6Ghz. Not bad for air cooling. http://valid.canardpc.com/80pnh9:thumb:


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylonjay*
> 
> Upgraded to the Sabertooth 990FX and upped my OC to 4.6Ghz. Not bad for air cooling. http://valid.canardpc.com/80pnh9:thumb:


----------



## Quantum Reality

@Xylonjay: Nice! Looks like your stock speed is 3.2 GHz, too


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> @Xylonjay: Nice! Looks like your stock speed is 3.2 GHz, too


Thank you, Quantum!

And yes, the stock clock speed for the 8320e is 3.2 at like 1.0185 volts and will boost up to 4.0 at 1.225 volts at stock settings. However, if you disable the Turbo Core feature and all of the power saving features while upping the voltage, multiplier and LLC you can obtain some really nice clock speeds with this chip. I am extremely satisfied with its performance thus far.

I intend to push for 5Ghz once I decide to finally start experimenting with water cooling.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Also, I did a little more poking around. This URL should link to the stock speeds for all modern-era AMD CPUs which should help cut down the problems with nailing down whether or not an AMD CPU has a +1 GHz OC:

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/TYPE-FX-Series.html


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Also, I did a little more poking around. This URL should link to the stock speeds for all modern-era AMD CPUs which should help cut down the problems with nailing down whether or not an AMD CPU has a +1 GHz OC:
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/TYPE-FX-Series.html


Woah, thanks, I usually just check either cpu-world or newegg for the speed (whatever comes up first in google xD)


----------



## Minnie Cee

Here's my entry








http://valid.x86.fr/z27sa5

AMD 8320E, stock @ 3.2GHz.
O.C.'ed to 5.0GHz
56.25% increase


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnie Cee*
> 
> Here's my entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/z27sa5
> 
> AMD 8320E, stock @ 3.2GHz.
> O.C.'ed to 5.0GHz
> 56.25% increase


----------



## yh8404




----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay, i finally decided to hook up the 3960 to my new cooling system and managed to get my 3960x to

5.224 Ghz @ 1.488 v.









http://valid.canardpc.com/hw47w5

Now to try out the 2650 ES xeon I got recently. Much harder to oc, so it should be fun!









FF


----------



## Xaltar

Damn, that is a nice OC fishingfanatic!

A little high on the vcore maybe but 5ghz congratz


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey thanks, I didn't want to run it too long and I may tweak it a bit more to c if I can lower the voltage a bit,

FF


----------



## ACMH-K

Validation Link.


Spoiler: 25 and half hours of Prime 95 In-place large FFTs Torture testing!


----------



## fishingfanatic

Sweet ! Very nice indeed.









FF


----------



## Cannon19932006

Mine, FX-8320 3.5GHz stock
http://valid.x86.fr/3a5pc8

4.61GHz, 31.77% increase.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

I've been waiting on this one!

Picked up the 5930K.



Linky For Validation

The Cautious One

I can boot 4.6Ghz just not pass the test *YET*! I will not give up


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hw47w5




Woah, you never stop surprising me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3kyj0d



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3a5pc8




Sorry, but I need your full nick in the validation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n56qce


----------



## Cannon19932006

http://valid.x86.fr/590ixs

Redone with valid in my full username.
fx-8320 3.5GHz to 4620MHz, ~33% increase.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay, been busy trying to reduce the voltage and managed to get 5 ghz @ 1.4 v.

Much much better. Still working on the higher oc voltage though.

http://valid.canardpc.com/e2ulzr

FF


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/590ixs
> 
> Redone with valid in my full username.
> fx-8320 3.5GHz to 4620MHz, ~33% increase.




Everything ok this time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Okay, been busy trying to reduce the voltage and managed to get 5 ghz @ 1.4 v.
> 
> Much much better. Still working on the higher oc voltage though.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/e2ulzr
> 
> FF


Good job! Almost .1 reduction of the V


----------



## fishingfanatic

Thanks!

FF


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

New 24/7 overclock, old one wasn't stable with full GPU loads. Which explains my lock-ups in some games.

http://valid.x86.fr/qhvbq5


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> New 24/7 overclock, old one wasn't stable with full GPU loads. Which explains my lock-ups in some games.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qhvbq5


----------



## JambonJovi

Finally got my G3258 rig bench up and running.
My 2nd +1GHz addition so far. Prepare for possible updates though.

*http://valid.x86.fr/u0ah0g*










Edit: http://valid.x86.fr/0evjqh


----------



## EthanKing

http://valid.x86.fr/r13y64


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Finally got my G3258 rig bench up and running.
> My 2nd +1GHz addition so far. Prepare for possible updates though.
> 
> *http://valid.x86.fr/u0ah0g*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: http://valid.x86.fr/0evjqh



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/r13y64


----------



## Dieselbird

http://valid.x86.fr/mu30th

an old $6 ebay chip....

temp sensor wrong, it runs about 50c under load


----------



## Oj010

They're older uploads using the name Oj0 (which I use wherever possible unless the forum doesn't allow three character names), but here we go:

Athlon64 3700+ 2.2 GHz @ 3454.94 MHz - +1.25494 GHz - 57.04 % overclock - 1.92v on Vapochill - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=402833

Athlon64 FX-55 2.6 GHz @ 3916.49 MHz - +1.31649 GHz - 50.63 % overclock - 1.802v on LN2 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=384713

Athlon64 X2 6000+ 3.0 GHz @ 4144.57 MHz - +1.14457 GHz - 38.15 % overclock - can't remember the voltage but on DICE - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793

Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16 GHz @ 6060.89 MHz - +2.84989 GHz - 91.44 % overclock - 1.95v on LN2 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dieselbird*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mu30th
> 
> an old $6 ebay chip....
> 
> temp sensor wrong, it runs about 50c under load




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj101*
> 
> They're older uploads using the name Oj0 (which I use wherever possible unless the forum doesn't allow three character names), but here we go:
> 
> Athlon64 3700+ 2.2 GHz @ 3454.94 MHz - +1.25494 GHz - 57.04 % overclock - 1.92v on Vapochill - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=402833
> 
> Athlon64 FX-55 2.6 GHz @ 3916.49 MHz - +1.31649 GHz - 50.63 % overclock - 1.802v on LN2 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=384713
> 
> Athlon64 X2 6000+ 3.0 GHz @ 4144.57 MHz - +1.14457 GHz - 38.15 % overclock - can't remember the voltage but on DICE - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16 GHz @ 6060.89 MHz - +2.84989 GHz - 91.44 % overclock - 1.95v on LN2 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793




I'm really sorry, but I can't accept validations that don't at least include your full nickname


----------



## Oj010

In that case I could never submit anything here as the name I use for all my uploads is Oj0. I'll include all evidence I can that it is me in case that'll help?

Validation email for Core 2 Duo E8500


Validation for Athlon64 3700+


Validation email for Athlon64 F-55


Validation email for Athlon64 X2 6000+


I am [XC] Oj101 with most of those validation links in my sig at XS


I am Oj0 at Carbonite.co.za and have posted about the above overclocks (split over two images)



Link to my hwbot profile http://hwbot.org/user/oj0/


----------



## alancsalt

The conditions of entry on the first page of the thread say, "under your forum name". No one has ever been granted an exception before that I know of. If you do any new overclocks you could do them twice, once under your forum name? This rule would only exclude existing/past overclocks.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The conditions of entry on the first page of the thread say, "under your forum name". No one has ever been granted an exception before that I know of. If you do any new overclocks you could do them twice, once under your forum name? This rule would only exclude existing/past overclocks.


I second this. It's not about the proof you provide, it's just that the validation needs to have your OCN name in it. That's the rule.







I'm sorry


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The conditions of entry on the first page of the thread say, "under your forum name". No one has ever been granted an exception before that I know of. If you do any new overclocks you could do them twice, once under your forum name? This rule would only exclude existing/past overclocks.


Meh, I'm no longer in the game, I haven't been subzero for a year or two now







Unless I could have my name here changed to Oj0?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> I second this. It's not about the proof you provide, it's just that the validation needs to have your OCN name in it. That's the rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry


It's fine, I thought it was denied because there's a possibility I'm showing someone else's scores.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The conditions of entry on the first page of the thread say, "under your forum name". No one has ever been granted an exception before that I know of. If you do any new overclocks you could do them twice, once under your forum name? This rule would only exclude existing/past overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I'm no longer in the game, I haven't been subzero for a year or two now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I could have my name here changed to Oj0?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> I second this. It's not about the proof you provide, it's just that the validation needs to have your OCN name in it. That's the rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's fine, I thought it was denied because there's a possibility I'm showing someone else's scores.
Click to expand...

One of the main reasons why it was decided that it had to be in your OCN user name was due to being able to confirm that the person submitting the validation was in fact the person who did the OC. I was one of the more leniant about it as I accepted BillyBob'sPC for someone who's OCN name was BillyBob. I know I would love to be able to submit some of my old Socket 462 and 939 OC's done under a different user name, but that just won't happen. There simply isn't any way to verify that the validations were submitted by the person who created them no matter what proof they provide, plus it creates a lot of extra work for the person running the club.

Consider this. Users running Linux, BSD, MacOS, and other alternative operating systems can't run CPU-Z to get a validation so are effectively shut out of these clubs. Well there is a way to run it from a Rescue Disk, but it doesn't work as well as natively, limits you to a single core, and pretty much precludes the use of any software aids in overclocking among other things.

As for changing your User Name here ar OCN, there are some very specific criteria for name changes. See http://www.overclock.net/t/1055673/name-change-policy-update/0_20 for information about changing your user name. Don't wait too long though, as there is a very narrow window for doing it and it appears that you might qualify.


----------



## Oj010

I've sent a PM requesting a name change but I've been a member for longer than thirty days







I'm hoping for the best regardless.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj101*
> 
> I've sent a PM requesting a name change but I've been a member for longer than thirty days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for the best regardless.


I wish you luck and hope that they change your name


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> I wish you luck and hope that they change your name


Why the rolling eyes?


----------



## fewtcher

Ah is it rolleyes? Lol I just put it because it's a smile and looking up (to your comment xD)


----------



## alancsalt

Name change for Oj101 to Oj010 is through.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> They're older uploads using the name Oj0 (which I use wherever possible unless the forum doesn't allow three character names), but here we go:
> 
> Athlon64 3700+ 2.2 GHz @ 3454.94 MHz - +1.25494 GHz - 57.04 % overclock - 1.92v on Vapochill - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=402833
> 
> Athlon64 FX-55 2.6 GHz @ 3916.49 MHz - +1.31649 GHz - 50.63 % overclock - 1.802v on LN2 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=384713
> 
> Athlon64 X2 6000+ 3.0 GHz @ 4144.57 MHz - +1.14457 GHz - 38.15 % overclock - can't remember the voltage but on DICE - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16 GHz @ 6060.89 MHz - +2.84989 GHz - 91.44 % overclock - 1.95v on LN2 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793


I believe my submissions now comply with all the rules, my username has been changed. Oj0 is out of the question as it is too short, but I have Oj010


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Athlon64 3700+ 2.2 GHz @ 3454.94 MHz - +1.25494 GHz - 57.04 % overclock - 1.92v on Vapochill - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=402833



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Athlon64 FX-55 2.6 GHz @ 3916.49 MHz - +1.31649 GHz - 50.63 % overclock - 1.802v on LN2 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=384713



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Athlon64 X2 6000+ 3.0 GHz @ 4144.57 MHz - +1.14457 GHz - 38.15 % overclock - can't remember the voltage but on DICE - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793




Wrong link, you have given again the link for the E8500








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16 GHz @ 6060.89 MHz - +2.84989 GHz - 91.44 % overclock - 1.95v on LN2 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=404793


----------



## Xaltar

Welcome to the club Oj0


----------



## fewtcher

Forgot to welcome him myself, welcome!


----------



## Oj010

Whoops, the correct link is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=437713

And thanks for the welcome


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Whoops, the correct link is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=437713
> 
> And thanks for the welcome




Haha no problem







It's always nice when the club grows


----------



## Himo5

At 3.9GHz stock the A10-7870K can do 5013MHz - just.

http://valid.canardpc.com/xnf4ia


----------



## Elektro

Intel G3258 @ 5002.4MHz. A 56% overclock.

Valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/2eizvw


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Himo5*
> 
> At 3.9GHz stock the A10-7870K can do 5013MHz - just.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/xnf4ia



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Intel G3258 @ 5002.4MHz. A 56% overclock.
> 
> Valid: http://valid.canardpc.com/2eizvw


----------



## EddieJames

AMD athlon x4 615e

stock 2.5ghz, 45w cpu.. overclocked STABLE to 3.5ghz 1.45 voltage max temp 60c after an hour prime95
Also uploaded a pic of prime95 etc.

2 things?
Why is AMD all clumped together while Intel has a seperate group for each socket? This is an am2+/am3 cpu, much harder to get 1ghz oc out of it than the new am3+ those seem easy to get 1ghz.
And why no proof of stability? I suspect 50% of these submissions just crash as soon as a moderate load hits the cpu. lol

http://valid.x86.fr/8vt2e0

Untitled.png 218k .png file


----------



## alancsalt

This is not a stable overclock thread. Stability threads don't get much traffic. This thread is as it was laid out before the current OP. I doubt any of us now would know the original OP's reasoning or how the thread might have evolved.

You are quite free to start an AMD +1GHz Stable thread though ...


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> This is not a stable overclock thread. Stability threads don't get much traffic. This thread is as it was laid out before the current OP. I doubt any of us now would know the original OP's reasoning or how the thread might have evolved.
> 
> You are quite free to start an AMD +1GHz Stable thread though ...


Wait... we dont need to be stable in these results? Lol


----------



## ObscureParadox

I wouldn't say that the unlocked AM3s are any more difficult, just depends on stock clocks. All C3s should do at least 4.2GHz validations so it just depends on your motherboard and knowledge after that. Any chip below 3.2GHz stock shouldn't be too hard anyway.


----------



## EddieJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Wait... we dont need to be stable in these results? Lol


Lol.. you just need to boot into Windows and validate with cpuz.
I mean it is what it is, I'm not complaining.

I just feel it promotes people to push to far and damage stuff. What's the point if it's not stable or you're not going for a record oc?

I'm still proud to take an "e" efficient older 2.5ghz quad core and break 3.5ghz stable.
Im sure I could go higher but, not much higher and be stable.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddieJames*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8vt2e0




You are lacking 10 MHz to be fully 1 GHz over stock...







Though for this club stability isn't a requirement, an exact minimum is, and that's 1000.00 MHz over stock and nothing less. You should increase your FSB by .1 to get over the 3500.00 MHz clock line for the validation :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddieJames*
> 
> 2 things?
> Why is AMD all clumped together while Intel has a seperate group for each socket? This is an am2+/am3 cpu, much harder to get 1ghz oc out of it than the new am3+ those seem easy to get 1ghz.
> And why no proof of stability? I suspect 50% of these submissions just crash as soon as a moderate load hits the cpu. lol


I think it was made like this because AMD CPUs are not restricted to single socket sometimes. For example your processor - it's AM2+ and AM3 sockets compatible... If there were separate tables for those, where was I going to put it? At least that's my line of thoughts. I'm not the OP so I can't say for sure.


----------



## EddieJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> You are lacking 10 MHz to be fully 1 GHz over stock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though for this club stability isn't a requirement, an exact minimum is, and that's 1000.00 MHz over stock and nothing less. You should increase your FSB by .1 to get over the 3500.00 MHz clock line for the validation :/
> I think it was made like this because AMD CPUs are not restricted to single socket sometimes. For example your processor - it's AM2+ and AM3 sockets compatible... If there were separate tables for those, where was I going to put it? At least that's my line of thoughts. I'm not the OP so I can't say for sure.


It says "3500 mhz" right on the top banner.
You really rejected it over 0000.10 mhz?
I could show you the stock clock reporting at 2499.90mhz due to cpuz but

It's stable and I'm not messing with it. It's in my server..


----------



## Xaltar

Its just the rules, I know it kinda sucks but everyone who has submitted has had to adhere to them too. But damn 0.1mhz shy....


----------



## EddieJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Its just the rules, I know it kinda sucks but everyone who has submitted has had to adhere to them too. But damn 0.1mhz shy....


Its just the way cpuz is reporting. Its not actually shy..but "technically" it is..not like I set my fsb to 279.9? Lol
If I use the previous cpuz the frequency says 3500.00..idk what causes the fluctuation.
But it's no big deal. I'm in my own 1ghz club. Haha
Id get a higher % if I submitted with my fx 6300 cause that's 3.5 stock and I'm 4.6 stable and under 60c.. so I could hit 5ghz just for the sake.
But I won't cause if it's not stable who cares.

"[email protected] you guys, I'm going home"


----------



## fyzzz

[email protected] MHz http://valid.x86.fr/n28qw2


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> [email protected] MHz http://valid.x86.fr/n28qw2



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddieJames*
> 
> It says "3500 mhz" right on the top banner.
> You really rejected it over 0000.10 mhz?
> I could show you the stock clock reporting at 2499.90mhz due to cpuz but
> 
> It's stable and I'm not messing with it. It's in my server..


http://valid.x86.fr/9w3z3d

This one was also rejected. 0.23 MHz off. I think we had an even closer one, like 0.02 MHz off. It's just rules. And the hard line is 1000.00 MHz. I know it's just a fluctuation, you know it's just a fluctuation, but I just follow the rules that were set before I took over the management of the club. I know you are probably angry at me for not accepting it, but I can't do anything about it... I'm sorry


----------



## alancsalt

As has been said countless times in the past, "It's not the almost +1GHz Club".

The banner's approximate figure is not the one used. The one used is the 3499.9 MHz.

HWBot world records care. Stability is not required there either. That is how records have evolved. Every now and then someone who cares about stability gets frazzled by this, but check the stability threads out. They don't get the interest or the traffic.


----------



## EddieJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9w3z3d
> 
> This one was also rejected. 0.23 MHz off. I think we had an even closer one, like 0.02 MHz off. It's just rules. And the hard line is 1000.00 MHz. I know it's just a fluctuation, you know it's just a fluctuation, but I just follow the rules that were set before I took over the management of the club. I know you are probably angry at me for not accepting it, but I can't do anything about it... I'm sorry


not angry at you.. just nitpicking is all.. I come on here for fun, nothing serious..

my fx 6300 stock 3.5ghz.. oc @ 5.2ghz voltage 1.525.. http://valid.x86.fr/cek4vh
update @ 5.3ghz 1.55 volts http://valid.x86.fr/yq93px
damn, 50mhz more and I'll have the highest 6300 on the list.
Learned one nice thing about this asus m5a99x pro 2.0 board, clearing the cmos does NOT wipe out profiles. Relieved

stable enough to login and post this. LOL but im on air soooo im at 52c just doing this.

the only reason I wish stability+seperation in amd category is purely for comparisons, so I could see how certain chips fair % wise vs other chips in their respective socket, especially with the way amd supposably bins their chips.. although its true it gives an advantage, like my Athlon x4 615e is an am3 socket, but its in an am3+ 990fx asrock extreme 9 with 12+2 phase design, kinda gives me an advantage on oc it. lol


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddieJames*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9w3z3d
> 
> This one was also rejected. 0.23 MHz off. I think we had an even closer one, like 0.02 MHz off. It's just rules. And the hard line is 1000.00 MHz. I know it's just a fluctuation, you know it's just a fluctuation, but I just follow the rules that were set before I took over the management of the club. I know you are probably angry at me for not accepting it, but I can't do anything about it... I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not angry at you.. just nitpicking is all.. I come on here for fun, nothing serious..
> 
> my fx 6300 stock 3.5ghz.. oc @ 5.2ghz voltage 1.525.. http://valid.x86.fr/cek4vh
> update @ 5.3ghz 1.55 volts http://valid.x86.fr/yq93px
> damn, 50mhz more and I'll have the highest 6300 on the list.
> Learned one nice thing about this asus m5a99x pro 2.0 board, clearing the cmos does NOT wipe out profiles. Relieved
> 
> stable enough to login and post this. LOL but im on air soooo im at 52c just doing this.
> 
> the only reason I wish stability+seperation in amd category is purely for comparisons, so I could see how certain chips fair % wise vs other chips in their respective socket, especially with the way amd supposably bins their chips.. although its true it gives an advantage, like my Athlon x4 615e is an am3 socket, but its in an am3+ 990fx asrock extreme 9 with 12+2 phase design, kinda gives me an advantage on oc it. lol
Click to expand...

Most of the overclocking clubs here at OCN tend to revolve around maximum overclocks using exotic cooling techniques like dry ice, LN2, etc. They also tend to conform to HWBot scoring and validations because many of the people will also submit to HWBot as well.

But one of the great things about OCN is that anyone can start a new club at any time to reflect what whatever need or interest they have (within reason of course). I started the 2GHz Club several years ago when a significant amount of people started reaching that high of an OC. I believe it was ExtremeCustomz who started a 5GHz Club around the same time, and I'm sure that there are several other clubs that have sprung up since then. You should consider starting one that fits your idea of overclocking and setup your own creteria for acceptable submissions. You can make it as broad or as narrow focused as you feel appropriate. I'm sure that given a few days other like minded people will find it and join. I remember joining a 2500/250 club back in the old Socket 462 Barton days. Needed 250 FSB, 2500 Cpu clock speed, and show a 24 hour prime, 2 different cpu-z screens, and a certain amount of 3dMark all on a single desktop screenshot. It was hard to get into, but very popular at the time.

While I wouldn't recommend spamming other threads about your new club, I doubt anyone would mind if you made a few posts in somewhat similar threads about it. Since it seems you might be looking at 1GHz Stable overclocks and post place here with a link to your new club would probably not be considered inappropriate.

Nice job on the OC though.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddieJames*
> 
> update @ 5.3ghz 1.55 volts http://valid.x86.fr/yq93px




Good job








In the future you may squeeze those 50 extra MHz


----------



## fishingfanatic

Just built a pc for my daughter's bf.

So I couldn't let it go without trying a bit of stress testing. I didn't bother going any higher but this isn't too bad considering I've never used

an msi board b4.

A little different than what I've been used to but not too bad.

3930k @ 5048.95 Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/aasqrk



FF


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddieJames*
> 
> like my Athlon x4 615e is an am3 socket, but its in an am3+ 990fx asrock extreme 9 with 12+2 phase design, kinda gives me an advantage on oc it. lol


Actually it kinda doesn't, if you wanted an advantage with that CPU then an AM2+ board would be better since the locked AMD cores can reach higher bus speeds on the DDR2 boards. So effectively DDR2>DDR3 for that CPU. AM3+ boards are probably the worst thing for it since 990FX really doesn't seem to like 400+ HT


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Just built a pc for my daughter's bf.
> 
> So I couldn't let it go without trying a bit of stress testing. I didn't bother going any higher but this isn't too bad considering I've never used
> 
> an msi board b4.
> 
> A little different than what I've been used to but not too bad.
> 
> 3930k @ 5048.95 Ghz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/aasqrk
> 
> 
> 
> FF


----------



## TUFOM

G3258 3.2Ghz @4.8Ghz. Is it ok that mine says "TUFOM-PC" thats my default validation name?

http://valid.x86.fr/qiup6i


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> 
> G3258 3.2Ghz @4.8Ghz. Is it ok that mine says "TUFOM-PC" thats my default validation name?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qiup6i


Pretty sure I seen a post saying that "(username)-PC" is fine.
Great job btw.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Okay, so I got my hands on an Intel Xeon E2650 ES with a bclk of 1.6 ghz. I'm going to use a rive as my board with 2400 mhz quad

channel memory.

I have never owned a Xeon or overclocked 1 so I'm in the dark. Is it basically the same ? Not much online so far for the questions I have so

I thought who better than OCN folks to get me on the right track.

I will likely just try the usual method, just wondered if there are some additional settings that should be done with a xeon.

FF


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Okay, so I got my hands on an Intel Xeon E2650 ES with a bclk of 1.6 ghz. I'm going to use a rive as my board with 2400 mhz quad
> 
> channel memory.
> 
> I have never owned a Xeon or overclocked 1 so I'm in the dark. Is it basically the same ? Not much online so far for the questions I have so
> 
> I thought who better than OCN folks to get me on the right track.
> 
> I will likely just try the usual method, just wondered if there are some additional settings that should be done with a xeon.
> 
> FF


If the multiplier isn't unlocked then unfortunately it's likely you'll only be able to up the BCLK to around 111-113MHz or so and that will be your overclock. You've just got to hope that the CPU is unlocked basically


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> 
> G3258 3.2Ghz @4.8Ghz. Is it ok that mine says "TUFOM-PC" thats my default validation name?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qiup6i




As long as your full nick is contained there - no problem








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Okay, so I got my hands on an Intel Xeon E2650 ES with a bclk of 1.6 ghz. I'm going to use a rive as my board with 2400 mhz quad
> 
> channel memory.
> 
> I have never owned a Xeon or overclocked 1 so I'm in the dark. Is it basically the same ? Not much online so far for the questions I have so
> 
> I thought who better than OCN folks to get me on the right track.
> 
> I will likely just try the usual method, just wondered if there are some additional settings that should be done with a xeon.
> 
> FF


AFAIK the process of overclocking is the same, weren't most Xeons just normal family processors with cut out integrated graphics?









PS: Ah, yes, @ObscureParadox is right, but again - most Engineering Samples are exactly samples with removed limits, so the multiplier should be unlocked. Crossing my fingers


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I've crossed my fingers and a few other things... lol

I did get a 980x ES @ 2.4 and got it to 3.6, way back when I was just starting out.

Thanks for the help folks !!!









FF


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well I've crossed my fingers and a few other things... lol
> 
> I did get a 980x ES @ 2.4 and got it to 3.6, way back when I was just starting out.
> 
> Thanks for the help folks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


No problems and keep us updated, buddy


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> Well I've crossed my fingers and a few other things... lol
> 
> I did get a 980x ES @ 2.4 and got it to 3.6, way back when I was just starting out.
> 
> Thanks for the help folks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


Yup keeping an eye out on this one, got an ES 2011 CPU coming myself that I'm hopeing will be unlocked. If it is then expect some big things from me on the bot with the dual core side of things


----------



## fishingfanatic

I'll keep them crossed for ya just a little longer ...lol

Good luck !









FF


----------



## TUFOM

Update.

G3258 @4.85Ghz

Superpi 07,800s


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFOM*
> 
> Update.
> 
> G3258 @4.85Ghz
> 
> Superpi 07,800s


----------



## fewtcher

I have a problem with Asus' crappy Thermal Monitor











It doesn't read CPU temperatures right, causing my fans to not work hard enough... Now if it was just a misreading that I could bypass (in example if it shows -30 degrees at all times) it would be ok, but no... Idling temps are 35-40 degrees in HWMonitor and 38-42 degrees in Thermal Monitor. Under load HWMonitor shows temperatures going near 70 easily, while TM goes 46-50. I just can't create a normal fan curve because of this...

So my question - what program should I use to create fan curve profiles instead of Asus' AI Suite? I will uninstall that one since it's not working properly...

I looked in BIOS, but I think I can create a fan curve of only 2 points there, min temp with min fan speed and max temp with max fan speed. I think it will be still better than Asus' TM, but I'd prefer a 3 point curve since I do want increasing in lower range of temps and aggressive increase when reaching 60 and up.

Or should I go for a fan controller instead of software for the control? What would you recommend?

MB is Sabertooth Z77, cooler is Hyper 212 Evo running Push/Pull.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> I have a problem with Asus' crappy Thermal Monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't read CPU temperatures right, causing my fans to not work hard enough... Now if it was just a misreading that I could bypass (in example if it shows -30 degrees at all times) it would be ok, but no... Idling temps are 35-40 degrees in HWMonitor and 38-42 degrees in Thermal Monitor. Under load HWMonitor shows temperatures going near 70 easily, while TM goes 46-50. I just can't create a normal fan curve because of this...
> 
> So my question - what program should I use to create fan curve profiles instead of Asus' AI Suite? I will uninstall that one since it's not working properly...
> 
> I looked in BIOS, but I think I can create a fan curve of only 2 points there, min temp with min fan speed and max temp with max fan speed. I think it will be still better than Asus' TM, but I'd prefer a 3 point curve since I do want increasing in lower range of temps and aggressive increase when reaching 60 and up.
> 
> Or should I go for a fan controller instead of software for the control? What would you recommend?
> 
> MB is Sabertooth Z77, cooler is Hyper 212 Evo running Push/Pull.


I used to use Speedfan back in the day. That has been updated and should work with your system. I'm pretty damn sure you can create multi point curves with that.


----------



## RockeyDA

in the summer its 80-95F in my lab, in the winter its 35-55F, i run my rig as a test bench. so time of year dramatically affects my ability to oc. so see you guys around october!


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> I have a problem with Asus' crappy Thermal Monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't read CPU temperatures right, causing my fans to not work hard enough... Now if it was just a misreading that I could bypass (in example if it shows -30 degrees at all times) it would be ok, but no... Idling temps are 35-40 degrees in HWMonitor and 38-42 degrees in Thermal Monitor. Under load HWMonitor shows temperatures going near 70 easily, while TM goes 46-50. I just can't create a normal fan curve because of this...
> 
> So my question - what program should I use to create fan curve profiles instead of Asus' AI Suite? I will uninstall that one since it's not working properly...
> 
> I looked in BIOS, but I think I can create a fan curve of only 2 points there, min temp with min fan speed and max temp with max fan speed. I think it will be still better than Asus' TM, but I'd prefer a 3 point curve since I do want increasing in lower range of temps and aggressive increase when reaching 60 and up.
> 
> Or should I go for a fan controller instead of software for the control? What would you recommend?
> 
> MB is Sabertooth Z77, cooler is Hyper 212 Evo running Push/Pull.


just go into your bios, go under the health and hardware section if am bios, if other look for something similar, enable custom fan thing, then do somthing like 0c fan speed 0% 40c fan speed 100%, and set that across all fan ports that your cpu fans run on. and since every asus i have ever had has had a am BIOS i took some pics to.

http://i.imgur.com/uYD3Shr.jpg


http://i.imgur.com/ep4GxEZ.jpg


http://i.imgur.com/IlCn9wR.jpg


i sadly never got to use theses options except for testing gpu fans on my MB, coolermaster gave me 3pin fans and my motherboard only lets me speed control 3pin fans on cpu 0, cpu 1 has to be pmw... and turns out pmw fans cost alot for slow speeds. i wish my dell xps fans were thinner because they are right size and go up to 6100rpm (cooler master stock fans 1800rpm)and are pmw... but those thick ass fans would hit my tall ass ram.

heres a pic of my pain.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> I used to use Speedfan back in the day. That has been updated and should work with your system. I'm pretty damn sure you can create multi point curves with that.


Looking into that, a bit of pain to configure it seems, but I think I can make do with it, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> just go into your bios, go under the health and hardware section if am bios, if other look for something similar, enable custom fan thing, then do somthing like 0c fan speed 0% 40c fan speed 100%, and set that across all fan ports that your cpu fans run on.


Yeah, as I said I can create fan curve in the BIOS but I need more than just 2 points for a fan curve


----------



## fewtcher

Okay! Managed to configure SpeedFan to my liking! No more buggy Asus software







Thanks, @ObscureParadox


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Okay! Managed to configure SpeedFan to my liking! No more buggy Asus software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, @ObscureParadox


No worries, I know the software is old but it works. Glad it worked for you


----------



## jkuddyh801

Here is my 1+ GHz OC. (CPU) = Intel Core i7-870 (4 Cores/8 Threads) Socket 1156 CPU - (MOBO) = MSI P55-GD65 w/ USB 3.0 - (RAM) = 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz CL 8-9-9-24- 1T @ 802 MHz In CPU-Z - (GPUs) = ASUS Geforce GTX 660 OC 2GB/192 Bit Main Card & GIGABYTE Geforce GTX 650 Ti 2GB/128 Bit as Dedicated PHYSX CARD - (SSD-SATA II) Crucial V4 256GB SSD & (x2) WD Caviar BLACK 2TB (64bit-SATA III) HARD DRIVES in RAID 1 (Redundancy - Data Protection) - (PSU) = OCZ 850W 80+ GOLD Fully Modular PSU - (PC Case) = Modified Rosewill Blackhawk ATX Full Tower w/ Mod Side Window+120mm Fan and cutout for my Corsair Hydro H100i 240mm AIO CPU Cooler. But ive been testing Air Coolers because ive upgraded my new PC Build this week and needed the H100i. Surprisingly I only lost about 8-10 C' (Which is quit a bit to me) now using the Cooler Master HYPER 212 EVO In "PUSH-PULL" Configuration and Plenty Cooling (x3 120mm Intakes) / (x1 Bottom Mounted Intake) / (1x 120mm Rear Exhaust) / (2x 140mm TOP Exhaust Fans) / (x1 ANTEC 80mm SPOT COOL Fan Blowing Cool air right onto the GPUs to maximize the thermals in the case as much as AIR possibly can) --- I hope that's enough details.

STOCK Clock is: 2.93 - OC (Air) Seen here on my CPU-Z Validation is at 4.22 GHz - 1.42Vcore - 24/7 GAMING Rig FULLY STABLE - IDLE TEMP @ 40-45 & LOAD around 73-80 MAX. Im new to OVERCLOCK.NET with only a few weeks old account of which i didn't start using up until the last 3 days or so and im really trying to learn all I can and contribute to any forum subscription/club that I can and I hope based on your guidelines and that .gif file showing what needs to be included in the Validation is all here. Please let me know if there is anything else I need to do. Thank you and look forward to being in the CLUB! Yours Truly, Jason Cunningham (OCN name "jkuddyh801")

Here is my validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/cyk778

The associated ID is : cyk778[/B]

****UPDATED**** (7.8.15)

Hey Im back (Jason_OCN: jkuddyh801) Here is my NEW REVISED OC Increase Ive Achieved. Like before here is all requested Validation Info for my Intel Core i7-870 (Stock @ 2.93) - OC to 4.321GHz This is FULLY STABLE w/out H20 Cooling as before with only a Hyper 212 EVO keeping it balanced beyond what I thought it was capable of doing! Anyways, Its now my 24/7 Use OC-STABLE-GOOD TEMPS BOTH IDLE & LOAD! --- Ill keep cracking away at it until i really feel its to its max oc or the "sweet spot", until then thank you, you rock!

Jason Cunningham (OCN Name: jkuddyh801)

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.x86.fr/p682b2

The associated ID: 3724161 [p682b2]

**UPDATE - 7.15.15 REVISION**

Sorry, but im still squeezing more and more out of this and reached 4.5 but wasnt stable in prime95. Ill keep going at it trying different multiplier/fsb combo's and voltages. Anyways, its not much but stable squeezing some more out of the chip seen here. Thank you!

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.x86.fr/avyuvd

Associated ID: 3726897 [avyuvd] - Intel Core i7 870 @ 4273 MHz

http://valid.x86.fr/avyuvd


----------



## cimi

Hi to all i would like to join the club









http://valid.x86.fr/gza9yd

Tnx


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Hi to all i would like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gza9yd
> 
> Tnx


Just to make it easier for fewtcher, this is actually an Fx-8300 i.e. the 3.3GHz version and not a CPU-Z bug correct?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkuddyh801*
> 
> Here is my validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/cyk778
> 
> The associated ID is : cyk778[/B]




Hello and welcome to the OCN forums! ^.^ All that is needed is your validation to comply by the requirements - have your OCN username in it and be of at least 1000.00 MHz above your CPU stock clock (both of which you have), the only other thing you need to do if this is made is to provide the link here (which you also did)








A very nice clock you have there, I'd say








For future posts if you don't want to have to write in your whole rig again, you can go to "My profile", scroll to the bottom of the page and fill in your rig in your signature and people will be able to check it out at any time, also you'll have to just write "My rig is in my signature" or something of that sort if you need to specify something about it








Link for quick creation of a new rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cimi*
> 
> Hi to all i would like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gza9yd
> 
> Tnx




Was going to miss that one by accident









@ObscureParadox, thanks for the help















Hm, why would it be a bug?


----------



## ObscureParadox

Sometimes CPU-Z shows the family name of the CPU, so FX-8350 and FX-8320 might show as FX-8300 there. I don't know why it happens,I only know it does sometimes


----------



## white owl

http://valid.canardpc.com/rlxh3y


----------



## cimi

No its not bug.Its fx8300.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Sometimes CPU-Z shows the family name of the CPU, so FX-8350 and FX-8320 might show as FX-8300 there. I don't know why it happens,I only know it does sometimes


Hm, strange, haven't noticed this kind of thing yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rlxh3y


----------



## white owl

Thanks


----------



## stubass

New 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2









http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> New 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt


Very nice indeed, I assume quite a new batch?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> New 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice indeed, I assume quite a new batch?
Click to expand...

hey mate, hope she flies on Ln2









Batch is J513B143 so looks fairly new


----------



## ObscureParadox

Yeah the new CPUs are looking very promising, I really do hope it goes far for you mate, it's an expensive CPU to be binning a few of them anyway









Congrats on getting No 1 in Thailand BTW







Still shocked there isn't more people doing OC in the country that is effectively computer capital of the world


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Yeah the new CPUs are looking very promising, I really do hope it goes far for you mate, it's an expensive CPU to be binning a few of them anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting No 1 in Thailand BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still shocked there isn't more people doing OC in the country that is effectively computer capital of the world


Yup, binning them would be a costly business, so this one should do me..









Thanks mate, now to extend my lead here in Thailand or try and keep it.. i know two lads that will be back in the game soon but yeah, I am surprised that very few Thai's are into benchmarking even if only air & water... but Ln2 here is like $1 / liter DICE 1KG block about 70cents so i am surprised that not many bench cold.. quite a few have in the past but never kept it up


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> New 5960X 5GHz boot @ 1.36V RAM 3000MHz 8C/12T on AIO... Not benchable i doubt on these volts but still happy and can open and close programs atleast and no shutdowns (BSOD). Cant wait to she how she goes on LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1713mt













I'd like to have a CPU like this


----------



## Xaltar

Quote:


> I'd like to have a CPU like this


Me too son, me too


----------



## EthanKing

For the 4690k do we need 4.5ghz of 4.9ghz to qualify??

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> For the 4690k do we need 4.5ghz of 4.9ghz to qualify??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


4.5.
3.9 is the factory overclock. 3.5 is the base clock.


----------



## EthanKing

Cheers dude.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## HobieCat

Does this count? Honestly don't remember if I've submitted this one yet or not.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2880719


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Does this count? Honestly don't remember if I've submitted this one yet or not.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2880719


Holy balls. Whats the stock clocks on that?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Holy balls. Whats the stock clocks on that?


4GHz


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Holy balls. Whats the stock clocks on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 4GHz
Click to expand...

Is that a normal overclock for those chips??

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Is that a normal overclock for those chips??


Heeeeell no. 5Ghz usually is. This is a 92.3% overclock. Most likely ln2.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Does this count? Honestly don't remember if I've submitted this one yet or not.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2880719




Well if it isn't on ln2 I'd be questioning the sanity for the overclock, seeing as it is at 1.9 V


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it isn't on ln2 I'd be questioning the sanity for the overclock, seeing as it is at 1.9 V


1.95v on air baby


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Heeeeell no. 5Ghz usually is. This is a 92.3% overclock. Most likely ln2.


Yup, LN2.

No cold bug on these chips, so that was at -196C.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> 1.95v on air baby


Stock cooler and all...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Yup, LN2.
> 
> No cold bug on these chips, so that was at -196C.


Very impressive indeed.
Would you know what the power draw is at those kind of voltages?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Stock cooler and all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very impressive indeed.
> Would you know what the power draw is at those kind of voltages?


I don't actually know to be honest.

For CPUZ and only 2 cores active it probably isn't all that much, but for something like Cinebench or Wprime with all 8 cores active and the CPU at 100% I'd bet its a lot lol.



I'd hate to see the power draw on that ^


----------



## Deviousdb1

AMD FX-8310 Stock 3.4 current 4.59

http://valid.x86.fr/pp6xcy


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deviousdb1*
> 
> AMD FX-8310 Stock 3.4 current 4.59
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pp6xcy


----------



## Deviousdb1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*


Sweet, thanks. Just realized that I'm the ONLY one on there with an 8310. lol.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deviousdb1*
> 
> Sweet, thanks. Just realized that I'm the ONLY one on there with an 8310. lol.


Yeah, had to check sites to see the stock speed


----------



## ObscureParadox

Sorry if there are any duplicates or links I have already submitted + sorry for all the work I'm giving you fewtcher xD

http://valid.canardpc.com/bsd8e8
http://valid.canardpc.com/dig61f
http://valid.canardpc.com/bp847h
http://valid.canardpc.com/c7idpi
http://valid.canardpc.com/w3wxfr
http://valid.canardpc.com/q0g5ky
http://valid.canardpc.com/2955di
http://valid.canardpc.com/hfqdku
http://valid.canardpc.com/gx7y4b
http://valid.canardpc.com/jby60f
http://valid.canardpc.com/hqufgj
http://valid.canardpc.com/225wcv
http://valid.canardpc.com/z9h5pm
http://valid.canardpc.com/zgrz6v
http://valid.canardpc.com/k5xtbm
http://valid.canardpc.com/lhsp0x


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Sorry if there are any duplicates or links I have already submitted + sorry for all the work I'm giving you fewtcher xD
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bsd8e8
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dig61f
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bp847h
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c7idpi
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w3wxfr
> http://valid.canardpc.com/q0g5ky
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2955di
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hfqdku
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gx7y4b
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jby60f
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hqufgj
> http://valid.canardpc.com/225wcv
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z9h5pm
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zgrz6v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k5xtbm
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lhsp0x




I think I need the rest of the day for resting after this list


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Sorry if there are any duplicates or links I have already submitted + sorry for all the work I'm giving you fewtcher xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bsd8e8
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dig61f
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bp847h
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c7idpi
> http://valid.canardpc.com/w3wxfr
> http://valid.canardpc.com/q0g5ky
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2955di
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hfqdku
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gx7y4b
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jby60f
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hqufgj
> http://valid.canardpc.com/225wcv
> http://valid.canardpc.com/z9h5pm
> http://valid.canardpc.com/zgrz6v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k5xtbm
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lhsp0x


That's pretty impressive








That QX9650 @ 1.238V is crazy good.

OT: My brother is living a stone's throw away
from you, in Llandudno atm. Very nice area.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That's pretty impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That QX9650 @ 1.238V is crazy good.
> 
> OT: My brother is living a stone's throw away
> from you, in Llandudno atm. Very nice area.


Ahh yeah all the voltages are a lie on 775, there is a problem with CPU-Z on a lot of 775 boards.

Yeah I'm in Llandudno regularly, only 15 mins away, the area is very nice yeah, the weather not so much


----------



## ObscureParadox

Don't mean to double post but got a new score, I think I broke my previous 775 record









http://valid.canardpc.com/m0t113


----------



## ankomen2

http://valid.x86.fr/f8nrg5


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Don't mean to double post but got a new score, I think I broke my previous 775 record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m0t113





Animal! :O








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ankomen2*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/f8nrg5


----------



## Elektro

Got my Athlon II X4 640T Zosma up to 4.35ghz on stock cooling (Stock speed is 3ghz): http://valid.canardpc.com/u617ph


----------



## Xaltar

Got a new Asrock Z97 Extreme3 mobo paired with my G3258 so:

http://valid.x86.fr/4bz7hj

Update









I still haven't pushed it much, I will try for more over the weekend probably assuming I can wrap up the review I am writing. More to come soon I hope


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Got my Athlon II X4 640T Zosma up to 4.35ghz on stock cooling (Stock speed is 3ghz): http://valid.canardpc.com/u617ph




I'll let this one in, but next time be sure to put your full OCN username in the validation ("0" is not an "o")








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Got a new Asrock Z97 Extreme3 mobo paired with my G3258 so:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4bz7hj
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't pushed it much, I will try for more over the weekend probably assuming I can wrap up the review I am writing. More to come soon I hope





A new mobo - a new clock! Haha







Sadly didn't work for me with my 2500K, even the Sabertooth Z77 didn't let me push it past 5150 on air...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Here is my air cooled pentium K

http://valid.canardpc.com/0u390q

It is nothing fabulous but good enough


----------



## george-97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Here is my air cooled pentium K
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0u390q
> 
> It is nothing fabulous but good enough


1.551 VOLTS? IMAO O.O


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Here is my air cooled pentium K
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0u390q
> 
> It is nothing fabulous but good enough




This thing clocks nicely, I think I should get one for a test system for 1150 socket


----------



## nOmnomNOM3

i7-5960X 4.6 GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/2f8smq
I believe my fx8120 is already recorded here, however I feel the need to add this one.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nOmnomNOM3*
> 
> i7-5960X 4.6 GHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/2f8smq
> I believe my fx8120 is already recorded here, however I feel the need to add this one.




Nice one! I like the 1.3V


----------



## HobieCat

Another one for the list












Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/8s0tzz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Another one for the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/8s0tzz




Uuu nice one, top3!


----------



## nOmnomNOM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Another one for the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/8s0tzz


Daaaamn, nice one


----------



## Xaltar

Update again, sadly I topped out at 4.6 though it is stable enough to bench









http://valid.canardpc.com/v78989

At 1.468 vcore though its definitely not going to be my 24/7 OC.....


----------



## ObscureParadox

Trying for a 300+% increase on AMD this week, watch this space.

Fewtcher I'm coming for all the socket records bud


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Update again, sadly I topped out at 4.6 though it is stable enough to bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/v78989
> 
> At 1.468 vcore though its definitely not going to be my 24/7 OC.....





I know that feeling, I can clock my processor stable a bit higher, but have to increase vcore with about 0.1 V so I'm lowering it too








Though if you are just trying for maximum clock you could try touching the Bus speed, when I was doing my "find the limit" test on air I managed to reach 50 multiplier and then managed to increase the Bus to 103 MHz, which resulted in 150 Mhz additional clock, which was nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Trying for a 300+% increase on AMD this week, watch this space.
> 
> Fewtcher I'm coming for all the socket records bud










300%








Might need to make a thread "ObscureParadox' OC records"


----------



## Kuhl

Did I make it?

http://valid.canardpc.com/6nsrt6


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> 
> 
> Did I make it?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6nsrt6


Increase bclk to 101

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhl

Played with BCLK and it just becomes unstable.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> Played with BCLK and it just becomes unstable.


Dont think you will be accepted because its not a 1Ghz Oc.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Dont think you will be accepted because its not a 1Ghz Oc.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Wasn't my worry, my first overclocking an intel chip so I was just pushing as far as I could. Not a big deal to me just a challenge.


----------



## EthanKing

Thats how I see it too mate.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## ObscureParadox

101BCLK shouldn't make anything unstable unless you have something in the M2 slot.


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> 101BCLK shouldn't make anything unstable unless you have something in the M2 slot.


Nothing in m2.

got it to show up as 4.5 but with the slight bump like 100.1 I crash a few minutes after boot.
http://valid.canardpc.com/6jp62a


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6nsrt6




Sorry, you really must have at least 1000.00 MHz over stock clock to be accepted.
For BCLK it would be sufficient to put it at 100.1 (not 101) MHz. At least to my memory it either incremented by 0.1 MHz steps or you could write the number yourself (XXX.XX MHz), but haven't overclocked in a while so can't say for sure.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/6jp62a




This one is accepted though









Crash at 100.1 BCLK? That's strange... Care to post your BIOS settings related to the CPU? Might be something else that's causing the crash (if you get a BSOD you can post the error number too)? As BCLK fluctuates a bit I'm really surprised that a tenth of a MHz would cause the system to crash


----------



## Kuhl

http://imgur.com/a/6Led6 There is an album of my settings.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/6Led6 There is an album of my settings.


Change the 100.0 to 100.5 and you'll be in


----------



## Kuhl

I tried doing that but my system crashed. I'll try it again and report with an error.

Edit:
I received a Kernel_Security_Check_Failure bsod.


----------



## Xylonjay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elektro*
> 
> Got my Athlon II X4 640T Zosma up to 4.35ghz on stock cooling (Stock speed is 3ghz): http://valid.canardpc.com/u617ph


Wow, Nice! I have been playing with my Athlon II 640 as well, and have only managed to get it to 3.6. Mind sharing the numbers you used to dial in 4.3?

Thanks,

Jesse


----------



## thanozr

Hello,

i7980x @4543.23 MHz

http://valid.x86.fr/jbzu59


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/6Led6 There is an album of my settings.


Fixed voltage 1.770 V? Is this the voltage for the CPU? I'm unfamiliar with Asrock BIOSes








OT: Since bus speed doesn't control only the CPU and I highly doubt that the CPU is unable to handle it, maybe the PCI-E slot is the problem? I want a more advanced clocker to confirm this though, since I'm going only by guessing here, never experienced crashes anywhere for changing only 0.1 MHz of the bus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanozr*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i7980x @4543.23 MHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jbzu59


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> I tried doing that but my system crashed. I'll try it again and report with an error.
> 
> Edit:
> I received a Kernel_Security_Check_Failure bsod.


Do you have something in the M2 slot? That normally stops people from being able to OC the bus at all.


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Fixed voltage 1.770 V? Is this the voltage for the CPU? I'm unfamiliar with Asrock BIOSes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT: Since bus speed doesn't control only the CPU and I highly doubt that the CPU is unable to handle it, maybe the PCI-E slot is the problem? I want a more advanced clocker to confirm this though, since I'm going only by guessing here, never experienced crashes anywhere for changing only 0.1 MHz of the bus.


thats CPU Input.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Do you have something in the M2 slot? That normally stops people from being able to OC the bus at all.


I have nothing in my M2


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/6Led6 There is an album of my settings.


Personally try uping you vcore, 1.3v is middle ground, Go to 1.4v. Since you are only looking for a validation, no need to be stable.

Also I would turn LLC on, on Gigabyte boards they recommend extreme settings. Also I would manually put the ram voltage to say 1.65v, this would stop that from being a pain. I would also turn CPU thermal throttling off.


----------



## Kuhl

I'm not really looking for validation as I wanted to run my PC at 4.6 stable.


----------



## jkuddyh801

**UPDATE - 7.15.15 REVISION**

Sorry, but im still squeezing more and more out of this and reached 4.5 but wasnt stable in prime95. Ill keep going at it trying different multiplier/fsb combo's and voltages. Anyways, its not much but stable squeezing some more out of the chip seen here. Thank you!

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.x86.fr/avyuvd

Associated ID: 3726897 [avyuvd] - Intel Core i7 870 @ 4273 MHz


----------



## Argeius

4690k @ 4.65
http://valid.x86.fr/gakapn


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkuddyh801*
> 
> **UPDATE - 7.15.15 REVISION**
> 
> Sorry, but im still squeezing more and more out of this and reached 4.5 but wasnt stable in prime95. Ill keep going at it trying different multiplier/fsb combo's and voltages. Anyways, its not much but stable squeezing some more out of the chip seen here. Thank you!
> 
> CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.x86.fr/avyuvd
> 
> Associated ID: 3726897 [avyuvd] - Intel Core i7 870 @ 4273 MHz





No problem, it's my job to accept and update validations, as long as you reach something higher I will update yours








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argeius*
> 
> 4690k @ 4.65
> http://valid.x86.fr/gakapn


----------



## fyzzz

Well i guess i can post my fx 6300 here too. http://valid.canardpc.com/kzwz02 FX 6300 @ 5024,79 mhz


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Well i guess i can post my fx 6300 here too. http://valid.canardpc.com/kzwz02 FX 6300 @ 5024,79 mhz


----------



## MaNNe88

I'd like to apply: http://valid.x86.fr/yxhlxg


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaNNe88*
> 
> I'd like to apply: http://valid.x86.fr/yxhlxg


----------



## Majentrix

I want in. http://valid.x86.fr/bcha77


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> I want in. http://valid.x86.fr/bcha77


----------



## 1216

http://valid.x86.fr/u9cmnp
hard mode: entry level Intel motherboard without voltage adjustment that would not boot with manual RAM settings
downloading some botox so I can overclock my facial features next

thank you setfsb
thank you memset


----------



## ClockHaas

http://valid.x86.fr/n6e6rx


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/u9cmnp
> hard mode: entry level Intel motherboard without voltage adjustment that would not boot with manual RAM settings
> downloading some botox so I can overclock my facial features next
> 
> thank you setfsb
> thank you memset



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClockHaas*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/n6e6rx


----------



## Cannon19932006

http://valid.x86.fr/gmltfq

I wouldn't mind in.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gmltfq
> 
> I wouldn't mind in.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Knock Knock!

Let me in please!

http://valid.x86.fr/64zs2d


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> Knock Knock!
> 
> Let me in please!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/64zs2d




Who's there?


----------



## brazilianloser

Yeap would like to update to my new build.

http://valid.x86.fr/r6t3mb


----------



## ClockHaas

I was bored so I tried to kill some s775 cpu's and a asus striker II formula wich i hate, but i wasn't successvol...

http://valid.x86.fr/j26fnx

http://valid.x86.fr/tu1fsa

http://valid.x86.fr/y0dmed

http://valid.x86.fr/m0cps0

http://valid.x86.fr/x0dtlc

I have to say I was impressed about the e6400 prime stable @3800MHz on air, I think I can can get more out of it on my maximus formula.

So too be continued...


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1216*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/u9cmnp
> hard mode: entry level Intel motherboard without voltage adjustment that would not boot with manual RAM settings
> downloading some botox so I can overclock my facial features next
> 
> thank you setfsb
> thank you memset


I am in awe of you









I had a Celeron D 336 way back in the day, and even I only dared take it up to about 2.8 or 3.

*doffs hat*


----------



## Cannon19932006

Shouldn't the top 2011 overclock percentage go to Stubass at 72% over HOMECINEMA-PC at 68%?

Or add a 2011-3 overclock percentage to the list as well.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Shouldn't the top 2011 overclock percentage go to Stubass at 72% over HOMECINEMA-PC at 68%?
> 
> Or add a 2011-3 overclock percentage to the list as well.


Mine aren't on the wall either


----------



## alancsalt

FTFY

Forgive moi Fewtcher..


----------



## rnaodm

Athlon 750k Stock 3.4GHz
ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M
DDR3 1866 Oced to 2133

Currently my Athlon 750k is at 4.4Ghz stable

Validation link: http://valid.x86.fr/9c8e61

Looking forward to 5GHz OC club


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> Forgive moi Fewtcher..


Nice!


----------



## 1216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I am in awe of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Celeron D 336 way back in the day, and even I only dared take it up to about 2.8 or 3.
> 
> *doffs hat*


Thanks, but this was just to join a club. Completely unusable for actual computing.

These Netburst celerons clock like monsters with proper equipment. Not good for anything else really. Except... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG3wceb05Sg


----------



## ClockHaas

Asus Striker II formula, Q6600 G0, 4GB DDR2 Geil.

Here's my Q6600 4050Mhz stable, óne day tweaking...

http://valid.x86.fr/ka7rb4


----------



## fewtcher

o 5GHz OC club[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Yeap would like to update to my new build.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/r6t3mb



Wrong nickname :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClockHaas*
> 
> I was bored so I tried to kill some s775 cpu's and a asus striker II formula wich i hate, but i wasn't successvol...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/j26fnx
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/tu1fsa
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y0dmed
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/m0cps0
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x0dtlc
> 
> I have to say I was impressed about the e6400 prime stable @3800MHz on air, I think I can can get more out of it on my maximus formula.
> 
> So too be continued...



Wrong nickname :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rnaodm*
> 
> Athlon 750k Stock 3.4GHz
> ASRock FM2A75 Pro4-M
> DDR3 1866 Oced to 2133
> 
> Currently my Athlon 750k is at 4.4Ghz stable
> 
> Validation link: http://valid.x86.fr/9c8e61
> 
> Looking forward to 5GHz OC club



Clock is lacking 9~ MHz for the full 1 GHz over stock :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClockHaas*
> 
> Asus Striker II formula, Q6600 G0, 4GB DDR2 Geil.
> 
> Here's my Q6600 4050Mhz stable, óne day tweaking...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ka7rb4




Sorry about the slow response guys, I'm currently on a student exchange in Shanghai and don't have that much time right now, will accept the validations probably 1 or 2 times per week until New Year, after that should be daily as was before ^^
And sorry about the non-updated highscore wall in the first post


----------



## rnaodm

Sorry I didn't notice it was a bit off so I upped it a bit more to make sure I'm in









http://valid.x86.fr/2hjct4

Stock clock 3.4

Current 4.490


----------



## brazilianloser

Darn forgot to change computer name in there... Oh well.

http://valid.x86.fr/yf7uh6

Fixed


----------



## ClockHaas

I forgot to type my name.... well they are all at the same board as the Q6600, I'll do them all over again in my maximus formula, maybe I can clock even further then on the striker II formula.


----------



## ClockHaas

Asus Maximus Formula, E6400, 4GB Geil,

http://valid.x86.fr/9zjbpv

Asus Maximus Formula E8500, $GB Geil,

http://valid.x86.fr/hdg26q


----------



## RockeyDA

whats the point of beign in the club? im in but its like theirs nothing to prove it other than the message way back saying im approved. i was hoping for some kind of badge of honor in my profile.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> whats the point of beign in the club? im in but its like theirs nothing to prove it other than the message way back saying im approved. i was hoping for some kind of badge of honor in my profile.


Just like with what you did with the 4GHz club, put this code in your sig

Code:



Code:


:clock: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/566485/the-1ghz-overclock-club]+1GHz [B]Overclock[/B] Club[/URL] :clock:


----------



## james41382

I'd like to be added to the list.








http://valid.x86.fr/ml05ls


----------



## Essenbe

here's mine

http://valid.x86.fr/fbdhn7


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I'd like to be added to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ml05ls


That link doesn't appear to lead to an actual validation. Please check the link to make sure it works properly.


----------



## alancsalt

Looks like it's not public, needs a log in to view.


----------



## ClockHaas

P4 631, Maximus formula, 4GB Geil.

http://valid.x86.fr/ydjuqh

Oh, this one is more for the 2 GHz overclock?


----------



## james41382

Sorry I checked the private box by mistake.







Here's a valid link: http://valid.x86.fr/8ibf21


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClockHaas*
> 
> P4 631, Maximus formula, 4GB Geil.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ydjuqh
> 
> Oh, this one is more for the 2 GHz overclock?


More than 1 GHz, and you can also join the 5 GHz club!


----------



## ClockHaas

Q9550 E0, Maximus Formula, 4 GB Geil.

http://valid.x86.fr/mzz0e6

Look at the Core voltage....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Sorry I checked the private box by mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a valid link: http://valid.x86.fr/8ibf21


Comes up a slight bit short of the 1GHz requirement.


----------



## james41382

Here you go: http://valid.x86.fr/v8rmt0


----------



## brazilianloser

By far the slowest club to join. Anyways real life>online forum so its all good.


----------



## ClockHaas

http://valid.x86.fr/vgfvl9

My crappy ddr2 @ 1224 MHz...


----------



## DR4G00N

X5670 @ 4.214GHz 1.35V
http://valid.x86.fr/cxyfie

Had to delid this X5670 to get any reasonable temps, there was a 22c delta between the hottest and coolest core before.


----------



## Vperez

http://valid.x86.fr/165fia


----------



## gupsterg

Hi, may I join?

5.05GHz CPU @ 1.260v 4.1GHz Cache 1.10v RAM 2424MHz @ 1T CL11.

Validation Link:- http://valid.x86.fr/cyte48

Bios defaults with SVID Support enabled, EIST + C-Sates enabled, CPU / VRM Spread spectrum disabled.

Screen capture video







.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hi, may I join?
> 
> 5.05GHz CPU @ 1.260v 4.1GHz Cache 1.10v RAM 2424MHz @ 1T CL11.
> 
> Validation Link:- http://valid.x86.fr/cyte48
> 
> Bios defaults with SVID Support enabled, EIST + C-Sates enabled, CPU / VRM Spread spectrum disabled.
> 
> Screen capture video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So you're the winner of the lottery I keep hearing so much about...


----------



## blaze2210

Looks like it's about time for me to join in. This is my "daily driver" OC, nothing too special, but it's at least +1ghz.









http://valid.x86.fr/1qqgle


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Looks like it's about time for me to join in. This is my "daily driver" OC, nothing too special, but it's at least +1ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1qqgle


Welcome to the club!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Sweet, thanks!!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> So you're the winner of the lottery I keep hearing so much about...


Indeed







, this i5 vs my original one are worlds apart







.

Of course that OC isn't stable, 4.9GHz CPU @ 1.250v 4.1GHz Cache will do 18 loops x284 , 3dMark, Heavensward.

I reckon 5.0GHz would need at least 1.310v to be stable, as only on air maybe pushing it temps wise more than I'd like.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this i5 vs my original one are worlds apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Of course that OC isn't stable, 4.9GHz CPU @ 1.250v 4.1GHz Cache will do 18 loops x284 , 3dMark, Heavensward.
> 
> I reckon 5.0GHz would need at least 1.310v to be stable, as only on air maybe pushing it temps wise more than I'd like.


I can't get to 4625 MHz stable even at 1.4V. Voltage scales pretty quick past 4250 MHz on this one, but I'm comfortable with 4500 MHz at 1.33V.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I can't get to 4625 MHz stable even at 1.4V. Voltage scales pretty quick past 4250 MHz on this one, but I'm comfortable with 4500 MHz at 1.33V.


I can get up to 4.7ghz (24/7 stable) on mine, but it needs ~1.43v for it. So yeah, I just stick with 4.5ghz @ 1.33v also.


----------



## gupsterg

My original one;-

4.4GHz CPU 1.18v 4.1GHz Cache 1.15v
4.5GHz CPU 1.23v 4.1GHz Cache 1.16v
4.6GHz CPU 1.27v 4.1GHz Cache 1.16v this was not tested fully as temps were getting hot, 78c in P95 28.5 benchmark

Used 4.4GHz as my 24/7 OC as not holding GPU back and was cool quiet.

New i5:

4.4GHz CPU 1.010v 4.1GHz 1.10v 24hrs [email protected], 12 loops x264, 1hr RealBench Stress mode
4.5GHz CPU 1.045v 4.1GHz 1.10v 46hrs [email protected], 1hr RealBench Stress mode
4.6GHz CPU 1.095v 4.1GHz 1.10v 12hrs [email protected], 9 Loops x264
4.7GHz CPU 1.140v 4.1GHz 1.10v 36hrs [email protected], 36 loops (6hrs) x264 , 2hrs RealBench Stress mode
4.8GHz CPU 1.210v 4.1GHz 1.10v 24hrs [email protected], 54 loops (9hrs) x264, 3hrs RealBench Stress mode
4.9GHz CPU 1.255v 4.1GHz 1.10v 7hrs [email protected] (MAX 73c), 24 loops (4hrs) x264 (MAX 73c), 4hr RealBench Stress mode (MAX 78c) (needs more testing yet, room ambient may have differed when tests done.)

Both CPU's were Adaptive voltage, EIST, C-States enabled, XMP 2400MHz 1T.

Not decided which to use as 24/7 yet







, upto 4.7GHz IIRC very quiet ie you'd need silent room to hear fans when stress testing, gaming would be quieter IMO.


----------



## Vperez

I have about the same issue. Pretty stable at 4.9 with multiple stress tests passes at 1.4 volts but instant crash at 5 ghz no matter what it do.


----------



## gupsterg

I don't get instant BSOD when set to 5.05GHz @ 1.260v







, windows is usable







. ie browsing / office

The Youtube video was at 5.05GHz XMP 2400MHz 1T, I ran CPU-Z benchmark which is light and had screen capture SW running on PC.

Why I'm not testing it much at that frequency is don't wanna damage chip







.

The 4.9GHz profile with 1.250v is hitting 75c and I reckon it still needs a little more vcore for that, so temps should end up higher. Thus 5.0GHz to pass those would defo need extra vcore = higher temps.

If it was water cooled perhaps I'd test 5.0GHz but for the cost of water cooling vs clock rise not really worth it.

TBH the Archon SB-E X2 cost me £13.50 from ebay 2nd hand and is doing a good job without fans on MAX speed. When Bit Tech reviewed it the AIO water coolers were all running at max fan speeds and was pretty much competing with them, so only a custom water loop would beat it IMO.


Spoiler: Fan & Case setup








The TY-143 I use are as quiet as the TY-141 when not spun past 1300-1400RPM, at 2500RPM they do sound loud but never really hit anything past 1500RPM using the Standard PWM fan profile in bios.


----------



## blaze2210

I'd probably have to get deeper into the settings of my BIOS to get my PC to actually boot at 5ghz, and probably 1.5v+ with easily over 2.0v on the Input Volts. Since I don't have the means to replace my hardware, I haven't been too adventurous with my settings.









Once I have the cash to upgrade though, this chip is going to get tortured.


----------



## gupsterg

I did no magic in the bios







, literally the chip is just great at OC'ing







.

All I changed in bios from defaults:-

Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[xx]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[xx]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[xx]
DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[x.xxx]
CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]

This chip had a lower default vcore and vccring than my original i5. After installing this CPU I did the same as old to check default voltages. Cleared CMOS, loaded bios defaults, disabled EIST / C-States.

Original showed vcore as 1.008v new was 0.944v. Original showed vccring 1.2xxv new was 1.10xv. Voltage reading taken as shown in bios.

Original: Batch X503A556
New: Batch: X515A861

Both Vietnam and S-Spec: SR21A


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I did no magic in the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , literally the chip is just great at OC'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All I changed in bios from defaults:-
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
> 1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[xx]
> Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[xx]
> Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[xx]
> DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
> CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[x.xxx]
> CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
> CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
> CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
> SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
> CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]
> 
> This chip had a lower default vcore and vccring than my original i5. After installing this CPU I did the same as old to check default voltages. Cleared CMOS, loaded bios defaults, disabled EIST / C-States.
> 
> Original showed vcore as 1.008v new was 0.944v. Original showed vccring 1.2xxv new was 1.10xv. Voltage reading taken as shown in bios.
> 
> Original: Batch X503A556
> New: Batch: X515A861
> 
> Both Vietnam and S-Spec: SR21A


Nice! My i5's default voltage is 1.040 in bios and 1.087 in windows and the vccin stock is about 1.87 i think. It's batch nummer is: L427B279


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers mate!









I set vccring manually as the Ranger bios starts upping it as you increase cache ratio from default, I'd think the Hero does the same? as UEFI IIRC is near enough the same.

Vccin on mine is 1.85xv and IIRC both were same, have not touched it or set it manually, when I have SVID support enabled I don't get option to adjust CPU input voltage initial & eventual.

Digital and Analogue IO voltage was a tiny bit lower on new i5 but as voltage is so small within error margin of reading IMO.

Those last 3 voltages are all on Auto / default as they did not rise as I upped clock on core / cache.


----------



## fewtcher

All the validations are accepted, please check yours in the sheets and if anyone's validation is missing let me know. I think I input all but may have missed something.
Yes, this may be the slowest overclock club at the moment, but it takes me a great effort just accepting one validation. I'm currently in China, where Google Docs are not accessible by default. For me to accept a validation I have to either use a VPN, which most of the time doesn't even work, or access remotely my computer back in Bulgaria, which I am doing currently. So, again, I'm sorry for the slow acceptance here, but my current circumstances don't allow me a faster response to club updates


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> All the validations are accepted, please check yours in the sheets and if anyone's validation is missing let me know. I think I input all but may have missed something.
> Yes, this may be the slowest overclock club at the moment, but it takes me a great effort just accepting one validation. I'm currently in China, where Google Docs are not accessible by default. For me to accept a validation I have to either use a VPN, which most of the time doesn't even work, or access remotely my computer back in Bulgaria, which I am doing currently. So, again, I'm sorry for the slow acceptance here, but my current circumstances don't allow me a faster response to club updates


What, no "Accepted" graphic? Man, you're getting lazy....
















My info is correct on the sheet, thanks for getting me added!!


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What, no "Accepted" graphic? Man, you're getting lazy....




Happy?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> 
> 
> Happy?


Yep, works for me!!


----------



## james41382

Sweet I'm accepted. Next I'm going to try for the 5 GHz overclock club.


----------



## fewtcher

Okay guys, since apparently it's hard for me to keep the club updated often enough, PapaSmurf generously suggested that he can look after the club until I'm back (which will be the day before Christmas according to my plans) and I hope that will make your submissions being accepted faster resulting in you guys being happier







Cheers!


----------



## DR4G00N

Xeon L5520 Gainestown D0
4207.18MHz (2266MHz Stock), 19 Multi x 221.43MHz BCLK

1C/2T

http://valid.x86.fr/6aqm3n


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Xeon L5520 Gainestown D0
> 4207.18MHz (2266MHz Stock), 19 Multi x 221.43MHz BCLK
> 
> 1C/2T
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6aqm3n





















I don't guarantee that I'll get to everyone this quickly, but I'll do my best to keep up.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't guarantee that I'll get to everyone this quickly, but I'll do my best to keep up.


Whoa, look at those snazzy new graphics!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Those aren't new. alancsalt made them for me back when I was running the 4GHz Club and had just started the 2GHz Club. They've been around since January of 2011. I'll try to find the link to the ones that fewtcher uses for continuity sake. I believe that alancsalt created them as well, but don't quote me on that. I missed about a year or so of these threads right after the system update a few years ago as the internet where I was living at the time couldn't handle the new setup.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Those aren't new. alancsalt made them for me back when I was running the 4GHz Club and had just started the 2GHz Club. They've been around since January of 2011. I'll try to find the link to the ones that fewtcher uses for continuity sake. I believe that alancsalt created them as well, but don't quote me on that. I missed about a year or so of these threads right after the system update a few years ago as the internet where I was living at the time couldn't handle the new setup.


I'm pretty new to this thread, so they're new to me. To be honest, I like them a bit better than the circular ones.









They're shiny and metallic....


----------



## alancsalt

The ones Fewtcher was using are in the OP. I think he gave up using them?


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> The ones Fewtcher was using are in the OP. I think he gave up using them?


Nah I was still using them, just because I'm used to them. But I like those new ones better too


----------



## alancsalt

top .jpg (white background)
bottom .png (transparent background)


----------



## fewtcher

They look awesome, Alan!


----------



## PapaSmurf

So I guess I'll keep using them then.


----------



## blaze2210

Yep, I like them too!


----------



## Lantian

Here is my i7 2600k
http://valid.x86.fr/80m3tw


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> Here is my i7 2600k
> http://valid.x86.fr/80m3tw


----------



## Lantian

Solved some issues here are update clocks http://valid.x86.fr/vk2c45


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> Solved some issues here are update clocks http://valid.x86.fr/vk2c45


----------



## Overco

Here is my 4790K.
http://valid.x86.fr/7tk0ml


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overco*
> 
> Here is my 4790K.
> http://valid.x86.fr/7tk0ml


----------



## Overco

Updated Validation
http://valid.x86.fr/vtuuy3


----------



## PapaSmurf

Decided to see what some of the cpus that have been accumulating lately would do. Nothing really great, but got a few that should make the club. I've been updating a lot of S775 systems from my church and food pantry to E8400's and just had to see what all of them would do, plus all of the cpu's I am replacing. This was the best E8400 of the four.

http://valid.x86.fr/h73u4s

Celeron 356 3.33 @ 5.02389

http://valid.x86.fr/w3h0ix

E 4600 2.4 @ 3.57597

http://valid.x86.fr/it7ys7

E3200 2.4 @ 4.23575

and finally

http://valid.x86.fr/kpeus1
E8400 3.0 @ 4.76087

I've never felt right about just adding my own submissions to a club that I am running (or helping out on) so I'm requesting that some of you check and make sure they meet the requirements before I do.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Decided to see what some of the cpus that have been accumulating lately would do. Nothing really great, but got a few that should make the club. I've been updating a lot of S775 systems from my church and food pantry to E8400's and just had to see what all of them would do, plus all of the cpu's I am replacing. This was the best E8400 of the four.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/h73u4s
> 
> Celeron 356 3.33 @ 5.02389
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/w3h0ix
> 
> E 4600 2.4 @ 3.57597
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/it7ys7
> 
> E3200 2.4 @ 4.23575
> 
> and finally
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kpeus1
> E8400 3.0 @ 4.76087
> 
> I've never felt right about just adding my own submissions to a club that I am running (or helping out on) so I'm requesting that some of you check and make sure they meet the requirements before I do.


That E8400 definitely meets the requirements....







It's the one that I was really curious about, since I have an E8500 that I could only get up to 4.2ghz with.

So as far as the E8400 is concerned:


Sorry, I wanted to use the graphic....


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Decided to see what some of the cpus that have been accumulating lately would do. Nothing really great, but got a few that should make the club. I've been updating a lot of S775 systems from my church and food pantry to E8400's and just had to see what all of them would do, plus all of the cpu's I am replacing. This was the best E8400 of the four.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/h73u4s
> 
> Celeron 356 3.33 @ 5.02389
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/w3h0ix
> 
> E 4600 2.4 @ 3.57597
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/it7ys7
> 
> E3200 2.4 @ 4.23575
> 
> and finally
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kpeus1
> E8400 3.0 @ 4.76087
> 
> I've never felt right about just adding my own submissions to a club that I am running (or helping out on) so I'm requesting that some of you check and make sure they meet the requirements before I do.
> 
> 
> 
> That E8400 definitely meets the requirements....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the one that I was really curious about, since I have an E8500 that I could only get up to 4.2ghz with.
> 
> So as far as the E8400 is concerned:
> 
> 
> Sorry, I wanted to use the graphic....
Click to expand...

Ant those were all on air using an old ThermalRight SI-128 SE. I removed the push pins and replaced them with mounting screws and a backplate from Sidewinder Computers while they were still functioning. I might keep that one for myself. I had three other E8400's, but they all topped out around 4.1 to 4.3. The good one might be able to go higher as I think that board had hit it's limit. It's the first time I've ever been able to get it much over 470fsb in the 8 years I've had it. Unfortunately I sold both of my EP45boards and don't really have anything else to push it on.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Ant those were all on air using an old ThermalRight SI-128 SE. I removed the push pins and replaced them with mounting screws and a backplate from Sidewinder Computers while they were still functioning. I might keep that one for myself. I had three other E8400's, but they all topped out around 4.1 to 4.3. The good one might be able to go higher as I think that board had hit it's limit. It's the first time I've ever been able to get it much over 470fsb in the 8 years I've had it. Unfortunately I sold both of my EP45boards and don't really have anything else to push it on.


I too feel that I was rather limited with mine. At the time, I only had a 212 Evo for a cooler, and my LGA 775 board wasn't exactly the greatest (Intel DX48BT2). Now, my bro is using the old setup and the E8500 has been swapped for a Q6600.

I really want those parts back so I can just torture the daylights out of them, but I'm not messed up enough to take the parts he's currently using.


----------



## fewtcher

Accepted and added to the 775 socket sheet, PapaSmurf, awesome validations again!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Accepted and added to the 775 socket sheet, PapaSmurf, awesome validations again!


Apparently I spaced on the fact that there's actually someone else to add PapaSmurf....Apologies on using the graphic....


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Apparently I spaced on the fact that there's actually someone else to add PapaSmurf....Apologies on using the graphic....


Haha no worries man, I think he wanted the approval of a member at least, not specifically me, so no problems there


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> Haha no worries man, I think he wanted the approval of a member at least, not specifically me, so no problems there


Ok, cool!







Seeing that result really makes me want to confiscate my parts back from my brother so I can torture my E8500, and my Q6600 too while I'm at it. It's really too bad that good 775 mobos are so pricey now. The Intel DX48BT2 was the only reasonably priced board that I could find that could actually OC anything. It was $60 and had a messed up BIOS flashed to it when I got it.


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ok, cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing that result really makes me want to confiscate my parts back from my brother so I can torture my E8500, and my Q6600 too while I'm at it. It's really too bad that good 775 mobos are so pricey now. The Intel DX48BT2 was the only reasonably priced board that I could find that could actually OC anything. It was $60 and had a messed up BIOS flashed to it when I got it.


EP45-UD3P and I drool xD


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewtcher*
> 
> EP45-UD3P and I drool xD


That board has a whole bunch of USB ports on the back...Wow!


----------



## Overco

I put my updated 4790k, and got no response..


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overco*
> 
> I put my updated 4790k, and got no response..


You might want to link to it again, just saying. It'll probably get handled quicker that way.


----------



## Overco

UPDATED 4790k
http://valid.x86.fr/vtuuy3


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overco*
> 
> I put my updated 4790k, and got no response..


Sorry about that.


----------



## ClockHaas

Hello, I have a quick question, I can buy a I7 3930K for 125,00 should I do It?
(If I buy it i will overclock it + 1GHz)

Greetz Julien


----------



## Lantian

go for it, if i would have the chance, i would, but it also depends on what is your current system


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClockHaas*
> 
> Hello, I have a quick question, I can buy a I7 3930K for 125,00 should I do It?
> (If I buy it i will overclock it + 1GHz)
> 
> Greetz Julien


Based on a quick glance at ARK and Ebay the price seems competitive compared to what's out there. It's an older chipset, but still 6 cores + HT is awesome. I'd be curious to compare single core performance of the 3930k to some newer CPUs like the 6500k or even the 4690k.

I did notice that it's PCIe 2.0 so hypothetically you should be able to put a PCIe 3.0 GPU in there and have it work fine; however, you may also run into problems such it not posting, etc. Also there may a slight decrease in performance for a high end GPU in the PCIe 2.0 slot.

Would you have to buy the rest of the components to build this rig? If so it may not be worth it, but you can get the 4690k on pcpartpicker.com for 220 USD. Plus the prices on DDR3 have really gone down recently.


----------



## ClockHaas

It's only for CPU I have to buy a Motherboard if i buy it, on the other hand I will get two Core I7 860 CPU's with it, end I think I can sell them for 50,00 each.
Intel 'specs say it supports PCI express 3.0...
My system is now old:

Asus P7P55D-E, Intel Core I7 870, 32 GB DD3 1600 8-8-8-22 1T, 2 SSD's in Raid 0, overclocked to 166 base clock Hyper Threading enabled, Intel Turbo Boost enabled, So I get 4.5 GHz at one Core, 4,3 GHz at two, end 4 GHz at all Cores.
It's not that slow...


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClockHaas*
> 
> It's only for CPU I have to buy a Motherboard if i buy it, on the other hand I will get two Core I7 860 CPU's with it, end I think I can sell them for 50,00 each.
> Intel 'specs say it supports PCI express 3.0...
> My system is now old:
> 
> Asus P7P55D-E, Intel Core I7 870, 32 GB DD3 1600 8-8-8-22 1T, 2 SSD's in Raid 0, overclocked to 166 base clock Hyper Threading enabled, Intel Turbo Boost enabled, So I get 4.5 GHz at one Core, 4,3 GHz at two, end 4 GHz at all Cores.
> It's not that slow...


"PCI Express Revision 2.0"
http://ark.intel.com/products/63697/Intel-Core-i7-3930K-Processor-12M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz


----------



## ClockHaas

Intel increased bandwidth on the other side of the chip as well. A single SNB-E CPU features 40 PCIe lanes that are compliant with rev 3.0 of the PCI Express Base Specification (aka PCIe 3.0). With no PCIe 3.0 GPUs available (yet) to test and validate the interface, Intel lists PCIe 3.0 support in the chip's datasheet but is publicly guaranteeing PCIe 2.0 speeds. Intel does add that some PCIe devices may be able to operate at Gen 3 speeds, but we'll have to wait and see once those devices hit the market.

The PCIe lanes off the CPU are quite configurable as you can see from the diagram above. Users running dual-GPU setups can enjoy the fact that both GPUs will have a full x16 interface to SNB-E (vs x8 in SNB).

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5091/intel-core-i7-3960x-sandy-bridge-e-review-keeping-the-high-end-alive/2


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClockHaas*
> 
> Intel increased bandwidth on the other side of the chip as well. A single SNB-E CPU features 40 PCIe lanes that are compliant with rev 3.0 of the PCI Express Base Specification (aka PCIe 3.0). With no PCIe 3.0 GPUs available (yet) to test and validate the interface, Intel lists PCIe 3.0 support in the chip's datasheet but is publicly guaranteeing PCIe 2.0 speeds. Intel does add that some PCIe devices may be able to operate at Gen 3 speeds, but we'll have to wait and see once those devices hit the market.
> 
> The PCIe lanes off the CPU are quite configurable as you can see from the diagram above. Users running dual-GPU setups can enjoy the fact that both GPUs will have a full x16 interface to SNB-E (vs x8 in SNB).
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5091/intel-core-i7-3960x-sandy-bridge-e-review-keeping-the-high-end-alive/2


Based on the article it seems promising that PCIe 3.0 GPUs will work with the chipset.


----------



## Raventhegod

i7 920 D0. Went from 2.66 to 4.2GHz

Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/n5d7fg


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Based on the article it seems promising that PCIe 3.0 GPUs will work with the chipset.


If anyone thinks they would not , that person is in serious need of education on the subject, for gaming and gpu's in general there is no difference in performance between pcie 30 16x/8x and pcie 2.0 16x/8x, every pcie 3.0 device is compatible with pcie 2.0, just because it has support for newer bus means nothing, there is no a single card out there that would see any significant performance difference going from pcie 2.0 to pcie3.0, even pcie 2.0 at 8x will not bottleneck a single card, if any gpu would be bottlenecked by pcie 3.0 you would see it posted all over the internet and amd would have long been a dead company , the chipset has nothing to do with what gpu's can and can not run


----------



## ObscureParadox

Almost completely true but PCI-E 2.0 x8 is absolutely going to bottlekneck the top end cards today as it was allowing a 7970 to run around 95% capacity at launch. So a 980Ti today is in no way going to be completely unaffected by it.


----------



## Xaltar

This is a very common concern, I have even seen it over on the ASRock forums. While it is true that no consumer grade GPU will bottleneck on PCIe 3.0 x8 that does not apply to PCIe 2.0 x8 which is roughly equivalent to PCIe 3.0 x4. Now for the most part this does not really affect anyone using a PCIe 3.0 system, even in triple crossfire GPU configurations as the GPU running at PCIe x4 is already suffering scaling issues and so does not saturate the bandwidth anyway. However on a PCIe 2.0 system even standard dual GPU setups will suffer a bottleneck with higher end GPUs as both GPUs will essentially only have PCIe 3.0 x4 (PCIe 2.0 x8) bandwidth to work with. This won't really be a problem with any GPUs of around the performance of an HD 7950 or below as they will not saturate the available bandwidth. Honestly though, other than fanbois who is going to shell out for 2 or more high end GPUs on an AMD system anyway, it just doesn't make sense. A singe GPU, even a GTX 980 Ti will run perfectly fine on PCIe 2.0 x16.

Basically, what I am saying is that AMD caters to the more budget oriented segment of the market when it comes to their CPUs and current available tech is more that up to the task of handling any single GPU out there without bottleneck which should be more than enough performance to tide AMD users over till Zen hits. A lot of people slam AMD for the stagnation that has occurred with this last generation of CPUs but considering that people are still buying them and they are still adequate to play all the current AAA titles out there maxed out with the right GPU its not a big deal. I think they have taken a risk and focused on making Zen the next big thing rather than incrementally boost IPC performance +/- 10% over several less significant generations. Now they just have to deliver and it needs to be at least a %40 IPC bump for them to compete with intel. The pressure over at AMD must be immense. I really do hope Zen is all they hope it will be.


----------



## Mishy137

Hopefully I've done it right.
Is there anything else I should do to be able to join the club?








http://valid.x86.fr/kcfrsf


----------



## btphl

I had no idea this thread was here... anyway, here goes:

http://valid.x86.fr/mewbc7

4.5 on a 3.2 i3 550


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> schmuckey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the 'L were you thinking of?


Don't matter too much them validations for hw-e.
What matters is multithread benches


----------



## alancsalt

My! Resurrected post from 11/14!


----------



## michael-ocn

5820k @4.4Ghz, does that count?
http://valid.x86.fr/xll0zk


----------



## ClockHaas

Asus P7P55D-E, Core I7 870, 16 GB DDR3.

http://valid.x86.fr/dyet6f

As you can see I don't really care about Video cart, as I don't play games...


----------



## Patrol

Gigabyte Z87X OC
i5 4690k @4.7GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/g6xrt8


----------



## fyzzz

I don't remembering joining this club, but i have some higher validations now.

FX [email protected] 5304.03 MHz
http://valid.x86.fr/0akdln

I5 [email protected] 5098.81 MHz
http://valid.x86.fr/lr1wmx


----------



## fishingfanatic

Very nice !









FF


----------



## ginger_nuts

Long time no visit,

but here is one for ya









http://valid.x86.fr/lj4e1e


----------



## ClockHaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Long time no visit,
> 
> but here is one for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lj4e1e


You can do better than 4,7 GHz, without needing 1,6 Volt...


----------



## gufpewga

My first bigger OC on my ,,new,, HW on stock cooler








http://valid.x86.fr/b4zc0g

If someone can help increase it I will be sooooo happy


----------



## ClockHaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinrxXx*
> 
> My first bigger OC on my ,,new,, HW on stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/b4zc0g
> 
> If someone can help increase it I will be sooooo happy


Well, it's a 65nm CPU, so 1,50 Vcore is still not to much if your temps are good...
Further if you make your ram timings 5-6-6-18 you use a lower TRD, is it ddr2 800?


----------



## gufpewga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClockHaas*
> 
> Well, it's a 65nm CPU, so 1,50 Vcore is still not to much if your temps are good...
> Further if you make your ram timings 5-6-6-18 you use a lower TRD, is it ddr2 800?


Now it is off and I'm finding right case for it. But then I will make new test in case and then if you can help, I'll post all my settings and temps.

*PLUS* there are photos that I taken


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sorry that I haven't kept up with this, but I stopped receiving notifications from OCC at the end of October and suffered a stroke about 2 1/2 weeks ago. Doing okay but my left hand doesn't want to cooperate very well. Also my logins to the sheets seem to have stopped working. But here is what I see so far. I'll try to regain access to the sheets to update them as soon as I can.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patrol*
> 
> Gigabyte Z87X OC
> i5 4690k @4.7GHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/g6xrt8












Valedations doesn't meet the 1GHz minimum OC over stock. Needs to be at least 4.5GHz for an i5-4690k. sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mishy137*
> 
> Hopefully I've done it right.
> Is there anything else I should do to be able to join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kcfrsf












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btphl*
> 
> I had no idea this thread was here... anyway, here goes:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/mewbc7
> 
> 4.5 on a 3.2 i3 550












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 5820k @4.4Ghz, does that count?
> http://valid.x86.fr/xll0zk












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I don't remembering joining this club, but i have some higher validations now.
> 
> FX [email protected] 5304.03 MHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/0akdln
> 
> I5 [email protected] 5098.81 MHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/lr1wmx












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Long time no visit,
> 
> but here is one for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lj4e1e












You'll be added in the next update.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinrxXx*
> 
> My first bigger OC on my ,,new,, HW on stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/b4zc0g
> 
> If someone can help increase it I will be sooooo happy












You'll be added in the next update.

Please let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## ObscureParadox

Very sorry to hear that smurf, hopefully you'll be on the mend soon!


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Sorry that I haven't kept up with this, but I stopped receiving notifications from OCC at the end of October and suffered a stroke about 2 1/2 weeks ago. Doing okay but my left hand doesn't want to cooperate very well. Also my logins to the sheets seem to have stopped working. But here is what I see so far. I'll try to regain access to the sheets to update them as soon as I can.


I'm sorry to hear that too. I hope you make a full recovery.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Likewise, hope ur feeling better.









FF


----------



## PapaSmurf

Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## michael-ocn

I'm wishing and praying for you to be all well.


----------



## Nobbs66

Here's mine.

http://valid.x86.fr/dvedn3


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nobbs66*
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dvedn3





















And thanks for all of the well wishes guys (and girls). They are much appreciated.


----------



## gupsterg

Best wishes for recovery.

Don't think I've posted this updated validation here, http://valid.x86.fr/mq8htv


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Best wishes for recovery.
> 
> Don't think I've posted this updated validation here, http://valid.x86.fr/mq8htv


Thanks. Looks like your previous sub was 5.048GHz so a nice little bump.


----------



## Lays

Here is my 4790k from my dice run two days ago:

http://valid.x86.fr/nxqkz9


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Here is my 4790k from my dice run two days ago:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nxqkz9


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> ... nice little bump.


Cheers, will be trying for 5.15 or 5.2 if don't start hitting a OC wall.


----------



## DR4G00N

X5650 @ 5139.01MHz, 23x 223.44, 1.6V Vcore, 1.35V VTT, with my E762 under regular ice.

http://valid.x86.fr/wjkita


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> X5650 @ 5139.01MHz, 23x 223.44, 1.6V Vcore, 1.35V VTT, with my E762 under regular ice.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wjkita












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## michael-ocn

I got a new one for 4.5Ghz since it looks like i'll be running that for my everyday oc instead of 4.4.

http://valid.x86.fr/x11bf1


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I got a new one for 4.5Ghz since it looks like i'll be running that for my everyday oc instead of 4.4.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x11bf1












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## BulletBait

Might as well dump this here as well since I just put it in the 5GHz club









http://valid.x86.fr/vkqn7l

Edit 1: Superseded.

Edit 2: Superseded.

Edit 3: http://valid.x86.fr/3jdkv0 This is my final run. Took me 6 hours to go from 5.54 in edit 2 to this.


----------



## ROKO__

http://s019.radikal.ru/i600/1512/e9/8c9f7359f65e.png

1.50V VCore


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808749
Totally forgot to link the validation.
Only 6 years late...


----------



## jimjim975

http://valid.x86.fr/61y9e5


----------



## jmcda

Got another q6600 @3.4ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/zg6chi


----------



## DR4G00N

Ye olde P4 631 @ 4GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/hgrjy8


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Might as well dump this here as well since I just put it in the 5GHz club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vkqn7l
> 
> Edit 1: Superseded.
> 
> Edit 2: Superseded.
> 
> Edit 3: http://valid.x86.fr/3jdkv0 This is my final run. Took me 6 hours to go from 5.54 in edit 2 to this.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROKO__*
> 
> http://s019.radikal.ru/i600/1512/e9/8c9f7359f65e.png
> 
> 1.50V VCore












Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=808749
> Totally forgot to link the validation.
> Only 6 years late...












Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjim975*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/61y9e5












Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcda*
> 
> Got another q6600 @3.4ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zg6chi











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Ye olde P4 631 @ 4GHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hgrjy8


----------



## jimjim975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see the first post for the requirements for an acceptable submission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect user name. See the first post for details on how to correct this.


Sorry about that, here you go http://valid.x86.fr/22t80y


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimjim975*
> 
> Sorry about that, here you go http://valid.x86.fr/22t80y


----------



## victorzamora

Here we go with >1.4GHz increase. Cool enough for 24/7 but the voltage was high. I've got an FX8320 with >1GHz overclock but I don't have a CPU-Z screenshot.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120690


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> Here we go with >1.4GHz increase. Cool enough for 24/7 but the voltage was high. I've got an FX8320 with >1GHz overclock but I don't have a CPU-Z screenshot.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120690


Need a link to an official AMD page stating the default clock speed of the cpu. fwatcher may override this, but I can't find anything from AMD stating what the stock speed of the cpu is so no way to verify how much it is overclocked. I'm not talking a forum post of what they report it to be, but official, straight from AMD information. Sorry, but I ran into people trying to sneak an AMD cpu into the 2GHz club when I ran it.


----------



## Xaltar

Here ya go AMD FX 4100 Black Edition

The FX 4110 was never released and seems as though it was sold as an FX 4100.


----------



## victorzamora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Need a link to an official AMD page stating the default clock speed of the cpu. fwatcher may override this, but I can't find anything from AMD stating what the stock speed of the cpu is so no way to verify how much it is overclocked. I'm not talking a forum post of what they report it to be, but official, straight from AMD information. Sorry, but I ran into people trying to sneak an AMD cpu into the 2GHz club when I ran it.


Sorry about that, I forgot it did that. In the early days and first BIOS revisions the FX4100 showed as FX4110 on CPUZ and a few other programs. It was just a mess-up internally, while the chip itself is an FX4100 with stock 3.6GHz clock. If it's too sketchy, I get it. That would just mean I need to go home and play with my FX8320 and get it into that range (shouldn't be hard).


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Need a link to an official AMD page stating the default clock speed of the cpu. fwatcher may override this, but I can't find anything from AMD stating what the stock speed of the cpu is so no way to verify how much it is overclocked. I'm not talking a forum post of what they report it to be, but official, straight from AMD information. Sorry, but I ran into people trying to sneak an AMD cpu into the 2GHz club when I ran it.


I just read on it and in the validation saw at "specification" that it shows as a fx 4100 ES, that's good enough for me since sometimes at top on the left it just shows "FX" without a model at all, so I don't trust that left part as much as the "Specification" part, so you have a green light from me for that validation















PS: Just list is as 4100, not 4110


----------



## Raventhegod

i7 920 D0. Went from 2.66 to 4.2GHz

Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/n5d7fg


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> Need a link to an official AMD page stating the default clock speed of the cpu. fwatcher may override this, but I can't find anything from AMD stating what the stock speed of the cpu is so no way to verify how much it is overclocked. I'm not talking a forum post of what they report it to be, but official, straight from AMD information. Sorry, but I ran into people trying to sneak an AMD cpu into the 2GHz club when I ran it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, I forgot it did that. In the early days and first BIOS revisions the FX4100 showed as FX4110 on CPUZ and a few other programs. It was just a mess-up internally, while the chip itself is an FX4100 with stock 3.6GHz clock. If it's too sketchy, I get it. That would just mean I need to go home and play with my FX8320 and get it into that range (shouldn't be hard).
Click to expand...

Looks good enough to me. Don't know the AMD processors as well as the Intel's these days. Haven't kept up with AMD since the Socket 939 days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raventhegod*
> 
> i7 920 D0. Went from 2.66 to 4.2GHz
> 
> Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/n5d7fg












You'll be added in the next update.


----------



## CoreyL4

i5 650. 3.2 to 4.62

http://valid.x86.fr/ggisdp


----------



## Alchameth

Here's my validator : http://valid.x86.fr/qyzla0



Also looking for tips on how to improve it. Not been delided.


----------



## jimjim975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alchameth*
> 
> Here's my validator : http://valid.x86.fr/qyzla0
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking for tips on how to improve it. Not been delided.


What do your temps look like?


----------



## Alchameth

I'm about 65-70 at load. Thing is, I dont think I can push higher. I only modified core multiplier, left uncore at stock, turned off turbo, and vcore. I'm an amateur but this work for me.


----------



## jimjim975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alchameth*
> 
> I'm about 65-70 at load. Thing is, I dont think I can push higher. I only modified core multiplier, left uncore at stock, turned off turbo, and vcore. I'm an amateur but this work for me.


I would push up the core multiplier, set the vcore at something like 1.25, and see where you can get from there, by pushing 100 Mhz at a time.


----------



## ClockHaas

Intel Core I7 870, Asus P7P55D-E, 16GB DDR3

http://valid.x86.fr/jwfvb5

4.33 GHz


----------



## seaspecter

Here is my validator not bad for a 15 dollar thrift rig : http://valid.x86.fr/kcc215


----------



## arearverdairchi

Intel Core i7 4790k 5 GHz : http://valid.x86.fr/es1cfu


----------



## ClockHaas

I can't wait to try my I7 3960X, wich I'll have Monday!


----------



## Joe88

5820k @ 4.3ghz
http://valid.x86.fr/62cs6s


----------



## ShrimpBrime

132.89% OC LN2. Was accomplished earlier in the year, I didn't see in the rules how recent the submission needed to be.

FX-8300 LN2. 7685Mhz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/cih7iw

ShrimpBrime¬

EDIT:

stock values as follows
3.3ghz @ 1.1v


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> Here we go with >1.4GHz increase. Cool enough for 24/7 but the voltage was high. I've got an FX8320 with >1GHz overclock but I don't have a CPU-Z screenshot.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120690


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raventhegod*
> 
> i7 920 D0. Went from 2.66 to 4.2GHz
> 
> Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/n5d7fg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> i5 650. 3.2 to 4.62
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ggisdp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alchameth*
> 
> Here's my validator : http://valid.x86.fr/qyzla0
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking for tips on how to improve it. Not been delided.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClockHaas*
> 
> Intel Core I7 870, Asus P7P55D-E, 16GB DDR3
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jwfvb5
> 
> 4.33 GHz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seaspecter*
> 
> Here is my validator not bad for a 15 dollar thrift rig : http://valid.x86.fr/kcc215


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arearverdairchi*
> 
> Intel Core i7 4790k 5 GHz : http://valid.x86.fr/es1cfu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> 132.89% OC LN2. Was accomplished earlier in the year, I didn't see in the rules how recent the submission needed to be.
> 
> FX-8300 LN2. 7685Mhz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cih7iw
> 
> ShrimpBrime¬
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> stock values as follows
> 3.3ghz @ 1.1v


----------



## ClockHaas

Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 @3919MHz, Asus Rampage Formula, 4GB Geil @588MHz. (2133MHz Original).

http://valid.x86.fr/9zjbpv

I posted this one earlier, but it's not in the list.....


----------



## Landon783

http://valid.x86.fr/zej75y

Base Clock: 3.5Ghz
Turbo Core Clock: 3.7 Ghz


----------



## ken1337

http://valid.x86.fr/q9a2x2 i5 750 4ghz


----------



## CrazyMonkey

C2D E2140 3.3Ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/agaiwg

i5 2500K 4.7Ghz
http://valid.x86.fr/wblga1


----------



## GRABibus

Here is my stable 24/7 overclock : i7-5930K at 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,25V

http://valid.x86.fr/kkap0v


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Here is my stable 24/7 overclock : i7-5930K at 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,25V
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kkap0v


You got a good one there.. Congratulations. My 5930K needs 1.36V to be stable at 4500MHz. I can validate at 4625MHz, but it immediately crashes under load even with 1.4V.


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> You got a good one there.. Congratulations. My 5930K needs 1.36V to be stable at 4500MHz. I can validate at 4625MHz, but it immediately crashes under load even with 1.4V.


Thank you.
It is the "Chip lottery" as always....

I did nothing special.

Vcore = 1.25V
Vccin = Auto (1.92V)
Vring=1.1v
Coef CPU = 47
Coef Uncore = 39
Bclk = 100MHz

I set my 2800MHZ RAM modules at 2666MHz with tight timings 16-15-15-35-1T at 1.35V
I have also a rig which is stable in all benchmarks at RAM=3200MHz with same timings, but sometimes when I restart computer, it first shuts down, then starts 2 seconds after. For me that is not usual.
At 2666MHz, i don't have this issue.

I made 8hours ASUS Realbench with 16GB RAM test with no issue.
I will confirm with 12 hours AIDA64 stress test CPU+FPU+Cache+memory soon.

PS : 1.36V is too high according to me for a 24/7 overclock.
Since the beginning I decided i will not go over 1.29V for a stable 24/7 OC and I seached best OC based on that.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Thank you.
> It is the "Chip lottery" as always....
> 
> I did nothing special.
> 
> Vcore = 1.25V
> Vccin = Auto (1.92V)
> Vring=1.1v
> Coef CPU = 47
> Coef Uncore = 39
> Bclk = 100MHz
> 
> I set my 2800MHZ RAM modules at 2666MHz with tight timings 16-15-15-35-1T at 1.35V
> I have also a rig which is stable in all benchmarks at RAM=3200MHz with same timings, but sometimes when I restart computer, it first shuts down, then starts 2 seconds after. For me that is not usual.
> At 2666MHz, i don't have this issue.
> 
> I made 8hours ASUS Realbench with 16GB RAM test with no issue.
> I will confirm with 12 hours AIDA64 stress test CPU+FPU+Cache+memory soon.
> 
> PS : 1.36V is too high according to me for a 24/7 overclock.
> Since the beginning I decided i will not go over 1.29V for a stable 24/7 OC and I seached best OC based on that.


This is my first OC / WC rig so I was inexperienced going in to the build, but I've read and learned a lot along the way. 1.36V is on the higher end of what I'm personally comfortable with, but my temps are good. Idle temperatures are:

Ambient = 20°C
Water = 23°C
Core Max = 29°C
VRM = 40°C

The load temps depend on the load so it's hard to tell you what they are. Generally speaking my CPU max is around 70°C with a delta T of 10°C.

I had VCCIN at 1.92 and LLC at 7 before the most recent BIOS update, but afterwards it was causing the VCCIN to go to 1.36 often, which I don't think is necessary. My VCCIN droops a little bit under heavy load now that I've lower LLC to 6, but I haven't had any crashes. Though I haven't done any extended stress testing since either. In Prime95 FPU test droops to 1.88V and other various tests it droops to 1.904V. I may try lowering VCCIN to 1.91 and settings LLC back to 7 later, but here are my current settings.

VCore = adaptive @ .29 + auto (idle 1V / load 1.36V (max))
VCCIN = 1.92
LLC = 6
CPU Cache = adaptive @ .28 + auto (idle 1V / load 1.22V (max))
Coef CPU = 12 / 36 (idle 1500MHz / load 4500 MHz)
Coef Uncore = 12 / 33 (idle 1500MHz / load 4125MHz)
BCLK = 125MHz
RAM = XMP @ 3000MHz (15-15-15-35-2T at 1.35V)


----------



## texas_nightowl

still rolling with a 2500k...

http://valid.x86.fr/j33ixg


----------



## ginger_nuts

Howdy, it's a small overclock of 100% or 1.6GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/bibj9r


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Howdy, it's a small overclock of 100% or 1.6GHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bibj9r


Way to much Vcore for that... This is mine in a similar mobo (same chip7) with less voltage...

http://valid.x86.fr/gdxa6y

Try to drop down Vcore a little bit...


----------



## fewtcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClockHaas*
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 @3919MHz, Asus Rampage Formula, 4GB Geil @588MHz. (2133MHz Original).
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9zjbpv
> 
> I posted this one earlier, but it's not in the list.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landon783*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zej75y
> 
> Base Clock: 3.5Ghz
> Turbo Core Clock: 3.7 Ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ken1337*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/q9a2x2 i5 750 4ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> C2D E2140 3.3Ghz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/agaiwg
> 
> i5 2500K 4.7Ghz
> http://valid.x86.fr/wblga1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Here is my stable 24/7 overclock : i7-5930K at 4,7GHz at Vcore=1,25V
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kkap0v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texas_nightowl*
> 
> still rolling with a 2500k...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/j33ixg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Howdy, it's a small overclock of 100% or 1.6GHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bibj9r


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Way to much Vcore for that... This is mine in a similar mobo (same chip7) with less voltage...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gdxa6y
> 
> Try to drop down Vcore a little bit...


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> Way to much Vcore for that... This is mine in a similar mobo (same chip7) with less voltage...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gdxa6y
> 
> Try to drop down Vcore a little bit...


This chip was not completing Geekbench3 with anything lower









But I have moved on to a E6500 now. That chip wont get touched till I go cold


----------



## Eldan

http://valid.x86.fr/r7y2y8
Originally 3.5GHz @ 1.35V


----------



## fewtcher

Hey guys, soon I won't be able
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eldan*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/r7y2y8
> Originally 3.5GHz @ 1.35V




Hey guys, circumstances are those that I will be going to study abroad once again and I don't know if I'm coming back and as it happened earlier, it won't be possible for me to manage this club. I think the time has come for me to pass on this task to someone else. If any of you has the time and desire to do it, please, let me know!


----------



## Lantian

Replaced broken ram and got better results http://valid.x86.fr/xcwres


----------



## DR4G00N

Pentium Dual-core E5800 @ 4.6GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/262mit

Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 4.82GHz
http://valid.x86.fr/jyaexs


----------



## S7icky

http://valid.x86.fr/thq59i

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7197726


----------



## Eldan

Updating my score http://valid.x86.fr/i914h7


----------



## MattBaneLM

http://valid.x86.fr/ceirzj



I hope I fulfilled the requirements


----------



## T0B5T3R

*update*

new cpu
http://valid.x86.fr/25hsq4


----------



## arearverdairchi

http://valid.x86.fr/i7cazu


----------



## MattBaneLM

http://valid.x86.fr/i4j8pp

update


----------



## jodybdesigns

http://valid.x86.fr/hxpdct

Count me in please! *fixed link*


----------



## stubass

update








http://valid.x86.fr/j6s5bw


----------



## DR4G00N

Xeon E5540 C0/C1 Engineering Sample @ 4.2GHz: http://valid.x86.fr/nzue6c
(Stock = 2.53GHz)

Xeon X5650 @ 5.221GHz 1.66V: http://valid.x86.fr/zv6t6x


----------



## heb1001

Hello

http://valid.x86.fr/d8bhbk


----------



## Wyllliam

My i7 3770k at 4.6GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/t4re9e


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Here's Llano E2-3200 at 1300mhz OC 2.4ghz stock clocks OCed to 3700mhz.

http://valid.x86.fr/bh7m4a


----------



## fewtcher

Congratulations to the new club manager @ObscureParadox







It's been a great time and a pleasure for me to be a part of this great community, guys, and it was truly interesting to follow all the submissions made here. I hope ObscureParadox will have as much fun as me managing the club







May the Hertz be with you


----------



## alancsalt

And thank you Fewtcher for your OPship!


----------



## PedroC1999

Thank you Fewtcher!

Nice to see a Welshman take over too ?


----------



## Lantian

Thank you Fewtcher!
May the Hertz be with you

Welcome Welshman!


----------



## ObscureParadox

Thanks guys, should be a lot of fun, it's easily one of my favourite sections on this forum as I'm checking it every single day to see what new crazy clocks have been made. I hope I can keep up the good work fewtcher has done over the years and I look forward to seeing some top results from everyone


----------



## ShrimpBrime

You'll do a great job! No worries there.


----------



## james41382

Congratutions @ObscureParadox glad to have you as the new OP.


----------



## Rayce185

Hello!

I'd like to join the club, but I'll wait with my entry until I am able to start tweaking the BIOS again to reach even higher clocks









This rig is currently substituting as a replacement TC folder until my new card for the secondary arrives, so I can't shut it off at the moment.


----------



## stubass

Not the best CPU unfortunately
http://valid.x86.fr/9y308r


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Here's Llano E2-3200 at 1300mhz OC 2.4ghz stock clocks OCed to 3700mhz.

http://valid.x86.fr/bh7m4a


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> Replaced broken ram and got better results http://valid.x86.fr/xcwres


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Pentium Dual-core E5800 @ 4.6GHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/262mit
> 
> Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 4.82GHz
> http://valid.x86.fr/jyaexs


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eldan*
> 
> Updating my score http://valid.x86.fr/i914h7


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ceirzj
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I fulfilled the requirements


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> *update*
> 
> new cpu
> http://valid.x86.fr/25hsq4


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arearverdairchi*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i7cazu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i4j8pp
> 
> update


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/j6s5bw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Xeon E5540 C0/C1 Engineering Sample @ 4.2GHz: http://valid.x86.fr/nzue6c
> (Stock = 2.53GHz)
> 
> Xeon X5650 @ 5.221GHz 1.66V: http://valid.x86.fr/zv6t6x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> My i7 3770k at 4.6GHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/t4re9e


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Here's Llano E2-3200 at 1300mhz OC 2.4ghz stock clocks OCed to 3700mhz.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bh7m4a


I had a lot of catching up on apparently







All added now.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S7icky*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/thq59i
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7197726


You just need to resubmit with your username added to the CPU-Z description please









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Hello
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/d8bhbk


Link doesn't work unfortunately








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Not the best CPU unfortunately
> http://valid.x86.fr/9y308r


I just need access to changing the OP so I can add a new graph and then you're in


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Link doesn't work unfortunately


I marked it private by mistake, sorry. Try again.

http://valid.x86.fr/8kw135
http://valid.x86.fr/d8bhbk
http://valid.x86.fr/6zgjf0


----------



## ObscureParadox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I marked it private by mistake, sorry. Try again.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/8kw135
> http://valid.x86.fr/d8bhbk
> http://valid.x86.fr/6zgjf0


----------



## DR4G00N

X5687 @ 5.422GHz, 1.7V
http://valid.x86.fr/6hrws2


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Quote:


> I had a lot of catching up on apparently tongue.gif All added now.


Thanks! Your doing a fine job!


----------



## MattBaneLM

Thanks for validating

Seeing as it's just a CPU-z validation I'll post the max I can boot at instead and should take 1st for q9450 from what I see...









RE- EDIT:

http://valid.x86.fr/mgn1zw



I DO BELIEVE I HAVE THE TOP OC FOR A Q9450?


----------



## Rayce185

I wasn't able to manage more this time









http://valid.x86.fr/afyilp


----------



## ObscureParadox

On the way to visit my parents for the weekend, will update when I get there but the last 3 are all accepted.


----------



## fyzzz

http://valid.x86.fr/jgj0my


----------



## stolid

Xeon E5450 @ 4GHz, socket 775-771 mod
http://valid.x86.fr/t0i0a7


----------



## jkuddyh801

HEY MAN, LONG TIME NO POST, JUST WANTED TO LET U KNOW OF MY NEW PROGRESS HITTING 4.33 GHz (i7 870 - STK @ 2.93 GHz) W/ ROOM LEFT! JUST GIVING AN UPDATE. THANX!

OCN Name: jkuddyh801

CPU-Z Validation for i7 870 HT CPU: http://valid.x86.fr/wjm26q


----------



## jkuddyh801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkuddyh801*
> 
> HEY MAN, LONG TIME NO POST, JUST WANTED TO LET U KNOW OF MY NEW PROGRESS HITTING 4.33 GHz (i7 870 - STK @ 2.93 GHz) W/ ROOM LEFT! JUST GIVING AN UPDATE. THANX!
> 
> OCN Name: jkuddyh801
> 
> CPU-Z Validation for i7 870 HT CPU: http://valid.x86.fr/wjm26q


***LIVE YOUR LIFE IN THE SERVICE OF HELPING "OTHERS" GET WHAT THEY NEED AND WANT, AND YOU AS WELL WILL HAVE WHAT YOU NEED AND WANT TOO...KARMA***


----------



## InfamousTR

FX-8320 @ 5015.84
http://valid.x86.fr/ty9xj3


----------



## meowmixmeow

FX-8350 @ 5015.84 MHz on a H100i.

Weirdly enough, I couldn't get it stable enough to play games, until I moved the cooler to the front of my 750D case and set it as a push pull intake. Before it was top mounted, regardless of push/pull intake or exhaust, I could only achieve about 4.7ghz. I saw a 10 degree Celsius drop from mounting it to the front.

http://valid.x86.fr/nslsz7


----------



## DR4G00N

Update.

X5687 @ 6GHz 1.82V
http://valid.x86.fr/025um0


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey meowmixmeow, try simply putting in higher cfm fans, both intake and exhaust. Dropped my internals on average 5-7 C.

That should help temps even more ! And they're cheap enough...









Nice chip btw, and great score too !!!

FF


----------



## CaveManthe0ne

i7 3970x @ 5 Ghz:
http://valid.x86.fr/02mra6


----------



## MattBaneLM

6G DR4?!
awesome!


----------



## ShrimpBrime

AMD llano A4-3300 @ 3600mhz - Stock frequency 2.5ghz 100x25

44.01% increase

http://valid.x86.fr/cquiyt


----------



## MattBaneLM

post #5728 of 5741 needs updating in the 1st page sheets


----------



## nowcontrol




----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.x86.fr/46krq4


----------



## jkuddyh801

H*ELLO, NOT SURE IF YOU MISSED MY LAST FEW UPDATES, BUT HERE IS THE CPU-Z VALIDATION

i7-870 HT (OCN-JKUDDYH801)* = http://valid.x86.fr/wjm26q


----------



## philhalo66

small update to my 3570K managed to get 5GHz with 1.26V http://valid.x86.fr/1g41r3


----------



## ObscureParadox

sorry guys, been a nightmare few weeks, I know I've only just taken over so really bad time to not be able to do anything for 2-3 weeks.

Updating now


----------



## stubass

I3-6320..
http://valid.x86.fr/fs023y


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

sign me up pretty plz!








http://valid.x86.fr/aaaanp


----------



## Chaoz

Me too








http://valid.x86.fr/rsuw7t


----------



## mercu

sign me up pls








http://valid.x86.fr/h44u49


----------



## fishingfanatic

Hey congrats !









You may have to tweak it a touch. Perhaps .01 for ur freq to get over 1 ghz.

Hope I'm wrong.

Piece of cake when ur that close.

FF


----------



## ClockHaas

E6300, Maximus II Formula, 4 GB Geil DDR2 @ 3.56GHZ

http://valid.x86.fr/qgfqvc


----------



## Plecy75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> In please. On air:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d5ljb1
> 
> Batch X438B104, so far so good, still finding stable voltage limits... I think this bad girl is gonna be entirely thermally limited on air.


how exactly did you get it so fast? i fond this post by googling my cpu's batch number, so what worked for you should theoretically work for me


----------



## AsusJunkie

my recent skylake overclock.... http://valid.x86.fr/5zutby


----------



## MattBaneLM

playing with mine

http://valid.x86.fr/14u4ft


----------



## DR4G00N

My new G3258, not the best oc'er though.
http://valid.x86.fr/tym6ni


----------



## ImZac

http://valid.x86.fr/98d0wu


----------



## the matty

been a while since i've posted here so here's a second score









http://valid.x86.fr/v9gzlm


----------



## DR4G00N

Xeon 5150 @ 3.8GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/cejlli


----------



## ObscureParadox

Right guys just to clear things up, been having major personal issues so had been avoiding all things pc related etc to try and put myself back on track. Am pretty much where I want to be now so going to go over this tonight and update everything.

Major apologies for letting you guys down.


----------



## ImZac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureParadox*
> 
> Right guys just to clear things up, been having major personal issues so had been avoiding all things pc related etc to try and put myself back on track. Am pretty much where I want to be now so going to go over this tonight and update everything.
> 
> Major apologies for letting you guys down.


seriously? dont worry about it, dont feel bad it is okay to be selfish every once in a while, so dont worry about it


----------



## Falconett

Here is mine FX 6300
http://valid.x86.fr/ydx8w7

Cheers!


----------



## deegzor

http://valid.x86.fr/0uq4aq heres my try


----------



## kristoferen

http://valid.x86.fr/pd6g92


----------



## NiKiZ

Intel Core i5 6600K running at 4.5GHz and stock voltage.
http://valid.x86.fr/9nl8p0


----------



## r333xxh4v0k

http://valid.x86.fr/za3zjp


----------



## kristoferen

New CPU! http://valid.x86.fr/n17r10

5820K 6-core: 4.7GHz @ 1.299v

4.9 @ 1.35v http://valid.x86.fr/e5cjid


----------



## deegzor

http://valid.x86.fr/gs71sp new cpu


----------



## Papazmurf

Got a Xeon a little while back. Was able to put it in work for my mediocre overclocking skills.

http://valid.x86.fr/5v3prw


----------



## fewtcher

Long time no see guys








Got a new processor today and decided to test how much I can up it hehe









http://valid.x86.fr/dc40dv
45.89% overclock

PS: Got another processor aswell








http://valid.x86.fr/xsrm8f
50.18% overclock


----------



## Jeronbernal

hey now i can join








ill do validation in a lil


----------



## Jeronbernal

http://valid.x86.fr/xgfhue


----------



## mattliston

I thought I had submitted sometime last year, but here is a current 1GHz+ OC

AMD Phenom X6 1035T -factory clock is 200x13 = 2.6GHz

cpu-z validation link for over 3.6GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/qhbybu

will be shooting for 4GHz once I improve my cooling ability on the Kraken (fans starting to grind beyond 60% speed)


----------



## Jboptical

http://valid.x86.fr/jiev9q
Slowly getting towards that 5GHZ...


----------



## MattBaneLM

http://valid.x86.fr/6u69j4

can someone add my 5g oc pls?

[I
MG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2854654/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Intel i5 4690K 1ghz OC on stock air. 4524mhz DDR3 2800

http://valid.x86.fr/rqbddn


----------



## stubass

http://valid.x86.fr/sfdb6n


----------



## MattBaneLM

very nice mate!

and Sawadeekrup.
pom michia falang, pom thai!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> very nice mate!
> 
> and Sawadeekrup.
> pom michia falang, pom thai!


Kop Khun Khap

Khun Farang Khap 555+


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Kop Khun Khap
> 
> Khun Farang Khap 555+


very nice mate!

Pom mai Thai

I'm really an Aussie douche with a Thai fiancé and I have spent a lot of time there









And I agree btw depression is a &$&@@&!

I can't shake that I have seen your tag before...
Hmmmm


----------



## DR4G00N

Pentium E2200 2.2GHz @ 3.6GHz: http://valid.x86.fr/8skcde - 63.49% OC

Xeon E5310 1.6GHz @ 2.9GHz: http://valid.x86.fr/iyj8rl - 81.54% OC


----------



## MattBaneLM

yeah boi! its not the age or the speed it's how much faster YOU CAN MAKE EM GO, right?!


----------



## DR4G00N

Exactly!









I have yet to achieve a 100% oc though, the closest I've gotten was with my x5650 @ 5.312GHz, 99.2% higher than stock.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Damn that good!
50 something % is my best


----------



## Bearded Gamer

Q9650 @ 4Ghz stable

http://valid.x86.fr/1vk7nn


----------



## tad2

I have a 3570k, it's currently running 4.2ghz at 1.3V
I would like to avoid killing the lifetime use of the cpu.
but I could use the boost to 4.5ghz.

anyone have any recommendations for getting up to 4.5ghz and keeping my volts low?


----------



## the matty

and so im back from my past endevour, here's a new one: http://valid.x86.fr/86rxl7


----------



## Essenbe

http://valid.canardpc.com/0hzghx


----------



## Essenbe

http://valid.x86.fr/5f1it4


----------



## Derek1

i7 4820k @ 4.8 http://valid.x86.fr/6jxtxy


----------



## Spinshot64

Intel core i5 6600k @ 4,7 GHz http://valid.x86.fr/si6cxv


----------



## Xaltar

i5 6600k @ 4.6ghz http://valid.x86.fr/2feywp


----------



## DigMan

FX-8370/ ASUS Croshair V Formula-Z

http://valid.x86.fr/htcm6u


----------



## alancsalt

Needs to be OCN Username - read first post of this thread for conditions and how-to.


----------



## DigMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Needs to be OCN Username - read first post of this thread for conditions and how-to.


Fixed Sorry about that. FX-8370/ ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
http://valid.x86.fr/5yhk81


----------



## Skyl3r

Athlon 2 x4 640 @ 4.2GHz (4.199.9







) http://valid.x86.fr/62xjr0

Hopefully try again later on a better board. I'm relatively sure the limiting factor was RAM/NB since I had to use the base clock.


----------



## fewtcher

http://valid.x86.fr/9a36x6
Switched up the sockets a bit









PS: http://valid.x86.fr/hqw8ln
It actually ran at 4.9 xD


----------



## agentx007

http://valid.x86.fr/c8kmvf
Fastest of the stock fastest CPU for LGA 775








Also, this is bench stable, and I did it on Air


----------



## mightyena

Here's my attempt, using a Pentium E5500 recently retired from a relatively sedate life inside my mum's PC (it was replaced by a Q6600 for those wondering). Despite using a relatively basic G31 board and stock cooling, it did pretty well for itself, managing to hit 4GHz:

http://valid.x86.fr/2uivxd

That said, it did seem to object rather strenuously to the abrupt change of pace, requiring 1.5V in the BIOS to even POST, and still managing to fail Prime95
I'll have to see how much further I can push it before it dies.

I've also got an E4500 somewhere I was planning to subject to the same treatment - if I can find it, I'll post it up on here too.


----------



## DR4G00N

Celeron D 347 @ 4.875GHz: http://valid.x86.fr/5ne3mc

Done on stock air!


----------



## ShrimpBrime

AMD Athlon 4000+ Newark. 29.04% increase - default clock of 2.6ghz @ 3355.12Mhz 258.09 x 13 Socket 754 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2664746


----------



## stubass

I3-6320 and going to push higher as room in Volts hehe
http://valid.x86.fr/p66jsx


----------



## S1lex

http://valid.x86.fr/d845gd fx6300 stock clock 3500mhz On a h100i


----------



## OP OC

6850k @ 4.6 GHz:
http://valid.x86.fr/nhtng0


----------



## Xaltar

i5 7600k - 5.1ghz @1.45v
Corsair H105

http://valid.x86.fr/ractqu

So happy with my new build


----------



## 350 Malibu

Here's my junk chugging away at 5 years old... Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4548.89 MHz









http://valid.x86.fr/1b2pzj


----------



## aBigRedBear

http://valid.x86.fr/ekkd79


----------



## Derek1

New chip update.

http://valid.x86.fr/3rghgs


----------



## Skyl3r

Am I doing this right?
Got +1 Ghz on my Fury X
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7n8s3

Hopefully when I move to watercooling I can do better


----------



## stubass

I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw


----------



## stubass

Update, trying to prep for superPI so tight timings on RAM
http://valid.x86.fr/zpzv3x


----------



## alancsalt

Spreadsheet last edited February 19th, 2016.


----------



## DR4G00N

The thread seem kinda dead but I'll post this anyway.

Dual Xeon 2.4GHz 533 FSB Prestonia @ 3.4GHz Stock volts

http://valid.x86.fr/ajy9mq


----------



## ClockHaas

Q9550, Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P @ 4.25 GHz

https://valid.x86.fr/3e7a2n

I don't know why but my username can't be corrected by the validation.


----------



## ClockHaas

https://valid.x86.fr/3e7a2n

Doesn't matter, it works @ 4,33 GHz


----------



## ClockHaas

Q9550, GA-EP45-UD3P @ 4,42 GHz

https://valid.x86.fr/3e7a2n


----------



## Madmaxneo

I finally hit +1ghz Stable!

http://valid.x86.fr/sxp53r

I had built this system over 2 years ago with the intention of hitting 4.6 ghz but the silicon lottery was not with me. The max I could hit and be stable was 4.3 ghz with my old 4930k. The best I could get was 20 mins at 4.4ghz but even that was not all the time.
I eventually joined the Intel Tuning program but was reluctant to send my chip in. I started having some serious issues this last Christmas and had to change out to my Xeon chip temporarily. I was finally able to send my old 4930k into Intel and got my replacement within a week! This chip is much better as I am able to hit at least 4.4 ghz with much less vcore than before. But so far I am unable to hit a stable 4.5ghz no matter the vcore.
So far I have ran it like this for about 3 weeks and my idle temps are about the mid 30's on average and my load temps are high 60's. I am watercooling with a Swiftech H240-X ( and a H140-X for my GPU).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
> http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw


Awesome OC but I think you need to be in the +2ghz club!!


----------



## kava2126

i7 920 stock 2666MHz.. I hit 4417.77MHz
https://valid.x86.fr/zjgy8e


----------



## TwilightRavens

i7-5775C Stock @ 3.3GHz was able to squeeze 4.4GHz out of it for a 1.1GHz overclock: https://valid.x86.fr/2jgfr3


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
> http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome OC but I think you need to be in the +2ghz club!!
Click to expand...

Qualifies for most of them, regularly.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Qualifies for most of them, regularly.


I am unable to access the files to see where my name on the list. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## alancsalt

Just looked at this:

@ObscureParadox (still online at OCN) is listed as "Owner" -

Sharing settings:
"Link to share (only accessible by collaborators)"

and permissions are set at "Specific people can access". That means only listed editors can see it. (like me for example, but I don't have permissions to change it.)

It should be changed to "Anyone on the internet can find and view"

This does not confer editing rights, it just allows ppl to see the lists. Please ObscureParadox, can you fix this?


----------



## PolluxCastor

Well my xeon is above 1ghz+ sitting at 4.2ghz on 1.335v (1.35 bios)


----------



## ObscureParadox

Hey guys, not been on the site for a long long time and forgot I was modding this. Give me a week to update the OP to most recent platforms and let's get this thread rocking again!!


----------



## TwilightRavens

ObscureParadox said:


> Hey guys, not been on the site for a long long time and forgot I was modding this. Give me a week to update the OP to most recent platforms and let's get this thread rocking again!!


Awesome! Welcome back OP.


----------



## DR4G00N

Pentium 4 2.0GHz/512/100 (s478 Northwood C1) @ 3507MHz.

https://valid.x86.fr/sl2wip

Edit: Mobile Athlon 64 3400+ Newark @ 3255MHz

https://valid.x86.fr/6ipqzq


----------



## purinzu_purin

3930K at 4.7GHz 

https://valid.x86.fr/1fnltn


----------



## Essenbe

https://valid.x86.fr/94m4bd


----------



## Madmaxneo

Essenbe said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/94m4bd


Just a little more and you could be in the +2ghz club!


----------



## TwilightRavens

Update: i7-5775C (Broadwell) @ 4.6GHz & 1.475v (in BIOS): https://valid.x86.fr/cuc6bf for an effective +1.3GHz overclock


----------



## Madmaxneo

ObscureParadox said:


> Hey guys, not been on the site for a long long time and forgot I was modding this. Give me a week to update the OP to most recent platforms and let's get this thread rocking again!!


I still do not have access to any of the files.... It seems they all indicate the file does not exist.


----------



## acquacow

i7-5930k 3.5GHz at 4.5GHz @1.3V

https://valid.x86.fr/erqp0e

Been running this way for a few years. It'll go higher, but so do the temps...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Madmaxneo said:


> I still do not have access to any of the files.... It seems they all indicate the file does not exist.


That's one of the reasons I avoided Google Docs Sheets when I was running some of the clubs. I don't trust the cloud enough to rely on it, and definitely don't trust Google.


----------



## fewtcher

Hello, guys, I decided to check up on the link for one of my validations and noticed what is happening here. I still have the tables from when I was in charge of the club. Those would be missing anything after I left, though, so I think everything after October 2016 won't be in the tables. If the club manager is still interested I can send him the tables and help him update whatever was submitted during those 2 years?
I think maybe ObscureParadox simply deleted his tables or something like that and that's why they are no longer accessible here.


----------

